# Don Volpe [Season 3 • MINI EVENT ]



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

_The celebration was a success, however, the after party had been a complication._​_Nevertheless, all tasks are accomplished with few collateral damage - albeit higher than I 
predicted. I apologize for not anticipating such events and will make amends._​

_Thank you for this opportunity. 
Un bimbo che non gioca, felicita ne ha poca.

Malik Volpe

_​_



_
_On-Going and *now accepting new players.* If you want to catch up, you can _​_read through the RP with the help of the *Event Guide* & the *Character Summaries*. 
*To start *pls. PM @Unicon to get involved in this month's event.

_
_Last Updated by Admin: Sept. 13, 2018_​_



_
_• *SELF:* Anyone can participate. You will be given choices and scenarios until you are 
fully immersed. As a player, you can steer the story around your character freely. 
• *FRIEND: *You may quote or @mention other players if you want them to be involved. Kindly
quote them when replying to avoid confusion.
• *FOE:* Killing other players' characters is forbidden be it their main character or their NPCs.
You are allowed to injure them severely, however only their owner may decide their end._​_




_
_• This RP non-canon. Feel free to take parts you like and use as part of your backstory etc.
• Keep it PG13 & abide the Forum Rules. Given the theme of this RP, try to avoid full details of
violence or sexual themes. Should it escalate, take it elsewhere.
• If you are given a scenario, choice, or a reply by me or another player that disturb you, 
please PM me and we can fix the mess in private.

_​_



_
_ACTIVE NPCs the Admin Controls. All NPCs are *not yet available for new players.*
last updated: June 20, 2018

• *Mercedes* (Rabbit) - one of Don Volpe's childhood friends. Sassy and capable.
• *Angelo* (Spotted Jaguar) - one of Don Volpe's childhood friends. Softspoken and gentle.
• *O'Maley* (Irish Wolfhound) - an old Volpe mafioso with 70+ years of experience. Old-fashioned, 
father-like, and is secretly craving a good fight. Currently the captain of a yacht anchored a few 
good kilometers from the manor.
• *Claudia* (Wolfdog) - one of the household guards. Currently performing a task with a player.
• *Big Mama* (Hippo) - the Manor's head house keeper. Loud, fun-loving, and theatrical. Injured.
• *Senior Don Volpe* (Red Fox) - Stern and cunning 50+ year old. Gave up his position for growing
"senile". Just returned from his vacation and currently harassing a player._​


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

*I accept the offer keeping an eye on the vixen while making sure my knife was well hidden in my fur*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

*[Accept The Offer]*
"It's very kind of ya to invite me over miss.  I'd not turn down an invitation for spirits."


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *I accept the offer keeping an eye on the vixen while making sure my knife was well hidden in my fur*


You take one of the pool sticks and wait for your turn. You observe as one of the players, a seemingly harmless bunny, takes aim.
With one shot, two of the balls went down!
Meanwhile, an elderly beaver approaches you to say hello. *"I haven't seen you around before. Where are you from?"*



PolarizedBear said:


> *[Accept The Offer]*
> "It's very kind of ya to invite me over miss.  I'd not turn down an invitation for spirits."


You take a sip without looking at the drink and found yourself with a fine glass of scotch.
A waiter walks past with a tray of strawberry champagne. *Do you [Keep the Scotch] or [Call the Waiter and Exchange your Scotch for Champagne]?*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You take a sip without looking at the drink and found yourself with a fine glass of scotch.
> A waiter walks past with a tray of strawberry champagne. Do you* [Keep the Scotch] or [Call the Waiter and Exchange your Scotch for Champagne]?*


*

[Keep the Scotch]*
Sweetness was generally something that never reached his palette.  Preferring the harsh bite of Scotch towards other drinks.
"It's rather upbeat here, always nice to see people enjoying themselves"


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *[Keep the Scotch]*
> Sweetness was generally something that never reached his palette.  Preferring the harsh bite of Scotch towards other drinks.
> "It's rather upbeat here, always nice to see people enjoying themselves"



While you enjoy the scenery, a grizzly bear cub bumps into you - then another, and another!
3 cubs apologized profusely for their misbehavior and ran away in embarrassment. Though the shame was quickly forgotten as they started squeeling and laughing and delight once more as they ran around and through people's legs.
You remember your childhood days for a second. They were *[Good, happy times and you smile softly]* or *[Bad times as you were scolded daily].*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> While you enjoy the scenery, a grizzly bear cub bumps into you - then another, and another!
> 3 cubs apologized profusely for their misbehavior and ran away in embarrassment. Though the shame was quickly forgotten as they started squeeling and laughing and delight once more as they ran around and through people's legs.
> You remember your childhood days for a second. They were *[Good, happy times and you smile softly] or [Bad times as you were scolded daily].*


*
[Bad times as you were scolded daily]*
Gaining a tighter grip on his scotch he tilted his head back and let the bitterness singe the back of his throat.  Memories of his overpowering father had begun to set in, having to be forced as a cook in order to pay and cover his drunken arse.  It's a life he escaped with some effort, but looking like the bear you were once afraid of takes a toll on a man.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You take one of the pool sticks and wait for your turn. You observe as one of the players, a seemingly harmless bunny, takes aim.
> With one shot, two of the balls went down!
> Meanwhile, an elderly beaver approaches you to say hello. *"I haven't seen you around before. Where are you from?"*


I keep a strait face as I answered him. "New York." I said in a flat tone.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> [Bad times as you were scolded daily]
> Gaining a tighter grip on his scotch he tilted his head back and let the bitterness singe the back of his throat.  Memories of his overpowering father had begun to set in, having to be forced as a cook in order to pay and cover his drunken arse.  It's a life he escaped with some effort, but looking like the bear you were once afraid of takes a toll on a man.


Your tight grip eventually lead to breaking the glass! Who knew you had such strength? The contents spilled on the floor and one of the shards got stuck into your paw.
You were bleeding but didn't feel a thing - and it didn't surprise you. The sound of breaking glass from your childhood was nothing new. You reached for the shard to pluck it out.
"What happened there, brother?" You look up and see grizzly bear. He looked like your age - but undoubtedly, the father of the three cubs who bumped into you.
"Let me have a look at that," he offered. Do you* [Let him Patch you up] or [Pluck it Out Yourself]?
*


JackJackal said:


> I keep a strait face as I answered him. "New York." I said in a flat tone.


The old beaver's eyes narrowed. "New York, eh?" His wrinkly calloused paws gripped the top of his walking cane. "Don't let anyone hear you say that here, young one." He said as he walked away.
_"What an odd old man,"_ you thought. _"He smells like moss too."_
Suddenly, you felt like you've been lighter than before. You check yourself and realized that your knife is missing.
The bunny from the pool table calls you. "Hey new guy, it's your turn!"
Do you* [Go Play the Game] or [Look for Your Knife]?*



lacelamb11 said:


> ...


 (Come join us :3 you suggested this)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

*[Decline & Mingle] *
*i pat the beaver on the back "hey you know where the pisser is?"*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *[Decline & Mingle]
> i pat the beaver on the back "hey you know where the pisser is?"*



The old beaver looks at you, confused.
After a brief moment of silence, he exclaimed. "Ah! See that red door over there?" He points at a door at the back of the main hall. Your eyes follow his directions. "Go through there and turn left."
You turn to give a quick thank you but he's gone.
"Turn left?" You thought. "What's on the right?"
You make your way to the door and *[Turn Left as Insructed] or [Explore the Dark Corridor at the Right]*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The old beaver's eyes narrowed. "New York, eh?" His wrinkly calloused paws gripped the top of his walking cane. "Don't let anyone hear you say that here, young one." He said as he walked away.
> _"What an odd old man,"_ you thought. _"He smells like moss too."_
> Suddenly, you felt like you've been lighter than before. You check yourself and realized that your knife is missing.
> The bunny from the pool table calls you. "Hey new guy, it's your turn!"
> ...


*[Look for Your Knife]*
I couldn't risk not having my weapon. "Give me a sec. I need to find something." I tell the bunny as I walked away. I looked for the old beaver, If anyone stole my knife it was him!


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

*[Accept to Play]
*
The neurose ram locked eyes with the vixen, having hoped to keep a low profile in this seedy place while off on one of her whims. She seemed to belong, adorned in an ankle length fringey gown that teased the line between innocent fun and scandalous rendevezous. Her throat was parched from the smoke and the saundering around with a heart that jumped around in her chest, she waigered, so maybe this'll all be for the best anyway?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

[TURN LEFT AS INSTRUCTED]
"huh i wonder where that guy went". i head the the pisser and releive myself


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

((*Participants* will be mentioned in your scenes. Feel free to interact with them))



JackJackal said:


> *[Look for Your Knife]*


You quickly pace through the room, checking the floors - in case it was all a big mistake and you dropped it. You bumped into a waitress while doing so. "Can I help you with anything?" She asked, worried.
"Oh no----I", you stammered. What could you possibly say to avoid suspicion? "I was looking for my nephew! He ran off and I can't find him!"
_Is that even a good alibi? Do they even allow children here?_ You looked around for clues to make your lies plausible.
You saw 3 Grizzly Bear cubs talking to a *Polar Bear* ----and the old Beaver talking to a *Hyena*. "THERE HE IS!" you almost shouted.
You tried your best to move between the crowd until you found yourself staring at an empty floorboard. He was gone again. You looked to your left, the Hyena was going somewhere.
Could they be connected. Does the Hyena have your knife now?
You *[Follow the Hyena] or [Continue Looking for the Beaver]
*


lacelamb11 said:


> *[Accept to Play]*


A Bunny in a black sequin dress handed you a pool stick and told you it was already your turn. "*The new guy* suddenly left," she explained.
You gulped at the sudden turn of events. You had hoped to wait a bit to plan your course of action - but here you are plunging in!
You take aim at the pool table, telling yourself to calm down. As you looked at the balls your eyes drift at an exposed thigh from the Vixen - sitting seductively at the end of the table.
"Nice dress," the Vixen says in a sensual raspy voice. You shot without knowing and a ball went down. 
"Good shot, there!" The bunny gave your rear a quick pat. You *[Laugh Nervously and Thank her for the Compliment] or [Get Embarrassed and Ask Not to be Touched]
*


zyther kaldrok said:


> *[TURN LEFT AS INSTRUCTED]*


While there, you could here mumbles. Is it from the walls? The ceilings? Was someone watching you take a piss?
_Yikes._
You look around to make sure. Nothing seems to be off. But you did see *that Suspicious Jackal *staring at you before you headed out.
You *[Shrug it Off and Go back to the Party] or [Look for the Suspicious Jackal]*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

*[Look for the Suspicious Jackal]*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

*[Follow the Hyena] *


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *[Follow the Hyena] *


You've learned enough in New York. A pickpocket is never alone; it's a vast network. "_That *Hyena *definitely has my knife_." You thought.
You went through the red door like he did.



zyther kaldrok said:


> *[Look for the Suspicious Jackal]*


It's not like piss was a new fetish or anything. I mean...you know a thing or two but, to have yourself suddenly peeped on is _kind _of unsettling.
"Okay, maybe it isn't that! Let's just clear something out" you thought.
You exit the loo and saw the *Jackal *heading towards you.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

hey dude why are you watching me piss?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hey dude why are you watching me piss?


Where is it? *I growled at you*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

hey bro why the hell you lookin at me like that?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

wheres what *he remebered picking up a credit card outside* oh is this your card?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> wheres what *he remebered picking up a credit card outside* oh is this your card?


I grab you by the collar of your shirt and pin you to a wall "My knife! Where is it!?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ...





JackJackal said:


> ...



You argue in the narrow hallway. A group of teenaged girls go through the red door, giggling at their idle gossip until they saw you both.
A Jackal pinning a Hyena against the wall by the collar.
"Oh my." one of them gasped.
"Excuse us!" they quickly made their way out.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

knife!? what knife i just wanted to take a GODDAMN PISS. I push you off me and pin you to the floor with my foot "now calm down and ill help you find it


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> knife!? what knife i just wanted to take a GODDAMN PISS. I push you off me and pin you to the floor with my foot "now calm down and ill help you find it


I quickly turn the tables and you end up on the floor pinning your arm behind your back. "Then tell me where your little beaver friend went"


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 26, 2018)

*[Decline & Mingle]*

While the company is certainly more _alluring_ over at the table, Edelweiss wasn't there to play games. She smiles politely and declines before adding in a wry smirk and a wink to the vixen, "*I'd hate to embarrass these guys too much.*" Nevermind that she knew rather little about the game. First lie of the night and she wasn't even one drink in yet. _Wonderful. Perhaps I should fix that. _Taking her leave of the billiards players, she slides up to the bar.​*
*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

"how my supposed to know i just asked him where the  bathroom was fuckin hell" i put my head on the floor


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ...





zyther kaldrok said:


> ...


A mother lion and her cub saw the two of you wrestling on the dirty floor.
"Mommy, I need to go pee pee!" the cub complained.
Neither of you have realized that you're blocking the only way to the lavatories.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

i push you off and let the 2 go to the restroom


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> A mother lion and her cub saw the two of you wrestling on the dirty floor.
> "Mommy, I need to go pee pee!" the cub complained.
> Neither of you have realized that you're blocking the only way to the lavatories.


I stand up and brush myself off. "Sorry mam. Just a bit of a disagreement." I said and walked away to the pool table from before. _DAMN! That beaver is probably long gone by now! _ I thought as I grabed a pool stick


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *[Decline & Mingle]*
> While the company is certainly more _alluring_ over at the table, Edelweiss wasn't there to play games. She smiles politely and declines before adding in a wry smirk and a wink to the vixen, "*I'd hate to embarrass these guys too much.*" Nevermind that she knew rather little about the game. First lie of the night and she wasn't even one drink in yet. _Wonderful. Perhaps I should fix that. _Taking her leave of the billiards players, she slides up to the bar.​


​The Vixen lets out a sultry laugh at your sassy comment. "Alright, darling." The Vixen said as she turned her back to the game.
You swore that seductive voice would echo in your head through the night. _How is it that sexy?_ That can't be possible.
"I definitely need a drink, quick!"
A waiter passes by with some strawberry champagne. Do you *[Call the Waiter for some Strawberry Bubbles] or [Head to the Bar as You Originally Planned]?*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

i walk over to the bar "hey yo got Any rum?"


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ​The Vixen lets out a sultry laugh at your sassy comment. "Alright, darling." As she turned her back to the game.
> You swore that seductive voice would echo in your head through the night. _How is it that sexy?_ That can't be possible.
> "I definitely need a drink, quick!"
> A waiter passes by with some strawberry champagne. Do you *[Call the Waiter for some Strawberry Bubbles] or [Head to the Bar as You Originally Planned]?*





zyther kaldrok said:


> i walk over to the bar "hey yo got Any rum?"


*[Head to the Bar as You Originally Planned]*
_Later. We will definitely talk to her later._ She needs something stronger than champagne if she hopes to make it through the full night and continues to the bar, waiving at the barkeep to get his attention only to see a hyena has beaten her to the punch. She lets out an annoyed little cough but waits.

​


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

I look at the bunny again...something about her seemed...off


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *[Head to the Bar as You Originally Planned]*
> _Later. We will definitely talk to her later._ She needs something stronger than champagne if she hopes to make it through the full night and continues to the bar, waiving at the barkeep to get his attention only to see a hyena has beaten her to the punch. She lets out an annoyed little cough but waits.
> 
> ​


i see the person behind me "you first"


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

I decide to put my stick down and headto the bar. I needed a drink to cool off.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ...


As you make your way to the bar, you seeth with utter annoyance. Not in the Beaver or the Hyena, but yourself. You definitely need a drink.
_How could you mention your knife!?_
If that *Hyena *breathes a word about it, security will be all over you who knows what will happen next?



zyther kaldrok said:


> ...


At the bar, a towering Leopard greeted you immediately.
You saw the *Lady* at the bar and told the bartender to serve her first. He does so immediately with such finesse, all the while keeping an eye on you.
The bartender scans you with concern. "Something happened on your way here, friend?" He says as he tended to the lady. "You've got something on your..." He motions to your lip.
You check with your tongue and tasted the familiar taste of iron. "That *Jack-ass*!" You exclaimed. "I'm soooooorry _MA'AM,_ he said. What a loser!"
"How did that happen?" He asks.
You *[Tell the Bartender about the Knife] or [say "Forget About It!"]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ...


What a view: A hunky Leopard in a tight bartender uniform. Look at that bulging chest. And those *beefy *arms. _You can crush a skull with those arms._
Though you _had _hoped to get some attention. Alas, the hunk was more concerned over that beat up gentleman. 
You can't blame him. The Hyena had a bloody lip!
You looked around for clues of the carnage.
Odd.
The party's going on as if nothing happened before you arrived. How did that Hyena get so beat up?
You *[Curiously ask] or [Stay quiet - it's none of your business]*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i see the person behind me "you first"





zenmaldita said:


> What a view: A hunky Leopard in a tight bartender uniform. Look at that bulging chest. And those *beefy *arms. _You can crush a skull with those arms._
> Though you _had _hoped to get some attention. Alas, the hunk was more concerned over that beat up gentleman.
> You can't blame him. The Hyena had a bloody lip!
> You looked around for clues of the carnage.
> ...


Seems like chivalry hasn't died just yet. She smiles gratefully at the hyena before turning to the bartender, "*A white Russian, heavy on the vodka, please*." She likes watching him work, happy to watch his muscles ripple beneath his shirt as he moves, but her attention is drawn to the other patron who he is talking to.

*[Curiously ask]*
*
"Someone get you with a pool stick or are bloody lips a new fashion statement?"*​


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 26, 2018)

[FORGET ABOUT IT] 
ah its nothing it was just slippery in the bathroom and i hit the sink with my face.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ...


"Hm...I'll tell the boys to make sure they clean up properly. *Don Volpe* would be *furious *if he knew his patrons were hurt from mere bathroom floors."
The bartender gives you a clean white handkerchief. You can smell expensive cologne from it.
You can imagine the luxurious lifestyle just from smelling it. _Just how much is this barkeep paid?!_
Then, you hear the lady ask you something.
*"Someone get you with a pool stick or are bloody lips a new fashion statement?"*



Le Chat Nécro said:


> ...


After tending to the beat up gent, the bartender gives you a soft smile. "Coming up, doll." _He's so gentle_, you swooned.
Plus, you noticed that he gave the Hyena gentleman the handkerchief.
You can't help but ask.
*"Someone get you with a pool stick or are bloody lips a new fashion statement?"*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Hm...I'll tell the boys to make sure they clean up properly. *Don Volpe* would be *furious *if he knew his patrons were hurt from mere bathroom floors."
> The bartender gives you a clean white handkerchief. You can smell expensive cologne from it.
> You can imagine the luxurious lifestyle just from smelling it. _Just how much is this barkeep paid?!_
> Then, you hear the lady ask you something.
> ...



I hear their conversation and mentally panic! If word get out that i had a knife I'm fucked!


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 26, 2018)

*[Laugh Nervously and Thank her for the Compliment]*
The wandering sheep's eyes strayed to the sight of that foxy vixen's peeping thigh. Before her eyes had the chance to settle too long, she felt a pat on her butt! The sheep felt her face grow warm and a tingle in her paws. "Oh, thank you!", she said in a low, deep tone following the clang of the ball.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> [FORGET ABOUT IT]
> ah its nothing it was just slippery in the bathroom and i hit the sink with my face.





zenmaldita said:


> "Hm...I'll tell the boys to make sure they clean up properly. *Don Volpe* would be *furious *if he knew his patrons were hurt from mere bathroom floors."
> The bartender gives you a clean white handkerchief. You can smell expensive cologne from it.
> You can imagine the luxurious lifestyle just from smelling it. _Just how much is this barkeep paid?!_
> Then, you hear the lady ask you something.
> ...


_A likely story, I'm sure._ The feline thought to herself. She had seen lots of wounds from people "hitting sinks" and "falling down stairs."
*"Well, lemme see it."* Without waiting to be invited, she leans in and examines the small wound, placing a hand on the hyena's jaw to angle it downward to her level. *"Hmm. I think you'll live. Barely." *she winks, letting go of the man's face and sitting back in her barstool with a grin. *"In all seriousness it's not too bad. No need for stitches and doesn't seem to be infected, though if you got that in the bathroom you might still want to clean it. If." *​


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Your tight grip eventually lead to breaking the glass! Who knew you had such strength? The contents spilled on the floor and one of the shards got stuck into your paw.
> You were bleeding but didn't feel a thing - and it didn't surprise you. The sound of breaking glass from your childhood was nothing new. You reached for the shard to pluck it out.
> "What happened there, brother?" You look up and see grizzly bear. He looked like your age - but undoubtedly, the father of the three cubs who bumped into you.
> "Let me have a look at that," he offered. Do you* [Let him Patch you up] or [Pluck it Out Yourself]?*



*[Pluck it out Yourself]*
"It's nothing worth worrying about, these things happen from time to time.  Maybe they should start making these things out of stronger stuff mate, y'know"  Giving a small laugh to the concerned father, not wanting to worry the man of accidentally relating the incident to the cubs recklessness.  "I appreciate the concern, regardless"

_(Being on the other side of the world might make this a tad rough, I apologize if my posts are too late for ya)_


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> *[Pluck it out Yourself]*


The father marvelled how you didnt even flinch. He offered a bandaid which you gladly accepted - anything to make him stop fussing over you. He bid you farewell when one of his cubs started crying loudly over his sibling not willing to share a lolly. Your eyes followed and wondered how life would be with a father like that.
Looking down, you see that the bandaid was a rather large kid's bandaid - decorated with superheroes in bright colors. You decide to* [Wash Your Wound instead] or [Use the Bandaid]
*
(no worries, we're just about 3-4 hours apart if I recall correctly. There's no plot and we all make it up as we go. Heck @JackJackal and @zyther kaldrok made the first scuffle on their own hahaha let's just have fun ^^)



lacelamb11 said:


> *[Laugh Nervously and Thank her for the Compliment]*


"Well well, and here I thought you were a shy lamb." The Vixen remarked from across the pool table. She walked towards the sofas and settled in-between two pitchblack Wolfdogs. She looked so tiny in between them - like prey. Why sit in such a dangerous place? "It's still your turn, though."
"R-right!" You fumble for your stick but a *Jackal *brushed against you as he trudged towards the bar. The pool stick fell to the floor. You crouch down and notice a *Knife *underneath.
You *[Ask who the Knife Belongs to] or [Carry on with the Game]
*


JackJackal said:


> I hear their conversation and mentally panic! If word get out that i had a knife I'm fucked!


You stop on your tracks, seeing the Hyena at the bar. You don't want any more trouble. Sighing, you turn back to the pool table to see a *Lamb girl* crouching underneath, with your *knife *in her view!
Who put it there?
You *[Quickly try to snatch it away] or [Pretend it's not yours and try to get it back later]*
_
(If you don't get choice scenarios it means you've made a scenario yourself and have to see it through until I see an opportunity to give you choices)_
_(I tried to use @mentions instead of quotes to lessen the bulk of posts but the yellow quote actually helps divide my replies. Looks neater.)_


----------



## KingAndais (Mar 27, 2018)

*[Decline & Mingle]*

The white wolf silently stepped over to the bar, finding a spot away from the more sociable patrons gathered at the pool table. "Whiskey, neat." she ordered, voice as smooth as the malt the bartender poured into her glass. She nodded her thanks as the glass was placed in front of her. Picking it up, she turned her back to the bar and slid onto the stool, smoothing the fabric of her short black dress. She draped her long tail over her lap, not wanting to risk it getting stepped on as she eyed the patrons that currently occupied the setting. Though generally disinterested in others, she noted those sitting further down the bar. Something had transpired before her arrival judging by the bloodied hyena and the nervous jackal, and the bear with the bandaged paw. From the darkness behind her skull mask, the wolf's eyes scanned the restaurant, taking count of all other occupants before taking a sip of her drink. The place seemed harmless, but she knew far better than to let her guard down around strangers, especially knowing who the restaurant belonged to. Still, she hoped to enjoy her drink without too much bother.

(Ref link for y'all: sta.sh: AndaisRef SucculentGarden - Includes the mask she's wearing)


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

*[Use the Bandaid]*
It would be rude to turn down something like that from someone who was just being friendly.  Even if it was something so childish looking.  It was a warm feeling for such a simple gesture, the colourful design on the back of the bandage brought a wry smile to the Bears face  Could of been nice to have something like this when he was younger even if now felt like a snarky joke from some higher power.  Finding himself staring at the glass beyond his paw left a rather red stain on his face, everything was just so damn dainty compared to him, always so bloody embarrassing to draw attention to himself.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

KingAndais said:


> *[Decline & Mingle]*


((Looks like you read the entire thread, bravo! Also---What a beautiful character!))

Seeing you enjoy your solitude, the thoughtful bartender smoothly whisked another patron from sitting right next to you. "O'Maley!" He cheerfully greeted the Irish Wolfhound, "What brings you all the way here?"
The sudden sound made your heart skip, but you were thankful to see the seats next to you to be empty. The bartender successfully made his friend sit at the far end of the bar and they talk. You're not a gossip, not really but you can't help hearing:
"--The civilian count is too big. It's too risky."
"I wouldn't be surprised if someone's out there to kill our new Don."
"Shh!"
Suddenly you found yourself locking eyes with the old hound. "Something on my face, lass?"
You say *["Just your handsome mug, sugar!"] or ["Ah--I'd like a refill. Sorry."]
*


PolarizedBear said:


> *[Use the Bandaid]*


You felt a little dizzy...was it blood loss? It wasn't a lot? You found yourself sitting in a comfy easy chair. You close your eyes and lean back as you listen to the crowd.Sounds like someone won at a party game at your left and everyone is cheering. _What a lively place!_ You wondered why you went in the first place.
Then, you felt a tug at your leg. "Hey mister! _Scusi~_ " Sounds like a kid.
"Is he dead?" another chimed, almost amused.
"No, _stupido_! See he breathing!"
You* [Play Dead by Holding Your Breath] or [say "I'm not Dead, just Sleepy"]*


----------



## KingAndais (Mar 27, 2018)

((I like to know all the details. Normally my posts are much, much longer but it has been a while since I've done a forum RP like this. I liked the setting here and couldn't resist c)

The bartender's gesture didn't go unnoticed. She was grateful that the newcomer was steered elsewhere. She liked to keep everyone within eyesight, or at least know where each individual was located. She wasn't typically comfortable with having other too close to her. Partially out of habit, and partially from sudden curiosity, she found herself using her heightened sense of hearing to eavesdrop on the duo. The topic definitely caught her attention, with death being such a familiar subject. And the bartender clearly knew the Wolfhound judging by their talk. Though not turned in their direction, the dog must has sensed her watching out of the corner of her eye from behind her mask.

*["Ah--I'd like a refill. Sorry."]*

She wasn't sure why she even apologized. Normally she would have said something smart, not far from a taunt, or even a bit flirtatious. Yet she found herself amused by the situation. "_Someone's out to off the new Don, eh?"_ The wolf thought to herself. Perhaps they were just being overly cautious. Or perhaps they even suspected her of would-be assassination. If that were true, they wouldn't be entirely wrong. However, that was not her goal for the night. All she wanted was a relaxing evening, and to enjoy her drink. But if things got a little hairy, she wasn't sure she could resist coming out to play.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

* [Pretend it's not yours and try to get it back later]*
*I can't risk letting other people know that I have a Knife. I left it alone for now*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

KingAndais said:


> *["Ah--I'd like a refill. Sorry."]*


"Quite the drinker, you are!" remarks the bartender as he made his way to you. "Didn't expect you to finish it right off-ay?"
He noticed that the glass was just half empty.
He leans down to your eye level and rests his big paws on his chin, smiling. "Did you overhear us, or did you just want me to come over?"
He wasn't bad looking - not with his broad build and bulging arms. Not at all! By the looks of the patrons at the bar, you _*know *_that they're here for the barkeep than the drinks. The *Cat *at your left is obviously smitten. 
"Big guys are easy prey," you thought. "Just laugh at their jokes and you hook em!"
You *[Flirt with the Bartender] or [Simply assert that you actually wanted a different drink]*



JackJackal said:


> * [Pretend it's not yours and try to get it back later]*


Your stuck between the bar and the pool table. There are other stuff going on. Some are playing limbo, some are playing cards. There's even a pie eating contest!
Where do yo go?


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

*[Continue with the game]*

She smiled a split-lipped, caprinae smile at the players as she rose back to the table; the knife tucked away into her garter. The sheep wasn't used to this crowd, but she wouldn't be taken foolish enough to return a missing knife. She uttered a prayer under her breath and struck another ball with her stick.


----------



## KingAndais (Mar 27, 2018)

The wolf turned so her legs were parallel to the bar as the bartender approached. She twisted her torso to lean her elbows on the bar as she began to grow amused by the situation.

*[Flirt with the Bartender]*

 "Well now, I wouldn't want you to be disappointed." She gave a slight smirk as she lifted her glass in a mock toast beforing raising it to her lips. With one graceful motion, she knocked back what liquid was left and set the glass down, giving it a gentle push in his direction. She did ask for a refill, after all. Then her ears pricked forward at his question. It was obviously they had caught her eavesdropping. What would they do if she told them the truth? She pondered the thought for a split second, wondering what she could possibly do in this situation. After all, she only took interest in those that ultimately benefitted her. She leaned forward, closing the distance between them. Pushing her skull mask up just enough to reveal her eyes, she locked her bi-colored gaze on his. "Mmm... That depends. Are you expecting trouble, love?" Yes, she would flirt with the brute, but she wouldn't be fooled. Not like the others. She'd learned the hard way that those who seemed the least harmless could often pose the biggest threat. The others might have been fooled by his charm, but based on what she had overheard, he was definitely part of something bigger. She wouldn't be caught off guard, not again.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> *[Continue with the game]*


_((Well aren't you dangerous~ Cos of that I'll give you 3 choices!))
_
"Looks like my alcohol's in trouble!" Cried an elderly nanny goat. Well, that's new? You expected the Prize bottle to be owned by the Vixen or at least one of the other shady guys --- _BUT A GRANNY?!_
"Don't worry Nana," cooed the Bunny, "Maybe it's time you stop drinking!"
"That'll be the day!" The Vixen says sending that part of the restaurant into bouts of laughter.
Oddly enough, you found yourself laughing with them. This crowd is suspiciously too welcoming.
"Alright, alright settle down." The Vixen hushes the crowd. "Might I know the name of my new rival?"
You [*Tell her your Real Name], [Tell her an Alias] or [say "at least buy me a drink, first!"]
*


KingAndais said:


> *[Flirt with the Bartender]*


"Of course I do," The bartender says sweetly, gazing into your eyes. You can see how clear they are, golden with green speckles. Usually, people would be put off by her gaze, but this one doesn't even flinch.
No amount of sweet-talk can change your mind now. You now know for a fact, that this guy has definitely seen and done things you can't even imagine.
He blinks, and you hear a glass on the counter. Only your gaze look down to see that your glass will filled again. You gasp. _When did he do that?_
"Always expect trouble," he winks and turns his back to go to his friend. "...love."
You look down at your drink...is it safe?
*[Risk Drinking it] or [It Could be Poisoned, Leave the Bar]*


----------



## KingAndais (Mar 27, 2018)

He was sneaky, she'd give him that, seeing how he somehow managed to top off her glass without her noticing. She narrowed her eyes as he turned and began to walk away, annoyed with herself for not noticing, and annoyed with the fact that he was walking away. So much for having a little fun. She did come to relax, yet she found herself a little disappointed. A little game never hurt anyone. Usually.

*[Risk Drinking It]*

She picked up her glass and turned her back to the bar again, not losing focus on the bartender and his canine friend. The thought of tainted liquor crossed her mind as she raised her glass. Pursing her lips, she hesitated. The liquid smelled normal to her acute senses, but she knew not all poisons had a smell. She could regret drinking it in the end. Or the bartender could have simply been trying to work one over on her, trying to charm her. Changing her mind, she lowered her arm and swirled the amber liquid inside the glass as she stared at it. Better safe than sorry. But she still wanted to play, and the 'keep spoiled her fun. Perhaps she could get some unsuspecting patron to drink the possibly-poisoned alcohol instead. She stroked her tail that lay in her lap, thinking over all possible outcomes. Sliding from her stool, she stood leaning against the bar, her elbows propped atop it as she contemplated her next move.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

KingAndais said:


> *[Risk Drinking It]*


"Think it's poisoned?"
Your ears perked up but you didn't dare move. Your eyes quickly scanned your surroundings: The barkeep is still talking with his friend, and the other patrons are talking among themselves. Whoever it was, they're behind you.
"I'm just a cautious lady," you say softly, feigning innocence. "A lot can happen to a girl at a bar."
"On the Don's inauguration party? In HIS father's restaurant?" Your new mystery friend sat beside you.  It was a black She-wolf. 
"Who would _dare_ do such a thing!"
The way she said "dare" lingered in your head. The way she smiled and bared her teeth when she pronounced "thing" made her look dangerous. It's as if she was accusing you, or talking about herself. You can't tell which.  She then grabs your glass and poured the liquid down her throat. You stare at her, the horror barely masked by your control.
"There. You're safe now, angel-face." She coos as she pats your lap. "I'm Dawn, by the way. And you are...?"
[*Tell her your Real Name], [Tell her an Alias] or [say "at least buy me a drink, first!"]
*
((and since you're also dangerous, I'll give you the same choices as lacelamb! hahaha))


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

I decide to try my luck in a game of cards.


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

*[Decline & Mingle]*
I nervously shuffle my feet away from the table, "S-sorry. Not very good at games."


----------



## KingAndais (Mar 27, 2018)

((sorry if i seem to be running out of ideas, it's almost 10am and i made the mistake of staying up all night, my head hurts XD))

She watched her new playmate as they moved to sit beside her. _Who would dare, indeed? _She definitely would, if the circumstances were right, though her targets were usually picked for her. The black wolf downed the amber liquid without a single worry. Either it wasn't poisoned like she was speculating, or the she-wolf didn't care about the outcome. Either way, the pale wolf was entertained for the time being. She snorted softly, shaking her head lightly with amusement. "I suppose there are worse ways to be taken out." The wolf spoke from experience as she moved her tail out of the way to prevent the other wolf from touching it. She draped it over her shoulder, smoothing the fur with her now empty hand. Safe wouldn't be a term she'd ever associate with herself, but she'd play along for now. If there really was a threat here, they'd find another way to try and off her. Only time would tell.

*[Tell her your Real Name]
*
"The name's Andais." The white wolf replied, speaking the syllables _on-day-ess_ carefully. Remaining standing, leaning against the bar, the wolf titled her head to get a better look at the femme now sitting next to her. Her face remained blank as she observed the other, though it was hidden behind her lowered mask.  She grinned at the thought of the other wolf being equally as dangerous, showing off her sharp teeth as well. It would at least make things more interesting, though sometimes she preferred to watch rather than be involved herself. "Do you make a habit of saving damsels in distress, or am I just lucky?" She kept her voice soft, going along with the innocent ruse as she continued to smile.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

*[Play as a Challenger]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I decide to try my luck in a game of cards.


People at the Blackjack table make room for you. A beautiful blue diamond ring is at stake. "Other" gamblers are placing bets - on the challenger or on the dealer.
You *[Play as a Challenger], [Bet on a Challenger], or [Bet on the dealer]*
((this link will redirect to a blackjack site. play at your own risk))



PaletteManokit said:


> *[Decline & Mingle]*


The players were quick to accept your leave. Phew~ It didn't seem that big of a deal after all!
You make your way through the crowd and saw other activities to do...
You *[Mingle at the Bar], [Play Cards], or  [Play Limbo with some Cheerful elders]
*


KingAndais said:


> *[Tell her your Real Name]*


"I just don't like pretty ladies worrying over nothing! On-anda-andais"
You enunciate the syllables again.
"On-day-ess..." The black wolf mused over the syllable. "Say, that sounds like *One Day Less*!" She laughed heartily. "You a _hitman _or something?"
The word hitman was said loud enough to get the attention of the Bartender and the old Hound. They turn their faces your way. _Shit! This bitch is going to put me trouble!_
"Well, I don't blame you!" Dawn sighed, "I mean - I'd hit on him too! The Don's a _dream_! I would _kill _to bed him." Unfortunately for you, you don't have a clue what he looked like - except, by logic, he should look like the previous Don.
With your conversation now sounding like lady's talk, the two men turned away once more. You however, were not fooled.
Dawn is after someone. But who?
*[The Don], [The Don's Girlfriend], or [Someone Else Entirely]*
((don't worry about it, reply when you feel better uvu))


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The players were quick to accept your leave. Phew~ It didn't seem that big of a deal after all!
> You make your way through the crowd and saw other activities to do...
> You *[Mingle at the Bar], [Play Cards], or  [Play Limbo with some Cheerful elders]*


*[Play Limbo with some Cheerful elders]*
I smile with relief and walk over to the elders, "Mind if I join you?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *[Play as a Challenger]*


You sit down and get ready to play. Onlookers take a good look at you and placed their bets. On who? You don't know.
Whoever it was, you're determined to show them a thing or two - anything to distress you from all the ruckus that happened today.
During the game, you hear people laughing loudly over at the pool table. You saw the Lamb Girl laughing along with them. You can also see that your knife on the floor was gone.
WHY ON EARTH DID YOU BRING A KNIFE? It's causing you so much grief.
You sigh and played your cards for the last time.

...You won.

The dealer gasped almost too dramatically and handed you the ringbox.
This was way too easy. You *[Accept the Blue Diamond Ring] or [say "I just played for kicks."]
*


PaletteManokit said:


> *[Play Limbo with some Cheerful elders]*


Having no taste for dangerous people, you went straight to the least threatening group.
Here's hoping you stretched properly!
You take your place on the conga line and danced to the limbo pole. It was fairly easy the first 5 rounds but now it's got way lower.
You feel your back giving way but these old farts are stronger.
*[Continue Playing] or [Sit it Out and Cheer on the old ladies]*


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Having no taste for dangerous people, you went straight to the least threatening group.
> Here's hoping you stretched properly!
> You take your place on the conga line and danced to the limbo pole. It was fairly easy the first 5 rounds but now it's got way lower.
> You feel your back giving way but these old farts are stronger.
> *[Continue Playing] or [Sit it Out and Cheer on the old ladies]*


*[Continue Playing]*
Even though I feel it getting harder to do, I like a little challenge every so often-even if it isn't super competitive.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> *[Continue Playing]*


You managed to get until to your torso cleared until your chin touched the pole and had the whole thing collapsing on you.
The old ladies gathered around you, "Oh dearie! Are you hurt?"
You felt like a child again, sort of. Your felt *[Sentimental, remembering your Grandma] or [Claustrophobic, you politely asked for space]*


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You managed to get until to your torso cleared until your chin touched the pole and had the whole thing collapsing on you.
> The old ladies gathered around you, "Oh dearie! Are you hurt?"
> You felt like a child again, sort of. Your felt *[Sentimental, remembering your Grandma] or [Claustrophobic, you politely asked for space]*


*[Sentimental, remembering your Grandma]*
"Oh, um, y-yeah I'm fine.." I say nervously and try to get up.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

@JackJackal @PolarizedBear @zyther kaldrok @lacelamb11 @Le Chat Nécro @KingAndais @PaletteManokit 
I will be making our first group artwork with the rest of my story characters. Please send references or/and descriptions - along with what they were wearing in this RP.
Thanks uvu


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

*sits o


zenmaldita said:


> @JackJackal @PolarizedBear @zyther kaldrok @lacelamb11 @Le Chat Nécro @KingAndais @PaletteManokit
> I will be making our first group artwork with the rest of my story characters. Please send references or/and descriptions - along with what they were wearing in this RP.
> Thanks uvu


www.furaffinity.net: Zyther Kaldrok Request by keenalair im wearing a leather jacket with black jeans.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @JackJackal @PolarizedBear @zyther kaldrok @lacelamb11 @Le Chat Nécro @KingAndais @PaletteManokit
> I will be making our first group artwork with the rest of my story characters. Please send references or/and descriptions - along with what they were wearing in this RP.
> Thanks uvu


umm...I don't have a reference sheet. the only thing I have is my profile pic. but I can give you the rest.)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

*[say "I just played for kicks."]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> umm...I don't have a reference sheet. the only thing I have is my profile pic. but I can give you the rest.)


((no problem, just pm the details ^^))


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

((I'll be back to give scenarios in about 6-7 hours, til then have fun and do your own thing :3 just don't kill anyone yet hahahhaa))


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 27, 2018)

*[say "at least buy me a drink first"]*

Mere seconds past as she the crowd ease up, as she felt their eyes, but it felt like hours. She focused on the sound of the ball clang against the balls that sparsely occupied one side of the table, sending most of them down the chutes with her first concentrated strike. Her brain broke the motion down frame by frame while the vixen bluffed to the amusement of the crowd. Of _her_ crowd. She blinked, and met her sultry gaze with a half smile.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

(not to pull anyone away from this rp. But is anyone interested in a macro/micro NSFW rp?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

(as in we are tiny peoples?) i walk back to the bartender "hey uh u got any food?"


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

(well one is tiny one is normal size)


zyther kaldrok said:


> (as in we are tiny peoples?) i walk back to the bartender "hey uh u got any food?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)

(is there any vore cause im not really into that)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 27, 2018)

(There doesn't have to be)


zyther kaldrok said:


> (is there any vore cause im not really into that)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 27, 2018)

((i feel like i got ignored a little there. v.v oh well. will read up on where we are and post later))​


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You felt a little dizzy...was it blood loss? It wasn't a lot? You found yourself sitting in a comfy easy chair. You close your eyes and lean back as you listen to the crowd.Sounds like someone won at a party game at your left and everyone is cheering. _What a lively place!_ You wondered why you went in the first place.
> Then, you felt a tug at your leg. "Hey mister! _Scusi~_ " Sounds like a kid.
> "Is he dead?" another chimed, almost amused.
> "No, _stupido_! See he breathing!"
> You* [Play Dead by Holding Your Breath] or [say "I'm not Dead, just Sleepy"]*



* [say "I'm not Dead, just Sleepy"]*
"I'm alive, I'm_ alive_" Wiping a paw down his face before giving an exasperated _huff_ as he sat himself up a bit more straight, starin' around at the crowd.  'Was that a bloody conga line?' he found his face in a rather deerfaced blinking motion before turning his vision down towards whatever it was that nudged into him, attempting to fix his suit collar with some difficulty.  Was his vision going away?  Why did everything seem to make him so dizzy, like everything around him was happening in fast forward.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 27, 2018)

((i'm giving up on present tense. i just can't. x.x))

Things certainly happened fast in this place. Not two seconds ago she was ordering, and now there was a her drink in hand, the bartender had departed for, uh, fluffier pastures, and her neighbor at the bar was trying to act like nothing ever happened and he wasn't still bleeding on another man's hanky. _This is why we don't go to parties._ A voice whispered in her head and she reflexively reached for the White Russian that had been poured for her. She slammed it back, gulping the sweet liquid down and not coming up for air until there was nothing left but ice. Licking her lips, she set the now empty glass down, waiting for that welcome fuzzy feeling that came with good liquor. Trying to get blasted probably wasn't the best course of action on a night like this one, but large gatherings were definitely not her speed and the alcohol at least let her keep pace for awhile.

Having gotten what she came for- and the hunky bartender busy with other patrons- Edelweiss determined it was time to continue her search. She stretched her tiny body as far as it would go and slid off her stool, boots making a light *thud* on the floor. Stuffing her hands in her pockets and began to roam the floor, watching the surprisingly wholesome action unfold around her. Turning towards the pool table in hopes of catching a glimpse of the lovely vixen, she spotted a* gentlemen bear (@PolarizedBear )* draped over an arm chair and being harassed by a small contingent of children. He seemed a bit out of sorts and as she looked closer, his pupils were dilating. *"L**ascialo solo" *she said sternly to the children, hoping what she remembered from high school Italian wasn't too bad, before turning to the bear with smirk. *"These little ruffians slip something in your drink? You're looking a little worse for wear." *​


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((i'm giving up on present tense. i just can't. x.x))
> 
> Things certainly happened fast in this place. Not two seconds ago she was ordering, and now there was a her drink in hand, the bartender had departed for, uh, fluffier pastures, and her neighbor at the bar was trying to act like nothing ever happened and he wasn't still bleeding on another man's hanky. _This is why we don't go to parties._ A voice whispered in her head and she reflexively reached for the White Russian that had been poured for her. She slammed it back, gulping the sweet liquid down and not coming up for air until there was nothing left but ice. Licking her lips, she set the now empty glass down, waiting for that welcome fuzzy feeling that came with good liquor. Trying to get blasted probably wasn't the best course of action on a night like this one, but large gatherings were definitely not her speed and the alcohol at least let her keep pace for awhile.
> 
> Having gotten what she came for- and the hunky bartender busy with other patrons- Edelweiss determined it was time to continue her search. She stretched her tiny body as far as it would go and slid off her stool, boots making a light *thud* on the floor. Stuffing her hands in her pockets and began to roam the floor, watching the surprisingly wholesome action unfold around her. Turning towards the pool table in hopes of catching a glimpse of the lovely vixen, she spotted a* gentlemen bear (@PolarizedBear )* draped over an arm chair and being harassed by a small contingent of children. He seemed a bit out of sorts and as she looked closer, his pupils were dilating. *"L**ascialo solo" *she said sternly to the children, hoping what she remembered from high school Italian wasn't too bad, before turning to the bear with smirk. *"These little ruffians slip something in your drink? You're looking a little worse for wear." *​


Something muggy had ran through his ears, _Spanish? no. Italian,_ before turning his head to the sound nearby.  Maybe he wasn't feeling all that great, _it couldn't have been from the cut had it? The drink? _Realizing he had remained silent for far too long, focused his vision on the person speaking to him and managing to understand the last part of whatever was addressed to him.  "Getting my drink spiked by a cub?  Now that'd be the definition of an unfortunate evening.  I wouldn't be one to be so careless anyways."  Having a wry smile coaxed out of him before abruptly covering his colourfully bandaged paw with another sizable mit over his lap.  *"What brings you here?  Can't imagine you'd be so bored at a party to talk to a man handlin' his alcohol like a virgin." *


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

((you guys have amazing one liners! I'm dying over here hahahahaha! let me just eat breakfast before I get back to making scenes. can't write with a grumbly tummers!))


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> *[Sentimental, remembering your Grandma]*
> "Oh, um, y-yeah I'm fine.." I say nervously and try to get up.


didn't think this got answered so just putting this here to make sure it doesn't get lost xD)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Something muggy had ran through his ears, _Spanish? no. Italian,_ before turning his head to the sound nearby.  Maybe he wasn't feeling all that great, _it couldn't have been from the cut had it? The drink? _Realizing he had remained silent for far too long, focused his vision on the person speaking to him and managing to understand the last part of whatever was addressed to him.  "Getting my drink spiked by a cub?  Now that'd be the definition of an unfortunate evening.  I wouldn't be one to be so careless anyways."  Having a wry smile coaxed out of him before abruptly covering his colourfully bandaged paw with another sizable mit over his lap.  *"What brings you here?  Can't imagine you'd be so bored at a party to talk to a man handlin' his alcohol like a virgin." *


*"I didn't realize sex had an effect on alcohol tolerance. Does position make a difference? Or is it more of a stamina thing?"* Her grin widened as she laughed, only blushing a little bit as she noticed that the children hadn't quite all scrammed yet. She tried to waive them away, hoping they wouldn't repeat too much of what she said to their father. 

((Short post is short. ))

​


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

((@PaletteManokit dont worry~ you're not forgotten uvu. Im just in the middle of things rn. Will update in a few hours))


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> *[Sentimental, remembering your Grandma]*


You were helped into a chair as you watch the elderly go on with their game.
An old Badger named Agatha won by removing her false teeth so her muzzle won't snag on the pole.
Your grandma used to tease you with her dentures. Now you miss her.
You *[Call Your Grandma to say Hi] or [Just Reminisce, She's already Dead]*



JackJackal said:


> *[say "I just played for kicks."]*


Bewildered, the dealer asks you: "What's the matter, you think it's fake?"
"Of course not!" You say, with your paws both in front. "I just thought---you know. I should give chance to others..." you thought for a moment. Who would these Italian hoodlums agree with?
*["...that's what my Mama says."] or ["...that's what my Papa says."]*



lacelamb11 said:


> *[say "at least buy me a drink first"]*


"Alright, my wee lamb. What drink would you like?"
Why did it suddenly sound dangerous? She's not going to do anything to your drink, is she?
Out of the corner of your eye, you see a waiter pass by with a tray of strawberry champagne.
You *[Call for the Waiter] or [say "I don't know, what's your favorite?"]*



PolarizedBear said:


> _currently _*handlin' his alcohol like a virgin.*





Le Chat Nécro said:


> ...


Alas one of the cubs picked up on the words and gasped.
"SHE SAID THE S WORD oooooooohhhhhh!!!"
The other two mimiced the sound until they were howling like little wolves. They weren't. They were the same 3 bear cubs that bumped into the distressed *Polar Bear.*
"Awoooooo~ ALRIGHT what's all this?" A brown shewolf approached the cubs and saw Edelweiss and Mr. Bear "Oh my--you're turning blue!"
"That's cos she" one cub pointed at Edelweiss "said the S word!"
"The S word, huh? Alright. How about you come along with me and we find your parents, hmm?" With two arms she shooed the kids away gently towards a receptionist desk. She turns to you midway.
"There's an Inn above. Maybe your friend needs to lay down?"
You agree.
*You [Go to the Inn desk yourself] or [Help the Polar Bear up and take him to the Inn desk]
*
((@PolarizedBear , your char is currently too sick to make a choice lol trust Le Chat she seems like a good person ...maybe))​


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> . . .



(rip my face, lol)


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> (rip my face, lol)


(alternatively you can grunt your thoughts =)) be a stubborn ole bear and insist you dont need help lmao)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

*["...that's what my Mama says."]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *["...that's what my Mama says."]*


The men cheer, "yep that's what my Mama says too."
You are free to go


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The men cheer, "yep that's what my Mama says too."
> You are free to go


I walk away and look around for something else to do.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ...





PolarizedBear said:


> (rip my face, lol)


*[Help the Polar Bear up and take him to the Inn desk]*
*"Oh shit." *The lady was right, the bear was beginning to turn a rather interesting color indeed. Ignoring the renewed howling from the cubs over her use of the other s word, she grabbed the gentleman's arm and hoisted him up. *"Come on, let me help you." *

It was awkward, her being so much shorter than he was (I'm presuming you're taller than 5'3"), but she knew how to leverage a man's weight, angling herself under his arm. She nodded appreciatively to the woman and began trudging him upstairs. *"Please don't throw up on me until we get there."*​


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You were helped into a chair as you watch the elderly go on with their game.
> An old Badger named Agatha won by removing her false teeth so her muzzle won't snag on the pole.
> Your grandma used to tease you with her dentures. Now you miss her.
> You *[Call Your Grandma to say Hi] or [Just Reminisce, She's already Dead]*


*[Just Reminisce, She's already Dead]*
I smile at Agatha, "Good job!" and clap. I sigh with a smile as I remember my sweet grandmother and chuckle at a few memories.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

(I'll be away for 3 days on holiday in a few hours. I leave the RP in @Le Chat Nécro and @KingAndais's capable hands. hohoho 

You dont need to give each other choices - you can if you want. Consider my characters as NPCs and interact with one another. :3 play nice! 

love you guys
see you in 3 days woot woot)


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (I'll be away for 3 days on holiday in a few hours. I leave the RP in @Le Chat Nécro and @KingAndais's capable hands. hohoho
> 
> You dont need to give each other choices - you can if you want. Consider my characters as NPCs and interact with one another. :3 play nice!
> 
> ...


Have a good time on holiday!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (I'll be away for 3 days on holiday in a few hours. I leave the RP in @Le Chat Nécro and @KingAndais's capable hands. hohoho
> 
> You dont need to give each other choices - you can if you want. Consider my characters as NPCs and interact with one another. :3 play nice!
> 
> ...


yeah! and stay safe!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (I'll be away for 3 days on holiday in a few hours. I leave the RP in @Le Chat Nécro and @KingAndais's capable hands. hohoho
> 
> You dont need to give each other choices - you can if you want. Consider my characters as NPCs and interact with one another. :3 play nice!
> 
> ...


(unlimited power!!! hohohoho! ^.^ have a good holiday!)​


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> (unlimited power!!! hohohoho! ^.^ have a good holiday!)​


WAIT ZEN DON'T LEAVE US!)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro what now? your in charge.)


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

(lets hope there's a signal at the beach haha
I cant type scenes right now
I get carsick euughhhhh)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (lets hope there's a signal at the beach haha
> I cant type scenes right now
> I get carsick euughhhhh)


(Can relate)


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *[Help the Polar Bear up and take him to the Inn desk]*
> *"Oh shit." *The lady was right, the bear was beginning to turn a rather interesting color indeed. Ignoring the renewed howling from the cubs over her use of the other s word, she grabbed the gentleman's arm and hoisted him up. *"Come on, let me help you." *
> 
> It was awkward, her being so much shorter than he was (I'm presuming you're taller than 5'3"), but she knew how to leverage a man's weight, angling herself under his arm. She nodded appreciatively to the woman and began trudging him upstairs. *"Please don't throw up on me until we get there."*​


He couldn't help himself  but laugh a bit under his breath at the cubs berating the rather sturdy woman draggin' him up the stars.  Of which that motion would immediately be rewarded with an act of wooziness, and punishment via blurred vision.  If he wasn't in such a sorry state he would probably decline her motions, but something was affecting the bear in the strangest ways.  He probably looked like quite the upstate gentleman, finger flayed and covered haphazardly with a super hero bandage and looking like he just ingested the worst thing in his life.  There probably couldn't be anything more embarrassing than being carried by someone half his size, but thankfully he wasn't three times her bloody weight and in high-school.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (lets hope there's a signal at the beach haha
> I cant type scenes right now
> I get carsick euughhhhh)


Have fun ʕっ•ᴥ•ʔっ


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

((we have a reception! we're back in business))

@PolarizedBear
You were given keys to the nearest room. Upon entering, you suddenly had the strength to run for the restroom to empty your troubled stomach. Nevermind the fancy bespoke interior or the rich beddings. What was in that drink? Where did you get it?
Come to think of it, no one else in the party reacted this way.

You hear @Le Chat Nécro knock on the bathroom door. "You ok in there?"

You tell her that you're okay. After getting the questionable liquid out of your system, you were able to somehow think in short bursts. Do you *[Push Yourself to Remember] or [Lay down and let yourself rest first]*

@Le Chat Nécro
You *[Leave him be] or [Investigate the room]
*
@JackJackal
You ponder your next move and assess your motives. Is it worth it afterall?

You're here to *[Assassinate the Don], [Kill one of Volpe's Men], [Complete a Job from a Rival Family from New York], or [Simply Celebrate and Go Home with Someone]*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

*[Simply Celebrate and Go Home with Someone]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *[Simply Celebrate and Go Home with Someone]*


Granted, people go to parties to meet new people. But it seems that you're craving for someone more dangerous right now. The scuffle earlier had drained you. If only a hot babe would just fall into your arms---

"-oof! Sorry señore,"

Tall. Dark. Doberman.
Her cropped ears pointed as if theyre touching the ceiling. "This stupido can't handle his liquor--hahahahaha~ Wanna join us?"

You look behind her and see that she's playing one of those drinking games. The crowd over there aint bad looking either.

You* [accept and play] or [move on, im not into big people]*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

*[accept and play]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *[accept and play]*


they're playing spin the bottle. classic.

(pls roll a dice to have an outcome; your dice lands on* [1,5,6] or [2,3,4])*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

your dice lands on *5,*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Le Chat Nécro
> You *[Leave him be] or [Investigate the room]*


Some god must have been looking down on her cause it was only after getting into the room that the polar bear took of off and emptied his guts. Her suit was safe, for now. She would have followed him into the washroom but the slam of the door was final. He did not want company. Instead she knocked on the door and asked *"You alright in there?" *

With no reply forthcoming, she decided to *[Investigate the room]. *She slid her jacket off, draping it over the desk chair before rolling up her sleeves. Her "patient" would come out sometime and the less contact her nice clothes had with him the better. Not to mention it's good to have full range of motion when you're snooping around a mob hotel. She begins to investigate, checking all the drawers and lamps and even under the bed. Never know what you might find ​


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> your dice lands on *5,*


the bottle mouth lands on a female racoon, and the butt towards you. She was dared to give you a kiss.

She blushes, embarrassed. She looked like one of the girls who saw your bathroom fight.

While you ponder, she quickly plants a kiss on your cheek. You, *[spin the bottle] or [look for less childish entertainment]
*


Le Chat Nécro said:


> [Investigate the room].​


​
With your feline stealth, you go through the room without a single floorboard creak. You run your paws under every nook and cranny until you snag a small lever underneath the bed.

You pull it and a secret compartment reveals itself in a form of a builtin drawer in the bedframe.

You peer inside and see a handgun and some spare bullets.

"This is too easy." You thought. 

*[You take the gun] or [You put it back]*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Some god must have been looking down on her cause it was only after getting into the room that the polar bear took of off and emptied his guts. Her suit was safe, for now. She would have followed him into the washroom but the slam of the door was final. He did not want company. Instead she knocked on the door and asked *"You alright in there?" *
> 
> With no reply forthcoming, she decided to *[Investigate the room]. *She slid her jacket off, draping it over the desk chair before rolling up her sleeves. Her "patient" would come out sometime and the less contact her nice clothes had with him the better. Not to mention it's good to have full range of motion when you're snooping around a mob hotel. She begins to investigate, checking all the drawers and lamps and even under the bed. Never know what you might find ​


(sorry my post is so hilariously late, I try and throw one every night but I've been havin to take my roommate along so bloody much in the am. I'm almost at a damn keyboard lol, thx for carryin' my dead weight atm mate)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *[You take the gun] or [You put it back]*


*[You put it back]*

_Well that is certainly an interesting find. _It felt heavy in her hand. Not bad heavy, but weighty and powerful. She had never shot a gun before, however she wasn't opposed to the idea by any means. She ran a finger along the trigger, thinking of all the good and bad it could do. _Might be useful, if this deal goes sideways. _Still, it was hard enough finding a pair of ladies pants with pockets big enough for a cell phone, there was no way in hell she could effectively hide this on her person. So back into the secret drawer it went. At least for the time being.



PolarizedBear said:


> (sorry my post is so hilariously late, I try and throw one every night but I've been havin to take my roommate along so bloody much in the am. I'm almost at a damn keyboard lol, thx for carryin' my dead weight atm mate)


((no worries. life comes for us all ))
​


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 29, 2018)

zyther would fall asleep on the table. he just lost his kids and all he wanted to do was rest


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro
((life comes for us all. omg. that sent shivers down my spine hahahaha cos its scarier than death. death is final whereas life---life has a lot of shit waiting on the horizon))

You carefully closed the drawer and continued your investigtion. You wonder if more secret compartments exist as you felt the walls.

"He's crazy!" Your right ear twitched.

It was muffled, but you clearly heard it all the way from the other side of the wall.

You listen in.

"Even the old Don couldnt pull it off in his lifetime! Our new boss can't possibly wipe out famiglia di Procione."

Looks like the new Don's unpopular with his own men. You leaned in once more when someone knocked on the door.

*[Ignore it], [Answer: It's Open], or [Open the Door yourself] *



zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther would fall asleep on the table. he just lost his kids and all he wanted to do was rest


A blanket was draped over your shoulder. You heard  an inn receptionist came by at the bar and offered a room but you were too tired to answer. Then the barkeep told her that it may be better for you to wake up on your own as a migraine may be possible.

You sleepily opened one eye and consider your options. *[Get a room] or [Continue Sleeping at the Bar]*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 29, 2018)

*[Continue Sleeping at the Bar} *
*zyther is to tired to say more than "thanks"*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Le Chat Nécro
> ((life comes for us all. omg. that sent shivers down my spine hahahaha cos its scarier than death. death is final whereas life---life has a lot of shit waiting on the horizon))
> 
> You carefully closed the drawer and continued your investigtion. You wonder if more secret compartments exist as you felt the walls.
> ...



((Haha. didn't mean to be ominous, but I get what you mean. ^.^))

Curiouser and curiouser. This night was certainly taking a rather interesting turn. _Either they are rock stupid for talking so loud or they meant for me to hear that. Either way, could be a good bargaining chip._ She had been leaning in so close to the wall to hear more that she almost jumped out of her fur when she heard the knock on the door. 

_Dollars to donuts that ain't room service._ It would take too long to grab the gun again but if she ignored it there was a good chance they would come in anyway and then she'd really be in deep shit. Not to mention she'd potentially be putting her currently defenseless acquaintance in danger. Or it could literally just be staff checking on her clearly sick companion. 

She could feel herself taking too long to respond and just blurted out *"it's open!" *before scurrying out of the immediate line of sight of the door. Hiding from danger while still trying to be aloof in case it was nothing is really hard, but she was trying her best to be ready for anything.​


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

*[spin the bottle]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"it's open!"​*


The door opened promptly. It was the shewolf earlier carrying towels on one arm and a pitcher of hot water in another hand.

"Hope you didn't get puked on" she joked.

You let out a nervous laugh "ha----haha yeah he was pretty quick to go to the bathroom." Thank goodness you managed to sit on a chair with a book in hand. Yep. Totally not suspicious!

"Alright," she puts the toiletries down on the bed. "I'll leave you two lovebirds to it." She winks at you

"No-we're not!" She closes the door before you can finish.​You examine the towels and found a note stuck in between. "loose lips sink ships".

You know what it means. You *[Pocket the Note] or [Throw it in the fireplace]

((@JackJackal I'll think of something later))*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2018)

kk


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 29, 2018)

*[Decline & Mingle]*
"Oh, no, I'll pass. I'm quite bad at this game. But thanks for the invitation!" Chinko's actual reason for not joining the seemingly friendly game was because he'd clearly seen a knife under the table, and one of the players, a sheep, had grabbed it. With a knife under there, who knew what else could be hiding under there?
Chinko saw a conveniently placed mirror, and took a look at himself. _Not too shabby_, he thought to himself. finding a suit to fit him was a struggle, especially with his tail, but it payed off. His black top, his dark-blue tie, and the baby blue shirt underneath made him feel as if he had really belonged to a party of this magnitude. Though the whole 'knife under the table' thing made him believe his money was not well spent.
Once he dragged his eyes away from the game, he noticed a few going-ons happening. There was a conga line, comprised mostly of old people, a classic game of spin the bottle, which had just made somebody kiss another, a game of Blackjack, and, of course, a bar.
_This place is way bigger than I thought_, Chinko believed. This party was more extensive than he'd originally thought. With all these different areas, it shocked him that they all seemed to not connect with each other.
*((P.S. This is my first RP of this kind of style, so sorry if I screw things up.))*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 29, 2018)

@HammerMasher77 ((you did wonderfully reading the thread and finding details! I'll give you a scenario later uvu))

@JackJackal ((looks like your knife turned into a character hahaha))


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *[spin the bottle]*


The bottle lands on you and a really bulky water buffalo. He challenges you to an arm wrestle.

"One round."

"_This guy is either into breaking people's arms, or really stupid_." You thought.

"NO WAY. Have you seen yourself?" you complained.

"Oh come on, I won't hurt ya lil fella." He coaxed, "Here, I'll even bet this fine piece."

He placed down -_indeed_- a fine piece. A carved black stone knife. "Volcanic rock, razor sharp." You heard him say. "Whatdya say?"

What the hell? Didn't this guy get frisked or was he an 'exemption'?

You* [Accept the Challenge] or [Suggest a Different Dare]
*


HammerMasher77 said:


> *[Decline & Mingle*]


"No worries, darling." The Vixen replies as you head towards the interior of the restaurant. You passed through several groups of decorated individuals but eventually realize that this party had more commoners and children than fancy people. 
Three bear cubs almost bump into you when the tallest stopped a few inches from your leg. The two other cubs bumped at his back making him fall face flat on the floor.

You *[Help up the Cub] or [Look for their Parents]*


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You were helped into a chair as you watch the elderly go on with their game.
> An old Badger named Agatha won by removing her false teeth so her muzzle won't snag on the pole.
> Your grandma used to tease you with her dentures. Now you miss her.
> You *[Call Your Grandma to say Hi] or [Just Reminisce, She's already Dead]*
> ...


*[Call for the Waiter]*
Fear crept back onto the sheep's face for a moment while she noticed the waiter carrying the tray of strawberry champagne. Her pops told her about how people are judged by their choice of drink, but letting that sly vixen watch her choke on vodka would be the end of her facade; not even considering the prey instincts crying about the possibility of poison. But has she noticed the pattern in the sheep's behavior which clearly indicates defensiveness? Perhaps the two could bond over drinks.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

@PaletteManokit 
The limbo contest had officially come to a close. Strong as they were, the old ladies were escorted to some clrecliners to rest. Some called out to their little ones, while others busied themselves with gossip.

You can't help but overhear that the Don has a surprise planned for tonight. Will he finally appear?

You look around and notice @HammerMasher77 and the 3 cubs. One of the cubs looks like he's about to cry. What do you do?

[Go over there and help] or [Look for Papa Bear]

@lacelamb11 
Smooth and sweet, you ended up savoring the champagne as if you knew the drink before. What a convincing facade! The Vixen watches you, amused and orders herself a glass of scotch whisky. 

Her choice of drink and the way she held the glass at the mouth was anything but feminine. With one bottom's up, the alcohol was gone. She's probably a heavy drinker, you thought.

"How's the champagne?" She asks. "I tasted in one of my travels and brought it back here."

Odd. She's a guest here, isn't she? How come her alcohol is being served? You wonder who she was to have that kind of authority.

You *[enthusiastically say how delicious it was] or [ask who she was]*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 30, 2018)

zyther wakes up from his table in the back "hello?" he didnt remember being moved and there being a "WHAT THE FUCK" he screamed as he saw one of his finger were missing


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther wakes up from his table in the back "hello?" he didnt remember being moved and there being a "WHAT THE FUCK" he screamed as he saw one of his finger were missing


((zyther, thats a japanese mafia thing hahaha! altho i do have a jap yaluza boss coming to visit later on))

The stump grew a carrot. You now have a carrot finger. That's when you knew you were dreaming. 
You remembered a trick and wiggled your toes to rouse yourself to conciousness.

Perhaps it's better to lay down?

You tell the barkeep that* [you're going to the inn] or [you need a glass of water]*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

*[Accept the Challenge]*
*No way was I about to pass that up!*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *[Accept the Challenge]
> No way was I about to pass that up!*


You gripped each other's hands and held tight.

"Oh and, you can use both arms. I don't mind."
_This asshole_!

"I won't." You say confidently.

The countdown starts and you get ready to push down. But before it reaches three, he slams your hand right down.

FUCK. You can feel your heartbeat from the back of your hand. "That's cheating!"

The Water buffalo laughs. "I never mentioned I'll play fair! I did tell you to use both arms!"

Your hands clench, ready to punch. You look around for support. The other players clearly don't agree with him with their frowns and looks of disgust. Yet no one says a word.

"Come on kid, it's an obsidian dagger! Do you think I'll gi-----!"

KLANG! The sound of a strong shot from the pool table echoed in your ears.

You found yourself covering your ears with your paws and your body crouched down as if you expected a bullet.  Everyone in your group had done the same. Some of the guests nearby gasped.

Did someone just fired a gun at us?

Thats when you saw the Waterbuffalo, soothing the back of his head. "What the fuck was that for?!" He shouted as he turned to the pool table.

You turn your head there as well and saw that the Vixen took the shot. _That's insane.
_
"Oh! I'm sorry Ricardo, my hand slipped." She said sweetly, with a glint in her eyes.

Ricardo just huffed and placed the knife and it's holster in your hand. "Thank the boss, kid." He said as he left.

"Well that was awkward." The raccoon girl remarks fiddling with the hem of her dress , "um...congrats?"

[I leave your fate to your hands uvu]


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You gripped each other's hands and held tight.
> 
> "Oh and, you can use both arms. I don't mind."
> _This asshole_!
> ...


_'thank the boss?' _ thought as I looked at the vixen. she had good aim if she did that! _'she ain't to bad looking either' _"umm...thanks." I said to the raccoon girl.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> _'thank the boss?' _ thought as I looked at the vixen. she had a gun here. but no one is allowed to have weapons here except for...can it be? _'No way! she can't be!' _ "umm...thanks." I said to the raccoon girl.


((she shot him with a billiard ball :3))


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

Oops! my bad!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ...


The Vixen smiles at you sweetly and went back to her game as if nothing happend - as if no consequences were waiting for her at all. 

Meanwhile, the racoon girl pats your arm. "Is your hand okay?"


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The Vixen smiles at you sweetly and went back to her game as if nothing happend - as if no consequences were waiting for her at all.
> 
> Meanwhile, the racoon girl pats your arm. "Is your hand okay?"


I wince a bit. "Yeah. guess I bit off more than I could chew." I chuckled.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I wince a bit. "Yeah. guess I bit off more than I could chew." I chuckled.


She giggled softly, "Yeah you kind of did! But---I think it was brave of you to stand up for yourself like that!" she says while she looked for something in her purse. 

"I have some soothing cream," she offers.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> She giggled softly, "Yeah you kind of did! But---I think it was brave of you to stand up for yourself like that!" she says while she looked for something in her purse.
> 
> "I have some soothing cream," she offers.


"Thanks but I think I'll be fine." I said with a smile.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Thanks but I think I'll be fine." I said with a smile.


"Oh..." she sighs, "um...well uh..You can keep it." She puts the small jar on your lap. "I have lots more at home."

"Get a room!" A girl sitting across her teased.

"Yeah, Louisa, get a room! It's too obvious!"

She stammers a reply, flustered. "What?! nnn--nononono! He's got a boyfriend already? The Hyena from before??"


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

"whoa woah! That guy was not my boyfriend!"


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "whoa woah! That guy was not my boyfriend!"


"But--you were on the floor and you know---"

She leans down and whispers "you were kissing!"

obviously Louisa had not seen it properly.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 30, 2018)

Was the she wolf psychic? Edelweiss hadn't been eavesdropping that long, surely not long enough for the wolfess to realize the situation, write a threatening note, and hide it deftly in some towels. Surely. Right?

Well, psychic powers or not, it probably wouldn't be smart to hang on to potentially incriminating evidence. She took the note to the fireplace and threw it in the fire, keeping her eyes on it until sheer was certain it was all ash. 

_Well, the towels are still good at least. And the bear shouldn't have anything left in his stomach by now. Best check in on our patient._ She tapped on the bathroom door, towel in hand. "*Can I come in?*"

@PolarizedBear ​


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "But--you were on the floor and you know---"
> 
> She leans down and whispers "you were kissing!"
> 
> obviously Louisa had not seen it properly.


"no we weren't! I thought he stole something from me and I was trying to get it back!" I said calmly yet angrily.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

*[Help up the cub]*
"Hey, you alright, buddy? That looks like it might've hurt." While there were certainly strange going-ons in this establishment, he didn't feel quite right just leaving the poor kid. He extends a hand out for the cub to grab onto. "Here. Let me help."


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

@JackJackal
"Okay.." Louisa replied meekly. "I'm sorry..."
She spins the bottle but didnt look too much interested as before. "Im kind of glad...you're kinda cute."

@HammerMasher77
By sheer luck, you crouch down to the cub when a berserk billiard ball flew your direction and hit a Water buffalo at the back of the head.
The wind that flew past was felt and unmistakeable. It's as if a bullet was fired above your head.
You try to shake off the feeling and focus on the task at hand. One by one you check on the cubs but they seem unshaken. In fact, they're more worried about bumping into you.
"It's the second time today, guys!" One of them scolded the others.
"It's okay, no harm done" you smiled.
The one that fell face first quickly ran away and the sibling behind him followed after. The third did a brief curtsy "Grazie signore!" before leaving.
You look back at the pool table but they're already back to playing as if nothing happened.
What a day! And you havent had a drink yet.

What do you do? And Where do you go next?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

"Okay.." Louisa replied meekly. "I'm sorry..."
She spins the bottle but didnt look too much interested as before. "Im kind of glad...you're kinda cute."

I blush a bit as she said that. _'wow. didn't see that comeing.'_


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

_What was that? Was that.. a billiard ball? Whatever. Thinking about it won't give me a answer. _Chinko decided to look in the direction the  ball had flown, and saw it was in the direction of the spin the bottle game, and it had hit a water buffalo. Deciding he'd, quite frankly, not want to get hit by anything, he decides to head to the bar.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro 
Your aquaintance seems to need more time in there so you collapse on the bed and--

whoa

It's really comfortable! The sturdiness of the mattress supported your back firmly while the softness of the material felt like lying down on sturdy pillows. You ran your palm at the linen and noted that it must be at least 100 threads or more!

"I hope this won't cost me a fortune!"

You close your eyes and assessed your motives. What on earth are you here for? Was this act of charity worth it?


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

@JackJackal
the bottle lands on Louisa. The butt of the bottle points at an empty space where the buffalo used to e. She spins it again but it keeps pointing back at her.

"Guess we gotta truth or dare you, Lou." a friend of her says.

"Okay, I choose truth."

"Sissy! I was gonna dare you to kiss Jackal boy over there for real this time."

She blushed bright red straight to her ears. Looks like she fancied you from the very beginning!

"Truth!" she asserted.

"Whoa okay okay~ fine! Let's make it interesting." Her friend looks at you, "Hey Jackal, you ask her something."


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

@HammerMasher77 
At the bar you saw 2 wolf ladies sitting in the middle, a sleeping hyena at the far left, and the barkeep entertaining a hound at the far right. 

You're not quite sure what to drink yet so you ponder it over. What would be the tastiest but least susceptible to poisoning? I mean, you're in a mafia boss' party - it's good to be cautious. Even if there are children and elderly, the flying ball was a reminder that these people are dangerous.

The barkeep notices you, "be right there!"

You [sit where the hound is at the right] or [sit next to the sleeping hyena]


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

"umm. ok then." I think for a second."...do you have an interest in me?" I asked casualy.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 30, 2018)

[youre going to the inn]
zyther gets up from the table still confused how he to the other side of the bar. "damn i need a good bed" he said under his breath


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

*[Sit where the hound is on the right]*
Cautious as he felt about the situation, he figured being around somebody that was awake and looked like an outsider as well, along with being cooser to the bartender, was safer than being next to a snoring perosn who'd likely had a bit too much to drink or had gone too long without sleep. _Probably the former_, Chinko thought. Either way, his choice was made, as he slid into the seat.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Le Chat Nécro
> Your aquaintance seems to need more time in there so you collapse on the bed and--
> 
> whoa
> ...


((Cue introspective music))

This place was too much. Too much activity. Too much mystery. Too much money. This room alone was ten times better than her crappy apartment in the city- and that was even without a kitchen. She could only imagine what the nightly rate was, but they could definitely charge her monthly rent for it. It was definitely a place she had no place being.

_And we got distracted. What are we even doing here? _Edelweiss turned onto her side and stared at the bathroom door. _He needed me... Needed someone. What kind of doctor would I be if I left him?_ Well, almost doctor, she corrected herself. She was halfway through the program, no doctorate yet. But they had done well to teach her and it was against her oath to allow harm to come to others, at lest not when she could have done something about it.

Which is hilarious considering how it was mob money that was paying for all her tuition. Dirty money her father "earned" as county coroner, sweeping things under the rug when certain people turned up dead. Of course, all of that money was a gift, not a paycheck. Just the old Don being worried about a working man providing for his daughter. Charity. 

_And the new Don better be just as kind. Or were going to have problems. _​


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 30, 2018)

He had found himself staring a little harder in at the floor than he should have.  Several wads of toilet paper had been either flushed down the drain or left callously in the trash can.  The bandaid's colours had faded into a dark near-black distortion while the fur surrounding it was soaked into a dull burgundy.  He's so much more careful than this, however taking the small injury to the paw was enough to leave him in such physical distress.  

Everything finally seemed like it was slowing down, truth be told he was fearful of taking off the bandage, what if he accidentally tore the slowly coagulating skin around it and started up again?  _Alcohol always did make things harder didn't it?_ He'd think and laugh in irony, maybe he was more self destructive than he thought.  Nah, this time was just a fluke, it wasn't everyday something like this would happen.  

Lifting himself up from the counter he put his hand up to the towel rack to assist himse- **crack* *"Oh bloody hell!"   He'd yell rather assertively as the plastic bar would bend and snap in the middle.  Nervously looking back to the door he attempted to hopefully crack it back into pla- **crick* *Nope. It's broken now.  _Hopefully that wasn't too audible?_  He quickly cleaned off the bloody fur around the bandage and with a clean head and empty bowels he abruptly opened the door leading to the room.

*"Hey cob how ya doin?  I no longer belong to the devil!"*  Sticking out half his body through the door frame, a voice possibly too shaky to be someone of stalwart posture if his blush hadn't already damaged his intimidation-by-size.  *"Thanks for not leavin' me dead by the stairs!"*
@Le Chat Nécro


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "umm. ok then." I think for a second."...do you have an interest in me?" I asked casualy.


Your straight question earned a whistle that lingered in the air. "Not bad, Jackal. You don't beat around the bush!"

You shrug. _No big deal, it's not a bad thing to ask._
"per---" Louisa squeeks, avoiding eyecontact. "perhaps."

You can see that her friend beside her keeps nudging her side but she won't say anymore. "Oh Lou, dontcha know you have to look someone in the eye to tell em the truth?"

"Okay."

With a sigh, Louisa looked you right in the eyes. "You remind me of someone dear." Then she quickly looked to the side and pursed her lips. "Okay, I said it!"

Her friend clapped her hands. "Yes, yes very brave."



zyther kaldrok said:


> [youre going to the inn]


The barkeep quickly went to your side to give you directions to the reception desk.
"Do you need help getting there?" He looks at you with the same concern as before. "I can carry you there, and up the stairs."

"And into the room?" You asked almost sheepishly. "At least buy me dinner first--"

["--no Im kidding. I'll be fine on my own] or ["--and maybe Id let you stay."]



HammerMasher77 said:


> *[Sit where the hound is on the right]*


Upon sitting, you asked for a glass of water just to help steady yourself. Your heart hasn't settled yet to a steady rhythm from that sudden burst earlier. The bartender gives you a nice glass with 3 ice cubes before excusing himself to tend to the waking patron on the other side.

You drink slowly as the hound side eyes you. When you put the glass down, he saw his opportunity to ask.
"Where you from, lad?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

((Good morning PB!))

@PolarizedBear
 You saw your new friend on the bed, staring up the ceiling as if she was lost in thought. Her arms ran up and down the matress and looked like she was making snow angels.

You almost chuckled until you noticed that you were still holding the towel rack! Upon closer inspection, it finally came to you. This isn't plastic! It's definitely not silver but it's a shiny metal all the same and you can hear your wallet draining for damaging the inn's property---Fluttering bills out the window.

You threw it at the side in panic.

@Le Chat Nécro
The sound wakes Edelweiss from her daze as she shot up and saw you spooked from a piece of bathroom fixture. It looks like Chrome, nothing too expensive, rare or precious. She tries to calm you down.


----------



## lacelamb11 (Mar 30, 2018)

*[Enthusiastically say how delicious it is] *
((...But...))

Lilwen took her sip, then another... and another! "Oh my, it's delicious! It's sweet but sharp too.", she exclaimed before taking another sip. "You mentioned that you had brought it back here from your travels?" she asked, her curiosity piqued once more by this mysterious woman.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 30, 2018)

[and maybe id let you stay]


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

Your straight question earned a whistle that lingered in the air. "Not bad, Jackal. You don't beat around the bush!"

You shrug. _No big deal, it's not a bad thing to ask._
"per---" Louisa squeeks, avoiding eyecontact. "perhaps."

You can see that her friend beside her keeps nudging her side but she won't say anymore. "Oh Lou, dontcha know you have to look someone in the eye to tell em the truth?"

"Okay."

With a sigh, Louisa looked you right in the eyes. "You remind me of someone dear." Then she quickly looked to the side and pursed her lips. "Okay, I said it!"

Her friend clapped her hands. "Yes, yes very brave."

_'Remind her of someone dear?' _ thought as i looked her. who did I remind her of?


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 30, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> *[Enthusiastically say how delicious it is]*


((but??))

"The new boss likes to travel. Where he goes, I go." She plucks a glass from a nearby waiter and looked at the pink and gold bubbles serenely. "We picked this up in a mountain town in the far east."

She smiles and takes a sip. "Where are you from, dear? I haven't seen you before."



zyther kaldrok said:


> [and maybe id let you stay]


((damn @zyther kaldrok you naughty hahah))

"Alright then, love. What do you want to eat?"



JackJackal said:


> _'Remind her of someone dear?' _ thought as i looked her. who did I remind her of?



She smiles at you and they continue the game. 
Maybe it was someone from the past or someone you didn't know. Shouldn't matter, right? 

Whoever it was, she thinks it's best not to tell you.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 30, 2018)

i dont know" he said thoughtfully


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 30, 2018)

She smiles at you and they continue the game. 
Maybe it was someone from the past or someone you didn't know. Shouldn't matter, right? 

Whoever it was, she thinks it's best not to tell you.

I smiled back and decided to forget it. besides she looked cute, I'll probably ask her out when the game is over. maybe just get strait to the point


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 30, 2018)

"Weird question. Is there a reason you wanna know?" The question seemed to linger for a few seconds, in which neither party was answering, so he decided to give a answer, in order to break the silence.
"Okay, I was from Toronto." _Not a whole lot he could do with that information_, he'd believed. _I don't even live there anymore._


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 
The bartender whips out the menu and placed it in front of you. "Today we've got Buttered Lobster, Grilled Bluefin Tuna, aaaaand there's me." He chuckled. 

@JackJackal
You observe the pool table as the game continues. The lamb girl still has your knife but you got a better piece now - from a mobster no less. 

Is it safe to hold on to it? You won it fare and square.

@HammerMasher77
"Toronto, ey?" The old hound ponders. "Can't say I know any gangs there. Too many good folk."

He takes a sip of whiskey.

"I'm O'Maley," he says with an old man's clouded gaze. "Sorry if it offended ye. I've worked for the family for so long I'm just wary of new faces."

What a lucky old dog, you thought. He lived this long.


----------



## KingAndais (Mar 31, 2018)

((ugh sorry I just kinda vanished, got a super bad migraine wed. morning at work that sent me straight to the dr's for a while, wasn't really able to get out of bed until this afternoon. now i get to top it all off with a cold haha yay... sorry if my post sucks, I'm still a little foggy. also, do I still need to send my ref and all that?))

Andais snickered softly; a sound of simple amusement. Her name had been butchered far worse, though no one had connected the two like this she-wolf had. The thought kept a soft smirk lingering on her face. But alas, it was all in good fun. For now. The white femme sent a wink in the direction of the two males that glanced her way at the drop of the dangerous title, but the two seemed to brush off their words as idle chit-chat. It was probably for the best anyhow. "I am a woman who wears many hats." She laughed lightly. "Have you been after *[The Don]* long? The way you speak of him leads me to believe that you know him. Or at least, know of. Sounds... _exciting_." The last word nearly purred from between her lips. She remained relaxed, still leaning against the bar, even as a loud _crack_ rang across the premises. Things sure were lively at this bar, though for all she knew it could be just another day. She watched through her mask as an exquisite-looking dagger was exchanged between the jackal from earlier and a rather disgruntled looking water buffalo. When a newcomer sat at the bar just a few seats away, between them and the old hound, she sent a glance his way and pondered if she'd have to worry about anyone eavesdropping. Much like she had been doing moments earlier. He seemed like a jumpy fellow, however, so she didn't place too much stock in her previous thought. The old hound nabbed his attention for the time being anyhow.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

mmmmm" he licks lips " im fine with you and the lobster"


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 
"Alright," he smirks before ringing a bell.
The receptionist from before arrived promptly. "Oh, how are you feeling?"

"Just _hungry_." 

"Ah.." she looks at the Bartender, making a call to the kitchen. "So room service then?" She asks him.

"Yeah."

The girl pursed her lips, and blew the bangs from her forehead. She mouths a silent "Don't overdo it, André." Is that right? Is that his name?

She turns to you with an arm extended for you to hold on to. "Please allow me to assist you, sir."

You hesitate, but your dizzy self accepted the arm and ended up leaning on her before you quickly withdrew. "Sorry."

"No problem," she smiles. "Your _meal_ will be served in your room."

((you ah. hahahaha))


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

@KingAndais
((Welcome back! Don't worry about it, your posts are divine as usual. Rest up if you have to. The Don's as hardy as bad grass. He aint dying before you get your chance lmao!))

"Me? After the Don?" The black wolf giggled, hiding her face with her tail. "We _danced_ before - 3 years ago more or less. He left me completely destroyed - news spread and now every _dame_ is after him."

Everything she said made sense in both perspectives: that of a lovesick girl and that of someone wanting to settle a score.

One thing's for sure, the man doesn't hold back, on both assumptions. You wonder what it would be like to _dance_ with someone like that.

"Anyways, angel face." Dawn called out to you, ready to spread new gossip. "See that vixen over there?" She points out to the pool table. "Word on the street is, she's the Don's favorite since she goes wherever he goes. _*I*_ think, she's his sister or cousin or whatever! I mean---"

She motions at you, drawing curves around your body. "You have tits. I have tits. That over there, is a floorboard! I wouldn't date that. Something is clearly off here. What do you think?"


----------



## wildcard8779 (Mar 31, 2018)

scanning the vixen up and down in a slyish, but noticable manner, *i gladly accept the offer to play.*
"i'd love to endulge in a game with you. and by the way, i didnt happen to catch your name miss. may i inquire who i have the pleasure of entertaining?"* 
*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 31, 2018)

You observe the pool table as the game continues. The lamb girl still has your knife but you got a better piece now - from a mobster no less.

Is it safe to hold on to it? You won it fare and square.

of course it is! why wouldn't it be? I decide to keep my attention on Louisa and the game.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 31, 2018)

@PolarizedBear @zenmaldita 

Just as she was starting to fall down a rabbit hole of self doubt, she was jolted from her thoughts by her guest coming out of the bathroom. He was putting on a good face, probably most cheerful about not vomiting anymore, but still looked worse for the wear. And holding something? For a brief second the more paranoid part of her brain spasmed, _He's got a crowbar!!_ but clearly upon a second glance that was not the case. And in any event he seemed just as freaked out about it.

*"Easy now, don't overdue it." *She was up and over to him in a flash, one hand out to steady him in case he got woozy again, the other reaching for whatever was in his hand. *"Did you... break the towel rack? Huh. You'd think they'd splurge more on that, all things considered. Anyway. Just leave that on the counter and sit down so I can have a look at you."* Her tone was ultimately kind but demanding, not even waiting for him to comply before going through several checks- taking his pulse, feeling his abdomen for lumps, and trying to feel his lymph nodes, but he was proving a bit too tall for that.

*"You're welcome, by the way."* A hint of blush spread across her cheeks. Bedside manner wasn't her strongest suit and in her rush to do everything she had forgotten to even respond to him properly. She needed to remind herself to slow down, especially here where everything seemed to move so quickly.
​


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

_((hey guys, just checking in to let you know I'm alive - for now. The family decided to go on a mountain roadtrip. After driving through treacherous rural terrain in the rain at night, we finally arrived at this *extremely* questionable hotel.

It looks like a newly built condo on the surface but we ended up getting cell-like rooms in the basement. The hallways remind me of a hospital's morgue level and there are no windows at all!

We were forced to go to the lobby for wifi so um I guess I can message the police for help?? in case a slasher appears??

Thankfully our room has one window but the view seems to be just a grass walkway. My cousins joke that I could wake up in the middle of the night and see a pair of legs just standing there! hahahaha

Welpppp here's hoping I make it through the night :3c if not, it has been a pleasure to know you all))_


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

@wildcard8779
A tall Wolfdog in a pinestripe suit puts himself between you. He doesn't say a word but you get the message.
"Down, boy." The vixen slides him aside like he weighed nothing at all. Likewise, she scans you from head to toe.
"You first, new guy. You don't look like you're from here."
You *[Tell her the truth] or [You make up an identity]*

@JackJackal 
The game had come to a finish with truths said, dares done, and wagers won. While Louisa always chose truth, she could've easily lied all the same.

You wonder if anything she said before was true. 

Then, the band starts to play slow love songs. They were all in Italian and you don't know the lyrics. However you noticed Louisa happily swaying in her seat, eyes closed and enjoying the music.

@Le Chat Nécro & @PolarizedBear

There was another knock on the door. "I'm gonna leave some soup here, alright?" The voice sounds familiar. It was the receptionist, you guessed.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 31, 2018)

_The family? Oh, the mafia. _It seemed fairly obvious, so he felt no need to raise the question. "No, it's fine. I understand why you'd be wary of new people." Chinko couldn't feel *much* malice from this hound, though it seemed as if he could put up a hell of a fight, even in the worst scenario. _I should try and be nice. _"Nice to make your acquaintance, O'Maley." Chinko heard some slow-paced songs in the background, in a language he was not familiar with, and taking a look around, it appeared that the truth & dare game had ended.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

@HammerMasher77

After the song finishes, another replaces it in English. You can hear the old hound singing along.
_When a moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie
That's amore
When the world seems to shine like you've had too much wine
That's amore_
"Old silly song." He tells you. 
It's odd how tame this party is. One can wonder if it really is as safe as it looks. Good thing

[You've prepared a hidden weapon] or [You're agile and quick to escape]


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 31, 2018)

The game had come to a finish with truths said, dares done, and wagers won. While Louisa always chose truth, she could've easily lied all the same.

You wonder if anything she said before was true. 

Then, the band starts to play slow love songs. They were all in Italian and you don't know the lyrics. However you noticed Louisa happily swaying in her seat, eyes closed and enjoying the music.

I decide to make a small move with her. "care to dance?" I asked with a smile holding my hand out to her.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Mar 31, 2018)

*[You're agile and quick to escape]*
Having figured he'd get caught carrying a weapon around (He'd never been the sneakiest fellow), he'd be relying on his quick feet to get out of a bad situation. Though being around O'Maley made him think. _Maybe not everybody here is insane or trying to kill somebody._ The hound seemed to be relatively calm, along with most of the partygoers. He took a sip from his water, and realized he hadn't replied to O'Maley yet. He put his drink on the table. "Sure sounds silly. The first line, at least."

_((Would I mention you whenever I'm replying to a decision? Asking for future reference.))_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

when we get to my room that i tell the receptionist that i  was old war comrades with the don and that i met him earlier that week at a juice bar in the city. "yeah he invited me to come or i guess he did" he laughed then asked "hey um can u send up the bartender?


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

@JackJackal
Louisa jumped at the suddeness but gladly accepted your invitation. "I'm a complete novice though, signore."

@HammerMasher77 
The old dog nods and continued to hum along. You try to hum along as well - it's a pretty catchy tune! Your eyes look for emergency routes *just in case* it goes ugly. There's a fire exit near you and not much else besides the front door.

Meanwhile the bartender finishes his phonecall and goes to tend to you. "What can I get you, love?"

((you don't need to, I get alerts hust from replies. However if you're replying to someone else, pls quote or @mention them ^^))

@zyther kaldrok 
The wolfgirl listened to you attentively and a felt a slight embarassment as she noted her boss' apparent tardiness. "I'm sure he didn't mean to keep you waiting - just took care of business, probably."  She placed some towels, toiletries, a bathrobe and a pitcher of hot water for you. 

"Angelo will be here in a minute." She says before closing the door.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

ok thanks *zyther moves to his bed and disconnects his cybernetic from his stump* its time to charge to old girl


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 31, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 
((a lil carsick rn hahaha I'll get back to you later uvu))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 31, 2018)

(ok talk to ya later)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 31, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Louisa jumped at the suddeness but gladly accepted your invitation. "I'm a complete novice though, signore."



"don't worry I am to." I told her as I lead her to the dance floor


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((but??))
> 
> "The new boss likes to travel. Where he goes, I go." She plucks a glass from a nearby waiter and looked at the pink and gold bubbles serenely. "We picked this up in a mountain town in the far east."
> 
> ...


"Ah, it sounds like a fun time! I suppose you two are close, or he's a spontaneous man like that? I'd rather not pry, but travelling does seem fun." She took another sip, her inhibitions beginning to falter as she felt more in the mood for a good time than keeping her guard up. After all, why not enjoy her time here, she thought to herself. 
"I work at a bar across town. We serve non-alcoholic drinks." She fiddled with the shiny fabric of her skirt, a giggle rising out of her for a reason unknown to anyone at the bar.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

lacelamb11 said:


> "Ah, it sounds like a fun time! I suppose you two are close, or he's a spontaneous man like that? I'd rather not pry, but travelling does seem fun." She took another sip, her inhibitions beginning to falter as she felt more in the mood for a good time than keeping her guard up. After all, why not enjoy her time here, she thought to herself.
> "I work at a bar across town. We serve non-alcoholic drinks." She fiddled with the shiny fabric of her skirt, a giggle rising out of her for a reason unknown to anyone at the bar.



"The new bar? Yes he's been there and commended the hospitality." She praises, almost forgetting your question. "The place didn't have a permit yet but he doesn't seem to mind. He's....more of a _whimsical_ man than spontaneous."

She reaches for a snagging hem on your skirt and helps you straighten it out.

"Everything he does is planned, my lamb."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "don't worry I am to." I told her as I lead her to the dance floor


As you dance, Louisa slips and falls backwards. You promptly catch her, your faces near.
"Sorry~" she smiles sheepishly.
Classic.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ok thanks *zyther moves to his bed and disconnects his cybernetic from his stump* its time to charge to old girl


Angelo knocks on your door. You can smell the intoxicating lobster and the equally intoxicating man outside your door.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

**travelling back to the city now my loves**


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> As you dance, Louisa slips and falls backwards. You promptly catch her, your faces near.
> "Sorry~" she smiles sheepishly.
> Classic.


Now was my chances! I smiled at her and surprised her with a kiss to her lips!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Now was my chances! I smiled at her and surprised her with a kiss to her lips!





 

Louisa's entire face turn bright red up to her ears. She wraps her arms around your neck and pecks your lips lightly.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 1, 2018)

Looking somewhat perplexed at the entirety of the situation, i just remained calm and collected...even if things wouldn't have worked out that smoothly, excitement would have surely ensued. 
Although, i thought to myself, i will definitely keep mr. pinstripes in mind. Who knows? Maybe he will turn out better than worse......maybe.
But, thinking to myself, i would like to figure out what is going on around here, if anything. 
"Alright, i suppose it would be polite to give, then receive. I would hate to be the rude guest of yours. (*Tell her the truth) *
The name is Demos, and it is my pleasure. And no, I'm not from around here. Maybe you could show me around sometime, get familiar with the area?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 29723
> 
> Louisa's entire face turn bright red up to her ears. She wraps her arms around your neck and pecks your lips lightly.



"Aw come on lousa. I know you you can do better than that." I teased her


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Aw come on lousa. I know you you can do better than that." I teased her



Louisa pouts, wrinkling her nose.
She pulls up to reach you again but you teasingly pull away. "Jaaaaaaack~" she whines while laughing. "Get back here~!!!"

((haver mercy on poor Loulou!))


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 1, 2018)

"you gotta earn the kiss first" I chuckled keeping my distance.


zenmaldita said:


> Louisa pouts, wrinkling her nose.
> She pulls up to reach you again but you teasingly pull away. "Jaaaaaaack~" she whines while laughing. "Get back here~!!!"
> 
> ((haver mercy on poor Loulou!))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> Looking somewhat perplexed at the entirety of the situation, i just remained calm and collected...even if things wouldn't have worked out that smoothly, excitement would have surely ensued.
> Although, i thought to myself, i will definitely keep mr. pinstripes in mind. Who knows? Maybe he will turn out better than worse......maybe.
> But, thinking to myself, i would like to figure out what is going on around here, if anything.
> "Alright, i suppose it would be polite to give, then receive. I would hate to be the rude guest of yours. (*Tell her the truth) *
> The name is Demos, and it is my pleasure. And no, I'm not from around here. Maybe you could show me around sometime, get familiar with the area?"


"A pleasure to meet you Demos," she hands you a pool stick. "I do hope you find someone to show you around as I'm _with_ someone."

"I'm single!" A white Bunny in a red sequin dress popped between you two. "Hey hot stuff~" she winks.

"Yes you are, Mercedes." The Vixen puts both hands on the Bunny's shoulders. "Perhaps you can show our new guest around after the game?"

"I'm game if he's game."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "you gotta earn the kiss first" I chuckled keeping my distance.


Louisa slides her right leg between yours, wraps one and yanks it - making you fall instead. She catches and cradles you.

Caught by surprise, you weren't able to dodge her soft lips. "You got out maneuvered, Jack." She says with a cheeky grin.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 1, 2018)

"I'll have a Martini." It seemed to be the only type of drink that could come to Chinko's head, besides a water -he didn't exactly go to bars very often- but he got a feeling he wouldn't exactly be seen in the brightest light if he just kept ordering water. He then continues to hum to the song. _This song's pretty good, _Chinko thought to himself. _Despite the odd lyrics, the rhythm is kept constantly throughout the song, and it's pretty good._


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Louisa slides her right leg between yours, wraps one and yanks it - making you fall instead. She catches and cradles you.
> 
> Caught by surprise, you weren't able to dodge her soft lips. "You got out maneuvered, Jack." She says with a cheeky grin.


"Impressive. I knew raccoons were sly but I didn't know that they could be this fast...or beautiful." I smirked.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 1, 2018)

zyther gets up off his bed and opens the door "well hey there hot stuff* he smiles and starts to swish his tail


----------



## KingAndais (Apr 1, 2018)

((I can be NOT sick any time now... XD Also, I hope I understood what you wrote properly lol))

The other wolf cracked like a school girl would at the mention of her high school crush. So the two had crossed paths after all. By the sound of it, he probably crossed paths with quite a few, and this particular woman wasn't quite over it yet. When the wolf pointed to the lady-fox across the way, Andais's eyes followed, narrowing slightly as she focused on the subject. She'd have to trust that the other wolf knew what she was talking about when she mentioned their similarity. She followed the gesture of the other wolf again, this time as she mimicked the curve of her body. Unseen beneath her mask, she raised a brow curiously. Tits, indeed. The white wolf absentmindedly traced a finger along her collarbone as she _hmm_'ed to herself, thinking. Laughing softly she said, "Maybe she's just _really_ good at dancing...?" and then, muttering under her breath so only her company would hear, "Or maybe he's into incest now..." A sharp bark of laughter escaped her lips. Growing quiet again, she smirked at her own thoughts. Wouldn't that be the damnedest thing.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Impressive. I knew raccoons were sly but I didn't know that they could be this fast...or beautiful." I smirked.



Flustered at the sudden compliment, Louisa drops you on the floor as she hid her flushed face. "Wha---??? You're too much, signore!"

Fortunately, the drop wasn't so high and you weren't hurt. She notices her actions after a few seconds and apologises in a panic.

"Oh no, are you okay? Did you get a bump? Are you dizzy? Oh no!!!"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Flustered at the sudden compliment, Louisa drops you on the floor as she hid her flushed face. "Wha---??? You're too much, signore!"
> 
> Fortunately, the drop wasn't so high and you weren't hurt. She notices her actions after a few seconds and apologises in a panic.
> 
> "Oh no, are you okay? Did you get a bump? Are you dizzy? Oh no!!!"



I laugh as I stand up. "Don't worry I'm fine!"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther gets up off his bed and opens the door "well hey there hot stuff* he smiles and starts to swish his tail


The buttered lobster perched on Angelo's fingers smelled divine. You wonder how much it was gonna cost you until you remembered that you were personally invited.

"Lynda told me you served with our boss before?" Angelo asks curiously as he settles the platter at a nearby table. "And that you'll be needing _special_ care?"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Apr 1, 2018)

*


zenmaldita said:



Welcome, darling. 
Have a drink, play a round - just don't put anyone on the ground.







THE STORY

The Volpe family has a new Boss: Don Volpe's only son.
To celebrate, they held an open party at one of their restaurants.
Risky? Yes. But the new boss likes it that way.

Curious, you check out the venue.
Your sharpened instincts can't detect a single threat.
Is this really just a harmless party?

Then, you noticed a slender young vixen at the pool table.
Those around her cheerfully called out to you.
"A rare bottle of vintage is at stake!"

You lock eyes and knew that she had an unmistakable resemblance to the old Don.
That's odd. As far as you know: Don Volpe had no daughters.

She invites you to play.
You smile politely and [Accept to Play] or [Decline & Mingle]

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
HOW TO PLAY
​
Anyone can participate. You must start with a choice: [Accept to Play] or [Decline & Mingle] and follow up on that. You will be given scenarios & choices to play with until you're fully immersed.
Anyone can steer the story around their character. You may quote or @mention participants if you want them to be involved.
Please Quote or @mention the person you're replying to, or when taking choices.
If you'd like to comment as yourself / OOC, please put it in parentheses (like this).
Killing Participants' OCs is forbidden. However, NPCs are fair game. Once an incident happens, security will take over and the building will be in lock-down. New Participants can only join if they are able to get into a locked building.
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
RP RULES​
This RP non-canon in general.

Keep it PG13 & according to the Forum Rules. Due to the nature of this RP, avoid giving full details of violence or sexual themes. We may assume that NSFW scenes may happen at the INN (but please take it somewhere else)
If a scenario, choice, or a reply by another Participant, disturb you, please PM me and we can fix the mess in private.
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
REOCCURRING NPC LIST
​
The Vixen - the first npc you encounter. She is currently entertaining guests at the pool table.​
The Bunny - a white rabbit playing pool. Participants who [Accept to Play] will interact with her.​
PapaBear & the Three Cubs - a nice family roaming around. You may bump into one of them, or two, or three, or four!​
The Bartender - a towering leopard with beefy arms. He's gentle and sweet - and smells really well paid.​
Dawn - a black shewolf who provokes people for fun.​
The Innkeeper - feeling tipsy? Grab a room to rest.​

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
RP STATUS: ONGOING​

Click to expand...

8

[Accept To Play]*

M'lady, please excuse my horrible sportsmanship. *I reply, a smirk beaming on my face as I attempt to hide my nervousness. In the party, I wear a tux, orange polo under it, and the wearer reveals to be a blue furred wolf as I step into clearer light.*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

KingAndais said:


> ((I can be NOT sick any time now... XD Also, I hope I understood what you wrote properly lol))


((Sorry if it's confusing haha Thank you for sticking with us xD))

Dawn smirks at your comment. "Incest? My oh my!" You shush her as she holds back laughter getting ready to burst from her belly. She leans down to whisper like you did. "Maybe I'm a little naughty, but----------- I wouldn't mind getting sandwiched in the middle of that!"

Unable to hold back any longer, she goes into a giggle fit. You can't help but get taken at the rare opportunity to act like a woman gossiping for fun. You laugh along - slapping Dawn's arm to make her stop. "Gosh that is naughty!"

"_Anyone who sees us won't suspect a thing_." You thought. "_Just two girls exchanging stories. It's a brilliant cover up if ever it is_."

With a paw on her muzzle, Dawn finally calms down and looks at you with piercing eyes. "But make no mistake, the old DV never had daughters or siblings to produce cousins. For all we know, that vixen could be him in a dress."

*["Well! He certainly looks better than you in a dress."] or ["Maybe he likes his face so much, he's dating a look a like."]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> *[Accept To Play]*
> M'lady, please excuse my horrible sportsmanship.


"Sportsmanship?" She cocks an eyebrow. "As long as you don't kill anyone, sweetie."
You are given a pool stick as you wait your turn. At the right corner of your eye you notice an old nanny goat. In her arms, she is clutching the prized bottle of liquor you're here to win.
The bottle's label isn't clearly seen, You can read the word "Nemici" and not much else.

You *[ask what the label is] or [are Italian so you guess the rest of the words]
*
((other rplayers in your vicinity: @lacelamb11 @wildcard8779 ))



HammerMasher77 said:


> "I'll have a Martini."


"Angelo! He's waiting for you~" A shewolf calls out to your bartender. 
The bartender turns his head to her for a brief second just to show that he acknowledged her presence. "I'll be right there, Lynda." 
The bartender gives you a soft smile, distracting you from how fast his hands moved at making your martini. The soft clink of the glass on the counter was your only signal that it was done. Meanwhile Lynda sits on the barstool next to you and addresses the bartender again. " He's a VIP, I think. Better not *screw* this one up."
"I'm not gonna _screw_ him up. Don't worry." Angelo rolls his eyes, smirking. He then, turns to you, "excuse me sir, I have to attend to someone."
You nod, sipping your martini.
The old hound O'Maley sighs at your right. 
"Then who's going to man the bar?!" He yells."Aye darn whippersnappers..." 
Lynda chuckles and waves her paw, shooing the old man. "You do it, you old codger! I'm no good with drinks."
The old hound gets up from his seat and limps as he goes behind the counter.

You *[Offer to Help man the bar],  [Keep the Old Man company] or [Chat up the Innkeeper, Lynda]*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The buttered lobster perched on Angelo's fingers smelled divine. You wonder how much it was gonna cost you until you remembered that you were personally invited.
> 
> "Lynda told me you served with our boss before?" Angelo asks curiously as he settles the platter at a nearby table. "And that you'll be needing _special_ care?"


zyther smiles at angelo "mm just lookin for someone to spend the night with" zyther pulls a stim out of his bag and injects it and winces "damn meds hurt like shit"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I laugh as I stand up. "Don't worry I'm fine!"


Louisa dusts you off from your shoulder down to your knees. "You sure?" She looks up, worried.
"My dad told me the maid dropped me when I was little. That's why I'm a little ditzy..." She stands up and places her paws on your shoulders as you resume a slow dance. "...wouldn't wanna waste a clever guy~"



zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther smiles at angelo "mm just lookin for someone to spend the night with" zyther pulls a stim out of his bag and injects it and winces "damn meds hurt like shit"


"That won't do," Angelo kneels in front of you and massages your arm. But the size of his hands, he can easily crush your entire forearm but the man is gentle.
The pain gradually ebs away. "Anywhere else that hurts?" He asks.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 1, 2018)

*[Keep the Old Man company]*
"Hey, you want some company while you're holding down the fort?" Chinko asked O'Maley, who looked in his direction once he spoke up. In other circumstances, Chinko would have volunteered to help, but he knew next to nothing about drinks, so this would be the next best thing. "Of course, you can say no if you want." 
In said other circumstances, his help was usually refused, so this was usually what he said after asking to help out, or in this case, just stick around and chat.

((MUST BE FRIENDS WITH O'MALEY))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 1, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> *[Keep the Old Man company]*((MUST BE FRIENDS WITH O'MALEY))


((he needs friends, thank you hahaha))
O'Maley smiles gently. "Why, how sweet of you boy-o!" He pats your head with calloused old paws. "Youth is not doomed, after all!"
Then, he turns to Lynda and resumes to yell again - the gentle old man disappearing. "And you! Back to the reception where ye belong!" He shoos her with two arms flapping dramatically. "As much as* that boy* needs a spanking, he is boss. And heaven be merciful if he sees ye outta yer post!"
Lynda yawns all wide mouthed, "WAHHEevuurr!!!"
She hops out of the barstool and skips on her merry way. "Boss doesn't hit girls you know!"
O'Maley watches her go and then turns to you.
"Sorry lad, this old timer forgot yer name....?"


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 1, 2018)

"I don't actually believe I introduced myself in the first place." Chinko gives a slight chuckle, but is rather shocked at O'Maley's sudden change. _Must just be another quirk._ "It's Chinko." He holds out a hand for the old hound to grab. Much as he wanted to ask about that boy, whom seemed to be called "Boss" by the wolf who O'Maley called Lynda, he felt it wasn't his business to ask.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> "I don't actually believe I introduced myself in the first place." Chinko gives a slight chuckle, but is rather shocked at O'Maley's sudden change. _Must just be another quirk._ "It's Chinko." He holds out a hand for the old hound to grab. Much as he wanted to ask about that boy, whom seemed to be called "Boss" by the wolf who O'Maley called Lynda, he felt it wasn't his business to ask.


"Chinko!" He shakes your hand weakly but with a firm grip. "Forgive my eyes but I can't see exactly what you are! I might call you "dog" but be surprised you ain't a dog~!"


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 2, 2018)

"Err, I'm..." He stopped for a moment, considering what to say. 
_Servine, or Pokemon? Pokemon is pretty broad, he might not know what my in-depth species is. But on the other hand, if I say Servine, he might not know what that is, and I'll have to end up going to Pokemon anyway. Urgh, whatever. I'll just pick one. This guy seems pretty smart, anyway._
"... a Servine." He took a moment to think about why that internal conflict took that long to figure out. Introductions were always weird when people couldn't recognize his species, like his thoughts were just... well, thinking. On a bright note, his species wasn't commonly seen, so most of his acquaintances could see who he was just by what he looked like.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> "... a Servine."


The old hound rubs his eyes, "thank goodness, I didn't call you a parakeet!" He blinks a couple of times and leans closer. "I was guessing since you were green and all. Can't say I've met yer kind before, but nice to meet ye all the same!"
He grabs a glass from under the counter and begins to wipe it. "This Angelo...he's gettin' sloppy." He grumbles.
"So, what dya do for a livin, boy-o?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

((a doodle of the three cubs that spiked @PolarizedBear 's drink hahaha _or did they_?))


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 2, 2018)

((It's too pure))
"Err, well, I mostly explore around the world, but if I'm in a place for about 3 months, I usually end up just finding a delivery job to do." _Sounds llike the bartender's called Angelo,_ Chinko thought after talking about what he really did for a life. "So what do yo--" He stopped himself mid-sentence, wanting to slap himself. Originally, he was going to ask what he did for a living. _He's a part of the mob, why do I want to hear what he does? _He attempted to try and change the question to something else. "--oou think of some of the people in here? More specifically, the ones you seem to know by name."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> ...


Delighted to yabber on the youngguns, O'Maley clears his throat. He directs you to the pool table first. "That white bunny's *Mercedes*. Don't leave yer belongings unattended around her. She's a fast one."
You suddenly check yourself in case any of your stuff was missing. Thankfully, you declined earlier and none of your valuables are missing.
Moving on, O'Maley points the vixen with a sundae spoon. "That's *Ms. Pepper.* 'Cos of 'er, the lads here developed an arm fetish. You can never quite see her arms, _or her chest._ They say she's a prude, *I* say it's admirable."
Having seen the Vixen invite you to a game seductively you laughed at the word _prude_.
"Isn't she a bit...flirty though?" You ask.
O'Maley smiles as he shakes his head. "tsk.tsk.tsk. _Charm_, my boy-o." He gives you a new glass of martini. "An art-form lost to most women nowadays."
You nod thoughtfully and saw the old Nanny Goat holding the prized bottle. "And her?"
"That's just *Nana*! Old maid cos she was_ sooooooooo picky_ in her youth." The old hound puts his paws near his muzzle to shout. "Yer not the prettiest lass now, are ya?!"
You can hear an audible 'Shut up!' in reply, earning a chuckle on your end.
"Now it's just her and her grapes." O'Maley sighs, "or should I say, her _prunes_."
The joke sends O'Maley to a laughing fit until he chokes in his own spit and started to cough endlessly.
You *[Call for Help] or [Help Him Yourself]*


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, I thought to myself, it was worth a try to be sly and polite, but it seems like i'll have to bide my time to get a chance to talk to the vixen once more.
As for the bunny, i have to admit, she doesn't look all that bad. Seeing as how that red dress highly compliments her curves, it's a wonder she is treated more as a diversion than a friend, 
let alone an acquaintance.....But then again...maybe I'm overthinking? 
bah! what the hell, might as well see where this takes me as well!!
"_Well isn't this a treat? Beautiful and single? My my, how in the world are you single, if i may ask?_", you ask "Mercedes" with a nice smile. 
But then again, i notice the vixen shying away from me now that we have been introduced. maybe....
_"A nice tour and introduction of things from you? Well, i suppose we will have to liven the mood a bit in lieu of the excitement, shouldn't we? Can i get you anything to drink while we wait for turns to go round the table? And yes, I'm definitely game." _
Even though I accept the offer for the "tour",  I'll have to keep my eyes open, ears perked, and senses about me if I want to seeing if anything is going down, especially if it's in the worst kind of way.
_"As for you, my dear mrs. vixen, maybe some other time then?  I'd enjoy buying you a drink if you are willing. Consider it a pardon to my rudeness or intruding. I didn't realize you were with someone.  _


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> _..._


The vixen smiles at you politely before she was escorted away by "Mr. Pinestripes". She sits down in an empty lounger, while the hound kneels in front of her, assessing her wellbeing. 
"I'm fine, Zhivago...just tired" you overheard her say.
Mercedes hugs your arm and leads you to the pool table, whispering. "She's the Don's gal. I apologize on her behalf, she doesn't want trouble, ya see."
You hum, taking in the info. _That was a close call, you could've tangled with the Don._
You say* ["Are you saving me from trouble too?"] or ["I'm sure I could've explained to him, if ever."]*


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 2, 2018)

Well well, this is getting to be quite the show, now isn't it?, I thought. at least now I know a few things to keep in mind...if they are true, that is. i'd hate to be rused into being tricked. I'd best keep my distance from the vixen, for now, or at least until I can catch her alone, even for a moment. Even without her being treated so defensively, I could tell she was of quite importance, for one reason or another. Now come to find out, she could potentially be the Don him self's gal?? If so,* that was a close call, I could've tangled with the Don!!*
Zhivago.....hmmmmm....where and why have i heard that name before? i"ll have to see what unfolds next, but from here, until the red dot wears off my forehead from him, and now probably some of his men, and gets set on someone else, i'll have to tread a little lighter...
Regardless.......
I shift my mind a little to the pool table and Mercedes, as not to show my frustration on my face. If i did, I might start getting the kind of attention I DIDN'T want....like the rowdy ass-kicking, or worse, murderous kind. As I'm putting a slight grin back on my face, i put my paw on Mercedes' arm and walk casually back with her. 
"Oh really now? My, now's that's a bit of crazy news if i ever heard! I would have never thought that to be the case...but it would explain why he butted in so quickly. No apologies are necessary,  i understand things happen. By the way, what kind of trouble is she trying to avoid? And also riddle me this, if you would, _*are you saving me from trouble as well?*" _


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> _*are you saving me from trouble as well?*" _


Mercedes giggles at the way you said "trouble". "No, not really love." She says with a paw on her mouth. "Many men have tried their chances on Ms. Pepper, but none were harmed."
So there wasn't any trouble in the first place?
"Then why?" You ask.
She looks at you with her silver-blue eyes "Simply because, you're just my type!"


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 2, 2018)

Her voice is soothing and a bit calming on the nerves, but not completely convincing. it's almost like.....she's trying to divert my attention. For one reason or another, she does seem like she is trying to detract me from getting close to the vixen. is it because she really is trying to keep me away from danger? is she an actual part of the diversion to lure strangers away?
.......or is it really because she DOES want me for herself? good or bad? hmmmm...not sure yet!!! i suppose let's find out then!!!
_"Ms. Pepper? Is that the name of the vixen from the game then?_ _Either way, it is good to hear that no one has been harmed "taking chances" with her then"_, my slight grin turning into a wide smile while engaging in conversation with Mercedes. _"And I'm just your type? Keep saying things like that and staring at me with those beautiful silver-blue eyes,and you'll be just my type as well!  Well then, I can still buy you that drink, if you'd like. Hell, I'm thinking about getting something myself. All this excitement is making me quite thirsty!!" _
I grab one of her paws in my own and we make our way over to the bar to see what interesting things we can find!!
Along the way, i notice a few peculiar things that stick out to me. Nothing too dangerous...yet...but should probably be noted.
Multiple guests throughout the party seem to be on edge about something. not sure what, just...fidgety about something. A gleam here and there from a knife or gun perhaps, but it still feels...tense. Not threatening, just tense. So yea, a drink definitely sounds good right about now to smooth things over with the nerves. 
As we approach the bar, I also catch a glimpse of a black shewolf causing a little commotion, but nothing to get bent out of shape about. Gotta get your kicks somehow, right? 
There are also....children??? Really? At a distinguished party like this? .....well, i guess someone feels at ease bringing them along, so the party can't be all that bad.....right??? yeah, ok, wishful thinking.
_"Barkee...!"_ You say just as another 'pinstripe clad' wolfdog walks in front of, then past, me to a few spaces down on the bar. That look he gave, a cold icy stare saying 'stay the F%^& away from...something'....was that directed towards me? or.....no...not...Mercedes? ah well....
_"Barkeep! When you get a chance, I'd like to order some drinks for me and the lovely Ms. Mercedes here." _


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Louisa dusts you off from your shoulder down to your knees. "You sure?" She looks up, worried.
> "My dad told me the maid dropped me when I was little. That's why I'm a little ditzy..." She stands up and places her paws on your shoulders as you resume a slow dance. "...wouldn't wanna waste a clever guy~"
> 
> 
> ...


no thank you how were you able to do that *zyther would look at his remaining arm* no pain angelo youre an angel


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 2, 2018)

Louisa dusts you off from your shoulder down to your knees. "You sure?" She looks up, worried.
"My dad told me the maid dropped me when I was little. That's why I'm a little ditzy..." She stands up and places her paws on your shoulders as you resume a slow dance. "...wouldn't wanna waste a clever guy~"

"I'm sure. and It was my fault anyways. I should have payed attention to the position I was in" I said as we danced.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

((you two flirt monsters always reply together dont cha?))


zyther kaldrok said:


> no thank you how were you able to do that *zyther would look at his remaining arm* no pain angelo youre an angel


Angelo kisses the back of your hand. "Glad to hear it, but I need you to lay down for a massage." He looks up at you in the eyes, smiling. "You _hit your face on the sink_, after all."



JackJackal said:


> "I'm sure. and It was my fault anyways. I should have payed attention to the position I was in" I said as we danced.


"Okay~" Louisa hums as she rests her on your shoulder.



wildcard8779 said:


> ...


"What can I get you boy-o?" A greying old hound asks from the other side of the bar. Mercedes looks around, "Where's Angelo? You made him look for your dentures, didn't you O'Maley?!"
"Not talking to you _fasthands_." The old hound replies.
Wow, a little rude there.
You *[complain about the old man's attitude] or [brush it off, and order a drink]*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 2, 2018)

ah ok angelo *zyther lays down on his bed* im all yours


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Okay~" Louisa hums as she rests her on your shoulder.


I smile and decide to invite her to my home...for obvious reasons. "Hey. maybe we can get to know each other better?" I asked with a smirk.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

Art of our NPCs
((See if you can name the ones you interacted with))


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Art of our NPCs
> ((See if you can name the ones you interacted with))


NIce!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 2, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 
Angelo gave you a full body massage that lulled you to sleep. The shoulder and back massage was specially good - you felt all the stress from today fade away.
The poor lobster was ignored, and Angelo was gonna ask you if you wanted to eat it but you were already sound asleep.
Sitting at the foot of the bed, Angelo looked at his wrist watch and pondered if he should leave the room or not.
"It's almost time..."
He looks at your sleeping self, admiring how peaceful you are. Then his phone rings and he immediately answers it to avoid waking you.
"You're not at your post" The person from the other line says.
"Sorry boss, I'm guarding a VIP - a friend of yours."
There was a pause.
"Don't leave him, then."
"Yes, sir."
Angelo crawls to you and reclines next to you.

@JackJackal
The closeness made your breath tickle Louisa's neck. She giggles at your suggestion but declines.
"I can't _right now_," she says as she faces you.
"I'm on a secret mission." She winks with the same wide grin you fell for. "Don't tell anyone~"
You cock an eyebrow, "of course not."
She goes back to hugging you and swaying to the music. "Let's wait a bit more..."


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 3, 2018)

At first, it takes me by a bit of a surprise, the way Mercedes and "O'Maley" exchanged familiar words and tempers so swiftly, as if they'd known each other for a decent while. But then, thinking about things a little further in...in a way, it would definitely fill the bill around here: beautiful females...and a few interesting males....and party on the outside, and the alphas "taking care of business" on the inside. At least, that's what it reminded me of anyways. I couldn't really be sure...yet...but hey, i gotta be ready for anything, right? Hell, why in the world do i keep wanting to have things happen?? ....Meh...maybe just the atmosphere of the room...
_"Whoa, whoa, whoa. Slow down there, Mercedes. I mean, he might look a bit aged, but give the hound some respect. He is a bit older than you, but I was taught to respect my elders...even IF sometimes they got the better of me, good, bad, or ugly."_
True, a bit rash on my part towards Mercedes, but hey, the elderly do seem to know quite a bit more than us "young-ins"
But, we will see where this little comment gets me. Hopefully, it doesn't bother Mercedes too much. I'm not necessarily done with her, but i don't want to piss on her carrot patch just yet and not get a chance to see where things can go.
-Deep breath, and exhale- So for now, I'll just *brush it off and order a drink.*
_"As for the drink, O'Maley?, I wouldn't mind a glass of Vodka with a shot of Tequila. Nothing like a smooth drink with a twisted kick to keep the night going right. As for the Fast Hands comment, do you mean Mercedes here?" _
You glance towards Mercedes, who....well, she does look a bit upset and I'd hate to ruin her night this early...so....
_"Speaking of, what can i get you to drink? We could both use one, seeing as how the party just keeps getting more and more interesting."_ 
I finish my sentence with a goofy smile ear to ear, one...to get her mind off the hound, and two...just to lighten up her mood. She seems kind of torn between things, and I'd like to figure out what they are.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

@wildcard8779 
"Bloody Mary." O'Maley and Mercedes say in unision.
"See? Ye never change lass," O'Maley remarks before turning away. "Coming right up!"
Mercedes bit her lip and glanced back at the pool table. Your suspicions are somewhat grounded, she is on edge. "Something wrong?" You ask, "Did I offend you?"
She shakes her head and smiles, "Not at all, sugar. I just don't like Ms. Pepper left alone, maybe I'm a bit attached?"
You motion to Mr. Pinestripes, "Even if that big guy's over there?"
Mercedes just hums longingly. You both sit down on the barstools to wait for your drinks.
"Sorry sugar, I'm supposed to be jumpy and fun!" She tries to smile again, "Maybe you'd wanna dance?"


----------



## lacelamb11 (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "The new bar? Yes he's been there and commended the hospitality." She praises, almost forgetting your question. "The place didn't have a permit yet but he doesn't seem to mind. He's....more of a _whimsical_ man than spontaneous."
> 
> She reaches for a snagging hem on your skirt and helps you straighten it out.
> 
> "Everything he does is planned, my lamb."


"So mysterious! But I understand." She looked down at her empty glass, passively watching the glint of the crystal while thinking about Don Volpe. There was a brief silence between the both of them.
"Come to think of it, that's what one of his wolfhounds told me when he visited. Said something about needing a permit. In a way, I've _met him, _but I also hadn't._" _
Her paw lingered on her skirt along with the vixen's_._


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 3, 2018)

Well, so far so good. I keep telling myself I have to think at least a little before every answer, seeing as how most of the time, things just roll of my tongue, whether offensive or not. But...i suppose as long as things don't get too far down the drain, i can throw a few spastic remarks in here and there, just to rustle things up. Speaking of...where did she go? bah, I'll find here in a minute.
So Mercedes and the hound are on the same page huh? that's one connection that could help me out down the road, depending on how the night goes and ends, with the rabbit. 
As for O'Maley, a hefty tip never hurt here and there. Especially when it could open up some info channels down the road. I think a little before pulling out the spare cash I have in my pocket or wallet....yeah, dont want to chance anyone seeing money on me, let alone leaving it out in the open with so many....."suits" around. So....I'll just hang out at the bar a little more, just to see what else i can catch from these two, and a chance to glance around the party again, before making any more...."moves"
_" I do gotta say sweetheart, if you ARE attached to Ms. Pepper, that would make things a bit more interesting! Granted, i could understand why though. She's not too bad on the eyes, and seems sweet...in her own way. As for you, it still baffles me that you are single! The way you look, smell and tease, I'm surprised you haven't melted minds and hearts with that. But what gets me with you are those eyes. Deep, beautiful and lovely eyes. I could stare into them for hours."_
Now...I know this is me being quite flirty with a rabbit, but hey, why not? It wouldn't hurt to try and get her mind off the brink and into a sense of security, nor would it be harmful for a little stress relief...let alone with her being so watchful over the vixen, she's bound to have some juicy information floating around between those ears. 
Anyways...as I finish my sentence, i reach down and lightly grab one of the rabbits paws in mine, making sure I'm sincere about the motion. I raise her paw and slightly nuzzle it with my nose. I'd lick or kiss it, but i quickly thought against that. Not too quick to the antics, but a show of...willingness?? maybe, maybe not, who knows!!! Plus, if i did happen to catch the eye of the vixen earlier, maybe she had caught a glimpse of that as well. Just a show of gentle with the antics and aggression, right? 
After the nuzzling, i lean in close to her ear, just enough to speak quietly, but not look too suspicious,
_"As for the way you are SUPPOSED to ACT, that's all up to you. I'm not saying you have to tell me the truth, but if you have to put on a face, please, make it a bit more believable."_
I'm starting to get an idea of what's going on, but can't piece much together, so I'll need to be open but straight forward with her.
_"I would love to dance with you, but shall we get our drinks first? It might help to loosen us up a bit."  _My serious demeanor changing into that of a fun loving, happy go lucky one. _"I'd love to see how limber and fun you can be." _


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 3, 2018)

zyther starts to roll in bed mumbling *stewart no stewart get the fuck off him fuck* he starts to cuddle angelo while lightly whimpering


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Art of our NPCs
> ((See if you can name the ones you interacted with))


it is amazing HOLY SHIT


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The closeness made your breath tickle Louisa's neck. She giggles at your suggestion but declines.
> "I can't _right now_," she says as she faces you.
> "I'm on a secret mission." She winks with the same wide grin you fell for. "Don't tell anyone~"
> You cock an eyebrow, "of course not."
> She goes back to hugging you and swaying to the music. "Let's wait a bit more..."



Rats! so close! "alright then." I said as I continued to dance a little disappointed that she said no.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> it is amazing HOLY SHIT




 
((in the arms of a hunk you are! hahaha))
Angelo lets you shift near him, offering his left arm as a pillow. "Shh, amore mio." He soothes your back until you stopped whimpering. "Better if you sleep through this." Then, with his free arm, he plugs in an earpiece in his right ear.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 3, 2018)

(I have a computer again, huzzah. Posting shall damn bloody resume :V)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

@wildcard8779


 
"Quite the smooth talker, aren't you Mr. Demos?" She laughs nervously. "I'm a pretty bad actor as you've seen but I ain't lying. I've had lovers before but they never really work out. Sure they got lost into these eyes but that's about it. Give it a month and the romance stops! It is sad really."
Mercedes sulked and hunched on the counter, exposing her back and bum for you to see. "Ms. Pepper says it's because I give in too early. And knowing that she's the Don's gal~"
She shifted her position, reclining against the counter in a way that all her curves are displayed. _Like one of those French Girls_ in that movie. You are somewhat amazed how she pulled off such a pose on a barstool no less. "I intend to learn from the best."


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 3, 2018)

HOT DAMN!!! I was already distracted from her eyes being so mesmerizing, but now, being able to see the entirety of her shape, it's reallllllllly pushing it for me to stay focused on finding things out.....
wait....hmmmmm....could it really be possible that she is just throwing out a bone for bait, only for it to be tied to a string that can be yanked back and kept from me? I mean, this is kinda to good to be, right? 
Not really sure yet. Let's see how far she's REALLY willing to go, then I'll have my answer.
_"Now Ms. Mercedes, I would hardly consider it smooth talking. I would more or less define it simply as telling the truth of the matter. I tell you how beautiful and attractive you are, and that's what it means. As for having previous lovers, i don't have any interest in them, but i would like to express my interest in you. Although, I am quite curious why the romance stops, if it's not too deep of a hole for me to dig , in your opinions that is?"
_I'm doing the best i can to keep eye contact with Mercedes, but again,she is NOT playing nice with that body of hers. Twisting and turning so that she can reveal as much as possible with showing off anything. 
But....i did catch a few things gazing around and.....glancing.....at more than just her eyes......
Yea, ok, I have to admit, i DEFINITELY caught a good view of a few things i wouldn't mind exploring......
ANYWAYS...
She really is the Dons' gal then huh? Well, maybe when the hound comes back with our drinks i can ask him a thing....wait a sec....I look around to see the hound at the other end of the bar making drinks for customers, not really sure if those are ours or not. It's not that i don't trust the bartender....It's others that can be the shady ones. Like i said, a hefty tip now and again could even save me from being had with drinks under the table, or from "friendly fellows/gals" along the bar....
.....Kinda like the Pinstripe Twins, or that rowdy shewolf....wherever she decided to go off to....yeah, THAT'S all I'd need....start my night off like a wet dream, getting the attention of a vixen, then spending time with a drop-dead gorgeous rabbit.....only to end up being drugged up by a she-wolf, dragged off into some back-alley hotel room, and raped with a strap-on the size of a champagne bottle!!
All because nobody wanted to be found out.....BLEH!!! BAD IMAGINATION, BAD!!! woosah, happy thoughts...anywho...
_"Well, if it's any consolation, I wouldn't mind getting to know you a bit more myself. I mean, if you intend to learn from the best, you must already be near the top of your game, am i right? I'd HIGHLY enjoy seeing how that side of you is."_
As I'm ending my flirtatious bout this round, i give her a smooth wink and smile. 
It's not that I'm lying to her or playing her, even though it probably does REALLY seem like it, but i DO want to find out what the tensity in the room and atmosphere is from, and what everyone is trying to detract attention from.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Rats! so close! "alright then." I said as I continued to dance a little disappointed that she said no.




 
"Thanks, Jack." Louisa gives you that shy smile you saw when you played spin the bottle. "We can't just leave without seeing the Don first."
The Don? Oh right, this is his party. You almost forgot.
"The Volpes protected my parents and I for the longest time, I can't be rude."
And here you thought you found someone separate from the mafia. Guess that's what you get from entering this party.
Alarmed, you suddenly burst out of concern. "They're not threatening you, are they?" 
Louisa's eyes soften at your gesture. "Oh signore, I'm just here to show my gratitude."
She plants a small peck on your cheek. "Once the Don arrives, I'll say my thanks and leave."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 29790
> "Thanks, Jack." Louisa gives you that shy smile you saw when you played spin the bottle. "We can't just leave without seeing the Don first."
> The Don? Oh right, this is his party. You almost forgot.
> "The Volpes protected my parents and I for the longest time, I can't be rude."
> ...



I relax and sigh. "ok I guess I should wait with you as well. been wanting to meet the Don for a while."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 29787
> ((in the arms of a hunk you are! hahaha))
> Angelo lets you shift near him, offering his left arm as a pillow. "Shh, amore mio." He soothes your back until you stopped whimpering. "Better if you sleep through this." Then, with his free arm, he plugs in an earpiece in his right ear.


(*blushes* holy shit hes hot) zyther would wrestle a bit then fall back to sleep


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> (I have a computer again, huzzah. Posting shall damn bloody resume :V)


((the cubs await your return! muhahahaha theyre gonna apologize..ahem..i swear.))



lacelamb11 said:


> "So mysterious! But I understand." She looked down at her empty glass, passively watching the glint of the crystal while thinking about Don Volpe. There was a brief silence between the both of them.
> "Come to think of it, that's what one of his wolfhounds told me when he visited. Said something about needing a permit. In a way, I've _met him, _but I also hadn't._" _
> Her paw lingered on her skirt along with the vixen's_._


"Perhaps you'll meet him tonight!" The vixen smiles mischievously. "If you promise to get a permit."
You chuckled at the whole permit thing. Why would an underworld power want such legitimacy? Does it even matter to them when the things they do are mostly illegal?
Eyeing your leg, the vixen notices the knife. "By the way, darling" she asks casually as she got up. "Are you right handed or left handed?"



JackJackal said:


> I relax and sigh. "ok I guess I should wait with you as well. been wanting to meet the Don for a while."


Louisa smiles "Thanks for understanding."



zyther kaldrok said:


> (*blushes* holy shit hes hot) zyther would wrestle a bit then fall back to sleep


Angelo cringes at the loud feedback in his ear. He suddenly jolted when the shouting started in the main hall, waking you.
"Whu--?" With sleepy eyes you see Angelo rubbing his ear. "You okay? Did I bite your ear?" You joked.
"No, no, everything's alright." Angelo gently pushes you down. "Say, I never got your name..."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

*---------For Everyone's Information---------*​The lights dim and colored spotlights cascaded into the dance floor.
A Wolfdog in a pinestripe suit took the microphone and made an announcement. "Alright folks, it's _sundown _and you all know what that means."
You can hear children and old folks whining "I don't wanna leave!"
"Don't be a prude, *Claudia*!" One of the grannies shouted.
Claudia's ears perked, looking for the one who complained. She spots the Old Badger who won the limbo contest. "Law is law, Agatha." Claudia calmly replies. "We just want the citizens under the Volpe family's care to be..._cared for_."
*Agatha* huffed. "I feel pretty safe here with all of you hoodlums!"
"But I have yet to confess my crimes!" cried a *grizzly bear cub.* "Yeah we gots to go apolo--apolo--" Another chimed, "Apologize, you twit."
Claudia sighs, "People, please. Can't we just follow_ this one law_?"
"I rather hear it from Malik!" Agatha yelled, waving her walking stick around. "Where is that boy?! Can't believe we gotta bow down to an invisible Don!"
Claudia pouts, not liking her boss to be called a 'boy'. It made her feel somewhat smaller, despite her towering height, to be serving a mere 'boy.'
"Alright, three more songs, and we shall escort you to your homes. It's been dangerous lately."
"Atta girl!" Agatha cheers, "You heard that ladies? We got three more songs to find us some handsome sonnies!" The other grannies cheered, their husbands shaking their heads.

*-------------------------------------------------------*​


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Louisa smiles "Thanks for understanding."


I look around to see if anyone stands out and looks like they could be the Don


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> *raped with a strap-on the size of a champagne bottle*!!


((hahaha omg! This will be written on your tombstone, right next to @Mikazuki Marazhu 's "*My dick is on fire!*" and @PolarizedBear 's "*Handled his liquor like a virgin*"))


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 3, 2018)

.......well thats a lovely thought....
hopefully i can avoid that....
but then again...i guess it depends who im raped by, i suppose


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 3, 2018)

"oh sorry bout that the names zyther" zyther  smiled and wrapped his arm around angelos body


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

@wildcard8779
Mercedes cocks an eyebrow. "What are you talking about? What side?" She smirks, crossing her legs and shifting her position to hide them under the counter.
O'Maley returns with your drinks. "Ye talkin about my favorite girl?"
Mercedes rolls her eyes. "Yes, _everyone_ loves Ms. Pepper."
Having caught the sarcastic gesture, the old man starts to lecture. "Now listen Mercedes, if you wanna get this fine young man, you gotta stop blabberin about yer exes and focus on whats before ye!"
"Yes, yes, now shoo you old codger!" Mercedes motions her hands in a comedic fashion, shooing the old dog. "What do you think I was doing?"
"Why! Talkin about yer exes!"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "oh sorry bout that the names zyther" zyther  smiled and wrapped his arm around angelos body


"Alright, Zyther...can you promise me something?"
You hum into Angelo's chest and nod.
"Whatever happens, you do not leave my side. And if I tell you to hide, you hide."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 3, 2018)

zyther lookup to angelo "fuck whats happening?" he rolled over to his arm and put it on. is something happening with the dons enemies or something?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther lookup to angelo "fuck whats happening?" he rolled over to his arm and put it on. is something happening with the dons enemies or something?


"Nothing's happening _yet_, but I'm given strict instructions to keep you safe."
You look at the door. "Don't bother, Lynda locked it from the outside."
You're not sure if you should be scared or flattered. You remember the Don telling you that he locked your enemies in a basement and drowned them. _Well, this isn't a basement. And I'm with a really hot jaguar._
Looking at Angelo you're determined to say *["You can't stop me."] ["I can still help"] ["This is nuts, let me out!"]*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 3, 2018)

{i can still help}
if u need me to help babe i can im not completely useless" zyther pops a blade out of his cyber arms knuckle


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 3, 2018)

With that attitude and way she shifts and maneuvers ever so gracefully, i just keep getting more and more excited thinking about how the rest of the evening, let alone the night, will go! 
.....well, that's IF i can play my cards right. Damnit Demos, don't screw this one up!!! 
_"What side you ask? Why, your romantic side silly!"_ I say this with a bit of humor and a huge smile on my face, and chuckle out load myself, to even the mood. _"But seriously, i would enjoy getting to know you more, romantically or otherwise, just you, Ms. Mercedes."_ 
...You know, i could try and make it A LITTLE less obvious than that, but hey, she does seem kinda down about losing guys she always goes after, so hey, why not right? I mean, i know I'm going to regret asking myself this, but....-gulp- how bad could she be, right? 
As the hound is setting down our drinks, i notice....damnit, i hate being a bit perceptive and over analyzing everything!!! But, it has saved me in the past.Hopefully, my luck holds up...
I notice him a little shaky. Age? possibly. But...something is a little off...
_By the way, Mr. O'Maley was it? I'd like to thank you for the drinks and encouragement, if you will."_ 
As i finish my sentence, i extend a paw towards him for a handshake. I'm just hoping the "tip" I'm giving him concealed in my paw will give him the hint I can be on his side, and be trusted. $300 is a decent tip, right? i mean, i know he works around high stature individuals, but that's not bad from a party guest....right??? well, i'll just have to hope it is.
_"Now now Mercedes, I don;t know what you are talking about. You say EVERYONE loves Ms. Pepper, but you don't see me in line for a try, now do you?"_
.....Well.....that slipped out. i wonder how THAT's going to blow over.....like a tumbleweed..i hope. Better than a steamroller, that's for sure. 
Anyways, i'll see how the old hound reacts with the money first before i start with the drink. I'd hate to be caught off guard too quickly. Besides....one, or both...i couldnt keep track of both of them simultaneously...of the pinstripe twins have been glancing this way ever now and again. Just who are they watching? Are they waiting for something? And now that i think about it and caught it, just exactly how many of the "guests" have earpieces? 
I'm reallllllllllllly hoping Mercedes isn't part of this charade...or the hound for that matter...because if so....
.....I JUST WASTED THE MONEY I COULD HAVE USED FOR LATE NIGHT SNACKS AND ACTIVITIES!!!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 3, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> {i can still help}
> if u need me to help babe i can im not completely useless" zyther pops a blade out of his cyber arms knuckle


((which arm is artificial? and you mentioned a missing eye too. need to note when I draw zyther...))
"Alright, hun..." Angelo pats the portion of the bed beside him. "I'll let you help but for now we stay out of trouble."
You pout, unconvinced. "You don't believe I can help."
Angelo scratches the back of his neck and sighs, "Okay, but only as a last resort."



wildcard8779 said:


> ...


Mercedes smiles while taking a sip. She sets her drink down and looks at you. "Really now? I sure hope you won't abandon me midway." She brushes her ear away and you can't see an earpiece. _Phew._
Meanwhile, O'Maley returns with 3 small wooden boxes. Each labeled: _Scuola, Chiesa, &  Strada. _"Now which do ye wanna help, lad?"
Mercedes gasps, knowing what they meant. "Why, Signore Demos! I didn't expect you to be such a good guy." Her eyes sparkled, obviously having a soft spot for charitable gentlemen. You look at the boxes again, confused. 
"I...it's for you, _friend_." You tell O'Maley.
"Oh, no, no, no..._friend_." The old hound waves his hand gently. "This is the new Don's policy. All ye tips go to these three. One's for building a new schoolhouse, the other for renovating the plaza church and this one here is for fixing up roads."

You pick *[Scuola], [Chiesa], or [Strada]*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 3, 2018)

(left one is cybernetic and right eye is missing) alright babe" zyther would climb back into bed next to angelo "whats happening theres not gonna be an attack right?


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 4, 2018)

Ah well good, at least I've calmed her down a bit and have given her an option for...later. Whether it be in the future, or for starters, the night. 
That smile is rather comforting either way. It's a nice reprieve from the anxiety and stress of  thinking about everyday life, let alone this party. Granted, i do have work to do, figuring everything out, at least for my own satisfaction. It would drive me insane if i left and didn't get a grasp on at least the BASICS of the...family gathering?? 
_"No no sweetheart, I would never dream of doing such a thing. I've had my fair share of bad experience, but you don't seem to fit the bill in any way."_ Finishing my sentence, i look back at her with a smile to ease whatever stress she may have left. Its good to know there is a possibility of having company later, as well as in the future. 
ANYWAYS......
On another thought, It's extremely relieving to see she's not a part of the charades going on around her. As far as i can tell now, she is more of the distraction for this party than a "part" of it. But, I will still keep my guard up around her a bit, until we leave the party and see how she changes, if any. 
I reach for the drink and wrap my paw around it. Its quite chilled with the ice cubes in it. Looks like the drinks are clean as well too, which is a relief. Kinda means I'm still under the radar with all the suits and the gang hanging around. Which begs the question....Who, or what, is the real focus of attention tonight? Now, i could say right off the top of my head, it's the vixen and her entourage. Buuuuut, that could be jumping the gun. I'll have to do a bit more investigating and questioning to figure that one out. But for now...
_"As for you, Mr. O'Maley, it's nice to know i have a friendly barkeep whom i can count on for some outstanding service. *And to answer your question about which box or project, i think i'll stick with the schoolhouse.* It would be quite a relief to be able to help kids these days learn a thing or two from the older generations. Maybe a little respect, for starters, if you know what i mean."_
I smile and glance and O'Maley, seeing if he caught my humor...or making any gestures about anything...or anyone. He doesn't seem to be, but one of the pinstripes are gone, and it seems the other is finishing their drink and leaving, with no ill intent to anyone at the bar. -phew- 
Before we leave the party though, I'd like to get some way to stay in touch with the hound....just in case I forget something at the bar....
_"And yes, I CAN be quite thoughtful, generous, and just all around decent. I just need a chance to be able to show those qualities. And if you'd like, i could give you a taste of those qualities as well."_
As i finish letting her know I'm open for things to possibly come, I look into those eyes again and smile and relax a bit more..


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't accept the rules of this thread because I'am a woman and a unique individual and sexual being so deal with it forum prudes and lady on lady shamers.                                                    Even other woman look down on other woman because they have the boldness to pull off wearing red lipstick and a pretty short and tight red dress
                                                                       .But then those same prudish women get cheated on them or left behind by their bored men which goe's to show you life is a funny thing lolz not that I want anybody else's man I'am just telling the truth.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

This forum thread is so boring and I'am not interested I was just slightly curious.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I was invited here I so came to check things out but I saw that there is nothing here for me.                                                 Bye ZenMatilda The Nun waste away in this thread for all I care chastity/purity dictator.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

@SuperNaturalHorse
((I'm not sure if your posts are serious or not. If they are, security will escort your characters out of the restaurant as there are children still inside. They'll go home later on.))

@wildcard8779
"Hmph, nerd..." Mercedes rolls her eyes at your choice. "It's the roads that need help."
"Now, now, the lad made his choice." The old dog promptly put your donation in the box and left to accompany a patron he seemed to be friendly with. Mercedes just followed him with her eyes and then went back to sipping her drink, not giving you even a sideways glance. Odd? You thought she'd have a soft spot for children, having been so excited at the thought of charity earlier. You dared to ask what's up with the roads that made her so upset.
"What about the roads?"
There was a moment of silence. Maybe it wasn't the best idea to pry. _Okay, apologize and talk about something else._
"They're just bad" she mutters. "Remnants of previous wars. The bumps and potholes are annoying, damn _Procione _."
*You [ joke: "Guess you're not into bumpy rides."], [sympathize: "I'm not from here but...I'm sorry."] or [inquire: "Procione?"]*

@zyther kaldrok
Angelo looks at the ceiling thoughtfully. "Maybe...There's always trouble with these kind of events...with these kind of people."
You looked at your arm, "There are worse things."
Seeing your gloomy face, Angelo plants a kiss on your forehead. "The Don invited you, yes?"
You nod, "Just a few days ago, yeah."
Suddenly a loud noise was heard from the room next door - as if something broke off the wall. A man's scream followed and more noise followed after.
Angelo gets up quickly to investigate the room next door. "Stay here."
He was already out the door before you could protest. *You [Stay in the room] or [Follow Angelo into the next room]

@*PolarizedBear  & @Le Chat Nécro
Before one of you can answer the door for the Innkeeper's soup, another set of 3 solid knocks inquired on your room door.
"Boy, we sure have a lot of visitors." Edelweiss can't help the remark. The Polar Bear shrugged "Let me," and tried to get the door but found himself falling to sit on the armchair he was sitting in.
You looked at each other and sort of mutually thought that since none of you were doing anything remotely suspicious you decide to just let the person in.
"It's open," you both say.
Angelo, the bartender that poured Edelweiss' drink earlier was at the door - looking more worried than your own parents would be. "Everything, alright in here? I heard a loud crash."
"OH!" The Polar Bear gasped. "Haa---that was me. I broke the towel rack and uh...guess I didn't know my own strength."
"Yeah, it was an accident," Edelweiss chimed. "This gentleman here is just insanely tipsy---I believe his drink was _tampered _with."
The cat didn't really know what she was hinting at exactly, but if there's anyone who needs to be concerned about the integrity of his drinks, it's the bartender.
The Polar Bear absentmindedly tapped Edelweiss' arm "Hey, that's uncalled for." He said. Edelweiss, on the other hand was unfazed, searching for a reaction from their too good and too sweet barkeep.
"But miss, I never served this man a drink." Angelo stated with a genuine confused look. "Where did you get your drink, signore?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 5, 2018)

(stay in the room) 
zyther linked his arm to angelos earpiece "whats happening" he said quietly. angelo confused asked "how are you nevermind"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (stay in the room)
> zyther linked his arm to angelos earpiece "whats happening" he said quietly. angelo confused asked "how are you nevermind"


Surprised at your ability to tamper with his device, Angelo smiles to himself and lets you listen in the conversation. "It's tame for now."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Surprised at your ability to tamper with his device, Angelo smiles to himself and lets you listen in the conversation. "It's tame for now."


"alright im gonna keep listening if thats alright"


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 6, 2018)

I was kind of shocked from the way she responded. Not offended from such a jab with words, but more...relieved i guess you would say. The atmosphere of the party, and most likely being in some way tense, worried, or aggravated with or about the hosts of the party...Its kind of nice to see more of her, and not the act. It's also enjoyable to hear things that she was thinking about, not what she has to around the other party members. 
So, the roads, huh? Damn, and i thought about that one too. Should of went with your gut, ya dumb dumb. Maybe then, you wouldn't have to pick your dumb ass up off the floor. But then again, thats only what, one strike? i think im still doing pretty well, so lets see if i can keep these shenanigans up for a while.
As for O'Maley and trying to get on his better side, looks like i missed that shot for now as well. Not looking pretty, Demos, not at all. But hell, We've still got the night to play with, so again, lets see where it goes. 
Before i looked back more directly with Mercedes, i did a quick scan of the place again. Kinda seems like im slipping on details and gut instinct a little, so i had better resharpen my thoughts with a comb of the area. Before my scan though, i sip a little on my drink. Its a little warm, but i does perk me up a little, kick my senses in the rump. 
Well, for starters, the pinstripe twins aren't anywhere close to the bar. One off and about keeping a most watchful eye on the vixen while, most likely just guessing here, trying to act inconspicuous at best. Well, could of fooled me!!! Especially when i was pretty much welcomed....and escorted out.....close call...from the pool table by him. -sighs- Well again, lets hope if we do cross paths again, its on a....lighter note. As for the other, he seems to be.....helping people out??? Well ill be damned, its not really everyday you see a....wait....is that a FEMALE in the other pinstripe suit?!?!?! Are you kidding me??? One point from attention to detail....damn.
The little hellions(children, cubs, whatever they are) are still being themselves it seems and "entertaining" guests who they think will be entertaining to them. 
Patrons at the bar being flirtatious with the party staff and other guests, nothing out of the ordinary there. I'm curious how much better some of them are doing then me though....hmmmm
And then, the elderly. its just interesting how much of a tangled web all of us weave, not just within the party, but with each other...ah so interesting to think about indeed.
ANYWAYS...back to the main event!!! Mercedes...
Yes, she did seem a bit urked from my decision, but at least she stayed put and kept responding to me. That's a plus all in itself, if i had to say so. Still means I've got a chance to redeem myself, and hopefully, sooner than later. I mean, I'd love to at least take her out to dinner or something...NO, NOT HAVE HER FOR DINNER EITHER!!! That would be so uncivilized and barbaric. Be nice to a rabbit, get her all excited.....then eat her. Yea, no.
_"I do apologize for upsetting you. Trust me, by no means did I try to. I can always provide more later, especially to causes that drastically need repairing more than others."_
*SYMPATHIZE* "*I'm also not from around here, so I'm not necessarily too up to speed on a lot of things, like the history or condition of things, and i humbly apologize for that.*_ If it's anywhere close to a consolation, i wouldn't mind learning about things, especially if i plan to stick around for a while.If you would be willing to teach and show me around that is." _
Now, i know this a horribly long shot in the dark, but maybe i could try and convince her i'd like to be around here for a while, hopefully indicating it might mean with her. I keep my smile going the entire time, not a huge ear to ear grin acting silly, but a soft sincere smile, showing my intent of toning down the comedy and moving more towards seriousness. I know its not the greatest idea to pry too deep too fast, but a little at a time should ease her back down a little. besides, if this is the real rabbit i'd have to entertain, it would be a challenge, but it would be well worth it.
*"And by the way, just out of curiousity, what did you mean by "Procione?"*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 6, 2018)

((Wait, there are two Angelo's now? Or are we just behind time-wise?))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((Wait, there are two Angelo's now? Or are we just behind time-wise?))


((Angelo goes into your room after Zyther's scene so yeah your scenes are a few minutes apart...sorry for the confusion))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "alright im gonna keep listening if thats alright"


"Well aren't you a crafty guy." You heard from the receiver. It wasn't Angelo. "Take a wild guess, amico."



wildcard8779 said:


> _"I do apologize for upsetting you. Trust me, by no means did I try to. I can always provide more later, especially to causes that drastically need repairing more than others."_
> *SYMPATHIZE* "*I'm also not from around here, so I'm not necessarily too up to speed on a lot of things, like the history or condition of things, and i humbly apologize for that.*_ If it's anywhere close to a consolation, i wouldn't mind learning about things, especially if i plan to stick around for a while.If you would be willing to teach and show me around that is." _
> 
> *"And by the way, just out of curiousity, what did you mean by "Procione?"*


"Shhh, darling." Mercedes puts a finger to your lips. "Not so loud."
You furrowed your eyebrows at her - _but she said it out loud. _
"But she said it out loud!" She jokes, making a hand puppet with her free hand. "I can say it out loud. Anyone who lives here can say it out loud. But you, my handsome guest," She removes her finger from your lips and boops your nose. "...cannot."
She then proceeded to drink all that's left in her glass in one bottoms up. Then, she props her torso up the counter and_ into the bar_ to reach for a bottle on the shelves. Before you could question what she was up to, she tells you "I got it...sit down." Honestly, you'd help her but there's a nice view stopping you. After a brief hello, Mercedes round rump was out of sight again. Instead, she pops open a bottle of wine and pours you a glass.
"This is only a few years old, so it's not as strong."
You glance at the bottle - just to make sure it isn't a bottle of bleach or something ridiculously unfortunate. _Sangue di Nemici - _never heard of it before. Nevertheless, Mercedes is looking expectantly. 
Taking the glass, you observe the wine and it's striking golden color. It wasn't yellow, or creamy like champagne. You could've sworn it's liquid gold. You swirled your glass, taking a whiff - Mercedes just shakes her head, as she tried to stop herself from smiling. "Get on with it, nerd."
Finally you take a sip and knew you're going to have to pay for that glass - there is absolutely no way that _this_ was free. The smooth fruity flavors danced in your mouth, peaches and apricots drizzled in honey. Then, a nutty flavor lingering after you swallow. You looked at Mercedes, wide eyed with paw on your mouth as if to keep the flavor inside. She grins, happy with your reaction. "The Procione will do anything to get our wine - even bomb our streets."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Well aren't you a crafty guy." You heard from the receiver. It wasn't Angelo. "Take a wild guess, amico."
> 
> 
> "Shhh, darling." Mercedes puts a finger to your lips. "Not so loud."
> ...


"malik" zyther was concerned "wheres angelo"?


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 6, 2018)

*[Help Him Yourself]*
"Hey, are you okay? Let me help." Chinko said, stepping closer to help the old hound out. He did the simplest thing he could, which was... slapping him on the back. Well, not slap, _per se_, more like a pat that's just a liiiiitle too hard to be called a pat.
((Sorry I haven't been here a while >_> Life was... life, but after 3 days, I'm finally back to save somebody from choking! And about time, in my opinion!))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "malik" zyther was concerned "wheres angelo"?


"Angelo's still in the next room, I just tapped in to say hi~" You can hear Zhivago's broken English in the background. _So Zhivago's with him, huh?_ With all that's happened to you today, you haven't managed to see the Wolfdog or his sister Claudia that night. But one thing's for sure, the Don is with his guards. "I didn't expect to have my devices tampered with but thanks to you, I'll be more careful next time."
"You're welcome? But wait--_where are you_? I haven't seen you all night, and it's your party."
"Just wait, you will. Oh and, we're going out as soon as we meet so you best get ready. I found a very cooperative general."
"We're doing this now?"
"Why not? Ciao, amico." The line cuts.



HammerMasher77 said:


> *[Help Him Yourself]*
> "Hey, are you okay? Let me help." Chinko said, stepping closer to help the old hound out. He did the simplest thing he could, which was... slapping him on the back. Well, not slap, _per se_, more like a pat that's just a liiiiitle too hard to be called a pat.
> ((Sorry I haven't been here a while >_> Life was... life, but after 3 days, I'm finally back to save somebody from choking! And about time, in my opinion!))


((It's alright~ glad to have you back ^^ As Le Chat said, Life comes for us all lmao))
Due to your 'strength' O'Maley coughs out his dentures. You barked a laugh but did your best to hold the rest of it back. "I'm sorry!"
"Is olray la- ken oo ge me teef?"
Gross. But okay.
You reach for it and found a tooth _glowing_? *You [Ask about the tooth] or [Keep it in mind]
*
@SuperNaturalHorse You were given a scene to play with but instead of playing the cards you were dealt (finding another way in the venue, bribe a guard, go to the backdoor, or whatever) you play the victim. Seeing as this is what you do, I decided to block you. I cannot stop you from posting what you want, but I won't have myself see it. Good day


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Angelo's still in the next room, I just tapped in to say hi~" You can hear Zhivago's broken English in the background. _So Zhivago's with him, huh?_ With all that's happened to you today, you haven't managed to see the Wolfdog or his sister Claudia that night. But one thing's for sure, the Don is with his guards. "I didn't expect to have my devices tampered with but thanks to you, I'll be more careful next time."
> "You're welcome? But wait--_where are you_? I haven't seen you all night, and it's your party."
> "Just wait, you will. Oh and, we're going out as soon as we meet so you best get ready. I found a very cooperative general."
> "We're doing this now?"
> ...


the line goes back to angelo. "hey you ok?' there is a loud scream from outside of the building "the fuck is happening?"


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 7, 2018)

*[Ask about the tooth]*
_Who wouldn't want to know why it was glowing? _While handing the dentures back, Chinko asked, "So, why was one of those teeth glowing? If it's personal or something like that, you don't have to tell me. I won't mind." He figured the old hound would try and change the subject, or something to that extent to draw attention away from the glowing tooth.
((Just so you might feel better, if for some reason you felt bad about it, I felt you did the right thing with SuperNaturalHorse. Thouh I get the feeling you won't want to discuss it anymore, so I'll just stop now.))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> the line goes back to angelo. "hey you ok?' there is a loud scream from outside of the building "the fuck is happening?"


"Yeah everything seems to be alright. Seems like you're on first name basis with our Don, honey." _Honey. _God you love that man's voice.
"We just served in the recent war, he was good to me."
"I see, well don't worry about the scream. Zhiv just told me it was a rowdy guest being shown out, no big deal."
If Zhivago is in the building, then Malik must also be in the building.
*You [Stay in the room and wait for Angelo] or [Go to the balcony and scan the crowd for Malik or Zhivago]*


HammerMasher77 said:


> [Ask about the tooth]
> _Who wouldn't want to know why it was glowing? _While handing the dentures back, Chinko asked, "So, why was one of those teeth glowing? If it's personal or something like that, you don't have to tell me. I won't mind." He figured the old hound would try and change the subject, or something to that extent to draw attention away from the glowing tooth.
> ((Just so you might feel better, if for some reason you felt bad about it, I felt you did the right thing with SuperNaturalHorse. Thouh I get the feeling you won't want to discuss it anymore, so I'll just stop now.))


((Thank you sweetie, how thoughtful. I've gone enough forum drama in gaiaonline to know where it's going if I entertain them any longer. Ain't nobody got time for that.))
"Nuthin' boy-o. Juss sum moess bwing"." O'Maley goes to the sink and washes the false teeth before popping it back in his mouth "It's pretty handy when the lights go out."
_I doubt that thing's strong enough to act as a flash light._
"Sure, I guess that's plausible." You play along. "Speaking of lights going out," You point to other patrons sitting a few stools away. A rabbit lady had successfully taken a bottle from the shelf and poured a glass. "Is that okay?"
O'Maley heaved a sigh, "Yeah, that's fine, lad. That's Mercedes, remember? Fast hands." He got out of the bar and sat next to you since no one new has arrived. "Anyways, that's our free sample bottle of _Sangue di Nemici, _a fine Sauternes our new Don had been making since he was a weeeeee school boy." _There he goes_, you thought. The old man started to yabber on like a grandfather, filled to the mustache with stories. 
"I remember the school a callin! Asking, ey, have you seen Malik? He be skippin school! AND I SAID -- how dare ye desecratin the name of Volpe! The boy's in school!"  O'Maley looks at you to check if you were listening. Satisified he continues. "So I go to the school to prove them wrong and lo and behold the boy ain't there! We spent the whole day lookin--his dad was bringing out guns for heaven sake! In the end we found him hopping around in a wine press - that idiot boy."
You can tell that the memories were dear to the old man. What an odd organization, it's as if they took the word family almost too literally.
*You [Inquire about the Wine and ask for a Taste] or [Tell your own childhood stories]*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 7, 2018)

[stay in the room]
"alright babe ill see you when u get back in" zyther sits on the bed and flips the tv on.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 7, 2018)

Well now!!! i was definitely caught off guard by her swing of demeanor and attitude, going from a bit of a sourpuss and upset at my decision, to a fun loving, happy go lucky bunny! But Ill admit, im not complaining in the least.  Its a nice change of pace and quite interesting to have to stay on my toes with her. I'm definitely starting to get attached to her!!! Maybe she feels the same? I suppose ill find out!!! 

Thinking about what she said to me, its quite intriguing that she stopped and silenced me so promptly. So this “Procione” must be quite the nuisance/problem if they she wont really talk about it, let alone have outsiders even say it. Hmmmmmmm, ill have to try and dig into that later, maybe if we get a chance to be alone. That might also be a problem for more than just her…perhaps a problem for the party staff and more as well. Now wouldn’t THAT be something…figure out a problem and fix it…but that might take a little more effoert than I can afford right now…so…

I tell you what though, she can put her liquor away when she wants to! Ill have to keep that in mind…Don’t try and out drink Mercedes!! At least not in a speed shot contest anyways.

As for her hoping and propping up and against the bar and counter, she is quite nimble and quick…Could be fun…We will have to see where that goes later!! AND a bit sassy!! Yip Yip indeed!!!....Well damn, I better slow down a bit and take things slow and logical…That way things can work out nice for the both of us. But the feel of her paw and fur against my lips…NOPE!!! Woosah woosah…But hey, I definitely cant beat that view…more curves for me to admire and get a good thought about.

Out of the corner of my eye though, I caught the old hound looking this way speaking with a servine at the bar. They were engaged in conversation, and seemed to be glancing over at us. I wonder if that will be a problem? Maybe i could take the attention off us later by geting him a drink? ah well, lets see what happens first shall we? O'Maley seemed a bit disappointed towards Mercedes, but looked more entertained with speaking to him then coming over and speaking with Mercedes. Ah well, ill leave a tip for the hound anyways, just as a friendly gesture.

Well, I will say, the wine is amazing!! I have to admit, its definitely top of the shelf, id say!!!

_“Well hot damn!!! This wine is outstanding! I wouldn’t mind enjoying this all night with you!! I take it it’s quite pricy though huh? Ah well, I’d spend any amount on you, as long as it would make you happy.”_

I have a rather sly smile on my face after that comment, but hey…it’s the truth, so whats the hurt in that?

_“Now, I know we cant talk about certain things in public, but I would like to know what sort of problems there are around here, if that’s ok with you. Maybe dinner a little later, or somewhere we could go for a little time to spend together? Just a friendly offer.”_

As I finish my sentence, I notice Mercedes glance away. Not necessarily looking at or for anyone, but just glancing away. Is she embarrassed or hiding her face? …Or just playing hard to get? Hmmmmm….

_“And by the way sweetheart, you got one of my pleasures with that amazing sweet wine. Might I have the honor of knowing one of your pleasures?”_


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 7, 2018)

*[Tell your own childhood stories]*
Feeling the need to tell his own tale, Chinko started speaking. "Hey, when I was younger, and I mean alot younger, my absolutely *genius* mind thought leaving every question on a quiz blank was the right way to go about getting a amazing grade." He chuckled a bit to himself before continuing. "My teacher ended up getting so mad I ended up with detention, just for getting a low grade. My parents were even more mad, and when I got home, they--"
Chinko suddenly stopped himself in his tracks. This was supposed to be a funny story, not... _that_. He covered his mouth, tried to make his breathing more normal, and tried fabricating the rest of the story. "T-they didn't let me see any friends, or go visit anyone, or do any kind of after-school activities for two weeks." He looked at the old hound. "I'm sorry if that story doesn't really peak your interest too much. It's just a small tale of how I was a idiot."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> _“Well hot damn!!! This wine is outstanding! I wouldn’t mind enjoying this all night with you!! I take it it’s quite pricy though huh? Ah well, I’d spend any amount on you, as long as it would make you happy.” _I have a rather sly smile on my face after that comment, but hey…it’s the truth, so whats the hurt in that?
> _“Now, I know we cant talk about certain things in public, but I would like to know what sort of problems there are around here, if that’s ok with you. Maybe dinner a little later, or somewhere we could go for a little time to spend together? Just a friendly offer.”_
> As I finish my sentence, I notice Mercedes glance away. Not necessarily looking at or for anyone, but just glancing away. Is she embarrassed or hiding her face? …Or just playing hard to get? Hmmmmm….
> _“And by the way sweetheart, you got one of my pleasures with that amazing sweet wine. Might I have the honor of knowing one of your pleasures?”_


Mercedes didn't answer for a brief moment. For a place bustling with life and old folk songs being cheered rather than sung, it was pretty quiet on your end. The mere seconds of silence felt like forever before she woke from her daze. "Oh? Sorry...I just remembered!" You expected a lie as an excuse but instead you saw a rather embarrassed lady, red from ear to ear. "I helped make this bottle! I mean---the wine, er, I pressed it with my friends. It was a long time ago and I just--I'm sorry for spacing out." She hugged the bottle close, giving more emphasis of it's importance to her. She looks up at you defensively, perhaps expecting to be slightly insulted. Was she always used to being insulted?
You wave your hand gently from side to side, "No, no, happy memories are good."
Surprised at your manner, a subtle smile pushed up her cheek. "You're really nice, signore Demos. _Too nice_. Somehow I fear dinner may go wrong in many ways if I enjoy your company too much. Bad things always happen when I get too many good in life."



HammerMasher77 said:


> [Tell your own childhood stories]


O'Maley grabbed your shoulder firmly. For an shaky, old man who almost choked to death, his grip was quite strong! "Yer an awful liar, lad." He takes out a cigar from his jacket pocket and offers you one. Feeling squeamish, you refused. The old dog rubbed your back to help you steady your self. "I won't ask for details, but if ye wanna get even just tell this old dog and I'll give them a good spanking with my walking stick!" He then hoists up a peculiar thing - a metal rod with four legs resting on tennis balls. You expected something more refined for an old gent who worked for the mafia but here it is. Heck you didn't expect O'Maley to own such a thing! You thought it belonged to any old grandma or grandpa attending the party.
"Now you tell O'Maley what really happened."
*[You tell him the truth] or [Refuse and change the subject]
*


zyther kaldrok said:


> [stay in the room]
> "alright babe ill see you when u get back in" zyther sits on the bed and flips the tv on.


You channel surf for a while. Shit, everything's in Italian.
Hoping for a subtitle, you press a couple of buttons until you messed up your TV altogether. Now putting the TV back to it's correct settings ain't rocket science, but no matter what you did, it just won't go back to normal.
The static was getting annoying so you decided to check the wires behind. Maybe something got snagged.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 7, 2018)

*[You tell him the truth]*
Sighing and resigning himself to the fact that he'll have to tell his story, he looks O'Maley and begins to speak. "Well, my parents always expected alot from me, so when I came home one day with a quiz that had a 0 for a mark, they..." Chinko shuddered, and continued. "I... I don't want to go into details about it, if you don't mind. But after that, whenever I'd end up with a mark that wasn't nigh perfect, I'd end up with my own mark." Chinko paused for a moment, then showed the underside of his tail, which bore many scars, bruises, and other things of the like. "After going through a year of high school, I ended up getting sick of the routine of get a bad mark, get a new scar. It's part of the reason why I decided to travel for a living. If I never stopped moving, I'd never have time to think about them." He sighed. "But it feels good to talk about this. I'm not sure why, maybe it's because I think you're a good person. Regardless, thanks for letting me talk to you about it." _Well, it's all out there. most of it, I think._


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 7, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> *[You tell him the truth]*


"Me? A good person?" O'Maley wags his tail slightly. "Boy-o, I couldn't care less about being a good person given...what I do fer a livin." He continued to rub your back, absentmindedly. "Even so, I don't agree with what yer folks did - I say going ta those extremes meant more of their problem as a person than you being bad in school." O'Maley exhaled heavily as he stared up the ceiling. "Every kid is bad in school, one way or another. Heck, most things they teach in school are never useful in life! It's what you do in school that develops ye..." O'Maley went behind the bar again and grabbed a bottle of wine hidden in the cupboard. There's only a few left, and the label was just a piece of paper taped on the bottle. "This was the first one," O'Maley said thoughtfully. "I remember the young sir, Mercedes, Angelo, and my little boy........" The old dog paused, his brow furrowed and his lips shut tight. You supposed he either forgot, or refused to say. "...they made this together. Ya see, for years we thought it was just the young sir going off to the winery. But one day I saw the _baaaaad_ influence had dragged other kids along and made this fine Sauternes we see today."
He poured himself a glass and then another one for you. With his shaky old paw, he gently slid your glass towards you on the counter. The liquid danced in the glass so smoothly like rich golden silk. "Dig deeper boy-o. Perhaps you have had happier memories." He takes a sip and cooed in delight. "Ah~ fruity, nutty, and divine. Those kids escaped a scoldin' that day!"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 7, 2018)

(Have I been forgotten?)


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 7, 2018)

(So I don't have a involved plot NPC with me? >:l   )
"Happier memories, huh..." Chinko took a drink, which tasted extravagant. Though, that wasn't what he was focusing on. _Well, there is school... with bullies, teachers constantly telling me I'm not good enough, and very few friends... _A memory came to his mind which he didn't consider _bad_, necessarily. He was still in grade school, far as his memory served him. 
He had went to his friends' house for the day, And found the atmosphere to be completely different. While his own house had been a place of nearly always seriousness, his friends' house had been entirely different. His parents and siblings were always cracking jokes, laughing, and having fun. His parents had been the complete opposite, though. When he got home, he tried to make some jokes to crack his parents up, but then his parents had scolded him for being 'inappropriate', which after visiting his friend, didn't make much sense to him. If his friend never got scolded for making jokes and trying to be funny, why should he?
_Actually, thinking about it, those two events were pretty close to each other. maybe they got more rough because I was showing myself to be less serious? Whatever. It isn't that much of a happy memory, anyway. _
"I can't say I can think of anything that's purely happy in my memory. Maybe I've just forgotten the good times I had, or something." Nothing seemed to come to his mind that was happy, *just *happy.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 8, 2018)

.....Well!!! Hard to get it is then!!! But then again, If she has endured horrible past events and came out strong as steel like she seems to be, i can understand why...or is it for other reasons? liiiiiiike, not wanting to get involved with someone...or not wanting someone to get involved with her and be in danger? Something else to ponder on i suppose, but for now another quick scan before focusing back on Mercedes.
It seems the servine down the bar isnt looking all that excited anymore from what i can tell, almost like someone stolr the last piece of cake from him...i know id be devastated...anyways, but he just seems....depressed?? hmmm, not sure. ill see if i can catch him when he moves from the bar. great idea!!! moving on...
A few random activities still going on about the floor. Dancing, singing, old people, those freakin hell....hmmmmm, where did they run off to? I think id better keep an eye on my drink AND my wallet. who know what they like doing for entertainment...The pool games, the darts, so on and so on...again, nothing too bad out of the ordinary....yet...but that wouldnt explain why something doesnt feel right. Like....the atmosphere is changing, or will change, soon. Gut instinct? maybe just upset stomach and gas...ah well. 
Now that's a sight to see!!! A highly embarrassed bunny, red as a cherry!!! Definitely cute, if i had to say. Soooooo, she like compliments and sweet talk, but turns it down??? hmmmmm, i cant decide if im more intrigued to find out whats stopping her, or more confused as to why she wont accept the offer? Maybe its time for a bit of digging then....after another round of compliments, that is...
_By all means darling, i'd enjoy hearing about your past and -chuckles- your wine making experience. It seems like you are quite fond of those memories and the wine itself. Might I ask why?" _
When i chuckled, I REALLY made sure to do it in such a way that i didn't offend her, but showed that i found interest and entertainment in her interest...so more like her tickling my fancy i guess. 
It did throw me off that she acted defensively toward me midway through her stuttered response. Another good reason and angle to figure things out. But not just for information, but genuine curiosity as well. I do have to be careful, i dont want to come off as just digging for info, i am interested in her, but it will have to be thoughtful and cautious, all at the same time. 
_"Now now sweetheart, I do appreciate the compliments, quite nice and thoughtful of you to say so. And i don't know how I'd ever enjoy YOUR company too much, or vice versa. But i will say, i"m willing to take a risk or two if you are. And besides, if things do go sour, maybe sticking together wouldn't be such a bad idea, now would it?" _
As I finish laying some of my thoughts out for her, i give a nice wink and smile, reinforcing my "not so subtle" hints of wanting to spend time together and find out more about her.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 8, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!
--posts are arranged and separated chronologically--*​After three songs, the civilians, children, and elderly boarded several vans on their way home. Those who opt to walk were escorted by Claudia, one of the Wolfdog guards. Seeing @PaletteManokit  and @Vince_Werewolf  by their lonesome, Claudia asked them if they would like to go home. "Sirs, I'm afraid I don't know where you live. Perhaps you prefer a ride? They can drop you off wherever you wish."
*[Make an excuse to stay] [Say "I have business with Don Volpe."] [Go Home] [Sneak around]*

Meanwhile, Nana, the old goat who owned the prized bottle of Sangue di Nemeci presented the wine to the victor, @lacelamb11  .
"I didn't expect my vintage to go to such an innocent looking lamb!" Nana pinches the lamb's cheeks.
"Don't be fooled, Nana." Zhivago, a Wolfdog the lamb met before placed his paw on the old lady's shoulder. "This lamb works at a new bar across town - without a permit. They're not as innocent as you think." Nana didn't seem to mind that information.
"Well well, you sure showed Ms. Pepper here who's queen of the pool table!" The old lady praised your skill some more before heading home. She was escorted by an elderly Beaver. Claudia waited on them before leaving.
_Speaking of Ms. Pepper, where is she?_ The lamb looked around and saw that the vixen had retired to a nearby lounge. She waved at you quite weakly. _Guess she's tired_. The lamb took a few step backwards until they bumped against Zhivago. "Are you heading out as well?" He asks. "Do you have an attendant, chaperone, or chauffeur I can call for you?"
*[Flirt "Why don't you take me home, Zhivago?"] [Say "I have business with Don Volpe."] [Go Home] [Sneak around]*

Dawn and @KingAndais  were still chatting at the bar when the she-wolf noticed the happenings.
"Looks like the main event is about to begin." She grinned before straightening up in her seat. For a moment, she closed her eyes and listened to the room. Her ears twitched about, sometimes rotating. "Ah..._he's _still not here. I swear I know that husky voice anywhere." Dawn sighs as her tail drooped - disappointed. Then she turned to the white she-wolf beside her.
"I have to go, angel face. I ain't getting my paycheck if I stay here. I suggest you do the same." She winked before finally disappearing into the crowd. _Looks like you've got some competition, or do you?_
You look around for any witnesses: looks like everyone's too preoccupied to notice what you'll do.
*[Proceed with your Hit Job] [Sneak Around] [Call it a Night and Try again] [Call the Old Hound at the Bar and tell him you've got 'business']*

Hearing the unfortunate details of @HammerMasher77  's life, O'Maley invited you to go fishing with him! _That's completely out of place_, you thought. "Are we really going fishing or will you feed me to the fish?" You joked.
You _knew _where jokes can get you with your parents. But with O'Maley, you felt like you could tell him anything. What harm can one joke do? If he didn't react in your favor then better know now that make a fool of yourself any further, right?
"I don't think fish eat your kind, boy-o. We'll have to throw you into an acid vat instead." Thanks to the lighting in this bar, the shadows that covered his face made the jab at your humor darker than it should.
And then silence.
Crud. _Did I really have to start with a lame ass joke?_
You were about to go into another internal debate when O'Maley wheezed a stiffled laughter. "Oh boy! I haven't laughed like this in years! Of course we're going fishing - bait, worms, funny hats and all!" He steadies himself "But first, looks like you civilians need to head home."
*[Make an excuse to stay] [Tell O'Maley "How about we go fishing right now?"] [Go Home] [Sneak around]*

_As these scenes happen, the vixen Ms. Pepper goes to the inn upstairs, accompanied by Lynda the innkeeper.
Ricardo, the broad water-buffalo loitered at the foot of the stairs._​


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 8, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!
--posts are arranged and separated chronologically--*​Noticing Ms. Pepper's ascending the stairs to the inn, Mercedes called out to her. "You alright, sweetie?" @wildcard8779 observed carefully: Mercedes twitching pink nose, her furrowed brows, her chest heaving in worry, and her bushy tail perked up in alarm. Honestly, are they really just friends? Is this a two-way relationship between them or is Mercedes stuck in another unrequited admiration?
Your gaze shifted to the vixen and waited for even the slightest courtesy of taking your date's worry away. Perhaps Ms. Pepper is just tired, her 3 soft - evenly paced hand waves were quite robotic. A signal? Or are you just thinking too much about it?
"Signore Demos, I hope you don't find it too forward."
Mercedes familiar voice woke you from your theories. She sat back on the bar-stool next to you and hugged herself. "Can you hold me? I'm feeling really nervous all of a sudden. And cold."
*[You embrace her] [Put your jacket around her] [Decline like a Madman] ["Perhaps I can soothe you upstairs?"]*

_The night is just getting started and people are already going home_? @JackJackal turned to the lady accompanying him that night - Louisa doesn't seem to be going anywhere. Even though the jackal promised the raccoon to wait with her so she can talk to the Don, all this waiting is making him more anxious than impatient. With the civilians leaving, the false sense of security is slowly fading away. With them gone, all that's left is you and the wolves that mingled with the sheep.
"I'm sorry Jack, he's not usually late like this."
Louisa continued to play with the hem of her skirt. W_hat a nervous girl. Maybe she didn't get out as much._
You were about to reassure her for the nth time when another man's arms snaked around your date's shoulder.
"Loulou! I didn't _*expect *_to see you here!"
You had the reflex to move your hands from your knees by an inch, but the rest of your body won't cooperate! _What's going on? _Why can't I move?
The familiar touch of cold steel caressed the side of your neck. The man whispered. "Who's this Loulou? Were you cheating on me?"
"N-no! I---we were never together! How could I?" You can hear Louisa's voice breaking as if tears were pooling up from her eyes.
"Shhhhhh sweetheart, I'm just kidding! How could you possibly cheat on me when your_ entire family_ already did?"
Damn it! You can't turn your head to see clearly. All your eyeballs can get is that this asshole is another racoon, dressed in a gaudy white suit.
Seeing your glare, the raccoon grins at you. "The name's Procione, kid. Rafael Procione. And I'm here to skin a certain fox for my rug collection. But let's just keep that between you and me, aye _*pal*_?"
*[Pretend to cooperate with Rafael] [Tell him you're just a bystander] [Pick a fight and protect Louisa]*


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Pick a fight and protect Louisa]


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 8, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!
--posts are arranged and separated chronologically--*​With the three of you unaware of the events outside the room @PolarizedBear @Le Chat Nécro and Angelo discuss the contents of the whiskey that took down a Polar Bear. The gentleman bear recollected his thoughts and remembered receiving the glass from the vixen.
"That's strange, Ms. Pepper would never harm a guest! Let alone a civilian like you signore. Do you remember who poured it?" The polar bear shook his head, how could he remember such a detail? He was feeling a bit better as the minutes pass by so maybe he'll remember something useful in a while. At the back of your mind you knew that_ Ms. Pepper did not pour that lethal whiskey. Was it really in the drink? Or was it...in a bandaid?_
*[Guess who Poured the drink] [Mention that you felt dizzy after putting on the bandaid] *

As you continued sharing deductions, Lynda the innkeeper suddenly opened your door looking disheveled as before.
"Is there a doctor here?" She was almost shouting in panic. "Angelo, do we have any guests who are doctors?!"
Angelo quickly went to her side and soothed her back. "No, I haven't met any doctors in my bar today. What's the matter Lyn?"
"Ms. Pepper! Her temperature suddenly plummeted and she's having difficulty breathing! I don't know what to do - Angelo what do I do?!"

*Edelweiss*, being a medical student had a sudden jolt in her heart. Should she perform another act of charity or is this way beyond her abilities? One thing's for sure, she can surely put the Volpe family indebt to her if she saved a VIP such as Ms. Pepper.
*["I'm a doctor - well not yet!"] ["Maybe we should rush her to a hospital?"]*

While @zyther kaldrok was trying to fix the TV, Malik was back on the receiver once more.
"I hope you have _your _toys ready. Looks like we have a situation downstairs. That bastard Rafael Procione isn't supposed to be here." You listen intently, spouting nonsense as a code that you read him loud and clear. "I'd like to take you along on this little field trip, amico, but I need extra muscle here in the restaurant. What do you think?"
*["I want to go with you"] ["I can take Rafael - the name makes him sound like a runt."]*


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 8, 2018)

*[Go Home]*
"Sure, I'd be happy to go fishing with you. Though, I guess I should be heading home." Chinko felt a bond with the old hound, and considered him a close friend, so of course he'd listen to a friend. His home was in a apartment complex, and while it wasn't the most preferable place to live, he considered it cozy and comfortable. Though, a question came to his mind. "Err, how're we gonna set a date? Should I give you a address, or should we have a meeting place at a certain time, or what? Just wondering, since I don't know how else we'd meet up." He wanted to make sure they had a place where they'd get together.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 8, 2018)

damn wires" i say getting frustrated "how the fuck did it get into such a knot


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 9, 2018)

Two VERY distinct things....most likely on the bad side.....caught my attention and held them. 
One was the fact that Mercedes was now highly and deeply focused on Ms. Pepper, as if thinking she'd abandon our little "session" and go and be with her. The way her body language was speaking and her change in demeanor was showing, it was quite chilling to think about....
Did she have some sort of connection with the vixen? and if so, how truly "deep" was it? An involved relationship? A worried childhood friend?.....Or possibly even worse yet, a link to the don or his son THROUGH her and the vixen? Unsettling to think about that indeed...
The second really spiked my nerves and really drove any sort of buzz or feel good sensation i had out of my system and straight to hell....my ears perked and went stone cold stiff when i caught the words....
Procione. Rafael Procione. 
Youve got to be shitting me!!! Is this THE Procione Mercedes had detracted away from?!?! It couldnt be....right??? And to make matters worse, something about a FOX came out of his mouth...-gulp-
I decide to glance ever so slyly over towards the voices and as he said fox...it gave me shivers...judging from that horrific grin...id have to say it was DEFINITELY NOT about just a friendly talk or mingling...and the fact Mercedes just got unsettlingly nervous and cold all of a sudden didnt help the matter either...
Without hesitation, i did two things simultaneously:
*While moving quickly but without drawing too much attention to myself, I move around behind her to put my jacket on her, and embrace her in one smooth movement*, almost as though we had been together for longer than just tonight. As i embrace her, i lean in close to her ear and start whispering,
_"Now Mercedes, without drawing attention to either of us, or without making too much eye contact, i have to ask you a few things. The first being about Procione again. I could of sworn i just heard that name, and from a racoon down the bar speaking with that jackal. Also, something to the effect about a fox, along with that horrible grin he is wearing now. Is this the one you were talking about earlier?"_
I could almost say my heart started skipping beats when i felt her body tense up like a stone statue as she glanced down the bar towards the pair chatting indistinctly...im not one to assume, but damn, this doesnt feel like its going to be the answer i want to hear...
_"Also, from the looks of it, he seems like quite the shady and ruthless individual, taking lives and money from individuals like they were candy. Do i need to do something to distract him from the jackal and his lovely companion? Not personally, but with the help of...other sources?"_
Now, this might seem unlikely to work...but its worth a shot....just to detract that damn racoon, even for a moment or two...
As "animalist(racist)" as this sounds, i vaguely recall raccoons being attracted to and highly enjoying shiny things. Now will it be enough for an "evolved" one such as this...god i hope so...
Out of my pocket, i pull 4 coins out, 2 gold and 2 silver, all of high value that i gained from overseas while being deployed. Yes, they are real, and yes, they are highly valuable, so that shouldnt be the problem. But here goes...
I do the DUMBEST thing i can think of....i roll the coins towards their end of the bar, and they go right past the racoon...god i hope he goes for them....
But, on the plus side...as the coins hit the floor, the noise catches the attention of at least O'Maley, who i quickly wave over...


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 9, 2018)

*[Guess who Poured the drink]
*
"Maybe it was the alcohol, I don't know the face of whoever it was that was serving the Scotch tonight.   I received it when I reached the table.  There were waiters walking around with strawberry scented drinks so it may have not been any of them."  He stated rubbing his temples, bloody rough night he was havin'.  Maybe the drink was planted for someone else?  He truly had no idea at this point, he was just greatful he's durable enough to handle whatever it was.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Apr 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Sportsmanship?" She cocks an eyebrow. "As long as you don't kill anyone, sweetie."
> You are given a pool stick as you wait your turn. At the right corner of your eye you notice an old nanny goat. In her arms, she is clutching the prized bottle of liquor you're here to win.
> The bottle's label isn't clearly seen, You can read the word "Nemici" and not much else.
> 
> ...



"Well, killing is not in my hungry hands unless dire, sweetie~." I say while adjusting my tie, the pool stick by my paw, standing erect as my posture.

*[ask what the label is]*
"Nemici... is that some new brand?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 9, 2018)

{


zenmaldita said:


> *!!! EVENT !!!
> --posts are arranged and separated chronologically--*​With the three of you unaware of the events outside the room @PolarizedBear @Le Chat Nécro and Angelo discuss the contents of the whiskey that took down a Polar Bear. The gentleman bear recollected his thoughts and remembered receiving the glass from the vixen.
> "That's strange, Ms. Pepper would never harm a guest! Let alone a civilian like you signore. Do you remember who poured it?" The polar bear shook his head, how could he remember such a detail? He was feeling a bit better as the minutes pass by so maybe he'll remember something useful in a while. At the back of your mind you knew that_ Ms. Pepper did not pour that lethal whiskey. Was it really in the drink? Or was it...in a bandaid?_
> *[Guess who Poured the drink] [Mention that you felt dizzy after putting on the bandaid] *
> ...


[i want to go with you]
sure malik it'll be good to see zhivago again anyway.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *["I'm a doctor - well not yet!]*



She wanted to trust the barkeep, but too much just wasn't adding up. She hadn't seen anyone else pouring drinks, and the only other people serving alcohol all had fruity champagne not hard liquor. As nice as the vixen seemed, it was important to remember that she was in deep with the mob, possibly _very_ deep considering her looks. After everything that had happened tonight, anything was possible and nothing could be taken as certain.

Her thoughts were interrupted by the presence of the innkeeper, looking rather frantic. The fur on her neck stood on end, knowing nothing good was going to come out of that woman's mouth. Sure enough, tragedy had struck, and it sounded like things were getting chaotic downstairs. Edelweiss kicked herself for leaving the party for so long. Maybe if she had been down there she would have been able to act sooner. Maybe things would make more sense.

"*I'm a doctor.*" She blurted out, once again compelled by some strange need to be helpful. "*Er, well, not yet. Almost. Point being, I can help. Please, take me to her and tell me everything you can about what happened.*" She looked back at her new bear friend, @PolarizedBear , silently apologizing for taking off so suddenly. Hadn't even gotten the fool's name, but he was stable and this "Pepper" clearly wasn't. "*Don't over tax yourself, and drink some water. I'll check on you later*."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

*kicks the restaurant doors open*

I heard there was a party here? I guess I’m late! What’s goin’ on?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

_Shit, I'm terribly late! _A red panda stumbles into the restaurant, breaking the heel of her shoe in the process. "Shit! Shit! Shit!"
The remaining guests glance at her, dispelling the tension in the room. Pursing her lips, she takes off her shoes and went around the venue barefoot.
"What? Never saw a broken shoe before?" She barks at a wide eyed waiter.
The poor lad subtly points to her left. She glances in that direction and sees a raccoon threatening two people with a knife.
"What the hell are you doing, Rafael?" She calls out to the raccoon. "Leave those poor kids alone."

The lady in question has not made her alliance quite clear. Is she friend? Is she foe?

((I have entered as myself haha what's gonna happen eeeyy? Also, I'll be posting replies tonight. Let's see who can survive the night))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> _Shit, I'm terribly late! _A red panda stumbles into the restaurant, breaking the heel of her shoe in the process. "Shit! Shit! Shit!"
> The remaining guests glance at her, dispelling the otherwise tension in the room. Pursing her lips, she takes of her shoes and went around the venue barefoot.
> "What? Never saw a broken shoe before?" She barks at a wide eyed waiter.
> The poor lad subtly points to her left. She glances in that direction and sees a raccoon threatening two people with a knife.
> ...


Well I can see that you’re late to this party too! My name is Aaron, and I am quite confused at what’s this about. I heard party and jump across several rooftops to find this place. This better be worth it!


*Checks if hidden blades are still intact*
*Evryone admires his confidence (except the water buffalo)*

Well, what are you people looking at? Resume whatever you were doing just now!

*Everything goes back to normal*

BARTENDER!!! Give me your best glass of ale.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 10, 2018)

As i'm waving O'Maley over to talk....
what....the....hell.....
A red panda?!?!?! really??? well, ill give her one thing....she is definitely making one hell of a distraction for....
WHAT???? SHE KNOWS PROCIONE TOO?????
How is this going to pan out?.....lets see what happens...and go from there...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!
--posts are arranged and separated chronologically--*​


HammerMasher77 said:


> *[Go Home]*


The sudden commotion from across the restaurant made O'Maley perk an ear. You were about to glance towards that direction when O'Maley stopped you with a firm paw on your shoulder. Then, he says in his frighteningly normal voice "The bathroom's behind the red door, lad. The third stall's a little wonky so *avoid that one*." _Avoid that one_. He made it special emphasis on that. "Make sure ye flush!" He pats your back 3 times, and whispers "go!" before turning to another guest, signaling him.
What's behind the third stall? An escape route? A gun stash? You have no choice but to find out for yourself.
You do your best to act as if you haven't noticed the commotion and thank goodness you made it to the red door. What will you do next?



wildcard8779 said:


> I do the DUMBEST thing i can think of....i roll the coins towards their end of the bar, and they go right past the racoon...god i hope he goes for them....
> But, on the plus side...as the coins hit the floor, the noise catches the attention of at least O'Maley, who i quickly wave over...


The coin rolled over to Rafael whose eyes followed the shiny treat. He was about to go for it when the red panda showed up and dispelled your shiny enchantment.
Meanwhile, Mercedes suddenly whispered. "I'm going to slap you to the right. Make sure you turn your head in time."
"That won't make a convincing noise, darling."
"I'll stomp my bare foot. Same effect." She giggles. Ah Mercedes, she's such a wonder. Look at her, _giggling at a time like this_. "Ready?"
Before you can answer, she slaps you right across the face. Thank god your reflexes are quick enough to remember her directions! The sound was clear and crisp, even you were fooled! The only evidence of it's deceit was the lack of pain on your cheek.
"You pervert!" she yells, "Don't ever touch me again!"
She storms off, running upstairs where the Water Buffalo guard had no other choice than to be shoved to the side, in shock. Then you felt a piece of paper in between your fingers. "Best to get armed, darling."
"Aye, women!" O'Maley calls to you. "Lemme tell ye something about women."
There it is! An opportunity to come over.



JackJackal said:


> [Pick a fight and protect Louisa]


Despite the red panda's arrival, Rafael whistles at your enthusiasm, eyeing your new knife. "With what, baby? Your little knife over there?" He laughs heartily, that cocky bastard.
He then lifts his coat to show you that he's armed with more than a knife.
"Stupid boy, I don't know who you are but you're really at the wrong part of town." Rafael grabs Louisa by the wrist and drags her away from you. She stumbles and almost fell, twisting her ankle in the process. She yelps in pain but Rafael couldn't care less as he held her up from her hand arm alone. "Oh, Loulou. It's a shame that you ended up with the wrong guy at the wrong time..."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *!!! EVENT !!!
> --posts are arranged and separated chronologically--*​
> The sudden commotion from across the restaurant made O'Maley perk an ear. You were about to glance towards that direction when O'Maley stopped you with a firm paw on your shoulder. Then, he says in his frighteningly normal voice "The bathroom's behind the red door, lad. The third stall's a little wonky so *avoid that one*." _Avoid that one_. He made it special emphasis on that. "Make sure ye flush!" He pats your back 3 times, and whispers "go!" before turning to another guest, signaling him.
> What's behind the third stall? An escape route? A gun stash? You have no choice but to find out for yourself.
> ...


I growled in anger. If there's one thing I was tought It's that you never mistreat a lady! "PUT HER DOWN!" I yelled as I ran at him with knife in hand.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!*​*--posts are arranged and separated chronologically--​*


Asassinator said:


> Well I can see that you’re late to this party too! My name is Aaron, and I am quite confused at what’s this about. I heard party and jump across several rooftops to find this place. This better be worth it!


The red panda scans you from head to toe. "Looks like we've got a lot of strangers tonight." She offers her paw, "The name's Zen and I believe you've missed the _masquerade_."
Zen didn't wait for your response and continued inside the bar to settle in one of the lounge chairs. She yawns, "Oh Rafael, look at what you did! You killed the party. Where's all the music?"
You glance at the band members on stage, whispering among themselves. Looks like you've stepped into something _nasty_.



JackJackal said:


> I growled in anger. If there's one thing I was tought It's that you never mistreat a lady! "PUT HER DOWN!" I yelled as I ran at him with knife in hand.


Drip.
Drip.
Drip.
In the heat of the moment, you stabbed Rafael. You know you did. The blood dripping on the floor shouldn't be yours right?
You look up and saw Louisa's arm bleeding down to her elbows. "Fuck, Loulou, you got fat or something?" Rafael laughs, "I couldn't throw you on time! Look at this mess! You wouldn't be dripping if he stabbed you where I wanted him to!"


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 10, 2018)

WELL SHIT!!! This night just got a hell of a lot more exciting!
Now, all of this happened in such a flash, the last thing i remember was running towards the  stairs to see where Mercedes had gone, but i cant really remember...
Anyways, what i do remember was this...

My blood pumping. My heart racing. And knowing I couldnt let anyone get hurt, i was definitely about to get my ass in ALOT of trouble. But well worth it to help some people out. 
The bottle!!! the wine bottle Mercedes had!!! taking a few steps back i bolted full force towards the raccoon , and bracing my self, in one fell swoop, i grabbed the bottle with one paw, grabbed the bar with the other, JUMPED onto the bar a good five feet or so from Procione, and waylaid the shit out of his head with that bottle!!! 
The bottle shattered in a thousand pieces and i knew i made a direct hit!! YES!!! 
@JackJackal "Hey jackal, grab her and go! Dont think, go! Make sure she is ok! Ill try and meet up again with you later!!" 

Without time before collapsing from one hell of a blow, it seems Procione may have made eye contact with me before he blacked out...did he??? 
shit....no time to think, just GO!!! 
after that i ran for the stairs to see if i could find Mercedes again...


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 10, 2018)

shit......
-after jumping onto the bar, i slid on my back and waylaid the shit out of him-


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Drip.
> Drip.
> Drip.
> In the heat of the moment, you stabbed Rafael. You know you did. The blood dripping on the floor shouldn't be yours right?
> You look up and saw Louisa's arm bleeding down to her elbows. "Fuck, Loulou, you got fat or something?" Rafael laughs, "I couldn't throw you on time! Look at this mess! You wouldn't be dripping if he stabbed you where I wanted him to!"


"L-LOUISA!" I cried as i relized what I had done....wait....what I had done? No...What he made me do! I started to shake with anger and in the blink of an eye I Pinned Rafael to the ground and had my knife to his neck. "HOW COULD YOU DO THAT TO HER!?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!*​*--posts are arranged and separated chronologically--​*


zyther kaldrok said:


> [i want to go with you]sure malik it'll be good to see zhivago again anyway.


It took a few minutes for Malik to reply. You can hear some shuffling, a woman yelling concern and another woman who sounded like the Innkeeper.
Before hearing your friend's voice again, you heard a bit of static. "Do you have a vehicle nearby, amico? We need to go. _NOW_."
You could hear the commotion downstairs getting louder. You heard people scream, glass breaking, and other misplaced noise.



PolarizedBear said:


> *[Guess who Poured the drink]*


"I poured some whisky for a client today, but they did not have the same reaction, signore. The idea might be grim, but perhaps it was meant for something else." Angelo furrows his brow and leans in. "Unless of course, you're connected to the underworld as well, singnore. The Volpe family will never hurt civilians, but I cannot speak for the _others_."
Suddenly you hear a glass breaking as if it was smashed to something hard.
Angelo, jolts at the sound and looks at you and then the door in quick successions. You suddenly sat on the bed from the sound, your heel hitting the corner of a stray drawer underneath. _Ouch_.
"Okay, okay. I'll check it out. You stay out of trouble." Angelo stammers before leaving the room.
Moving your foot, you noticed the drawer was ajar. Edelweiss had been snooping earlier but she probably forgot to latch the lock in the drawer.
Curious you open it and saw a hand gun.



Le Chat Nécro said:


> "*I'm a doctor.*" She blurted out, once again compelled by some strange need to be helpful. "*Er, well, not yet. Almost. Point being, I can help. Please, take me to her and tell me everything you can about what happened.*" She looked back at her new bear friend, @PolarizedBear , silently apologizing for taking off so suddenly. Hadn't even gotten the fool's name, but he was stable and this "Pepper" clearly wasn't. "*Don't over tax yourself, and drink some water. I'll check on you later*."


You were about to knock at Ms. Pepper's door when you hear the commotion down stairs getting louder and rowdier. Your right leg twitched to the direction of the staircase. That's when you saw a white rabbit running up the stairs. She stops in her tracks, wide eyed when she saw you.
"Where? Where is...Ms. Pepper?" She asks between breaths.
You recollect your thoughts, is it okay to disclose a patient's location? Wait a minute---this was the same rabbit that greeted you at the pool table with the vixen.
"I'm Mercedes," she says again. "we've met. _Now please_. Where is she?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!
--posts are arranged and separated chronologically--*​


JackJackal said:


> "L-LOUISA!" I cried as i relized what I had done....wait....what I had done? No...What he made me do! I started to shake with anger and in the blink of an eye I Pinned Rafael to the ground and had my knife to his neck. "HOW COULD YOU DO THAT TO HER!?"





wildcard8779 said:


> i grabbed the bottle with one paw, grabbed the bar with the other, JUMPED onto the bar a good five feet or so from Procione, and waylaid the shit out of his head with that bottle!!!
> The bottle shattered in a thousand pieces and i knew i made a direct hit!! YES!!!
> @JackJackal "Hey jackal, grab her and go! Dont think, go! Make sure she is ok! Ill try and meet up again with you later!!"



Zen yawns at the events in her easy chair, showing no signs of concern to the unconscious Rafael. "Bloody idiot," she mutters glancing at the raccoon on the floor.
She then gets up and grabs a strawberry champagne from a waiter, paralyzed in place at the sight of blood, and takes a sip. "Ah, Don Volpe.....a man of good taste." She places the glass back to the waiter's tray.
"My dear, greenhorn boy." She says to the waiter, "We won't hurt you, as long as you all......*do your goddamn jobs!*" With a violent turn of her head towards the band, music instantly filled the establishment.
"Good. Now we're having a party." Then she turns to Aaron, "How about a dance?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 10, 2018)

I stood there surprised for a second before grabbing Louisa and running to the hospital with her "Louisa! Louisa say something!"


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 10, 2018)

I hear the red panda talking in a somewhat upset tone, i think, but i didnt stick around to find out. Somehow, she got the place jazzing again, so that was a good sign...
i wanted to check and see what was happening with the guests upstairs, but first...that water buffalo...
i didnt intend to even try and take that big mass of brick wall, but i did run up and startled him, almost getting a wild reverse backfist to the head...yea...THAT would of ended my night, and quick...seeing as how when his hoof impacted the wall, there was a hole twice as big!!!
But, i simply ask if a white rabbit and a vixen were around. 
"Please let me know. Ive been entertaining the rabbit and watching the vixen. i mean no harm. Im highly concerned about them. the tension in the air is getting quite thick and i fear things are about to get real ugly, real fast downstairs."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 10, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I stood there surprised for a second before grabbing Louisa and running to the hospital with her "Louisa! Louisa say something!"


Louisa takes a peak at you with one eye. Her tight lipped mouth parts a bit, "eheh, sorry Jack.....I'm a little dizzy..."
She blacks out from blood loss in your arms. 
Zhivago one of the wolfdog bodyguards, sees you attempting to leave with a bleeding girl. Without another word, he takes off his blazer and presses it against Louisa's arm - soaking up the blood. "We need to patch her up." He tells you calmly. "Sir, you *need *to help me carry her upstairs."
His voice makes you look up from Louisa's unconscious face to Zhivago's scarred face. With your eyes locked, he glances to whatever's behind you. Taking the signal, you slowly take a peak and see the whole place getting surrounded by several black cars.
"They won't let you out anyways," Zhivago whispers. "Please, hide before they see you."



wildcard8779 said:


> "Please let me know. Ive been entertaining the rabbit and watching the vixen. i mean no harm. Im highly concerned about them. the tension in the air is getting quite thick and i fear things are about to get real ugly, real fast downstairs."


Ricardo doesn't seem to believe you. "Man, she just slapped you good I wonder if your head is still screwed on tight." He says in a deeper voice than you anticipated.
"But- you did do Rafael in. Which makes me wonder again...what else will you do?"
Then, you overheard Zhivago and @JackJackal 's conversation.
_Will Jack vouch for me?_


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Louisa takes a peak at you with one eye. Her tight lipped mouth parts a bit, "eheh, sorry Jack.....I'm a little dizzy..."
> She blacks out from blood loss in your arms.
> Zhivago one of the wolfdog bodyguards, sees you attempting to leave with a bleeding girl. Without another word, he takes off his blazer and presses it against Louisa's arm - soaking up the blood. "We need to patch her up." He tells you calmly. "Sir, you *need *to help me carry her upstairs."
> His voice makes you look up from Louisa's unconscious face to Zhivago's scarred face. With your eyes locked, he glances to whatever's behind you. Taking the signal, you slowly take a peak and see the whole place getting surrounded by several black cars.
> "They won't let you out anyways," Zhivago whispers. "Please, hide before they see you."


"ok. Let's go." I said as we took her upstairs. 'louisa! don't die on me please!' I thought.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You were about to knock at Ms. Pepper's door when you hear the commotion down stairs getting louder and rowdier. Your right leg twitched to the direction of the staircase. That's when you saw a white rabbit running up the stairs. She stops in her tracks, wide eyed when she saw you.
> "Where? Where is...Ms. Pepper?" She asks between breaths.
> You recollect your thoughts, is it okay to disclose a patient's location? Wait a minute---this was the same rabbit that greeted you at the pool table with the vixen.
> "I'm Mercedes," she says again. "we've met. _Now please_. Where is she?"


((I have no idea what's going on outside of my little corner of the plot right now. I'm choosing to sell this as "commitment to authenticity" rather than sheer laziness.))

_Coming to this party was a bad idea. I told you it was a bad idea. Why do you never listen to me? I only want what's best for you and what do you do? Waltz into a mob party and start playing doctor like that isn't going to get you killed. Pfft. Your poor father if he found out..._ The little voice in her head that sounded strangely like her mother was only slightly muffled by the growing commotion down the stairs, both working to drown out and bolster her inner fears. Perhaps she was in way too over her head, but there was no stopping this now. _Just need to focus and make it through. Think of the symptoms. Start making a plan._ The innkeeper had be unhelpfully silent on their trip over to Pepper's room and so she was going in basically blind. _Loss of temperature...shortness of breath... could be.._

Her hypothetical diagnosis was stopped short by the appearance of a very startled bunny. While she was once a smooth player at the pool tables, she now reminded Edelweiss a lot of her friend Claire- nervous and twitchy. 'Mercedes' was asking about Pepper's location, something that Edelweiss instinctively did not want to disclose. Who knew how they knew each other, or what might happen with someone so distraught in the room. There's a reason they keep even friends and family out of the room when the patient is being examined. But this wasn't a hospital and the bunny might have important information that could help sort this out. _Not to mention my hand is on the freakin' door. Not exactly in a position to lie. _ 

Instead she opted for the bitchy doctor route. 

*"Edelweiss. Pepper should be in here, but she's not well and in need of  medical attention. That's me. I'm going to go in and look her over while you stand silently in the corner not disturbing me unless I ask you any questions. That okay with you?"* It wasn't a question and she didn't wait for an answer, quickly opening the door and bustling inside.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *!!! EVENT !!!
> --posts are arranged and separated chronologically--*​
> 
> It took a few minutes for Malik to reply. You can hear some shuffling, a woman yelling concern and another woman who sounded like the Innkeeper.
> ...


 "yeah yeah ive got a green and white suv in the parking lot meet me out there" zyther changed the frequency to angelo "babe meet me outside at my suv its green and white" he switched it back to malik "ok whats happening?"


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 10, 2018)

_3 Pats on the back, avoid the third stall... I'm getting mixed messages here._  After reaching the red door, and going into it, he saw two corridors. the one on the right was scarcely lit, and he couldn't  see what was just a few feet into it. The other way, to the left, seemed to be more brightly lit, and seemed the safer bet. He went through the corridor on the left, and entered the bathroom. It didn't seem in the best condition, and there were signs of a scuffle on the floor. He opened the other stalls first, wanting to check if there was anything else in them before checking the stall he'd been told not to enter.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *!!! EVENT !!!
> --posts are arranged and separated chronologically--*​
> The red panda scans you from head to toe. "Looks like we've got a lot of strangers tonight." She offers her paw, "The name's Zen and I believe you've missed the _masquerade_."
> Zen didn't wait for your response and continued inside the bar to settle in one of the lounge chairs. She yawns, "Oh Rafael, look at what you did! You killed the party. Where's all the music?"
> You glance at the band members on stage, whispering among themselves. Looks like you've stepped into something _nasty_.


Well, she’s rude , I’ll give her that.



*Bartender serves drinks*

Thanks mate.
*Gulps it down in one shot*
O’ Maley: “Hey You! Yeah you! Stop drinking too fast! I need some too.”

Oh Sir, I didn’t see you there. I’ll get one for you.

*Bartender serves two more glasses*

So *sips a bit* what brings and old chap like you here?

O’ Maley: Probably the same reason you’re here lad, to have a little drink! Or maybe something more than that... Hell I don’t even know. Let’s just see what happens next.

*Both drinks more*



*(I live in South East Asia, so I might NOT be able to catch up on all of this. Sorry)*


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

[Foe]

Outside the restaurant, a gray wolf padded along the street.   He'd been paid by the one of the Porcione family to conduct some..... "business" at the Volpe's party tonight.   And he wasn't late.   He'd been given a very specific time.   It would be just a few more minutes, and so he paused a short way down the street from the restaurant.   He waited and watched and scented the air.   

When the time was right, he began padding along again, this time right up to the door.  When no one happened to be looking, the four legged canine let himself in, some way or other.   And then found a quiet table where he could watch and listen.  

It turned out to be one of those corner booths was a likely spot.  Wulf hopped up onto the couch and sat, head up, checking out the clientele.   When the waitress stopped and asked what he'd like, he said,

"Just a drink for now, thanks."


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 11, 2018)

The water buffalo doesnt really seem too convinced about me simply "checking up" on the ladies....but then again thats understandable..i did just kind of crack a bottle over that raccoons' head and knock him the hell out.....sooooooooo yea...how to talk to him about this....-rubs back of head in a confused and thinking kind of manner-.....i cant REALLY tell him it was a set up...can i???
_Well, funny story actually, but you probably dont want to hear all that nonsense."_ You tell him, knowing trying to explain the situation in full in such a short time frame wont cut it. _"But i will say im here to be helpful, not hurtful. If its possible, im HOPING the jackal coming upstairs will vouch for me, but i cant guarantee anything. I saw Procione presenting a problem for those two, and causing major distress to Mercedes, so i stepped in...or rather slid in...to solve the problem myself. I will also say this...if you'd like, when any situation occurs, let me know. It seems the "family" might have an interesting night tonight, and id gladly step in to solve any more issues, especially for Mercedes."_
As i finish talking with the water buffalo, i look deep and directly into his eyes, showing extreme sincerity. Im hoping he AT LEAST gives me a little leash for trust, cause like i said, for Mercedes, I'd have more fun tonight!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> [Foe]
> 
> Outside the restaurant, a gray wolf padded along the street.   He'd been paid by the one of the Porcione family to conduct some..... "business" at the Volpe's party tonight.   And he wasn't late.   He'd been given a very specific time.   It would be just a few more minutes, and so he paused a short way down the street from the restaurant.   He waited and watched and scented the air.
> 
> ...


Hello fellow party member, you look big and tough. Want a soda? My treat!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> *(I live in South East Asia, so I might NOT be able to catch up on all of this. Sorry)*


((so do I~ don't worry dog you're doing just fine.))
After a quick glance at the unconscious bloodied raccoon on the bar floor, O'Maley pours you a mug of ale. "Not a lot of young'uns drinking the classic."
"You don't seem to be fazed, old man." You say to the graying dog.
"Ha!" He barks, amused. "80 years certainly gave this hound sights to see. That, my dear boy-o is just a mere paper cut."
Seeing the new _guest _@Wulf Canavar you slid a coin towards the old hound before greeting the new guy.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((so do I~ don't worry dog you're doing just fine.))


(Cool)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Just a drink for now, thanks."


The doe eyed waitress nervously took out her notepad. "What would you liked to drink sir?"
She was a spotted deer, littered with scars in her limbs. She smelled somewhat dangerous (day old blood you guessed) despite the innocent look she's trying to portray.
You were about to tell her your order when a hooded dog, @Assasinator  approached you - offering to buy you a soda.
You *[Continue ordering from the Waitress] or [Accept the dog's offer]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> _3 Pats on the back, avoid the third stall... I'm getting mixed messages here._  After reaching the red door, and going into it, he saw two corridors. the one on the right was scarcely lit, and he couldn't  see what was just a few feet into it. The other way, to the left, seemed to be more brightly lit, and seemed the safer bet. He went through the corridor on the left, and entered the bathroom. It didn't seem in the best condition, and there were signs of a scuffle on the floor. He opened the other stalls first, wanting to check if there was anything else in them before checking the stall he'd been told not to enter.


((my my, looks like you read up about the red door and that was pages ago!))
The third stall was nothing but a mundane toilet stall - save for the wide door and space given for wheelchairs. _Why would O'Maley tell you to go to the disabled stall_? Something's not adding up. Scanning the stalls quickly, your eyes check out the walls, the toilet, the handlebars, the floors - nothing seems to be out of place. No difference in paint, no difference in tile placement. You shake the handlebars, hoping for a lever but none of them gave you what you were looking for. That is until you felt a slight breeze on top of you.
Directly on top of your head was an air vent, wide enough for you to go through comfortably.
*[Gross! Investigate the stall further] or [Climb up the vent and see where it takes you]*


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

*[Continue ordering from the Waitress]*

Wulf eyed the dog (Assasinator), thinking he might also have been hired by the Porcine family.   Now, how to find out without spilling the beans.   Tonight was a big deal, so there might be other here on "business" even though Wulf's employer hadn't said anything.  He was about to greet the New Dog....

But the scent of the deer waitress.......  

Wulf inhaled deeply as she approached, enjoying both her nervousness and her danger in equal measure.  Maybe he could find the time to hunt her once his main work was done tonight.  Possibly she liked being chased.

"How about a bottle of Big Bad....  Thanks," he said, winking at the attractive waitress.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Feeling ignored, Aaron moves to another spot to find something else to do in this noisy party.

His eyes move towards a middle aged wolf named *Dawn*. Having nothing to do, he tries to engage conversation.

“Hello,” he says nervously, “You liking this party?”


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> *[Continue ordering from the Waitress]*
> 
> Wulf eyed the dog (Assasinator), thinking he might also have been hired by the Porcine family.   Now, how to find out without spilling the beans.   Tonight was a big deal, so there might be other here on "business" even though Wulf's employer hadn't said anything.  He was about to greet the New Dog....
> 
> ...


(You sly wolf...)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

(wolfish grin)(I think a wolf whistle would be laying it on juuuuust a bit think, eh?)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "yeah yeah ive got a green and white suv in the parking lot meet me out there" zyther changed the frequency to angelo "babe meet me outside at my suv its green and white" he switched it back to malik "ok whats happening?"


Angelo stopped in his tracks, seeing Mercedes talking with Edelweiss outside Ms. Pepper's room. His ear twitched when he heard Zyther's voice before disappearing deeper into the corridor. Using a fire exit accessible through the 2nd floor window, Angelo goes out and spots your SUV parked outside. However you were still not there so he decided to wait for you before going down.
Meanwhile, Malik stopped responding to you, instead you can hear more women entering the room.
_What is he doing? Enjoying a harem at a time like this? "Really?!" _You ended up hissing the last part, earning the much needed reply. "Go to the SUV, I'll meet you there."
"Okay, just please be there. I'm getting sick of the charades, sarge."
"I'll be there."
You were about to go out of the room when @JackJackal enters with Zhivago - carrying a girl bleeding from the arm down.
You felt a bit uneasy, having the scene look to familiar. You absentmindedly held your artificial arm.
What do you do?



JackJackal said:


> "ok. Let's go." I said as we took her upstairs. 'louisa! don't die on me please!' I thought.


You and Zhivago carried Louisa to the 2nd floor inn, her blood creating dotted traces on the floor. Zhivago's coat is completely drenched and she's growing paler.
Without time to loose you go straight for the nearest open door and found your _old pal_ @zyther kaldrok in the room.
He looks distraught at the scene and backs out a few paces away - giving you time to lay your lady friend on the bed.
_Not what I imagined our first time in bed to be, Louisa. Please hang in there_.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> (wolfish grin)(I think a wolf whistle would be laying it on juuuuust a bit think, eh?)


(yeah probably)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Angelo stopped in his tracks, seeing Mercedes talking with Edelweiss outside Ms. Pepper's room. His ear twitched when he heard Zyther's voice before disappearing deeper into the corridor. Using a fire exit accessible through the 2nd floor window, Angelo goes out and spots your SUV parked outside. However you were still not there so he decided to wait for you before going down.
> Meanwhile, Malik stopped responding to you, instead you can hear more women entering the room.
> _What is he doing? Enjoying a harem at a time like this? "Really?!" _You ended up hissing the last part, earning the much needed reply. "Go to the SUV, I'll meet you there."
> "Okay, just please be there. I'm getting sick of the charades, sarge."
> ...


i tune in to angelo "angelo whats happening theres a girl bleeding" i wave to zhivago he seemed to remember me smile and nod. i make it to the suv seeing angelo leaning on it.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> The water buffalo doesnt really seem too convinced about me simply "checking up" on the ladies....


The girl's blood dotting the floor up the stairs is quite the concern. With the new guests pouring in, lord knows what might happen at the fresh scent.
_Boy-oooooo!_
Your ears perk up, it's a wonder how you could recognize someone just from the way they talk. O'Maley, of course! If he can give other guests a way out, he can give you a way in. Turning to look, you saw him dragging the unconcious Rafael by the wrists. "Help me clean this up before those damned racoons come in!"
Raccoons?! There's more of them?
You quickly glanced at the door, several black cars are parking right in front, blocking the only exit. Shit Shit Shit! "Come on boy-o! We can't let them know you did this to Don Procione's youngest son!"



Wulf Canavar said:


> *[Continue ordering from the Waitress]*
> "How about a bottle of Big Bad....  Thanks," he said, winking at the attractive waitress.


Surprised by your wink, she lets her disguise fade just for a little bit. "Big Bad? Excellent choice, sir." She said with a mischievous smile.
After jotting it down, she turns with her hips making her skirt fly just a little bit.
"One big bad coming right up."
She leaves, leaving you wondering how fun it would be to hunt her down.



Asassinator said:


> His eyes move towards a middle aged wolf named *Dawn*. Having nothing to do, he tries to engage conversation. “Hello,” he says nervously, “You liking this party?”


The sound of polished metal quickly going back into it's sheath caught your attention. A hidden blade? But where?
Looking at Dawn and her revealing short dress, your brows furrowed in bewilderment. Where could she hide such a thing. There are no sleeves, no bags, no holsters.
"Oh, hello~" She says with a wry smile. "You weren't here before...what's your name sweetheart?"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The sound of polished metal quickly going back into it's sheath caught your attention. A hidden blade? But where?
> Looking at Dawn and her revealing short dress, your brows furrowed in bewilderment. Where could she hide such a thing. There are no sleeves, no bags, no holsters.
> "Oh, hello~" She says with a wry smile. "You weren't here before...what's your name sweetheart?"


"Well, my name's Aaron. I haven't been to a party this big! Want a soda?"
(That's literally his catch phrase)
As a very shy dog, he sits next to Dawn, but at a comfortable distance. 
"So.. you come to these kind of parties often?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

> Surprised by your wink, she lets her disguise fade just for a little bit. "Big Bad? Excellent choice, sir." She said with a mischievous smile.
> After jotting it down, she turns with her hips making her skirt fly just a little bit.
> "One big bad coming right up."
> She leaves, leaving you wondering how fun it would be to hunt her down.



Wulf didn't need to gaze after the waitress, he could tell most everything by her scent.  But he did anyway, just for fun,

But also, this place was a riot of scents, and the biggest one was the blood.   Hmmm.   Looks like the "Business" had started without him.   But was it Volpe or Porcino business, that was the question.   He breathed smoothly and deeply to be calm and relaxed.  He hadn't seen his contact yet, and didn't want to jump in on the wrong side.

So he waited, relaxed, still learning all he could about the others here tonight.   His boss had given him very specific details about his contact.  Any time now the contact would make himself known, so Wulf held his peace, expecting further instructions.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf didn't need to gaze after the waitress, he could tell most everything by her scent.  But he did anyway, just for fun,
> 
> But also, this place was a riot of scents, and the biggest one was the blood.   Hmmm.   Looks like the "Business" had started without him.   But was it Volpe or Porcino business, that was the question.   He breathed smoothly and deeply to be calm and relaxed.  He hadn't seen his contact yet, and didn't want to jump in on the wrong side.
> 
> So he waited, relaxed, still learning all he could about the others here tonight.   His boss had given him very specific details about his contact.  Any time now the contact would make himself known, so Wulf held his peace, expecting further instructions.


(I"M COMING FOR YOU AFTER I'M DONE WITH * HER)*


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I"M COMING FOR YOU AFTER I'M DONE WITH * HER)*



(Heh.   I love a challenge!   But not sure how to have Wulf react to it since it's OOC.   Is it a whisper to him, or something?)

Wulf noticed Aaron as well.  Was he looking back this way?  Wulf's lips pulled back from his teeth in a bit of a feral grin.  Could be friendly.....

Could be something else.....

And Wulf did always like sodas after a chase.....


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i tune in to angelo "angelo whats happening theres a girl bleeding" i wave to zhivago he seemed to remember me smile and nod. i make it to the suv seeing angelo leaning on it.


((omg you left them hahahah! gotta get that Angelo booty!))
"I c-could've hotwired it, but you might not like that" Angelo stammered. Looks like someone's not used to seeing chaos. "Sorry---boss doesn't usually bring me to these kinds of things."



Asassinator said:


> "So.. you come to these kind of parties often?"


"Aaron..." Your name rolled on her tongue as if she's tasting it. "Sounds like some kid I'd take lunch money from."
She checks if you were slightly offended. "Sorry, dog. I'm just--a little stressed with all this blood in the air. It's...quite exciting."
She taps her fingers on her knees, obviously impatient. "And to answer your question, yes I do go to these kinds of parties often. And I usually go home within an hour. But this is taking too long."
_What kind of party lasts for an hour?!_



Wulf Canavar said:


> Any time now the contact would make himself known, so Wulf held his peace, expecting further instructions.


The waitress returns with your drink, placing it down the table as _tempting_ as possible - as if displaying her body on the table for you to eat.
You felt your hand creep out to reach --
Slap!
"Move it, sister."
A firm paw planted on your waitress' butt. Both you and the waitress were startled at the sudden touch from another lady red panda. "We've got something to talk about."
Your contact just arrived. And a part of you wish she hadn't.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((omg you left them hahahah! gotta get that Angelo booty!))
> "I c-could've hotwired it, but you might not like that" Angelo stammered. Looks like someone's not used to seeing chaos. "Sorry---boss doesn't usually bring me to these kinds of things."
> 
> 
> ...


"angelo whats happening there was a girl in there that was bleeding? oh and you dont need to hotwire it" he pulled a key ring out of his pocket and unlocked the door "malik told me to wait at my car" hed get in the car "i guess lets wait?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((omg you left them hahahah! gotta get that Angelo booty!))
> "I c-could've hotwired it, but you might not like that" Angelo stammered. Looks like someone's not used to seeing chaos. "Sorry---boss doesn't usually bring me to these kinds of things."
> 
> The waitress returns with your drink, placing it down the table as _tempting_ as possible - as if displaying her body on the table for you to eat.
> ...




Wulf grinned at the waitress as she came back.  

"Name's Canavar.  Wulf Canavar,"  and he was about to ask her name, when Zen showed up.  Before the panda could edge the waitress out, Wulf laid a paw on the waitresses hand on the table.   He grinned his most winning smile.    'All the better to eat you with' indeed.  "Find you later, right?"  He said to her, knowing she'd say yes.

Then letting her go, Wulf waited until she was out of earshot before rounding on Zen.

He ::growled:: as he spoke.
"Now who in the h*** are you?" he began.    Then he put two and two together.   When his boss had said, "look for the lady in red...." Wulf had thought it really cliche.   Now?  Staring the bold red panda in the face, he realized his boss had been having a joke at his expense.   Well hah hah, two could play at that game.   His boss was probably laughing himself sick right now, watching the clock, and knowing that Zen would be approaching Wulf just now.   

So Wulf changed his tone and grinned at Zen.

"Well, well.   Evening to ya'"   He spoke the challenge, "So you like Big Bad Beer too, huh?"   And expected her to respond with the password and his instructions.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"Edelweiss. Pepper should be in here, but she's not well and in need of  medical attention. That's me. I'm going to go in and look her over while you stand silently in the corner not disturbing me unless I ask you any questions. That okay with you?"* It wasn't a question and she didn't wait for an answer, quickly opening the door and bustling inside.


"Welcome, *Doctor Edelweiss*."
What laid before your eyes before you was the scattered remains of Ms. Pepper.

Okay, maybe remains wasn't the correct word. But they were indeed remains. 

Her dress, tiara, shoes, and hair laid on the bed messily as the person behind was in a state of undress you thought you could handle.
_No wonder she had such wide shoulders._




"Oh no wait, you're still a _student_ but I guess that's what made you come here where I want you. Otherwise, you'd probably just wave it off as a "fever" and be on your merry way like all doctors do."
Not knowing where to look, you stared at the man's scarred back. "W-Where's Ms. Pepper?" You stammered as you closed the door by backing against it.
"There is no Ms. Pepper." Mercedes calmly paced into the room. She crouches at the side of the bed and opened the drawers underneath. Only this time, they were larger than the ones you discovered in the other guest room.
Eyeing it's contents, you can see more weapons, putting the little handgun you found to shame.
"What do you want from me?" You ask, trying to keep calm. _They couldn't possibly brought me here to kill me! I see no reason to._
"Oh, it's pretty simple, doc. I need you to play a part." The fox said, facing you as he put on a black thank top.
He walks closer to you, you inch away only to have your heel hit the door behind you. _Nice move, Edelweiss._
"Play a part?"
"Yes, play a part." The fox tugs his tight shirt down, making it cling to every line in his sculpted body. " Your eyes follow the movement of this delici--_anatomically sound_--specimen.
I need you to be my girlfriend." _GIRLFRIEND?! _
He shrugs. "Since, I'm not Ms. Pepper anymore, I need you to be."
You look at Mercedes for help, but she's too busy picking out guns. "Wh--what about her?!" 
"Mercedes? Nah. *Unlike you*, she has been exposed too much. You however, have not been seen lately, not by guests, not by enemies. The only people who saw you enough was the Polar Bear and Angelo. Angelo's one of mine."
Only a mere inches apart, he takes your hand in his firmly. He whispers in your ear in a similar alluring tone Ms. Pepper had.
"Just put on the wig, pretend to be sick. Simple. Do this favor and your family will be free of all debts. Your father will be a free man, and your education will be paid in full. Don't you want that _Edelweiss_?"
The way he said your name sent shivers down your spine to your legs and to your knees. "Who---are you?"
"Me? Oh, forgive me signora." He plants a kiss to your cheek before pulling you from the door. You land on the soft bed, wide eyed only to be met by a door closing. "Don Volpe."

...

Mercedes pops out from the drawers, her arms filled with heavy artillery.
"Shall I help you get changed, _Ms. Pepper_?"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Aaron..." Your name rolled on her tongue as if she's tasting it. "Sounds like some kid I'd take lunch money from."
> She checks if you were slightly offended. "Sorry, dog. I'm just--a little stressed with all this blood in the air. It's...quite exciting."


“No worries, I can feel the blood in the air too.” 
Being the cautious dog he was. He silently let out his blades swiftly too make sure that they didn’t break while freerunning to the party.
“Are you waiting for someone? You seem, oh how do I say this, tense.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 11, 2018)

(oh oh OH SHIT THIS IS GETTING JUICY) zyther is  waiting for malik in the suv with angelo "before i saw malik at the juice bar the lasrt time i saw him in person we were paratroopers. dropping on an enemy stronghold he was sly calculating. we took the base 1 casualty." "the next day are forces moved on the MAIN base the amount of gunfire was deafening explosions,screams the sound of flesh ripping.  *zyther leaned back in his seat and sighed* "weve known each other since  before he was a sergeant he and omalley were my only friends at the time so i see my friend my BEST friend sitting in a pool of his own blood." "my brain went into MUST SAVE MODE i ran over to him picked him up and put him on my back. all i did was run to a crater formed from a mine going off i put him on the ground tore open his shirt  and fixed up his wound. at the end of the day most of are attacking force were dead the enemy base was a pile of rubble and neither side won anything.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Well, well.   Evening to ya'"   He spoke the challenge, "So you like Big Bad Beer too, huh?"   And expected her to respond with the password and his instructions.


Zen licks her lips, then her teeth.
"I don't drink, it spoils the *hunt*."
For a cute fluffy red panda, she reeks of the real deal. Her attire was a no nonsense crop top and pants that cut just below her knees - for easy movement, you guess.
She was also barefoot, though judging from the discarded broken shoes you stubbed your toe at the entrance, you assumed, she didn't care for things that get in her way.
"I'm Zen, your bridge to Procione." She then slides an old photograph across the table. "You're not here to hunt someone, you're here to hunt _something_."
You took the old Polaroid and examined it. 
It was a photo of four children: a spotted jaguar, a rabbit, a fox, and a wolfhound.
Together they were holding up a wine bottle, quite proudly with wide beaming smiles on their faces.
She then placed a finger on the fox cub "Malik. The current Don Volpe, was a wine maker since he was 10. His masterpiece, 'Sangue di Nemeci' is prized at $1000 a bottle, and that's just the _commercialized _ones. Now we all know the Sauternes market is a ghost town, however that is not quite true. They say it suffers because there are no consumers when in fact, the Volpes are swimming in cash because of..." She moved her finger further up, pointing to the bottle. "...this."
"And Procione wants this? This *one *bottle?"
Zen smiles cheekily, her eyes closed. "Oh honey, have you ever heard of sentimental value?"
"I have." You say flatly, "Everyone wants the original."
Zen nods, as the waitress returned with another drink she had probably ordered prior. It was a dainty glass of liquid gold. She takes a sip and makes the cutest sound you ever heard out of sheer...._delight_? Then she slides the glass towards you. "Don't worry, I don't have cooties."
Narrowing your eyes, you reluctantly take the girlish glass and took a sip.
Your eyes widen, dumbfounded. _What the fuck was that?!_
The smooth liquid flirted with your taste-buds in tantalizing fruity and nutty flavors. It wasn't strong, but it was unforgettable too. Like a sweet first kiss that lingered until you said goodbye.
"Now imagine, what the first bottle tasted like."
Zen gets up and went straight for the front door. Other Procione men flooded into the venue and she disappeared.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “No worries, I can feel the blood in the air too.”
> Being the cautious dog he was. He silently let out his blades swiftly too make sure that they didn’t break while freerunning to the party.
> “Are you waiting for someone? You seem, oh how do I say this, tense.”


"Am I?" Dawn lets out a fake laugh, "And here I thought years of experience masked that. Don't tell anybody, sweetie."
She was about to engage in a deeper conversation when she suddenly picked up a scent. "Versace, Eros." She whispers. "You wearing that, honey?"


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 11, 2018)

As i'm talking with the water buffalo, im getting more and more of a feeling im NOT getting past him, and im just trying to figure out what to do next. On top of that, i dont think the jackal would have vouched for me anyways...he DOES seem to have his mind wrapped around other things, rather than pay attention to me. Understandable. But regardle.....
Boy-o??? ....O'Maley. That tone and word have stuck in my head all evening, like a scottish singer that made a lasting impression in my mind. Not a bad thing though, he seems like a nice old dog.....Wait a min, havent i seen several guests "disappearing" one way or another after conversations with him? The Magic Man!!! well, maybe i DID find an alternative route upstairs after all. 
....but, OH SHIT!!! He's disposing of the body already?!?! I'm pretty sure i just knocked him out!! ....breathe.....No, just hiding it. With a multitude of "new guests" arriving, and most likely the possibility of the Don's men......
WHAT?!?!?!!? THE DON"S SON?!?!?!?! 
i'm not sure if i'm more pissed off or nervous from finding that out. For one, i was hoping to peg a higher totem pole, for two, he's a fucking Don as well???? 
ah well, less thinking, more doing...
_"Ok ok ok, pipe down O'Maley, I'll help. I dont want everyone to know I clobbered his son. I have a ton of questions for you and maybe a favor or two, but for now, what are we doing with the body?" _


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Am I?" Dawn lets out a fake laugh, "And here I thought years of experience masked that. Don't tell anybody, sweetie."
> She was about to engage in a deeper conversation when she suddenly picked up a scent. "Versace, Eros." She whispers. "You wearing that, honey?"


“I’m just saying, Dawn” Aaron tries to say awkwardly, “I have absolutely no idea what you’re talking about.”
They both laugh.
(I seriously have no idea what that is, someone explain please)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Zen licks her lips, then her teeth.
> "I don't drink, it spoils the *hunt*."



Wulf scented the panda and looked her over, thoughtful.   She spoke.

There it was, the password phrase.  She was legit.  "Ok, let's have it," Wulf said.  When she reached down to pull out the photo, he'd assumed she was going to give him a set of four tines - combat claws for his paws.  Probably single bladed for a single thrust, rather than a full set of claw blades for slashing.

Then it was a photo.

"Oh man," he said.   But he couldn't help be interested.   This ought to be a unique challenge.



zenmaldita said:


> She takes a sip and makes the cutest sound you ever heard out of sheer...._delight_? Then she slides the glass towards you. "Don't worry, I don't have cooties."



Wulf snorted at her cuteness.   Girls will be girls.   Somehow or other he took the dainty cup in a wild wolf's paw and sipped it with no problem.  Now that was enough to give him a taste for wine.  Dang!

They met each other's gaze, and he nodded to her as she left.   Her task was done.   Now to his.  The next choice was obvious.  Wulf tucked the photo away somewhere or other, and hopped down from the bench, scenting.  Time to reconnect with that waitress and pump her for information.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “I’m just saying, Dawn” Aaron tries to say awkwardly, “I have absolutely no idea what you’re talking about.”
> They both laugh.
> (I seriously have no idea what that is, someone explain please)


((Eros by Versace is the top 2 perfume for men according to women. so it's a sexy scent.))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Ah, I get it


zenmaldita said:


> ((Eros by Versace is the top 2 perfume for men according to women. so it's a sexy scent.))


.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

*The Story so Far*
_(to help everyone keep track)_​Casa al Mare was the first headquarters of the Volpe family until they moved to a manor in a private estate. Now a restaurant that served the best seafood in the region, it stood at the edge of a river connected to the sea. One may access it from the street, or by boat at the back. It also boasts a 5 star bed and breakfast inn on the second floor. The rooms are furnished with luxurious bespoke items, bed-frames with hidden compartments, and other delightful things yet to be discovered. Rumor has it, the first bottle of Sangue di Nemeci is hidden within it's cupboards. Truly a gem of the town that the Volpe family controls, Casa al Mare was the perfect venue for the Don's inauguration party. However, not everything went as smoothly as one would hope. Or was it all planned?

The moment the civilians exited the scene with the bulk of the Volpe family's members, the restaurant is now vulnerable to attack. A few incidents have already happened. Rumors of spiked drinks have spread, causing more guests to flee. The party hostess, Ms. Pepper fainting to a sudden fever from over fatigue have inspired many young women to go home. The heiress of St.Claire Chocolatier,  Louisa St.Claire, was accidentally stabbed by a Jackal from New York after being thrown in the way by Rafael Procione III. Rafael, in turn was assaulted with a wine bottle by another guest until he fell unconscious. Should Don Procione find out, Casa al Mare might just experience _a rain of bullets.
_
With new foes flooding into the place, will the old house by the sea survive the night? And one must question, with all this happening, where is Don Volpe?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> _"Ok ok ok, pipe down O'Maley, I'll help. I dont want everyone to know I clobbered his son. I have a ton of questions for you and maybe a favor or two, but for now, what are we doing with the body?" _


You both drag the body to the storage room past the kitchen. You've never been at the back rooms but you can tell by the scent of buttered lobster that you had just passed the kitchen. Your stomach growls honestly and O'Maley laughs through a cough. And another. And another...
"You okay, old man?"
O'Maley waves his paw, "Nothing, boy-o...I just haven't this much excitement since I retired!"
_Ah crap, the old codger craves danger and I'm stuck with him._
Rafael groans, his eyes blinking slowly. "Ugh...fuck what happened? Wh-where the hell am I?"
You* [lie] or [whack him in the head again]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (oh oh OH SHIT THIS IS GETTING JUICY)"weve known each other since  before he was a sergeant he and omalley were my only friends at the time


(*pinches Malik's juicy ass cos I can do that*)
"You knew O'Maley?" Angelo asks, surprised that you also knew the wolfhound he played with in 4th grade. "He was the old bartender's son. How is he? Last thing I knew was he moved to hawaii and got married there. He never really contacted us anymore even old O'Maley don't mention him."
Angelo leans back in his seat and reaches out to you to ruffle the mane on your head with a lighthearted laugh. "Who would've known? We've been connected from the start." _Crap, he looks so happy he wasn't able to hear the rest of what you said. Should you tell him the truth?_
Before you could say another word, Malik enters the car from the backseat.
"Missed me?"



Asassinator said:


> “I’m just saying, Dawn” Aaron tries to say awkwardly, “I have absolutely no idea what you’re talking about.”
> They both laugh.


"Yeah, you probably won't know. You look too young to know," Dawn teases, booping your nose. "I have to go, kid. The scent just left the building."
She gets up walks away, until she stops halfway and brings out one of your blades.
You quickly inspect yourself and found yourself one blade short. How did--
THWAK
The blade barely grazed your cheek when it stabbed the wall behind you. "Careful bambino, not everyone is as nice as me."



Wulf Canavar said:


> Time to reconnect with that waitress and pump her for information.


You spotted the waitress behind the bar. Looks like she just relieved someone off their shift.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ”Yeah, you probably won't know. You look too young to know," Dawn teases, booping your nose. "I have to go, kid. The scent just left the building."
> She gets up walks away, until she stops halfway and brings out one of your blades.
> You quickly inspect yourself and found yourself one blade short. How did--
> THWAK
> The blade barely grazed your cheek when it stabbed the wall behind you.


How’d you...


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ”Careful bambino, not everyone is as nice as me."



“I guess you could say that” Aaron said surprised at this new turn of events. “Could you give that back to me?”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf trotted over to the bar where the pretty-yet-dangerous waitress was working.   Having finished his first drink, he started by asking for another.  Just kindness and politeness for the moment, rather than flirting.  He hopped his front paws up on a likely stool by the bar to stand at head height, and winked.  The better to see you, my dear.  And he began to chat her up, asking her name, about work, about her interests, and so forth.

Once he had her name, he said, "So tell me your story.... Tell me about the path in your life that lead you to this very night."

With all the senses at his disposal Wulf attempted to gauge what he could expect from her.   Enlist her help in getting the bottle and running away together?  A great fantasy, but unlikely.   Get her to reveal what she knew about the all-important bottle without her even knowing what he was doing?  He likely wasn't subtle enough for that, and a complete seduction to get the info over pillow talk would take days.  So somewhere in between most likely.   Wulf gauged her level of satisfaction with her employers to guess how much info she'd be willing to spill.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> complete seduction to get the info over pillow talk would take days.


((well well, aren't you a cunning one.))

((lemme just gather enough brain cells to reply later
aaa my head hurts))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((well well, aren't you a cunning one.))


(I KNEW IT!)


Asassinator said:


> (You sly wolf...)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((well well, aren't you a cunning one.))
> 
> ((lemme just gather enough brain cells to reply later
> aaa my head hurts))



(OOC
<wink>
What a nice compliment, thanks!   He IS a wolf after all.

All the better to hear her with, my dear.....

No worries! not in a hurry.   Been fun tonight to do this many posts with this much detail.)





Asassinator said:


> (I KNEW IT!)



(OOC - 
<grin>
Hey now, don't be jumpin' to no conclusions!   
<wink>)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> (OOC -
> <grin>
> Hey now, don't be jumpin' to no conclusions!
> <wink>)


Just sayin’ 

You fit the bill too.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (*pinches Malik's juicy ass cos I can do that*)
> "You knew O'Maley?" Angelo asks, surprised that you also knew the wolfhound he played with in 4th grade. "He was the old bartender's son. How is he? Last thing I knew was he moved to hawaii and got married there. He never really contacted us anymore even old O'Maley don't mention him."
> Angelo leans back in his seat and reaches out to you to ruffle the mane on your head with a lighthearted laugh. "Who would've known? We've been connected from the start." _Crap, he looks so happy he wasn't able to hear the rest of what you said. Should you tell him the truth?_
> Before you could say another word, Malik enters the car from the backseat.
> ...


"well howdy there" zyther says sarcastically "so whats going on what was with the chick bleeding?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "well howdy there" zyther says sarcastically "so whats going on what was with the chick bleeding?


"Ah? I didn't plan for that." Malik shrugs. "She'll be fine. Zhivago's with her. However we're one man short."
"Uh...boss?" Angelo starts, "Is that....are you bleeding? Or is that lipstick?"
Malik's ears perked up, remembering something. "Ah..yeah it's lipstick. Could've sworn I took if off...hmm okay, who do I kiss to get this off?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 11, 2018)

"Damn It! She's losing too much blood! What are we gonna do?!" I asked as I tried to slow it down by ripping off one of my sleeves and tying it around the wound


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Damn It! She's losing too much blood! What are we gonna do?!" I asked as I tried to slow it down by ripping off one of my sleeves and tying it around the wound


"Hold her arm up." Zhivago instructs as he took off one of his suspenders and wrapped it tight at the base of Louisa's arm. "Keep it up,  don't let any more blood flow down to her arm."
You do as your told, watching over Louisa's pale face. She mutters something softly but you couldn't quite hear it.
Meanwhile Zhivago was in the bathroom, looking for, what you guessed, a first aid kit. It took him about 15 seconds to find it and he's back to patching her up.
"What's your name, kid?" he asks you. "I better know in case her family comes after you. We can't have a tombstone that said, in loving memory of a stabby jackal.----sorry. I'm trying to be funny but I'm panicking inside."
At least he's honest.
"Oh god kid, do you even know who this is?"
You shake your head, "Louisa?"
"Louisa St. Claire - Heiress to St.Claire Chocolatier. If she dies, say goodbye to your favorite chocolates."


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Mercedes pops out from the drawers, her arms filled with heavy artillery.
> "Shall I help you get changed, _Ms. Pepper_?"


((called it ^.^ ))

The scene was rather unsettling. Not because it was grotesque or gruesome or bloody. Edelweiss could handle all of those things. She'd see so much in her life, first at father's job, then at school. No, what she saw in that room was _confusing_ and if there was one thing she hated it was personal ignorance. She needed to find out what the hell was going on. And she needed to find out yesterday.

Unfortunately for her, things were only going to get worse as the only other thing she hated as much as ignorance was being mocked, and Pepp- er- this fox gentleman was going straight for her pride. _'just a student' Well excuse me for fucking caring. Fuck this guy. _She gritted her teeth, survival instinct the only thing keeping her from lashing out.  *"I'll remember that the next time someone thinks you're dying."* she hissed under her breath before asking what was possibly the most obvious question ever, trying to get a hold of the situation again. *"W-Where's Ms Pepper?"*

Low and behold, the cute fox lady was actually a cute fox lad. _This_ cute fox lad, who was currently pushing about every button Edelweiss had and being hot while doing it which made matters worse. Not to mention there was a literal fuck-ton of guns underneath his bed. _Not to say I told you so, but I told you so._ Despite hating to give her inner nag any credit, this was looking real bad. *"What do you want from me?"*

The response was surprising. Very surprising. So much so that for once in her life Edelweiss's brain froze for a moment, trying to just process the information. She know she moved a little, asked some questions, but for a minute her body was on autopilot. The word "girlfriend" rang in her head. No one had ever asked her to be their girlfriend before, especially not as a part of an elaborate ruse to fool a bunch of mobsters. She was desperately trying to parse together a reason, any reason, for this to make a lick of sense when she felt his hand on hers and snapped back to reality. His face was so close, his voice so sweet, but his words were honeyed poison. He was offering everything she wanted, and that meant that she had no power in this at all. This was not the negotiation she had wanted, not even the deal she had been prepared to strike. This was for all intents and purposes a command. And she hated that most of all. 

He kissed her on the cheek, so smug and sure of himself, knowing that she couldn't say no. This was the new don after all, and Edelweiss bet he had never heard that word before in his life. Well, apart from someone begging him for theirs. She hadn't even answered and Mercedes was already poised to help her change. This was it. This was her fate.

_Wait. No. Fuck this. This is stupid. He's stupid. He needs to know how stupid this is._

She twisted her hand from his and slid out from between him and the door, eyes narrowed. *"Girlfriend, huh? And I suppose you think you can skip buying me a drink first by paying off my tuition?"* her grin was coming back and she was feeling rather.. bold. Desperate for control, needing not to be looked down on, she was pulling a complete 180 from what any sane person would do in this situation by doing the one thing she knew best- back talking. Surely this would never backfire on her. 

She looked at Mercedes, then the wig and the dress, then back at the Don, eyeing him up and down. *"Even if I said yes to this little stunt, you do realize that this will never work? Yes, I wasn't at the actual party long, but in case you didn't notice I'm also short, white, and a freakin' cat. The only thing you and I share is our bustline, darling,"* She let the last word roll off her tongue. After all, they were supposed to be dating now. *"and that's only cause you decided not to pad. Anyone looks for longer than a second is going to be on to us, on to you. So unless you've got a bunch of body paint in with those guns and about three hours to apply it, I'm not sure what you hope to gain from this little endeavor."*

((I love it when my characters would canonically make bad decisions. ^.^ she's just too damn proud for her own good.))


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Hold her arm up." Zhivago instructs as he took off one of his suspenders and wrapped it tight at the base of Louisa's arm. "Keep it up,  don't let any more blood flow down to her arm."
> You do as your told, watching over Louisa's pale face. She mutters something softly but you couldn't quite hear it.
> Meanwhile Zhivago was in the bathroom, looking for, what you guessed, a first aid kit. It took him about 15 seconds to find it and he's back to patching her up.
> "What's your name, kid?" he asks you. "I better know in case her family comes after you. We can't have a tombstone that said, in loving memory of a stabby jackal.----sorry. I'm trying to be funny but I'm panicking inside."
> ...



Oh crap. i had heard of her business. millions of people loved the chocolates and I if she died then and angry family will be the least of my worries. "Please tell me your just trying to be funny again." I said as I waited for him to finish.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Oh crap. i had heard of her business. millions of people loved the chocolates and I if she died then and angry family will be the least of my worries. "Please tell me your just trying to be funny again." I said as I waited for him to finish.


There was a long silence.
Zhivago just finished bandaging Louisa's arm but didn't take the tie off, just for good measure. 
"I'm bad at jokes, signore." Zhivago sighs. "The last part is the absolute truth. Which is why Procione wanted to wed her to one of his sons."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((called it ^.^ ))
> *"Girlfriend, huh? And I suppose you think you can skip buying me a drink first by paying off my tuition?"*
> *"Even if I said yes to this little stunt, you do realize that this will never work? Yes, I wasn't at the actual party long, but in case you didn't notice I'm also short, white, and a freakin' cat. The only thing you and I share is our bustline, darling,"* She let the last word roll off her tongue. After all, they were supposed to be dating now. *"and that's only cause you decided not to pad. Anyone looks for longer than a second is going to be on to us, on to you. So unless you've got a bunch of body paint in with those guns and about three hours to apply it, I'm not sure what you hope to gain from this little endeavor."*
> ((I love it when my characters would canonically make bad decisions. ^.^ she's just too damn proud for her own good.))


((good on you xD I had some guys fooled but not you. Also it's not a bad decision at all! like what O'Maley said, this boy needs a spanking!))

Malik yawns at the speech you dared escape your lips. "Sorry, _darling_. I suppose you want in on everything before you cooperate. Fair enough." He leans against the door with those piercing blue eyes - as if he was undressing you with every glance. You subconsciously covered yourself with your arms, a gesture he noticed and tried not to laugh at. "Alright, signora, I'll make it brief."
Meanwhile Mercedes put the guns in a duffel bag. For a dainty looking rabbit, her arms are toned and strong - she obviously don't need help lifting all that firepower. Though you silently wished the sultry gentleman over there would help her at le---
"That's enough Mercy, I'll do that."
Mercedes' ears perked up, but she ignores him with a hum. "Just explain to the girl how you're gonna magically control everything."
"Fiiiiine."
He looks back at you. Your arms reached for a pillow and made it a barrier on your lap. You hugged it tight, while giving him a defiant glare.
"Up until sunset, 99% of the guests in the party were member of the Volpe Family - the children, the elderly, the waiters, the staff...they're all in this charade. Only 1% are civilians like you and other interesting individuals who have never seen Ms. Pepper before." He moved from the door to the window beside the bed. With a finger, he lifts the curtain to peak outside. You can tell that a number of cars are parked outside with the lights shining on his face.
Looking out, he continues. "Now, all of the new guests have not seen her or you at all. She might as well be a cat. It's no surprise if I was seeing a fox and a cat at the same time."
You roll your eyes. _Ugh this cocky gorgeous son of a---no wait. Let's do that again Edelweiss. This cocky son of a _---"I spread my own rumors."
"Excuse me?"
"It took 3 months, but I spread rumors of me seeing several ladies that never existed. For all they know, Ms. Pepper could be _anyone_."
"I dressed up as a deer once!" Mercedes chimed in. "We took pictures at the park......gosh I miss my bigger fake boobs." She sighs and went back to packing.
Okay---let's say we follow that but wait! _Wait. wait. that can't be right._ "Are you serious? You did all that, to fool people *tonight*?!"
"Anything to stay alive tonight, signora. I don't have any siblings to replace me after all."
He looks at the clock on the mantle. "I'd hate to put you in this position, but here we are."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “I guess you could say that” Aaron said surprised at this new turn of events. “Could you give that back to me?”


((the blade is behind you, nestled on a wall. You can pull it out ^^ also feel free to explore))



Wulf Canavar said:


> Once he had her name, he said, "So tell me your story.... Tell me about the path in your life that lead you to this very night."





 
"The name's Roxanne, and I'm just your bartender tonight, signore."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Ah? I didn't plan for that." Malik shrugs. "She'll be fine. Zhivago's with her. However we're one man short."
> "Uh...boss?" Angelo starts, "Is that....are you bleeding? Or is that lipstick?"
> Malik's ears perked up, remembering something. "Ah..yeah it's lipstick. Could've sworn I took if off...hmm okay, who do I kiss to get this off?"


zyther climbs in back and wipes the lipstick off maliks face  "you a crossdresser now sarge?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther climbs in back and wipes the lipstick off maliks face  "you a crossdresser now sarge?"


"I didn't tell you?! Wow I'm a bad friend, aren't I?" he smirks boyishly - you couldve sworn you'd push him down for teasing you if you didn't know how dangerous he really is. "Deceit and manipulation's part of the game, Zyther. Plus, I look hot as a chick. Have you seen me?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "I didn't tell you?! Wow I'm a bad friend, aren't I?" he smirks boyishly - you couldve sworn you'd push him down for teasing you if you didn't know how dangerous he really is. "Deceit and manipulation's part of the game, Zyther. Plus, I look hot as a chick. Have you seen me?"


"well you already look  hot so.." zyther wanted to ask him something about the other omalley keeping it quiet"i was talkin to angelo about some of our old missions i mentioned omalley he said hes still alive? the fuck is happeniing"


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 11, 2018)

*[Climb up the vent and see where it takes you]*
_I've already searched the stall long enough. O'Maley seemed in a hurry to have me come in here and look at the third stall specifically, so I need to figure out why. I've searched nearly every nook and cranny, and I probably don't have time to search the rest. _After finishing his internal monolog, Chinko jumped onto the top of the toilet, and reached to get into the vent. After grabbing a hold of it, he tried pulling the cover off. If it stayed on, there was no way he'd get through it.
((So much shit is going down pretty much everywhere else, and in the meanwhile, I'm looking through a bathroom stall and trying to jump into a vent.))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((good on you xD I had some guys fooled but not you. Also it's not a bad decision at all! like what O'Maley said, this boy needs a spanking!))
> 
> Malik yawns at the speech you dared escape your lips. "Sorry, _darling_. I suppose you want in on everything before you cooperate. Fair enough." He leans against the door with those piercing blue eyes - as if he was undressing you with every glance. You subconsciously covered yourself with your arms, a gesture he noticed and tried not to laugh at. "Alright, signora, I'll make it brief."
> Meanwhile Mercedes put the guns in a duffel bag. For a dainty looking rabbit, her arms are toned and strong - she obviously don't need help lifting all that firepower. Though you silently wished the sultry gentleman over there would help her at le---
> ...


((I dunno, I feel like back sassing a mob don with easy access to firearms during a potentially hostile takeover could be considered ill-advised. No matter how badly he needs that kick in the rear. ^.^ ))


In her defense, she had not asked for the full explanation, merely an explanation on how this wasn’t a completely asinine plan. But in his defense, she did actually want to know the full story. That’s always the worst, people who are prettier than you also being clever.

_Good husband material. If you’re okay with a life of crime Hehe. Wait, no. Gross. Stop that._ Now was certainly not the time for such thoughts and she pushed them down, focusing on what he was saying. Though her eyes did travel from time to time, and it seemed like his did too. She could feel them on her fur, making her uneasy. This was a man used to owning everything, and he surely thought he had her too.

_Pervert._

Listening to his “master plan” did not do much to instill more confidence in the feline. The process was sound, but she failed to see the point. Not to mention she was incredibly skeptical of the claim that “no one” had seen “Ms Pepper”. She had been a very prominent feature walking in to the restaurant. With beauty like hers, it would be impossible not to look at her. Volpe certainly knew how to wear a flapper dress.

*“So let me get this straight. You spread rumors about yourself banging multiple hot chicks in order to keep yourself alive tonight. Because surely being jealous of your love life as well as your position would make them want to kill you less, right? Truly, a masterful plan you’ve concocted. I see no way this can go wrong.”* Her voice and face were dead serious, but the sarcasm could not possibly be lost on her audience. She let her guard down a bit, feeling cocky, and leaned back on her palms.

*“Not to mention a dying lover would hardly elicit sympathy in your kind. Just like I’m sure you’re so devastated by having to involve me. So, what? I’m to be bait? Human shield? Distraction? Though, I can tell you now that my ass isn’t as likely as yours to stop traffic.”*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Aaron pulls out the blade and attached it to his wrist again. He was still pretty surprised, but he was taught to suppress his emotions, it helps him think better.

“Was Dawn an _Assassin_?” He thought to himself. Now he’s very curious of what’s going to happen in this party. 

Aaron now knows these things: 
1)Dawn is looking for something
2)Wulf is stilll in the restaurant
3)His curiosity is urging him to do something with one of these thoughts.

Obviously, he needs to know what Dawns finding, because she almost killed him, as if she was trying to scare him. But Aaron confidently follows her scent and it leads to outside the restaurant and somewhere in the streets. 

He climbs the nearest wall, giving him the higher ground, and sets off on his quest to find her.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "well you already look  hot so.." zyther wanted to ask him something about the other omalley keeping it quiet"i was talkin to angelo about some of our old missions i mentioned omalley he said hes still alive? the fuck is happeniing"


Malik hums as he took out his phone and quickly typed a message. Zyther's phone rings from an unknown number. "That's my number by the way."
Zyther reads the message : _O'Maley's dad made it up. Angelo's a crybaby, ysee..._
That's...not right? "_And you went along with it?_" Zyther hissed.
Malik's brows furrowed as he pouted and typed another message. _*He's being questioned a lot for one night. *What is it with these people? Can't you all just...obey?!_
"_Tell him tomorrow if u wanna. Angelo doesn't function when he cries._"
You let out an exasperated sigh. _I get that you lie to control your enemies, but it just doesn't sit right to lie to your own...which makes me think, has he lied to me before?_
Your phone beeps again. It read: _yes_. 
"Ah that's creepy!" You almost dropped your phone as Malik laughed in the backseat.
Feeling left out, Angelo thought he'd pry. "So...are we going soon? We're sitting ducks in this parking lot."
"Wait a bit...we're still one man short."



HammerMasher77 said:


> *[Climb up the vent and see where it takes you]*
> _I've already searched the stall long enough. O'Maley seemed in a hurry to have me come in here and look at the third stall specifically, so I need to figure out why. I've searched nearly every nook and cranny, and I probably don't have time to search the rest. _After finishing his internal monolog, Chinko jumped onto the top of the toilet, and reached to get into the vent. After grabbing a hold of it, he tried pulling the cover off. If it stayed on, there was no way he'd get through it.
> ((So much shit is going down pretty much everywhere else, and in the meanwhile, I'm looking through a bathroom stall and trying to jump into a vent.))


The cover wasn't loose but it wasn't jammed either. It opened quite smoothly, as if someone took special care of it's joints. Then, a short metal ladder drops down suddenly - sounding like cracking thunder, echoing in the tiled room. You could've sworn someone outside would've heard that! _Don't panic, don't panic, you're alright, Chinko. The red door was specially thick and heavy. Maybe it's that way to block this sound! Yeah that's plausible. Come on, calm down!_
With one hand you pull yourself up the ladder before using the other.
Once you've got half of your body into the vent, you noticed how oddly spacious it was. Like it was meant for going about in the first place.
Looking in the long crawl space, you see a bit of light streaming in. You can also hear some music playing - then a sudden commotion.
Filled with adrenaline you crawl towards it and found a dart gun poised at the vent, aimed at the bar where you were sitting. _Holy shit was someone trying to do me in_? No wait----examining the dart gun you noticed that it's been there for a while, dust, cobwebs and all. P_hew. Okay, so it wasn't specifically meant for me_.
Curious you jimmy the dart gun, being careful not to fire it - until you heard a pained yelp from the bar. Your eyes shot to the bar, seeing the events unfold. A raccoon you've never seen before throwing a girl toward a jackal...

_And then there was red._

The fox who loitered the bar with Mercedes, _swooped in_ and smashed a bottle to the raccoon's head.
You quickly shut your eyes, but could still hear the sound of the bottling cracking._ Stop! Make it stop!_
Without another word you fired the dart gun and hit the raccoon, knocking him instantly unconscious. Your actions led to many more downstairs. Looks like the girl is alive, but barely. _What a night! Was I just in time?_
You contemplated on staying where you are, you could be useful here. Then again, you don't wanna see any more nasty things.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> He climbs the nearest wall, giving him the higher ground, and sets off on his quest to find her.


Dawn is prowling behind the building - a small dock by the river. With her outfit, she looks nothing but a guest who wanted some fresh air, but you know better now.
Crouching down, she inspects some boats docked at the small wooden pier.
"Where is he?!" She stomps her foot on rickety wood, cracking the plank. "Shit!"
For a big girl, she was nimble and backed up just in time before falling into the water. With her nose in the air, she searched for her mark again._ Looks like the scent's been contaminated. That *is* frustrating, good luck finding your target._ You mocked her in your thoughts. Was it amusing to you - to see an amateur try their hand at your job? You're only a few more steps to becoming Master Assassin, but you can't help wondering if you could find the mark before she does - just out of pure curiosity.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 11, 2018)

Chinko remains poised in the vent with the dart gun he had found, and takes a moment to look at where he'd last seen O'Maley, just to say if the old hound was okay.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> Chinko remains poised in the vent with the dart gun he had found, and takes a moment to look at where he'd last seen O'Maley, just to say if the old hound was okay.


Watching the events unfold, you were the eye that saw all. O'Maley seems fine, chatting up new guests as if nothing happened - as if the guy passed out on the floor never existed. _Yikes. Is this how it usually is?_
"You don't seem to be fazed, old man." The new hooded guest said to your friend.
"Ha!" O'Maley barks, amused. "80 years certainly gave this hound sights to see. That, my dear boy-o is just a mere paper cut."
_Paper cut? A guy getting his head whacked is just a mere paper cut?_
Considering that the raccoon in question was still breathing, you suppose it could just be a _papercut_ to someone who saw 80 years of red.
When the guest left, O'Maley slightly moved his head towards your direction and gave you a nod - and then a thumbs up, hidden under the counter, but within your sight in this angle.
A thumbs up, eh?
What a weird feeling. _I didn't do something exactly good...or admirable, or anything worth a gold star but somehow, that thumbs up felt good._


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 11, 2018)

_I guess since he approves of me taking down the raccoon._ Whatever the reason was, Chinko felt good at O'Maley giving him the thumbs up. It seemed like such a simple action, but it made him feel... happy. Like he did when he'd went to his friend's house. He hadn't felt like that in so long, he might as well have never felt it. But this gave him more resolve to keep a watchful eye on the bar , and anywhere else he could see, to make sure things didn't get as bad as the scene that had just unfolded.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *“Not to mention a dying lover would hardly elicit sympathy in your kind. Just like I’m sure you’re so devastated by having to involve me. So, what? I’m to be bait? Human shield? Distraction? Though, I can tell you now that my ass isn’t as likely as yours to stop traffic.”*


((He's used to being sassed but---thank goodness for the location and the enemies on the floor below! Since Edelweiss doesn't seem to be the kind to just die quietly, knives are out. He can't open fire on her either or he'll give their position away xD So we're stuck here, you're in control more than you think))
Growing tired of how uncooperative Edelweiss is, Malik takes out a small metal case from his pocket. _What is that? Is he gonna drug me now? He's gonna have it his way one way or another huh?_
"hmm...I can't really say, Edelweiss. I've never been in a relationship to know what it's like."
_For real?!_
He opens the case and takes out a cigarette. _Really? In a room? You want us to die in a fire?_
"Really? You wanna trigger the alarms, Mal?"
Thank you Mercedes.
He looks at a window longingly. "Don't have any ideas! Procione's_ right outside_. You gonna have to keep that nicotine addiction in check." Like a child being scolded he grumbles and begrudgingly puts the cancer stick back into it's box. This is ridiculous! How old is he? Also it's _infuriating_ how his scrunched up face is cute as hell.
"Fine._ Zitella_." He barks, Mercedes shivers at the comment. "You be Ms. Pepper then!"
"What? No! I have a date _toniiiiiighhttt_." She whines, tapping her foot rapidly on the floorboards. "And like _you said_, I've already been exposed. Since I was 10. Procione knows what I look like no matter what we do."
The tapping of her foot was getting louder. "Mercy, you're gonna give us away!"
Leaning on the soft pillow you enjoyed the amusement before you. They hardly look like Don and Henchman - hench woman. Just...friends. While you're certainly trapped in this room, you can't help but love how you turned the tables by being snarky. _If it was with anyone else, they could have put a hole in my head already. Good thing Don Volpe's just a boy. Well... _You're eyes traveled down south, guided by the smooth leather apparel. _He's a big boy_...
_What eew gross stop it Edelweiss Stop it! Stop right there!_
Her voice getting louder, Mercedes put her hands on her hips indignantly "If she won't cooperate, then go for plan B!"
_Plan B?_
Malik looks at the clock again, and then you with a heavy sigh. "Seeing how unbearable you are I'd rather not have you as a pretend girlfriend even. I can't have debates_ all the time_."
"I think she makes you think more than you already think!" Mercedes laughs, "I like her."
"Yeah?" Malik hoists the duffel bag over his shoulder and opens the door. He steps out before you could hear exactly what he said before he closed it - leaving you and Mercedes alone.
_"You and me both." Did I hear that right?_
Not wasting another moment, Mercedes gets up and opens an armoire. It looks empty but we all know it's not empty.
She taps the bottom and takes out a bullet proof vest, and other combat gear. "It's a good thing we're the same size." She remarks.
"Gear up, _you're going out_."
"Out?! Is this another girlfriend joke?"
"Darling, if you don't do plan A, you can't stay here. You need to go so suit up."
_Well, I guess it's better than pretending to be someone else. "_What about you?"
Mercedes loads a pretty standard looking handgun - you could've sworn it's the same one you found. "Like I said, sweetie. I have a date tonight."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> _I guess since he approves of me taking down the raccoon._ Whatever the reason was, Chinko felt good at O'Maley giving him the thumbs up. It seemed like such a simple action, but it made him feel... happy. Like he did when he'd went to his friend's house. He hadn't felt like that in so long, he might as well have never felt it. But this gave him more resolve to keep a watchful eye on the bar , and anywhere else he could see, to make sure things didn't get as bad as the scene that had just unfolded.


_So...does this mean I'm part of the family now? It's not like I gunned anyone down. This is just a sleeping dart I guess._
Then, to your right, you could hear two people mumbling. To you, every conversation in this vent sounds like mumbling. But this particular one, caught your interest. Although not audible, you can tell from the tone of voice that they mentioned the wine O'Maley poured you earlier: 'Sangue di Nemeci'. Honestly, it rolls off the tongue so nicely but you can tell meaning is really grim. For one, Nemeci sounds like 'nemesis' and 'nemesis' is 'enemy'. So what about Sangue? Doe sit start with S too? _Sweat?!_
Well, you can't possibly name a wine Sweat of Enemies. That's gross!
Hushing your thoughts, you noticed that the conversation seems to be over and a new guest has settled in the bar. Oddly enough the attending bartender is now a doe, entertaining the newcomer. So where's O'Maley?
You try to cram your face at the vent, trying to see with the window.
At the far upper corner you saw them - O'Maley and the fox, carrying a body to the back.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 11, 2018)

You know, i keep trying to figure out if this old hound is more of an "active member" of family that this party has hosting, or if he is just craving action and danger, like he may have had and dealt with in his youth. At the earlier bar, he seemed just like a barkeep who had the passing time catch up with him and stories to tell to his patrons. But now.....maybe im a bit curious where this will go....
Ahhhhhhhhhhh....that does smell amazing...how i wouldnt mind digging in for.......
NO!!! Keep focused, at least until me and O'Maley do something.....useful....with this body...THEN WE CAN EAT!!! yeeeeeeeeesssssssss....
_"Excitement? And since you retired? Old hound, what EXACTLY did you do back in your day as work? Or better yet, Who were, or are, you working for? I'm game for entertainment, but maybe a heads up of what i might have to deal with for, i dont know, say tonight???"_
As we finish our exchange of words, my body tenses and my ears perk up quite sharply. Its that raccoon coming to!! Well....i mean we don't need him conscious for a while....so i guess ill be a bit down and dirty, and pay him back for what he did to that female at the bar...poor thing. I hope her and the jackal made it out and away safely. 
This is wrong and deplorable in SO many ways....but an eye for an eye, i suppose???
The raccoon starts to stir and i start my....indecent assualt. As far as i can tell, he's a male, so im pretty sure he has....equipment. He was picking on a female, so ill teach him through pain to respect them. 
Instead of *Whacking him in the head again, or a gut shot*, like most sane creatures would do, as he stirs sitting up against the wall, a swift kick between his legs along with that same leg delivering a nasty knee to the chin, was delivered swiftly and harshly. 
......ouch.....


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> Instead of *Whacking him in the head again, or a gut shot*, like most sane creatures would do, as he stirs sitting up against the wall, a swift kick between his legs along with that same leg delivering a nasty knee to the chin, was delivered swiftly and harshly.
> ......ouch.....


((*OUCH!* Damn you got a bone to pick with Rafael, don't you?! hahahaha good thing he isn't a Tanuki, or you'd have to kick a lot.))
Your smart move made Rafael yelp so loudly it caught the attention of the Procione men lounging inside.
"Sounds like someone got kicked in the balls!" Oh shit! You turn your head back to check if anyone was fast enough to come after you.
None.
"Sounds like _you _when you get hit by mama!"
The restaurant roared in laughter. _Sheesh._ _What a bunch of children_, you thought as your eyes rolled. You turn your head back to the task at hand when you suddenly got your face punched in!
The punch was strong enough to send you on your bum. "That's what you g---!!!"
Wiping the blood off the corner of your mouth, you squint at the scene happening before you. The light at the back isn't helping but--what? What is O'Maley doing? Is that a choke hold?!
It only took a few seconds before Rafael passes out again.
"Is--is he dead?" You ask.
"Nah...that would make a bigger problem, and frankly son, we don't have enough of us to fight that problem right now."
Phew. Well, at least you weren't part of a murder.
_"Hey, did you hear that? Sounds like the kid!"
"Where is that rascal?"_
Looks like you have to keep on moving.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 11, 2018)

_What the hell is the old hound doing!? _ There's no reasonable way he wouldn't be pursed, unless... a distraction was made. But if he tried making a ruckus, he could be spotted, and then... he didn't want to consider the what-ifs. But on the other hand, if he did nothing, O'Maley would be caught, and he'd... 
At that thought at the front of his mind, he decided. There was no way he was going to let as kind, attentive, and smart a person as O'Maley get caught. Besides, it didn't look like the body they were carrying was dead. At least, not yet.
Chinko aimed at a few populated points in the building, and fired into the masses, hoping to drag everybody's attention away from the fox and old hound.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Dawn is prowling behind the building - a small dock by the river. With her outfit, she looks nothing but a guest who wanted some fresh air, but you know better now.
> Crouching down, she inspects some boats docked at the small wooden pier.
> "Where is he?!" She stomps her foot on rickety wood, cracking the plank. "Shit!"
> For a big girl, she was nimble and backed up just in time before falling into the water. With her nose in the air, she searched for her mark again._ Looks like the scent's been contaminated. That *is* frustrating, good luck finding your target._ You mocked her in your thoughts. Was it amusing to you - to see an amateur try their hand at your job? You're only a few more steps to becoming Master Assassin, but you can't help wondering if you could find the mark before she does - just out of pure curiosity.


Aaron was tempted to interfere, but hesitated and kept waiting for her to make another move.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 11, 2018)

"so who are we waitin for sarge?" right when zyther asked that question there was a scream heard from outside. zyther rushed for the glove box and pulled out a pistol his eyes fairly paranoid. "the fuck that sounded like terrence?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> There was a long silence.
> Zhivago just finished bandaging Louisa's arm but didn't take the tie off, just for good measure.
> "I'm bad at jokes, signore." Zhivago sighs. "The last part is the absolute truth. Which is why Procione wanted to wed her to one of his sons."


"Porcione? Is he That red panda's father?" I aske with worry in my voice


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> _What the hell is the old hound doing!? _ There's no reasonable way he wouldn't be pursed, unless.
> .. a distraction was made. But if he tried making a ruckus, he could be spotted, and then... he didn't want to consider the what-ifs. But on the other hand, if he did nothing, O'Maley would be caught, and he'd...
> At that thought at the front of his mind, he decided. There was no way he was going to let as kind, attentive, and smart a person as O'Maley get caught. Besides, it didn't look like the body they were carrying was dead. At least, not yet.
> Chinko aimed at a few populated points in the building, and fired into the masses, hoping to drag everybody's attention away from the fox and old hound.


((O gee....Chinko pls!))
The sudden rise of yawning guests have caused the others to get suspicious.
"Hey barkeep! What do you think you're doing spiking our drinks!?"
The sudden landslide of shouted slurs startled the doe. One by one they start surrounding the bar where @Wulf Canavar is. If you fire again, you might just give your position away.



Asassinator said:


> Aaron was tempted to interfere, but hesitated and kept waiting for her to make another move.


You both wait outside, you at your perch and her behind a broken gondola.
If she's not going back in, then you're sure that the mark is outside the premises.



zyther kaldrok said:


> "so who are we waitin for sarge?" right when zyther asked that question there was a scream heard from outside. zyther rushed for the glove box and pulled out a pistol his eyes fairly paranoid. "the fuck that sounded like terrence?"


Rafael's yelp, courtesy of @wildcard8779 echoed in the street. While you were concerned, Malik and probably the rest of the town didn't seem to care.
"Some poor bastardo probably got his balls kicked."
"Sounds like a stiletto did it." Angelo chimed in, chuckling as he gently pushed the gun down.
"Nah, pretty sure a knee did it."
With Angelo's giant paws on his, Zyther held the gun between his knees. "How are you both so are knowledgeable with the sounds of that _specific_ pain?"
Before answering, Malik reached down to the duffel bag for another phone. You can tell by the green light on it's small screen that it was older - if not, ancient. After that he began to speak, still texting.
"It's faster to get information out through the balls than cutting fingers. And if that doesn't work---well----we cut something else."
You quickly closed your legs. "Seriously."
"It's amazing what men really prioritize."

...

You wait back in silence again.
This is getting so uncomfortable. You dare ask again. "So who are we waiting for?"
"Schwarz' daughter." Malik says looking out the window. No sign of the lady in question yet.
Angelo gasped. "The necromancer?"
"Yeah. She's with Mercedes right now. Can't let the Procione get that kind of power now can we?"
Necromancer? If the Volpe family had someone like that in their ranks, could the story of O'Maley's dad be true?



JackJackal said:


> "Porcione? Is he That red panda's father?" I aske with worry in my voice


"No, Rafael's father. We not seen him yet, but he maybe in one of them cars outside, waiting."
((pls forgive Zhivago's bad english, he's working on it))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

"necromancer and i thought cybernetics were fucking insane the fuck is going on?"zyther put the gun under the seat ""you planning on raising an army of dead mobsters sarge?"   the screaming instensified as time passed "fucking hell feels like im back in triaiko" zyther shivered and felt his ear?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "necromancer and i thought cybernetics were fucking insane the fuck is going on?"zyther put the gun under the seat ""you planning on raising an army of dead mobsters sarge?"   the screaming instensified as time passed "fucking hell feels like im back in triaiko" zyther shivered and felt his ear?


"Not a bad idea in theory, Zyther. I can just use them at my disposal without worrying---*BUT* If I do that, the townspeople will probably take out pitchforks and torches."
You didn't really get the humor - heck you'd probably join the mob of villagers.
"I'm not going to. The dead are better off as _fertilizer_. Procione might think different."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You both wait outside, you at your perch and her behind a broken gondola.
> If she's not going back in, then you're sure that the mark is outside the premises.


Aaron  waits for a few more minutes, still waiting for her to decide what to do. She knows who her target is, and he doesn't. So all he can do is wait and hope to not doze off in the process.

*drinks soda*  _This is taking too long, _ He thought.  _If she knows where the target is, then is she waiting for another client to help her?_


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((He's used to being sassed but---thank goodness for the location and the enemies on the floor below! Since Edelweiss doesn't seem to be the kind to just die quietly, knives are out. He can't open fire on her either or he'll give their position away xD So we're stuck here, you're in control more than you think))
> Growing tired of how uncooperative Edelweiss is, Malik takes out a small metal case from his pocket. _What is that? Is he gonna drug me now? He's gonna have it his way one way or another huh?_
> "hmm...I can't really say, Edelweiss. I've never been in a relationship to know what it's like."
> _For real?!_
> ...


Edelweiss turned and stared blankly at the door for a few moments, almost as though she was trying to see through it to Volpe. Her lips pursed as she turned something over in her head, thinking heavily before asking Mercedes nonchalantly,* "If I make it out of this alive, you think I should ever tell him that I would have agreed to be Pepper if he had just stuck around? Like, I still think it was a stupid plan, but I never outright said no either..."* She turned to Mercedes and smirked, a small conspiratorial chuckle escaping her lips as she took the vest from her hands. 

As she began to put on the combat gear Edelweiss's chuckle turned into laugh. Small at first, but growing in to a full guffaw. She tried to keep it down, not wanting to "give them away", but she couldn't help but giggle at the sheer absurdity of it all. To Mercedes it might have seemed like the feline had finally snapped under the pressure, but really she just found everything so ridiculous. _I'm in a hot mafia don's place putting on riot gear because I declined to be his fake girlfriend so some rival gang wouldn't kill him, with a rabbit who takes handguns on dates and bickers like an old married couple. Yep. Not weird at all. Man, Claire is going to flip if I ever tell her this story. Wonder how she'd react if I brought him home one night. Well, if I survive this. Oh man, I am so fucked. haha._

Zipping herself into the last of what she assumed was bullet proof padding, Edelweiss turned to Mercedes. *"So what now? Out the window? Through the door? Secret tunnel behind a poster of Raquel Welch?"*

((shorter post cause it's late and i'm sleepy. also, fifty points to whoever gets the reference.))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((shorter post cause it's late and i'm sleepy. also, fifty points to whoever gets the reference.))


((oh no, I can't get 50 points! also yeah I had a feeling she would agree eventually, but the clock is ticking QUQ ma boi needs to be somewhere))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

"na id probably join in on the necromantic frenzy i enjoy some reckless violence once in a while" zyther' eyes go predatory and his tail starts to swish around "hey babe" he says climbing onto angelo "lets have some fun"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Edelweiss turned and stared blankly at the door for a few moments, almost as though she was trying to see through it to Volpe. Her lips pursed as she turned something over in her head, thinking heavily before asking Mercedes nonchalantly, "If I make it out of this alive, you think I should ever tell him that I would have agreed to be Pepper if he had just stuck around? Like, I still think it was a stupid plan, but I never outright said no either..." She turned to Mercedes and smirked, a small conspiratorial chuckle escaping her lips as she took the vest from her hands.


As you say this, Mercedes help you put it on and zip you up at the back. "If he stuck around? Why? Did you want him in the room while you changed? You naughty girl~" Mercedes teased. "Yes, I had a feeling you would have but we're pressed for time. Malik could have wooed you longer but Rafael Procione's arrival was unexpected."


Le Chat Nécro said:


> As she began to put on the combat gear Edelweiss's chuckle turned into laugh. Small at first, but growing in to a full guffaw. She tried to keep it down, not wanting to "give them away", but she couldn't help but giggle at the sheer absurdity of it all. To Mercedes it might have seemed like the feline had finally snapped under the pressure, but really she just found everything so ridiculous. I'm in a hot mafia don's place putting on riot gear because I declined to be his fake girlfriend so some rival gang wouldn't kill him, with a rabbit who takes handguns on dates and bickers like an old married couple. Yep. Not weird at all. Man, Claire is going to flip if I ever tell her this story. Wonder how she'd react if I brought him home one night. Well, if I survive this. Oh man, I am so fucked. haha.
> Zipping herself into the last of what she assumed was bullet proof padding, Edelweiss turned to Mercedes. "So what now? Out the window? Through the door? Secret tunnel behind a poster of Raquel Welch?"


Admiring her work, Mercedes scans you from head to toe. "Fits like a glove...oh! Mustn't forget the finishing touch." She puts the loaded gun into your holster. "If you can't shoot, don't. Let him."
"What, so I'm like...the extra gun holder?"
"If he lets you out of the car, maybe."
"This is absurd..." You sigh, "I'm gonna die tonight~ I can feel it!"
Mercedes simply hummed an old tune as she walked towards a mirror on the wall. "No posters of eternally young women, but..." She slides the mirror to the side and reveals a door. "Technically, through a door."
You jab a finger at the door Malik went through, "Why, what's wrong with that one?"
Mercedes grins as if she was about to say a bad joke, "Because it's not secret! --- I know, it's bad. Just go. He's waiting."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "na id probably join in on the necromantic frenzy i enjoy some reckless violence once in a while" zyther' eyes go predatory and his tail starts to swish around "hey babe" he says climbing onto angelo "lets have some fun"


Being a closet virgin Malik just went out of the car. "OOOKay. My lady's taking long so...I'll wait. Outside. Please keep it down."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

(oh shit lets hope teh don gettts laid soon) "so babe" he plants a teasing kiss on angelos neck "where do u want to start?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron  waits for a few more minutes, still waiting for her to decide what to do. She knows who her target is, and he doesn't. So all he can do is wait and hope to not doze off in the process.
> 
> *drinks soda*  _This is taking too long, _ He thought.  _If she knows where the target is, then is she waiting for another client to help her?_


Finally, a sound broke the silence in the streets below. Someone just got out of the green and white SUV - a fox clad in black. He lighted a cigarette, giving color and light to the dark parking lot.
_Hm..wonder how Dawn's doing?_ You glance to her hiding spot to find her gone.

"Hello darling!" Then you heard her voice.
There she was, walking casually towards, who you assumed, her target. "Remember me? We danced before." _You buffoon! You could've sniped him from where you were!_

"No, not really. Mind dancing with me to make me remember?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (oh shit lets hope teh don gettts laid soon) "so babe" he plants a teasing kiss on angelos neck "where do u want to start?


(he's experienced but no home runs lmao he's always pressed for time...my poor child.)
"Hmm...do you really wanna do this? _In your car? _I might get carried away."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Finally, a sound broke the silence in the streets below. Someone just got out of the green and white SUV - a fox clad in black. He lighted a cigarette, giving color and light to the dark parking lot.
> _Hm..wonder how Dawn's doing?_ You glance to her hiding spot to find her gone.
> 
> "Hello darling!" Then you heard her voice.
> ...


_So Dawn’s going to tango with her target eh? Well this will be interesting...
_
Aaron jumps off the perch, landing as soft as a feather. He needs to find some]thing to do while eavesdropping on them...


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 12, 2018)

YES...I DO HAVE A BONE TO PICK WITH HIM....FUCKING INSENSITIVE PRICK!!! 
i realize that yelp probably gave our position away....yep....but he deserved it...FUCK!!!
As i was enjoying the slight reprieve of tension from the laughter outside, I turned and got one hell of a shot to the face!!! DICK!!!
...Well, that was the only thought i had as i was sent to the floor with the force of what felt like a football player tackle. Damn!!! How in the WORLD does he have that much umph after being waylaid across the head AND a knee to the chin after a nut check??? ....Whatever, im just glad im a bit used to and resiliant to pain, otherwise, that probably would have had me out for the night....
Besides, ive got Mercedes to think about. I'd have to say, i think shes going to be my driving force for the night. 
Anyways....wait....O"MALEY???? Holy shit, that old hound still has gumption and fight to boot!!! Note to self....dont get on the hounds bad side. 
no time to think again
"_Alright, lets go O"Maley. Let's get to some sort of safety first, then i can ask for those favors and get those questions answered. Whats our next move?" _


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *Welcome, darling. *
> _Have a drink, play a round - just don't put anyone on the ground._
> 
> 
> ...


( I'm going to talk to O'Maley if you don't mind)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> ( I'm going to talk to O'Maley if you don't mind)


(O'Maley is currently trying to dispose off a body...I mean...trying to hide an unconcious fellow)
((everything's going so fast I should update that front page))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (he's experienced but no home runs lmao he's always pressed for time...my poor child.)
> "Hmm...do you really wanna do this? _In your car? _I might get carried away."


zyther snickered "dont be nervous babe im not. because this cars a shithole anyway" zyther dropped backseats and opened the door and gave malik the gun "here just in case" he pulls angelo in the back. "knock on the door if you need me to move the car"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (O'Maley is currently trying to dispose off a body...I mean...trying to hide an unconcious fellow)
> ((everything's going so fast I should update that front page))


Ah okay if you don't mind me asking which characters are currently open?)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> Ah okay if you don't mind me asking which characters are currently open?)


Me!


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Me!


alright what have you got for me?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

*Dawn* (Wolf) - a vindictive assassin who's after Don Volpe. She found him in a parking lot. You can watch or interrupt her hunt.
*Ricardo* (Water Buffalo) - hotheaded Volpe henchman guarding the stairs to the Inn where Mercedes and a player are hiding.
*Louisa* (Racoon) - a girl in-debt to the Volpes, she got stabbed and is resting at the Inn with a player. The room is guarded by Zhivago. You may present yourself as a doctor to get in her room.
*Mercedes* (Rabbit) - one of the don's childhood friends, currently hiding a player at the Inn. She's heavily armed, and a player already expressed romantic interest in her, engage at your own risk.
*Zhivago* (Wolfdog) - a bodyguard protecting Louisa and a player at the Inn
*Don Malik Volpe* (Fox) - the young don is currently taking a smoke in the parking lot. Approach at your own risk.
*Lynda* (Maned Wolf) - the innkeeper who you might convince to give you access to the upper floors.
*Roxanne* (Deer - not in picture) - the current flirty bartender is surrounded with enemies. Approach at your own risk.
You both can try getting in on what's happening =)


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *Dawn* (Wolf) - a vindictive assassin who's after Don Volpe. She found him in a parking lot. You can watch or interrupt her hunt.
> *Ricardo* (Water Buffalo) - hotheaded Volpe henchman guarding the stairs to the Inn where Mercedes and a player are hiding.
> *Louisa* (Racoon) - a girl in-debt to the Volpes, she got stabbed and is resting at the Inn with a player. The room is guarded by Zhivago. You may present yourself as a doctor to get in her room.
> *Mercedes* (Rabbit) - one of the don's childhood friends, currently hiding a player at the Inn. She's heavily armed, and a player already expressed romantic interest in her, engage at your own risk.
> ...


(looks like Roxanne needs help. I'll reply in the morning I'm clocking out)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

((omg this event is stressful hahaha I didnt expect actual plot to come in. where are we gonna put the body now, @wildcard8779 ?! I honestly don't know where to put him. aaaaa after this, I'm gonna make Malik go grape stomping to make more wine D<))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> alright what have you got for me?


(Right now, I need to find something to do while keeping an eye out for Dawn)


zenmaldita said:


> *Dawn* (Wolf) - a vindictive assassin who's after Don Volpe. She found him in a parking lot. You can watch or interrupt her hunt.


(Maybe we can agree on going after her?)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 12, 2018)

(really???? wellll......shit.....ummmmmmmmm yea lemme think about this for a few and see what i can cook up.)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

((there are some cellars...at first I was trying to get him outside, but Malik and co are outside. Rafael might go apeshit if he sees him hhahaha))


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 12, 2018)

@Asassinator (go with the flow a little, look around your environment, see if anything...or anyone...catches your eyes. Just tossing ideas out there)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> @Asassinator (go with the flow a little, look around your environment, see if anything...or anyone...catches your eyes. Just tossing ideas out there)


(Good idea. But I want to interact with other players)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 12, 2018)

(touche. not my call then. OH @zenmaldita ...lol)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 12, 2018)

O'Maley looks around the storage room after wringing the raccoons' neck and making him pass out again. He seemed like he was scanning for...something...but I'm not sure what. 
_"Hey Boy-o, tie up his paws so he can't make another attempt at getting fist-crazy, wouldja now? I'd do it meself there, but I'm not as yung 'en spritly as i used to be, 'en that scuff were me out a but."_ He throws me a rope as he finishes his broken english wording. .....wait....were him out a butt??? ok whatever...ill just do what he says and see what happens.
_"Yes i can, old hound. But...what are you looking fo..."_ 
_"shhhhhhh, shut up, we may have company soon!" _O'Maley cut me off....with perfect english this time????Now im REALLY curious...
No, no thinking. Just tie up the raccoon and do what the hound says. I finish tieing him up and turn to O'Maley just as he finds what he is looking for: A false wall....Surprise surprise right? Should of known with these shenanigans going down so far. 
O'Maley pops open the wall and waves me towards him. _"C'mon Boy-o, follow me. We have to meet up with some "friends"." _
I start dragging the raccoon and following O'Maley to....A staircase? huh. interesting...


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((the blade is behind you, nestled on a wall. You can pull it out ^^ also feel free to explore))
> 
> 
> View attachment 30243
> "The name's Roxanne, and I'm just your bartender tonight, signore."



Wulf grinned at Roxanne, as if seeing her for the first time.  Her scent was enough to make him think of hunting and....other things.  His ears perked up, and his tail wagged involuntarily.  He stilled it to not let her see too much of his interest.

She gave him another bottle of Big Bad Beer, and he made sure that his paw touched her hand.   He was looking directly into her eyes at the time.   She blushed, just a bit.

Wulf hung out at the bar, and enjoyed his drink, and Roxanne's company, in no hurry.  She would go off and serve other customers, and he would watch her, slyly.    It became their little game.   She'd go off, serve someone, then come back and they'd chat more.   She ended up spending more time on the other side of the bar from Wulf than anywhere else.


At one point, Wulf said, "So hey, how're you liking this job?   Good pay?  Good boss?   I'm looking for work myself, could use the advice."



Another topic, "So tell me about the wine here.   Supposedly it's some great big deal for the **amazing** vintages they've got here."   He said it sarcastically.

He was looking to get as much info as possible.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You wait back in silence again.
> This is getting so uncomfortable. You dare ask again. "So who are we waiting for?"
> "Schwarz' daughter." Malik says looking out the window. No sign of the lady in question yet.
> Angelo gasped. "The necromancer?"
> ...


((Oh, I was planning on deleting that little necromancer tidbit from her backstory for the sake of a more realistic setting. But if we already have assassins and cybernetics, I suppose it's not _that_ far out of left field. And it means that at some point I can rope Emir into this. Mwahaha. 

Though it does have interesting implications considering I made her dad the coroner...))



zenmaldita said:


> As you say this, Mercedes help you put it on and zip you up at the back. "If he stuck around? Why? Did you want him in the room while you changed? You naughty girl~" Mercedes teased. "Yes, I had a feeling you would have but we're pressed for time. Malik could have wooed you longer but Rafael Procione's arrival was unexpected."


*"I'm just saying, he gave up rather easily for a mafia don" *



> Admiring her work, Mercedes scans you from head to toe. "Fits like a glove...oh! Mustn't forget the finishing touch." She puts the loaded gun into your holster. "If you can't shoot, don't. Let him."
> "What, so I'm like...the extra gun holder?"
> "If he lets you out of the car, maybe."
> "This is absurd..." You sigh, "I'm gonna die tonight~ I can feel it!"
> ...


((the reference was Shawshank Redemption, btw))

It was almost startling, the difference between these two. Volpe was all seriousness, sensuality, and show while Mercedes was so bright and bubbly. They were quite the odd couple, but it made complete sense to her that they were such good friends._ Always need someone there to balance you out, keep you grounded._ Her thoughts turned to her friends, her own cheerful bunny girl and the slowly rotting bison corpse waiting for her at home. Right now, with a gun strapped to her thigh and the severity of her situation truly sinking in, she wished that they were there with her. Not in danger, but as support. To see them one last time with her living eyes in case this was the end. She did a quick calculation, counting out the days before the next new moon. She was lucky, it was soon.

*"Mercedes,"* her voice was soft and sincere for the first time that night, *"if...if I don't make it out of this alive... if something happens and you can't give my body back to my family... if you have to... dispose of me... please bury me in a shallow grave facing north. Or at the very least don't destroy my body or dump me in the river. I want to be able to find my way home."*

She wasn't sure if Mercedes would understand, how much she even knew about her family and their curse, but she hoped Mercedes would at least honor her request. She had made a promise to a little bison boy a long time ago, and she wasn't about to break it because of one reckless night. Without waiting for a response, and partly to hide the tears beginning to well up in her eyes, she stepped through the secret door and off to whatever fate had in store for her on that brisk, clear night.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "No, Rafael's father. We not seen him yet, but he maybe in one of them cars outside, waiting."


I stood silent for a bit before coming to a decision. "I have to get Louisa out of here. If they find her she's dead."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!*
_the following replies are posted chronologically_​


wildcard8779 said:


> I start dragging the raccoon and following O'Maley to....A staircase? huh. interesting...


"Kids used ta play hide and seek here---looks like dear ole Rafael's playing for a while."
You carry Rafael down the staircase and into a cellar with walls lined by old wooden barrels. You almost gape at the sheer size of them, they're almost as tall as you.
"Don't worry boy-o, all of these are empty. Now, since we're here alone in the dark~ you have some questions, aye?"
You look at Rafael, sleeping on the floor. "Don't worry about 'im. He's out cold."



zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther snickered "dont be nervous babe im not. because this cars a shithole anyway" zyther dropped backseats and opened the door and gave malik the gun "here just in case" he pulls angelo in the back. "knock on the door if you need me to move the car"


"Don't worry, I'll just take a smoke." Malik gives you back the gun. "Lock the doors." He said before turning to light a cigarette.



JackJackal said:


> I stood silent for a bit before coming to a decision. "I have to get Louisa out of here. If they find her she's dead."


Zhivago looked around the room thoughtfully. "The artillery's in the next room, I only have one handgun...we can't take a car, and we can't walk the streets."
"Well what can we do?"
"Last thing left. The boats."
Hearing the voices, Louisa stirred for a while before opening her eyes. "Jack? Wh-where am I?"



Wulf Canavar said:


> "So hey, how're you liking this job?   Good pay?  Good boss?   I'm looking for work myself, could use the advice."
> "So tell me about the wine here.   Supposedly it's some great big deal for the **amazing** vintages they've got here."


Roxanne saw right through you. All employees are trained to know which customers are simply curious, and which ones are prying.Though...it wouldn't hurt to answer a few questions.
"The boss is good if you're good to him." She smirks, "It's a shame you did not see Angelo earlier, he's our head bartender. You can tell by his scent that he's well paid. I aspire to get on that level but for now, the cash is decent."
While she won't give you what you want, she saw signs of your interest and decided to play along - teasing you with the lack of her presence in few successions.
Only due to an increasing amount of yawning guests, a rather hostile crowd had appeared at the bar. "What do you think you're doin, spiking our drinks?" Some of them yell. "That's the oldest trick in the book, sweetheart!"



Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((Oh, I was planning on deleting that little necromancer tidbit from her backstory for the sake of a more realistic setting. But if we already have assassins and cybernetics, I suppose it's not _that_ far out of left field. And it means that at some point I can rope Emir into this. Mwahaha. Though it does have interesting implications considering I made her dad the coroner...))
> *"I'm just saying, he gave up rather easily for a mafia don"
> "Mercedes,"* her voice was soft and sincere for the first time that night, *"if...if I don't make it out of this alive... if something happens and you can't give my body back to my family... if you have to... dispose of me... please bury me in a shallow grave facing north. Or at the very least don't destroy my body or dump me in the river. I want to be able to find my way home."*


((ahaha we have quite the variety of crowd so I thought, why not? none of this is canon by default so players are free to try new things. if they like it, make it canon! no probs~ Also, her dad as a coroner makes perfect sense anyways))
Mercedes clicks her tongue at your 'give up easily' comment. It wasn't out of annoyance, but something like "Yeah, I know."
"I think Malik just craves the field again - he just can't stay put in an office chair! You ought to see him in the office, darling. He's like a rotting vegetable. He's not good at commanding people either."
_Well, that's a surprise. I mean, I didn't technically say no..._
"He almost always worked alone - said he didn't want anyone's blood on his hands." Mercedes shrugs as she finishes helping you dress.
After a moment of silence, you ask Mercedes for a favor - in case you don't make it. She hums every time you pause to show she heard what you said. "Weird request but sure, I'll talk Malik out from turning you into fertilizer if ever."
"Fertilizer?!"
Mercedes grins again, she dismisses it as another "Bad joke." Only, this time, your stomach felt like it wasn't just a bad joke.
With one deep breath you step through the hidden door and out into the night to be whisked away to god knows where. Walking through the dark tunnel, you hear Mercedes' last piece of advice.
"Don't worry doll, he likes you. I doubt he'll let you die hahahaha"
As you saw the light from the exit you heard a gunshot. _Yeah. This is gonna be one hell of a night._


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!*
With access to the street and the river, Casa al Mare had a dock and a parking lot.
The dock had seen better days before a hole was stomped in by an impatient guest searching for her prey.
She prowled the boat houses, the old gondolas stacked and forgotten, and even the underside of the restaurant's veranda.
_Gross._
"Where the hell is he?!"
The she wolf was about to abandon her hunt when she caught a whiff of his scent. Eros by Versace._ 
Oh how delightful the aroma would be when I finally mix it with his blood._
Slowly, carefully, silently, she slithered within shadow after shadow towards the *parking lot *until she got close enough to her mark.





With a click of a gun, she greeted him. "Remember me? We _danced_ a few years ago."
He puffs out a smoke.
"And you want to dance again?"
She scoffed. "Gladly will, only this time, I won't loose."




"I see. Never occurred to me that I should be carrying while smoking."
"Don't worry handsome, I'll make it quick. I'll aim_ just right_ so I don't have to stitch your stuffed head so much."
"Oh, good luck then. I'm bad at sitting still."
















"Looks like you loose again, signora."
"Don't be so sure! Your bounty's doubled since yesterday and you're out here smoking? How cocky can you be?"
"Pretty cocky, from what I heard."
















"Go home, signora. I know you're not getting paid."

The stray gunshot echoed through the streets, and certainly in the restaurant.
The Procione are now on their feet, rowdier than ever, looking for all possible threats.
It'll be a matter of time before they find you.​


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 12, 2018)

"aww fuck" zyther said seeing what was happening outside. he opened the door an pulled out his pistol "get the fuck on the ground bitch im really not in the mood to kill tonight" hed aim the gun at her head


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Zhivago looked around the room thoughtfully. "The artillery's in the next room, I only have one handgun...we can't take a car, and we can't walk the streets."
> "Well what can we do?"
> "Last thing left. The boats."
> Hearing the voices, Louisa stirred for a while before opening her eyes. "Jack? Wh-where am I?"



"Louisa!" I shouted as I kneel down next to her. I began to fuss over her and spouted out nervous concerns


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 12, 2018)

((I regret nothing))
Having feeled he's already brought too much attention to himself, Chinko stops firing randomly, and tries to listen to other going-ons in and outside of the building. He hears a scuffle outside, but maintains his position, just in case the fight comes into the building. Regardless, he feels as if he'd done his job... _relatively_ well enough.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *!!! EVENT !!!*
> With access to the street and the river, Casa al Mare had a dock and a parking lot.
> The dock had seen better days before a hole was stomped in by an impatient guest searching for her prey.
> She prowled the boat houses, the old gondolas stacked and forgotten, and even the underside of the restaurant's veranda.
> ...


Aaron heard the gunshot, and he tries to scout out where it came from. He sees a bunch of people stepping out of several SUVs.
(Aaron is actually [neutral] so he has no idea who the Procione is)
Aaron has no idea who is good and who is bad right now. He only knows that Dawn was hired to kill someone, who is also very skilled, and there are other people hunting this skilled individual too.

(Zen give Aaron some choices pls)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron heard the gunshot, and he tries to scout out where it came from. He sees a bunch of people stepping out of several SUVs.
> (Aaron is actually [neutral] so he has no idea who the Procione is)
> Aaron has no idea who is good and who is bad right now. He only knows that Dawn was hired to kill someone, who is also very skilled, and there are other people hunting this skilled individual too.
> 
> (Zen give Aaron some choices pls)


((sorry honey, hold on I'm still thinking of a way to put you in danger xD let's see...))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((sorry honey, hold on I'm still thinking of a way to put you in danger xD let's see...))


It’s ok. I can wait


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

*!!! EVENT !!!*​_the following replies are posted chronologically​_


zyther kaldrok said:


> "aww fuck" zyther said seeing what was happening outside. he opened the door an pulled out his pistol "get the fuck on the ground bitch im really not in the mood to kill tonight" hed aim the gun at her head


Hearing the click of the hammer, Malik ducks and you fire.
Unfortunately through some otherworldy skill, cartoon physics, and probably witchcraft, she throws her shoe with a kick, ruining the momentum of the bullet giving her time to duck a millisecond later and have the 4 inch Jimmy Choo hit you in the face.
Dazed you drop the gun to the ground within her reach.
"I told you to lock the door!" Malik snarls.
She grabbed the gun and fired at you twice, having only 1 bullet firing, and the second clicking due to an empty barrel. _Good thing it wasn't fully loaded? _
Thankfully she missed when Angelo grabs you from the back and pulled you down. You're in one piece. Can't say the same for your driver seat window.

_*The fight continues.*_



JackJackal said:


> "Louisa!" I shouted as I kneel down next to her. I began to fuss over her and spouted out nervous concerns


"Slow down, Jack...I can't hear a thing!" She giggles - god how you missed that girlish giggling. 
Meanwhile Zhivago took a peek out the window and witnessed the two gunshots fired from the skirmish below. His brow furrowed at the middle and his face wrinkled in a scowl. "This...tricky. Hey jackal, you faster carrying Ms. St.Claire or gun? We need go to docks quick."
You decide to carry *[Louisa] *or* [a gun]
*


HammerMasher77 said:


> ((I regret nothing))
> Having feeled he's already brought too much attention to himself, Chinko stops firing randomly, and tries to listen to other going-ons in and outside of the building. He hears a scuffle outside, but maintains his position, just in case the fight comes into the building. Regardless, he feels as if he'd done his job... _relatively_ well enough.


((@Wulf Canavar  is going on a trip so his character is now unconscious -not by you tho))
THUNK!
The newcomer's head slammed to the counter. Odd, you didn't shoot him.
Seems like the bartender deliberately spiked his drink for prying too much - and all in bad timing! Your little stunt had gathered quite a crowd "What do you think you're doin, spiking our drinks?" Some of them yell. "That's the oldest trick in the book, sweetheart!"
Having the new guy collapse right in front of them wasn't the best thing the doe girl could hope for.
You can see her hands looking for something underneath the counter. One of the Procione noticed this and grabbed her arm - pulling it out and revealed her hand holding a pistol.
"_Deer_" The man cooed as the other laughed. "It's 1 to 10. Don't be stupid...unless you're_ into that sort of thing._"
Gritting her teeth her eyes glared up to your direction. Seems like it's common knowledge for the staff to know there's a tranquilizer dart in the vents. Was she blaming you? Was she asking for help?
If you fired again, things will only get worse!
Then at the corner of your eye, you see  @Assassinator on top of a black SUV parked outside. You've seen him being chummy with the patrons. You guessed that the vent is long enough to reach him so you crawled to him. There's no use creating more attention at the bar.
*"Pssst, hey you!"*


Asassinator said:


> (Aaron is actually [neutral] so he has no idea who the Procione is)


((They're both bad....in the eyes of the law lmaooo Procione's headed by raccoons - who rather conquer and steal shit while Volpe's headed by foxes and they're into making lucrative shit. Both shits are illegal.))
*"Psst, hey you!"*
Looking around, you see no sign of anyone calling.
"Up here!"
Above you, an air vent was...talking? You point to yourself questioningly. "Yeah you! Think you can find a way to make those guys at the bar....go somewhere else?"
Really, this is none of your business - you just wanted a soda. But seeing the terrified waitress now bartender made you think otherwise.
You *[Trigger the alarms of the cars] or [Break into one and make a ruckus, driving it away]*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

*[Trigger the alarms of the cars]
*
Using a tiny slingshot his friend gave him as a prank present a few days ago, Aaron expertly aims and shoots at several cars in the parking lot. The alarms were deafening, maybe even louder than the gunshot itself. The loud noises startled the “gangsters” (lmao dunno what to call them) and they go out side to check what’s happening. Aaron jumps back onto his perch, and maneuvers through the big crowd to find the Doe Bartender, hiding behind the bar.

He jumps over the bar, and the petrified doe fires a shot, missing Aaron by a fraction.


“Woah, chill out miss. That is the *second* close encounter with death I already had in one night!” Aaron readjusts himself, asking the bartender “Now, what seems to be the problem?”


(He just ignores the voice in the air vent lol)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 13, 2018)

@zenmaldita

Every strand of fur on her body stood on end, muscles tense and locked into position, caught in mid step out the door. There was the smell of gunpowder on the damp night air, and the promise of death lingering behind it. It was a smell she had noticed on the bodies her father sometimes worked on, the stench swelling from little holes in their cold flesh. In the distance she could see a scuffle, a flurry of blows between the black clad form she assumed was Volpe and a smaller, more feminine silhouette. A third person joined, possibly hyena from the bar ((@zyther kaldrok )), bringing more guns into the fray. Her heart thudded in her chest, sinking down into her stomach. She had taken too long and the fighting had already started. _Yeah. This is gonna be one hell of a night._

It was the second shot that jolted her senses and snapped her out of it, her limbs feeling weak as they began to relax. However, her adrenaline was still spiking and she cast about for something to do. Anything. She had the gun Mercedes had given her in her holster, and the original gun that Volpe had knocked out of the assailant's hand was between her and the fight. She could make a decent run for it, maybe pull her own weapon, but she had never shot a gun before. What if she missed and struck an ally? Who even counted as an ally in all of this? Mercedes and Volpe, and probably the hyena and Angelo, but who else? Still, it wouldn't be a bad idea to lessen the number of firearms the attacker had access to. And maybe she could pull some intimidation despite her size. Emir had always said she was scary for a pipsqueak, after all. 

Having settled on a plan, Edelweiss began to make her move. Taking silent steps towards the fallen gun, she put her thumb in her mouth and bit down as hard as she could with her incisors. The bite drew blood as intended and she quickly smeared it into a crude sigil on the back of her opposite hand, the red blood a bold contrast to her white fur. _Emir. I summon you. The bond is tied. Use it. Find me._ 

Spell cast, she reached down and scooped up the gun, holding it with both hands the way she had seen in the movies. She advanced towards the fight, willing her heart to slow down with every step, forcing her breathing under control. Her thoughts turned to her mother; how she would carry herself during rituals or meetings with the family, the grace and poise and danger in every move, the importance and darkness in every word. Father had always said Edelweiss sounded like her mother, now was the time to find out if that was true.

*"Fahf mgah hai. Step away from my boyfriend."* yellow eyes burned behind the barrel of the gun, channeling all of the hatred she had ever felt in her short life, daring anyone to continue. Using the old language helped to boost her confidence as she literally made this up as she went; bringing out the unnatural aura of her kind. *"Or do you wish to be mine forever, ephaiagl nyth'drn? What do you say? Malik wouldn't mind me getting another pet, would you, darling?" *

((despite them clearly not going with the girlfriend plan, edelweiss has decided to fall back on the girlfriend plan. cause why the fuck not. ))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> *[Trigger the alarms of the cars]*
> “Woah, chill out miss. That is the *second* close encounter with death I already had in one night!” Aaron readjusts himself, asking the bartender “Now, what seems to be the problem?”


Roxanne's hands continued to shake more from being spooked than being in actual danger. You can tell. You can smell fear. This one had none, but you can hear her heart racing. She also folded back - as if to minimize the ruckus you caused. "Aha, yes I saw that little stunt with the she-wolf." She nervously laughed.
"Th-thank you...signore. I d-didn't have much of a plan...aside f-from sh-shooting them."
"Miss, I don't think you have enough bullets from a barrel gun."
"You're right. I'm a-aa-ctually just new to all th-this...maybe the gun w-wasn't the best option. Could've l-lied."
Then with a shaky finger, she points out to the Wolf passed out on the counter.
"I ne-need to take him upstairs..."
Why? Something's not adding up. You'd like to decline but how should you say it? *["I think you need a drink. Water?"] or ["You're the one who needs rest"]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro
Malik's ears perked up at the _word _"Anything for you, _darling_!"
Getting the go signal you take aim. Is this a good idea? What if you _do _miss? _Oh heck--I'm sure Volpe already considered that! _
You pulled the trigger but found it locked. _What the fuck? Is it jammed?! Of all the guns you could have given me, Mercedes?! _
Still in the middle of the skirmish, Malik chuckles at the sound of your frustrated gun clicking. "Turn the safety off, darling! Small red button."
You look for the damned button on the gun. Where the---there's no red button! "_Darling_, there's no red button!!" Honestly the word 'darling' is starting to roll of your tongue more frequently and naturally by the second. It's amusing - but you don't have the time to think so. The smell of death is looming just right above you. Someone is going to die tonight and you don't know who.

The she-wolf barked at your direction, "_Boyfriend_?! _Darling?!_"
With her distracted Malik lands a solid hit on her stomach that you swore could've knocked anyone out cold. But this lady's strong - scary strong. Her durability just made her an even better pet in your opinion. Now barefoot after discarding her shoes, the black she wolf still stood with one arms holding on to her core. She staggered backwards, looking for her gun. She hits her back to a wall a few feet away from you.
Snarling, she started to cough up blood. Looks like that hit did some damage after all. "Y-you! You should've killed m--"
Before she could finish Malik jabs through her neck into the wall. You clenched your teeth hard at the sight and wanted to look away but your body just froze.
You've seen dead people before - it should've been a surprise. But seeing someone still on the verge - breathing and writhing was a whole new experienced. You didn't expect it to be so......_red_.
"Signora, you were not my target that night. Right now however..."
She was gone.
Without another word, Malik pulled the staff from her neck, causing the assailant to drop on the concrete. The thud sound it made just felt so heavy it's similar to how a corpse just drops like a ragdoll.
"Hope that's alright." He said as he cleaned the metal rod by one solid shake, splattering the parking lot with blood.
Still frozen on the spot, your eyes move up to level with Malik's face - smoke puffing out of his mouth. "Wh-what is..?"
Malik crouched down and pulled the corpse by the wrist and walked towards you. "Wouldn't it be bad if the corpse is too messed up?" He said, as he gently removed the pistol from your shaking hands. He examined it in front of you. "Ah..this isn't ours. No wonder there's no red button." You remain silent. _Come on Edelweiss, pull yourself together!_
"Ah...she--it..seems to be fine. Y-You did a clean job."
"Oh? That's good. One fresh corpse for Ms. Schwarz..." With his right hand, he kissed the back of yours. "Or am I getting rejected again?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 13, 2018)

"fuck me" zyther said catching his breath "the fuck was that sarge and how the fuck did she HIT THE BULLET WITH A SHOE" his mind was trying to think of an explanation to the events that just transpired


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "fuck me" zyther said catching his breath "the fuck was that sarge and how the fuck did she HIT THE BULLET WITH A SHOE" his mind was trying to think of an explanation to the events that just transpired




 
((haaaaahaa I'm sorry. I imagined Zyther stark naked when he pulled that stunt. The adrenaline made him forget that he was busyyyy))

"Zyther." Malik covered Edelweiss' eyes with his paw. "Please put some pants on."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 13, 2018)

"oh oh fuck um" zyther scrambles back into the car


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Louisa]


I was no good with a gun. "I'll carry Louisa." I told him with a nod


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Roxanne's hands continued to shake more from being spooked than being in actual danger. You can tell. You can smell fear. This one had none, but you can hear her heart racing. She also folded back - as if to minimize the ruckus you caused. "Aha, yes I saw that little stunt with the she-wolf." She nervously laughed.
> "Th-thank you...signore. I d-didn't have much of a plan...aside f-from sh-shooting them."
> "Miss, I don't think you have enough bullets from a barrel gun."
> "You're right. I'm a-aa-ctually just new to all th-this...maybe the gun w-wasn't the best option. Could've l-lied."
> ...


*["I think you need a drink. Water?"], *Aaron insisted, “@Wulf Canavar is perfectly fine, trust me. I know him well. He can handle an overdose.” Aaron really cares about his friends, but it’s the ones in actual danger that matter the most. “By the way, who was calling me in the vents?”


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 13, 2018)

((this RP has a looooot going on wooo great job everyone!



 

2 pics of zyther cos he got hit by a shoe. thank you for taking one for the team.))​


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((this RP has a looooot going on wooo great job everyone!
> 
> View attachment 30362
> 
> 2 pics of zyther cos he got hit by a shoe. thank you for taking one for the team.))​


((She's got a gun!))
((Very nice job ^.^ I will post some time in the next 5 hours today when I'm not on my phone))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((this RP has a looooot going on wooo great job everyone!
> 
> View attachment 30362
> 
> 2 pics of zyther cos he got hit by a shoe. thank you for taking one for the team.))​


( amazing and ill keep that shoe}


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 13, 2018)

@zenmaldita @zyther kaldrok 

Threat having been neutralized, the adrenaline began to subside leaving Edelweiss a trembling mess from the sudden withdrawal. Her responses were slow and stuttering, like she was wading through a fog. She was suddenly very tired and she could feel the bags under her eyes growing. When Malik kissed her hand, she didn’t have the strength to hide her surprise and bashfulness.

*“H-how very sweet of you, Darling…Though… as I recall, I never rejected you the first time.”* She managed a sleepy smirk, smiling up at this madman who had just gifted her a corpse. For a necromancer it was actually rather touching._Mother would flip her shit. Especially if she saw me with a naked man. Oh shit. That’s right. He’s naked._

The reality of the situation hit her right as Malik moved a hand over her eyes. It was such an absurd thing right after an intense moment and she just couldn’t. Any tension she had left was swept away by her laughter*. “Ah yes, shield my virgin eyes. Not like I haven’t seen someone naked before.”* Technically, she had only seen naked dead people before, none of which were quite so..uh…_lively_. But the hyena quickly scampered away out of sight and she was left alone with her new “boyfriend” and a dead woman.

*“Darling, why is there a naked man in your van? Something you should tell me, eh?”* she giggled, feeling more at ease. Kneeling down she looked over the corpse of the she-wolf. Blood was still pouring from the wound, and no doubt she had several broken spinal discs, but otherwise she was in good condition. Not that it ultimately mattered in the end. Edelweiss tore off a bit of the wolf’s dress and used it to craft a make-shift bandage around her neck. Wouldn’t want to get blood everywhere, now would we?

*“Well, I don’t have the tools and we don’t have the time for me to do a proper ‘raise undead’, but it would be a shame to let such a fine specimen go to waste. So, we’re going to improvise. Used to do this with dead bugs in the garden”* She coaxed a bit more blood from the bite on her thumb and mixed it with the blood from the wolf, smearing it into intricate interlocking lines on the ground beneath its head. It made a strange hissing, red smoke trailing from the design as she spoke the words *“Ph'nglui bugnah ya n'ghftnahh mgep yogfm'log mguln ye hup ya r'luh.”*

The she wolf jerked, a tangle of limbs thrashing about before finding its footing and pushing itself up into a slumped stance, dead eyes staring at them blankly. Edelweiss waved a hand in front of it, noting how it seemed to follow the movement with the slow turns of its head.

*“Perfect. Won’t be able to do much except follow, and it’ll only last until sun up, but at least you won’t have to carry her. Corpses can get dreadfully heavy. Oh,”* her ears perked up and she turned on her heel to face Malik, grinning from ear to ear. *“Speaking of corpses. I called my ex. He’ll reach me in about...” *she did some quick math, counting on her fingers. _A speeding zombie leaves the station going at Xmph.._ *“15-20 minutes? Really depends on traffic. And a rod to the neck will not cut it if you piss him off, so I suggest you play nice.”*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((this RP has a looooot going on wooo great job everyone!
> 
> View attachment 30362
> 
> 2 pics of zyther cos he got hit by a shoe. thank you for taking one for the team.))​


(I love it!)


----------



## XxblazingangelxX (Apr 13, 2018)

*[friend] *
*Shoots windows and goes through one of them*

Sorry I’m late to the party, I had to deal with some troubles lately. I hope *someone* would show me around in this restraunt to me. And who is this? Who invited my *brother* (@Asassinator) to this party?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

((the weather is horrible lately and my mood plummeted into the 7th layer---ok maybe 3rd layer of hell. so to cheer myself up, I made us some doodles!))



congrats @JackJackal for taking the first kiss in this RP! woooo



Also congrtas to @JackJackal for having the record of most assaults on my NPCs.
But @wildcard8779 takes the most violent player award.
RIP in that cellar Rafael...you cunt.



last we got our 'we just stabbed a wolf in the neck while @zyther kaldrok  and angelo banged in a car' parking lot group!
2nd kiss award goes to @Le Chat Nécro woot woot
I wish you all luck for your upcoming road trip to a shady ass business deal​


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((the weather is horrible lately and my mood plummeted into the 7th layer---ok maybe 3rd layer of hell. so to cheer myself up, I made us some doodles!))
> welcome newcomers @Wulf Canavar @XxblazingangelxX & @Asassinator ! Save poor Roxanne!​


I’m trying!!! And I’m been here for long enough to *not* be a newcomer


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m trying!!! And I’m been here for long enough to *not* be a newcomer


compared to everyone else, you are xD


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 14, 2018)

^^ This looks amazing! and thanks Zen!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> compared to everyone else, you are xD


touché...


Love your art BTW


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

we started to bang angelo didnt have time to strip before the action started. thats why i wear tear off pants


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 14, 2018)

As i look at the unconscious raccoon on the floor, the first thought and some of the first words out of my mouth, and quite frankly probably the worst i was thinking about at the moment....
_"He's only unconscious? Shouldnt we do more than that to ensure he doesnt cause any more trouble?" _well.....oops...that came out of nowhere. Should i have asked that? i mean, he IS the Don's son, and that WOULD prevent a passdown of a house or business.....well....
_"yea, that shouldnt have come out, but ah well. im still trying to grasp what all is going on around here...which reminds me: My questions and favors. _
As i finish speaking to the hound, i take in at least my surroundings and what it has to offer: 
Its a HUGE cellar with barrels....the wine kind. but...is the wine MADE here? or just stored? these are empty, so it seems they go through more than a usual bar...unless the freely hand it out?...curious thought, but that doesnt seem right. 
The kids? kids who? the younger generation of kids or....wait...THE FAMILY??? ok ok, slow down train, moving WAY too fast to make any sense of anything...just ask the damn questions. Before i do though, i take in vehicle sounds, gunshots, and a hint of scuffling and fighting...somewhere??? its just a guess about the sound, the cellar walls dampen my hearing quite a bit. 
"_OK, O'MALEY"_ I put emphasis on his name, just to see if he catches that im implying that that MIGHT NOT be his real name, _"First question: ....Do you speak like this regularly, or is it a ruse? ive heard you speak with slang, accents and jumbled words all night, but as soon as we were coming through the wall, your language and grammer shifted quite dramatically, as if stress and danger brought out your most dominent way of speaking."
"Second, what is going on here? like at the party? first, a shitty little raccoon shows up, acts like a complete asshole towards guests, i have a notion from Mercedes its the Procione im not allowed to talk about who i THINK is after some homemade wine that was made here by her and some friends, then i find out he's a DONS SON!!! Should i expect more 'friendly visitors' from those vehicles out front too?"
"And third......did you happen to know where Mercedes ran off to, by the way...?"_
As i finish the third question, even though im trying to be straight forward and sincere with him, i turn my head a little and blush
_".....I'm just worried about her. and that vixen that was at the pool table at the start of the night. they both seemed to take off before things happened, like they KNEW something was going to happen. So ill ask more straight forwardly then..."_
The whole time i was asking questions, ill admit, i was waving my arms around, had frantic expressions on my face, and pacing nervously, just laying my thoughts out for him to answer. But when i said this, i stopped and faced the hound and looked sincerely into his face...
_"Is there any way i could help you and the "family" out? Ill do whatever i can to be useful. You all seem to be in trouble, and as youve seen, ill jump in when necessary and do WHATEVER it takes to resolve the issue." _
you know, if i didnt know any better, id say i just opened my own personal door for him into the pits of oblivion, because he gave me one hell of a devilish smile and looked at me when he said......
"_Whatever it takes huh?"_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

(ive got a hole container in the back)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 14, 2018)

(are they......stealable?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

"um shes dead right" zyther pokes his head out the window "also i still want to know how a fuckin bullet was deflected by a shoe"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

(@wildcard8779 i mean ill give some away if need be)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 14, 2018)

( @zyther kaldrok i was just wondering if they are a tangible item in the story. like can others get a hold of them....steal or otherwise "acquire"....but sure, maybe if we run into each toher...somehow...in the plot....psssst i doubt it but who knows with zen!!!)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 14, 2018)

(yep there tangible there in the trunk there quite helpful when swimming)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

((@zyther kaldrok he plans to bang an npc and is need of tearable pants. help him out haha oh gee
sorry guys I'm sill recovering from my episode. would be faster with my pills and a cold room but nope!
i'll be back in toptop writing condition for everyone soon

feel free to do whatever. we got 20 mins (in the RP) to wait for Edelweiss' other zombie who's stuck in traffic. do whatever you want in those "20 mins." Malik will finish his stick.))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((the weather is horrible lately and my mood plummeted into the 7th layer---ok maybe 3rd layer of hell. so to cheer myself up, I made us some doodles!))
> View attachment 30421
> congrats @JackJackal for taking the first kiss in this RP! woooo
> 
> ...



(OOC
Man, Im missing out!

And I can't even help out Roxanne!  Dang! 

What an awesome rp.   Wish I didn't have to drop out.  Ill follow along as I can.  Frickin' hilarious.

Oh, and <jealous> about Roxanne, btw!  ::growl::

<grin>


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> (OOC
> Man, Im missing out!
> 
> And I can't even help out Roxanne!  Dang!
> ...


((that's your face being shoved in that Roxanne chest mhm. You can return whenever you want xD))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 30423​


Wait am I shoving Wulf into Roxanne’s chest? (Please say i’m not...) Also where’s Angel? In all of that?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

((mm it seems I have misunderstood you two. I removed that pic. maybe later I can make a better one.))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((mm it seems I have misunderstood you two. I removed that pic. maybe later I can make a better one.))


(LOL don’t worry it’s ok. I just don’t even remeber how or when that happened!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (LOL don’t worry it’s ok. I just don’t even remeber how or when that happened!)


((it's just a for fun pic. no reason behind it i mean, we didnt make a totem pole in the parking lot either))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((it's just a for fun pic. no reason behind it i mean, we didnt make a totem pole in the parking lot either))


(You didn’t? Sounded like something they’d do)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 14, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok @zenmaldita 
(hey now, zyther got to do the hanky panky with an NPC, AND A DAMN SEXY ONE AT THAT!!!! I figured I could go for my shot as well thank you!!!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> @zyther kaldrok @zenmaldita
> (hey now, zyther got to do the hanky panky with an NPC, AND A DAMN SEXY ONE AT THAT!!!! I figured I could go for my shot as well thank you!!!)


(seems like you don't have a preference except for HOT =))))


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 14, 2018)

(  well!!! How rude!!!! Mercedes seems like a nice bunny, and I haven't really kept too close an eye on Angelo, but he seems like a kind one as well. Hell, if I would have stayed with the vixen, THAT would have been an interesting surprise, but hey, just go with the flow, right? Lol)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 14, 2018)

(And hell, while I'm at it, why not say I'd take a shot at the old ones in the place as well!!! Just how the story and interactions pans out!! Muahahaha!!!!)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 15, 2018)

(And no, I'm not conceited or anything, but hey, sometimes you just got to look at yourself in the mirror and say "hey you SEXY studlicious muffin you, How YOU doing? Lmao)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 15, 2018)

(or for the females..."hey you SEXY bad ass pretty princess bitch, come get some of this!!! Shazam!!!)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 15, 2018)

(huh??? What happened??? Who me???? -looks around and points to self-)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 15, 2018)

(just letting you know I'm still here! I just disappeared)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *Don Malik Volpe* (Fox) - just finished murdering a wolf in the parking lot. Currently taking a smoke.


(Oh, so he killed Dawn? That was surprising...)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort (Part 1)*
{ the following replies are arranged chronologically to the best of my ability. _assume that they are overlapping_. kindly mind the devil in the details. they might save your life. }
*
at the Upstairs Inn*​@JackJackal
Zhivago nodded after fastening a handgun in it's holster to your waist. "Just in case we separated. Maybe get ugly." Then you head out to the hallway, Zhivago exiting the room first. You trail behind him with Louisa on your back. Behind Zhivago you saw Mercedes closing the door to the room next to yours.

"Zhivago!?" She hissed in a whisper, "Shouldn't you be with...?" her eyes trailed off until she saw you carrying Louisa. "_Wonderful_." She remarked, rolling her eyes. "Okay, we all need to get out of here _now_."

Zhivago reached into his pocket and gave Mercedes a *pair of keys and a piece of paper with Louisa's address.* He then turned to you, "Go to boathouse. Only boat there is mine. Go with Mercedes."

Confused, you bombarded Zhivago with questions. Each one was getting louder than the first. "What about you? I thought you're going with us!? You said you know where Louisa lives!"

Mercedes hushed you, "What's the matter, lover boy? Don't think I can cover your ass?"

"I'm needed below. You go."

Without another word Zhivago descended the stairs - left you just as quickly as he came to help. You felt somewhat abandoned but decided to shake it off for Louisa's sake.

"You heard him. Boathouse. Let's move!" Mercedes pulls your arm and you two begin to run for the fire exit window until the glass window shattered right before your eyes.

In a matter of seconds, Mercedes jumped towards you and shoved all three of you into a small broom closet. She closed the door, heavily breathing. Outside, you could hear a couple of footsteps, muffled voices and then a shout.

"Where'd the fuck did they go?! Hey, check all the rooms!"

Since you're trapped here anyway, you *[take the gun and get ready to fight back] or [look for a secret passage - hey, one could hope!]*

*down at the Restaurant*​@Asassinator
Hiding behind the bar, the remaining Procione men started a fight with Ricardo, a water buffalo guarding the stairs. Even though he was outnumbered, Ricardo put up a fight and you could've sworn you saw a guy fly across the room! You found yourself watching the fight, marveling at the strong buffalo, tackling and tossing one enemy after the other. As if guarding that staircase was life itself.

Finally, Roxanne's cough woke you from your amazement of a brilliant fighter. Not many guys excelled in hand to hand combat nowadays with guns being as common as a glass of water. Water! _Right_. You grabbed a glass of water and helped Roxanne drink. After she stabilized, she managed a complete sentence.

"I don't know who's working the vents tonight."

You were about to ask another question when the gun fire started.

Quickly you sneaked a peek above the bar. You're in the middle of a crossfire between the outnumbered Volpes and the Prociones. In the middle of it all, some of the Procione open fired at Ricardo - the latter jumping behind the furniture to shield himself. This left the staircase open from all obstacles as the Procione men ran up the stairs.

As they ascended, you saw a tall *Wolfdog in a pinestripe suit *going down the stairs casually without anyone bothering him. He went straight to Ricardo's hiding place and fired his gun once.

"Ricardo!" Roxanne gasped. Glancing to your right, you saw her horrified expression. "Zhivago, that traitor..." she hissed.

Just then your sister @XxblazingangelxX entered the building by crashing through the window. Zhivago quickly raised his gun at her. "And who are you?" He asked.

You *[defend your sister] or [trust that your sister can defend herself & continue hiding]*

@HammerMasher77
Seeing what transpired below, you seethed in anger. From what you learned, Zhivago was one of Volpe's men - just like O'Maley. Zhivago betraying his comrade Ricardo was the same as betraying O'Maley in your book. As if that wasn't enough the bastard was now pointing his gun to a young girl. _You can't let this slide, Chinko.
_
You gripped your tranquilizer gun harder. It's not a real gun, but what else can you do? At least you can put him down long enough for the others to escape, right? Honestly, what a mess did you get yourself into!

Suddenly, you remember O'Maley's thumbs-up - as if it was a fond memory from long, long, ago. "Remember the happy times." You could hear his hopeful voice, encouraging you. What a weird feeling - _I'm missing an old man I only met tonight.
_
You *[Take aim at Zhivago] or [Go find O'Maley]
*
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
Hi guys, so sorry for the delay. I had a sudden drop in mood and it took a while to get back to a functioning state
- that is, functioning enough to write all the juicy bits above!
Thank you for sticking with this RP so far, everyone
Enjoy!
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort (Part 2)*
{ the following replies are arranged chronologically to the best of my ability. _assume that they are overlapping_. kindly mind the devil in the details. they might save your life. }​
*down at the Wine Cellar*​@wildcard8779
Shit. Shit. Shit! The noise upstairs was unsettling. Violent thuds and screams, feet scammpering, running, and stomping, gunfire and several objects dropping and breaking all rained it's noise upon you. Gritting your teeth you wonder what happened to Mercedes whom you got separated with.

"Whatever it takes, huh?"

The old man's voice rang in your ears, as if the former friendly and provincial tone he was masquerading with had disappeared. Here now with you, in this dimly lit wine cellar, is a mobster with decades of experience. From the moment you were carrying Rafael from the brewing crossfire, you could tell that O'Maley _craving_ the excitement.

You swallowed, and nodded. "Yes. Whatever it takes." You'd stare him right in the eyes if only his huge eyebrows didn't cover them.

"Yer an oddity, lad. _Normal folk like you should just run_. I'm fine from here on out, I believe." He cocks an eyebrow at you, but you remained determined as ever. "And what happens if you don't follow through, eh lad!? Do you know what happens if you fail in _this world_?" Tight lipped, you shrugged. "Obviously, boy-o! You get killed."

"Whatever it takes." You repeated as you clenched your paws tighter.

"Alright." O'Maley sighed, "I trust yer word, son. I believe it's only fair to answer your questions before sending you out to die, so listen tight." Ignoring your first question O'Maley dived straight into the goods.
"This fucker 'ere," O'Maley nudges Rafael's cheek with the tip of his shoe. "...thinks he owns the world. So naturally, when he saw the lovely Ms. Louisa St. Claire, _the young lass bleedin above_, he wanted her. The lass was heir to St. Claire Chocolatier, one of the biggest confectionary companies in the world. So you can tell _this conflict is more than wine, my boy_. _At least as far as Rafael is concerned. _However the St. Claire's are business partners with the Volpe family. She and our young don were _to be engaged _to secure the partnership until the idiot boy started _seeing other women_! Which is a total mystery - since I never got to see the ladies. *No visits, no photos, nothing! *Broke poor Louisa's heart though. I was thoroughly disappointed."

He rummaged his pockets for a pack of cigarettes, put one in his mouth and lit it. You were alarmed for a second but remembered that the barrels of possibly flammable wine were in fact empty.

"Then one day, Mercedes, your lady of interest..." He snickered, jabbing your arm, "Mercedes came by the manor with a lady friend in tow. Ms. Pepper was her name - and what a beauty! Suddenly I understood the idiot boy. I couldn't blame him after seeing her."

He takes the cigarette from his lips and puffs out a smoke. The noise continued upstairs.
"These kids, Mercedes, Ms. Pepper, Angelo, even my idiot boss, they're all important to me. No matter how smart they are - escaping before Rafael arrived - I can tell that they're all in grave danger. If you're willing to do whatever it takes then you better!"

"What about the friends you're gonna meet?" You asked.

"Lad, if they _were indeed my friends_, they should've been here in this cellar waiting. We're surrounded by traitors it seems."

Scoffing, you think up of a plan, what could you possibly do to be the most helpful?

[*Join the fray upstairs] [Find a way to the parking lot and convince O'Maley to drive out to safety] [Improvise!]*

*at the Parking Lot*​@zyther kaldrok
Witnessing the dark magic performed right in front of you, you dared question it's validity. "She's dead right?" The zombie she-wolf staggered slowly towards you, and then stopped, swaying blankly in place. _Yep, seems zombified to me.
_
"Creepy" You heard Angelo whisper from inside the vehicle. For a big guy, he's actually a softie...you remembered Malik's warning "Angelo's a crybaby."

Honestly you don't know if it's cute, or a mistake to have him coming along in this mysterious trip. Could be dangerous...

Lost in your thoughts, you tightened your grip on the shoe that assaulted your face - earning a slight paper cut to your thumb.

"Ow! What the heck!?"

You examine the infernal shoe that you swore put a dent in your skull. The base was solid, hard, yet thin - like sheet metal. _Who the hell makes shoes out of metal?! _You examine it further and you unknowingly pressed a portion of the heel that sent a dagger flying past your face and stabbing the roof of your vehicle.

_"I HATE THIS SHOE!"
_
You *[Throw the shoe towards the restaurant] or [Angrily Throw it against the Concrete]*

@Le Chat Nécro
"Piss it off?" Malik snickered at the thought. He walked around Dawn, examining it like a vulture. Dawn was a tall and voluptuous she-wolf with silky long hair. Somehow, a part of you felt a little envious when you watched him examine _her_. _If only I wasn't so short and thin...
_
"Didn't know the undead had feelings." Malik stopped right in front of Dawn and poked her arm with his cigarette. Dawn woke from her daze and quickly paced towards Malik - startling the foolish young don and making him punch your new toy right in the face. The force was strong enough to turn her head in a complete 180 degrees and oh so violently you could hear bone cracking.

Now if she were alive, that would've straight up killed her! You looked at Malik in his surprised state - his tail all bushed up like a frightened kit. _Get a grip Edelweiss! Remember what you saw. Don't forget how dangerous Malik can be. 
_
However Dawn was _indeed_, undead, and an almost unscrewed head isn't going to stop her from ending her offender. You wondered if her feelings still lingered as her body was fresh. You didn't exactly perform the usual ritual - this was just done on garden bugs. But here she is, still kicking - extracting her vengeance from beyond with little magic. _I wonder how capable she is with the right stuff? Her brain is pretty much intact. _Dawn continued going after Malik, in her staggered paces. It's quite amusing to watch - in it's own dark, twisted way. He in turn found shelter and hid behind you.

"Shoo!" He said as he gripped your shoulders. _Silly boy.
_
Dawn stopped just right in front of you - back into her daze. It's not an uncommon sight - with the head facing back, and the body facing fro. You've seen corpses like this before, though this is the first time you've seen one standing upright still from a backyard spell.

"Sorry about her head, amore mio. I can get you a new one..."

You hummed, _that's sweet - and sick_. "Don't worry...she's fine."

The weight on your shoulders gradually got heavier when Malik changed his 'hiding' stance to an embrace from the back - His arms locked around you just above your chest.

"So you got an ex huh? Never had one so I don't know what to expect." You felt his shoulders shrugged. _He's heavy...smells expensive too...if expensive has a smell, this would be it. _

Then, your ears perked up to the direction of the restaurant but you didn't have enough energy to check it out. Malik was so heavy he held you in place. Was it just him though? Maybe you were too tired you found yourself leaning against him too. You heard a couple of gunshots inside and then it was quiet for a while. Malik didn't move. His own men are still inside, heck Mercedes was still inside!

You began to worry.
*["Why aren't you doing anything, they might be dying inside."] ["So...what's the plan?"]
*
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
Hi guys, so sorry for the delay. I had a sudden drop in mood and it took a while to get back to a functioning state
- that is, functioning enough to write all the juicy bits above!
Thank you for sticking with this RP so far, everyone
Enjoy!
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
> Hi guys, so sorry for the delay. I had a sudden drop in mood and it took a while to get back to a functioning state
> - that is, functioning enough to write all the juicy bits above!
> Thank you for sticking with this RP so far, everyone
> ...


It’s ok, Zen. Thanks for coming back! YAY MORE CHOICES!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [defend your sister]


_So Zhivago is a traitor huh... _Aaron thought to himself as he remembers something else betrayal related _He’s going to pay for his actions!
_
Roxanne finished gulping her glass of water, and Aaron snatched it from her hand and threw it at Zhivago’s head. He howled in pain, and he turned and blindly fired at the counter, but Aaron wasn’t there.


“You know, I’ve been betrayed once.” Aaron tackled him, breaking the gun Zhivago held with his hidden blades. Aaron then pointed the blades at Zhivago’s throat, “I never liked it, especially since he was very close to me.” 

He really wanted to kill him. But Aaron knows that killing isn’t his thing. So he whispered into Zhivago’s ears, “You’re lucky to meet a dog like me.”, then proceeded to knock him out hard. Aaron left him on the gondola that Dawn broke earlier.

He turned to Angel, who wasn’t even startled. He heard her mutter the words “Show Off”


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 16, 2018)

*[take the gun and get ready to fight back]*
No way in hell Am I going down without a fight! I pulled out the gun and stood ready to blast anyone who opened the door


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *EVENT: Hold the Fort (Part 2)*
> { the following replies are arranged chronologically to the best of my ability. _assume that they are overlapping_. kindly mind the devil in the details. they might save your life. }​
> *down at the Wine Cellar*​@wildcard8779
> Shit. Shit. Shit! The noise upstairs was unsettling. Violent thuds and screams, feet scammpering, running, and stomping, gunfire and several objects dropping and breaking all rained it's noise upon you. Gritting your teeth you wonder what happened to Mercedes whom you got separated with.
> ...


(the the shoe down in anger) "GODDAMN MOTHERFUCKING SHOE" he threw it to the ground and started to kick it around "FUCKING LAWS OF PHYSICS DEFYING BULLSHIT FOOTWEAR" hed pick up the shoe and fling it into the zombie impaling her arm "oh fuck it is sharp" he would finally hear the commosion from the restaraunt being deaf during this whole encounter that took place "alright im goin back in the goddamn car and grabbing some rum"hed walk back to the suv and flops in the drivers seat.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Piss it off?" Malik snickered at the thought. He walked around Dawn, examining it like a vulture. Dawn was a tall and voluptuous she-wolf with silky long hair. Somehow, a part of you felt a little envious when you watched him examine _her_. _If only I wasn't so short and thin...
> _
> "Didn't know the undead had feelings."


*"Him."* she corrected Malik almost on impulse, so used to people getting it wrong. It was true that most undead, depending on how you raise them, aren't really that cognizant of anything let alone how they _feel_ about things And she herself would refer to almost all undead who weren't related to her by "it" rather than their actual pronouns. But Emir was different. She had put her all into raising him and she knew he was still in there, by her side, no matter what anyone thought. He said he would never leave her, after all. He promised...



> Malik stopped right in front of Dawn and poked her arm with his cigarette. Dawn woke from her daze and quickly paced towards Malik - startling the foolish young don and making him punch your new toy right in the face. The force was strong enough to turn her head in a complete 180 degrees and oh so violently you could hear bone cracking.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


The kerfuffle was amusing, even if she was a bit miffed about her new toy being beat up so soon after acquisition. Not that it mattered, of course, but it was the principle of the thing. Mother always hated it when they were too rough with her things. _'Just because they're dead, that doesn't mean you can just do whatever you like. How would you like it if someone did that to you after you died?' _It was a very strange line of moral logic, considering almost all of their raises were non-consensual, but everyone needs to draw a line somewhere. No, what was particularly interesting about this fight was Dawn's reaction. She shouldn't have been up for more than some mindless shuffling, but here she was, scaring the shit out of Malik. _I'll have to write this down. Do some testing later. Look into that murder happy mind of hers. Wonder what would happen if I started swapping body parts. That hyena's cybernetics are giving me ideas..._

Her train of thought was broken as Malik moved behind her and her creation stopped to "face" her. It was weird to hear Malik call her 'amore mio'. Even if it was just a ruse, this felt... different. Too close to real. Particularly when his arms snaked around her chest and she felt his weight on her shoulders. It was a good weight, warm and consuming. How long had it been since she had been this close to a warm body? 

*"Well, considering he's been dead for six years, I doubt you'd know what to expect even if you had."* Edelweiss let herself lean back into his embrace. It was late, people were dying, and she was tired. Or maybe she just wanted to feel close to him. Or maybe it didn't matter one way or the other cause this was all just a crazy fever dream brought on by sleep deprivation and too much caffeine. It was just the other day that she had been cramming for exams. And now here she was, in a tight embrace with a powerful man looking over her latest creation. It was the perfect future her mother had always wanted for her. 

_People are dying._ The thought stuck, ringing louder as she caught sounds from the restaurant. Her brow furrowed, both out of concern for the people inside and regret that this seemingly nice moment had to end, its death punctuated with Dawn getting impaled by her own shoe. _Poor, Dawn. Just having a shit night, isn't she? First she's murdered, then beat up and stabbed with her own stiletto._ @zyther kaldrok , who had thrown the improvised weapon, was storming back into his van and she knew that they needed to go too. But the new Don was surprisingly still.

*"So...what's the plan? Or did you lose all that urgency you had before?"*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 16, 2018)

"hey ms necromancer lady what are we gonna do with zombie shoewolf there?" hed look at where the shoe impaled her "so is this a thrall thing or is there a semblance of a person there?" angelo would stare at the undead wolf and shiver a bit


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 16, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (the the shoe down in anger) "GODDAMN MOTHERFUCKING SHOE" he threw it to the ground and started to kick it around "FUCKING LAWS OF PHYSICS DEFYING BULLSHIT FOOTWEAR" hed pick up the shoe and fling it into the zombie impaling her arm "oh fuck it is sharp" he would finally hear the commosion from the restaraunt being deaf during this whole encounter that took place "alright im goin back in the goddamn car and grabbing some rum"hed walk back to the suv and flops in the drivers seat.


So... will you begin a crusade against shoes in the future after this happened to you so many times?

Seems like it


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following replies are arranged chronologically to the best of my ability. _assume that they are overlapping _}​


Asassinator said:


> _So Zhivago is a traitor huh..._


Sparing Zhivago's life was noble on your part, but quite naive to the situation at hand. Before you knew it, you were surrounded by Volpe's men - guns aimed at you and your sisters' heads and limbs. _Zhivago wasn't alone in his little coup._
"Down!" Roxanne shouted.
You quickly dived down, dragging Angel with you to the floor with a solid _thud_.
Roxanne threw a metal ball across the room and with one high pitched noise a blinding blast engulfed the venue. Coughing, you squinted your teary eyes and saw that Roxanne had thrown a teargas bomb so thick all you can manage to see is Angel and Zhivago's unconscious body right beside you.
You take this opportunity to escape, dragging Zhivago's body outside for reasons unknown. You dumped him on a stack of gondalas that Dawn used to hide behind earlier.
Roxanne followed soon with Wulf's body in tow. She closed the door behind her and collapsed on the floor - coughing.
Looking around, your gut jolted at the sight. Blood. Something _happened_ when you left Dawn alone. That's when you saw her - or what remained: A reanimated corpse with her head twisted in the wrong place! Behind her was a white cat lady and the fox you've seen earlier.
You *[Approach, ask what's going on] [Withdraw with Angel for the Night] [Improvise]
*


JackJackal said:


> *[take the gun and get ready to fight back]*
> No way in hell Am I going down without a fight! I pulled out the gun and stood ready to blast anyone who opened the door


"Move over," Mercedes whispered. You scoot a little bit and let her go behind you. She felt around the innards of the closet. "It's been a while since I hid here. I hope the code is still the same." She did a series elaborate of knocks and pulls - you didn't care to see as you got ready to meet anyone who opened the door.
Then, you heard a blast from outside. You grabbed the door knob to take a peek, but instead of opening it yourself your arm jerked forward when someone violently opened the door. Stumbling out of the closet, the culprit kicks you away. Your back hit a wall as the teargas bomb from below was seeping up the second floor. Your keen sense of smell betrayed you as you started coughing, unable to blast the first person you see.
"There you are!"  You heard the man say, "Rafael sends his regards."
The raccoon aimed his gun at Louisa.
You *[Tackle him to the ground] [Shoot him] [Improvise]
*


zyther kaldrok said:


> (the the shoe down in anger) "GODDAMN MOTHERFUCKING SHOE" he threw it to the ground and started to kick it around "FUCKING LAWS OF PHYSICS DEFYING BULLSHIT FOOTWEAR" hed pick up the shoe and fling it into the zombie impaling her arm "oh fuck it is sharp" he would finally hear the commosion from the restaraunt being deaf during this whole encounter that took place "alright im goin back in the goddamn car and grabbing some rum"hed walk back to the suv and flops in the drivers seat.


*Unknown to you, the shoe started beeping...*
((omg zyther you're gonna kill us all! hahahaha))



Le Chat Nécro said:


> "So...what's the plan? Or did you lose all that urgency you had before?"


Malik's arms moved down to your waist and held you closer. He rested his chin on top of your head and sighed. Usually, you'd be annoyed at anyone using you as a chin rest but the height difference between you two was too good you felt like you just fit together. You could also feel his heartbeat against your back...._wait. That's odd? Why is it so fast?_
"Just wait a little longer, amore mio. _A little longer_." Even though he was answering your questions, the last sentence sounded more like a reassurance for himself.
You waited. It's not like you can move anyways.
Like the quiet before the storm, it didn't last as long as you wanted it too. A blast had the windows on the bottom floor of the restaurant shattered. Thankfully you were far enough to just feel the breeze from it. Malik's embrace grew tighter. "Ow--"
"Ah, sorry."
Malik let you go as he continued to stare at the building - gradually getting destroyed piece by piece.
He takes out a cigarette.
You *[Stop him from lighting it] ["can I get one of those?"] [Improvise]*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 17, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "hey ms necromancer lady what are we gonna do with zombie shoewolf there?" hed look at where the shoe impaled her "so is this a thrall thing or is there a semblance of a person there?" angelo would stare at the undead wolf and shiver a bit


*"We take her with. No use letting good genes go to waste. Even if they are dead now."* She flashed him a smile, turning as much as she could to face him while still wrapped in Malik's arms. *"She should be relatively harmless, unless you're Malik here, apparently. Truth be told, I was not expecting that. Typically all personality is lost in the conversion unless much more time and effort is put in, but I guess she's just too stubborn to fully let go."*
*


zenmaldita said:



Unknown to you, the shoe started beeping...
((omg zyther you're gonna kill us all! hahahaha))
		
Click to expand...

*((oh shit!!!))



zenmaldita said:


> Malik's arms moved down to your waist and held you closer. He rested his chin on top of your head and sighed. Usually, you'd be annoyed at anyone using you as a chin rest but the height difference between you two was too good you felt like you just fit together. You could also feel his heartbeat against your back...._wait. That's odd? Why is it so fast?_
> "Just wait a little longer, amore mio. _A little longer_." Even though he was answering your questions, the last sentence sounded more like a reassurance for himself.
> You waited. It's not like you can move anyways.
> Like the quiet before the storm, it didn't last as long as you wanted it too. A blast had the windows on the bottom floor of the restaurant shattered. Thankfully you were far enough to just feel the breeze from it. Malik's embrace grew tighter. "Ow--"
> ...


It was nice, even if it was ultimately concerning. But that was kind of the theme of that night. Nice moments punctuated by trouble. Cute bartenders and dangerous men and kisses on hands and cold blooded murder. _What could possibly top this off that's got him so concerned?_

She should not have asked herself that question.

All of her fur stood on end as the restaurant was destroyed, glass tinkling to the ground and the hot air hitting her face. She flinched in Malik's arms, heart pounding out of her chest from the sudden shock of it. His grip on her tightened and she could feel the air being pressed from her lungs. _Strong arms. Always did have a fondness for those._ *"Ow--"* was all she squeaked out before taking a deep breath when he finally released her. 

She stood beside him and stared at the wreckage for a moment when she noticed him taking out a cigarette from the corner of her eye. Before he got a chance to light it she plucked it from his lips, tossed it on the ground, and crushed it with her shoe. *"Th-those things will kill you, you know."* Her voice was shaking slightly, still not fully relaxed after the sudden explosion. An explosion in a building with so many people inside. Mercedes._ And he knew about it. He knew it was coming._ *"Care to share what the fuck that was?" *


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following reply is arranged chronologically from the others }​


Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"We take her with. No use letting good genes go to waste. Even if they are dead now."* She flashed him a smile, turning as much as she could to face him while still wrapped in Malik's arms. *"She should be relatively harmless, unless you're Malik here, apparently. Truth be told, I was not expecting that. Typically all personality is lost in the conversion unless much more time and effort is put in, but I guess she's just too stubborn to fully let go."*


"_Damn_ stubborn." Malik chimed, earning a small grunt from Dawn. She didn't move...just, shuffled a little and that was it.


Le Chat Nécro said:


> It was nice, even if it was ultimately concerning. But that was kind of the theme of that night. Nice moments punctuated by trouble. Cute bartenders and dangerous men and kisses on hands and cold blooded murder. _What could possibly top this off that's got him so concerned?_
> 
> She should not have asked herself that question.
> 
> ...


Malik flinched when you murdered his cigarette under your shoe.
"That was my last one, _cara_..." He looked at your disgruntled face but found his charming spell is wearing off from the blast. You saw a glint in his eyes, "Why, did you have _friends _inside? Don't worry, from the smell of it, they're still alive."
He was right.
You knew death all too well, it's sight, scent, and sound. The air only smelled of smoke and debris - not the familiar scent of the absence of life, at least not the amount you expect from the amount of people inside.
"So what was it then?"
No answer.
When you turned, Malik was already going through the duffel bag of guns stowed away at the SUV's back compartment. He found another pack of cancer sticks and his fine ass was just in the _right _direction for you to kick it in.
You can't help but raise your leg._ He likes me, I have nothing to worry about._
"Mercedes is still alive."
Too late.
Your shoe branded his behind before you could stop your own leg! Unfortunately, the movement was so unanticipated the cigarette shot through Malik's throat. He started coughing violently, trying to get it out of his windpipe. _OMG I TOLD YOU! I told you those things will kill you!_
*You [Laugh and let him suffer] [Help him and try to get it out] [Improvise]*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Approach, ask what's going on]


Aaron is a little confused after what had happened. He thought it was all just a big party some genuine rich guy held, but it's more than apparently. Two crime bosses fighting against each other, full force? He wasn't expecting this. Now, he's looking at an undead wolf he met just now!

"Dawn?" Aaron asked gently, seeing her _condition. _"Are you ok? You don't look too good."

Dawn's eyes twists to meet Aaron's. _This is disgusting_, Aaron thought.

(How did this happen Zen?)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron is a little confused after what had happened. He thought it was all just a big party some genuine rich guy held, but it's more than apparently. Two crime bosses fighting against each other, full force? He wasn't expecting this. Now, he's looking at an undead wolf he met just now!
> 
> "Dawn?" Aaron asked gently, seeing her _condition. _"Are you ok? You don't look too good."
> 
> ...


((It happened cause I'm a witch! Haha! Will reply in the morning))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron is a little confused after what had happened. He thought it was all just a big party some genuine rich guy held, but it's more than apparently. Two crime bosses fighting against each other, full force? He wasn't expecting this. Now, he's looking at an undead wolf he met just now!
> 
> "Dawn?" Aaron asked gently, seeing her _condition. _"Are you ok? You don't look too good."
> 
> ...


(The tldr version is: Malik had no intention to kill Dawn but since Edelweiss expressed her interest in getting a new "toy",  he killed Dawn for her. He's trying to be romantic. _Don't do that_. Don't gift corpses to your necromancer crush. Ok? Ok. lol)

Dawn slowly shuffled towards you. It wasn't threatening, no angry grunts or violent jerks of the limbs. Just...shuffling.
You took a few steps back, as you watched her go towards you with her back facing you. It looked like it was from a zombie movie and you would've _done _something but this is Dawn! You were just talking to her earlier!
Things really do feel a lot different when they happen to you.
Now riddled with questions more than answers you...
*[Demand to know what happened to her, and why] [Try to put her out of her misery] [Fall back]*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 17, 2018)

"hey uh does anyone else hear that beepin" he would look towards dawn and see the shoe with a blinking light "OH WHAT THE FUCK" hed look at malik "WHY IS THE SHOE BEEPING AND BLINKING" hed scream over to @Asassinator "PULL THE SHOE OUT OF HER ARM BEFORE WE ALL DIE" zyther would jump on angelo getting ready for the boom booms


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 17, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "hey uh does anyone else hear that beepin" he would look towards dawn and see the shoe with a blinking light "OH WHAT THE FUCK" hed look at malik "WHY IS THE SHOE BEEPING AND BLINKING" hed scream over to @Asassinator "PULL THE SHOE OUT OF HER ARM BEFORE WE ALL DIE" zyther would jump on angelo getting ready for the boom booms


Aaron heard the mad hyena shouting at the top of his lungs! He saw the shoe was beeping louder and louder, they were runnning out of time.


Aaron jumped at Dawn, and pulled the shoe out of her arm. Blood was everywhere, to say the least. He then ran to the docks and hurled the shoe into the water. 

*BOOM!!!
*
The entire dock was shook, and then a small wave swept the insides of the restaurant. 

(Thanks Zyrher for the AMAZING turn of events)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

((great now I have teargassed AND drenched traitors!))
@zyther kaldrok and @Asassinator 
Having thrown the first shoe, you both realized that shoes come in pairs. _WHERE IS THE OTHER ONE?!_
You look for signs of it, red lights, beeping, anything! For all you know, an impact could activate it any minute. Where could it be?


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((great now I have teargassed AND drenched traitors!))
> @zyther kaldrok and @Asassinator
> Having thrown the first shoe, you both realized that shoes come in pairs. _WHERE IS THE OTHER ONE?!_
> You look for signs of it, red lights, beeping, anything! For all you know, an impact could activate it any minute. Where could it be?


(Great Plot Twist, now there’s too many)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 17, 2018)

"HER FOOT HER FOOOOOOOOOT'" HED POINT AT HER FOOT AS HE AND ANGELO WOULD TUN PUT AND PULL THE STILLETO OFF HER FOOT "fuck FUCK" hed throw the shoe into a dumpster and run for cover. the only explosion was a depressing pfft "oh i guess it was a dud?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "HER FOOT HER FOOOOOOOOOT'" HED POINT AT HER FOOT AS HE AND ANGELO WOULD TUN PUT AND PULL THE STILLETO OFF HER FOOT "fuck FUCK" hed throw the shoe into a dumpster and run for cover. the only explosion was a depressing pfft "oh i guess it was a dud?"


((ppffftt. hahahah I heard that in my head! also fun thing, while I was reading your post, my cousin's sportswatch started beeping faster and faster. could really feel the writing there hahahah))


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 17, 2018)

*[hobo wolf]*
And then I fly out of the dumpster, my tail on fire.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

BobtheCob said:


> *[hobo wolf]*
> And then I fly out of the dumpster, my tail on fire.


You splash into the nearby river, saving your tail.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You splash into the nearby river, saving your tail.


(FYI, Bob ((Fursona name is Andy)) is my real life friend!)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 17, 2018)

Everything seems like its going crazy, topsie turvy, inside out and sideways all at the same time: screams....running, and most likely chasing and hunting.....the clatter of objects small and large collapsing, breaking, scattering. You would almost think we were in a...war zone...

It had just clicked....we were.

And you know that thing that every once in a while you hear about, but kinda dismiss, mostly because you've never really personally seen it, but can only imagine from those who have seen and experienced it? Yea...

My imagination flew into a frenzy and going a thousand miles an hour...but it was quiet and settled all at the same time. I had one objective, one mission that stood out in my head: raccoons. they were the reason for all this commotion. i believe it was time to PERMANENTLY solve this problem.

_"First off, old timer, let me get a smoke from you. My nerves are lighting off left and right, and i'd like to calm myself a bit before i go out and have fun."_ As i say this to O'Maley, i turn and look at him, paw and arm extended, waiting for the cigarette i had asked for. It seemed my entire demeanor had changed....The once outgoing, flirty and somewhat hesitant fox was given a break....and the other was brought into play....

This fox was ready to do whatever was necessary in order to complete his objectives, aside from a few haneous things that were unforgivable, even in his mind.

For the first time, i saw O'Maleys' eyes as he raised his eyebrows and stared into mine. They felt cold, but understanding, like from the tone in my voice, he knew what was going on, on the outside and inside. He pulls out the pack and hands me one, with no argument whatsoever. And without a second notion, he hands my the light as well. I light mine up, close my eyes and inhale deeply on the smoke. Then, to get my head on straight, i tilt my head back and face the ceiling and just hold the breathe in, feeling the toxic air circulate through my mouth, throat, lungs, and back again. Might as well enjoy life before death, right? That was the last thought i had before i exhaled into the air, upward to the ceiling.
_"Alright, so let me get this straight. This piece of shit needs taught a lesson, along with his band of fucked up miscreants, because they think whatever they rightly feel like is theirs? And this danger, i suppose ill find out for myself, but im guessing you mean ole' daddio? _
I cut to the heart of the matter with O'Maley as i look around the cellar...nothing too useful as is, so i suppose ill improvise. If i remember correctly this jackass on the floor was packing heat, may as well search him first.
I find at least one: a fully loaded glock 19 and an extra few clips....wow.....daddy sure was cheap for his son....piece of shit toy.....but it will work for now. I pull back the slide and let it go to check the chamber and a quick function check. Good, it still works at least. Now i just hope it fires.....
I continue searching the body and finding a few other things quite interesting....
First, a set of....knives?!?!? seriously?!?!!? well!!! i wont complain about THAT!!! Now granted, im not the best with throwing things, but i can at least hit something in front of me with a bit of force, so if nothing else, they can distract long enough for a tackle or punch or something. I grab those and tuck those away in my pants/belt area. I also find a watch....a piece of shit watch that you could find at a local store or run down shack of a business. Why in the world would he....
Then i notice something somewhat chilling....
It might be a shitty watch, but it was set....on timer.....and counting down....
My mind froze.....Out of instinct it hit me like a wrecking ball smashing a wall in....
Bomb. 
Where? No why, no how. Those questions and answers were apparent to me: Traitors or insiders to destroy the family. But my biggest concern was where. In a place like this, there's no way to find it quickly and easily. so thats out of the question...but one thing isnt...let it go off. If we leave the raccoons in here and have everyone else out, no survivors, no witnesses, and best yet....No one to go back to daddy and report a failure. Game.Set. Match. 
Now all i have to do is pull it off in.....i look at the watch again in disgust rather then fear, as i pull and puff another hit from the smoke i had.....
10 Minutes.....well, i SHOULD be able to get through the place safely and make sure everyone was out in that time....SHOULD.....but if not, well shit happens.
Other than that there really isnt much on the raccoon. So that's that huh? Oh well, the bastard had it coming. 
I cant tell if O'Maley was more.....impressed or disappointed when i pulled my next move...but he didnt stop me either way, so i suppose time will tell.
Before i stood back up again, i took one of the knives i found on him and without hesitation slit his throat. Whether he was dead or not before, he sure would be now. I suppose he was, not because he woke up and starting screaming, but twitched when the blade opened a hole in his neck. Blood flowed quick and effortlessly, but that would end sooner then later. I looked up at O'Maley and got ready for the task at hand...search and destroy. 
_"Alright O'Maley, a few things before you get your ass out of here. And NO ARGUING!!! I'll take care of things around here, just please listen and decide what you want to do. You CAN stay and help, but i'd rather take the blunt force of things. Besides, I'm younger and full of energy and enthusiasm." _
As i finishing being a smart ass, but in a serious tone, i look at him with a smile that was......well, i think the only real descriptive word would be insane. 
_"SO....there is a bomb in the establishment. i dont know where, but im simply going to say this watch is set for its detonation time. Weve got 10 minutes, and i dont plan on wasting any more of that than i have to. You are leaving, unless you want to be ashes in the wind. Second, im going to take care of the "trash" around here before that happens, so the bodies wont be found. Third, ill see who is left and get them out. I'm sorry to say old hound, i dont think this establishment will last the night. But, now its all out war, and i dont play to lose."_
I can see the old hound accepting the truth of the matter: this building is about to be hellishly demolished, along with all the memories he has in and with it. His face shows pain and grief, but even better for me, it shows....Anger. Hatred. The want of revenge for destroying his younger years and memories...
"*Here, take this then."*
Is all he says before he.....really?.......reaches into one of the huge wooden barrels that conveniently had a hole about waist high, pulls out a grenade, and tosses it to me. 
*"Blow them all to Hell."*
No screaming, no anger in his voice. just a VERY repressed response. he starts walking past me to leave and i stop him. ill explain to him what will go down then put the plan in motion.
_"First, since im SURE that you have them down here, grab two gas masks. one for me, one for you. I'll go out first, take care of anything lingering, and scan the place. Mercedes might have ran upstairs, but i think she can handle herself. She seems like a capable rabbit. And besides, you all grew up and aged together, im sure she picked up a few things from the guys and the family." _
I chuckle a bit as O'Maley looks back at me and i see at least his expression crack a bit for relief, but i can tell his mind is still far from recovery.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 17, 2018)

_"Second, when the coast is clear, get out and go where YOU know its safe. Im sure you have a few places in mind. But be careful!! By the sound of things, I dont think this will be ANY sort of walk in the park, so keep your eyes open."
"Third, here."_ 
I take a pen from my shirt and scribble numbers on a napkin i had picked up earlier and shoved in my pocket.
_"This is the number to my cell. When you are safe and things have settled down, give me a call and let me know whats going on. Im also guessing the is a "safe house" or "meeting place" for emergencies like this. If Mercedes is there when everyone is there, tell her to call me."_
He takes the napkin, shoves it in his pocket, and walks over and....of course....grabs two gas masks, ready to use. I give him the thumbs up and go up the stairs to the wall and wait......however unfortunately cliche this sounds, i say it in my head......
Its quiet....TOOOOOO quiet...
Fuck it. 
As i sling the wall open, all i see is devastation and bodies, alive and dead. There are raccoons that are lingering and turned out of sheer confusion to the "wall" slamming open...
Three raccoons, three bullets. Each shot placed as close to between their eyes as i could manage. Yea, no. Missed every mark, but still got each one in the head and dropped them. This caused definite alarm to all the rest, and it started. 
I shoved O'Maley behind the bar and went the opposite direction towards the staircase. 
-gunfight, gunplay, crazy action scenes and lots of killing and dead trash pandas.-
-Finally, after much outlandish and crazy shenanigans, i see a decent hiding spot-
Nice hiding....OH SHIT!!! 
I see the huge Water Buffalo i had been conversing with earlier laying on the ground. And i looked figured something out real quick...HE WASNT DEAD!!! Just unconscious. And from the way it looks, how this is such a well set hiding place, nobody could just "find" it or "shoot into it." Someone would have to KNOW it was here and be extremely skillful to make it here....seeing as how its set up blockaded from most angles...
....Or a set up? There is a single bullet hole beside his head, but no blood, no struggle, just......wait a minute...i kick the water buffalo in the side...
_"HEY!!! WAKE YOUR LAZY ASS UP!!! SHITS GOING DOWN, YA PRICK!!!"_
.....He jumps with a start and a grip to his side. yup......why not right? 
*"What the hell happened???? The last thing i remember is Zhivago.."*
_"Who??? Who is this "Zhivago???"_ I ask demandingly as i pick the buffalo up by his collar. _"What does he look like?"
*"He's a Wolfdog in a pinstripe suit, at least, that's wha...."*
"Explain what happened...now...and you wont get a skull full of lead."_ 
Finishing my threat, i throw the buffalo down with force and slam his back to the floor. Before he could react, my boot was to his throat and my gun was pointed at his forehead. _"Now."
*"He walked downstairs without interruption and walked straight up to me while i was hiding from the raccoons, waiting for another opportunity to kick some tail. Before i knew it, he had a gun pointed at me, and before he squeezed the trigger, the only thing he said was 'Danger. Evacuate and Regroup.' Then he pulled the trigger, and the last thing a saw was his shoe."*_
I heard footsteps, a gunshot or two, and what sounded like tumbling upstairs. One raccoon flew running down the stairs, right past us. I shot him in the back of the head as he fled.
_"Where would you regroup to?" _
I ask in a less....provocative way, i guess?.......while i relieved a little pressure from his neck, still keeping my gun pointed between his eyes. 
He seemed like he was just about to answer when a smaller explosion went off and rocked the floor, jarring me a little to the side. At the same moment, i felt a bullet or two graze both my ear and tail....how did i get this far from cover???
No matter. By that time, the water buffalo was attempting to get up from the torture he had been enduring through the night. i reach my paw out to help him up and look kindly into his eyes, yet still with a fierce expression.
_"Told you i was here to help. Now do you believe me?"_
At that instant, i pull him towards me and past, slinging him into a corner while i move away. We still had company, and i couldn't let him get shot in the back. He may be my own lead to the safe house. Unfortunately, i caught one or two bullets to the arms and shoulders. Good thing they werent aiming...otherwise id be in trouble...
With the situation going on, i felt nothing, but i knew that would change if my movements and actions were TOO drastic, moving the bullets in and around their wounds. Well, better finish this off quick. Dont want to chance dying or losing limb TOO soon in this war.
There are only a few left for now, and i can see them through caps in cover. I decide to pull more....stupid moves....to get this over with. As i see them looking this way and waiting...not necessarily knowing where we are or how we are positioned....i toss my almost empty gun, a little in front of our spot. i hear movement and see confused raccoons walking close....then both peeking around the corner...
I quickly launch myself of the wall and pull two knives out as im descending on them. at least of my knives make contact and sink....right into the....oops....
i look at them both....dead...well dying......but i kinda missed....
i caught one at a downward angle starting from the temple, and kinda looked like it ended up behind his eye, cause i think his eye was...ewwwwww...well...no more eye for THAT one. Dead anyways. The second one i caught kinda closer....but it was more towards behind his ear...and im pretty sure if he opened his mouth, i could have been able to see the knife at the back of his throat...
so i did the only thing i thought was decent...in my head....
I yanked and pulled the knives that were buried in them straight back towards me and.....yea. needless to say they died...
_"O'Maley, get going!" And take HIM with you!"_
I yell across the bar to the hound and he stands up and looks over.  i was motioning towards the water buffalo and was given an awkward look from him to me...the water buffalo...
_"Don't ask or think right now, just go. O'Maley has my number. He will probably explain whats going on. Just make sure i get there as well, if possible. _
I realize I'm starting to bleed a bit more and feeling less "healthy" than i should. Alot of movement, Adrenaline wearing thin. I looked at the watch again....
2 Minutes...
Good, enough time to dispose of everything. I watch as O'Maley walks from behind the bar and towards the buffalo. i walk over and pick up the gun i had thrown as a distraction. i picked it up and put the last magazine i had, in the gun. I made sure O'Maley and the buffalo were behind me, then emptied every round into the alcohol behind the bar, shattering most of the bottles and spirits. i turned and looked at the two, who had dumbfounded expressions. O'Maleys faded faster...i think he had an idea what i had in mind. 
_"You ready, old timer? Say your goodbyes."_ 
I looked at him regrettably, and this time, when he broke a smile, he seemed...like he felt a bit better....not sure why.
I dig in my pants and find the grenade he had given me, calming down and getting ready for the "BANG" of the party.
 One thought that still lingered...is everyone out and safe...God i hope so...if not...well....


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Tackle him to the ground]


"NO!" I yelled and held him to the ground. I held his gun back o he couldn't get any shots off on me or Louisa!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 17, 2018)

"hobo?" zyther's mind was getting very confused "he walked over to the river  pulled his arm off and fished him out "hey you alright hobo man oh and sorry it was a bomb shoe"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following replies are arranged chronologically. These happened after my posts in page 20 and their replies. }​


JackJackal said:


> "NO!" I yelled and held him t
> o the ground. I held his gun back o he couldn't get any shots off on me or Louisa!


"Nicely done Jackal, now duck!"
It took you a second to get what she meant - but she didn't really wait. With a single shot, Mercedes put down the assailant with one shot, grazing your cheek in the process. It was quick, you hardly noticed it until your warm blood seeped down your cheek. Louisa gasped at the sight. "Jack, your cheek!"
You placed a paw on your cheek to check, true enough there was a bit of blood. "I guess we match now!" You joked.
"Oh you." Louisa sighed.
Meanwhile Mercedes found the secret passage. "Bingo! We're getting out of here, kids!"
You and Mercedes helped Louisa sit at the mouth of the passage way first. "It's a _little _dusty, okay?" Mercedes cautioned. "Try to keep your mouth shut." Then, she gave Louisa a small flashlight before pushing her down the slide. Mercedes gave you a flashlight as well, and told you to go ahead. "Oh, no. Ladies first!"
"Boy, you're a civilian. Civilians go first."
You were about to argue when you heard an awful lot of shouting and gunfire from down below. _This isn't the time to argue, Jack. Go down the hole! Even the guys down stairs are wanting out! "O'Maley, get going!" And take HIM with you!"_
Recognizing the voice, Mercedes ears perked up slightly. "Signore Demos! He's alive!"
She got up and sped out of the closet. "Slide down! I'll meet you there!"
Guess there's nowhere else to go but down. You take the plunge and found yourself sliding through an ancient garbage shute. _Gross_.
Upon landing, you could see Louisa and the exit. Better get outside first! You and Louisa ran out so you can wait for Mercedes in a safe spot.
Once you found the boathouse, the building behind you exploded.



wildcard8779 said:


> _"You ready, old timer? Say your goodbyes."_


You waited a little longer until you were sure O'Maley and Ricardo managed to get out of the building and closed your eyes.
_This is it. What a night.....Honestly, what am I doing?_
The wounds you received weren't fatal but soon they will be. Slowly, your strength was draining from the blood loss and the remaining tear gas was doing shit to your lungs.
You held the grenade tightly._ Come on, do it, if you're going to do it! See it through, hero._
You placed a finger to pull the pin.
"Demos!"
_What_?
"Signore! Demos! Where are you?!"
_Shit_.
Your eyes shot open and realized you already pulled the pin. The shock gave you enough energy to stand from your hiding place, allowing Mercedes to see you.
"Demos!"
You raised your hands for her to see, _the grenade the pin, and me._
"You idiot!" Fast on her feet, Mercedes grabs you and drags you upstairs - making you drop the grenade. And as if you didn't have enough cliches for the night, you jumped out of the window and dived to the river below - followed by a blast.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 17, 2018)

walking the hobo to his car zyther hears the explosion "JESUS FUCKING CHRIST"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 17, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> walking the hobo to his car zyther hears the explosion "JESUS FUCKING CHRIST"


Aaron heard the explosion too, and he sees @zyther kaldrok escorting @BobtheCob into his car, and Dawn’s body still lying on the floor. He was always told to explore what he doesn’t know, so he went into the secret passage. 

(Angel has no idea what she’s doing. She says you need to give her choices so just give her some)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Nicely done Jackal, now duck!"
> It took you a second to get what she meant - but she didn't really wait. With a single shot, Mercedes put down the assailant with one shot, grazing your cheek in the process. It was quick, you hardly noticed it until your warm blood seeped down your cheek. Louisa gasped at the sight. "Jack, your cheek!"
> You placed a paw on your cheek to check, true enough there was a bit of blood. "I guess we match now!" You joked.
> "Oh you." Louisa sighed.
> ...



"What the fuck!?" I said as I watched the explosion. "what just happened?!" I was now debatiung on wether or not to wait.I doubt Mercedes would still be alive now.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 17, 2018)

I had gotten to the point in my mind where i KNEW i was doing the right thing....taking out myself as well as the building, in order to exact revenge for the members of the family who had lost alot or would lose everything due to these raccoons and their war.....
wait a minute....WHAT AM I DOING???
I was destroying EVERYTHING for some of these creatures....and i didnt even get a KISS!!! BAH!!! stupid me...but hey...a thorn in the side still causes damage right? 
I knew i was getting to a point of mixed emotions and thoughts, my more logical side resurfacing and debating the actions of the down and dirty one. I was losing blood and consciousness rather quickly, and i had a feeling this was going to be my end one way or the other. 
Fuck it, out with a bang is always the best way to go! 
I gripped the grenade and its pin and was JUST ABOUT TO PULL IT......
_That voice. Am i dead already? An angel has come to...._
Reality check....MERCEDES?!?!?
Shit!! my eyes shoot open and i quickly stand and freeze in shock. My paws exposed and showing the grenade in one and the.....oh fuck......the pin in the other. 
Her speed threw me off in such a daze, i hadnt realized i dropped them both. I was off my feet and being dragged upstairs, my mind trying to stay afloat and catch itself up before being overcome with sleep....nope, not happening...
The last thing i remember before seeing black was being hurled out a window, seeing Mercedes falling in front of me, and both of us heading for the water. 
Fire. Heat. And soft silky fur. The last feelings i had before the black.
And the last sane thought? 
......MAN, she is going to be SOOOO pissed at me!!!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *You [Laugh and Help him and try to get it out]*


@Asassinator 
@zyther kaldrok 
@BobtheCob 
((Things are going so fast!! also, i feel like you're determined to try to destroy my zombie minion, zen. ^.^))
The next series of events happened so quickly, Edelweiss could hardly keep up with them. Malik was being a right ass so she planted her foot right in his, causing him to start choking on one of his cigarettes. The irony was not lost on her and she began to laugh, the thought momentarily crossing her mind._ If he dies, we could keep him. Get rid of that smart mouth of his._ But it lasted only for a moment before her better judgment kicked in and she began to give him the Heimlich, almost reversing the position they were in a moment before and still laughing as she pressed on his abdomen. It was awkward but she knew from experience how to handle patients who were larger than her. 

As she was working, she noticed someone approaching Dawn, a white robed figure looking at her curiously. Edelweiss was about to bark at him not to fuck with her toys and yell at Dawn not to wander off- _need to put a leash on that girl, sheesh_- when the formerly naked hyena started shouting about a beeping. There was a scramble for shoes, a solid pitch into the river, and a boom timed perfectly with the cigarette being coughed up by Malik, the tiny slimy projectile flying into his gun bag. Maybe the sudden sound made her press more forcefully, but whatever it was it did the trick and she dropped him to address whatever the hell this was that was going on. 

As she turned, another shoe grenade was lobbed, this time into a dumpster, sending a hobo scurrying for the water. The hyena _took off his arm_ and helped the poor soul out of the river and into his car, just as the building exploded. Again. *"For the love of all that is holy, how many things are going to explode tonight?! It ruins bodily integrity, you assholes!"* She wasn't shouting at anyone in particular, maybe just the universe. This was too much too fast, especially after a seemingly tender moment, and she was turning to anger to process it all. 

*"And don't fuck with other people's zombies, ya hoodlum!"* She called out after the white hooded dog as he disappeared into a secret passage. *"And you,"* she turned to Dawn, *"Need to put a fucking bell on you. Stop wandering off or I'll walk you off the dock. You got that, young lady?"* Her tone was not unlike a scolding mother reprimanding a disobedient child. But after a moment the anger faded, her face softened, and she crouched down next to the zombie. "*Here, let me bandage up that wound and let's get going."*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron heard the explosion too, and he sees @zyther kaldrok escorting @BobtheCob into his car, and Dawn’s body still lying on the floor. He was always told to explore what he doesn’t know, so he went into the secret passage.
> 
> (Angel has no idea what she’s doing. She says you need to give her choices so just give her some)


With all that's going on, @XxblazingangelxX followed your every step. However, she's starting to get sick of too many events happening all that once. The building exploded twice now. What ever should she do in this situation? She's surrounded by dangerous strangers. Perhaps if she were to scan her surroundings, she can come up with a plan.
*[Introduce her self to the group] [Device a plan for her and her brother to get home alive]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following replies are arranged chronologically.}​


JackJackal said:


> "What the fuck!?" I said as I watched the explosion. "what just happened?!" I was now debatiung on wether or not to wait.I doubt Mercedes would still be alive now.





Unknown to most, the wine cellar also contained explosive gas and they detonated in succession. You shield Louisa with your body and you were fortunate enough that only the heat, dust and small debris manged to reach your way.
What do you do next?
Thinking hard, you remember Mercedes giving you the keys to Zhivago's boat and Louisa's address.


wildcard8779 said:


> ......MAN, she is going to be SOOOO pissed at me!!!




"Signore...hey, wake up. Come on you joker...wake up."
You can hear Mercedes' voice but all you see is black. You can feel yourself slowly drifting to unconciousness. Should you fight it back? Or should you rest?
_This is a better way to die, I think...but what about M--_

A warm tear dropped on your face.

You flutter your eyes open.
"Demos!"
What a sight. You never imagined a crying bunny would give you the best feeling in the world. You try to get up until the sharp pang of the wounds drove you straight back into the mud.


Le Chat Nécro said:


> "*Here, let me bandage up that wound and let's get going."*





((A public service announcement. DO NOT SMOKE IN DR. SCHWARZ's PRESENCE. Thank you.))
((Also, I hold no grudges against Dawn. I was hoping zyther would throw it towards the building tbh))​Having dealt with the rowdy troublesome children, fatigue caught up to you and you almost fell on Dawn's lap. She grunts at you questioningly - out of concern? _That can't be it. I'm probably so worn out I'm imagining things._
You focused at the task at hand - nevermind the heat from the next explosions. Nevermind that it smelled like gas and charred bodies. Nevermind that you still haven't seen Mercedes. Nevermind!
_She likes me! She said she liked me. I thought maybe we could be friends..._
Suddenly, hot wet tears gushed down - dropping right to your lap as you sat in front of Dawn. Your hands started to shake again as you were about to tie the ends of the bandage. _Oh come on, stop! Cooperate hands! I gotta tie---_
Then, a pair of gloved hands appeared from your sides, took the bandages, and tied them for you.
You turn, tears still streaming down as you grit your teeth. Anger? Sadness? Frustration? _I look like shit... I'm so tired. I want to eat, I want to soak in a tub and sleep! You did this! Why did you have to throw this stupid party?! Why did I come?_
Malik held you again, this time in a more gentler embrace. You're getting really sleepy...


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Unknown to most, the wine cellar also contained explosive gas and they detonated in succession. You shield Louisa with your body and you were fortunate enough that only the heat, dust and small debris manged to reach your way.
> What do you do next?
> Thinking hard, you remember Mercedes giving you the keys to Zhivago's boat and Louisa's address.



"Come on Louisa. let's get you home." I said leading her to The boat and helpinmg her in (Don't ask how I knew and I love the Drawing Zen! You are amazing!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> walking the hobo to his car zyther hears the explosion "JESUS FUCKING CHRIST"


As you were helping the hobo with his minor burns, Angelo watches you lovingly.
What a night.
You just banged a good looking hunk in your car. Now he's gazing at you from the backseat while you patch up a complete stranger who burned his tail in the garbage from a shoe bomb. Of course this wouldn't have happened to you if only you didn't decide to reunite with your war buddy. Good ole sarge, always putting you in trouble. Then again, compared to the people around you, it seems like you were luckier. You only got a shoe to the face! It's not like you had to bomb an entire building or anything. What a shit night would that be if you were caught up in all the gunfire! You remembered that before all of it could happen, the civilians were evacuated, and you were whisked away from harm. All the people who made it out alive now were the remaining civilians and Malik's friends. Somehow you had a nagging feeling - all of this is planned to the very letter. 
You furrowed your eyebrows.
What is he planning? He said we were going somewhere.
Angelo placed a thumb in the middle of your eyebrows. "You'll get wrinkles if you keep frowning, mio amore."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> As you were helping the hobo with his minor burns, Angelo watches you lovingly.
> What a night.
> You just banged a good looking hunk in your car. Now he's gazing at you from the backseat while you patch up a complete stranger who burned his tail in the garbage from a shoe bomb. Of course this wouldn't have happened to you if only you didn't decide to reunite with your war buddy. Good ole sarge, always putting you in trouble. Then again, compared to the people around you, it seems like you were luckier. You only got a shoe to the face! It's not like you had to bomb an entire building or anything. What a shit night would that be if you were caught up in all the gunfire! You remembered that before all of it could happen, the civilians were evacuated, and you were whisked away from harm. All the people who made it out alive now were the remaining civilians and Malik's friends. Somehow you had a nagging feeling - all of this is planned to the very letter.
> You furrowed your eyebrows.
> ...


'its not frowning ots thinking or concentrating?" zyther moved in and kissed angelo "no need to frown when your around meine geliebte."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 



((you get a romantic drawing too wooo! everyone gets one! one for you one for you one for you
AND NONE FOR MALIK VOLPE BYE))​


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((A public service announcement. DO NOT SMOKE IN DR. SCHWARZ's PRESENCE. Thank you.))​


((I love this more than words can express.))

Edelweiss was not one to cry easily. Even as a baby, she had been relatively quiet and as she grew up she had only become more so. Every hardship had either been met with cool detachment or iron-willed determination. That's how you had to be in this family, in this profession. You couldn't get too attached. You couldn't show weakness. Life and death meant nothing... until all of a sudden it did. The last time she had cried it had also been at the loss of a friend, though she had known him a lot longer than the woman inside the now collapsing building. It had broken her and now she could feel the mends on her heart straining. It dawned on her that she had told Mercedes her last wishes, but she had no idea what the bunny would have wanted. _You hardly knew her. Why are you crying over her?_ she berated herself, but that only made the tears come faster. 

She wanted to fight his embrace, to be angry and indignant and mean, but she just didn't have the energy. Instead she found herself nuzzling in close, face buried in his dumb tight shirt against his dumb toned chest breathing in his dumb expensive cologne. At the very least it overpowered any other smells, the stench of death around them. It never used to bother her. In fact, it smelled a lot like home. Like grandfather and mother and the cemetery down the road where they practiced and the cellar where father showed her how bodies worked and Emir as he slowly decayed in her house. But it was different now, had deeper implications, and she wished like hell that it would just go away.

Time seemed to slow down and she let the darkness consumer her. Even after the tears stopped and her breathing evened out, she remained tucked away in Malik's chest. She was deathly still, and eerily quiet. Her words pierced the silence like barbed wire when she finally spoke, *"Are we going to leave her? Your friend?" *There was no emotion in her voice, just cold accusation.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"Are we going to leave her? Your friend?"*


One of Malik's eyebrows twitched - was it the left or the right, you didn't care. _So what if that hurt him? Is that all the reaction I get while I was a sobbing mess? Look at him, not even shedding a tear. Are we all just pawns for you to play with?! Say something!_
Malik looked at you with pity---no, concern? You knew what being looked down is like, you knew what being patronized felt like, and you knew what being lied to sounded like-- at least, you were right half the time on liars.
"She's alive." 
He sighed and said that straight into your eyes with unwavering conviction. You felt him when he was reassuring himself a moment ago. He flinches a bit...you were close enough to know. And although you weren't in a tight embrace now, you could tell. He wasn't lying. But part of you wanted him to be wrong so you'd be in the right when you lash out.
_"Oh yeah? Prove it!"_
Breathing heavily, he scooted away from you a little bit and helped you sit up by yourself. You're mad at him sure, but it was comfortable there and now you're deprived again. _My god, am I starting to --no! focus Edelweiss_.
Then, with his right hand, he shimmied the cuff of his left glove and took out a thin piece of metal. On it were eight little light bulbs and buttons next to them.  Only half of them were lit. He then pointed to the 2nd bulb from the top and pressed the button next to it. After that he took out a small stud earring from one of his ears and another stud hidden in the neck of his shirt. He brought the 2nd piece to his mouth, "Mercy, it's me. Where did you run off to?"
There was static.
Malik shaked the piece a bit irritably. "Mercedes."
The static prevailed - you're starting to get annoyed. And then a voice. "Ma----Mal!--De--signore--hurt!"
It was subtle.
You saw it.
Malik's eyes got brighter, wider...even just for a little bit. Maybe he was worried too. "Yeah, okay. Calm down..someone wants to talk to you."
He smiled gently as he listened to his friend. Honestly, this is like a front row seat to the world's best kept secrets - not because his smile was adorable as hell no, not at all. It was because you didn't expect someone like Malik, who planned a massacre of a rival family, would smile like that. Just relief.
 Then he held the stud up to you - one on your ear and one on your mouth.
"Ms Schwarz! I'm alright!! But Mr. Demos--he needs help!"


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Malik's eyes got brighter, wider...even just for a little bit. Maybe he was worried too. "Yeah, okay. Calm down..someone wants to talk to you."
> He smiled gently as he listened to his friend. Honestly, this is like a front row seat to the world's best kept secrets - not because his smile was adorable as hell no, not at all. It was because you didn't expect someone like Malik, who planned a massacre of a rival family, would smile like that. Just relief.
> Then he held the stud up to you - one on your ear and one on your mouth.
> "Ms Schwarz! I'm alright!! But Mr. Demos--he needs help!"


Her heart nearly stopped when she heard Mercedes's voice. Part of her had wanted him to be lying, wanted her anger to be righteous and justified, but that all got swept away when she heard that voice. Malik wasn't in the clear yet- he had still left his best friend in a bombed out restaurant to possibly die along with any unlucky innocents who may have stuck around- but at the very least one person was safe. A person that Edelweiss knew and liked. And that person was calling out to her. 

Faster than the fox could protest, she snatched the buds from his hands and turned on her heels, quickly shoving one in her ear and sticking the other on her collar as she ran for the front door. Or what was left of it at least. *"Talk to me. Where are you and what's happening? What's the patient's condition?"* Malik was getting left in the dust, his warm arms an afterthought as a new mission formed in her mind. She was needed, and she wasn't going to let anyone down. Her vision tunneled and her mind was set. Without Edelweiss realizing it, Dawn shuffled after, the zombie bound to her will. And right now all of her will was on getting Mercedes and this Mr Demos out alive. 

((short post is short. also, poor malik, getting left at the van. edelweiss will chew him out later. ^.^))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 17, 2018)

When Aaron made it into the secret passage with a bunny holding a fox (@wildcard8779) up. He looked at the situation and wanted to help somehow. Everyone is so worried and terrified at what’s happening. Hopefully, the end of the night comes near.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following replies are all happening at the same time/overlapping and all end in the same new venue. }
{ Due to character limits, I will be posting one post replies per person }​

Le Chat Nécro said:


> "Talk to me. Where are you and what's happening? What's the patient's condition?"


You sped to the front door of a burning building and stormed inside - not your best idea, but so far not your worst. Coming to this party and getting caught up in this mess, _now _that's the worst. Panting, you dropped hunched down and supported yourself with your hands on your knees - propping you up. The scorching heat and stench was overwhelming, you can hear several glass breaking in succession - making the fire insatiable. Shielding your face with your arms, you tried to contact Mercedes again.
"Where are you?"
There was a reply. You're sure of it. But the roar of the flames and wooden beams collapsing had made it inaudible. "WHAT?!" You shouted. There it is again - a tiny voice. _Crap. I can't hear a thing!_

_The static prevailed - it's infernally rough noise rang in your ears like sandpaper on an old wooden tree bark. _"--river ba--k." _River bank? They're not in the building?!_
Turning on your heels, you bumped into Dawn who waited idly behind you, making you drop on the debris littered floor - a few glass shards piercing through your fur and cutting your flesh. You could've sworn that you yelped loud enough to make yourself deaf but you couldn't hear a thing in this blaze,_ let alone see_! The fire expanded beyond the front door and harassed your senses with smoke, heat, and debris - AND _DAWN_, she was unknowingly blocking your only exit.

"Dawn! Get out of the way!" She just stood there silently. _Why_?_ She was working fine just a minute ago._
You squinted your eyes looking for the possible cause. _Dawn was functioning all too well to stop now_. _There's gotta be a reason----! There!_
Apparently, Dawn's legs were stuck among the rubble that fell on her. Your eyes scanned her from the knee up to her head. Her arms raised in a curve, diligently protecting you from falling debris, hitting her with burning wood._ No! She's going to catch fire! YEAH THAT'S RIGHT, I'm more worried about this fine mysterious specimen than my own well-being! Oh god Edelweiss, do something! You're not going to die tonight - you have exams!!!_
That's when you saw a familiar figure rushing through the rubble. Pushing one burning beam aside right after the other like they held no weight or danger to him.
You attempted a laugh, only to end up coughing violently._ Oh god, how cliche is this? Just take me back in your arms and tell me sweet things..._
Few seconds later, you were back in the arms you learned to crave, but instead of hearing Malik's usual calm and intoxicating voice whispering sugar coated words - he snarled at you.
_
"Stupida!" How romantic._

And that was all you could remember.
The next thing you know is you're in someone else's bed. You had a feeling whose it was. The comfortable mattress similar to the one you crashed on back at the inn. The sheets were soft, smooth, and the duvet covering your body - incredibly heavy. Then, curiosity and dread crept to your stomach, down to your legs and to your toes. Slowly you raised the duvet and peered inside. _Please don't be naked._
Alas, the girlish romance novel cliches stopped there. You were fully dressed - and although not your own garbs, they were appropriate: a white silk and lace sleeping gown. _Mom had one of these. Ugh. I'm really not into this style but goddamn it's comfy. _Putting the duvet back on your chest again you scanned your surroundings. You were in a relatively small room - smaller than what you expected. It was clean, and modest? Is that the right word - modest? It was still night time; a small mantle clock looked like it was pointing both habds to 12. Wood burned at the fireplace a few meters from the foot of the bed. The scent of the burning wood and the absence of that dumb cologne annoyed you somewhat. Maybe you're not in his bed after all. _Bummer. What. No! That's a relief! You know what? Let's get out of here!_
You sat up with fiery determination only to see a friend from long ago - and a new one as well.
Emir and Dawn were sitting beside a window in their blank zombie state. Even though Dawn was the only one tied up, it looked like they were having a conversation from your point of view.

What a night.​


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following replies are all happening at the same time/overlapping and all end in the same new venue. }
{ Due to character limits, I will be posting one post replies per person }​


JackJackal said:


> "Come on Louisa. let's get you home." I said leading her to The boat and helping her in



In the boat house, you prepared to leave. While you clearly saw another girl rush back to the burning building, your gut impulse to help was overpowered with the task at hand. _There are other people to help her, Louisa only has me. I have to do this, or no one will._ You pulled the tarp cover and eased the motor boat into the water. It was heavy - you expected that, but the mud clinging on to it was making it infuriatingly difficult. Push. Push. Puuush!
"Let me help, Jack."
She didn't wait for you to answer. With her small paws she pushed them against the boat - both of you pushing your feet into the muddy earth. "My mom is going to have a field day!" Louisa laughed. "She always emphasized how I shouldn't get myself dirt--"
Slipping, she fell down to the wet mud and by reflex you tried to reach out to her only to find yourself toppling all over her. Maybe it wasn't the most romantic and sanitary place to do it - but what the heck. Another kiss won't hurt - after all you've been through. Only it ended up more than cute little pecks with your hands roaming in places.
"Ah to be young!"
You almost bit your own tongue in surprise - _tongue?! It escalated that quick?!_
"Ah-- sorry. Um.."
The old dog chuckled and waved his grey old paws. You recognized him, he was the old dog at the bar. What was his name? "Making out in a boat house ey? You know what's even better, ey _kids_?"
_Making out? We were making out?! _Embarrassed, you and Louisa shook your heads.
"Making out in _bed_." The old codger winked at you. Of course the dirty suggestion made Louisa squeak - pushing you down _flat _onto the mud as she tried to scramble away. The old dog continued laughing until he started coughing, having choked on his own spit. His dentures flew out and onto the bow of Zhivago's boat. "-----Ey? eyy dat--wiwagos?"
Assuming he meant,'Zhivago', you stood up to answer the old man. "Yes, sir. He gave us his keys and the address to Ms. Louisa's house." You handed him the piece of paper and the old man frowned. Well, that's what you think he did, you can't really see his expressions well with all the fur on his face - might as well trust the furrowing of his brows.
"Home, ey? Alright. Have you run a motorboat before?"
Come to think of it, you haven't. "No, sir."
"Alright, leave it to O'Maley. I'll get you lovebirds home, one way or another. Hop on you two." Did he mean to push the boat by himself with two passengers on board? "But the weight?"
O'Maley snickered. "Oh, I won't be pushing, lad." He said as he hoisted himself onto the boat as well. "Ey Ricardo - push us out will ya?"
_Ricardo? The waterbuffalo I got the knife from?_
The massive water buffalo side stepped his way into the boat house through the small door. His proud and powerful aura completely destroyed and was replaced by a battered, bleeding, piece of meat. Upon seeing you, he frowned - but when he saw Louisa, he turned in shame. "Forgive me, Ms. Saint Claire. I didn't guard you well."
Being the angel she is, Louisa leaned towards him just to be as close as she can from the boat. "You did what you can, Ricardo. Come with us?" The bull shook his head. "I'm too heavy for a wolfdog's boat." He took a peek at you. "And besides, you've got your knight right there." Without another word he pushed the boat away and O'Maley started the engine and you sped up the river - having past a couple on the river bank. You wondered why O'Maley didn't stop for them, only to be met with the sound of the old man contacting someone with a speaker on his shirt collar. "This is O'Maley~" he sang. "I'm with Ms. Saint Claire and a civilian. We're heading for the manor."_ Manor? So Louisa lives in a mansion huh... _There was a pause before the old dog continued talking to the speaker. "Mercedes is at the river bank about 50 meters away upriver. Couldn't stop there, the propellers might jam."

After a while you stopped listening in and cuddled up next to the already asleep Louisa. The breeze that caressed your face was cool and it lulled you to sleep.

Only when the boat stop did you wake up.
You rubbed your eyes sleepily and scanned your surroundings. You were on a boat, on a lake, and a giant mansion surrounded with nothing but greenery loomed over you. _The St.Claire's sure are rich -  I wonder if they'll even let me talk to Louisa after this._ You got up, trying not to wake the lady beside you and helped O'Maley tie the boat to the pier. After that you carried Louisa into the manor where you were welcomed and assisted like you belonged there. Servants flocked to clean you up and escort you to a room without question. Next thing you know, you're sitting at the foot of Louisa's bed where she's fast asleep - safe and sound. It was still night time.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *EVENT: Hold the Fort*
> { the following replies are all happening at the same time/overlapping and all end in the same new venue. }
> { Due to character limits, I will be posting one post replies per person }​
> 
> ...


(That’s so sweet)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following replies are all happening at the same time/overlapping and all end in the same new venue. }
{ Due to character limits, I will be posting one post replies per person }​


Asassinator said:


> When Aaron made it into the secret passage with a bunny holding a fox (@wildcard8779) up. He looked at the situation and wanted to help somehow. Everyone is so worried and terrified at what’s happening. Hopefully, the end of the night comes near.



You found yourself treading through the muddy river bank. The wet soil devouring your feet as you strode with all of your might. Your sister @XxblazingangelxX followed, still thinking on her next move. Then you heard the whirr of a motorboat as it came near you. You hid in the darkness by reflex, pulling Angel with you until the boat passed by. You weren't seen and perhaps the bunny and fox that you were trying to help weren't either. The moon was out but the light wasn't as strong, if you were speeding on a boat, you wouldn't really see them either. That's the justification you placed in your head just to keep you from getting pissed off.

Before approaching them again, you assessed yourself. Do you even have any medical knowledge or expertise to start with? You looked at Angel.
Maybe she could help?
And what do you do after that? Dragging a body through a muddy river bank may not be the best idea. Even if you place the fox on a gondola to decrease the drag, it would make it the task heavier.
You and Angel decide to split up* [Have Angel tend to the couple's wounds and you go back to ask for help] or [Help the couple with your first aide knowledge and have Angel go back to ask for help]*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *[Have Angel tend to the couple's wounds and you go back to ask for help] *​



“Hey @XxblazingangelxX, you should tend to these two. They don’t look too good.” Angel didn’t like to be bossed around, but she did want to help them.

Aaron walked around to a corner and dropped Zhivago. He wasn’t happy with this wolf. Zhivago woke up with a start.

“I’m gonna be honest, I have no idea what the heck is going on here with mafias fighting each other. I just want to know more about your petty little war. Please, Zhivago. Tell me more.” He shows his hidden blade to let Zhivago know who and what he is.

(Aaron likes to sound like a sadist.)​


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 17, 2018)

Well....here i am.....floating dreary along on what seems like an eternally flowing river of absence.....of the black that came after.......what was it again?....something about....a "signore?", a..."joker?"
I hear words...a voice....some...one? 
I just hope....Mercedes....is...
A warm, guiding light reaches towards me and.....slaps me in the face?!?!?!?!

_*"DEMOS!!!"*_
OH GOD!!!! 
Oh, Its Mercedes!! My eyes flew open after thinking a ray, or...being?....of light had just suckered punched the shit out of me. But....i wouldnt complain about being slapped a time or two by her. I mean, i DID kinda destroy...
I see more tears run down her face...she's crying?
_"Hey beautiful."_
I winch and twinge in pain as i started trying to sit up, at least, remembering what in the world had just happened, my haze lifting just enough for a short conversation. The pain of....injuries? Oh yea, the bullets, and most likely debris, in the arms and shoulders. Probably some scattered gashes, cuts, and whatever else as well. 
_"Why all the tears? OH!"_ I quickly have a shocked and twisted look of 'oh shit, i fucked up, now im in for it' look. _"Shit, i blew up you and your friends memories and building. My bad, i had to!!! If i wouldn't have, things cou...."_
In my head, it REALLY sounded like i was speaking alot faster than i really was, but that was all i managed to get out before another tear and her soft paws touched my lips. She also wore a soft,sweet and caring smile that seemed to ease my pain and wash away any troubles i had in mind.....
Again, the wounds i had weren't letting me stay conscious. I felt the pull of the void again as i slowly dropped in the ground again....sinking....feeling a sense of....comfort though...as i went....
The last thing i remember and felt...was my hand on her cheek....and her smile...
sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppp.....


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

((look at this drama king. what a ham. love it.))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((look at this drama king. what a ham. love it.))


Well, he is a wildcard


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 17, 2018)

((Quick question, when Edelweiss wakes up, is there any indication of what time it is? Also I'll get my post up tomorrow morning))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((Quick question, when Edelweiss wakes up, is there any indication of what time it is? Also I'll get my post up tomorrow morning))


((ah sorry, it's still night time - same day. aroubd midnight I suppose. I should edit that and Jack's.))

((have to go to the grocery first tho.))


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 18, 2018)

(oh, i take it you liked that?  and yes @Asassinator, i do try and be one hell of a mean wildcard. Both as a respectably kind fox....and as the...well....more devious and devilish one as well.)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

((covering someone's shift. i'll rep as soon as the rush hour dies down))


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 18, 2018)

(ewwwwww. but fair enough. good luck with the rush! 
-crosses fingers and hopes for zens smooth workings!-


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 18, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> (oh, i take it you liked that?  and yes @Asassinator, i do try and be one hell of a mean wildcard. Both as a respectably kind fox....and as the...well....more devious and devilish one as well.)


(haha I can tell)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((covering someone's shift. i'll rep as soon as the rush hour dies down))


(LOL you're so kind to these people who apparently don't deserve it)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 18, 2018)

(now now, there can ALWAYS be the untold parts of a story, good assassin.)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 18, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> (now now, there can ALWAYS be the untold parts of a story, good assassin.)


I see...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

(it's a family business so I can't really abandon it can I? lol )


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

((holy shit I found the perfect pose for Malik, Angelo and @zyther kaldrok 



 

art.))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((holy shit I found the perfect pose for Malik, Angelo and @zyther kaldrok
> View attachment 30601
> 
> art.))


(HAHA do it I dare you)


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 18, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "hobo?" zyther's mind was getting very confused "he walked over to the river  pulled his arm off and fished him out "hey you alright hobo man oh and sorry it was a bomb shoe"


"A bomb shoe?" Andy says, his words slightly slurred. "How do you fit a bomb into a sneaker..?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 18, 2018)

@BobtheCob "how am i supposed to know i got it thrown at me and now theres a fucking zombie wolf" zyther pointed to dawn "as you can see this shit isnt normal"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((holy shit I found the perfect pose for Malik, Angelo and @zyther kaldrok
> View attachment 30601
> 
> art.))


(i approve)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 18, 2018)

(falls on the floor, laughing and howling with glee)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *EVENT: Hold the Fort*
> { the following replies are all happening at the same time/overlapping and all end in the same new venue. }
> { Due to character limits, I will be posting one post replies per person }​
> 
> ...



'heh. well this day was fun.' I thought with a bit of sarcasm 'I go to a party. meet a beautiful lady and end up saving her from a red panda and his cronies. all in all a good day. only thing missing is a good ol' fist fight.' I chuckled at my thoughts and Looked at Louisa. She looked so peaceful right now. "Sleep well." I said to her giving her a kiss on her cheek. I walked out of her room and headed to the exit.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> What a night.


Technically, the last thing Edelweiss could remember was an attempted string of profanities in response to being called stupid. *"I'm stupid! You're stupid! With your fucking stupid plan and fucking stupid restaurant and your god damn bombs every fucking where. Fuck you, i'm not stupid. #$@&%*! %&$#?@! $@!#"* Though it was entirely possible that she hadn't said any of that and just dreamed it all as she was passing out from smoke inhalation. One thing was certain though, if she had said it, Malik would confirm as soon as he saw her next. _That little shit._

 t was weird waking up somewhere she didn't recognize with no recollection of how she got there. But the place was overall non-threatening if a bit... much? Not gauche, just, very moneyed. Like she really was in some weird romance novel. Not that she ever read one to know, but, it _felt_ like what one would read like. Except this one apparently included two zombies watching over her.* "Hello, minions."* she greeted them with a yawn and a smile. It was good to see the familiar face, or at least what was left of it. The poor bison was mostly skull now. But even so he looked exactly how she remembered him. Frustratingly tall with cute little horns, still wearing his old jeans and Metallica t-shirt, flannel draped over his broad shoulders. 

_Morning, sunshine. _Both Emir and Dawn turned to face her in unison, staring at her as Emir's voice rang in her head. _Heard you did something stupid. That true?_ 

Her smiled faded, changing to a look of surprise, then embarrassment, then finally anger. She frowned at him, eyes narrowing into a glower. *"It was not stupid. I was brave and noble and perfectly rational." *

_Was it something I would do?_

*"YES!"*

Laughter rang out in her head._ Then it was definitely stupid._

*"I hate you."*

_No you don't ♥ And I'm proud of you._ It only sounded a little condescending. _So when are you going to tell me about this Malik guy you've been macking on?_

*"Wh-what?! I.. I.. Who told you?"* she shot an accusatory glance at Dawn. 

If a skull could grin that bastard was doing it now. _You. Just now. Should I be worried? Dawn here doesn't seem to like him very much._ 

*"Well, she has good reason. He did kill her after all. Which reminds me, where the fuck were you? I called you like two hours ago."* by now she was sitting up in bed, hands firmly on her hips as she had what would appear to anyone else as a one-sided argument with the corpse of her old boyfriend. She thought she saw him shrug.

_Saturday evening traffic. Took me awhile to get there._

*"I'm sure. Wasted a good spell on you,"* with a huff she threw off the covers and slid out of bed, the floor cool on her bare feet. She padded over to them, stopping to check over Dawn and ruffle up her hair approvingly. *"Now, Dawn here. Dawn actually tried to protect me. Didn't you, Dawn? Cause you're a good zombie. Unlike some people."*

_Ouch. Right in my cold dead heart. You gonna replace me now? _

*"Mmhmm."* she couldn't help but smile. She had missed the big oaf and was ultimately glad he was there, even if he was late. She planted a kiss on a relatively clean spot of skull on his forehead *"Though, I could be persuaded to keep you around. Give me your shirt."*

_My...what?_

*"Your shirt, give it to me. Now."*

_But... I like this shirt. You just got this for me._

*"Yes, and now I'm taking it back. Look, I don't want to be wandering around this place looking like Edith from Crimson Peak. I mean come on,"* the white lace paired with her white fur and her hair now down and tumbling over her shoulders, she did look rather like a ghost. *"Now give me your shirt or I'll take it from you just like I did with your eye that one time."*

_Fine._ There was a few minutes of awkward lurching and pulling, but the flannel finally came off and Edelweiss changed into it. It was definitely too large, the hem hitting a little above the knee and the arms trailing down over her hands. She rolled up the sleeves as best she could and searched around for a tie of some kind. Eventually she found some ribbon and used it to cinch the waist, creating some semblance of a shirt dress. *"Alright. Now I could just use some shoes and we can be off."*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I don't want to be wandering around this place looking like Edith from Crimson Peak


((yes you do. scare the shit out of malik pls.))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((yes you do. scare the shit out of malik pls.))


((Too late. Flannel 4 lyfe hehe))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((Too late. Flannel 4 lyfe hehe))


((well they are comfy.))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((well they are comfy.))


((we'll compromise and say that the flannel went on top of the nightgown. that way if she sees Malik she can ditch the shirt and give him a scare))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 18, 2018)

(Hey Zen, some people still aren’t done at the restaurant area you know.)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Hey Zen, some people still aren’t done at the restaurant area you know.)


((She knows. Give her time. ^.^ this has to be a lot of work for one person))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 18, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((She knows. Give her time. ^.^ this has to be a lot of work for one person))


ok. so you're out of the restaurant already?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> ok. so you're out of the restaurant already?


((Yep. Blacked out and woke up in a strange house. Will probably sit by my lonesome for a bit until everything gets caught up. She just happened to write my scene change first))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

((I will teleport-write you all to the manor xD just gimme a bit of time))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 18, 2018)

(ooooo manor will there be ghostey goos? id love to interact with ghostey gooos)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (ooooo manor will there be ghostey goos? id love to interact with ghostey gooos)


((OLRAYT LETS HAVE GHOSTEY GOOS!!! since we already got a white lady courtesy of @Le Chat Nécro might as well make this a haunted house adventure hahahha))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 18, 2018)

(ghosty GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following replies are all happening at the same time/overlapping and all end in the same new venue. }
{ Due to character limits, I will be posting one post replies per person }​
@zyther kaldrok
The night had taken a toll on your poor SUV. You called it a piece of junk, but it was still yours nonetheless and you had some _pretty_ sexy memories in there. Alas, it's time was up - at least for now. 2 tires have been slashed, and making your sexy memories probably squeezed the remaining air quicker than it should. _Wellp - there's bad things and good things. _You glanced at Angelo transferring all the cargo from your back compartment to _his_ black benz jeep. a G-class maybe. _I wonder what it smells like_.
"Zyther, you okay?"
Mio amore, caro, Zyther...You cant really tell which one is better but hearing your name roll in that sultry accent really made you wish you could do another round.
"I'm fine," You placed a thumb on Angelo's forehead. "Wrinkles, meine geliebte."
Having his line shot back at him, Angelo smiles and went back to work. You were again left with your thoughts. Although Angelo's round ass is a sight to see, seeing Edelweiss rush into a burning building and your former commanding officer right behind her was new to you. It was either the post-war coma had messed up your memories or you can't remember a time when Malik cared enough to risk himself like that.
_"Can't have the Procione's have that kind of power."_ You remembered him say. You wished his motives were simply out of pure concern but you knew better. Though by the look of things, Malik's party obliterated the Prociones and no one's left to take the girl...
*Unless?*
"You still armed, amico?"
"mm? Ah-yeah. To the teeth like always, sarge."
You were so lost in thought you didn't notice when Malik returned with the girl. They were both grey with dust but nothing too bad. Malik had laid Edelweiss on the concrete as he crouched over her, as if blocking a view. The zombie she-wolf that trailed behind them was annoyingly durable as well.
"Good. Above us, 9 o'clock. On the count of three."
He started counting.
_Wait--where--nevermind, just do as he says_! Before Malik could say "three" you twisted your body to the left and fired with your cybernetic arm to the top of a neighboring building. And just like that, you heard a loud thud and saw a sniper broken in pieces as it crashed 4 floors away. _Someone was there all along and I didn't notice? Man, I'm getting rusty. But--how long did sarge knew?_ You gulped, having thought of something grim.
"Sarge," Malik stood up to face you, and commended you with a brief 'well done.' You nodded. "Yeah um...can I ask something?"
"You're already asking."
"Who was the shield: you or her?"
Malik flashed a glare that quickly softened to a stare - it shot chills down your spine that you somehow regret you even asked. "Sorry."
You both stood in silence when you heard a pair of feet shuffling, and a low tone grunting. _Great_. _Another zombie._
"Must be the ex." Malik remarked.
"Ex? This zombie guy?"  You jabbed a thumb to the direction of, what you guessed, is a rotting bull. Well, it looked like one with half of it's skull exposed like that. It wasn't as active as the she-wolf, but it grunted when Malik carried Edelweiss in his arms.
"Yep. Help me get 'em in to your car. While that she-wolf's been docile since my darling dearest _here_ passed out, I don't know when she'll attempt to kill me again."
"Wait, in *my* car?!"
"We'll tow it."
"But the _stench_, sarge. Come on! Just because it's not your car, you get to shove dead people in it!"
"I'll get you a new one. Fuck Angelo in it a couple of times and it'll be as good." No, that's actually better - but. _Alright. I did say I wanted in, and if having zombies in my car is the way then, good luck to you, you piece of junk._

With the undead loaded in your poor towed dying vehicle, you take the passenger seat on the jeep. It smells like him, good lord. And the best part was - Angelo was driving. You can oogle all night long. This isn't so bad, Zyther...
The night was about to come to an end when the intercom suddenly had a familiar voice. _"I'm with Ms. Saint Claire and a civilian. We're heading for the manor......Mercedes is at the river bank about 50 meters away upriver. Couldn't stop there, the propellers might jam."_ After that, there was only static.
"Boss?" Angelo asked, looking at the rear view mirror.
"Go on ahead."
Malik got out of the car, leaving a sleeping Edelweiss by herself in the backseat. Angelo started the engine without question, and you and your entourage of zombies made way for the manor.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 19, 2018)

((cute scene! though Edelweiss will insist that Emir does not smell.  ))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((cute scene! though Edelweiss will insist that Emir does not smell.  ))


((i think it's just a natural concern for car owners everywhere lol to ya know...not have dead ppl in the car))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following replies are all happening at the same time/overlapping and all end in the same new venue. }
{ Due to character limits, I will be posting one post replies per person }​
@Asassinator
Held at knifepoint, Zhivago scoffed at your effort to intimidate. "You think this makes you a better person? You should've killed me, boy." He stared right into you with those amber eyes. It's as if he could read your every thought - and taste your hesitation. "What's the matter? Never slit a throat before?"
"I have!" You barked.
Zhivago just laughs, the bump on his throat bobbing up and down against the cold blade. You pressed harder, not appreciating being made fun of. "Why did you do it?! You don't look like a mere henchman. From what I see, you seem to be part of an inner ring even, so why?!" The questions poured out one after the other. You really weren't questioning Zhivago - but a completely different person from your past. "Why did you do it?!"
Zhivago refused to answer, he simply closed his eyes and turned away. "Why you!"
"Step away from the Wolfdog, boy." A familiar voice from behind said. You could feel cold and hard metal pressed against the back of your skull - and then a click twitched your ears. There was a gun against your head. By who? You tried to turn but only got nudged by the offending weapon again. "No funny business or I'll blow your brains out. Hands in the air and drop your weapon."

*What do you do?*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 19, 2018)

the smell of angelo in his jeep was a sweet aroma. it mustve been his aftershave or deodorant? anyways his vehicle was a much better car than his old junker. they drove down some old dirt roads. "wait babe is that a swamp the mansions in a swamp?" all zyther could think was weird voodoo shit


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> the smell of angelo in his jeep was a sweet aroma. it mustve been his aftershave or deodorant? anyways his vehicle was a much better car than his old junker. they drove down some old dirt roads. "wait babe is that a swamp the mansions in a swamp?" all zyther could think was weird voodoo shit


"No, babe...It's in the middle of a lake." He points out to a long stone bridge branching from the forest dirt road to the building. "There's only one access point from land, hopefully we'll get there before the tide comes in."
"The tide? You mean that bridge's gonna disappear later on?"
"That's right." He gently pats your head. "So you can't escape from me."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

(Wow Zen! You make Aaron look like an idiot!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Wow Zen! You make Aaron look like an idiot!)


(Alright, lemme edit that so you can have your way.
(I don't know jack shit about Aaron, sadly. I can't write him properly, so please do him justice uvu))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

*[Question the voice]

*
“Roxanne?” Aaron asked, trying to not sound surprised, “You’re with him too?”


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> *[Question the voice]*
> “Roxanne?” Aaron asked, trying to not sound surprised, “You’re with him too?”


"Not exactly." She jabbed the gun against your head encouragingly. "Drop your weapons hun or I'll blow your brains out."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Not exactly." She jabbed the gun against your head encouragingly. "Drop your weapons hun or I'll blow your brains out."


Aaron thought that Roxanne was just a bartender who tried to fight for her life, now she’s fighting for pleasure. He is also wondering what Angel’s doing. _If only she was here right now _he thought. He decides to go all in and fight her if she’s still the unskilled bartender he recognized earlier.


“Alright Roxanne, you got me.” He said convincingly, “That was one hell of an ambush you had made. But...” Aaron swipes Roxanne’s feet, making her fall. “I’ve fought against better foes than a gal with a gun.”

Aaron picks up the gun, holding at her face.

“Why don’t you empty your pockets and everything, then move over to Zhivago over there.” Zhivago was still sitting there, seemingly enjoying the performance he got to see from Aaron.

“And no funny business.” Aaron said teasingly.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “And no funny business.” Aaron said teasingly.


Roxanne kicks you right in the groin with a power kick deer were known for. You dropped to the ground. "Play--ing dirty!"
"I play with the cards I have hun," she gets ready for another kick, this time both of her legs are aimed right to your stomach. "Buonanotte, figlio mio"

The kick was powerful enough to send you flying against the gondola Zhivago was on.
"Should we finish him off?" He asked, now standing above you.
"Give it time, he'll bleed out. We better deliver this package to boss before she freaks out." Roxanne pats a slingbag sitting near the door you exited from when you escaped the explosion.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Roxanne kicks you right in the groin with a power kick deer were known for. You dropped to the ground. "Play--ing dirty!"
> "I play with the cards I have hun," she gets ready for another kick, this time both of her legs are aimed right to your stomach. "Buonanotte, figlio mio"
> 
> The kick was powerful enough to send you flying against the gondola Zhivago was on.
> ...


(... that’s a joke right)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (... that’s a joke right)


(you're still conscious. you can tough it up and continue fighting, spit the blood out or something)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (you're still conscious. you can tough it up and continue fighting, spit the blood out or something)


(So it’s not a joke...)

_Aaron! _He thought to himself, _You have had to face off things far worse than this! Go get them!
_
Aaron stood up, bruised and battered but still standing as always. He ran after the two, his eyes flaring up with revenge and his spirit seeking to find these people and to *kill* them


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "No, babe...It's in the middle of a lake." He points out to a long stone bridge branching from the forest dirt road to the building. "There's only one access point from land, hopefully we'll get there before the tide comes in."
> "The tide? You mean that bridge's gonna disappear later on?"
> "That's right." He gently pats your head. "So you can't escape from me."


"huh what if we need to get out like for example one of maliks enemies come and starts murdering everyone"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "huh what if we need to get out like for example one of maliks enemies come and starts murdering everyone"


(Hey Zyther just asking. But is Andy the hobo still with you guys?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 19, 2018)

(um i think so. maybe hes with the zombies?)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "huh what if we need to get out like for example one of maliks enemies come and starts murdering everyone"


Angelo pinches your cheek, "You don't trust the boss anymore?" then he puts both paws back on the wheel. "If there any of them left, may god have mercy on them."

(Andy was a hobo. Is it logical to take him with?)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (So it’s not a joke...)
> _Aaron! _He thought to himself, _You have had to face off things far worse than this! Go get them!_
> Aaron stood up, bruised and battered but still standing as always. He ran after the two, his eyes flaring up with revenge and his spirit seeking to find these people and to *kill* them


Walking a few meters away from Aaron, the two had a change of heart.
"Hey Zhivago, you know that part where the villain looses because they left the hero to their doom?"
Zhivago flashes a teethy smile. "Having a change of  heart, Roxie?"
"Yeah."
Pulling the gun out, Roxanne turns back to you only to find you rushing at them blade in hand. "Shit!"
Panic and bad aim combined Roxanne shoots at you in 3 rapid successions - all missed except the one that lodged in your right leg.
Seeing this opportunity the duo made a run for it.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Angelo pinches your cheek, "You don't trust the boss anymore?" then he puts both paws back on the wheel. "If there any of them left, may god have mercy on them."
> 
> (Andy was a hobo. Is it logical to take him with?)


"i trust malik i always have im just a paranoid person"
(the hobo snuck into the back of angelos jeep"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Walking a few meters away from Aaron, the two had a change of heart.
> "Hey Zhivago, you know that part where the villain looses because they left the hero to their doom?"
> Zhivago flashes a teethy smile. "Having a change of  heart, Roxie?"
> "Yeah."
> ...


“The third shot always makes it” Aaron said to himself, having to limp slightly but he still ran. These people aren’t getting away because of a lucky shot. He needs to look strong, because with two people on the opposing side, fear is his only ally right now, well, there are his *knives*.

*Knives!
*
Aaron stoped and got one of his throwing knives, and it shot straight into Roxannes’s leg. _An eye for an eye_, they use to say. She fell on the ground hard, and tried to fire at Aaron. Zhivago looked back, realizing the impending doom he had, ditched Roxanne and kept running. Aaron got to Roxanne and kicked the gun away from her hands and picked it up. “We’ll talk later” he snarled at her, leaving her terrified at the sudden turn of events.

Aaron used her gun to fire Zhivago in the back, leaving him tumbling on the floor. “He asked for this.” Aaron mumbled.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> *Knives!*


Then, a roaring motorcycle sped through the streets. Seeing the gunshot it didn't slow down - having all intentions to abandon it's comrades. Roxanne hastily put her bracelet in the bag and thrown it to the rider - who in turn received the bag and drove away beyond your reach. "That's done." She sighs, laying on the ground.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Then, a roaring motorcycle sped through the streets. Seeing the gunshot it didn't slow down - having all intentions to abandon it's comrades. Roxanne hastily put her bracelet in the bag and thrown it to the rider - who in turn received the bag and drove away beyond your reach. "That's done." She sighs, laying on the ground.


(There are so many random characters popping up lately)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (There are so many random characters popping up lately)


(I need that bag out of the way *shrug*)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

*EVENT: Hold the Fort*
{ the following replies are all happening at the same time/overlapping and all end in the same new venue. }
{ Due to character limits, I will be posting one post replies per person }

@wildcard8779 
It's been two solid hours since you started walking in the dark towards a small spec of light. There weren't any clocks, and your wristwatch and phone stopped working ages ago - yet somehow you knew it had been 2 hours. There was a point when you felt something soft and warm on your lips, but that felt like ages ago too.
You stopped in your tracks - you reached the light - and beyond that, the rainbow bridge. _Huh, I guess it does exist._
It's probably time.
You put your right foot forward and took a step, but something pulled you back.
There was something - in the dark - holding your left hand. Soft...and warm.

You were staring at a ceiling.
The ceiling light was embedded in a carved medallion - fancy. You turned your head and you saw her. Mercedes held your left hand as she slept sitting on a chair beside your bed. On the sofa behind her, an unfamiliar figure was also resting. It was a fox, and you had a gut feeling who he was.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "i trust malik i always have im just a paranoid person"
> (the hobo snuck into the back of angelos jeep"


Angelo was quiet for a minute - probably lost in thought or concentrating on a hairpin curve. 
You reached a massive gate that needed Angelo's paw print to scan before opening. Once you were driving on the bridge, he finally spoke.
"Alright...well! I hope you're not afraid of ghosts! If there's one thing about old buildings, it's ghosts."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Angelo was quiet for a minute - probably lost in thought or concentrating on a hairpin curve.
> You reached a massive gate that needed Angelo's paw print to scan before opening. Once you were driving on the bridge, he finally spoke.
> "Alright...well! I hope you're not afraid of ghosts! If there's one thing about old buildings, it's ghosts."


"babe ive seen some extremely weird shit tonight ghosts are fine and probably welcome"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> 'heh. well this day was fun.' I thought with a bit of sarcasm 'I go to a party. meet a beautiful lady and end up saving her from a red panda and his cronies. all in all a good day. only thing missing is a good ol' fist fight.' I chuckled at my thoughts and Looked at Louisa. She looked so peaceful right now. "Sleep well." I said to her giving her a kiss on her cheek. I walked out of her room and headed to the exit.


((for clarification, do you wish to exit the RP or just exit Louisa's room?))



zyther kaldrok said:


> "babe ive seen some extremely weird shit tonight ghosts are fine and probably welcome"


"You're right. I don't think ghosts can top what we saw today..."
Angelo stops the vehicle at a curved entrance point. An entourage of servants readily meet you and your _peculiar _friends. Seeing their hesitation, Angelo approaches the maids. "Boss' personal guests. They won't bite, I think."
Oddly enough the undead were pleasantly cooperative as the staff escorted them to a room while a female servant called _Big Mama_ carried Edelweiss behind them.
"Boss won't be here for a while." Angelo says stretching his arms. "I'll be with you in a bit, just gotta park this." He hands you the duffel bag of guns and goes off
*[Explore the manor further] [Try to find someone familiar] [Look for a maid and ask for help]*



Le Chat Nécro said:


> "Alright. Now I could just use some shoes and we can be off."


Pap. pap. pap.
You padded through the carpeted hallways in plush bedroom slippers. It was either these or Emir's shoes that have glued themselves to his rotting flesh. They matched the gown, but the red flannel wasn't exactly _helping_. You already startled two chambermaids you crossed paths with - both of them mistook the red fabric for blood. It was kind of fun, it's been years since you played dress up or went trick or treating. The last time was with Emir too.

You stopped in your tracks, staring at the floor. Just where the hell am I going? It's not like I can go home by wandering around like this. You turned your heel and decided to go back to your room...but where is it?

*[Explore the manor further] [Try to find someone familiar] [Look for a maid and ask for help]*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The last time was with Emir too.


((is Emir with me, or no? Or does it matter?))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((is Emir with me, or no? Or does it matter?))


((oh...I didn't think about that. you can bring them along if you like ^^))


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((for clarification, do you wish to exit the RP or just exit Louisa's room?))


Louisa's room.))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 19, 2018)

zyther heard a knocking in the the trunk of angelos jeep and a slight "hello?". "hey babe i think someones in the trunk?" zyther asked one of the maids to stay next to the  bag as he went over to the trunk "oh fuck i think the hobos in here it smells like him"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther heard a knocking in the the trunk of angelos jeep and a slight "hello?". "hey babe i think someones in the trunk?" zyther asked one of the maids to stay next to the  bag as he went over to the trunk "oh fuck i think the hobos in here it smells like him"


(Yeah, Andy’s not gonna be online for a while, like for 3 days)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (I need that bag out of the way *shrug*)


(Ok)

Aaron sees the motorcyclist riding away into he imaginary sunset. “Damn it!” He shouted. He looked at Zhivago, and dragged him to Roxanne’s side so he can make sure both of them are there. He put his hood on even further so he can hide his face. 

“Now that i’ve got bothe if you immobilized here in front of me,” he shove his blade into Zhivago’s thigh, “Why don’t you tell me what’s happening.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 19, 2018)

@Asassinator (ah ok )


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

((he's hybernating in dat trunk))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((he's hybernating in dat trunk))


(LOL)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *You join in as
> [An Enemy Spy] [A Surviving Enemy] [Manor Staff] [A Mysterious Ally]
> [A Lost Stranger Seeking Shelter]*


(There’s a Season 2? YES!!! I’m excited. So what do I count as?)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (There’s a Season 2? YES!!! I’m excited. So what do I count as?)


((A mysterious ally most likely! woot woot!!))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((A mysterious ally most likely! woot woot!!))


(Yay! Let’s get on with the story)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 20, 2018)

(hold your horses there spunky, lol)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> (hold your horses there spunky, lol)


(I know! Things are just heating up very fast.)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> (hold your horses there spunky, lol)


(wake up, my dude don't cross the rainbow bridge!)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 20, 2018)

(ooooooohhhhh pretty colors )


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 20, 2018)

(it might be a longer reply again...and a bit...out there..lol
I just got off work, so when I get home, I'll start on it.)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> (ooooooohhhhh pretty colors )


(nooo kem bekkkk dont die ma frend)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 20, 2018)

(so are we  still us or do we have to make new peoples because of the season changin?)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (so are we  still us or do we have to make new peoples because of the season changin?)


still you :3
that stuff is for new people just in case
we old timers will continue as usual


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 20, 2018)

(ah ok cool ill be posting in a little bit just need to wake up)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

(I’m just waiting...)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Ok)
> 
> Aaron sees the motorcyclist riding away into he imaginary sunset. “Damn it!” He shouted. He looked at Zhivago, and dragged him to Roxanne’s side so he can make sure both of them are there. He put his hood on even further so he can hide his face.
> 
> “Now that i’ve got bothe if you immobilized here in front of me,” he shove his blade into Zhivago’s thigh, “Why don’t you tell me what’s happening.”


Zhivago refused to answer you any further
You decide what happens to them


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Zhivago refused to answer you any further
> You decide what happens to them


“What about you Roxanne? I’m pretty sure you know as much as Zhivago does. Why don’t you tell me.”

Aaron then flicks his hidden blade. “Both of you are going to die anyway.”


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “What about you Roxanne? I’m pretty sure you know as much as Zhivago does. Why don’t you tell me.”
> 
> Aaron then flicks his hidden blade. “Both of you are going to die anyway.”


Roxanne yawns at you. "We're gonna die anyways so no."


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 20, 2018)

The dark.
Its so quiet and peaceful. Its a relaxing breathe from the action of whats gone on in my life. Time goes by, an endless march forward, never ceasing or deterring. And the warm...It feels so caring and tender, it's embrace retreating as swiftly as it had come.
Then a small blip of light.
It completely throws of the atmosphere of my thoughts....thoughts...huh...come to think of it....am i dead? I mean, i can't really remember what happened, or why i'm here, but i do know there is something out there...and hey? why not go and see what that is?
As i approach the thing, it turns out it IS a light...but from where? And where does it go? i kinda want to figure out this light thingie....
Then i see....a rainbow? no..it's a road....HELL ITS BOTH!!
oh man, now i know i'm on the edge of nothing. This is the good before the bad right? Ill finally *walk the road less traveled*...huh, funny. Didnt think that would ever have a proper meaning....who knew?
I feel as if i should be scared of never doing anything again, never escaping this dark that has me within it. Or upset, that my time was up sooner than i'd like it to be. But i guess thats what happens in the end, right?
I close my eyes and imagine and feel the colors of the rainbow touch me. Not moving anywhere, but just having the "feeling" of those colors surround me.
Red for the anger and aggression i used to have before this dark. Definitely a hint of passion in there as well.
Blue for this feeling of calm that was coming. But i also felt sadness, like i had caused it, for some reason.
Yellow for a happy occasion of some sort. I could tell why or what, but i was one of the nice last feelings before the colors went away again.
But, i guess i should go and embrace it completely. It was time to go anyways. i had spent long enough avoiding what i knew was the end of this....life. Might as.....
I couldnt move. Not out of fear or nerves no, but....something was....keeping me from going...from the dark. The once peaceful now seemed.....dull. It didnt have meaning or purpose anymore, not with that....warm...and caring...from the darkness.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My eyes opened rather slowly as my conscious entered my body again....
WEIRD!!!!WHERE THE HELL AM I NOW?!?!?! AND WHERE WAS I?!?!?
I tried to sit up and take things in but....DAMN!!! Where is this pain coming from?? I look down and realize where and why. My arms, shoulders, ribs, torso, one leg, and a......really? a single toe??? SERIOUSLY??? WHO DOES THAT???
Anyways, there were all wrapped in bandages. Not too tightly, but im guessing tight enough to apply pressure for the bleeding that i was PROBABLY doing for....some reason or another. i still couldnt EXACTLY remember things yet...probably from that walk close to that rainbow....i knew they were deceptive. Rainbows looking all nice and happy and pretty and shit, but when you touch them, you go for one HELL of a trip! Funny thoughts, crazy feelings. Hell, i might as well have seen some fucking flying banana coconut trees shitting out banana splits for everyone to eat! Fuck it, why not right???
UGH!!!
Anyways, i was injured. Check. I was in a room, with a fan...oh a fancy one at that, huh. Check. I'm still holding on...my thoughts stop and shatter at the same time. I turn and see a rabbit, and she's holding my paw. MERCEDES!!! Wait...i wonder how long shes been holding my paw for...huh....ill bet our paws are sweaty by now....whatever. It feels soft and comforting, thats what matter and why i wont let go. She's twitching in her sleep, and not with the best of expressions on her face either. I dont want to wake her, but i dont want to let her keep thinking or dreaming what she is right now.
_"Mercedes." _I managed to say through some pain, as i wiggled our paws a little._ "Hey, Mercedes, wake up._" Another twitch. I might be able to catch her in a more shallow mood of sleep for a split second. _"PSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTT. Hey Mercedes!"_ I say as i wiggle and twitch our paws again......And then after i said it, i realized i was a bit loud....i had woken up not only Mercedes, but....who is that?
On the sofa, a strange visitor stirred  a bit as well. Im not sure if they woke as well, but im more curious who it is. And then i realize another dreadful thought ill have to deal with sooner than later.....i might know who this....a fox....who this fox is, and its not gonna be pretty.
If Mercedes is here....and we are in a snazzy house...and we are ALL THREE sleeping in the same room.....that can only mean that THAT fox.....
.........IS HER FATHER!!!!!!!!!.............OR EVEN WORSE.....HER FIANCE/BOYFRIEND!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Roxanne yawns at you. "We're gonna die anyways so no."


Aaron felt disappointed, “Well this will suck for you.” now he just aimed his pistol at Zhivago’s head, and pulled the trigger.

“I feel like I want to leave you.” Aaron said, “You could just go now... but I just remembered you’ll probably just come back for me.” He decided to not waste another bullet and just stab her.

“See you in hell.” Roxanne yelled before being stabbed in the chest her with his blade. He wasn’t a fan of cold-blooded murder, but the Creed has taught him to cope with it. Seeing that he has nothing to do, he walked back home. But then he remembered something. There was that Jeep where that hobo hid in. He felt like he wanted to find the hobo, because he was funny. He also remembered @zyther kaldrok, that crazy hyena that saved their lives by telling them about the “shoe bomb”. He could smell the hobo’s stench and he followed the trail.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Pap. pap. pap.
> You padded through the carpeted hallways in plush bedroom slippers. It was either these or Emir's shoes that have glued themselves to his rotting flesh. They matched the gown, but the red flannel wasn't exactly _helping_. You already startled two chambermaids you crossed paths with - both of them mistook the red fabric for blood. It was kind of fun, it's been years since you played dress up or went trick or treating. The last time was with Emir too.
> 
> You stopped in your tracks, staring at the floor. Just where the hell am I going? It's not like I can go home by wandering around like this. You turned your heel and decided to go back to your room...but where is it?
> ...


*[Look for a maid and ask for help] ((well, kind of))*
After a night of running around with gangsters and hit men and bombs going off every other minute, wandering around an old mansion dressed like a hipster ghost scaring maids was actually pretty relaxing. She had used to do stuff like this all the time- finding strange and unusual places to break into, exploring until either she found something interesting or was chased out by the locals- and without realizing she had grown to miss it. Not a lot of time for late night house hunting when you've got exams the next day. And the looks on the maid's faces were just priceless.

*"Who even still has maids in this day and age?"* she scoffed, pointedly ignoring the fact that she had a full time manservant and small contingent of helpful ghosts living with her. Had Emir been there, she knew he would have teased her for it, but she had decided to leave him to watch over their new friend. Getting used to being undead was an adjustment. Or so she had been led to believe. And if she was being honest with herself, she didn't necessarily want him around if she ran into Malik again. Talk about awkward. 

Though now as she aimlessly walked the halls, she was wishing that she had taken him with her. This place was huge. Her familial home hadn't been small, but this... this was something else. There were so many rooms and floors and they all looked vaguely the same; each door carved from the same wood, the same ostentatious decor everywhere. _Have I passed this picture of an Italian vineyard before, or was that a different Italian vineyard? _Not that Emir would know, but it would be nice to have a second set of eyes keeping track of everything. And at least she would have someone to talk to.

*"That's it!"* This house had to be old. Like, nine generations of family have walked these halls old. And when you have an old house, coupled with the sudden death syndrome that comes with a high danger job like mafia don, you get ghosts. And who knows a place better than the ghosts who have been trapped there for years. *"I bet they even know where all the good secret passageways are. Heheh."*

Grinning from ear to ear, Edelweiss set about contacting the dead. First things first, she found a fork in the hallway with paths leading in all four directions. Then she used the water from a nearby vase to make a rough pentagram on the floor. Next she nabbed a candle from one of the sconces- which involved some precarious chair balancing to get to- and used it to light a stand of her hair on fire as she sat cross legged in the middle, saying the words to call forth any restless spirits.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 20, 2018)

zyther walked back in with the servants carrying the hobo who he felt bad for. "so how long have you been working for the volpe family?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

@Asassinator
You tracked the hobo's scent for miles - through towns, a forest, and then finally at the edge of a lake. There a looming iron gate barred the way to bridge leading to a chateau in the middle. You could scale it...
"Hey, who's there?"
Turning your head, you saw another Wolfdog. If it weren't for her voice you would've done something drastic - she looked so much like Zhivago. "I asked you a question, signore."
"Aaron." You said flatly.
"Alright, signore, what can I do for you?"
*[I have information for Don Volpe] [My sister and I got separated...I was wondering if you saw another Shiba Inu]*

@wildcard8779
Mercedes sleepily groaned and rubbed her eyes. "5 more minutes, Mama---?" Seeing you conscious her eyes widened as she stared at you for a solid minute. Then she threw herself over you for a hug - squishing you against the bed. She hugged you tightly not saying a word and buried her head in your neck. You coughed from the impact but you didn't mind - she was soft anyways. You tried to move your arms to hug her back but the little devils won't move - rather they were so heavy from fatigue and the slightest movement sent a sharp pang through your muscles. This is your fate for now, pinned down in bed by pain and a really curvy bunny. You win some you lose some.
"Mercy, you're gonna suffocate him," said the fox behind her. Holy shit, is that her boyfriend? Wait Mercedes said she was single---so her...dad? Is that possible? ..brother?
You bombarded yourself with questions in your head, and it showed through the wrinkles forming on your face. "Look, I think he's dying again."
"What?!"
Mercedes shot up from her smothering hug and began to pat your face a bit too strongly. "nonononononono! Demos! Demos don't go into the light, damn it!"
"M--Merc--I'm alive! Please stop!"
"He speaks!"
Mercedes dove down to embrace you again and this time with a kiss. Surprised you glanced at the fox, watching you two with amusement. "We'll talk later," he then turned on his heel and left you and Mercedes alone.

@JackJackal
Making your way through the hallway, you saw a white tall figure exit a room. It was a woman, and she was wearing a pretty sapphire gown. _Heh, I guess you gotta dress the part if you live here_. You thought it was best to follow her and ask some questions so you paced behind her. "Excuse me, ma'am? Hello?" She kept walking on, was she deaf? Maybe she can't understand English and being chased by a stranger in the hallway frightened her. What's excuse me in Italian again? Scu--ah! "Scusi!" She ignored you still and at the end of the hallway she turned to the left. "Man she walks fast!"
You turned left at the corner.
No one was there - no wait, someone's there!
It's a girl, well--not the tall lady you were following but she had white fur...and she was definitely not wearing a blue gown. Were your eyes playing tricks on you?
She noticed you staring, "Yes?"
"Ah, nothing, sorry." You turned your heel and *[Run for it - this house is haunted] [Quickly pace back to Louisa's room]
*
@Le Chat Nécro
As you chanted the incantion, you could hear a set of footsteps coming towards you - faster and faster, louder and louder. _I've had a series of good ideas since the party, I'm sure this won't lead to my demise! I mean--it's not like we're in uncharted territory with ghosts of possibly murderous strangers, right? So far, none of my brilliant plans have killed me yet._ And then the footsteps stopped.
It's here.
You turned your head to the direction of the footsteps. That's one odd looking ghost. He's opaque and seemed quite troubled. He looked at you questioningly. You in turn were confused too. "Yes?"
"Ah, nothing, sorry." He turned and went back from where he came. Oh, so he was alive. I must've messed up somewhere--
"Well aren't you a pretty one!"
There it was - the sudden drop in temperature and a tingling sensation from your neck descending to your core. Your chest tightened and the hallway suddenly smelled of...roses? You can't really tell but it was floral, definitely floral. 
You glanced to what's in front of you and saw a white fox in a blue gown. She was tall - the same kind of tall Malik was but looked down at you rather fondly. "Has my baby boy finally got himself a girlfriend?"

@zyther kaldrok 
The servants lead you inside to a sitting room. One of them offered a guest room but you insisted on waiting for Angelo to finish parking. Once settled on a sofa, he answered your question. 
"It's my first month, sir. And uh--please tell me if there's anything I could do for you."
The tiger beamed a nervous smile before exiting the room. _He's too young to be working in a place like this,_ you thought.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Quickly pace back to Louisa's room]


_'That was weird...I could have sworn I saw a woman...not a kid...I better check on Louisa and see if she woke up' _I thought I as I made my way to her room.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> _'That was weird...I could have sworn I saw a woman...not a kid...I better check on Louisa and see if she woke up' _I thought I as I made my way to her room.


Pacing through the hallways, you end up in a dead end. Okay, so it wasn't that way.
You retrace your footsteps and go back to a fork when you suddenly felt chills down your spine. Right in front of you was a portrait of the lady you were following. Pretty...but from what you saw, creepy.
Then you heard a scream - it was Louisa's voice.
_Here's hoping my ears picked up that right. _You followed the sound and found your way back - only to see Louisa sitting on the bed, terrified. "J-Jack! The...the.." she points at a char near the fireplace. "the chair was _moving_!"


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You glanced to what's in front of you and saw a white fox in a blue gown. She was tall - the same kind of tall Malik was but looked down at you rather fondly. "Has my baby boy finally got himself a girlfriend?"


As she waited she began to worry._ Did I do it wrong? I mean, I know it's meant to be done with salt, but surely that wouldn't screw up the entire thing. The incantation should have carried the whole thing. And surely there's at least one ghost in this fortress of a house. _But alas, the only thing she seemed to be drawing was an all-too alive onlooker. He seemed about as lost as she was. *"Yes?"* She asked, raising an inquisitive eyebrow. 

As to be expected the jackal quickly scampered off, leaving her alone once again. She was about to let out an exasperated sigh when a soft voice drew her attention. _Oh holy mother..._ Unless her eyes deceived her, Edelweiss was sure she was face to face with none other than Mrs. Volpe, matron of the Volpe family and mother to the young fox she had been gallivanting with all night. And who was also a ghost, apparently. _Well this is certainly not how I imagined meeting his parents. N-Not that I've thought about that yet, ahem. Wait. Did she...did she call me pretty?_

After a few moments of awkward silence, Edelweiss shook herself out of it and stood to greet her new contact who had asked her a very awkward question. *"Not exactly, er, not yet? I don't know. It's been a weird night."* _Get it together, ya dingdong._ Gathering up her composure, she offered a small bow to the ghost. *"Mrs Volpe, I presume? Edelweiss Schwarz. Sorry to bother you during your eternal haunting, but I'm a bit lost. Care to keep me some company?"*


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Pacing through the hallways, you end up in a dead end. Okay, so it wasn't that way.
> You retrace your footsteps and go back to a fork when you suddenly felt chills down your spine. Right in front of you was a portrait of the lady you were following. Pretty...but from what you saw, creepy.
> Then you heard a scream - it was Louisa's voice.
> _Here's hoping my ears picked up that right. _You followed the sound and found your way back - only to see Louisa sitting on the bed, terrified. "J-Jack! The...the.." she points at a char near the fireplace. "the chair was _moving_!"



"Moving?" I asked as I looked at the chair _'First a creepy lady then a picture now a moving chair?'_


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Moving?" I asked as I looked at the chair _'First a creepy lady then a picture now a moving chair?'_


Louisa raised her arms towards you and beckoned you quite childishly. "Come here, don't leave me alone."
"In bed? Louisa..." you shook your head. Honestly Louisa can get really naive sometimes. "...that's not a good idea."
"What if it sits next to me?!"
You shrugged with a smirk, ["It's out to get you!"] ["Aright, move over"]



Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"Mrs Volpe, I presume? Edelweiss Schwarz. Sorry to bother you during your eternal haunting, but I'm a bit lost. Care to keep me some company?"*


"The one and only!" She beamed, cocking her head to the side while she clasped her hands in front - a pose that reminded you of photos of pretty girls in a field of flowers. _Well, at least now we know Malik didn't get his grouchy side from his mom. Not that it was any concern of mine to begin with!_ "So Ms. Schwarz..." She bent down to your eye level while placing her hands on yours. They felt a little cold - yet warm and soft... It was a sensation you'd imagine having if you were ever to touch a cloud. "While I'm curious as to how you're seeing and talking to me, there is a bigger question in mind...what do you mean, _not yet_?"
"Well...we just met! Tonight, yesterday...?"
Mrs. Volpe's face scrunched up in the same cute confused pout Malik does whenever he's questioned. _How did that get embedded into my brain? Anyways..._
"And he..._just_...brings you home _like this_?"
Ah there it is, that particular mom tone. It's that slight change that lets you know she's not liking what she's hearing one bit but is masking it to be polite. Typical.
"I'm not sure actually, I was unconscious..."
"Unconscious?!"
Oops. That may not be the best word...


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ["Aright, move over"]


I smiled and sighed as I sat next to her*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "The one and only!" She beamed, cocking her head to the side while she clasped her hands in front - a pose that reminded you of photos of pretty girls in a field of flowers. _Well, at least now we know Malik didn't get his grouchy side from his mom. Not that it was any concern of mine to begin with!_ "So Ms. Schwarz..." She bent down to your eye level while placing her hands on yours. They felt a little cold - yet warm and soft... It was a sensation you'd imagine having if you were ever to touch a cloud. "While I'm curious as to how you're seeing and talking to me, there is a bigger question in mind...what do you mean, _not yet_?"
> "Well...we just met! Tonight, yesterday...?"
> Mrs. Volpe's face scrunched up in the same cute confused pout Malik does whenever he's questioned. _How did that get embedded into my brain? Anyways..._
> "And he..._just_...brings you home _like this_?"
> ...


_Well this is going swell. _Getting flustered was just making things worse and she was digger herself deeper into a hole the more she tried to make things better. _I have to get a grip or she's going to hate me before I even ask him out. If. If I ask him out. Maybe. Does it matter if his dead mom likes me? Dammit. Focus, Edelweiss._ She took a deep breath and tried to settle her nerves.*"It's a long story, Mrs. Volpe. Shall we walk and talk?"*

She motioned for the ghost to lead as she attempted to explain. *"You may have met my father. The coroner. He worked with your husband before. Now that your son is taking over, I wanted to meet him and make sure that things were still going to be okay between our families. And what better occasion than his big inauguration dinner? But the night quickly turned south. Let's just say your son sure knows how to throw a party."* She chuckled a bit. She hadn't planned on being this candid, but Mrs. Volpe seemed nice and it was hard to keep things from someone so... motherly. Like you could tell her anything.

*"Anyway, the rival family showed up, Malik asked me to pose as his girlfriend in order to fool them, there was some mild flirting, the restaurant blew up, we had a touching moment, I ran back inside to try to save Mercedes- I... don't know if you know her or not- and he ended up running in after me to save me. Then I woke up here. I, uh, I presume it was one of the maids who changed me into this. Heh."*

*"So..."* she paused for a moment, not sure how to proceed. It was not often during an seance that she ended up talking more than the ghost. *"May I ask what's keeping you here? When I sent out the call, I wasn't exactly expecting the lady of the house."*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 20, 2018)

"hmmm u have anything to eat?" zyther had not eaten anything tonight (except angelo wink wink) and he was famished "oh and make sure this hobo is alright i feel like hes being tracked" he saw the sign of the assasins on the hobos arm it seemed to be a brand "why the hell is an assassin homeless" he thought


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> * [My sister and I got separated...I was wondering if you saw another Shiba Inu]*


(Sorry i was sleeping)


“I went to the party Don Volpe held just now, and my sister got lost. I tracked her scent over here. Have you seen another Shiba Inu around here somewhere?”


(Angel’s too lazy to reply in the RP. Don’t worry, I’ve already given her a disappointing look)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

@JackJackal 
Louisa cuddled up next to you, her arm around your waist and her face nuzzled against your hip. 
"Don't leave, okay?"
"Okay.." You pat the top of her head and caressed the soft fur. The tender moment lulled you into closing your eyes...
Then you heard the chair creak.

@Le Chat Nécro 
The white vixen listened to you attentively, nodding and humming whenever you finished a sentence. It was quite encouraging really to have someone listen to you completely - and _of course_ it had to be a ghost. Live people are just so impatient.
"Ah yes, the coroner...no wonder your name was familiar!"
She let you continue as you both "walked" through the hallways side by side. As you did, she looked ahead, nose in the air and hands clasped up front - still nodding and humming. She maintained this regal poise until you mentioned the restaurant. She sighed but kept the comment to herself. 
Turn after turn you found yourself at the grand staircase where she led you downstairs and towards the conservatory - a glass room filled with exotic flowering plants. You remembered the scent when the matron first appeared. 
She pulled a metal chair for you. _Quite a capable poltergeist we got here._ She sat down across from you and pondered on your question.
She rested her chin on her hands, propped by her elbows on the stained glass table. This was probably her favorite place. "I've been around since I passed. My husband's a severe man, you see..." She tightened her lips and looked away, hesitating to say any more about that. "Anyways, I heard a familiar chant and came to investigate - and there you were. I was simply talking to myself...color me surprised when you actually replied!" She laughed heartily and rang a small hand bell.
A few moments later a maid opened the conservatory door slightly and poked her head through. She immediately saw your white figure. "Excuse me miss, did you ring the bell?"
The vixen tugged at your sleeve. "Tell her it's me."
You nodded, "It's Madam Volpe."
The vixen rang it 3 times and the maid seemed to understand what it meant. "Right away, ma'am." She said before leaving the two of you alone.
"I doubt you've eaten anything today--with the restaurant blowing up."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 20, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok
(oh haha, that's a lot of meat already lol)
After finishing your sentence tou noticed that you weren't talking to anybody. That's weird, I could've sworn someone was here. Am I so tired that I'm seeing and hearing things?
You sat down, loomed over the floor and massaged your temples. Moments later, Angelo opened the door and saw you looking troubled. "Everything alright, caro?"
Your stomach growled an answer.
"I'll go to the kitchen and see what we have, okay?"
"Okay.."
He closed the door before you got to check if you were talking to a real person or not. Your stomach moaned again, ah fuck...

@Asassinator 
The female wolfdog looked at you inquisitively.
"I didn't see you at the party nor your sister. You probably arrived after I left. After I finished my job I went straight here and have not seen a girl of your description. But if what you say is true, she's probably resting in one of the guest rooms inside."

She punched a few buttons and a smaller gate creaked open. "You best get going, signore. The tide will be coming up soon."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Asassinator
> The female wolfdog looked at you inquisitively.
> "I didn't see you at the party nor your sister. You probably arrived after I left. After I finished my job I went straight here and have not seen a girl of your description. But if what you say is true, she's probably resting in one of the guest rooms inside."
> 
> She punched a few buttons and a smaller gate creaked open. "You best get going, signore. The tide will be coming up soon."


“Thank you miss.” Aaron said politely. He still examined her closely, feeling that he knows her, but then at the same time he doesn’t.

He decides to risk it. “Uhh, do you have a brother? Your face reminds me of a wolf I know.”


(Also, where’s Wulf? He was with Roxanne, who i killed, and now everyone’s at the manor. Where is he?)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Thank you miss.” Aaron said politely. He still examined her closely, feeling that he knows her, but then at the same time he doesn’t.
> 
> He decides to risk it. “Uhh, do you have a brother? Your face reminds me of a wolf I know.”
> (Also, where’s Wulf? He was with Roxanne, who i killed, and now everyone’s at the manor. Where is he?)


(Wulf was taken into the Manor too, he did count as a guest afterall.)
"A brother? Yes I do. He's probably in there too." She smiles at you unknowingly.
Then you suddenly felt your feet get wet. Ah, the tide...it's slowly coming in. "You best get going."
"What about you, miss...?"
"Claudia. And no I'm on guard duty tonight."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (Wulf was taken into the Manor too, he did count as a guest afterall.)
> "A brother? Yes I do. He's probably in there too." She smiles at you unknowingly.
> Then you suddenly felt your feet get wet. Ah, the tide...it's slowly coming in. "You best get going."
> "What about you, miss...?"
> "Claudia. And no I'm on guard duty tonight."


This was why Aaron didn’t like to kill. It was always the *guilt* that led him to realize murdering in cold blood wasn’t his thing. But that also brings up another question: does Miss Claudia have Zhivago’s intentions???

He pondered these thoughts as he walked into the manor. He looked back and saw a big mass of water replacing where he stood just a few minutes ago.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> This was why Aaron didn’t like to kill. It was always the *guilt* that led him to realize murdering in cold blood wasn’t his thing. But that also brings up another question: does Miss Claudia have Zhivago’s intentions???
> 
> He pondered these thoughts as he walked into the manor. He looked back and saw a big mass of water replacing where he stood just a few minutes ago.


A servant promptly greeted you at the door. "Ms. Claudia let us know of your concern, you said you were a guest and you got separated with your sister?"
"Yeah, that's right."
"There is one female guest that came back with Ms. Mercedes, she was a beige colored dog like yourself."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> A servant promptly greeted you at the door. "Ms. Claudia let us know of your concern, you said you were a guest and you got separated with your sister?"
> "Yeah, that's right."
> "There is one female guest that came back with Ms. Mercedes, she was a beige colored dog like yourself."


_She’s alive, _he thought, _thank goodness._

Aaron walked around the colossal manor, wanting to find somebody he could talk to. He decides to find Malik, seeing that he is the *Don* now.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> _She’s alive, _he thought, _thank goodness._
> Aaron walked around the colossal manor, wanting to find somebody he could talk to. He decides to find Malik, seeing that he is the *Don* now.


"Sir, wait!"
The servant stopped you in your tracks, blocking your way. "We'll call for her, you may wait in the parlor. We can't simply allow guests to stroll in, you might get lost."
"I can find her. I tracked her here." You point to your nose. _Besides, what guarantee do I have that you won't stab me in the back? _
The servant sighed, not willing to argue. "If you must, sir. Please bring this bell." He gave you a small hand bell. "Should you need assistance, just ring the bell. Staff within earshot will come immediately."
"What, no pat downs? I can keep my weapons? I am a stranger..."
The servant smiled ominously, the grin not reaching his eyes. "Yes sir, and there are friends who are not friends at all. It's alright, you may keep them - master's orders."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Sir, wait!"
> The servant stopped you in your tracks, blocking your way. "We'll call for her, you may wait in the parlor. We can't simply allow guests to stroll in, you might get lost."
> "I can find her. I tracked her here." You point to your nose. _Besides, what guarantee do I have that you won't stab me in the back? _
> The servant sighed, not willing to argue. "If you must, sir. Please bring this bell." He gave you a small hand bell. "Should you need assistance, just ring the bell. Staff within earshot will come immediately."
> ...


“Alright then. Thanks for the bell.” The servant then leaves Aaron to do his own things. He doesn’t really care about her sister at the moment. As long as she’s alive, she can handle whatever happens to her. He tries to get a scent on the Don, knowing that he was with zyther a while ago. After a few minutes of walking around the manor, he realizes that he should just find @zyther kaldrok instead.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Alright then. Thanks for the bell.” The servant then leaves Aaron to do his own things. He doesn’t really care about her sister at the moment. As long as she’s alive, she can handle whatever happens to her. He tries to get a scent on the Don, knowing that he was with zyther a while ago. After a few minutes of walking around the manor, he realizes that he should just find @zyther kaldrok instead.


While looking for the hyena, you spot the white cat that's been hanging around the don all night. She was descending the stairs, as if she was talking to someone who wasn't there. You saw the undead roam tonight, so maybe ghosts are plausible. Anyways, she seemed too preoccupied with her phantom conversation to notice you as she went straight for a glass door at the end of the hall. You caught a whiff of a scent but aren't sure if it was the Don's or not.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> While looking for the hyena, you spot the white cat that's been hanging around the don all night. She was descending the stairs, as if she was talking to someone who wasn't there. You saw the undead roam tonight, so maybe ghosts are plausible. Anyways, she seemed too preoccupied with her phantom conversation to notice you as she went straight for a glass door at the end of the hall. You caught a whiff of a scent but aren't sure if it was the Don's or not.


(I’m just waiting for Zyther now. Also, Angel said she quit. Let’s just say she went home)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 21, 2018)

Portrait of Lady Volpe Sketch :3c


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 21, 2018)

(Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!! Lovely potrait sketch indeed!)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Portrait of Lady Volpe Sketch :3c
> View attachment 30800​


Ooooh! Who’s the little one? I’d want to meet him!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Ooooh! Who’s the little one? I’d want to meet him!


(*whispers* Don Volpe)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (*whispers* Don Volpe)


(*snickers* that’s cute)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 21, 2018)

As i shook our paws a bit harder this time and rather loudly tried to get here attention and rouse her, Mercedes stirred and rubbed her eyes lazily with one paw and yawned. 
*"5 more minutes mama, I'm not ready to play ye..."*
Her paw froze,still covering one of her eyes, and she stared at me with the other. But i tell you what, that eye grew oh so wide when she realized it was me calling her name instead of her mama.  She was gathering her thoughts, i imagine, and then i knew i was in for it.
*"Demos!!!!!"*
As she screamed my name, she pounced....yes, pounced....from her chair that she was resting in and engulfed me in her soft silky fur body. 
OH GOD!!! She felt SO amazing!!! i mean yes, some very....inappropriate....ideas and thoughts flew into my head while she embraced me. Out of shock, and pain, i didnt really respond to her swift action. I wanted badly just to AT LEAST return the affection, but as i tried to move my arms, they felt heavy, paralyzed. Regardless, the pain from ANY type of movement shot pain through my system. It was....well....i dont know how to explain it. The pain was horrible and miserable, but having her warm, soft body against me, the pain was canceled out and replaced with....compassion and exhilaration? I could deal with this. Ah well, ill just enjoy the moment. 
Then, the injection of anothers' voice blew THAT feeling out of the water.
*"Better be careful Mercy, you'll suffocate him with all that affection."*
The fox. OH SHIT! I had all but forgotten he was in here as well, also being roused when i had not so quietly gotten Mercedes out of her sleeping state. He had woken up and stirred a lot quicker and less noticeably then her, almost like he was TRYING to be incognito. Interesting....I'd like to talk with him later. 
Speaking of, who IS he? I mean, like ive told myself, we ARE in a...house? Hotel? Shack? Mansion maybe? There are some pretty snazzy things around here, so im going to guess more towards house or mansion...but who knows. I suppose i can figure that out later too as well.
ANYWAYS!! Off topic again. Damn, all this excitement is driving my brain crazy. But again, who is this fox? I mean, a father?or a brother? is that possible? i mean...maybe? its an interesting thought at least. I dont think its a boyfriend or fiancee that much anymore. He seemed more....happy and relaxed that she was all over me? So no on that. Still single.....for now. Ill go with that. Maybe she wont be for long? Could it happen? 
As i was bombarding myself with question after question after question in my head, i could feel my face contorting a bit to the tone of frustration and confusion.
As i was losing myself in thought, I somewhat heard the fox again, with yet another smart ass comment.
*"Oh look, he's going towards the light again Mercy. Might want to catch him again before he leaves for good this time."*
I glanced at him and a rather sly and conniving smile came over his face. Almost as if he was doing that ON PURPOSE!! Without me realizing it, Mercedes had let out a horrified _*"WHAT?!?"*_ and was strring at my previously furrowed face.
_"Oh ha ha, somebody's funny....NOT!!! Who are you and what do you...."_
That was all i got out before Mercedes was diving towards me again and grabbing my face, rather firmly i might add....DAMN she's deceptively tough....and starting patting and clapping my face. 
_*"Demos!! No!!! Please don't go!!! Please don't leave me again!"*_
As she was saying this, i could see her eyes welling up with tears and on the verge of crying again. 
_"Mer....ced.....es.....I'm....not....dying....please....stop...it..."_
I managed to get out while she was patting and shaking and rubbing my face. After i managed the sentence, she stopped for a moment before embracing me again, but softer this time. And on top of that, she kissed me!! I couldnt help but be surprised but engulfed in the sensation.
Her soft lips against mine, without thinking about it, i started kissing back. Everything else faded out while we had our lips locked and mingling. I couldnt help but get into the feeling. After our tongues danced a bit, we finished our loving embrace as she rolled over beside me on the bed. I hadnt realized the fox had left the room, but it got me thinking about other things.
"_I'd love to continue this Mercedes, but i'm glad we got to enjoy this much of  each other for now at least. And no, i won't leave you again." _
I sluggishly and painfully put one paw and arm around her and enjoy a few moments of feeling her against my body. Then, i turn my head towards her and start asking the questions that needed to be answered.
_"So, now for the questions i guess. Where are we? What's happening? Who was that? Whats the plan now?"_
As i was asking my questions, she was staring into my eyes with those silver blue eyes of hers and wearing a beautiful smile, taking it all in. I stopped asking as she cuddled up against my body, both of us enjoying our time together. And from there, we just lay there, and i waited for the answers to start coming. Some i probably didnt want to hear, but that will come when she is ready. For now though....passionate cuddling.


As i was


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> As i shook our paws a bit harder this time and rather loudly tried to get here attention and rouse her, Mercedes stirred and rubbed her eyes lazily with one paw and yawned.
> *"5 more minutes mama, I'm not ready to play ye..."*
> Her paw froze,still covering one of her eyes, and she stared at me with the other. But i tell you what, that eye grew oh so wide when she realized it was me calling her name instead of her mama.  She was gathering her thoughts, i imagine, and then i knew i was in for it.
> *"Demos!!!!!"*
> ...


(Are you guys in the manor too)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Are you guys in the manor too)


(everyone is.)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (everyone is.)


(Ok just clarifying)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 21, 2018)

zyther pulled angelo towards the hobo "hes a fucking assassin the hell is going on" he pointed to the mark on his shoulder "also i think i just met a ghost but thats not really of importance"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Louisa cuddled up next to you, her arm around your waist and her face nuzzled against your hip.
> "Don't leave, okay?"
> "Okay.." You pat the top of her head and caressed the soft fur. The tender moment lulled you into closing your eyes...
> Then you heard the chair creak.



My eyes shoot open and stare at the chair. "what? I-is that?" I rub my eyes as I think I see the creepy woman again.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther pulled angelo towards the hobo "hes a fucking assassin the hell is going on" he pointed to the mark on his shoulder "also i think i just met a ghost but thats not really of importance"


(You’re saying the hobo is an assassin, or you saw me, the Assassin?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 22, 2018)

(the hobo is an assasin sorry for the confusion)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther pulled angelo towards the hobo "hes a fucking assassin the hell is going on" he pointed to the mark on his shoulder "also i think i just met a ghost but thats not really of importance"


You managed to chase Angelo to the kitchen and dragged him all the way back into the parlor to exhibit your suspisions.
"Could be any old tattoo, darling. I've never seen that mark before. At least none of the gangs here use that sigil."
[Convince him that the hobo could be an enemy] ["Well if you say so..."]



JackJackal said:


> My eyes shoot open and stare at the chair. "what? I-is that?" I rub my eyes as I think I see the creepy woman again.


Squinting your eyes, you tried to make out the shape of the smoky figure disturbing the chair.
It was an old tortoise - wrinkly, round and infirm. He was trying to rock the chair but apparently sat on the wrong furniture. At the corner of your eye you see an old rocker.
[Hide under the covers until it goes away] [Push the rocking chair towards the ghost]


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (the hobo is an assasin sorry for the confusion)


(Really? Well this just got confusing)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 22, 2018)

(but isa dont want to make enemie with the assassins atm)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (but isa dont want to make enemie with the assassins atm)


(Ok)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (but isa dont want to make enemie with the assassins atm)


(you can always answer something else ^^)


----------



## Berk (Apr 22, 2018)

wow this has advanced a lot not sure what i missed... o-o what happens when one joins? assuming they dont know all the deets.))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

Berk said:


> wow this has advanced a lot not sure what i missed... o-o what happens when one joins? assuming they dont know all the deets.))


*THE STORY so far...*
_updated: April 20, 2018_
The Volpe family has a new Boss: Don Volpe's only son. To celebrate, they held an open party at one of their restaurants which lead to *utter chaos. *With _what seemed to be,_ the slaughter of the rival Procione family, everyone evacuated to the Volpe Manor - a stone chateau in the middle of a forest lake connected by a stone bridge to the main land. Protected by it's solid walls and the rise of the water at night, the boss, family, and guests are all tired and resting. But it would be naive to think that trouble had already ended.

You can join in as 

*An Enemy Spy (Volpe has several enemies so could be anyone)*
*A Mysterious Ally*
*A Lost Stranger Seeking Shelter*
*Manor Staff (Choose Whatever Rank/Role)*
and follow up from there. I took out "surviving enemy" choice so you don't have to read everything back. What happens will depend on which of the above you choose to work with. If you choose any of the first three, Claudia, the guard at the gate will greet you. She's a nice person, so you'll get in no matter what you choose. If you choose manor Staff, you'll already be in the venue. Don Volpe likes capable people so even if you are just a chambermaid or cook you can be as lethal.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 22, 2018)

*You join in as
[Ribby and Croaks (click for art!) - Manor Staff]*

It had been fairly quiet, the day following the chaotic gathering, but the security in Volpe Manor was doing anything but trying to unwind. The tension might have come to a head at the party, but a threat still hung heavy and there was absolutely no room for lax performance in the wake of it. So far, nothing noteworthy had happened- and the two subcontracted security guards patrolling the halls of the Manor shared a mutual desire for it to stay that way.. Not that either of them really believed it would.

"D'ya think anyone really expected that shindig to go off without a hitch?"

Croaks looked down at his stocky companion when the silence was broken, and snorted dismissively. Ribby had probably been chewing on that question for some time before opting to bounce it off his partner. "Doubt it. You know what it's like with these mob types- it's all cloak and dagger, gives me the _willies_."

"No kidding. 'Least the pay's good. Not gonna mourn the job when it's done, though- kinda miss sleepin' with both eyes closed." Ribby replied, sticking his thumbs in his belt. Croaks chuckled, reaching over to casually flick the brim of his shorter companion's hat.

"I dunno, yer snorin' seems to say yer sleepin' just fine." He grinned as Ribby shot him a sidelong glare and re-adjusted his hat with perhaps a touch more force than necessary.

"I ain't need yer sass." Ribby muttered, but Croaks merely grinned innocently--a little too innocently, really--as he put his hands in his pockets. It was quiet for a little while longer, but once more the silence was broken by the stocky frog.

"Hey, I been thinkin' about somethin." Croaks looked down again inquisitively, but Ribby paused for a moment before continuing. "Ya remember those two wolfish characters that was supposed to be keepin' tabs on the party?"

"Yeah what about 'em?" Croaks asked, casting Ribby a slightly puzzled glance.

"D'ya think it's a little weird how one of 'em ain't turned up yet? I know, mind my potatos, but but that's the ticket right there- we _don't_ know. The Volpe's've got eyes all over the place and it's our job to know this stuff, if there was anything to be said about it don't ya think we'd know by now?"

Croaks opened his mouth to say something along the lines of the comment being a little out of left field but he shut his mouth almost immediately as the idea sunk in, his step slowing to a stop. "I.. You got a point." He paused for a moment before walking again. "Just keep an eye out- if the fella turns up, we'll have to wring a couple'a answers outta 'im."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> *You join in as
> [Ribby and Croaks (click for art!) - Manor Staff]*
> 
> It had been fairly quiet, the day following the chaotic gathering, but the security in Volpe Manor was doing anything but trying to unwind. The tension might have come to a head at the party, but a threat still hung heavy and there was absolutely no room for lax performance in the wake of it. So far, nothing noteworthy had happened- and the two subcontracted security guards patrolling the halls of the Manor shared a mutual desire for it to stay that way.. Not that either of them really believed it would.
> ...


(You’re coming as two characters? Cool! I love the art too.)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 22, 2018)

[Push the rocking chair towards the ghost]


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> You join in as
> [Ribby and Croaks (click for art!) - Manor Staff]


It's 2am and duo have been patrolling for 2 solid hours. Ribby insisted on counting their rounds but eventually lost count on how many times they passed the same painting. It was a dull night and perhaps that was for the best. The pay was good and so far no incidents - they might actually come out of this scot-free! That is - until they heard a girl scream around the corner.

Before any of them could respond, a Jackal came speeding from across the hall crying the girl's name: Louisa. The name and his frantic footsteps echoed throughout the halls.

"Huh, guess we're not needed here, ey Ribby?"

Ribby squinted his eyes, possibly chewing another question. "Say...isn't Louisa the name of that gal Don Volpe was supposed to marry?"

"And where did you hear that?"

Hands on his hips and chin in the air, Ribby felt a little bit proud to know a thing or two that Croak didn't. "Gotta know who I'm wo---"

"Yes, do tell us where you got that information."

For a moment, the duo froze right into place. Heat rose from their backs and their leg muscles twitched - getting ready to flee. Now, Ribby and Croaks aren't the type to run from danger - in general. They're capable and experienced enough to fight if they needed to - that's how they got hired in the first place! However this guy behind them is trouble.

Being the impatient being that he is, he placed both of his arms around Ribby and Croaks and sighed. "Gentlemen, I hired you two to do your jobs, not gossip about my nonexistent love life."

They...*[Make up a story] [Apologize for Gossiping] [Change the subject] [Express Concern about Zhivago's absence]
*


JackJackal said:


> [Push the rocking chair towards the ghost]


The ghost sees the chair and flies rapidly towards it, knocking you down the floor with a thud.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The ghost sees the chair and flies rapidly towards it, knocking you down the floor with a thud.


 "Ow! Hey! Watch it you spook! No need to be rough!" I snapped at it. I then covered my mouth and hoped I didn't wake up Louisa


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 22, 2018)

*[Apologize for Gossiping] + [Express Concern about Zhivago's absence]*

Ribby shut himself up, his confident demeanour vanishing nigh instantaneously to make way for the look of horror that crossed his expression next. He wondered briefly if there was any justice in the world, should something this embarrassing be permitted to happen- getting caught gossiping like a schoolboy wasn't really the impression he wanted to leave his employer with. And more to the point, how long had Malik been listening in? He didn't necessarily _regret_ anything he'd said, but the idea that someone could have been observing their conversation without his knowing was still mildly disconcerting. 

They both flinched a bit when the Don curled an arm around each of them- even if the need to flee actually did present itself, there would certainly be no running now. Ribby exchanged the quickest glance with Croaks, then put on a false grin (which, to his credit, was a suitably charming one), looking over his shoulder at the young fox. "Ah, uh, s-sorry boss- hush my silly mouth, won't happen again." He swallowed thickly, making a gesture as if he were zipping his mouth shut. "Say, you uh, you're pretty slick."

Croaks chuckled nervously, reaching up to tug at the collar of his shirt. "Yeah, fancy seein' you around- figured you'd still be keepin' yer head down, after last night. Party got pretty wild, I hear, uh, sir. N-not that it ain't a delightful surprise to see ya."

Ribby internally praised his partner's courage under fire, nodding along. "_And how_- actually boss, might be fer the best ya turned up just now, there's somethin' I wanna run by ya.. If fer nothin' else than to be on the level."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 22, 2018)

(convince him that the hobo is an assassin)
"babe look at thhe symbol its been branded " zyther points at the mark feeling the scar "its been there for awhile"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Ow! Hey! Watch it you spook! No need to be rough!" I snapped at it. I then covered my mouth and hoped I didn't wake up Louisa


Louisa stirred in her sleep but didn't wake. Jack let out a sigh of relief, it's been a really tiring night and the last thing one would want is specs of sleep! Propped by his arms, Jack tried to get up only to find his knees shaking. Now, he wasn't really a fan of ghosts or the supernatural - the chaos that transpired that day were far too real in comparison. However, being faced with one can sure rattle someone. He then limped back onto the bed and sat there in silence. Beside him was a small handbell the servants gave him - to ring in case he wanted something. "Who are they kidding? This is too small to be heard."
*[Try giving the bell a ring] [Ignore it and put more firewood into the hearth - it's getting chilly!] [Improvise]*



zyther kaldrok said:


> (convince him that the hobo is an assassin)
> "babe look at thhe symbol its been branded " zyther points at the mark feeling the scar "its been there for awhile"


Angelo looked at the symbol carefully, "I really don't really know this but if that's what you believe then let's make sure they're on our side."
Zyther nodded, "Okay, how do we do that?"
Before the jaguar could respond, Zyther's stomach howled again - this time louder than before. "First, I cook you something. Come on, our new friend looks too tired to wake up any time soon."
*[Go with Angelo] [Insist on staying with the sleeping hobo in case he wakes up] [Improvise]*



Asassinator said:


> I’m just waiting for Zyther now.


Aaron roamed the first floor halls, searching for his sister. There was no sign of her and soon Angel's scent was soon lost. Aaron placed a paw on his chest - his heart was at a steady pace. She's still alive, I can feel it. I guess she probably went home.
Then at the corner of Aaron's eye, he saw the Hyena he was looking for. He was with a Jaguar and they seem to be walking opposite of his direction - at the same time, a chambermaid who looked like Roxanne was walking towards his way.
*[Go after Zyther] [Hide from the Roxanne look-a-like and risk loosing sight of Zyther] [Improvise]*



Illuminaughty said:


> *[Apologize for Gossiping] + [Express Concern about Zhivago's absence]*


Malik's arms stayed on Ribby and Croaks' shoulders as he rested his weight on the two subcontractors - his torso fully exposed and defenseless to the naked eye. Ribby's eyes narrowed, not liking the added weight of the seemingly slim fox. He wasn't big, ridiculously tall, or huge and burly like their previous employers were. If his face wasn't all over the web, Ribby wouldn't even think the fox behind them was _at all_ dangerous - he could pass for an underwear model but that's it. _What a cocky brat, I can definitely land a solid hit for this 'ere angle! Then again if my sources were right, he'd probably deflect it using...something...probably Croaks' face, or mine.
_
"It's alright fellas, no harm done - _yet_. After-all the internet's a free place for free information, I can't blame you for being cautious. All I wanna know _is_ who or where you got it from."

Ribby flashed another charming smile, all pearly whites. "Wikipedia, of course!" He said through his teeth.

"Wikipedia."

"Well...yeah! Yer a handsome guy boss, I mean despite yer dangerous affiliations and_ so and so_, I reckon the world's more concerned if you're in the market or not."

Malik stared into Ribby's eyes thoughtfully. No smile, no frown, nothing. "I see. Well! I can't really crush the skull of a website, now can I?" Malik replied with his own roguish grin. 

"Hehe...yeah. I could totally---absolutely track down who wrote the article, if ye like."

"There's no need, amico." Malik sighed and then turned to Croaks, tightening his grip towards the taller amphibian. "Now, you have some concerns?"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Go after Zyther]


"Hey Zyther! Do you know where Malik is?"


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 23, 2018)

*[Wakes up]*
"Huh? Oh..Yeah. Now I don't want you to get the wrong idea about me, I was just walking down the street, and then noticed that that alleyway was a shortcut. I went down it, and then a explosion blew me into the dumpster, where my head hit the edge of the lid. I blacked out for a bit, and then woke up to feel my tail on fire! And then, well, you know the rest."

He feels around in his pockets, and then produces an old Nokia. He checked that it still worked, and then put it back in his pocket.

"I found that one on the ground in an alleyway. Has no SIM card, sadly, but the snake game is great!"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> "Hey Zyther! Do you know where Malik is?"





BobtheCob said:


> [Wakes up]


@zyther kaldrok


----------



## Berk (Apr 23, 2018)

K..thanks.. ^^' Here goes..))

*[Joins as a lost stranger seeking shelter...Character; Berk-  Reference  ]

*Twigs and thistles littered the tawny pelt of the newcomer, who even now as she paced around the edge of the lake with perplexed, wild eyes, could be seen plucking them out of her woolly fur with claw and tooth. The usually well groomed, fluffy wisps had now matted around the exposed areas of her neck, arms, mane and cheek, as she had narrowly escaped to and from the forest only a day prior. She was relieved to find that, only as she began to wade into the water, a bridge of stone which connected the lonesome chateau to the rocky shores where she crept had been made apparent to her. To the sore eyes of the were, it was both a peaceful and looming sight, one she had not anticipated, but was taken with as soon as she'd found access to the clearing where the lake had resided. Shifting from two legs to four, with little else but a partially soaked pair of slacks and a torn up hoodie adorning her back from the lake's chilly wind, she bounded around the shore edge to find hopeful entrance to the bridge. Her sides and maw heaved slightly with the exertion, her lips giving way to long fat teeth, and her chest fluttered quickly and weakly, as fears of the fort being abandoned crept into her heart. _If no one is here, I suppose at the very least, it'll be a proper place to die.. Never have I seen such trees.._
*
*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Berk said:


> *[Joins as a lost stranger seeking shelter...Character; Berk-  Reference  ]*


The night was getting chillier as it came nearer to dawn - if you considered 4 hours to be near. Claudia shivered in her guard house, cursing the broken heater under her breath. Being a girl-scout in her youth, she had the sense to bring a thick blanket into the small building but feared that she might fall asleep if she used it. She heard what happened at the restaurant - how many, if not all, of her boss' enemies were reduced to ash. She felt sort of proud due to the victory but the looming dread of a counterattack was too possible to let her calm down. Another worry was, her brother was missing.
_Come on Claudine, worrying won't do you any good!_
She shook her head, and squinted in the dark, scanning the surrounding forest for any signs at all. After confirming that her boss is safely inside the manor, she had shut off the lights of the gate and the guardhouse to camouflage the entrance in the darkness. Then she heard it---a shuffling along the shoreline. Ears twitching she turned her head to that direction and indeed saw a figure coming towards her. Claudia then grabbed a sniper rifle and peered through the scope. She hoped it was one of Rafael's hoodlums so she could have some sort of accomplishment for the night in putting one down.
Alas it was a civilian, weakly limping towards the shel---A CIVILIAN!
Claudia jumped out of the guardhouse and ran straight for the weakening being. She pointed her flashlight slightly to the ground, towards the stranger's face as to not startle them with a bright light.
"Excuse me....ma'am, are you alright?"
_Of course she wasn't alright! But what should I say?_ "My name's Claudia," she said as she extended her paw towards the stranger. "let me help."


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "There's no need, amico." Malik sighed and then turned to Croaks, tightening his grip towards the taller amphibian. "Now, you have some concerns?"



Croaks felt the sudden urge to make a short, startled noise as Malik tightened his grip, but he choked it down to a low hum of acknowledgement instead. "Ain't it hit ya as a little peculiar that we ain't seen head or tail'a that wolf-type fella ya brought along to the party--what's 'is name--uh.. Zhivago? Might be a stretch but if he'd gotten himself bumped off, seems like he'd've shown up in the casualties already."

Ribby nodded, hunching his shoulders slightly. "I'll be the first one to admit I been a little on edge since the whole fiasco, an' I'm probably better off mindin' my beeswax." The spectacular blunder he'd made to draw the Don's attention in the first place seemed evidence enough that this was true to at least _some_ extent. ".. But seems to me like some shenanigans might be afoot."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Croaks felt the sudden urge to make a short, startled noise as Malik tightened his grip, but he choked it down to a low hum of acknowledgement instead. "Ain't it hit ya as a little peculiar that we ain't seen head or tail'a that wolf-type fella ya brought along to the party--what's 'is name--uh.. Zhivago? Might be a stretch but if he'd gotten himself bumped off, seems like he'd've shown up in the casualties already."
> 
> Ribby nodded, hunching his shoulders slightly. "I'll be the first one to admit I been a little on edge since the whole fiasco, an' I'm probably better off mindin' my beeswax." The spectacular blunder he'd made to draw the Don's attention in the first place seemed evidence enough that this was true to at least _some_ extent. ".. But seems to me like some shenanigans might be afoot."


"Zhivago, eh? I suppose that's a valid concern." Malik let the two go and took a few steps back. "I'm sorry fellas, I failed to keep you on the same page. Zhivago got hurt at the party, trying to protect lil ole me. He's resting at the west wing."

_Lies._ Croaks thought. _Looks like we got ourselves a natural liar. The slight change in tone when he said Zhivago's name was a dead giveaway. Which makes me wonder if he meant for us to detect it or he failed to mask it 'cos of attachment. Ha! This guy? Attached to his underlings? I doubt it. Besides, you don't need protection, do you boss? Somethings off...real off.
_
"Oh, then that's good! --That he made it back, of course. I mean, we can't protect this whole place by ourselves, right?"

Malik clicked his tongue and shot a glance at Croaks. "Right. Actually, my amphibious friends, I have something else for you to do. Since Ribs here's updated on certain parts of me, I think you both can handle it with _tact_."

"Hey, ye pay, we slay." Ribby chuckled. Unimpressed, Croaks nudged an elbow at Ribby. "Very original, Ribby. What do ye got fer us?"

"Since my guard dogs are unfortunately incapacitated, I need you two capable gents to accompany me to a business deal I was supposed to make hours ago."

"What's that got ta do with tact?" Ribby received another elbow to the side.

Malik placed a paw on Ribby's head, "That's option number 1. Option number 2 is something more bizarre. A guest of mine at room 44 is a necromancer."

"A necro-what-now?" This time, it was Croaks croaking with the questions. Malik simply nodded at him and continued. "I need her under guard. Some of my enemies would want that girl for her abilities. If she wants to walk around and leave her room - fine, just don't loose sight of her."

"What if she needs to go to the bathroom?"

"Ribby!"

"What? It's _a valid concern_."
*[Option 1 - Business Deal] [Option 2 - Bodyguard Duty]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Didn’t I kill him?)


(Malik is a natural liar)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (Malik is a natural liar)


(Ok. I was going stupid to look at the whole post first XD)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Try giving the bell a ring]



_'eh what the hell? wouldn't hurt to try. besides I need answers pronto!'_ I thought as I grbbed the bell and gave it a ring ". . .hmm. Guess it was a waste of time"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 23, 2018)

@Asassinator "um um no" zyther saw the hood "um i think you need to take your comrade" he points to the assasin hobo


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> For now though....passionate cuddling.


Frustratingly enough there wasn't much else Demost could do to escalate the passionate cuddling thanks to his injuries. Two hours had passed and Mercedes was sleeping soundly beside Demos, all snuggled up without a care in the world. Demos would love to go back to sleep but somehow he felt he might see the rainbow bridge again if he closed his eyes. The room is now dark thanks to their feeble attempt at cuddling further and with only the light from the fireplace left, Demos saw a few shadows move at the corner of his eye. After all I've been through, I don't think ghosts can scare me now.

Meanwhile Mercedes shifted her position and threw an arm over Demos' chest with a solid thud that he was sure squeezed some air out of his lungs. For a frail looking bunny, she sure has strong arms. Demos caressed Mercedes'  face lovingly, the latter smiling at the sensation. It was a pretty good night...until the fire went out.



JackJackal said:


> _'eh what the hell? wouldn't hurt to try. besides I need answers pronto!'_ I thought as I grbbed the bell and gave it a ring ". . .hmm. Guess it was a waste of time"


Soon a knock came against your door. "You rang sir?"
Jack was about to answer the door but his legs froze into place. What if that creepy old ghost knocks me down again?
*[Answer the door anyways] [Tell them to come in] [say "Nevermind"]*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 23, 2018)

((I'm alive!!! Sorry for the radio silence. Busy weekend ^.^'))
This had to have been one of the most pleasant seances she had ever experienced. Usually spirits were riled by the calling, all moaning and groaning, or at the very least resistant to questioning. She would usually set up a barrier, never leaving her little salt circle lest things turn sideways. But with Madam Volpe everything was relaxed and easy. They were walking through the house and chatting like old friends getting reacquainted after a long absence. The lady listened with attention to everything and guided their little tour effortlessly, signalling turns without interrupting the flow of conversation. When they reached the conservatory, she offered a chair as though they were sitting down for high tea, not a midnight ritual. _This is probably a trap. _

Trap or not, Edelweiss did not wish to be rude and sat down, reminding herself not to rest her elbows on the table. Instead she clasped her hands in her lap and tried to offer the same attentiveness that she had been given during their walk. _A mob boss, severe? I never would have guessed._ She exhaled sharply, but kept her comments to herself for the time being. _At least Malik doesn't seem to take after his father._

Now what was truly interesting was the next bit of info. A familiar chant. Her ears perked and she was about to inquire about that when Madam Volpe rang the bell for her servant. It was weird, playing telephone for a ghost and her staff, but at least there was food at the other end of this ordeal. Though how smoothly it wall went did raise even more questions. _This is definitely a trap._

*"Madam Volpe,"* she started off softly, smoothing out the wrinkles in her nightgown, *"not to be rude, but it seems like you've done this before. You mentioned the chant being familiar and the servants clearly aren't spooked by a dead woman still giving them orders." *she gestured toward the door where the servant girl had disappeared. *"It's one thing for you to just be haunting the place, but...  Necromancy isn't exactly common knowledge. If I may be so bold, who exactly has been calling you?"*


----------



## Berk (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "My name's Claudia," she said as she extended her paw towards the stranger. "let me help."



Peeking out from the lip of the hood, weary brown eyes wandered up to meet that of the female guard's. While at first, the hyaena-esque creature's gaze appeared surprised, or confused, this was but momentary, and quickly thereafter they filled with a light of thankful relief.
"Berkana," she replied in turn, and Claudia realized it had been her name.
Despite whatever had become of the unfortunate individual, leaving her destitute and discombobulated, there was a pause before their paws had linked. It was as though out of caution, or diffidence. Rising now with the aid of the other, it could be estimated that she had the potential of towering six feet, though like a bear, she lumbered and slouched, leaving her somewhere at five. Regardless of size, she was lanky, and there was an expression of awkward meekness across her muzzle, which still was prickled with lake and rain water. It looked as though the hyaena was searching for what to say, and a question lingered at her tongue. She bit it back for now, and only continued.
"I am now.. But where...?"
As dawn was impending upon them, slowly, Berk allowed a feeling of false safety to flood her body, quenching the desperate tightness that hung at the back of her carved throat. What of her fur that had been on end, had begun to lay flat, signalling this to outward viewers. There was something else, too. And while she was exhausted for lack of a better word, her attention seemed to dip constantly between the looming stone fort, and this acquaintance, who admittedly fascinated her. She had never seen, well, a 'Claudia' before. As she followed her aquaintence's lead, she pondered as to whether this was some sort of sleek aardwolf..but she dare not ask.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @Asassinator "um um no" zyther saw the hood "um i think you need to take your comrade" he points to the assasin hobo


Aaron was very confused. “Comrade? I don’t know him.”


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 23, 2018)

"Um... Take me where? What's going on here? Why are there exploding shoes and soda-loving assassins?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((I'm alive!!! Sorry for the radio silence. Busy weekend ^.^'))
> "It's one thing for you to just be haunting the place, but... Necromancy isn't exactly common knowledge. If I may be so bold, who exactly has been calling you?"


((You live!!! Haha it's alright we're all pretty busy haha))

Madam Volpe thoughtfully hummed and rested her chin on her hands with her elbows on the table. Edelweiss eyes glanced down to the sudden change in table manners but decided to keep hers in check.

"Your father have been _part of the family_ before me. He and my husband were always talking so I'm not sure who's responsible to be honest. None of the people here can see me nor hear me. They just talk to that painting in the hall. As for the chant, I only heard it once and the next thing I now was I was tucking Malik in bed." The white fox sighed and turned her gaze to a potted bougainvillea, it's pink and red flowers reflecting on her translucent body, making her look more radiant even in death. _Senior Volpe sure had good taste_. "It's been 10 years since that day but I can still remember it. He slept in his mourning suit, you know. 15 and still a baby."

A gentle smile graced her face as she reminisced - lulling Edelweiss to lower her defenses. That is until the spectral madame's voice turned cold.
"It's a shame he was born in this kind of life."
The change was a flag, and before Edelweiss could act upon it the parlour maid arrived with a feast on a cart. "Scusi, signorina." The maid said softly as if a whisper. She set upon the table a plate of green sauce pasta, deviled eggs, a salad, calzones, grilled cheese sandwiches, assorted sweets and a huge slice of the shiniest chocolate ganache Edelweiss had ever seen. _This is definitely a trap. I gotta get out of here! Why didn't I secure a salt circle first? She's going to fatten me up and cook me!_

Edelweiss looked at the fatty spread with concern while Madam Volpe flashed an embarrassed smile. "Forgive me if the spread is a_ little odd_. This is what my boy eats whenever he work into the night. The staff got used to it I suppose."
The soft spoken deer maid then pushed the cart to Edelweiss' right side and put a pitcher of iced lemon tea on top should she want it, and then put one cup of tea in front of the white fox. Edelweiss wondered if the staff could see her otherworldly host despite the madam's claims that no one but Edelweiss could. "Well--it's not like I can even consume any of this, can I?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Berk said:


> She had never seen, well, a 'Claudia' before. As she followed her aquaintence's lead, she pondered as to whether this was some sort of sleek aardwolf..but she dare not ask.


Claudia had carried  Berkana into the guardhouse, surprsing the latter for her strength. Although she was shorter than Berkana, it seemed she was built for heavy work and managed to safely tuck her guest in the corner of the guard house. With a cloth, Claudia wiped down her guests' feet and limbs as best as she could - getting mud, stones, leaves and other questionable items out of Berkana's fur. As she did this, Claudia felt something solid and along Berkana's right leg - it wasn't matted fur or dirt. The wolf-dog looked up at her gas lamp longingly so she could have a better look but it might compromise the guard house. With a sigh, she opt to forget about it for now.

After her guest had been cleaned up Claudia took her heavy blanket and covered Berkana with it. It was soft, warm and heavy - it felt like a hug. Unfortunately Berkana's longer legs couldn't be accommodated by the smaller blanket. "Sorry about that, it's all I have." Berkana shook her head, "No, this is more than enough!"

Claudia smiled and went to her desk. "I can't leave the guardhouse, _not now_. I'll call for someone to take you inside, alright?"

*[Insist on staying with Claudia] [Agree] [Improvise]*


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 23, 2018)

*[Option 2 - Bodyguard Duty]*

A necromancer. 

_Really?_ 

*Really.* 

There was, quite surprisingly, no hint of a lie _there_, and Malik certainly didn't seem like the type to be easily fooled by petty magic tricks, so he had to know what he was talking about.. Even if it sounded fairly rubbish. Guarding a 'necromancer' could definitely prove interesting- to say nothing of the fact that accompanying the Don carried a distinct note of being a lot more trouble than it was worth. And that was assuming he even needed them for anything other than intimidation or bullet fodder in the first place.
More than anything, this job was turning out to be a lot more about protecting the Volpes' assets and interests than their lives, seeing as they seemed to have the latter pretty well covered- and Croaks wasn't keen on seeing just how deep the mafia rabbit hole (fox hole?) was wont to go.

"I get the feelin' we'd just slow you down. You know yer stuff, boss- we'll hold down the fort and keep tabs on the uh.." Croaks couldn't hide the vague tone of skepticism that crept into his voice on the next word. "The _necromancer._"

He had kept a perfectly straight face, but regardless, it was clear he wasn't totally sold on the idea just yet. Not that it would matter, seeing as assisting the girl with her magical mumbo jumbo wasn't in the plan- protecting her was. And that was a job both of them _were_ well acquainted with. 

(Sorry, I found out today that my commission thread on another forum got deleted in a mixup and I had to spend the whole afternoon picking up the pieces from that huge mess.)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 23, 2018)

@Asassinator zyther picker up the hobo and showed him the symbol on his arm "its clearly the assassin insignia"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> *[Option 2 - Bodyguard Duty]*
> (Sorry, I found out today that my commission thread on another forum got deleted in a mixup and I had to spend the whole afternoon picking up the pieces from that huge mess.)


(It's no problem at all~ Was your thread recovered or did you have to start over? Hope things work out, we gotta earn the dough!)

"Excellent."

Ribby and Croaks received firm pats on their backs along with a genuine smile from the Don. _One might suspect that he wanted us to pick that all along - but what's the use of telling us that he'll be leaving the mansion? Did he tell his staff, his henchmen, or just us?_ Croaks analyzed the situation at hand, the possibilities, and plausible reasons as Malik lead them towards room 44. Ribby on the other hand amused himself by looking at the windows along the hall. The lake was just outside. It's pristine waters and gentle waves reflecting the moon.

When they reached their destination, Malik knocked on the door. "Edelweiss? You have guests."
_That's a sight, a mob boss* knocking*_. And to make it worse, he waited, before knocking again. _Looks like we're assigned to someone of utter importance, or our boss is just a true enigma._

There was no answer.

"I'm opening the door, _mio cara_." _Ah. That's why. _
Croaks shot a glance Ribby's way. _Tact, pal. *Tact*_. Ribby gestured a zipped mouth with a smirk.

The door creaked open and the three men poured inside only to be met by two reanimated corpses sitting still by the window. One was definitely a she-wolf, _fresh_ in fact as her blood was seeping through the bandage around her neck. Her voluptuous body signaled that she was alive not long ago. The other was older -_ a lot older_ judging by the white exposed skull on the bison's head. He was shabbily dressed compared to the wolf, and was obviously rotting. The heat of the fireplace wasn't at all helping with the stench.

Ribby couldn't help but gag a bit, he was skeptical - heck both of them were skeptical but their noses couldn't lie to them even if it wanted to. Meanwhile, Croaks handled it with more tact and looked around for the girl - under the bed, in the bathroom, in the closet. Alas, she was no where in the room.

After a thorough search all three exited the room, Malik closing the door behind them. While the duo recovered from the stench, Malik started to leave. "Well then gents, looks like your job got more interesting! Fortunately she left her precious minions in her room - meaning she's still here."

"Question!" Ribby raised his right hand slightly along with his voice. "What does this gal look like anyways? Can't find her if we don't know."

"Small, white furred feline with yellow eyes. Really cute."

And with that the Don had gone, leaving the two to hunt their assignment down.

*[Check the other bedrooms] [Check the ground floor] [Check the gardens] [Split up!]*


----------



## Berk (Apr 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Claudia smiled and went to her desk. "I can't leave the guardhouse, _not now_. I'll call for someone to take you inside, alright?"
> 
> *[Insist on staying with Claudia] [Agree] [Improvise]*




*[Insist on staying with Claudia]*

Despite how uncomfortable she had been with her past week in the forest, and previously wishing so desperately to enter the shelter of the building, it now seemed unimportant. The momentary ceasing of the painful aches that had racked her body may have been what convinced her. The longer she thought about it, too, the more the large building seemed to loom and intimidate her. Her instincts told her to be cautious, but they also appeared pacified around this guard. Besides, she was tired, and couldn't so much as manage a twitch of her tailtip without feeling as though it might crumble into dry rotted leather.
"It is alright.. stay."

There now was an air of thankfulness on the exhausted hyaena's breath, seeming both for the kindness this individual had showed her, but also for whatever trials she had escaped. She managed to upturn the corner of her mouth, reassuring Claudia with a weak smile, before she curled up more firmly into a ball, resting her jaw on the back of her now groomed paws. Berkana couldn't help noticing a particular weakness in one of her haunches, but her jaw ached and she wasnt particularly bothered with the time it would take to nip at the wound. Instead, her eyes rolled lazily upward in search of her rescuer. "Such a large place..But yet you are out here alone. In that." the wolf-dog, or in her eyes the strange aardwolf, had been observed to be dressed for some sort of social occasion. And not militantly, as she would have expected for an occupant of such a fortress to appear. following, warm and calculative brown eyes pressed her, but the hyaena's comments were nonchalant, and kindly.
"I suspect it is not a treatment you deserve.. But..I dare not think what might have become of me, had you not appeared." At this, Berkana's eyes fluttered shut awhile, and her sides gave continual indications of life, for they rose and fell slowly from under the heavy fabric. Whether conscious or asleep, one could not know. That she was content, however, was a safe assumption.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

Berk said:


> *[Insist on staying with Claudia]*


Now that her guest is, what she assumed, asleep, Claudia sat back on her chair and stared at the ceiling. Her brother would have chastised her for being too friendly. _You're compromising your own safety by letting a stranger get close to you like that!_ His voice echoed in her head like a whisper on top of a mountain. Claudia grit her teeth as an attempt to make the voice go away because for the first time in her long 27 years he wasn't there. Unfortunately the voice was persistent - just like her brother, so instead she focused on Berkana's words instead. 
_
Such a large place..But yet you are out here alone. In that. 
_
Looking down she saw the sequins that sparkled on the fabric and pinched it to bring it closer to her eyes - _what a get up. It's not like I'm in a secret agent movie or anything. _With a sigh she let go of the fabric and looked to her upper right. A pinstripe coat was hanging from a clothes hanger, all dirty and charred. With a scoff, Claudia dared to close her eyes for a little only to have a low growl moaning in the midst of the silence. The noise was loud enough to rouse her sleeping guest!

Claudia quickly put a paw over her stomach, and snickered bashfully. "Oh dear, I knew I forgot something!" She rummaged at the lower compartments and brought out a small cooler. She then pushed it near Berkana and took out the contents. "The sushi from the party didn't get much attention, but at least we have fresh fish. These were all cut today - well...yesterday. But they're better than nothing." Plates of expertly cut cod, tuna and salmon laid before the two. There was also one bottle of wine. "I also have a can of soup, if you're not into fish---OR we could cook them over a fire. What do you think? I mean if it weren't for you, I wouldn't have used that much strength and remembered I have a feast hiding here hahaha~"

For a guard dog, Claudia was too trusting and friendly. Berkana felt a chuckle inside but was to weak to let it out - nevertheless she felt good and lucky.
*[Eat the fish raw] [Opt for the Soup] [Cook it over a fire] [Improvise]*


----------



## Berk (Apr 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> For a guard dog, Claudia was too trusting and friendly. Berkana felt a chuckle inside but was to weak to let it out - nevertheless she felt good and lucky.
> *[Eat the fish raw] [Opt for the Soup] [Cook it over a fire] [Improvise]*



*[Eat the fish raw] *

Berkana's ears perked up slightly, and blinking the tired film from her eyes, she rolled over to face the wolf-dog and examine more closely what she had been brought. While the chuckle dwindled unheard in her throat, her smile persisted weakly. "Su-shii...? fish? what a fantastical term.. I'd ought to try..whatever that is at least once." her dark coal-shaped nose twitched, it was the strongest of her senses at this moment in time, and allowed her to distinguish between the various cuts of meat.
Claudia had been correct, not to her surprise.

"You are a gracious host.. I do apologize however, if i've fatigued you.." In the hyaenid's perspective, the guard's naiveté was seen as nobility. And admittedly, she was captivated by it. Where she had just been, this behavior was unheard of. After what she had been through, she was questioning whether or not she had died, in fact, and had materialized far elsewhere. The taut weakness that plagued her muscles was what kept her grounded to the reality she was faced with. Even as she extended a battered paw to select a conservative slice of salmon, she was embarrassed, the weight of her own arm almost seeming too great a feat for her. Visibly, she trembled, but to her it had been a small victory as she had hooked a corner with her claw, and proceeded to taste. While distinct..._It's not unpleasant._
"I think this is alright. What about you? If I do recall, it was your hunger that roused me." Her tone rather than critical held a playful air about it, and slowly, she eased into a gentle recline against the wall nearest, her long legs still tucked up like an awkward cozy stork's in the blanket's soft weight.

Taking only as much as she thought herself to need, or that her stomach could handle, Berkana ate willingly, something she would not have normally done by the hand of a stranger..
Perhaps it was due to a subtle difference since the time of their encounter,  a light that now occupied the eye of Claudia's guest. And casually, it  was cast about the delicately lit room, first to the walls and then the furniture, the bottle, only to rest thoughtfully once more on the wolf-dog herself. Perhaps as something or, someone, had resided in Claudia's thoughts some time before, it had now been the same for Berkana. Most of all, she felt a bit silly, at finding she wished the night would hold out a bit longer.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 24, 2018)

A good while had passed since i had asked Mercedes those questions and from what i could tell, she had gone and passed out from exhaustion, whether it be from staying awake and worrying about me, or all the action that we had seen prior to arriving in this....place. i still couldn't really tell where we were or what we were going to do next, other than the fact that i was comfortable holding this rabbit close to me and that it was dark. As for what I'M doing next....well, i know she probably wont like the idea, hell, I don't like the idea, but i cant help but want to figure out AT LEAST where i am and what else is going on. After all, curiosity got me into this mess, so i might as well see if it can get me out as well. 
As i look glance around as best as i could manage with the now slighter twinges of pain and whatever was left of light in the room, i couldn't really make much out anyways. Furniture, a door leading into the room, and shadows that were.......moving. Lovely. More crazy, fucked up bullshit to deal with. What? Ghosts? Spirits? Ugh. Whatever. Bring it on if you are coming out to get me. Being as banged up and out of it as i was feeling and how some of that feeling still lingered, I could care less if they decided to toss me out a window or barbecue and serve my ass on a spit. The only thing I'd really try to do is fight back....probably to no avail. Stupid Demos, they are ghosts!!! ya know...transparent....intangible...pretty much, you're fucked. again, whatever.  Shut up brain. 
I couldn't really do much else other than cuddle and hold her close anyways. A shame. What i wouldn't give to be able to....NO DEMOS!!! Damnit, concentrate! You can do whatever you can think of later with her, but for now, focus on swallowing that pain and getting your ass up! Its already going to be one hell of a feat with Mercedes cuddling me like a stuffed animal, i don't even want to imagine what it will be like trying to move on my own yet with all these wounds. But....shit happens.
As i was deciding to make my move and somehow, someway shimmy my body out of her arms without disturbing her sleep, her body shifted and her arm came over my chest and landed with a THUD! that...-COUGH, WEEEEEEZE-.....DEAR GOD!!! What the hell is this bunny been doing???  I imagined her to be resilient and tough, but damn!!! She may as well hit me with one over her rabbit kicks....i hear they are nasty...cause i sure as hell got the breathe pushed out of me. As i coughed though, she twitched and moved a bit. Oh man, idea time. 
As cruel as this sounds, i figured i could use my cough to get out of her arms and explore....things are still a bit tense, and im not going to stop and settle down until things calm down for good. Before i decided to go through with my...rather devious scheme....I turned my head toward Mercedes and rubbed her face gently and lovingly, leaning over and pecking her lips softly with mine. She smiled and it felt as though she were happy and content this way. I would definitely have to return to this kind of thing when everything was said and done. With Mercedes. Period. End of story....at least....that's what i was hoping for. we will see....
As she was smiling from ear to ear in her sleep, i "coughed" again, a fake and forced one if i could ever tell. That isn't going to work.....ill be damned. She twitched again and started moving around a little. Not much, but enough where i could get out of her arms without waking her up....i think. I quickly slid out of bed, from between her arms and......UGH!!! SHIT!!! I hadn't realized  how much the pain was subsiding while i was in bed, or if they had given me something to help deal with it, but shit!!! As i stood on my own two legs again, SOO much pain was coursing through my body, it was ridiculous!!! I'm pretty sure i just about collapsed and ate floor.  BUT!!! Deep breath, Demos, deep breath. Whew. Bearable......for the most part. I could tell my arm and shoulder still had some nice nerves in them, from the throbbing and pulsing i could feel there. My chest and torso? Again, ouch. A bit of pressure, and a little tingling...probably from that outrageous sleeping right hook i just got....and my lower body? Meh, my leg....that damn toe....it hurt, but not as bad as my upper body did. so....deeeeeeep breath in.....exhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale....ahhhhh. OK, lets go then.
The fire was still alight...barely...but enough to make shapes and things out in the dimly light haze i was calling vision for now. Of course, those STUPID shadow-ghost-oggieboogie things were dancing around and moving or whatever, but i didnt really care about them. I saw the door leading into....somewhere? A hallway...hopefully? Or somewhere to find out something? Regardless, i made my way over to it and opened it and stepped into..a hallway. Okay then. Hell, now i need to find something. Something that i had been wanting for a while but couldn't really take care of myself until just now....I was hungry and i needed to piss.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> Hell, now i need to find something. Something that i had been wanting for a while but couldn't really take care of myself until just now....I was hungry and i needed to piss.





Spoiler



every guest room has it's own bathroom. BUT DEMOS DOESNT KNOW THAT.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 24, 2018)

(................ive been knocked out and cuddling thank you...plus i still dont know where im at. HA!!!! plus its a good excuse to go get munchies)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

BobtheCob said:


> "Um... Take me where? What's going on here? Why are there exploding shoes and soda-loving assassins?


“You know what,” Aaron said to the confused hobo, “Since he wants me to take you, I don’t see why not. My name’s Aaron, and yours is?”


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

Berk said:


> "I think this is alright. What about you? If I do recall, it was your hunger that roused me."


Nervous laughter aside, Claudia was anything but bashful after she shamelessly wolfed down a whole plate of tuna for herself. "This is enough to keep me going, the fat in the fish helps a lot. Please, eat." She pushed the cod and salmon plates towards Berkana. "I thought about what you said and honestly it is a tad silly that I have to be in guard duty in _this._" Claudia tugged on the hem of her dress. "It was my brother's shift tonight but he didn't show up. He's probably drunk somewhere with his girlfriend."

Berkana nodded attentively, slowly regaining her strength. Claudia then grabbed the wine bottle and popped the cork with her claw. "Want some? It's kind of sweet though." Given her experience with the wolfdog so far, Berkana accepted. No use poisoning someone you just carried through the mud and fed. "I've got no glassware but I don't mind a little indirect kiss with you." Claudia laughed as she handed the bottle over.

"I don't mind," Berkana smiled as she brought the opening to her lips.

Soon as the liquid touched her tongue, fresh fruity flavor burst in succeeding tones, followed by a nutty flavor at the end. The heat was there - there was definitely alcohol - however the sweet yet gentle flavor was something uncommon. There was no sharpness, just a smooth sensation that warmed Berkana down to her belly. "What is this?"

Claudia smiled heartily. "Our boss made it."

Fascinated, Berkana wished to ask more however their conversation was cut short by the sound of shuffling greenery not far away. Claudia quickly killed the flame in her lamp and grabbed her rifle. Meanwhile Berkana put her keen sense of smell to good use and realized that they were being watched by
*[Whoever/Whatever Berkana was running from] [A band of Raccoons, heavily armed] [Something otherworldly] *


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> I was hungry and i needed to piss.


With all the strength he had Demos managed to step out of his room, get chilled, go back inside and grab a spare blanket and step out again. Getting chilled wasn't the best when one has to empty their bowels of course.
Wrapped with a white sheet from head to toe, Demos padded through the halls looking for any sign of a powder room nearby. Instead he was met by several wooden ornate doors that all looked the same. _Shit, where can it be?! I need to pee_. Demos started to bounce around, despite his injuries as he continued along the hall.

As he came closer to the corner, he could hear someone approaching. The voice was familiar -Demos recognized it as soon as the voice came closer. It was the fox from before.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> _This is definitely a trap. I gotta get out of here! Why didn't I secure a salt circle first? She's going to fatten me up and cook me!_


((apparently Edelweiss thinks Madam Volpe is the witch from Hansel and Gretel. lol.))



> Edelweiss looked at the fatty spread with concern while Madam Volpe flashed an embarrassed smile. "Forgive me if the spread is a_ little odd_. This is what my boy eats whenever he work into the night. The staff got used to it I suppose."
> The soft spoken deer maid then pushed the cart to Edelweiss' right side and put a pitcher of iced lemon tea on top should she want it, and then put one cup of tea in front of the white fox. Edelweiss wondered if the staff could see her otherworldly host despite the madam's claims that no one but Edelweiss could. "Well--it's not like I can even consume any of this, can I?"


Edelweiss poured herself a drink, not necessarily to consume but to have something to do with her hands. This was an odd, uncertain situation she found herself in- one of many this evening- and it made her twitchy. If it hadn't been for the uncanny chill in the air and the transparency of her skin, Edelweiss could have sworn that her hostess was actually still among the living. She was so put together and in control, like she had never perished so many years ago._ And don't forget Dawn. That she-wolf was more cognizant that she should have been, too. Do they just build them differently in Italy? Is it all the wine? I bet it's the wine. _She shifted in her chair, uncrossing and recrossing her legs as she made tiny patterns in the condensation on her glass. One could almost see the wheels turning in her mind as she weighed the options and decided on her next move. 

*"The way this night has been going, Madam Volpe, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if you could."* she looked up at her host with warm smile that didn't quite reach her eyes, not challenging but clearly not completely sold. Without breaking eye contact she took a long sip of her tea, savoring the sour bitterness. If Volpe wanted to kill her, there were easier ways for a ghost to do it than poison. And besides, there was no reason to go into that long good night dehydrated. 

She clicked her tongue against her teeth as she swallowed, letting out a small refreshed sigh. Setting the class down on the table, she steepled her fingers in front of her.  *"Speaking of Malik, and the circumstances he finds himself in, I was hoping you might be able to point me in his general direction. He and I still need to have a chat, and after everything that has transpired tonight we have a lot more to talk about than just med school finances. Or do you happen to know anything about this Procione business and why your son opted to blow up an entire building to deal with it?"*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

Aaron and the hobo were exploring the manor while Aaron spots the necromancer he saw before.

He hides in a corner and pinned the hobo right next to him. Aaron then heard the sorceress speak to another woman.


Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"Speaking of Malik, and the circumstances he finds himself in, I was hoping you might be able to point me in his general direction. He and I still need to have a chat, and after everything that has transpired tonight we have a lot more to talk about than just med school finances. Or do you happen to know anything about this Procione business and why your son opted to blow up an entire building to deal with it?"*


This is exactly what he needs. The hobo is very confused but Aaron whispers to him to zip it.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 24, 2018)

*[Split up!]
*
Ribby held his tongue while they searched the room, partly because he didn't want to blurt out the stream of profanities that had come to mind when the smell hit him, and partly because he felt an overwhelming need to dry heave. He hesitated, standing at the door for a few moments before actually joining the search. Croaks fared only slightly better, and that was only because he'd had the presence of mind to cover his nose with the sleeve of his jacket at the moment the door had opened.. But he still kept a notable distance between himself and what he could only describe as the two zombies inhabiting the room.
He cut off that train of thought immediately because the more it sank in, the more lightheaded he felt.. Or maybe that was because of the restricted airflow through the fabric of his sleeve.

Regardless, they both heaved a subtle sigh of relief when they left the room. As Malik left, apparently completely unfazed by the legitimate freakshow going on in his house, Ribby couldn't help but think it almost made too much sense that the Don would choose someone who was just as scary in nature and debatably off-kilter as he was. But as he glanced at Croaks--who was rubbing his temples in an attempt to stave off a burgeoning tension headache--he decided that maybe the alike had a tendency to find eachother in that way.

"What sort of loopy land have we entered?" Croaks asked suddenly, his tone flat but a touch squeakier than normal. Ribby shook his head.

"Beats me- I got a feelin' this is gonna be a long night.. Kid sure knows how to pick 'em huh?"

"Mm." Croaks grunted, faintly registering a desire to chastise Ribby's comment but finding no motivation to do so. At length, he finally nodded toward the hallway. "Let's get a wiggle on and find this gal. I'll take the first floor, you take the second, and shoot me a holler by radio if you find her."

(Looks like everybody's headed in the same direction, lol. This has the potential to get interesting.
Also the thread couldn't be recovered, unfortunately, but I sorted it out and got a new one going regardless.. Still a colossal pain in the rear.)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((apparently Edelweiss thinks Madam Volpe is the witch from Hansel and Gretel. lol.))


((I ran out of ideas lol, the Edelweiss in my head is in a state of panic - joking to herself as an attempt to keep it together))


Illuminaughty said:


> (Looks like everybody's headed in the same direction, lol. This has the potential to get interesting.
> Also the thread couldn't be recovered, unfortunately, but I sorted it out and got a new one going regardless.. Still a colossal pain in the rear.)


((since I let a generations-old building blow up last season, there's no stopping me from putting you all in dangerous interesting situations again mhmhmh
Also~~~bummer! But at least you're back on your feet. May generous customers come your way, friend!))


Asassinator said:


> Aaron and the hobo were exploring the manor while Aaron spots the necromancer he saw before.


((yes good, explore~ what interesting things you may find next? ohohoh))

---
((working on the replies now))


----------



## Berk (Apr 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Claudia quickly killed the flame in her lamp and grabbed her rifle. Meanwhile Berkana put her keen sense of smell to good use and realized that they were being watched by
> *[Whoever/Whatever Berkana was running from] [A band of Raccoons, heavily armed] [Something otherworldly] *



*[Whoever/Whatever Berkana was running from] /[Something otherworldly]*

The fur rose almost immediately across the hyaena's spine, and following quickly, her lip, which drew up neatly over her large incisors. The display had been involuntary, like breathing, or the spasm of a muscle. Had it not been for the wideness of her eyes, which suggested terror, one might have thought her a formidable opponent.

"W-we should go inside, now.." While her nose had been assaulted by the foul sweetness of rot, it was the aura, the energy she felt in each hollow hair, that made her wish to turn tail and flee in the same fashion in which she had come. Again, she pressed her acquaintance, unable to help her nervous 'giggling' that occurred in the process. "_Please._ We need to go.." The protesting of her muscles seemed like nothing, now, even as she rose, slowly and rigidly onto her legs. Her words only gained traction with Claudia when the first appeared.

From the tall shadows that reached and twisted outside the guardhouse, it had crawled. Slowly and deliberately. At glance, the guard thought it another survivor, as its movement appropriately simulated what could have been a person dragging themselves across the ground to safety. However, with each blink, the movement wavered slightly, first a dragging, then an army crawling. This is when the second shape made its uncanny and macabre appearance. The first had in the meantime lead the way toward their location, and gained a quick and more unsettling gait, what could only be described as a crab crawl, or spidering. The sight was almost too interesting to look away from. Even as the shapes, darker than the shadows that surrounded them, seemed to swallow their viewer up into a void-like state, and brought upon a great uneasy feeling. It was like nausea, mingling with a sense of abandonment. Like every good and joyous thing had been sucked out, chewed up, and thoroughly digested, only to be discarded into nothing..
The ground crawlers could perhaps be the height of either one of them, standing stock straight. This of course followed as soon as the thought had been conceived, and alike their crawling brethren, the new shapes which appeared were tall, black, and thin as sticks, however they moved differently, their legs rising and falling slowly and deliberately, heavily, like a person who had been attempting to move about with two children latched to their feet.
How unusual! it seems that with each new thought that came by either of them, it likewise manifested itself in the form of an entity. Each was more terrifying and detailed than the last.

"Don't look. Or you won't be able to move..! "
Berkana's paw wrapped easily around the wolf-dog's arm, and she yanked gently, refocusing the attention elsewhere.


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “You know what,” Aaron said to the confused hobo, “Since he wants me to take you, I don’t see why not. My name’s Aaron, and yours is?”


"M'name's Andy. Pleased to meet you, Aaron."

Just for future reference, I cannot use my


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> _Do they just build them differently in Italy? Is it all the wine? I bet it's the wine._


((You caught us! It's definitely the wine. Thing got medicinal properties *sips --chokes--coughs* a true--kak--nature's gift _I'm not at all a drinker but I appreciate the flavor_))


Le Chat Nécro said:


> "Speaking of Malik, and the circumstances he finds himself in, I was hoping you might be able to point me in his general direction. He and I still need to have a chat, and after everything that has transpired tonight we have a lot more to talk about than just med school finances. Or do you happen to know anything about this Procione business and why your son opted to blow up an entire building to deal with it?"


Madam Volpe puffed her cheeks and slowly let the air out as a high pitched sound reminiscing a troubled fart. She glanced nervously to the side. "Oh...he always hated that old building! It smelled just like his grandpa!" _I knew there was an old man smell. 
_
Then, with shaking hands the lady attempted to move the cake slice towards Edelweiss but only managed a few inches. "Cake?" She squeaked.

With a sigh, Edelweiss pulled the cake towards her but didn't touch it. Madam Volpe's change in demeanor was too abrupt. It was either of the two: the fox was hiding something from her with her terrible acting or the question genuinely spooked her. Seeing as there's no other way to go about it, Edelweiss pushed a little further.

"Madam, you're luring me out of the subject."

The white fox intertwined her fingers and placed her hands neatly in front of her guest. The gesture was reminiscent of a professor revealing her final grade or when her mother had something she _wanted to talk about. _Whichever it was, she's bound to get information now. "I'm not sure if I should say this to..."

"...an outsider?"

"Not quite." Madam Volpe paused for what felt like ages. She looked up the glass ceiling thoughtfully - looking for the best way to put her words together. Edelweiss found herself following her gaze and found herself an audience of the stars. Unlike the city with it's smoke and lights, the remote location of the manor had made it possible for her to see such a sight. Any normal girl would want to share this moment with their beau but for Edelweiss, she had to settle for the ghost a mob boss' mother. _Not that I want to watch the stars with him in the first place...
_
Their peaceful stargazing however was cut short by the madam's soft voice. "Do you know St. Claire Chocolatier?" Edelweiss nodded - _the biggest chocolate company in the world as far as I know_ - eyes still on the stars. She didn't check if the Madam saw her answer, Edelweiss had a feeling she'd continue anyways. "Malik was supposed to marry their heiress Louisa St. Claire as a business deal. However due to _circumstances_, the engagement was called off." Edelweiss suddenly found her head leveled back to earth but didn't interrupt. "Rafael Procione had his eye on Louisa from the beginning, not because he had any affections for her..."

"Money, I presume?"

A small gentle smile appeared on the lady's face as she gazed at Edelweiss straight into the eyes. The gesture was a sign that Edelweiss quickly learned to read - "_you're not wrong but you're still missing something."_

"Louisa is a raccoon - Rafael is a raccoon. _It was only natural_. That was his reasoning. Of course the Prociones didn't find favor with the St. Claire's. Our family's increasing wealth due to Malik's wine was also a factor. In the end, one would presume it was because of money all along."

Edelweiss cleared her throat, unsure of what she should feel - or if she should feel anything of _that kind_ at all. When all things are said and done, none of their exchanges were real as they were only pretending. Why was there even a need to pretend in the first place? Why was there a need to spread rumors about his false promiscuity? The questions that riddled her mind made Edelweiss forget that she had an audience.

"You seem bothered, child..."

"Ah--yes, well. Your son has been...how should I say it? He's been spreading rumors about himself - that he's seeing several other women." Edelweiss glanced at her host, the latter only nodding for her to continue. "He said it was merely to camouflage himself but from what I understand _now_, it's as if he's doing his best to look bad to get out of the arrangement. At least, that's what I got when I put two and two together..." The lady remained silent - thoughtfully observing her guest's facial expressions as Edelweiss tried to find another piece of the puzzle - still incomplete.

"Madam, you said _circumstances_, didn't you? Rafael's case was just one. What were the others?"

"You're sharp." Madam Volpe sighed with the teacup tucked in between her translucent hands. "You see, my baby had his eye on someone else too - a pretty white kitten he saw only once when his father paid a visit to the coroner. However due to the changing times the Schwarz family pawned their deed, titles, lands and fortune to us - thus making the girl an unsuitable match. Malik never told anyone but me."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron and the hobo were exploring the manor while Aaron spots the necromancer he saw before.
> He hides in a corner and pinned the hobo right next to him. Aaron then heard the sorceress speak to another woman.
> This is exactly what he needs. The hobo is very confused but Aaron whispers to him to zip it.


Aaron hid himself behind a colossal clay pot that housed a strange looking plant. It's scent was floral but the appearance was, to put it politely, quite _strange_. Now that he's closer to the chatting women, he realized that the white cat sorceress was alone. However the way she acted and spoke was as if she was in an important conversation with someone that Aaron couldn't see. The presence is there - no doubt, but his eyes seemed to be playing tricks!

Meanwhile his companion had introduced himself in a hushed tone - sensing that they were hiding.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> "Let's get a wiggle on and find this gal. I'll take the first floor, you take the second, and shoot me a holler by radio if you find her."





Berk said:


> From the tall shadows that reached and twisted outside the guardhouse, it had crawled. Slowly and deliberately. At glance, the guard thought it another survivor, as its movement appropriately simulated what could have been a person dragging themselves across the ground to safety. However, with each blink, the movement wavered slightly, first a dragging, then an army crawling. This is when the second shape made its uncanny and macabre appearance.



Without a moment to loose Ribby and Croaks hopped to work - both running past their employer at the other end of this labyrinthian hall and made their way towards the staircase. Ignoring the third floor, the duo descended the steps where Ribby left for the 2nd and Croaks continued to the first. _If I recall correctly, the outdoor garden is also on the first floor - as well as a conservatory. I'll sweep both locations in one fell swoop!_

Meanwhile on the 2nd floor, Ribby decided it was wise to check all rooms while he was there. Since the girl's _minions_ were left in her room, he was at least sure that none of the other rooms had questionable inhabitants. In rapid succession he found a billiard room that choked his lungs with smoke, a library, a bar with one old dog drowning himself in whiskey, and the female servants quarters - one where he got thoroughly kicked out from, with flying objects flung to him on his trail.

Ribby continued his search, his legs slightly twitching from hours of patrolling the halls and the current frantic search for an uncommon kind of gal. _What a night! I know I'm being paid an insane amount but this is too much, I gotta catch my bre---_

With his webbed hands propping himself against the many tall windows that looked out to the lake, Ribby saw - what he thought - were giant spiders crawling along the shoreline. He rubbed his eyes and then focused his sight on the creatures outside. Fortunately the clouds have cleared, bathing the creatures with moonlight. Yet despite the light, Ribby could only roughly make out the shapes. They crawled against the earth in a menacing manner - spider-like _but not quite so_. The duo have seen grotesque things in the span of their long careers but with tonight's zombies, necromancers, and now..._otherworldly_ creatures, Ribby wondered if the million dollar pay and a shiny new Harley was worth it.

"I gotta tell--" Ribby reached for his radio - or at least attempted to do so. His limbs ceased to cooperate, making each movement more troublesome than a chore. His eyes remained on the trouble stirring outside. _This is trouble, they're heading for the bridge!
_
*[Keep trying to move your arm] [Look away] [Shout for help instead] [Improvise]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

@Berk
Shit bro that's scary. Consider my plans derailed.
also me:








Berk said:


> "Don't look. Or you won't be able to move..! "
> Berkana's paw wrapped easily around the wolf-dog's arm, and she yanked gently, refocusing the attention elsewhere.



Berk yanked Claudia down with a thud against the wooden floorboards. The former almost hissed as if to chastise the sound that could give their position away. Meanwhile, Claudia's hands were glued to her firearm, her knuckles stretching out from gripping too tightly. The wolfdog's eyes were wide and have slightly caved in due from the horror she possibly saw through her scope.

"What were thos--"

"Shh!" Berkana quickly covered Claudia's mouth with her right paw as she used the other to gesture a finger to her lips, signaling Claudia to keep quiet. The latter shook her head gently and removed the obstructing paw so she could mouth the words.

I need to alert the people inside.

Berkana shook her head, and risked another glance outside. There was already water on the bridge but not much - perhaps only a few inches deep. The grotesque beings crawling along the shoreline were deceitfully slow, and are still from a fair distance. However Berkana knew better. If they have to act, they have to act now and quick.

*[Sneak out and wade through the water towards the building - the creatures can't swim!]
[Let Claudia alert the people inside and both of you run towards the forest]
[Improvise]*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Aaron hid himself behind a colossal clay pot that housed a strange looking plant. It's scent was floral but the appearance was, to put it politely, quite _strange_. Now that he's closer to the chatting women, he realized that the white cat sorceress was alone. However the way she acted and spoke was as if she was in an important conversation with someone that Aaron couldn't see. The presence is there - no doubt, but his eyes seemed to be playing tricks!
> 
> Meanwhile his companion had introduced himself in a hushed tone - sensing that they were hiding.


While waiting, Aaron investigated the exotic plant. Something about it seemed familiar, but it’s the scent that interested him the most. 

But the scent will also be his downfall.


“ACHOOO!” could be heard for miles. _Oh no_


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 
Aaron brushed Zyther off, not at all convinced that the mark on the hobo's arm was similar to their proud insignia. However he still took him in and went exploring with his new friend - soemthing you found reckless at the wake of things. Zyther would follow them but first he has to eat.



Asassinator said:


> While waiting, Aaron investigated the exotic plant. Something about it seemed familiar, but it’s the scent that interested him the most.
> But the scent will also be his downfall.
> *“ACHOOO!” could be heard for miles. Oh no*


@Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @Berk


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @zyther kaldrok
> Aaron brushed Zyther off, not at all convinced that the mark on the hobo's arm was similar to their proud insignia. However he still took him in and went exploring with his new friend - soemthing you found reckless at the wake of things. Zyther would follow them but first he has to eat.
> 
> 
> @Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @Berk


"i swear thats an assassin symbol" he walked confused and perturbed to the kitchen "hey zyther" a whisper hit his ear like a nail in the foot he spun around to see pvt torrence his face burnt and scarred "how ya doing buddy" the ghost said with soft tone


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

(So this manor has ghosts of people’s past, huh?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 24, 2018)

(i think its just a beacon to spirits i guess torrence just heard its call)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 24, 2018)

((Ahhhhhh. Shits getting good. Will respond tomorrow morning))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

(Ok, our fursonas will probably formally meet by then ;3)


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 25, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "i swear thats an assassin symbol" he walked confused and perturbed to the kitchen "hey zyther" a whisper hit his ear like a nail in the foot he spun around to see pvt torrence his face burnt and scarred "how ya doing buddy" the ghost said with soft tone


"I got that tattooed on me with my buddy. It's been a while since I've seen him. It was actually just him who wanted to get it, but I thought it was cool so I got it with him. He seemed bothered by that, but I didn't see why and he gave in to me."


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 25, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “ACHOOO!” could be heard for miles. _Oh no._



By this hour, the Manor was pretty well quiet and the few still up and about weren't much help, but after enlisting the assistance of a bedraggled maid making her way down the hall with an empty cart, Croaks managed to discover that the girl he was looking for was probably still in the conservatory. Perfect- he pulled out his radio with the intent to flag down his partner, but a loud sneeze from somewhere in the relative distance nearly made him drop it. He recovered quickly and narrowed his eyes, picking up the pace a little bit. The sound came from the direction he was headed.. But it definitely didn't sound like a girl. Was someone with her? Maybe that maid just wanted him out of her hair as quickly as possible.

Regardless, Croaks brought up his radio again, figuring it was time to regroup- quickly.



zenmaldita said:


> "I gotta tell--" Ribby reached for his radio - or at least attempted to do so. His limbs ceased to cooperate, making each movement more troublesome than a chore. His eyes remained on the trouble stirring outside. _This is trouble, they're heading for the bridge!_



*[Look away]*

The moment he caught sight of them, the grotesque creatures making their way across the moonlit landscape instilled within him a deep, creeping sense of dread that seemed to turn his body to ice. An analogy that proved even more apt when he realized with sudden alarm that he _couldn't move_. He was rooted to the spot, and his arms simply wouldn't cooperate. He was on the verge of panicking when the crackly sound of Croaks' voice coming in through his radio snapped him out of it.

"_Hey, I think I've found the girl, where'd you hop off to?_"

Ribby's breath caught in his throat and he willed himself to look down at his pocket where his radio was- then the spell was broken. His knees went weak and he stumbled away from the window, bracing his back against the opposite wall with a thud. He stayed there for a moment, staring pointedly at the floor and clutching his chest- whatever was out there, it had a powerful influence and it felt absolutely _wrong.._ Which was really saying something, given he'd been working for a shady mob boss, and more recently seeking out a genuine necromancer for the better part of his evening. When he felt like he could walk without falling on his face, he fished in his pocket for his radio, pulling it out to make a response as he quickly vacated the area- he didn't _dare_ lollygag any longer.

"We have bigger problems, I am about to _flip my wig_ right now!" Ribby replied loudly, his voice decidedly more shrill than Croaks had ever heard it.

"Whoa, wait, slow down-- what the hell is going on?"

"I-.." Ribby started off with great energy but it quickly fizzled out as he paused. How was he supposed to answer that without sounding like a complete lunatic? "I don't know." Well, if nothing else at least that was honest. He really didn't.

"What do you mean you don't know?"

"I mean I have never seen anythin' like what I just saw, that's what I mean!" Ribby retorted, huffing loudly and rubbing his forehead before lifting the radio again. "Look, all I know is we've got _company_ outside and it ain't look like a friendly house call."

"That's.. Not good." Croaks replied lowly. "Look, I'm headed to the conservatory, meet me there and we'll figure somethin' out."

(Whew, run boy, run. Also Zen, you're a machine- I don't know how you do it. I write maybe two paragraphs and feel exhausted of writing x'D)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 25, 2018)

The pain was now at least mostly bearable. My limbs along with my injuries were tingling and throbbing as i made my way into the hallway and then realized.....SHIT! its chilly out here! Creepy old place. Maybe i should have stayed wrapped in her arms instead....NO!! Its a nice fantasy, but that will have to wait. I have some....business of my own to attend to. That fox. I should find him and have a chat with him, but first....A blankie!!! 
I quickly walk back into the room i had just exited to find something to warm my self with to find....-sighs- a white sheet...oh great....just what this place needs...another "spook" looming around aimlessly...whatever. This night just keeps getting better and better, now doesn't it? 
I find myself out to the hallway again, wrapped in my "spooky" get up, and look for a poop can to...relieve myself...but mostly to find a place for food and drink. Most of the doors around here seem identical and uninviting, but i tried opening them anyways....to no avail. Some of the doors seemed to have...unusual feelings behind them, or just a cold breeze. Maybe an odd smell here and there, but nothing really definitive of a.....
A voice. A familiar voice. Someone ive heard recently. Recently enough to stand out in my mind, like i wanted to say something important to....FOX! It struck me like the pain of when i stood on my own earlier. That damn fox. who was he again? meh, never mind that, ill catch him as we meet around the corner. 
Now, it dawned on me. i pause for a moment and look down at myself. Wrapped in a white cloth? The cloth flowing freely in the slight breezes up and down the hallway. great....ill look fucking peachy like this....or spook him...and not in a good way either....
I loosen my grip around the sheet and let it drape a bit. If nothing else, it could make a decent distraction if he decides to get....frisky from the encounter. So....i turn the corner and see him....the fox again. 
He was glancing down at the second i rounded the corner, but his attention was refocused as one of his ears twitched and his attention snapped forward. 
It was a bit mind boggling at how fast his reaction and movement was. I didnt realize a fox could move that.....wait a minute...IM A FOX!! And in that fraction of a split second, despite my injuries and pain, my mind shut off again and we both made our moves...
He made his first, a swift movement indeed, one that if i hadn't shut off my cognitive emotions and refocused my instincts to fight,it would have been fatally missed. In the quarter blink of an eye, he had re-positioned himself to a fighting stance and bolted forward off one foot. From...somewhere...i had caught a glimpse of a sheen of reflected light. A hidden blade...always armed....someone cunning, swift, and most likely, deadly. His knife and the paw that held it moved in such a fluid and effortless motion, i could only describe it as a viper making his strike to kill its prey. Unfortunately, i was standing upright and unguarded, with no real tact to start the skirmish. But, i had the sheet, and luckily for me, i had loosened it beforehand. Id had an idea that he planned for me to move one way of the other, so the biggest risk i could take...and damn it was one hell of a gamble...was to stand my ground and unwrap myself. 
He was about an arms length away, the blade close to his body and not extended. Keeping himself guarded AND outwardly attacking...nice. In one instantaneous motion myself, the sheet was unwrapped and in mid air, cutting off line of sight for, if nothing else, long enough to ATTEMPT to dodge his blade, or even as a secondary offense, his fist. 
He was on top of me before i knew it, and i was slowed from being off balance. the sheet served it purpose though: As i did an....unorthodox move...i simply dropped down on my back to the floor, lying flat for a split second while his free paw swiped the sheet away and the blade was thrust forward. Again, i was too slow for comfort, and the blade grazed and gashed my face a bit, opening a fresh wound and allowing blood to pour from it. But....i now had the advantage...i thought. He was off balance himself over me and i went for the opening. I shoved off the ground with my body and caught him, in the closest place i could reach...his gut. A nice solid THUD landed, but at a price. He recoiled with a backlash of the blade and caught the other side of my face, another new slice to add to the totem pole. Now, im not invincible, nor do i have an unlimited amount of energy...and that surfaced quite quickly in my mind. Ive got one more chance to give him a good shot, after that, im at his mercy. I at least want to knock his ass out...if i can. But DAMN, he's tough! My last action that i can recall was this:  
Once again, i was fading. Great...im still hungry, i need to relieve myself, AND im getting my ass handed to me...in this condition. As he gripped his stomach from the shot i just gave him with one paw and holding the blade in the other, my last shot....a kick. From the kneeling position i was left in, i used my last bit of energy to shoot myself forward and and launch off one foot and start the offense. But...it was a tic for tac. as i swung around and made contact with his neck, i felt it....the blade. It was unmistakable. i had caught his neck with my powerful kick, but that blade went right into the bandages i had around my torso...god i hope that wasnt fatal...
I was losing consciousness again....but i saw him against, or rather in a hole made in the wall from his upper body, and laying there, breathing. was he conscious still? was this truly my end this time? 
As the blackness engulfed me again, i saw him get up and look at me...shit...what now?.....
Then black...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> (Whew, run boy, run. Also Zen, you're a machine- I don't know how you do it. I write maybe two paragraphs and feel exhausted of writing x'D)


(Thank you (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ✧ﾟ･: *  I thank my home based artist status for the time I can give to this RP hahaha I do it for our enjoyment, pls enjoy)



wildcard8779 said:


> As the blackness engulfed me again, i saw him get up and look at me...shit...what now?.....


(DEMOS Y U PICK FIGHT WITH MY STRONKEST CHARACTER ლ(ಠ益ಠლ) HE DRAGGED UR ASS BACK TO LIFE AND THIS IS WHAT U DO?!)

(I'll reply a bit later. Gotta finish some things first but well done you two!)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 25, 2018)

(Ummmmmmmmmmmm.....he started it? And no....i was just.....showing my....fighting...capabilities....and stuff...to him....yea...thats it! Just a friendly scuffle...ha ha...damn)


----------



## Berk (Apr 25, 2018)

(this is all tied together quite nicely with all y'all. its kinda wonderfully uncanny. @zenmaldita when the plot is just right)


zenmaldita said:


> @Berk
> If they have to act, they have to act now and quick.



*[Let Claudia alert the people inside and both of you run towards the forest]*


For awhile, Berkana was left conflicted. Every option she had thought up came with its own pitfall. She knew not whether these entities could swim, only thus far what they had been capable of..

'I'm not leaving you'_, _she retorted silently.

Her brow was lowered dutifully, and her brown eyes were pained with humble apology.  She had fled from this mass, and brought it here, foolishly. How could she have conceited herself into thinking that escaping and starting anew would be so frivolous, and easy? Shame and guilt pummeled her gut, at knowing now, she had exposed another to this. One who had done her a kindness. _It's only one person. I'll make it up to her._ 
 If _only_ she knew...


Shaking the thought from her muddled head, she gestured, indicating that Claudia was free to fill the task...
'Tell them. Be brief. Quickly..'

As this was taking place, the hyaena's eyes would take short, conservative glances shoreward, ensuring the distance still remained. Yet all the while, she noted with horror, that the beings were taking shapes no longer relatively human. Sometimes, it would appear as one large mass, like a school of fish that could take fearsome shapes to frighten larger predators. It looked like a wyrm some times, and other times  it appeared as an enormous corpse, limbs bent incorrectly, with a neck that stretched terrifyingly even above the tops of some trees. Other times, it was an incoherent mass of writhing and swirling 'limbs', beautiful and yet horrible, which stretched forward and nowhere at once, as though trying to expand, and swallow all that it could. It was being _fed_ by something.. Something had happened here, quite recently..But what? The party. Of course. Why else had the guard been so ill dressed for the occasion. She had unknowingly lead a tiny inkling of it here, and once it had found a larger negative power to feed off of, it grew. Her heart began to pound like a drum, and as her eyes returned to her acquaintance, she clasped at her chest in an attempt to steady it.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ✧ﾟ･: *


Then...


zenmaldita said:


> ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 25, 2018)

"Hey, uhh, Aaron..? Where are you takin' me?"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

BobtheCob said:


> "Hey, uhh, Aaron..? Where are you takin' me?"


“So... Andy,” Aaron whispered quietly, “I’m going to find out what’s happening right now. You were dragged into this by accident, but I went for a party and ended up in whatever’s happening right now. And I want answers. You’re either coming with me or think of something else to do here.”


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

Berk said:


> (this is all tied together quite nicely with all y'all. its kinda wonderfully uncanny. @zenmaldita *when the plot is just right*)


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 25, 2018)

( ^ Got a legit snort out of me x'D )


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

(Oh god I can’t imagine that)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

*!!EVENT!!
The following scenarios will be posted in chronological order.*​


Berk said:


> [Let Claudia alert the people inside and both of you run towards the forest]
> 'Tell them. Be brief. Quickly..'


Both Claudia and Berkana kept to the floor, avoiding revealing any part of themselves through the windows. While Berkana kept a cautious eye on the problem outside, Claudia tugged on the telephone wire and caught the device quietly - much to their relief. Claudia then quickly dialed 3 digits and kept the 4th button under her thumb. "_Preparare la_ _salsa rossa per una festa_." The wolfdog repeated the phrase three times as she loaded bullets to at least three guns in rapid succession. Berkana was amazed at the speed and accuracy happening in almost complete darkness.

"This is Big Mama" the receiver croaked, the sound loud enough to escape their tiny shelter. Berkana's fur stood up on her back, knowing - just knowing, that they were spotted. Gritting her teeth, Berkana grabbed Claudia by the forearm. "We need to go, _now_." She whispered in frantic urgency. Claudia shot a look at Berkana silently - as if pleading for another moment. Upon closer inspection, Berkana realized that Claudia was changing her shoes - wise, well, wiser than running in the forest in flimsy heels. With a nod, Claudia finished arming herself and repeated the phrase on the device one last time. "La Salsa Rossa."

The duo slowly crept out of the guardhouse and managed to run for the thick greenery. _Everyone_ was safe for now until---

_ACHOOOOO!!!_

An obnoxiously loud sneeze echoed across the lake, startling the creatures - making their inky heads turning to the lone manor. Despite having limbs, one quickly _slithered_ towards the water before retreating quickly with a high pitched growl - their bodies emitting smoke like steam. _Was the water boiling hot? No that can't be. There's no steam rising_. Berkana was sure she had encountered them beside bodies of water but never saw such reaction. Berkana can only guess that the manor was fortified in many ways - all things considered. One thing's for sure, there was enough negative energy in the manor to attract them - probably outweighing the lingering negative energy on Claudia.

*[Continue running into the woods] [Go back and attempt to cross the bridge] [Improvise]*


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Tell them to come in]


no way in hell was I going to risk it.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 25, 2018)

@zenmaldita @Asassinator @BobtheCob 
Edelweiss was enjoying being on top in this conversation again, even if the subject left her feeling uneasy and created more questions than it answered. Finally Madam Volpe was the one answering questions, and her demeanor no longer made Edelweiss feel like a lonely child in front of her. No, now things were back the way they should be. Necromancer and ghost. Getting to the bottom of this weird and wild night. Learning that Malik loved her for a long time and was sabotaging his engagement for her. _Wait-Malik did what now?_

If you are old enough, you likely remember using old computers. Windows 98, dial-up, that whole lot. And you likely remember how when things went wrong with that computer, they _really_ went wrong. The whole thing would crash as millions of new windows opened and cascaded down the screen like an avalanche of errors. This was the scene in Edelweiss's brain at that moment. As soon as the fox's words hit, it started an ever expanding flow chart of thoughts that overwhelmed her mind and shut down all functioning. She sat there with a blank stare, saying nothing as she tried and failed to compile it all. 

_He likes me? He's *liked* me? No. What? No. I mean, I'm sure we've met before. That makes sense. I was always with my dad in the lab. But I don't remember him. Do I remember him? Maybe? I don't know? But why would he like me? Why would he throw off his engagement for me when he doesn't even know me? Superficial much? Not to mention it's still a dumb ass plan. Why is he so cute and dumb? Like there are easier ways to get out of marriage than dressing up as your own girlfriend, even if he does look nice in a dress. No. She must be lying. Surely she's lying. Wants to catch me off guard and get my hopes up so she can bring me down all the easier. She knows I like him cause I was dumb and told her that. So she's just using me. I knew this was a trap. But why? What purpose would that serve? If she kills me what does she gain? What does anyone gain except a very small zombie? This doesn't make any sense. Nothing makes sense. Why did I have to make literally every decision I have made up to this point? I'm so screwed. And only maybe in the fun way. Oh god, don't think about the fun way. She was lying. Lying. But if she wasn't- If she wasn't then what do I do? Do I tell him? Do I play along? Do I use it as blackmail? Would surely get me my tuition. But-But *love*. Ew. No. This is not love you have known each other for 3 goddamn hours you are not a Disney princess and your zombies are not your singing animal companions you need to stop this right now even if he is super handsome and has been really sweet and his mom actually seems kind of amazing for a ghost and wouldn't be the worst in law to have oh my god you're doing it again just stop it with the marriage thoughts we've been through this my god woman get your shit together i swear to god..._

*Achooo!*

Before Edelweiss could fall deeper into the rabbit hole of her thoughts, a loud sneeze snapped her attention back to reality. The transition was startling and she let out a hiss, all of her fur bristling. Without thinking she quickly brought her legs up to crouch on her chair while grabbing her tea glass and chucking it in the direction of the sound. She remained perched on her seat, muscles tense, ready to bolt. Shakily she called out.

*"W-Who's there?! Show yourself. Now!"*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 25, 2018)

((that giant thought paragraph is best read in the most frantic tone possible. haha))


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 25, 2018)

(@Le Chat Nécro The blue screen of death??? NOOOOOO!!!!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((that giant thought paragraph is best read in the most frantic tone possible. haha))


((I heard it in her voice---is that possible? A really frantic yet cynical yet dreamy. wow. What a mix. Singing Zombies. wooo what a ride.))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 25, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> (@Le Chat Nécro The blue screen of death??? NOOOOOO!!!!)


((this has actually happened to me irl. just.. could not compute. the program ophelia.exe has performed an illegal operation and must shut down. lol))



zenmaldita said:


> ((I heard it in her voice---is that possible? A really frantic yet cynical yet dreamy. wow. What a mix. Singing Zombies. wooo what a ride.))


((I literally read it aloud starting out kind of nonchalant, like "What? Nooo.. Surely not. Haha. What?" then getting more and more frantic as she delves deeper into the program failure))


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 25, 2018)

(oh i can definitely picture and hear it. That screen was NO JOKE! and just comparing it to thoughts and brain function? OH SNAP!! Things just went to DEFCON ONE!!!)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 25, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> (oh i can definitely picture and hear it. That screen was NO JOKE! and just comparing it to thoughts and brain function? OH SNAP!! Things just went to DEFCON ONE!!!)



((I'm waiting for the youngin's to come in and have no idea what I'm talking about. haha.))


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 25, 2018)

(lmao nice  )


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 25, 2018)

((also, small aside, congrats to us for making it to pg 30 ^.^ ))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

*!!EVENT!!
The following scenarios will be posted in chronological order.*​


Illuminaughty said:


> "That's.. Not good." Croaks replied lowly. "Look, I'm headed to the conservatory, meet me there and we'll figure somethin' out."


When Croaks put his radio back into it's designated pocket, he saw the formerly empty and quiet grand reception room teeming with staff like vermin on a sinking ship. A good number of them were spilling from the upper floors via the grand stair case, while the others emerged from the side halls. Each one mobilized like thoroughly trained soldiers in frilly aprons and maid bonnets - the sound of their heeled shoes echoing through the grand room. Those unable to keep up, ran with their skirts hoisted up to their knees, giving Croaks a good peek at their legs----strapped with knives and _other sorts _of artillery.

_Good god. What were we hired for in the first place?_

"Looks like we have some guests coming over!" A voice from atop the stairs boomed. "Yall heard what Claudia said - _La Salsa Rossa_! I want this _hiho de puta_ burned to a crisp."

Croaks glanced up and saw the most bodacious hippopotamus he has ever seen. It wasn't just her size - no - her stance ontop of the staircase commanded respect and emitted years of experience. Big Mama they called her. Looks like Big Mama was more than a mere housekeeper. Then from the corner of his eye, Croaks saw Ribby frantically descending the steps towards him - bumping into the hippo in the process.

"Pardon me actions, ma'am!" Ribby almost shouted, not waiting for a reply as he continued south. Not being one to be brushed off, Big Mama grabbed Ribby the arm and pulled him back, making him stumble and finding support on a wall behind him. "Hold it, hopper! You look shaken..." Ribby let himself collapse to his knees. He debated if he would risk sounding a lunatic or risk letting people go out to face the creatures uninformed. With a sigh he chose the former. "Don't look at---them! D-Don't look at them o--o-or you won't b-bbe able to move!"

Big  Mama grabbed Ribby by the shoulders and stared into his eyes. "_I see._" Ribby would've laughed if he wasn't so shaken. "And how'd ya know this? Hmmmm?"


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 25, 2018)

(woot woot!!!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

*!!EVENT!!
The following scenarios will be posted in chronological order.*​

JackJackal said:


> no way in hell was I going to risk it.


A maid let herself in, "Pardon my tardiness sir, but we have an emergency."

"An emergency?" What could be a bigger emergency than a ghost knocking me down flat on the floor?

The maid nodded and moved swifly towards the windows and closed the curtains shot. "You are, under no circumstance, allowed to look outside your window." She said as she tied the curtains to a center hook. Jack cocked an inquisitive eyebrow, demanding answers. The maid understood the signal and proceeded to inform her master's guests. "We are under attack at the moment, it would be wise to be armed. What do you have with you?"

What? Not again! No rest for the wicked, I suppose.
*["I have a knife."] [Lie. Tell her you're unarmed] [Improvise]*​


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

*!!EVENT!!
The following scenarios will be posted in chronological order.*​


wildcard8779 said:


> As the blackness engulfed me again, i saw him get up and look at me...shit...what now?.....


Unknown to Demos, his _switch_ didn't quite work and the memories of his hallway scuffle weren't exactly what he remembered them to be. With a start the fox gasped for breath and shot up to a sit, hitting a worried Mercedes on the forehead with his.

"_Merda_!" He heard her shout. "Would it hurt you to stay put?! Owwch..._hijo de puta_...that hurt!"

The bunny had retreated to the floor, clasping her forehead with her paws in a feeble attempt to soothe it. "If this bumps, I swear to _your_ mama I will destroy _your_ bump!"

"S-sorry Mercedes...I had this really weird dream..."

"It was no dream, amico."

There it was again, the voice. Demos shot a glance to it's direction and saw the red fox sitting on a chair only a meter from the foot of his bed. The curtains were closed and it was almost pitch black. Thanks to his slumber, Demos eyes was quick to adjust and he was able to distinguish the other fox's face. "You took a nasty knee to the gut and yet you're still springy as ever. _Impressive_."

Demos suddenly felt his body push forward only to find himself pulled back onto the mattress. He tugged at his hands and feet and found his answer - he was tied up."What happened? What's going on and who are you exactly? Why am I tied up like this?!"

"Oh that?" the fox jabbed a finger to one of the ropes. "Mercedes did that. As for what happened...well...you attacked your host, Don Malik Volpe - nice to meet you."

"D-don?! Wh--no way! There is nooooo way I could've attacked you, your ..._eminence_. I would never! Honest!"

"But you did." Malik tossed a devise that landed on Demos' lap. On it played a CCTV footage of Demos standing still in the hallway for a solid minute before Malik appeared on the other side of the screen - exiting a room and talking with two other people before leaving them. Demos on the other hand started to move his head abruptly from side to side, his limbs moving in _disturbing_ ways. The white sheet he covered himself with wasn't at all helping deflect the eerie vibe. The video continued, with Malik now about to turn the corner and Demos staring at the security camera with a big grin on his face. It sent chills down Demos' spine. _Was that even me?!_

Then the Demons on the screen mouthed the words "the line ends here" stretching his already wide grin so painfully wide you could see inside his own cheeks. After the disturbing display, he ran towards the Don only to have the startled Malik knee him into his stomach - making Demos collapsed on the floor.

"One hit - that was all it took! Yes, I would never have been sane enough to attempt that. That's not me! I swear, that's not me, you gotta believe me!"

"It didn't end there, amico. Keep watching."

Demos did what he was told and saw that Malik inspected who he was before going into Demos' room to fetch Mercedes. The bunny in question was frantic and did a number of slaps on his face but he did not wake - _oh the things I put this girl through_.

"After that we carried you back here and tied you up - in case you get freaky again."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> * [Improvise]*​


I may have weapons but I can't always rely on brute strength. "I'll manage. who exactly is attacking us?" I asked cracking my knuckles


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

*!!EVENT!!
The following scenarios will be posted in chronological order.*​


zyther kaldrok said:


> "i swear thats an assassin symbol" he walked confused and perturbed to the kitchen "hey zyther" a whisper hit his ear like a nail in the foot he spun around to see pvt torrence his face burnt and scarred "how ya doing buddy" the ghost said with soft tone



It was just Zyther and Angelo in the kitchen, stuffing their faces when a specter pf Zyther's past came to visit. Angelo, not one to have_ the sense_, wasn't disturbed and continued about his business - that is until one of the staff peered through the door. "Angelo, _la salsa rossa_. NOW."

_Salsa Rossa? Was that a dinner request?_ Zyther wondered, but paid it no mind - after all it sounded like food. Focusing on his translucent visitor, Zyther continued talking with Pvt Torrence - not noticing how Angelo was closing all the window shutters and bringing out a huge piece from under the counter.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I may have weapons but I can't always rely on brute strength. "I'll manage. who exactly is attacking us?" I asked cracking my knuckles


"Truth be told, signore._ We are not sure_.  They are not..._like us_. That's what we were told. We were also advised not to look at them or else they will immobilize us."

"What kind of fucker can do that?"

The maid gazed down to her shoes, "As I've said, signore, we don't know."

"Then how do you plan to fight it?"

"We make it rain bullets."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

*!!EVENT!!
The following scenarios will be posted in chronological order.*​


Le Chat Nécro said:


> She sat there with a blank stare, saying nothing as she tried and failed to compile it all.


"Oh my...are you alright dear?" Edelweiss statuesque state had caused the spectral lady alarm. She stood up and tried to pat the smaller girl's face but it was no use. Edelweiss was wide eyed, red to the ears and staring into the void. "Oh goodness, I should've kept my mouth shut! Aurora you big blabbermouth! Water...how about some water?"

With her poltergeist abilities, lady Volpe was able to pour Edelweiss a glass of water but the latter didn't move an inch until a loud sneeze echoed throughout the glass dome - waking Edelweiss into a poofy state.

"W-Who's there?! Show yourself. Now!" The girl's voice was shaken.

There was some rustling among the greenery.



Spoiler: bro im pretty sure she was telling the truth


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

((It's all coming together yall. I'd like to award and thank @Asassinator 's plot sneeze and @Berk 's creepy crawlies for putting us all in danger once more. Also, thank you @wildcard8779 for allowing me to have your body possessed by a vengeful spirit. Looks like @Le Chat Nécro summoned more than just her future inlaw lady Volpe.
ah...don't you just love it when chaos aligned juuuust right?



haha I have no idea how we're gonna fight back to be honest. We all gonnn die.))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

If it helps, I based the Volpe Manor on Miramare Castle. It's not an exact replica but at least you all have an idea about it's size, and possible other places to go to


Spoiler


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 25, 2018)

((i need a reaction image of edelweiss with $$ in her eyes. that's quite the estate.))


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Truth be told, signore._ We are not sure_.  They are not..._like us_. That's what we were told. We were also advised not to look at them or else they will immobilize us."
> 
> "What kind of fucker can do that?"
> 
> ...


I scoffed and looked at louisa _'whatever it is I need to make sure she stays safe. I need to find out what I'm up against before I get myself into anything.' _I thought and looked back to the maid. "got a camera or something?"


----------



## Berk (Apr 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31103


Is sitting here wondering whether you had it saved and were camping out for the perfect moment, or whether you whipped it up on the spot... ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ )' 




zenmaldita said:


> _ACHOOOOO!!!_



*[Improvise]*

The brute paused, her ears perking up and aligning smoothly with the top of her head. She listened intently a moment, her brain partially distracted however by what she had seen. 
And, what had that sound been? 

There seemed nothing particularly special about the body of water. A substance she thought surely, the shades must have had the capability of crossing some way..Yet they did not. 
_ Maybe...No..Could there be something else? Disallowing them entrance?_
With this revelation, Berkana circled around quietly to face the waterside. Their quiet retreat into the undergrowth combined with the loud sneeze had allowed them to slip away unnoticed, where the shadow of some looming fir could offer shelter. 

While she was sure now that Claudia could keep up, the hyaena's instinct to find greater safety in numbers kept her near the forest's edge rather than fleeing deeper within. Someone was nearby, outside. Perhaps if she could only get their attention..! Hope fluttered like a canary in her chest. But..
"Do you suppose they can climb-?" 
As she slunk to the ground, her front paws lightly pressed to the earth, she looked to her companion, as though _she_ could have possibly had the answer. Meanwhile, Berkana's breath was deep and slow, she was resting now, conserving what energy she had collected earlier. A plan was hesitantly beginning to form in her broad, furred head.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'd like to award and thank @Asassinator 's plot sneeze


(Ur welcome XD)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

Berk said:


> Is sitting here wondering whether you had it saved and were camping out for the perfect moment, or whether you whipped it up on the spot... ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ )'


(Ofcourse I whipped it up on the spot lol If you stay long enough in this RP you'll see "art" poppin outta nowhere)



Berk said:


> "Do you suppose they can climb-?"


Claudia chewed on Berkana's question - _how would I know_? However it was a completely valid question."I don't know about them, but I can...why?"
Berkana extended her right arm to point almost too quickly that it cramped and a crippling pain shot through her limbs. Fortunately her reflexes were quick enough to silence herself with a paw firmly against her mouth, trapping a howl in her throat. Claudia in turn wrapped her arms around Berkana, putting pressure on the ailing limb - allowing the pain to subside slowly.

Breathing heavily Berkana cursed under her breath like a mouthed whisper, and glanced at the creatures to check if they caught sight of them for good measure. Still safe - there's a far more bigger prize across the lake it seems. _Right, of course! There was someone outside.
"_I saw someone outside the building...if we could only hail them. Your place looks fortified in ways more than one, the water was keeping them at bay._"
_
Even in darkness, Berkana swore she saw Claudia roll her eyes. _"_They can't swim? _Really."

"_I know they can, but the water here, it _hurt_ them._"
_
"Hm...it _is_ a salt water lake. _The holy ones_ kept repeating how salt is holy every Sunday."

"I----don't think it's the salt..."

"Right." With a sigh Claudia fished a small flashlight from her thigh strap. Her face wrinkled as if she was embarrassed to do this. "It's a good thing I still remember my morse codes."
*[Let Claudia Climb the Fir] [Do it Yourself] [Improvise]*


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 25, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> "W-Who's there?! Show yourself. Now!"


Aaron had just blown their cover, and now the necromancer demands they to reveal their cover. _She probably has a weapon_, Aaron thought,_ and she’s probably afraid to use it. 
_
Aaron used that to his advantage when he revealed himself in a way that spooked the witch and she fell on her back. 

“Sorry to be rude, ma’am. I just wanted some information.”


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I scoffed and looked at louisa _'whatever it is I need to make sure she stays safe. I need to find out what I'm up against before I get myself into anything.' _I thought and looked back to the maid. "got a camera or something?"


"I do not, but Signore O'Maley has one displayed at the bar."

"You have a bar here?...Why am I not surprised."

The maid nodded, glancing quickly at Louisa. "He's at the smoking room, one floor below us. Second door to your right." 

Noticing the glance, Jack suddenly had reservations in leaving Louisa alone. "Won't you fetch it for me instead?" The maid shook her head.

"I am assigned to protect this room's guests." She felt a counter argument coming and added this for good measure. "Forgive my lack of tact, signore, but I am a capable fighter."

*[Insist that she fetch the camera] [Get it yourself] [Improvise]*


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Get it yourself]


As much as I didn't want to I had to leave Louisa to get the camera. "Alright but barricade the door so no one gets in till I get back. got it?" I asked her as I pulld out my knife just in case I ran into trouble.


----------



## Berk (Apr 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (Ofcourse I whipped it up on the spot lol If you stay long enough in this RP you'll see "art" poppin outta nowhere)



lmao. ive found my place.))



zenmaldita said:


> "Right." With a sigh Claudia fished a small flashlight from her thigh strap. Her face wrinkled as if she was embarrassed to do this. "It's a good thing I still remember my morse codes."



*[Let Claudia Climb the Fir]
*
Berkana's pride insisted she try, raising her paw (more slowly, this time), to halt the wolf-dog's efforts. However hyaena were not renowned for climbing trees, especially for one that had been wounded in several different ways. This time, the attempt elicited a grunt of pain, her lips curling back in a grimace. 
"I'm..Sorry. It.. seems you'll have to.." As Berk drew away from the trunk, her paw returned to her own arm, and for reasons unknown, her nose gave a little twitch, as though she were ashamed or perturbed that her strength had not yet fully returned.
"Rest assured i'm not entirely useless, as catching you should be feasible. Just be quick. I've a bad feeling.."

Generally, in her experience, bad feelings and raised fur had not been unfaithful determinations. aside that, she was anxious also. To get back, and get in, and find precisely what or whom had attracted her to this place.. And in turn what had been deterring these ever persistent, pitch black beings- _ah, don't think about that. dammit..._ She could think nothing of them. The smallest thought could spell disaster, with what knowing only looking upon them could do.. quickly, she put it out of her mind.

"Oh," Berkana realized aloud, just as the unlikely guard had begun her ascent up the lowermost boughs. "Th-thanks by the way," as she gestured to her arm. She was pleased to find that it ached no further.


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “So... Andy,” Aaron whispered quietly, “I’m going to find out what’s happening right now. You were dragged into this by accident, but I went for a party and ended up in whatever’s happening right now. And I want answers. You’re either coming with me or think of something else to do here.”


For some reason, Andy got the feeling he could trust Aaron.
"I'm coming with you. You're not the only one around here that wants answers. Where are we gonna go?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> As much as I didn't want to I had to leave Louisa to get the camera. "Alright but barricade the door so no one gets in till I get back. got it?" I asked her as I pulld out my knife just in case I ran into trouble.


Jack armed himself with his knife and a flashlight from the maid - _because who knows when the lights might come off* oh so conveniently* like any old cheesy horror movie_? With the knife in his right pocket and the torch in his left, Jack made his way to the nearest staircase he remembered passing in his earlier exploration. It didn't took much to find it, thanks to his excellent memory. Hand on the rail he descended the steps and found himself facing a giant floor to ceiling window with the view of the lake's shoreline. There were no curtains to cover it and a spec of curiosity jumped in Jack's chest. What was it that they didn't want us to see?

*[Take a peek outside] [Continue down the steps] [Improvise]*



Berk said:


> *[Let Claudia Climb the Fir]*


It's been _years_ since Claudia last climbed a tree and somehow it had become trickier with her age and weight. _This was easier in high schoo_l! Given, she wore pants in high school and not a shimmering red dress with a scandalous slit. She kicked off her boots and let her claws do most of the work as she climbed the bare trunk for the first few meters. _After this, you gotta lay off the sweets Claudia_! The wolfdog was about to go through another round of self scolding when her companion below beckoned her. 

"Th-thanks by the way," Berkana gestured to her arm.

Claudia smiled down at her. _Not the most flattering sight for anyone to see in this angle but best to show your appreciation for their appreciation! Now. Focus Claudia, you can't die tonight! No one is going to die tonight!_ Thanks to the great fir's steady trunk and several sturdy branches, Claudia managed to get herself on top of the tree - that is, a few meters below it's peak. The top couldn't possibly hold her weight. She then took out the flash light and signaled the person on the other side. After she finished her message, the other person replied. The conversation went on for a good five minutes and with every passing second the ink black ghouls crawled closer and closer.

Soon the creatures to reached the guard house, some of them climbing the fences, the roof and the gates but none of them were successful to cross the bridge flooded with water. By that time Berkana stopped looking, the creatures were persistent enough to keep hurting themselves with the liquid barrier to even look their way. Claudia was back on the ground as well and they both hurried eastward, a rowboat was waiting for them by the other side of the lake.

*[I'll let you take it from here]*


----------



## Berk (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *[I'll let you take it from here]*



Carefully, the hyaena lumbered after, pausing only for breath at reaching their long awaited escape. In which point, she placed herself into the small vessel one clunky paw after the other, until she sat there looking like an exuberant seacaptain's mutt, with legs much too long to position appropriately.
_Well?_ her expression implied expectantly. _Coming? _Despite their luck her fur remained tall and bristling. They had no time to lose.

At what had once been her enemy, the water, the very thing that had kept _her_ out, Berkana reflected deeply upon its still surface, now appreciating it for its protection, and purity. Truly, this place would have been beautifully distracting had she not been followed here so aptly. After awhile of this, her paws had retreated involuntarily to the single kangaroo's pocket stitched heartily into her heather-grey sweatshirt. whilst they were being rowed into once more what was safety, she retrieved cards to pass the time... They were not as normal playing cards, but of a game one could not recognize. On each card, the head of a beast. As she flipped through them tenderly, making a loud _shhhick _with each shuffle, one popped out. She had awaited this. Picking it up off the boat's shallow bottom...
_That's odd. This one's the frog.
_
and as she looked up, her eyes found the approaching shore.


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 26, 2018)

"Wait, where did Zyther go?"
Andy looked around, remembering him walking away, shaking his head about the tattoo. As he walked with his wary acquaintance, he wondered.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 26, 2018)

UGH!!! *Deeply inhales from perceived lack of breathe in my sleep/spaced out state*........OW!!! MY HEAD!!!!

I shot up without realizing where, how, what, when and why i was where i was and cracked my head off something.....and quickly realized it was Mercedes' head.

_"OH! Mercedes! When did you get here? I was......OH SHIT!!!" _I frantically squirmed and tried adjusting myself to move closer to her, despite her frustration with me and kinda realized....I WAS TIED UP??? When did THAT happen???

_"HEY!!! WHATS GOING ON HERE?!?!"_ I inhaled and exhaled quickly once or twice, recomposing myself and put a half-smirk half-worried grit on my face. _"I mean, if you are into this, thats cool, but it would definitely be more exciting if..."_

*"If you weren't trying to go ballistic and take out her boss? I would agree."*

My thoughts and sentence were cut off by both the sound of the voice and the shook of someone else in the room. I hadn't caught sight of anyone at first due to the lack of light and the sudden burst of consciousness, but as time passed, i was refocusing and getting my sight back in the dark. The curtains were closed and there was hardly any illumination, but again, things were coming into focus. Me bound by rope, Mercedes, and....that fox.

*"Actually, you took one hell of a shot to the body and kept going like a jack in the box, still full of spunk. I'd say that's exciting in itself for me." *One of those smart ass comments and a sly smile came over his face as he finished his jab at humor and....winked at me???? GRR!!! I suppose it was MY turn for humor...at least attempt it anyways....

_"Well, im not USUALLY into males, but hey, if THAT excites you, i could always show you how exciting i can REALLY make things." _As if to somewhat mock him, but try and get a chuckle at least out of him, i winked back.

.....The end of that fun was met with a noticeably feisty SLAP from Mercedes across my face, with a look from her that said 'Oh no you dont!'.....but i couldn't tell if it was more of jealousy or playfulness? MAN! What kind of bunny am I getting myself involved with? Im not complaining but WHEW!....That sting a little bit....

_"So.....why EXACTLY am i tied up again? I take it this isn't from an.....entertaining fantasy of yours, Mercedes? Again, i don't mind in...."_

Another slap, more playful this time, but it still stung!

_"OK OK. I get it! But seriously, why? And who are you....Good fox? I believe we have met several times tonight, and im still, no pun intended, in the dark here about who EXACTLY you are. And by the way.....what the HELL happened in the hall?" _I decided it was in my best interest to be a bit polite after a few smacks from Mercedes and after this fox had mentioned something about being her boss. Besides, I couldn't really recall what had just transpired and i had a feeling i was about to find out....in a not so great display.

*"Oh, that was indeed Mercedes. She wanted to ensure after your 'episode' that you wouldn't decide a second round was necessary. Especially on your host and her boss, A certain fox by the name Don Malik Volpe, which, other than one hell of a self-introduction of yourself, its nice to meet you." *With which he smiled and nodded his head a bit after he finished introd......WHAT?!?!?!?!

My mouth gaped quite widely and i could definitely tell it was. THE DON?!?!?! well......fuck. I did what i could to SOMEWHAT compose myself.....a little...

_"I...uh...well...I...ya...ummmm..."_ First real talk with THE Don and this is what i have to say? Jibberish? God damn, pull yourself together Demos, Fuck! A deep breath and exhale calmed me down.....a little....

_"THE Don??? Don Volpe??? I, uh, well....Shit. I'm not gonna lie, i can't make excuses for....whatever happened....but um...what DID happen? I ATTACKED you?? Seriously?? I mean, i didn't try to...did i? Really??"_ My face was a contorted mess of confusion for....whatever....and the frustration of not understanding what the hell just happened. i didnt attack him....did i???

*"Oh but you did. Why don't you have a look for yourself?" *

He tossed a device onto my lap that landed on my lap and gave me a front row view of....WHAT???? It was me!!! Standing in the hallway. Ok, i remember that, that was after i had gotten up and walked around. I was looking for, well, food and a shit can, ok. Nothing weird about that. What? a guy can't be hungry and look for food? Oh, hey!! It was Malik on the other side of the screen, huh, ok. I mean still nothing....wait...I glanced to look at myself again on the screen as i caught a very slight wisp of something around me, other than that little white sheet i was wrapped in, and complete motionlessness before....UGH!!!! After the stone figure stance, My head and body....contorted...quite....disturbingly and grotesquely...in ways I didnt think my body was SUPPOSED to move....and then i felt the chill, even just seeing it on a screen. That hellish grin...i knew what it was....and i think my, um, my other half, knew as well. I realize i switch demeanor's and cut off my emotions sometimes, especially to take care of things i couldnt stand normally, but this....no...this was NOT that. At least when i do, i can comprehend and understand what was going on, but here....i thought i was...just waiting to see who it was around the corner. No...now i remember...Things went dark here. I had thought the lights had dimmed in the hallway and i was just waiting, waiting to encounter that voice and....but this is what REALLY happened!

Then i spoke!!! _"The line ends here!" _......It was there, slightly, VERY slightly, but it was there. It was my voice, but a deep, distorted voice seemed almost intertwined with it. The grin widened and stretched to....the devils smile....I almost didnt want to look, but i couldnt look away. I could almost feel it without seeing it, my eyes narrowed to....raw instinct...primal anger....and i saw myself lunge forward at Malik. Fortunately, A powerful and solid knee from him to my stomach was the end of that episode. You couldnt really hear it on the device, but it sounded perfectly clear in my head...that knee contacted and sank in with a THUD...and a few pops and cracks...as if he had smashed his knee into a solid piece of furniture that gave a bit from the pressure. After that knee, i was on the floor in the video.

_"HOLY SHIT! What a blow! I felt that one from...." _As if by some odd otherworldly voodoo shit, as i saw myself collapse on the screen, intense pain shot through my stomach, exactly where he had delivered that crushing blow. As best i could, i tensed my muscles and coughed,and a bit of blood came up with the cough. After feeling that pain, i looked at Malik again.

_"Well fuck. THAT hurt. But seriously, you dont think im doing this on my own, do you? i mean, cmon. I know im a bit....out there....but no, not like THIS!"_

I was looking now at Malik, into his eyes, with a definite composure of pure confusion, innocence and utter awe. 

*"Keep watching, your endeavor doesn't quite end there." *

I looked back to the screen and watched as he was looking me over to figure out, im guessing, who his attacker was, then went into a room and came out with Mercedes by his side. She ran to my side and....ok, well, i guess i deserved that....yanked my up by my neck fur and started slapping the SHIT out of me. No response...REALLY??? DEAR GOD!.....Im REALLY going to have to make this up to her, i thought as i watched her beat and shake me like a lifeless rag doll on the screen. After that, the video ended and the screen went blue.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 26, 2018)

*"After that entertainment of sorts, we dragged your happy ass back in here and tied you up.....just so your "body" didn't get any more funny ideas."*

---------

I was utterly speechless for a time. What in the world had just happened? Why? What in God's name could i do to TRY and convince them im not COMPLETELY psychotic?

My brain was broken. i couldn't piece anything together. It was just....blank. But, ive got to do what i can to see where i can go from here. I felt my face twisting and contorting again to just....bleh. Ill just go ahead and start somewhere then.

_"Alright since im tied up and retrained, i shouldnt be a REAL threat for now, so i guess ill just start talking and see what i can figure out from here."_

Before i could get another word out though, yet ANOTHER firm smack across the face from Mercedes landed...and i could deal with that.

*"What is WRONG with you? Do you have a death wish or something? What was all that earlier about wanting to be close huh? Are you TRYING to get away from it all? Are you one of THOSE type of men? HUH? Actually, WHO..."*

_"Mercedes, ill answer your questions." _I cut her off mid yell. I could tell she wanted answers, and in a way, so did Malik. I kinda owed them for saving me. Plus, during her fit, i could "feel" her starting to cry again.

_"I want to be an ally. I want to help. But that is a difficult thing to answer, your questions, in a way. No, i dont have a death wish, but i am trying to resolve any quarrels you all have with, well, another Don obviously. It seems i have dove in deeper than i thought, and im ok with that. As for who i am, Ive had my fair share of...interesting...experiences, and ive learned to cope by shutting myself down a bit and 'taking care of business.' And yes, i meant what i said earlier about being close to you. Things have just...happened...oddly enough, to keep me from showing a softer side. In time, when things calm down, im all yours, and i mean that from the bottom of my heart."_ As i finish my softer, more 'affectionate' thoughts aloud, i look into her eyes and smile. The deep, loving and caring, emotional kind of smile, to try and comfort her.....I think it helped...not sure....after that, i take a rugged deep breathe and exhale, and look again at Malik.

_"And by the way, if its any consolation, to help 'prove' im on your side, earlier at the resturant, before i blew it to hell to dispose of any evidence of those damned raccoons, a few tidbits for you. One, there was a bomb somewhere in there. Rafael had a timer counting down, and thats what kinda set me off the first time. I figured i'd take care of their 'posse' and dispose of the bodies with the explosion. But before i could do that, i killed him. I slit his throat. He had been rather obnoxious to a female raccoon and well, then more started showing up, so i had a feeling the real party was about to start. So i dealt with it. I got O'Maley and that water buffalo out after some rather 'entertaining' gunplay, then was about to blow the place sky high with myself in it, before Mercedes here saved me."_

After i finished telling my side and giving him the scoop of what happened.... silence.....and some rather awe struck looks from both him AND Mercedes. Well, i thought to myself.....what happens now?


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Take a peek outside]


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

Berk said:


> as she looked up, her eyes found the approaching shore.


The vessel was narrow and shallow - it really didn't count as a proper boat. Claudia shot a look with an array of emotions to their "captain", an old greying irish wolfhound that smiled at them sheepishly. 

"It's the lightest _and_ the quickest. I didn't expect the additional soul, lass." The old man apologized, and while he meant Berkana as the additional load at face value, Claudia wasn't at all amused and might have been thinking of something else. 

"Very funny, O'Maley." She jeered. "Looks like we'll have to make two trips."

"Nonesense!" The old dog snickered. "Just because this old kayak's light doesn't mean it can't hold. We just need to distribute the _weight_ evenly..."

With no time to loose Berkana settled in the middle, beckoning her companion to stop arguing and just get a move on. Being the lightweight of the bunch O'Maley seated himself upfront while Claudia took the back. After a little arguing, soon they were paddling in perfect unison and are well off in the middle of the lake. Moments later the moon ceased to hide behind the clouds and bathed the calm waters with a soft light that revealed how clear the water was - so clear Berkana could see the bottom! It was beautiful - and at the same time unsettling. Who knows what might suddenly swim to their tiny plastic...boat? 

Instead of worrying, she fished her cards from her pocket and busied herself with those. Claudia noticed this but didn't bother to ask, she had to keep rowing as quickly as possible. Soon they approached the shore with a giant water buffalo hailing them with his bulging arms. Beside him were two women - a spotted deer and a bovine with thick hair that covered her eyes. They were clad in black dresses and white aprons, each holding a thick towels to greet their new guests. Upon landing to shore, they were briefly greeted, wrapped up and escorted into a small brick and glass sitting room.



Spoiler












"Tell Big Mama I'm alright," Claudia said to the bovine. The girl simply nodded and went on her away to alert this Big Mama. The waterbuffalo stood guard outside while the old hound limped towards the stone castle, as he complained about his old aching back. Claudia watched him with a soft smile, Berkana observed. _They seem pretty close._

Then, the wolfhound turned to the hyena with the same kind smile she had when she first hauled her from the muddy shore. "Sorry Berkana, it's just standard procedure. They can't let you in the manor just yet so we'll have to wait here, alright?"

Berkana shook her head, "It's no problem, I understand - with the trouble I have brought--"

"No, don't say that. It's not your fault at all. Say, why don't you tell me about those cards you were playing with? I'm rather intrigued...that is if you don't mind."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> Well, i thought to myself.....what happens now?


After hearing Demos' story Mercedes and Malik exchanged meaningful glances. Malik observed the other fox with piercing blue-green eyes that Demos felt were a _little too invasive_. Being tied up didn't exactly help put his racing mind at ease. Finally the don eased up and stood from the chair.

"No wonder the fire smelled different. I was going to blow it up with gas. Though what strikes me more is that you were...going to blow yourself up with the building too?"

Demos let out a nervous chuckle. "Well, yeah..I was badly injured and Rafael's bomb was counting down real quick. There wasn't enough time to escape so I thought...why not? I mean I was sure one of your henchmen - the water buffalo guy - he made it out. And the old dog O'Maley - he got out. I was sure everyone's safe so I-"

"Decided to be the big hero until Mercedes dragged your ass back to life."

Tight lipped, Demos felt a little insulted - but it was the truth nonetheless. It was logical in his head - and he was sure it made sense in Malik's head too. He just had to be snarky. That's all. Unfortunately Malik wasn't finished - Demos was sure he's gonna get another round. 

"You said you killed Rafael? Good job - but also a _shame_. I wanted his head in pristine condition. He along with his father and brothers were gifts to a business partner. I've managed to collect them all *but one*. I wonder if I should just get a replacement, but your ugly mug's not raccoon enough."

"Malik!" Mercedes paws landed on Malik's face - well, Demos wished it did. Instead he caught her by the wrist and let her go immediately. "Look, I know you're upset but you don't have to keep insulting him after all that - I _mean look at him_! You could've just said thank you! The St. Claire's will honor the deal without Rafael's head!"

The don was silent for a while. He didn't look at Mercedes or Demos but didn't turn away from them either. With a heavy sigh he raised his hands as if the surrender. "Alright, _I'm sorry _signore Demos. Thank you for your help. I was just---I'm just very late for my appointment. If you wish to stay you are welcome to. If you wish to join the family, you are welcome to. Although you are capable, you're also very much a wildcard. I'd rather have my eyes on you than not. Now---if you would both excuse me."

Malik walked to the door and jiggled the knob, "Sorry about the knee." and went out leaving Demos and Mercedes alone again.

Soon as he left, Mercedes went to Demos' side "He can be such a child. I'm sorry. Let's have a look at you, sweetie."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

Jack risked a peek at the problem outside - ink black giant spider creatures that morphed into upright walking ghouls that contorted their bodies to walk like crabs littered the shoreline. The more Jack looked, the more horrifying they become, mimicking every gross creature he could recall, until one stopped on his tracks and looked directly at him.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron had just blown their cover, and now the necromancer demands they to reveal their cover. _She probably has a weapon_, Aaron thought,_ and she’s probably afraid to use it.
> _
> Aaron used that to his advantage when he revealed himself in a way that spooked the witch and she fell on her back.
> 
> “Sorry to be rude, ma’am. I just wanted some information.”


((Since you were super vague about how he revealed himself, I'm going to imagine Aaron did it like this: 


Spoiler










  Super spooky.  Also, you embarrassed the most prideful person in this house aside from Malik. Goodluck.))
((Also @BobtheCob seems like you're a little behind on story. Asassinator has dragged you to the conservatory to spy on my girl Edelweiss talking to a ghost. He sneezed, my character poofed up the way cats do, and now he's stepping out from your hiding place in some such way. My response below will be addressing you too. ^.^ ))

After the night she'd been having, Edelweiss wasn't sure what to expect to emerge from the shadows. More mobsters looking to settle the score after the fight at the restaurant? Another ghost drawn by her supernatural signal? Some holy monster come to make her pay for the sins of her family's dark magic? Or worse yet, the young lord of the house who had just been revealed to have an actual crush on her? Squatting on the edge of her seat, another glass in hand to use as a projectile, Edelweiss was ready for anything. 

Or so she had thought.

The one thing she hadn't been expecting was a young dog in a white robe and someone who could only be described as a hobo coming out from behind the shrubbery; the former clearly trying to be intimidating and the latter seemingly confused about what was going on. The sudden movement and startling contrast of their demeanor threw her off and she found herself toppling backwards in her chair, tipping towards the ground. The metal frame clanged off the stonework floor sending a small shock through her body. But as everyone knows, cats always land on their feet. 

Quickly getting her wits about her, she managed to direct the momentum of the fall into a smooth roll, pushing herself back up onto her feet and tossing the hair out of her face with an annoyed huff. She did not like being spied on or taken off guard; but she absolutely _hated_ to be embarrassed in front of strangers, let alone her ghostly guest. _Oh, this means war._ Her eyes narrowed on her new visitor. The one in the robe was doing all the talking, giving some apology that made her scoff under her breath. 

*"Most people turn to Google when they need answers, boy,"* he looked to be around her age, but she didn't care, *"not spying on their betters."*

Drawing herself up to her full height (which to be fair was still about half a foot shorter than the dog) she stalked towards them until he would either have to retreat backwards or sacrifice his personal space. She looked him up and down before she flicked him on the nose, *"Especially not when they're going to give themselves away so easily."*

Not waiting for a response, she turned to the hobo. Her features softened a bit, more angry at the Shiba than him. *"Doesn't he know it's impolite to interrupt a ladies' tea? Your friend needs to learn some manners. But you seem a bit lost. Perhaps if you tell me who you are, I can help you out."* the way she emphasized 'you' the meaning was clear- she meant the hobo, and only the hobo.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Jack risked a peek at the problem outside - ink black giant spider creatures that morphed into upright walking ghouls that contorted their bodies to walk like crabs littered the shoreline. The more Jack looked, the more horrifying they become, mimicking every gross creature he could recall, until one stopped on his tracks and looked directly at him.


*I ducked out of sight and breathed heavily!* "What the absolute fuck?!" I said to myself. I had had seen some messed up shit but this takes the cake! _'ok. calm down Jack. Obviously  These things are fucking demons or some other shit. but where did they come from and what do they want?'_ I thought for a bit. I decided to go back to Louisa's room to make sure she was ok.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 26, 2018)

A random flame hits the spider and kills it "Need some help?" someone asked Jack


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *!!EVENT!!
> The following scenarios will be posted in chronological order.*​
> When Croaks put his radio back into it's designated pocket, he saw the formerly empty and quiet grand reception room teeming with staff like vermin on a sinking ship. A good number of them were spilling from the upper floors via the grand stair case, while the others emerged from the side halls. Each one mobilized like thoroughly trained soldiers in frilly aprons and maid bonnets - the sound of their heeled shoes echoing through the grand room. Those unable to keep up, ran with their skirts hoisted up to their knees, giving Croaks a good peek at their legs----strapped with knives and _other sorts _of artillery.
> 
> ...



Croaks hadn't expected to see the Manor mobilizing its defenses quite so quickly, in no small part because he hadn't even had a chance to report Ribby's encounter yet. Perhaps Ribby wasn't the only one who'd spotted the uninvited visitors. Regardless, he still had a job to do, even if it was becoming increasingly more complex with each new development this bizarre evening had thrown at them. The Don's macabre moll was still at large, and he had yet to cross paths with his partner on the way to find her. The sudden chaotic thumping of someone scrambling down the stairs caught his attention through the noise of the crowded room and he might have spared a little laugh at Ribby's run-in with Big Mama if the situation wasn't quite so dire.

Well, that was _one_ person located. All that was left was to find the necromancer, ensure her safety and survive the swiftly approaching onslaught of supernatural monsters laying siege to the Manor..

.. Simple, right?


Meanwhile, Ribby hadn't expected to be downright manhandled like that at all- manhandling was supposed to be _his_ job. Typically he'd play it cool, but his defenses were down and he ended up looking just as astonished as he felt- _this lady was something else_. Of course, it didn't help that he still felt a little bit like a wet noodle. He probably couldn't have broken out of her grip even if he had to, and the commanding aura she exuded outright banished the thought. "I- I spotted 'em when I was by a window upstairs, real evil lookin' things, some kind of eldritch abomination, never seen the like of it. Soon as I laid eyes on 'em I was glued to the spot and my arms just-- they just stopped doin' what I wanted 'em to.."

He shivered even at the memory, dreading to think what could have happened if the encroaching enemy had been closer to him when it happened.. If he was going to die, he wanted to die fighting, not as some rotten old boogeyman's prey. "Felt stone cold through and through. Ain't natural, I tell ya."


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> macabre moll


((i love it! a+ alliteration))


----------



## Berk (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "No, don't say that. It's not your fault at all. Say, why don't you tell me about those cards you were playing with? I'm rather intrigued...that is if you don't mind."



Berkana felt a light heat grace her shortly furred muzzle and cheeks as Claudia indulged her. The wolfdog could not see this, of course, luckily, as the mottled browns and blacks faithfully hid her state. She was not so much offended as she was just mousy. Quite silly to think of a hyaena, a usually strong, brutal and calculating species.Had she the courage, she would have introduced herself before. The old captain was an interesting character..Perhaps she'd see him again. And she had no semblance of an idea as to what a 'Big Mama' was. She hoped to someday have the answer.

Despite this, she settled down, quite satisfied enough in that they had safely reached the other side. And already, her muscle had started to slacken, and her fur lay flat and neat along her thin and agile frame. Stiff whiskers stopped buzzing with the sort of negative 'static' that had polluted their air. Now, it felt still and relaxed, and so long as she thought nothing of it or looked back from where which they had come, she could almost completely imagine nothing in the world to be wrong. And so her focus turned to her new, almost-friend, and cautiously, her talons retreated into her pockets to retrieve the laminated slips.  They looked well-used, but well cared for. A fragile tool that Berkana had done her best to preserve the life of. At first, she had hesitated, but at deducting they would be safe, she offered Claudia a closer examination of them, sliding them into her padded palm as though it were a secret between just the two. The frog depicted card still sat atop the rest of the deck, a gentle reminder of what had before been revealed.

"They are magician's cards.. I've had them since I was a cub."
At looking through them, turning them back to front, faces of animals greeted the viewer. Many were animals known, some as elusive as the fox or stag, others quite plain, such as goat or prarie chicken. Some were completely unheard of, Claudia had seen nothing of their sort until now. Chimeras of animals mixed together, others with features that were simply alien. But these were few and far between compared to the common, worldly beasts. What had been most uncanny were the eyes, which appeared to follow knowingly the viewer regardless of which way the card was turned. Peaceful but knowing expressions greeted Claudia, not unalike a sort of family, who were cautiously welcoming an in-law among their ranks.
'Wolf', 'dog'. The two cards had become stuck together as she had meandered across them. And at gently easing them apart, their eyes warmly welcomed her.

"I know most people would be incredulous if I told them. It's probably silly. But... They really speak for themselves. Whenever I'm looking for answers, I just...Flick through them. And whatever one comes out always gives me new perspective." Looking back up to her from under her rain blotted hood, Berkana only smiled awkwardly and shrugged.
"Like, the frog. He told me that somewhere nearby there was a _clean_ area. Frogs are very auspicious, you know? They bring rain, wash away the negative gunk that might be hanging about. They're like, the cleaners of what we can't see. I think their good luck. Oh, the cards can do other things, too. If you want...I...could show you." That impending shyness again. The usually tall and fierce looking individual was a quiet, childlike wisp of her former self. Her ears were downcast, and her paws fumbling.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 26, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((Since you were super vague about how he revealed himself, I'm going to imagine Aaron did it like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


(Meh I was in a sleepy mood, I couldn't think of anything.

Nice GIF though)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

*Replies are in chronological order and may be interconnected
*​


JackJackal said:


> *I ducked out of sight and breathed heavily!* "What the absolute fuck?!" I said to myself. I had had seen some messed up shit but this takes the cake! _'ok. calm down Jack. Obviously  These things are fucking demons or some other shit. but where did they come from and what do they want?'_ I thought for a bit. I decided to go back to Louisa's room to make sure she was ok.


Jack returned to Louisa's room and found her soundly asleep - the maid nowhere to be found, until you felt cold metal against your left temple. You heard the slow menacing click of an old hand gun pressed against your skull.

"Oh, pardon me sir." The offending metal was removed. "Did you retrieve the camera?"



Illuminaughty said:


> "Felt stone cold through and through. Ain't natural, I tell ya."


Getting the answers she needed, Big Mama loosened her grip and 'helped' Ribby straighten his suit and coat. "I apologize for the roughness there, G_reens. _Mama appreciates yer honesty. How 'bout some hot coco to ease yer nerves?"

"That's mighty generous, ma'am but I've got a job from _up top_."

Big Mama put her hands on her hips. "OOOOOOH! You're one of his hired muscle, I see, I see---he didn't think Big Mama was enough for this fortress did he?!" The obnoxious hippo raised her eyebrows along with her voice, feigning offense. Since Croaks was within earshot, he could tell she wasn't being serious - just _theatrical_. 

Then, the same spotted deer maid that Croaks inquired from came running towards the stairs like she was part of the Kentucky Derby. "Big Mama! Claudia's back, she has a _guest_." The girl said, without a breath to loose; there was no panting or any signs of fatigue - just a professional stance of a parlour maid awaiting orders. 

In turn, the hippo nodded,"Alright honey, Big Mama's a comin'." Then she turned to Ribby and then a glance towards Croaks. "Well, I best not get in the way, but do let the staff know if you want some refreshments. You boys have fun now!"

With a tip of a hat, Ribby descended the steps towards Croaks. "You found the gal?"



Berk said:


> "Like, the frog. He told me that somewhere nearby there was a _clean_ area. Frogs are very auspicious, you know? They bring rain, wash away the negative gunk that might be hanging about. They're like, the cleaners of what we can't see. I think their good luck. Oh, the cards can do other things, too. If you want...I...could show you."



"Magic Frogs, huh?" Claudia tapped her chin with a thoughtful paw. "And here I thought the cards told you there were frogs inside our castle!"

As Claudia giggled while Berkana found her paw scratching the top of her head and then cascaded down to her cheek. "Ah..well, they could've. Come to think of it, that in itself is a new perspective. The cards are seldom literal but maybe..." Berkana looked at her amicable acquaintance inquisitively hoping that these might be one of those rare occasions that the cards were indeed saying something at face value.

Acknowledging the non-verbal question Claudia smiled as she came near Berkana - fixing the blanket over the other's shoulders to wrap her tighter. "As far as I know," Claudia said as she did this. "my boss hired some new guys who apparently _are_ frogs." After Berkana was properly bundled, Claudia retrieved a tray of two steaming mugs of milk and a jar of honey from a nearby end table. 

"Your cards are really interesting, what else can they do?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Jack returned to Louisa's room and found her soundly asleep - the maid nowhere to be found, until you felt cold metal against your left temple. You heard the slow menacing click of an old hand gun pressed against your skull.
> 
> "Oh, pardon me sir." The offending metal was removed. "Did you retrieve the camera?"


"Geez nice reflex." I said as I turned to the maid, "And no need for the camera. I saw what we're p against and they are not normal. I don't know what they are but I don't think conventional weapons are gonna do anything."


----------



## Berk (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Your cards are really interesting, what else can they do?"



Berkana's eyes widened. "Is that so.. I'll have to meet them."
She was unsure as to whether she should be surprised or not. With all that had been happening, it was clear this place, and those within it, had a certain purpose. "At your mention of these hired men, I've no lack of faith that they'll eventually complete their task. Your...Boss. He'll know more than he's telling." A quaint smile partook upon her face, and now placid and comfortable tucked under her blanket, she proceeded to answer the wolfdog's question.

"Come and sit. You can ask them yourself."
Patting the spot beside her lightly, she retrieved again these cards, and went through the motions of shuffling them. While it was uncommon for them to indicate so powerfully, she knew now why.
"These grounds are so stark a contrast from where I once lived.. So peaceful. Silent. Even the thoughtforms on the shoreline cannot get in. It's no wonder I can read these now so clearly." As a result, she was both elated and mystified, and paused only between shuffles in order to make room for the platter which Claudia had brought. By then, she felt this had been enough, and laid the deck flat, before spreading them cleanly and concisely into a row, face down. The backs were also decorated, all identical. The sigil on each back could best be described best as a diamond, two horns erupting from either of the two side points. and within, a sort of 'bulls eye', which like the gazes of the animal faces, stared through the viewer, esoterically.
"Do not be guarded when asking your question. And no grasping for an answer. Entertain it lightly, as though it were alive."


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 27, 2018)

Berk said:


> Like, the frog. He told me that somewhere nearby there was a _clean_ area. Frogs are very auspicious, you know? They bring rain, wash away the negative gunk that might be hanging about. They're like, the cleaners of what we can't see. I think their good luck.


(*Snicker* For all our sakes I hope she's right.)




Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((i love it! a+ alliteration))


(Thanks! I haven't felt very on the ball with my writing lately but I'm glad y'all liked that x'D)


----------



## Berk (Apr 27, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> (*Snicker* For all our sakes I hope she's right.)



(They seem pretty ribbit legit (⌐■_■)  )


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

(Haha nice pun):V


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar woke to the gentle breeze that caressed the fur on his face. When his eyes adjusted to the moonlight, he found himself looking up to the night sky littered with the brightest stars he ever saw. Each one shimmering like tiny specs of diamonds, taking their turn to dazzle the wolf. It took a while to look away from them, but Wulf knew he was supposed to do something. He tested himself and wiggled his limbs - they seemed to be working - and sat up from where he laid.

"Good morning, sleepy head." said a familiar voice he couldn't quite recall. "Help me row this boat or you won't be paid at all."

_Paid? When was I ever about to get paid? _Wulf tried hard to remember what had happened that night but to no avail. All he could remember was Roxanne and that drink she gave him. _She must've spiked me, that sly babe----wait, Roxanne! Where is she? _Wulf looked around for the spotted deer but she was no where in sight. Instead all he saw was water, a horizon of trees and the red panda sitting across him, rowing a wooden boat with both arms. There was also a bulky burlap sack dumped in the middle - it reeked.

No thanks to his superior nose, Wulf recoiled at the stench. "UGH! What...is that?" 

"Oh this?" The red panda kicked the sack. "This is _*my*_ way to get paid. And _yours_..." She fished out a bottle from a satchel bag behind her. "The first Sangue di Nemici."

Wulf's sense of pride welled up inside him, _this isn't right_. "How did you get that? And...shouldn't it be credited to you since you're the one who got it?"

She put the bottle back into the bag and handed Wulf one of the ores. "My dear wolf, I have no need for your salary. Now help me row, we've got to cash in our bounty."

The two rowed through the waters and approached the manor.


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 27, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Not waiting for a response, she turned to the hobo. Her features softened a bit, more angry at the Shiba than him. *"Doesn't he know it's impolite to interrupt a ladies' tea? Your friend needs to learn some manners. But you seem a bit lost. Perhaps if you tell me who you are, I can help you out."* the way she emphasized 'you' the meaning was clear- she meant the hobo, and only the hobo.



"Umm..."
Andy's mind was racing. He was very intimidated by this stranger, and he (semi) trusted Aaron. He had no idea what this stranger was capable of, and didn't know why there was a ghost in the room as well.

"My name is Andy, but  I have no idea who you are or why you were talking to a ghost. If you can tell me who you are and what part you have in this fiasco, I might trust you a bit more."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Wulf Canavar woke to the gentle breeze that caressed the fur on his face. When his eyes adjusted to the moonlight, he found himself looking up to the night sky littered with the brightest stars he ever saw. Each one shimmering like tiny specs of diamonds, taking their turn to dazzle the wolf. It took a while to look away from them, but Wulf knew he was supposed to do something. He tested himself and wiggled his limbs - they seemed to be working - and sat up from where he laid.
> 
> "Good morning, sleepy head." said a familiar voice he couldn't quite recall. "Help me row this boat or you won't be paid at all."
> 
> ...


(Well all of us forgot about Wulf)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Well all of us forgot about Wulf)


(nah it's cool, he messaged me that he was gonna disappear for a while before and messaged me now that he wants back in)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

*Replies are in chronological order and may be interconnected*​


JackJackal said:


> "Geez nice reflex." I said as I turned to the maid, "And no need for the camera. I saw what we're p against and they are not normal. I don't know what they are but I don't think conventional weapons are gonna do anything."


The maid put away her gun back into it's holster, a scandalous thing strapped on to her thigh. "That's unfortunate, signore, but how did you know this?"

Jack handed the flashlight back to the maid, "Oh, I took a peek," she strapped it on another compartment on her thigh before letting the skirt fall, covering everything back to as it were. "Say, do all of you maids usually pack heat like that?"

The girl straightened her dress and apron and promptly resumed her perfect mannered pose. "Yes, Don Volpe hates _warm bodies in his family._" She then curtsied with a lowered head, "Please excuse me signore, I must report this to the head house keeper."

Jack nodded, allowing her to leave. _Now then, how's Louisa doing? _He turned towards the bed and saw that it was empty.



Berk said:


> "Do not be guarded when asking your question. And no grasping for an answer. Entertain it lightly, as though it were alive."



Now it was Claudia's turn to feel the heat on her cheeks. The first question that bombarded her head was more or less  a standard if not a painfully embarrassing query. As if she was going to jump off a cliff, the wolfdog closed her eyes and took a big breath.

"Alright, don't laugh." Berkana can't help but smirk a little. The hyena shrugged, promising no promises and only replied. "I'll try my best."

"_Alright_, here goes." Claudia stared at the array of cards, as a whole, and then one by one with their intricate yet identical markings facing her. "Will I ever get married?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 27, 2018)

(im back sorry bout bein gone medical shit went down)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (im back sorry bout bein gone medical shit went down)


(no prob my dude, do you need help catching up?)


----------



## Berk (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Will I ever get married?"



So, the wolfdog had taken this seriously. Berkana was grateful, and as a result, she grinned.
"Well..."
She drifted off, at that. After awhile, the grin faded to a smile, and then to something blank, and absent. Her claws lingered to and from the line of cards, though she looked at none of them truly. Her gaze was unfocused. And nothing resided in her head.

Finally, she took three.
'porcupine', 'alligator', 'coyote'.
"Hm.. Interesting. Porcupine indicates you are innocent. Because you are armed to the tooth, you are more easy to let your guard down. You are gentle and optimistic, naive. But not everyone will see this. Alligator is resourceful. Adaptive. He always finds something to eat. And can digest almost anything too, good or bad... I take it he means you could settle anywhere you like, if you integrate yourself. Coyote....He's..Not from my land. But his energy seems slippery. I think he's known to be a lighthearted trickster. He shows you things in riddles, and how to laugh. So, the partner might be hidden under the surface a long time, and you'll discover, either pleasantly or otherwise, in the least predictable way just who it is."

She shrugged, a little self conscious, before looking to Claudia as though gauging her response.
_How's that?_


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

Berk said:


> "She shrugged, a little self conscious, before looking to Claudia as though gauging her response._How's that?_


Claudia's face could not be painted, not even by the most skilled and expensive master her boss could buy. The way her brows furrowed upwards like a frightened child and her mouth smiled bashfully like a girl in love was sending mixed messages. Berkana was unsure if the reveal pleased her companion or not.

"Porcupine, huh?" Claudia grabbed one of the mugs and the jar of honey. As she swirled the honey spoon thoughtfully, she began to recall an event from the past. "How can a porcupine be innocent? If anything - they're guarded it's hard to approach them. I tried befriending one when I was in school. He was a shy boy and for some reason he just pushed me to the ground. My brother didn't like him. In fact - he never liked any boy who came to court, not that there were a lot of them to begin with..." Claudia stirred the honey into her mug. The sound of silver and ceramic clinking against each other echoed like a tiny bell a priest would ring before lighting incense. 

"I don't mind the alligator and the coyote. That just means I'm alright with anyone I fall in love with anywhere, right? I think that's okay..." Finally Claudia took a dainty sip that soon escalated to her finishing the mug and settling it down firmly on the table. A white line of milk foam formed on her upper lip, a sight that amused Berkana slightly. "What about you Berkana? Are you married? Got a Beau? ......dedicated yourself to religion?"

In hindsight, one might think they were wasting time in that fancy greenhouse, but every small lighthearted chatter helped with the problem brewing across the lake.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The maid put away her gun back into it's holster, a scandalous thing strapped on to her thigh. "That's unfortunate, signore, but how did you know this?"
> 
> Jack handed the flashlight back to the maid, "Oh, I took a peek," she strapped it on another compartment on her thigh before letting the skirt fall, covering everything back to as it were. "Say, do all of you maids usually pack heat like that?"
> 
> ...



"What The!? Louisa!?" I called out. she was just here a second ago! _'I swear I can't take my eyes off that woman!'_ I thought as I looked around the room


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "What The!? Louisa!?" I called out. she was just here a second ago! _'I swear I can't take my eyes off that woman!'_ I thought as I looked around the room


As Jack looked around he heard the wooden bed creak. Knowing better he resisted approaching and looking under the bed until he saw Louisa's ringed tail drop from the canopy of the bed. _Don't look up. Don't look up. Don't look up._

And to make matters worse, a voice echoed throughout the entire room, both in Louisa's voice and a deep masculine voice combined. "The line--ends. Here."

Jack kept resisting looking up. He could hear the pitter pat of claws walking right above him in the ceiling.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> As Jack looked around he heard the wooden bed creak. Knowing better he resisted approaching and looking under the bed until he saw Louisa's ringed tail drop from the canopy of the bed. _Don't look up. Don't look up. Don't look up._
> 
> And to make matters worse, a voice echoed throughout the entire room, both in Louisa's voice and a deep masculine voice combined. "The line--ends. Here."
> 
> Jack kept resisting looking up. He could hear the pitter pat of claws walking right above him in the ceiling.



"Shit. Louisa What the hell happened!?" I asked without looking I kept my knife out just in case and closed my eyes to listen better. If there's one thing I learned it's that not everything can be seen with your eyes!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Shit. Louisa What the hell happened!?" I asked without looking I kept my knife out just in case and closed my eyes to listen better. If there's one thing I learned it's that not everything can be seen with your eyes!


The door slammed shut and the clicking continued. With Jack's eyes closed, his hearing got better - and he didn't know if it was a blessing or a curse. The pitter pat of Louisa's claws against the stucco ceiling was more vivid than ever. "You--'re not.._him_." It began to cackle loudly with a high pitched voice and unnerving glee. "This bitch----in bed with someone else? tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk---"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The door slammed shut and the clicking continued. With Jack's eyes closed, his hearing got better - and he didn't know if it was a blessing or a curse. The pitter pat of Louisa's claws against the stucco ceiling was more vivid than ever. "You--'re not.._him_." It began to cackle loudly with a high pitched voice and unnerving glee. "This bitch----in bed with someone else? tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk tsk---"



"Wait what? What do you mean she....Your with The fucking Red panda aren't you?" I asked not remembering the asshole's name


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Wait what? What do you mean she....Your with The fucking Red panda aren't you?" I asked not remembering the asshole's name



"Red--? WHo's thaaaat??" The voice cackled again.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

(Oh god, your art is going to haunt me, amaze me, and disgust for the next few months)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Oh god, your art is going to haunt me, amaze me, and disgust for the next few months)


(lmao im glad it has the desired effect hahaha, go watch we bare bears to help cleanse your eyes. I do watch it whenever I feel troubled)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

(oh dear god what have I gotten myself into?)
"Rafael. your with him aren't you?" I asked 'looking' up at the now possessed Louisa with my eyes shut. "Or is this some one else's doing?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

(Is it ok the ai post this on my Tumblr?)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (Is it ok the ai post this on my Tumblr?)


(no problem hahaha just link back here to this thread so ppl can watch us all die jkjk)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

(lol kk^^ thanks!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (oh dear god what have I gotten myself into?)
> "Rafael. your with him aren't you?" I asked 'looking' up at the now possessed Louisa with my eyes shut. "Or is this some one else's doing?"


"Ra-fa? OH You meAn thE racoon brat..._he is not I_." Louisa's body crawled down to the point where her face and Jack's were only a few inches apart. A heavy, bushy tail landed on top of Jack's head, swishing from side to side, messing with his hair.
 "_And you are not he_. Tell me whERE the DON IS and I'll let you liveeee eheehee."


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

(Don’t kill me pls)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Ra-fa? OH You meAn thE racoon brat..._he is not I_." Louisa's body crawled down to the point where her face and Jack's were only a few inches apart. A heavy, bushy tail landed on top of Jack's head, swishing from side to side, messing with his hair.
> "_And you are not he_. Tell me whERE the DON IS and I'll let you liveeee eheehee."
> View attachment 31237



"I don't know where he is. Louisa and I left beffore we met him because of Rafael. I brought her here to keep her safe but looks like that didn't work out." I said in a calm tone. "why do you want the don anyway?"


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 27, 2018)

BobtheCob said:


> "Umm..."
> Andy's mind was racing. He was very intimidated by this stranger, and he (semi) trusted Aaron. He had no idea what this stranger was capable of, and didn't know why there was a ghost in the room as well.
> 
> "My name is Andy, but  I have no idea who you are or why you were talking to a ghost. If you can tell me who you are and what part you have in this fiasco, I might trust you a bit more."


 @Asassinator 
As suspected, the latter was being cooperative. He didn't have much to inform her, yes, but he seemed sincere and the upfront honesty was immensely appreciated. From everyone else, getting any information had been like pulling teeth. At least he was willing to chat. The distrust he had in her, while troublesome, wasn't exactly unexpected. She usually had that affect on people even when the circumstances weren't so odd.

She smiled at him, a toothy grin that only halfway reached her eyes. Her voice was sweet, for now.* "Thank you, Andy. It's nice to meet you. You can call me Weiss and this here," *she gestured towards the ghost, *"is the lady of the house, Madam Volpe. You and your friend"* she shot a disdainful look at the robed figure, "*interrupted a very important conversation we were having. As for my 'part' in this fiasco, well, you're going to have to be more specific. A lot has happened tonight, all of it ludicrous."*

She crossed her arms and huffed with exasperation. It was only a slight deflection, as there really were a thousand crazy things that had happened to her that night. Honestly, she wasn't sure how to answer the question as it stood. What was her actual role in all this? She just found out about Malik's apparently long standing feelings, but surely he couldn't have known she would go to the party that night. And surely, while he was dumb enough to break off his engagement for her, he wouldn't be stupid enough to blow up a building just to get her into his house. No, she couldn't be at the root of all this. She was just a bystander. A really stupid bystander who just so happened to be part and parcel to like half the shit that went wrong tonight. She pinched the bridge of her nose, willing the building headache to go away. With a sigh she looked back up at Andy.

*"And you? What brings you here?"*


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 27, 2018)

I finally got my answer of what happens now in the form of a pair of eyes staring into mine. Deep....piercing....AH!!!! I shivered a little from his gaze. Talk about piercing. No! He may as well been starring THROUGH me! I mean, i couldnt really do anything about it anyways.....being constricted and whatnot to the bed, or rather, on the bed. I kinda felt like i wanted to wiggle under the covers a bit and just peek out at him. *Shivers again* UGH! But i kept eye contact the whole time. I didnt want to be rude or anything. If he's going to deal punishment, ill take it head on...
But instead, he just kind of....relaxed? and stood up.
_*"Well, that WOULD explain why it smelled different. Kind of like....Insanity with a hint of reckless abandon. You DO know there was gas in there, right? Did you ever wonder why? AND you were planning on going out along with it? Enlighten me."*_
I had THOUGHT i smelled something funny in there, but i didnt think he....wait a minute....insanity has a smell??? i sniff around in the air around myself and have a confused look on my face. Do i smell crazy? I mean, i know i can smell things decently, but.....I notice Mercedes looking at me oddly and snap out of my own thoughts to answer Malik.
_"Well, i was going with the flow of the moment really. Didnt really have much time for the bomb anyways, and the two 'survivors' i knew were there were out, so i just, well..."
*"You DECIDED that you were going to go out with a bang, play hero AND take care of 'MY dirty work'? Well....until you were thwarted by Mercedes here, who, by the way, saved your 'heroic' ass."*_
.........well....he got me there. Cant really argue with that logic. It was pretty much dead nuts. Well, all except for the hero part, i think. But then again, being tied up is kind of throwing me off a bit on thinking straight. He may be a bit rash, but he IS blunt and straight forward. I was just waiting for more now.
_*"Unfortunate in a way that you killed Rafael and left him for ash though. His head was supposed to be a 'gift' for someone, but i suppose THAT is now out the window. You know, I could always take YOURS as a replacement. Thats fair, isnt it?"*_ He gave me that same smart ass grin he had given me a few times earlier, but this time....wait....WAS HE SERIOUS?? I mean, i wanted to go out swinging, but not HEAD SWINGING!!!!
_*"MALIK!! BE NICE!!"*_
Mercedes went for a swift smack across his face...but was caught short by his paw and deflected off. Her face a mix of frustration and stern discipline, not unlike that of a mother scolding her child.
_*"I know it's not how you wanted things to be, but he DID do you a service. He dealt with part of the 'problem' and now we just have to figure out how to smooth a small patch in things. The St. Claire's will accept things this way and you know it! If you are going to bastardize him, at LEAST make sure he fucked up royally first!"*_
........Does she talk to ALL the men she knows like this? Yikes! I better stay on her good side then. I'd hate to get a talk like THIS! But, for a good few minutes, Malik was silent. He wasnt really looking at either of us, just...thinking i suppose. Then, He did something ridiculous....He APOLOGIZED!!!
_*"....Fine. I'm sorry Demos. You have been helpful, to say the least. I do have to go and take care of 'other business' though. Stay if you'd like, join the family, enjoy the 'fun'. BUT....You are indeed a 'wildcard' to have and deal with. Ill be keeping VERY close tabs on you from here on out, just know that. Now, if you'll excuse me..."*_
Then i blurted it out. Definitely against my better judgement and probably not something Mercedes was going to take very lightly. I just hope she doesnt decide to hate me for this....
_"Wait. I know this sounds Completely outrageous and ignorant but....You did just say you'd be keeping tabs on me right? Why don't i just go with you? Keep me by your side? I dunno, maybe more beneficial for you. I AM a wildcard, after all. Maybe some spontaneous 'outbursts' for distraction or whatnot? Besides, i could always...."_
A hard slap from Mercedes ended that. 
_*"NO!"*_
As the slap turned my head....and DAMN that hurt!.....I saw Malik at the door. 
_*"Just remember that knee you got from me. Its only a FRACTION of the pain you would probably run into being around me." *_He shut the door behind him....but i didnt hear footsteps after that. Was he....thinking about my offer?? Well, now i was alone again with Mercedes...
*WHAT ARE YOU THINKING??? ARE YOU FUCKING INSANE???*
Well, i guess the thought of not pissing her off just went out the window. That was short lived. But i had to try...
_"Kinda...but i would rather go with him and get this shit over with and be able to settle down with you then have him sniffing around for me and 'keeping tabs on me.' Wouldnt you agree? Besides..._
She was close enough to me after that slap and yelling in my face that i kinda 'fell' towards and into her and kissed her soft lips quickly, the face planted into the sheets.
_"jidfbijdbfsij hjbbfisdb ujhdaijd baudbn ohndhb jusdbaki kjhf." _
Then i kind of just lay there face down in the sheets, seeing if Malik had TRULY walked away, or if she would roll me over and bitch at me or pummel me with her slaps, or SOMETHING!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "I don't know where he is. Louisa and I left beffore we met him because of Rafael. I brought her here to keep her safe but looks like that didn't work out." I said in a calm tone. "why do you want the don anyway?"


The malignant entity sighed excessively - the stench of rotten eggs escaping poor Louisa's mouth. Jack's immediate response was to cover his powerful nose with his hands but stopped halfway when he realized that he could have stabbed himself in the eye if he did. Before the blade could graze his eye socket, he lowered the hand that held the knife. The spirit laughed heartily in turn, releasing more toxic gases against Jack's face.

"You're useless to me then!" It shouted. "Don't wo--o-o-o-rry--booooy, unlike the wretched Volpes, I am *mer-ci-ful*!" With Louisa's clawed out mits, the spirit positioned them to snap Jack's neck as the latter was distracted by the sent. "It will be qu--"

The next thing Jack heard was a loud thud, the impact so strong he felt the air against his legs.

"You can open your eyes now, signore." Jack risked opening his eyes, recognizing the voice. When he finally regained his sight, he saw Louisa on the floor - unconscious in a choke hold by the maid from before. "Don't worry she's just unconscious but it won't last long..."



wildcard8779 said:


> Then i kind of just lay there face down in the sheets, seeing if Malik had TRULY walked away, or if she would roll me over and bitch at me or pummel me with her slaps, or SOMETHING!


Mercedes sighed at Demos' apparent stubbornness. "We both think it's better if you just take it easy for the night. You've been through so much!" Demos anticipated another assault on his face but did not get it. Mercedes simply expressed her worries - all of which were valid and genuine. Even Demos agreed somewhere at the back of his mind that his body was tired and aching. Yet deep inside the curiosity and desire to be useful was still alive and kicking.

"Alright. Alright." Mercedes held Demos' hand firmly and kissed his knuckles. "I'll untie you. We'll get out of this room. You will help me patrol the area. _I am the don's eyes and ears_, so long as you stay with me, he will be able to keep tabs on you. Alright? ALRIGHT." The bunny didn't wait for Demos' answer and promptly untied him. All that's left is to go out and find what lay ahead for the both of them.



Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"is the lady of the house, Madam Volpe. You and your friend"* she shot a disdainful look at the robed figure, "*interrupted a very important conversation we were having.*


Lady Volpe knew mere mortals can't see her, but appreciated Edelweiss' courtesy of introducing her like a proper lady of high society would. She waved at the two newcomers gently, not expecting them to see anything when something from the corner of her eye caught her attention. As Edelweiss continued interrogating the two, the white fox approached the glass panel that looked out to the lake's shore. Whatever she saw mortified her as she quickly took a few silent steps back, bumping against the table - making the heavy metal frame squeak against the marble floor. 

She turned to the white cat but she was still talking to the two boys. "I must go. You'll find me again." And with that she disappeared like mist against the many potted plants that occupied the place.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The malignant entity sighed excessively - the stench of rotten eggs escaping poor Louisa's mouth. Jack's immediate response was to cover his powerful nose with his hands but stopped halfway when he realized that he could have stabbed himself in the eye if he did. Before the blade could graze his eye socket, he lowered the hand that held the knife. The spirit laughed heartily in turn, releasing more toxic gases against Jack's face.
> 
> "You're useless to me then!" It shouted. "Don't wo--o-o-o-rry--booooy, unlike the wretched Volpes, I am *mer-ci-ful*!" With Louisa's clawed out mits, the spirit positioned them to snap Jack's neck as the latter was distracted by the sent. "It will be qu--"
> 
> ...



(careful Zen. one wrong move and you'll release Jack's secret)
*I opened them slowly sighed* "Well we know what the bastards want. now we need to find out why or how to get rid of them." I said staying alert. "Thanks for helping me. If that thing had it's way...never mind!"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (careful Zen. one wrong move and you'll release Jack's secret)
> *I opened them slowly sighed* "Well we know what the bastards want. now we need to find out why or how to get rid of them." I said staying alert. "Thanks for helping me. If that thing had it's way...never mind!"


(is Jack a looney like Demos too? =)) let me know if I'm writing your char wrong uvu)
"We should probably tie Ms. Louisa up. I know it's a little cliche but I don't know what else to do. We should probably call a professional. Do you know anyone?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2018)

(More like He is one. or at least has one inside him. if he 'dies' you'll see)
"I do but he's no where near here" I said with a sigh, "I know how to kill them but only the one's who aren't possessing someone" I grabbed a chair and tied Louisa up*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 27, 2018)

(um sure @zenmaldita id like a recap i know the last time i was here angelo closed a bunch of windows and pulled a gun from out under the table?)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Wulf Canavar woke to the gentle breeze that caressed the fur on his face. When his eyes adjusted to the moonlight, he found himself looking up to the night sky littered with the brightest stars he ever saw. Each one shimmering like tiny specs of diamonds, taking their turn to dazzle the wolf. It took a while to look away from them, but Wulf knew he was supposed to do something. He tested himself and wiggled his limbs - they seemed to be working - and sat up from where he laid.
> 
> "Good morning, sleepy head." said a familiar voice he couldn't quite recall. "Help me row this boat or you won't be paid at all."
> 
> ...




((Heh.  I love the mystery.  Thanks!  Ill post later today!  So Zen is back, but Roxanne is gone, huh?   Mysteriouser and Mysteriouser))


----------



## Berk (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> In hindsight, one might think they were wasting time in that fancy greenhouse, but every small lighthearted chatter helped with the problem brewing across the lake.



"Every animal has their shadow. You'll find the cards when reversed display the opposite. So, when the porcupine is on his back; now he is mistrusting. Perhaps your...friend..had a hard life. Im surprised either way, that you've yet to be spoken for." At this, she bit the inside of her cheek gently. That had been out of place, and having allowed it to slip, embarrassment momentarily consumed her.
Shrugging it off, she leaned back, and dipping a digit into her own cup of milk, she withdrew it to taste.
_Interesting. What is it?_
She didn't have time to ask before Claudia's latter question had been served to her.
Immediately, her countenance seemed to deflate a little.
"Once..But I was too weak. I was challenged to a battle, and defeated. She was quick to discard me soon after.. Unusual for hyaena. We are close like family to those we love..I was prepared to die, and she to leave me there." Her state was absentminded, trancelike, and as simply as that, she was pulled from it to look upon the guard as if nothing had been said at all.
"Religion, you say? Not that I know of.. I mostly observe what is known about _void._ It is a common concept among my people."

Berkana was biding her time. Legs crossed and now hesitantly taking up the mug, she waited patiently for her opportunity to enter the larger estate. It would be interesting to meet those frogs... But how she would introduce herself properly left her in a stand still. She'd probably look monstrous to most the guests..And was content enough it appeared to only reside in Claudia's company. While she would never admit it, having little else to do or live for had begun to focus her previously bottled up sense of loyalty to the one who had rescued her. And besides, she could not recall the last time she'd had such avid conversations.
 "And what of your brother-? I expect he's around here also?"


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Getting the answers she needed, Big Mama loosened her grip and 'helped' Ribby straighten his suit and coat. "I apologize for the roughness there, G_reens. _Mama appreciates yer honesty. How 'bout some hot coco to ease yer nerves?"
> 
> "That's mighty generous, ma'am but I've got a job from _up top_."
> 
> ...



"Unfortunately nobody can be everywhere at once- not even a lady as magnificent as yourself, ma'am. We'll try'n lend a hand however we can." Croaks smiled and also tipped his hat to the hippo as she left, glancing back in Ribby's direction when the shorter frog stumped down the rest of the stairs and smacked his arm lightly.

"Stop vamping and answer me."

"I ain't vamping, it's called _bein' polite_. 'Sides, you know what it looks like when I'm gettin' fresh."

Ribby gave him a long-suffering look and Croaks grinned with a genuine amusement, putting an arm around his partner's shoulders and deftly leading him out of the crowded room. It was long past time to get back on track to his original destination. "Got waylaid back there waitin' for you to stop chattin' with the help, but if this dame is still anywhere in the general vicinity a' where I was told she'd be, we'll be in business."

"And if not?" Ribby asked. After the series of shenanigans they'd been witness to that night, he wasn't entirely convinced that it could really be that simple.

"If not, then I'm convinced this gal might be a ghost herself." Croaks muttered tartly. "What would she even be up to, wandering about at _three in the mornin'_?" 

"My guess? Somethin' spooky." Ribby adjusted his gloves. Croaks looked down at him with a little snort.

"Well fancy that. A necromancer, gettin' up to somethin' spooky. Who'd've thought."

The rest of the manor was deceptively calm, but the two of them rather pointedly avoided looking out any windows- just to be safe. However it grew considerably less quiet when they reached the conservatory- were people talking in there?



Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"You and your friend"* she shot a disdainful look at the robed figure, "*interrupted a very important conversation we were having. As for my 'part' in this fiasco, well, you're going to have to be more specific. A lot has happened tonight, all of it ludicrous."*



The two frogs lingered in the shadows outside for a moment, glancing at one another quizzically. Whoever was speaking was certainly right about the contents of the past few hours- the past day or so, even. But neither of them were particularly predisposed to eavesdropping. Croaks spared a light knock on the open door as he stepped into the doorway, noting immediately that they'd definitely found the 'cute feline'. A hooded fellow--canine?--stood a distance away, and a very confused looking vagrant sat between them. Well. This was interesting.

"Me and _my_ friend are gonna have to risk interrupting another important conversation. Name's Croaks, this is my pal Ribby-" He motioned to his partner, who lifted his hat. "The Don asked us to keep you safe. There's a uh.. _Situation_ developing outside and things could get a little hazardous."

Ribby glanced at the hooded man, narrowing his eyes slightly. "This guy givin' you trouble?"


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> but Roxanne is gone, huh?


(Surprise, surprise! I killed her.)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 28, 2018)

{ I'll be back tomorrow or in the next few days, gotta upgrade my art shop. Feel free to proceed on your own and write my NPCs _with you_ as you know them. }


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 28, 2018)

((How do you get the @Person name working? ))





Le Chat Nécro said:


> .





zenmaldita said:


> .



((Ok, so Wulf Canavar's back, and this time......

#1.  Facepalm!  I had always been just plain slam packed to busy to go back and read from the beginning.  I just did that yesterday and today to get myself all caught up.  Imagine my surprise when I find out that the original bottle of Volpe's famous wine, that Im supposed to steal, btw, was behind the bar the whole time!.  Double facepalm!!

#2.   Oh, Im so deliciously angry at Malik and Edelweiss. You. Have. No. Idea.
I'm Dawn's biggest fan.  I mean, a beautiful, dangerous, wolfess?  Attacks the main player in the story head- on!  I really, really, want Wulf, to meet her.   Enough to non-canon resurrect  meet at the Juice Bar or something.  And then when Zen told me she based the fight scene between Dawn and Malik on the Cowboy Bebop fight between Spike and HIS femme fatale?  I love that show so much.   That took Dawn from awesome in my, mind to completely epic.  .......
And on one scene y'all took that epic character and, on a Malik whim to please his necromancer honey, you turned her into a bit part zombie!    She was an honorable warrior and you didn't even give her an epic, honorable death!

Oh, It. Is. So. On!!
Wulf Canavar curses you both.  His name means Wolf Monster for a reason.


You have no idea  what you've unleashed.  If Edelweiss can bring her own story into this one, so can I.
(Evil grin)

#3.
For Asassinator, I see you killed my new honey. And I didn't even get to chase her through the woods or nothin'!  What up with that?  ( teasing)  actually it makes it easier for me, I think.  I wanted to pull Roxanne away from the Volpe's and run off with her, but since you made her a traitor, that's taken care of.  And like any soap opera or comic book, if you didn't find the body, you're never sure they're truly dead....))

(( in, all seriousness, I really love this story.  Its completely crazy, but So. Much. Fun!  Thanks all!))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 28, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> You have no idea what you've unleashed. If Edelweiss can bring her own story into this one, so can I.


((IN MY DEFENSE, i wasn't going to play her as a necromancer for this, but @zenmaldita decided to run with it. Though now we have monsters and you with your monster stuff and @JackJackal has some weird death demon thing hinted at going on and @Berk is a witch with special tarot cards. Apparently we all go in for the occult and macabre.))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 28, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar
{ for me, I type @ and then the first few letters of the person's username until a drop-down box appears. as for killing off Dawn, sorry~~~ she was a stand in for a player who didn't manage to come back. I wasn't planning to kill her off tbh but things got _craaaayy. _Malik was dead set on making her go home but that woman's stubborn af. Even as a zombie she's still hell-bound on killing him hahaha. And RIGHT while Asassinator shot Zhivago in the head, he *only* stabbed Roxanne. And since she's a traitor, you're technically on the same side in the first place lmao. Good job on reading everything and catching up~ lets see what chaos you can unfold. You're not alone, friend; you're work partners with the doublecrossing red panda bounty huntress }

@Le Chat Nécro
{ Yes on all accounts we're all gonna die. Demos and Louisa got possessed with the same malignant spirit roaming the halls too and all of Volpe's maids can chokehold people to unconsciousness. Yall we're all dangerous here. Bless us all }


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 28, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((IN MY DEFENSE, i wasn't going to play her as a necromancer for this, but @zenmaldita decided to run with it. Though now we have monsters and you with your monster stuff and @JackJackal has some weird death demon thing hinted at going on and @Berk is a witch with special tarot cards. Apparently we all go in for the occult and macabre.))




L.  O.   L.

Grin


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 28, 2018)

(Warning to everyone! I'm not spoiling anything but...I may end up killing a fe


Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((IN MY DEFENSE, i wasn't going to play her as a necromancer for this, but @zenmaldita decided to run with it. Though now we have monsters and you with your monster stuff and @JackJackal has some weird death demon thing hinted at going on and @Berk is a witch with special tarot cards. Apparently we all go in for the occult and macabre.))



(to be fair Jack always has this Problem. It's like Dr Jackal and Mr.Hyde! ((get it? XD)) When Jack Dies His dark side, or demon in this case, will take over and get rid of any wounds on the body. only problem is that he has an unquenchable Bloodlust! If he is not brought back to his senses within 35mins of the possession then The demon will have complete control over the body forever and will kill everyone in sight)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Wulf Canavar woke to the gentle breeze that caressed the fur on his face. When his eyes adjusted to the moonlight, he found hims elf looking up to the night sky littered with the brightest stars he ever saw. Each one shimmering like tiny specs of diamonds, taking their turn to dazzle the wolf. It took a while to look away from them, but Wulf knew he was supposed to do something. He tested himself and wiggled his limbs - they seemed to be working - and sat up from where he laid.
> 
> "Good morning, sleepy head." said a familiar voice he couldn't quite recall. "Help me row this boat or you won't be paid at all."
> 
> ...




Wulf looked up.   "Ah, the stars...." he thought. "So beautiful tonight.  I should bring that tempting deer waitress out here to see...."

With a start, Wulf sat up.  The boat  rocked.

"Careful! " Zen said. " Don't put my payday in the drink, alright?"

Wulf took the bottle from Zen, disbelief on his face.

"How did you...... No, never mind."   While, its true, it did rankle that Zen did the job HE was sent to do, he'd be crying all the way to the bank once the bottle was turned in for cold, hard, cash.  So he shrugged it off.

"Thanks, Red," he nicknamed her. You're pretty..... handy."  He said it with a wink, letting his hand linger on hers, looking her in the eyes.

"Here,  let me help." he said, and sat beside her, taking one of the oars.  He had been in his original aspect as a wild wolf before, but now he was in his new aspect, wearing kakhi slacks and a good looking polo.  With his broad shoulders and his cut waistline, he dug in with the oar.  The boat just turned,  he pulled so much harder than she.   Then he grinned,.  relaxed, and they rowed evenly together.

Now he focused his sense of smell on the bag.  There was blood..... and raccoon......and.   Uh oh.  The scent of his boss too.

......

He rowed in silence for another moment or two.   Then he rubbed his muzzle.   The whitish fur there showed his age.

Zen having his Procione boss'  head in that bag, but, also promising that  Wulf would get paid for the wine bottle didn't add up, considering it was the Prociones who were going to do the paying.  Still facing ahead, his voice calm, he watched Zen a bit suspiciously out of the corner of his eye.

"I think you'd better tell me the rest of what happened back there......"

So Zen gave him the rundown.

 When she talked about the betrayal by Zhivago and Roxanne, he chucked.  

" But why did she spike my drink then?" he thought out loud.

When she talked about Aaron (@Assassinator) killing them, he got quiet.  Serious.

"Well, he's chosen his side." he said, grimly.

When she talked about Dawn, and her meaningless death, he got hot.  Very.  And then when she talked about Malik and Edelweiss making Dawn a Zombie, he got cold.  Cold.  

He glanced at Zen again out of the corner of his eye.  Not knowing how she would react. He kept his thoughts to himself.

But under his hand the prow of the metal boat bent and twisted.  White knuckles.

-Wulf


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 28, 2018)

Behind the destroyed restaurant, there was movement.  A burned, blackened, raccoon in what was left of a pin-striped suit was dragging Roxanne, the dangerous-yet-alluring waitress.  He was stunned from the explosion, so he moved slowly.

Kneeling by Roxanne, the raccoon tore what was left of his expensive shirt into strips and used them to stop Roxanne's bleeding.  She was wounded and stunned, but breathing.

In the parking lot of the former restaurant, two cars rolled to a screeching stop.  1930's Studebakers, the doors gave their classic click-clack as their occupants piled out.  These were raccoons, not rich, not well dressed.  These were working raccoons in faded blue jeans, felt hats...... and carrying tommyguns.

goo.gl: Image: The Top 5 Mobster Rides | The NCS

One of them put his hand to his ear.

"Boss, you here?"

No answer......

The raccoon lowered his tommygun and spoke louder.

"Boss!  Matteo!  Are. You. Ok.?"

Down, at the boathouse, Matteo Procione finally heard it over the ringing in his ears. He put his hand to his ear also.

"I'm at the boathouse.  Come get me."

Below him on the ground, Roxanne's eyes fluttered open.   She recognized her rescuer, of course.   It had been Matteo who had turned both Zhivago and herself, sometimes with the carrot, , and other times with  the stick.   He had been their contact all along, so he had stooped to check on them, finding them on the floor of the restaurant. the staircase had protected them from most of the blast. 

Reaching up, Roxanne pulled Matteo down close, whispering in his ear.  His face grew hard.  

His raccoons came up.  One of them handed him a hat to replace the one he'd lost, and he tugged it down firmly on his his head.

goo.gl: Image: 1920s Mens Hats: Great Gatsby Era Hat Styles

" Those Volpe figlio di puttana.  We're gonna make them pay."  

He looked out over the water toward the Volpe estate with murder in his eye.






.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 28, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> #3.
> For Asassinator, I see you killed my new honey. And I didn't even get to chase her through the woods or nothin'! What up with that? ( teasing) actually it makes it easier for me, I think. I wanted to pull Roxanne away from the Volpe's and run off with her, but since you made her a traitor, that's taken care of. And like any soap opera or comic book, if you didn't find the body, you're never sure they're truly dead....))


(Hey I didn’t make her a traitor... IT WAS ZEN! Then she tried to kill me, and ran away with Zhivago. But I lived and hunted them down.)

Also...



Wulf Canavar said:


> She was wounded and stunned, but breathing.


NANI?! I thought I killed her?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 28, 2018)

((Grin.  Like in any soap opera or comic book.....))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 28, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Grin.  Like in any soap opera or comic book.....))


(BUT HOW? A stab through the heart should be as deadly as a bullet to the head...

And DON’T even think about saying I missed by a millimeter or some shit like that. I’m on to you.)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (BUT HOW? A stab through the heart should be as deadly as a bullet to the head...)


(While Fatal a blow to the heart could be. blood still runs though her slow;y! A blow to the mind Will not be that way)\. Broken and shattered, Dead she will stay)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (While Fatal a blow to the heart could be. blood still runs though her slow;y! A blow to the mind Will not be that way)


(Damn it. You got me there. Great, now I’ve got a mad waitress hunting me down.)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Damn it. You got me there. Great, now I’ve got a mad waitress hunting me down.)


(Trust me/\. I I die and get out of the mansion I'm in. the maid will be the least of your worries!)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 28, 2018)

(Also I did forget to mention that Jack's Demon Speaks in a strange language, only talks in rhymes, and Is very hard to pin down!)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 28, 2018)

(What)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 28, 2018)

(you'll see when the time comes @Asassinator frnow look to my earlier post in this page. you'll get some more info on it)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (Also I did forget to mention that Jack's Demon Speaks in a strange language, only talks in rhymes, and Is very hard to pin down!)


{ I'll keep that in mind }


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (you'll see when the time comes @Asassinator frnow look to my earlier post in this page. you'll get some more info on it)


(Where exactly?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)

zyther wakes up on the table food all around him "angelo you there?"the sent of burning  on the air " Z HELP". "torrence the fuck?"


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((IN MY DEFENSE, i wasn't going to play her as a necromancer for this, but @zenmaldita decided to run with it. Though now we have monsters and you with your monster stuff and @JackJackal has some weird death demon thing hinted at going on and @Berk is a witch with special tarot cards. Apparently we all go in for the occult and macabre.))



(Except me, I guess x'D Consider Ribby and Croaks the audience in this show of fantasy.)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

(Me and @BobtheCob too. I was originally there for a     party, and Andy was almost blown up by a shoe bomb)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 29, 2018)

( Alright kids, my art shop has been renovated! Time to work on those replies lmao )


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

(When till I get my sneeze award?)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (What)


go to the previous page)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

(Also, @Le Chat Nécro , I just thought of another way I could’ve revealed myself without getting the tension between our characters:

{Aaron moved his hands out so the witch could see them.

“Don’t shoot... or hurt us with your weapon.” He then walked out of the pot, revealing himself. He tried to look as innocent as he could, that was hard for a robe-wearing dog. He then went on to speak casually to the necromancer, “Hello, I am Aaron, and my friend here,” he ushered the hobo to move out of the hiding spot too, “is Andy. We had walked upon this manor while seeking shelter. After they let us in, we went on to find something to do, and strolled up these stairs when I suddenly found this plant here.” He pointed at the plant. “I was really interested in this plant and went to sniff it’s aromatic scent. Then I sneezed so loud that the entire mansion probably heard it! And here we are now discussing what has just happened.

His speech was probably so boring it could make anybody sleep, but she didn’t. She was still holding the glass firmly.}


It was just something I had thought up. If only I could just swap the old one out with this one...)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 29, 2018)

((Eh. Oh well. Don't worry about it. ^.^  If you want Aaron on her good side, it's still possible. Mostly she's a lot of talk....mostly.  
Also, did you or @BobtheCob want to jump in and post before I respond to Illuminaughty?))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((Eh. Oh well. Don't worry about it. ^.^  If you want Aaron on her good side, it's still possible. Mostly she's a lot of talk....mostly.
> Also, did you or @BobtheCob want to jump in and post before I respond to Illuminaughty?))


(Oh, @BobtheCob only posts on weekdays due to his schedule. And I was just gonna wait there and see what happens. I’ll go ahead and reply)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2018)

(_heheheeheheheheeheheheheheheheheheheheheh. It's coming)_


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

(W-w-what’s coming?)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2018)

(☟✌❄ ✡⚐✞☜ ⚐☠☜ ✡⚐ ✌☠❄ ☜☼✌☜ ✌ ✡⚐ ☟✌✞☜ ☠⚐ ☜✌☹☜ ✡⚐☼ ☞✌❄☜)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

(This just looks weird on the phone because half of it is in emojis, but you got your point through.

My response:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (This just looks weird on the phone because half of it is in emojis, but you got your point through.
> 
> My response:
> 
> ...


(XD God damn it AsassinatorXD)


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ☟✌❄ ✡⚐✞☜ ⚐☠☜ ✡⚐ ✌☠❄ ☜☼✌☜ ✌ ✡⚐ ☟✌✞☜ ☠⚐ ☜✌☹☜ ✡⚐☼ ☞✌❄☜


(I’ve played enough Undertale to not be afraid of you!)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I’ve played enough Undertale to not be afraid of you!)


✌☼✌☼☜☼✡☜❄ ✌☼☜☼


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ✌☼✌☼☜☼✡☜❄ ✌☼☜☼


(I don’t get it, it said this: ARARERYET ARER)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 29, 2018)

(( Yuia thhuftg'an a'a tu thiasa ghush xuia' ftussfta ianuthuga txnftuftt. Maxfta una gax xuia'ftft ftaa'n sha 'aaft ftangiaaga ur lugha' r'un ftu'g Cthulhu. ))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Yuia thhuftg'an a'a tu thiasa ghush xuia' ftussfta ianuthuga txnftuftt. Maxfta una gax xuia'ftft ftaa'n sha 'aaft ftangiaaga ur lugha' r'un ftu'g Cthulhu


(Begone you cultists!)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Begone you cultists!)


(( Juun iat. Las sha ga'k lugha't thuntiana xuia. Ha ut ghausung ru' xuia' tuiaft. Las hun un. ))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

(Go away. *hides in corner* If I can’t see you, you can’t see me!)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2018)

(When the time comes I will translate to english)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2018)

Ok necro thats enough)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Ok necro thats enough)


((Never! I can't stop until ya'll have accepted dead Cthulhu as your lord and destroyer. Let him into your heart! Do it!))





((k. I'll stop now))


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2018)

(. . .you sound a lot like my Friend Sean)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (_heheheeheheheheeheheheheheheheheheheheheh. It's coming)_




Heh


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Ribby glanced at the hooded man, narrowing his eyes slightly. "This guy givin' you trouble?"


Aaron didn’t like that he now has a bad reputation going around here. Although he was desperate to find the Don, he was always the type that wanted to make some companions, or at least not get on anyone’s bad side.

He turned to the frogs, “I wasn’t trying to give her trouble. You can quote me on that. I just want to find the owner of this manor to get some questions answered.” He looked at the two, realizing that they were part of the staff here. “I think we _all _got off the wrong foot. My name is Aaron, and this man here,” he gestured to the hobo, “is Andy. I can see that you two work here. I have some questions that you guys could answer for me. So to begin with, do you know where the Don is?”


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

((Flower gleam and glow, let your power shine, make the clock reverse, bring back what once was mine. Heal what has been hurt, change the fate's design, save what has been lost, bring back what once was mine~ what once was mine.----OH wait this isn't a creepy spell! Oops!))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

(Good start though. Just ask for tips from @Le Chat Nécro on how to scare people and you’re all set!)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 30, 2018)

(( Chaotic Shiny - Language Mixer
Thut ut hugh u gas nx th'aalx thiafts ftangiaaga. ))


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> (( Chaotic Shiny - Language Mixer
> Thut ut hugh u gas nx th'aalx thiafts ftangiaaga. ))


(Su shut ut hugh xuia gug xuia' Cshiafthia saftk...)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

((It was a healing spell from Tangled you guys QUQ))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 30, 2018)

@Asassinator 
(( "so this is how you did your Cthulhu talk" 
Yal. F'uang ruiang us ru' na. ))


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (More like He is one. or at least has one inside him. if he 'dies' you'll see)
> "I do but he's no where near here" I said with a sigh, "I know how to kill them but only the one's who aren't possessing someone" I grabbed a chair and tied Louisa up*


"That's a shame, Ms. Louisa is-"
"A VIP, I _know_," Jack sighed. "People have been shoving that down my throat for hours." With a click of his tongue, Jack folded his arms and leaned against the wall next to the door. The day has been too long and too tedious for one jackal who simply wanted to meet someone nice and end his night _nicely_. 
_I guess that's what I get for going to a mob party_.
Jack and the maid unknowingly left the door ajar leaving the scene of a tied up girl in a chair to be quite the view for a certain passerby. The door creaked open with a rather confused fox shooting a questioning glance towards the maid.
"Celeste? Cos'è questo?"
The maid was startled and curtsied immediately. "Don Volpe! Ah--L-la signora Louisa è...._turbata?_" Celeste struggled for words, Jack could only conclude that _turbata_ meant possessed or something similar - that is if the maid even bothered telling the truth.
The Don glanced at Jack and gave him a curt nod. "I'm sorry you had to witness this signore." Then he continued to question the maid. "Troubled enough for you to tie her up?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

Berk said:


> "And what of your brother-? I expect he's around here also?"


((I just found out Claudia meant Feeble Woman in Italian :U whoa))

Claudia wrapped the blanket around herself and ever so slightly rocked back and forth. Berkana's cards never lied - Claudia's innocence had always been there, and not everyone was allowed to see it. Yet for some reason, it was displayed right in front of the hyena - and they only met half an hour ago! 
"My brother is resting inside..." the wolfdog started. Her voice wavered throughout. "...that is what I want to believe, but I know he's still out there. *Anyways! You said you had a partner? *It's awful that they left but I think you're better off without someone who would leave you at a whim..." Claudia sighed and avoid Berkana's gaze. "I'm sorry, Berkana I didn't want to talk about my brother."

Before the hyena could answer something reassuring, a towering hippo let her self in the greenhouse after a brief three knocks. "Big Mama's here!" She announced. "Now who's guarding the gate with your butt in here, Claudine? And who's this lady friend of yours?" The loud hippo smiled at Berkana sheepishly. "Pardon my intrusion, girls but something nasty's happening on the other side of the--"

With Big Mama's finger pointed to the water outside, all three  turned towards the water and spotted a row boat with two passengers - a small red panda girl and a wolf boy (@Wulf Canavar ) heading for the manor's dock.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (XD God damn it AsassinatorXD)


(Dude please make Jack do that in the RP. PLEASE.......)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> But under his hand the prow of the metal boat bent and twisted. White knuckles.


The red panda observed how Wulf stiffened his grip on the oars. _I shouldn't have said all that - he might ruin everything._

"Red, huh? I like that." She said in a cheerful voice in an attempt deflect any murderous rage brewing inside her cohort. Wulf's right ear twitched as his brow softened. Zen thought she might have had a slight effect, even if the man kept his silence.

"Keep rowing, I'll put the _fish_ in the cooler. Remember, _Volpe is paying us_. Don't kill our paycheck just yet. Am I clear?" Wulf only nodded as the red panda busied herself in hiding sack in a red coleman.

When they reached the shore, a spotted dear in a black dress and white apron greeted them. Her face resembled Roxanne, but Wulf knew it wasn't her. Unlike the deer who was littered with scars, this girl smelled like flowers - not dried blood. "Good evening, what brings you here, signore?" Even her voice was too mellow and sweet.

Before Wulf could answer, _Red _had clung to his arm and spoke in a way that frightened him. Her voice too, was sickly sweet - like a genuine good-natured with no dirty affiliations and definitely no dismembered heads in her cooler. "Hiya~ My boyfriend and I got lost on our fishing trip!" Wulf looked down at her questioningly, and she in turn just smiled at him sweetly. "isn't that right, hun-bunny?"

Scary.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "That's a shame, Ms. Louisa is-"
> "A VIP, I _know_," Jack sighed. "People have been shoving that down my throat for hours." With a click of his tongue, Jack folded his arms and leaned against the wall next to the door. The day has been too long and too tedious for one jackal who simply wanted to meet someone nice and end his night _nicely_.
> _I guess that's what I get for going to a mob party_.
> Jack and the maid unknowingly left the door ajar leaving the scene of a tied up girl in a chair to be quite the view for a certain passerby. The door creaked open with a rather confused fox shooting a questioning glance towards the maid.
> ...



"She nearly killed me because whatever is possessing her is after you." I told im as I looked at Luisa. My blood boiled with rage and my eyes flashed quickly from blue to red and back again. "why do they want you?"


----------



## Berk (Apr 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((I just found out Claudia meant Feeble Woman in Italian :U whoa))
> With Big Mama's finger pointed to the water outside, all three  turned towards the water and spotted a row boat with two passengers - a small red panda girl and a wolf boy (@Wulf Canavar ) heading for the manor's dock.



serendipitous xD ))

Berkana opened her mouth to speak..Partner.. Brother? Her curiosity only grew toward Claudia's response but this time she bit her tongue. She'd been stuck tight between an apology to an obviously uncomfortable Claudia, a response of confusion, and awkwardly introducing herself to this new face..
"_You_ are The Big Mama? Pleased to acquaint--"

As her eye followed round the gesture and toward the shore, she spectated.
"Maybe they ought to join us? I suspect they might also be in danger.."
While the hyaena hazarded a guess, something kept her fixed on the spot. She hadn't the best far sight, but it appeared to be another aardwolf-like creature..and..she'd not seen anything so red in her life.
"What is that? A fox? That's what they call them, right?" Berkana felt a rush of pride at having thought of the name of at least two north american animals now.

If only she knew...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "She nearly killed me because whatever is possessing her is after you." I told im as I looked at Luisa. My blood boiled with rage and my eyes flashed quickly from blue to red and back again. "why do they want you?"


"I'm Don Volpe, of course even dead people want me dead."
Louisa's eyes fluttered open sleepily. She looked around and wanted to rub her eyes but found her whole torso incapacitated with rope.
"Wh--what's going on?"
Her eyes were clear - teary but clear.  "Jack? ...Malik?!"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "I'm Don Volpe, of course even dead people want me dead."
> Louisa's eyes fluttered open sleepily. She looked around and wanted to rub her eyes but found her whole torso incapacitated with rope.
> "Wh--what's going on?"
> Her eyes were clear - teary but clear.  "Jack? ...Malik?!"



"LOUISA!" I cried and ran over to her suddenly fussing and checking to see if was really her in control.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

Berk said:


> serendipitous xD ))
> "Maybe they ought to join us? I suspect they might also be in danger..."
> If only she knew...


"That's no fox, Berkana." Claudia stood up and placed herself in front of the hyena with an arm extended to the side as if she was a shield. "I've only heard stories but I'm sure it's her. The underworld's favorite little errand girl."

"Errand girl?" Big Mama placed both hands on her hips and laughed heartily. "I could use one of those!"

Berkana tugged at Claudia's arm, something wasn't right. "She's the _underworld's_ errand girl? Doesn't that mean she works for everybody? How can we be sure if she's really on ou---your side?"

"She never does her work directly so she's probably here to collect her pay. Boss must've hired her for something even he can't do."

Big Mama huffed. The air was strong enough it clearly made the nearby leaves sway. "There he goes hiring subcontractors again! He even hired those frog gentlemen---who of course---informed me of those nasty cretins across the lake, and now _this_ godless Delilah!"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 
"You're in a bad place Zyther, you should leave when you can. I can sense it...more guns a-comin'"
Zyther waved a paw off "There's a moat and everything. I'm safe here."
The spectral visitor wasn't at all convinced. "For now. But they're comin'. Not only that, I sense multiple hostiles. Listen to me for once!"

@JackJackal 
While Jack hunched down to inspect Louisa, his ears picked up a familiar click he once heard when he reentered the room. _Oh Shit. Of course, it would go after the armed maid_.
"You make this too easy."
Jack didn't bother to close his eyes this time. After a conversation with a possessed person scaling walls and ceilings had taken away the primary anxieties and fears of facing one. Now he's just focused on how on earth will they get rid of the pest. He turned around and sure enough Celeste was aiming her not one, but two pistols at Louisa and the Don.
"Now...no funny business, or the girl gets it. I know I'm out numbered but I can hop from place to place."
_If only we had an expert around here. If only Shadir would cooperate this time._


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The red panda observed how Wulf stiffened his grip on the oars. _I shouldn't have said all that - he might ruin everything._
> 
> "Red, huh? I like that." She said in a cheerful voice in an attempt deflect any murderous rage brewing inside her cohort. Wulf's right ear twitched as his brow softened. Zen thought she might have had a slight effect, even if the man kept his silence.
> 
> ...




((Well, Grown Up Wolf Man, actually.....  <wink>))

Wulf was holding it all in, specifically for the reason Zen mentioned - it was their payday, and it wouldn't do to get on Volpe's wrong side.   He followed her lead, and let the situation calm.

Having her on his arm really was calming, too.   After a bit, he winked at her.


Seeing the pretty deer maid come over got his hunting insticts going again too, and that was always good.....  In a Big Bad sort of way.  

He gave Zen a friendly grin back.

"Yep, that's about the size of it."


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Yep, that's about the size of it."


The maid smiled courteously, hands folded at the front and _all that_. "My, how awful, we'd be happy to have you stay." Wulf saw Zen almost rolling her eyes but stopped to gaze up at him lovingly.

"How lucky for us, we thought we'd be sleeping on the boat all night~"

"Pardon me signora, but wouldn't that be more romantic?"

A forced sarcastic laugh escaped from the very pits of  Zen's belly - a clean and crisp _HA.HA_. that was all too loud. "Oh you naughty girl, you're welcome to join us next time." Being the hunter he is, Wulf could sense the rising bloodlust from his little red companion.  She was almost a good actress, _almost_. Fortunately, her banter was enough to make the maid uncomfortable and got them their ticket inside. 

"Well, then please follow me."

Smiling a tight lipped smile, Zen picked up one handle of the cooler and waited for Wulf to do the same. "Gotta get the fish inside before it smells funny."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> While Jack hunched down to inspect Louisa, his ears picked up a familiar click he once heard when he reentered the room. _Oh Shit. Of course, it would go after the armed maid_.
> "You make this too easy."
> Jack didn't bother to close his eyes this time. After a conversation with a possessed person scaling walls and ceilings had taken away the primary anxieties and fears of facing one. Now he's just focused on how on earth will they get rid of the pest. He turned around and sure enough Celeste was aiming her not one, but two pistols at Louisa and the Don.
> "Now...no funny business, or the girl gets it. I know I'm out numbered but I can hop from place to place."
> _If only we had an expert around here. If only Shadir would cooperate this time._



_NO! I can't trust him! I have to do this on my own!_ I thought as i pulled out both my knife and gun. "Do your worst Freak!" _Ok Jack. Time to get serious! I can't die here!_


----------



## Berk (Apr 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Big Mama huffed. The air was strong enough it clearly made the nearby leaves sway. "There he goes hiring subcontractors again! He even hired those frog gentlemen---who of course---informed me of those nasty cretins across the lake, and now _this_ godless Delilah!"



Berkana lightly brushed a paw over her arm, flattening the fur that wished to raise again. As she tended to it, her attention remained transfixed, as she was unable to help but do so. As ominous as this situation was made to be, she was mystified, and curious by nature..
"What for, anyhow? Your boss continues to perplex me." She did not remove herself from Claudia's protection, rather, only peeked timidly above her sleeve cuff, nose twitching as though it had hopes of gaining further information. It was only assaulted in turn with an electricity that seemed to penetrate the air along with these new arrivals. She jerked her head away to sneeze. And her looking back..

"G-g-guys..! T-the shade.."
Berk's nearsighted brown eyes had managed to cross one of the apparitions, and she pointed. a large, gryphonic shape had lumbered skillfully into the shadow of the little boat during its crossing, utilizing this as permission of entrance. It made itself apparent for a few sparse moments only as it slithered from the object as it now rested ashore, and quite incredibly it shrunk just like that, making up the shadow of a mere sprig of grass. But it was there. and nobody had been the wiser.
Its brethren had attempted to excitedly follow, but too late, as now that no shadow or indication for which they may cross remained, they were left to bumble over one another, before slowly retreating to the forest's edge, crestfallen, where they _appeared_ to have left. The hyaena knew better, they were only camping out. Her fur told her so. It was likely due to fear of the sun's impending ascension.

Panic set in, and her paws' grip tightened around the wolfdog's arm.
"One's inside. _Oh my god.._ Oh, my god... We've got to tell someone. _What have I done.._what do we do?_" _it was a mere squeak of her normally gruff voice.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 30, 2018)

"torrence the last time i listened to u i lost my arm and everyone else DIED" he pointed at the specter "i mean l0ok at your face its half there"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The maid smiled courteously, hands folded at the front and _all that_. "My, how awful, we'd be happy to have you stay." Wulf saw Zen almost rolling her eyes but stopped to gaze up at him lovingly.
> 
> "How lucky for us, we thought we'd be sleeping on the boat all night~"
> 
> ...





Wulf picked up the other handle, opposite Zen and winked at her again. His anger had cooled a lot by that point.  He liked Zen's bloodlust and was watching to see who it was aimed at.

So the two of them followed the maid.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 1, 2018)

@JackJackal 
“If that’s what you want.”

The possessed Celeste pulled the trigger at Jack. The blast rang in Jack’s ears until a less piercing sound of a blunt object breaking replaced it. The object in question was a porcelain vase that Malik had thrown. It hit Celeste on the face - startling her and skewing her aim. Louisa screamed out of sheer terror that confused the Jackal - _was she hit or was it me_?

Soon a warm liquid streamed down Jack’s cheek. The bullet grazed the side of his head and the last thing Jack saw was the entity escaping Celeste’s body and going straight for him.

_Idiot. My body’s already occupied._


----------



## zenmaldita (May 1, 2018)

@Berk ((one got in?! damn it hahaha and since it morphs to whatever worse thing you could imagine, we’re all done for! Good job lmao))

“Where is it now?” Claudia whispered, her hody tensed up but stayed where she was.

Berkana looked closely at the patch of grass, the creature was still there - skillfully swaying in it’s shadow mimicry. Their new guests had enough negative energy to allow such a thing to cross the mystical water barrier. It was just one but one is already plenty.

“It’s still on the shore.” Berkana replied in a similar tone. The time they spent hiding in the guardhouse reminded them that sound could attract the inked ghouls their way. _Oddly_, it paid no mind to the couple that left the boat. As the pair walked on with a red container, Berkana swore her nose picked up the scent of blood. “Those two are bad news!”

“Calm down, dear. She’s always been bad news.” Claudia kneeled in front of the hyena. She helped the latter in keeping her fur in check.

“No—I mean, _really_ bad news!” The scent wasn’t unknown to her, Berkana knew what a corpse smelled like. “They have a dead—no they have several bodies inside that container. Ah—I don’t know what’s worse, well it’s definitely those things...What have I done?”

Claudia placed a on Berkana’s. “We can gun down the girl. What do we do about the creature?”

Big Mama nodded, “We can’t let this place fall. It’s all we have.”


----------



## zenmaldita (May 1, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 
The ghost placed his hands on his hips - or whatever’s _left_ of him. “But did you die? Fine have it your way. Don’t say I didn’t warn you!” The apparition soon evaporated, leaving nothing but mist and a chill in the air.

“Was that a draft? It’s suddenly cold.” Angelo’s arms snaked around Zyrher’s waist and sheepishly snuggled the hyena’s nape. “Looks like the threat died down, but you still haven’t eaten yet. What am I gonna do with you?”


----------



## JackJackal (May 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> If that’s what you want.”
> 
> The possessed Celeste pulled the trigger at Jack. The blast rang in Jack’s ears until a less piercing sound of a blunt object breaking replaced it. The object in question was a porcelain vase that Malik had thrown. It hit Celeste on the face - startling her and skewing her aim. Louisa screamed out of sheer terror that confused the Jackal - _was she hit or was it me_?
> 
> ...



The entity was forced out of my body and one of my eyes turned red. "You can't possess us that easily"


----------



## zenmaldita (May 1, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar
“That’s far enough, Ms. Zen.”

While carrying the heavy cooler, Wulf had been looking down on his path the entire hike up as to not stumble. When he looked up, he saw a familiar water buffalo on top of the stone steps, blocking their path. He saw the man before, he was at the party - a Volpe guard who blocked the stairs at the restaurant. Now he’s blocking the steps to the manor.

_This guy’s a literal barge_. Wulf snickered to himself. _And this guy definitely knows Red. Our cover’s blown! _

“Ricardo~” The red panda cheered in the same sing-song voice that fooled the maid. “You’re as painfully obstructive as ever. Is Malik home?”

The maid, shocked at her mistake apologized profousely to the towering bull. The man shook his head in disbelief. “Go inside and have a senior replace your post. Newbies like you shouldn’t be out here.” With a brief curtsey the maid left, red from cheek to cheek.

Ricardo, in turn, scanned Wulf from head to toe. “And what’s yer name? We need to know what we mark the gravestone once the signora here discards you.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @zyther kaldrok
> The ghost placed his hands on his hips - or whatever’s _left_ of him. “But did you die? Fine have it your way. Don’t say I didn’t warn you!” The apparition soon evaporated, leaving nothing but mist and a chill in the air.
> 
> “Was that a draft? It’s suddenly cold.” Angelo’s arms snaked around Zyrher’s waist and sheepishly snuggled the hyena’s nape. “Looks like the threat died down, but you still haven’t eaten yet. What am I gonna do with you?”


"w-what" zyther was in a daze it felt like he was hit in the head with a 2x4 and worst of all "AWW what i thought i ate this sorry babe i think i just had a premonition or some shit" zyther sighed and started stuffing his face. he was going to eat tonight


----------



## Berk (May 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Big Mama nodded, “We can’t let this place fall. It’s all we have.”



:"D ))

Yikes! Was the Hyena's fur always that warm? At Claudia's contact, she was burning up.
_Don't notice..._
Looking from the shewolf and then to the strong hippo chaperone, the latter's words seemed to click. Something in her connected one situation to the next, and her heart plummeted.
"Not this place, too... Not you guys.. I think I like you too much! W-we need to figure out exactly_ what_ these things are feeding off of.. The source, I mean. But moreso...As much as I hate to admit it, their purpose. I only know about them from my own clan's beliefs, and likely attracted them for the same reason... Unfortunately unlike my kin, I cannot control their manifestation. My mind is too weak. I...I've not been in the best place as of late.. And whatever the thought, good or bad, it draws them."

As the hyaena sighed out all the tension bottled within her, the shewolf felt her guest's weight, and her eyes had drawn up blank, yet to leave the little patch of grass as the shade withheld its position there. It appeared partial to the reeking bodies, for which Berkana was indeed familiar with the scent of. Interesting, she thought, how the usual sweetness of a corpse had only come along after the shade's appearance, and with an absentmented sort of horror, she wondered if it was truly the smell of the entity rather than of a corpse all along.
"The others here, in the estate. I cannot help but feel that some of them are of a similar caliber to I. They are aware, even if not to the same extent, of these darker matters. We should leave him, yes, male energy I think, to preside over the bodies. I sense he be unwilling yet to leave them, though not forever. Once all signs of life are gone out here, he will have to pursue his way further inside.. But he'll be out of his element...."

The hyaena paused, but soon, concluded the unpleasant truth.
"We will have to trap him in a diamon on the mansion's floors and ask him what his people want. But we must be weary of the fox-looking one. Her energy is profound, and will surely be no service to us. I ask only that we do not harm her unless necessary.. Troubles or not she is a life force as any, and if it leaves this world, it will open another bridge for which the thoughtforms will _pour_ themselves into. "

 That little afterthought had left an almost palpable chill to play down Berkana's spine.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

Berk said:


> "We will have to trap him in a diamon on the mansion's floors and ask him what his people want. But we must be weary of the fox-looking one. Her energy is profound, and will surely be no service to us. I ask only that we do not harm her unless necessary.. Troubles or not she is a life force as any, and if it leaves this world, it will open another bridge for which the thoughtforms will _pour_ themselves into. "



Dumbfounded, Big Mama and Claudia exchanged looks. Usually it was Claudia who would dish out questions Berkana’s way, however it was the hippo’s turn to request for clarification.

“Did you mean Madame Volpe? She’s the previous lady of the house and the Don’s mother AND the resident spirit for more than a decade now. How on earth did you know she resides here?”

Claudia’s paw turned to a light grip. “Explain on the way. Let’s lure it inside like you said, we’ll have to alert everyone what to do.”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Wulf Canavar
> “That’s far enough, Ms. Zen.”
> 
> While carrying the heavy cooler, Wulf had been looking down on his path the entire hike up as to not stumble. When he looked up, he saw a familiar water buffalo on top of the stone steps, blocking their path. He saw the man before, he was at the party - a Volpe guard who blocked the stairs at the restaurant. Now he’s blocking the steps to the manor.
> ...




While Zen had been posing as a couple, Wulf had resisted flirting with the deer maid, no matter that he'd wanted to.   It wouldn't do to break character, after all.   And he did like having Zen on his arm like that.  Wulf might be a cad but he wasn't completely offensive about it.

And so he didn't get a chance to get the Deer Maid's name when Ricardo shoo'd her off.   But his eyes and ears followed her as she went up the steps.  Then, to his delight, the deer lady turned and looked back in his direction!  He smiled winningly, and his ears perked up focused on her.   All the better to hear you with, my dear.

"Catch you later...."  he called to her.  She blushed again and turned away, but there was a hidden smile on her face as she fled up the steps.   Wulf could tell by scent that she wouldn't mind that at all....

To Ricardo the water buffalo, Wulf said,

"Canavar.    Wulf Canavar." he said evenly, and returned the favor, sizing up the massive buffalo.  One did NOT hunt water buffalo by oneself.   One called the pack......  But no need to let this flunky know that.   And anyway, the cards Wulf and Zen had were all aces.  Seeing as Ricardo was doing his tough bouncer routine, Wulf changed tactics and called his bluff.  He motioned to Zen, and the two of them set the cooler down.  Wulf sat on it, and Zen followed his lead.

"It's cool, signore.   We'll just wait here then.   Why don't you explain to the Don why you kept him from getting his trophies tonight?   I'm sure he's a man full of patience and forgiveness....."

"Oh, and make sure to mention his most important bottle?"  Wulf held up the bag, with the clear bottle shape.

They stood there for several seconds.   

Ricardo furrowed his brows, glaring.   Wulf sat calmly, bottle in his lap.    Thoughts of the Don's personality went through Ricardo's mind.

Finally Ricardo sneered at them, turned, and stomped up the stairs.

"Follow me." he huffed.   Wulf winked at Zen, and she grinned back, impressed.    Wulf leaned over to Zen and whispered, "Just for that you have to lean on my arm again.  Oh and pretend we're in love again, Red, it's fun."  He winked at her.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "It's cool, signore.   We'll just wait here then.   Why don't you explain to the Don why you kept him from getting his trophies tonight?   I'm sure he's a man full of patience and forgiveness....."


((HAAAAA* love it*.))
((One day, Wulf will die surrounded by naked women. That’s the kind of person he is. And I have no qualms.))

With a wide grin, Zen pinched Wulf’s cheek and pulled it playfully. “Very funny, darling dearest. But I only have two arms and we best _head_ on with this delivery.” Zen grabbed her side of the cooler and waited for her partner in crime to do the same.

“Also- that girl’s called Dianne, Roxanne’s little sister. Let that sink into your naughty mind, mmm?”

No wonder they looked alike. Even the spots on her neck were similar to the one’s on Roxanne’s. Wulf wondered what it would be like to meet both of them. 

“And you’re telling me this because?”

“I thought I’d reward you with information for a job well done.”


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

*[You Join As A Lost Stranger Seeking Shelter] *(I uploaded the only ref sheet I have. He's currently wearing a beat-up black t-shirt and a pair of equally as beat up jeans. The top of his hands and feet are covered in fur. I failed to communicate that with the artist when they made the ref sheet for me. Here's another example art of him: -link-)

"This better work..." The monkey said to himself as he started rowing the boat he had just come across with an improvised paddle. How had he come across a boat? He literally tripped in it as he was walking on the shore. The vessel wasn't in pristine condition, to say the least, but he was hoping that it would get him across the body of water.

Rimna was lost. In fact he was so lost he had no idea where he was and had no sense of time.  He couldn't even tell if it was day or night. It had been days since he's had food and at this point he was desperate. Under normal circumstances he wouldn't be strolling about in a random castle in the middle of a lake. But he knew damn well these weren't normal circumstances.  And so he kept rowing the boat until he reached the shore near the bridge on the other side of the manor. He thought he saw silhouettes in the distance...

(I hope I'm doing this right.)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "w-what" zyther was in a daze it felt like he was hit in the head with a 2x4 and worst of all "AWW what i thought i ate this sorry babe i think i just had a premonition or some shit" zyther sighed and started stuffing his face. he was going to eat tonight



While Zyther ate at a pentagon shaped breakfast nook, he noticed some movement in the forest across the lake. Squinting his eyes he tried to get a better view and saw something big had slithered through the trees.

Then, a gentle poke to the middle of his brow. “Wrinkles, caro.”

Zyther brushed Angelo’s hand off gently and settled it down on the table. “I thought I saw something...Must have been the wind.” _After Torrence, I’m sure this one is just another hallucination._

Angelo sighed and planted a chaste kiss on Zyther’s forehead. “After this you need to sleep. Too much happened tonight.”

That would have been the plan until the kitchen’s intercom started buzzing white noise, and then later a voice:  “You’ll get what’s coming to you, you hiho de puta.”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[You Join As A Lost Stranger Seeking Shelter] *(I uploaded the only ref sheet I have. He's currently wearing a beat-up black t-shirt and a pair of equally as beat up jeans. The top of his hands and feet are covered in fur. I failed to communicate that with the artist when they made the ref sheet for me. Here's another example art of him: -link-)
> 
> "This better work..." The monkey said to himself as he started rowing the boat he had just come across with an improvised paddle. How had he come across a boat? He literally tripped in it as he was walking on the shore. The vessel wasn't in pristine condition, to say the least, but he was hoping that it would get him across the body of water.
> 
> ...




((Welcome!   You're doing fine!    -Wulf))


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Catch you later...." he called to her. She blushed again and turned away, but there was a hidden smile on her face as she fled up the steps. Wulf could tell by scent that she wouldn't mind that at all....


(Oh no she's coming for me!)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Oh no she's coming for me!)



((Heh.   Ok, buddy.   You're on!  I bet Wulf can chase faster than Aaron can!  <wink>   And there is her sister......))


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Heh.   Ok, buddy.   You're on!  I bet Wulf can chase faster than Aaron can!  <wink>   And there is her sister......))


(sister?! And of course you can chase faster! You're a big, menacing wolf. I'm a little doge. I think we know who would hunt who...)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((HAAAAA* love it*.))
> ((One day, Wulf will die surrounded by naked women. That’s the kind of person he is. And I have no qualms.))
> 
> With a wide grin, Zen pinched Wulf’s cheek and pulled it playfully. “Very funny, darling dearest. But I only have two arms and we best _head_ on with this delivery.” Zen grabbed her side of the cooler and waited for her partner in crime to do the same.
> ...




((Heh heh.   How could they ever measure up to you, Red?   <wink>   I'm sure you don't have any qualms.  <eyebrow raise>    Should add to my sig:    @zenmaldita has no qualms!))

Wulf let her pinch his cheek and winked at the 'darling dearest'.  Then chuckled at her 'head' pun.   He picked up his side of the cooler and they followed Ricardo up the stairs.

When Zen mentioned Dianne was Roxanne's sister, Wulf did a double-take.  Although he was a cad, he'd learned at least some lessons about treating women.   And he'd have to tread a bit lightly now.   And both......   Never!  Of course not!   But he was a big bad wolf.....


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (sister?! And of course you can chase faster! You're a big, menacing wolf. I'm a little doge. I think we know who would hunt who...)




(( heh, no, no.  I mean that the nice deer maid in the manor is Dianne, and her older sister is the flirtatious, dangerous-yet-seductive deer waitress named Roxanne, who by my writing I rescued from a horrible death.   And I meant that Wulf would run faster than Aaron and so be able to catch Dianne before Aaron would.   But that maybe Wulf could chase Roxanne and Aaron could chase Dianne.....

Double-date chase night?

Woods?   Full moon?  <grin>))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> While Zyther ate at a pentagon shaped breakfast nook, he noticed some movement in the forest across the lake. Squinting his eyes he tried to get a better view and saw something big had slithered through the trees.
> 
> Then, a gentle poke to the middle of his brow. “Wrinkles, caro.”
> 
> ...


hiho de puta? oh motherfucker wait whos calling who a motherfucker im so fucking tired" there was a snicker from outside "aww come on cant i just have " pulls out his pistol (he made sure to take the gun from his car before they left) "SOME PIECE AND FUCKING QUIET"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

(hey @zenmaldita can i introduce a character? he'll be a new npc i guess a paranormal presence)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (hey @zenmaldita can i introduce a character? he'll be a new npc i guess a paranormal presence)


( sure go ahead! )

(I’ll reply to @Rimna in a bit, just gonna get a snack)


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> (( heh, no, no.  I mean that the nice deer maid in the manor is Dianne, and her older sister is the flirtatious, dangerous-yet-seductive deer waitress named Roxanne, who by my writing I rescued from a horrible death.   And I meant that Wulf would run faster than Aaron and so be able to catch Dianne before Aaron would.   But that maybe Wulf could chase Roxanne and Aaron could chase Dianne.....


(Oh! I didn’t read your story right haha. )


Wulf Canavar said:


> Double-date chase night?
> 
> Woods? Full moon? <grin>))


(Sure. We’d have to get them out of the manor first cuz Zen said we’re all gonna die.)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

@Asassinator 
*I’m* not allowed to kill any players......... :3c


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Asassinator
> *I’m* not allowed to kill any players......... :3c


(Oh good)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Oh! I didn’t read your story right haha. )
> 
> (Sure. We’d have to get them out of the manor first cuz Zen said we’re all gonna die.)




((<grin>   Yep yep.    Or maybe just chase them through the haunted halls?  Heh))


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((<grin>   Yep yep.    Or maybe just chase them through the haunted halls?  Heh))


(Don’t let Roxanne see me though :3 I’m too tired to fight her again)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Don’t let Roxanne see me though :3 I’m too tired to fight her again)




((<wink>))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

(a being is coming forth from the depths will u be ready for its entrance?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (a being is coming forth from the depths will u be ready for its entrance?)


(Is it chuthullu? I think @Le Chat Nécro ‘s chant is summoning him!)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

(i would liken him more to azathoth)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> The entity was forced out of my body and one of my eyes turned red. "You can't possess us that easily"



The spirit bounced back to Celeste’s body only to meet difficulty in making the female host move. Her limbs convulsed awkwardly and in his frustration the spirit glared at Jack and then slowly turned Celeste’s head in a slow creaky fashion at Malik. 

“Should’ve—-sh-shh shot y-you instead.”

The fox only shrugged. “You caught Celeste off guard and missed. She won’t allow that to happen again.”

With an egotistical laugh and a high pitched shriek, Celeste’s body started crawling towards the Don only to halt at his feet. The maid’s body convulsed for a few second until the door suddenly burst open and Celeste started coughing.

Malik kneeled down next to her and soothed her back. “Good job, Celeste.”

Weary from her battle of wills, the maid smiled weakly before ahe succumed to sleep. Malik laid her down on the bed and proceeded to untie Louisa. “You’ve been really brave Ms. Saint Claire.” Malik looked up at Jack. “It’s a good thing you’re with such a dependable gent.”

Jack felt a smirk crept on his face. He felt slightly proud, embarrassed, and weirded out that a mafia don was praising him. 

“So, think you can kill it, Jackal? Judging from your graze wound that’s healing in front of me...something tells me you’re more than a mere mortal.”

More than a mortal indeed, Jack and Shadir concluded that the spirit can’t occupy Malik’s body and decided to run for it. _On the run, huh? _Shadir quivered inside the Jackal. _A good hunt is a good warm up._

“Looks like I’m going out for a hunt.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The spirit bounced back to Celeste’s body only to meet difficulty in making the female host move. Her limbs convulsed awkwardly and in his frustration the spirit glared at Jack and then slowly turned Celeste’s head in a slow creaky fashion at Malik.
> 
> “Should’ve—-sh-shh shot y-you instead.”
> 
> ...


a dark force felt that a large amount of chaos was brewing at this dwelling "mmmmmm sssssweeet insanity" it licked its lips as its proceeded to possess a guard his eyes turning blood red and a smile growing on his face "itssss been to long"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

"pat your alright" a fellow guard walked up to the now possessed one concerned "dude whats hnggh" it picked up pat by the neck and said "hello meatsack" he procceeded to tear out pats heart and devour it whole. all pat could do was stare in horror as his still beating heart was devoured by his former coworker


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna was lost. In fact he was so lost he had no idea where he was and had no sense of time. He couldn't even tell if it was day or night. It had been days since he's had food and at this point he was desperate. Under normal circumstances he wouldn't be strolling about in a random castle in the middle of a lake. But he knew damn well these weren't normal circumstances. And so he kept rowing the boat until he reached the shore near the bridge on the other side of the manor. He thought he saw silhouettes in the distance...



During his wanderings, the moon peaked from the clouds and bathed the lone boatman and the water with moonlight. The water shimmered as it showed off it’s pristine body - clean and clear - clear enough for Rimna to see it’s bottom littered with skeletons covered with sand, stone and vegetation.

It was either the castle before him have violent owners, or it was all in the past.

On the other hand, Rimna also caught a glimpse of two men on shore having a chat - that is until one of them decided to claw the other’s heart out and devour it.

NO NO NO the choice is pretty obvious isn’t it?
c
[Keep Rowing to the Castle] or [Risk going to Shore and Run into the Forest]


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

it thru pats lifeless body against a wall "hmmm such delicous soul"he sniffed as he ripped a piece of his vessels arm off and ate it "where is the inheritor i wonder"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

it knew it was being watched and he let the creature on the boat stare as he smiled. "you seem unfullfilling" it said seemingly able to communicate with @Rimna thruhis mind no his soul "im after a much sweeter treat"


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

For everyone’s knowledge, the Volpe Manor and it’s premises now have:

An army of ink-black shapeshifting thought beings from another dimension hiding in the forest. One of them managed to cross by using the shadow cast by Zen and Wulf’s boat. Weak to sunlight.
One demon out to devour delicious people in more ways than one. Weak to Sunlight.
One magical salt water lake that can burn or suppress demonic beings upon contact. It’s true potency, origin and master unknown.
One ancient demon in Jack’s body who grows OP by the minute and will nuke us if given the chance to kill other non-mortals first. Will succumb to the lake water if by some miracle we get him in the water.
One looney fox with a personality switch who’ll rambo his way to victory. Heavily injured but still alive and kicking.

One vengeful spirit who failed to “end the line” on his first try: kill Malik and/or Louisa. He is now on the prowl for the _other_ possible first lady.
One necromancer. The other possible first lady. Currently in Madame Volpe’s private greenhouse - equipped with UV sun lamps.
Two raised up corpses - one rotting bison and one freshly killed she-wolf. The latter will stop functioning at sunrise.
One master assassin candidate.
One powerful poltergeist who can command the entire manor staff with coded bell rings.
An army of heavily armed maids in cute dresses and frilly aprons. Guns and knives in thigh straps included.
One Wolf monster who can summon a pack and end us all if the first two demons don’t.
One 25 year old virgin.
Yep. It’s totally safe here! We did the right thing hiding in here =)))

We have 2.5 hrs to sunrise!


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> For everyone’s knowledge, the Volpe Manor and it’s premises now have:
> 
> An army of ink-black shapeshifting thought beings from another dimension hiding in the forest. One of them managed to cross by using the shadow cast by Zen and Wulf’s boat. Weak to sunlight.
> One demon out to devour delicious people in more ways than one. Weak to Sunlight.
> ...


(Wait, what about @Rimna ?)


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> For everyone’s knowledge, the Volpe Manor and it’s premises now have:
> 
> An army of ink-black shapeshifting thought beings from another dimension hiding in the forest. One of them managed to cross by using the shadow cast by Zen and Wulf’s boat. Weak to sunlight.
> One demon out to devour delicious people in more ways than one. Weak to Sunlight.
> ...



( Just gets better by the minute, doesn't it? x'D )


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> During his wanderings, the moon peaked from the clouds and bathed the lone boatman and the water with moonlight. The water shimmered as it showed off it’s pristine body - clean and clear - clear enough for Rimna to see it’s bottom littered with skeletons covered with sand, stone and vegetation.
> 
> It was either the castle before him have violent owners, or it was all in the past.
> 
> ...



(what a comforting intro scenario)

*[Rimna keeps rowing to the castle]
*
The monkey stopped to try and assess the situation, his boat keeping its momentum in the silent water. He knew he had to make a choice soon as he was barely keeping himself together. Looking at the forest, he felt extremely unsettled. Plus, he knew that he wouldn't have the strength to go through the woods. Starved, battered and exhausted, he preferred being butchered alive.

The voices he heard in his head didn't phase him at first. He thought he was starting to hallucinate due to lack of nutrients and sleep. Upon getting closer to the shore he realized that maybe the murderous silhouette spoke to him somehow.  Besides, his boat had started sinking. He didn't have a choice anymore. The primate somehow gathered strength to get close enough to jump on the shore.

@zyther kaldrok "Am I dead?"  Rimna asked


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Wait, what about @Rimna ?)


this list only includes chars who are either a supernatural being or a dangerous person

so far i do nt know @Rimna ‘s abilities yet.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> ( Just gets better by the minute, doesn't it? x'D )


(I didnt expect it to escalate this much hahaha
oh hey I missed you! Le Chat said she’s just waiting for Bob to reply before she replies to you. Of he doesnt reply today she’ll just go ahead with you)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> this list only includes chars who are either a supernatural being or a dangerous person



(I posted my sona's backstory in another thread earlier - he's a former special ops infiltrator, but in his current state he's in no condition to do anything. Maybe if he gets the chance to recover, and if we don't all die horribly, he could be a potentially dangerous character.)


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (I didnt expect it to escalate this much hahaha
> oh hey I missed you! Le Chat said she’s just waiting for Bob to reply before she replies to you. Of he doesnt reply today she’ll just go ahead with you)


 
(Oh good, I was about to message her and ask what her plans were- don't want to fall too far behind, things move pretty fast around here! )


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> (Oh good, I was about to message her and ask what her plans were- don't want to fall too far behind, things move pretty fast around here! )


(yes..I was told haha I didnt think we moved that fast at first....but now I see it. We have bursts of development every now and then. I’m sure it’s slower with 1 on 1

anyways I think we’re still good. While a lot is happening in other people’s scenarios, it’s still all happening simultaneously and evenly as magical as that sounds. If anything, their events affect yours too as shown by the vengeful spirit out and about now)


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (yes..I was told haha I didnt think we moved that fast at first....but now I see it. We have bursts of development every now and then. I’m sure it’s slower with 1 on 1
> 
> anyways I think we’re still good. While a lot is happening in other people’s scenarios, it’s still all happening simultaneously and evenly as magical as that sounds. If anything, their events affect yours too as shown by the vengeful spirit out and about now)



( Oh lordy, good luck to my boys- getting a distinct feeling they'll need progressively more of it as this catastrophe of a night unfolds. )


----------



## JackJackal (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The spirit bounced back to Celeste’s body only to meet difficulty in making the female host move. Her limbs convulsed awkwardly and in his frustration the spirit glared at Jack and then slowly turned Celeste’s head in a slow creaky fashion at Malik.
> 
> “Should’ve—-sh-shh shot y-you instead.”
> 
> ...



"I'll take care of it. But I think you three should leave this place. If I die then That thing will be the least of your worries.' I told them as I untied Louisa. I then walked to the door and looked back at Malik, "Keep Louisa safe for me will ya? And no matter what you see or hear don't come back to help me. I don't want anyone getting hurt."
_"Stop talking you weak buffoon! We must repay our healing wound!" _Shadir  said in my mind and for a split second both Malik and Louisa could see a more demonic looking version of me giving them a murderous psychotic smile


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Le Chat said she’s just waiting for Bob to reply before she replies to you. Of he doesnt reply today she’ll just go ahead with you)


(Oi! I replied and was waiting for a long time already! Do I have to quote myself to show you guys?)


----------



## JackJackal (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Oi! I replied and was waiting for a long time already! Do I have to quote myself to show you guys?)


(Calm yourself Assassin)


----------



## Berk (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Claudia’s paw turned to a light grip. “Explain on the way. Let’s lure it inside like you said, we’ll have to alert everyone what to do.”



Berkana nodded in agreement, and beseeches her new friends to follow, as she herself crept cautiously outside, into the open air, and in nonchalant pursuit of those who had come before them.

"Hmn. A Madame? That makes sense. Though I knew not that she was dead, I assure you." her head darts left, then right, then left again, as though she were preparing for them a quick escape.. "I am comforted to know now this was the presence I felt. Nothing defends its home better than a geist. She's a stern protector, look at how they cower in the forest and the plants nearby. That is easy to tell. But once I am out in the open, I'll serve as a bridge. You two best be a few strides ahead of me. Open the entrance so that I may come in, then we'll bar him outside until the sigil can be drawn..Sound good?"



zenmaldita said:


> One 25 year old virgin.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

Berk said:


>


((guess who))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Oi! I replied and was waiting for a long time already! Do I have to quote myself to show you guys?)


(She just didnt want Bob to be left behind.)


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (She just didnt want Bob to be left behind.)


(He isn’t. I just thought you guys didn’t see my post)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (He isn’t. I just thought you guys didn’t see my post)


((You are not Bob. Unless he's actually your alt. And all you said was that he doesn't post on weekends. There are currently 4 of us together. Sorry for not wanting to leave a man behind in our interaction. I'll post today so just cool your jets.))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 2, 2018)

@zenmaldita @BobtheCob @Illuminaughty @Asassinator 
If the hobo replied, Edelweiss did not hear it; too distracted by the movements of Madam Volpe. She had not seen what happened, but the sound of metal on stone drew her attention and then suddenly the ghost was gone. It was an abrupt change, the lingering chill of the afterlife suddenly being replaced by the damp warmth of the conservatory. It was like stepping outside of your house in the summer, leaving the comfort of the air conditioning only to be met by oppressive heat. Though she was likely the only one to feel that way. If her living guests felt anything it all, it was an eerie chill being replaced by a comforting warmth. Only Edelweiss felt more comfortable with ghosts than with people. 

_"I must go. You'll find me again."_ That is what she had said before vanishing. _Not concerning in the slightest._ She groaned to herself, though she could feel a pit growing in her stomach. _What would spook a ghost? Why would Madam Volpe leave so suddenly when surely this place is on lock down after the night we've had? What kind of danger are we in now?_

A knock drew her attention to the doorway as two frogs stepped in to join the party. _Oh good, just what I wanted. More breathers interrupting things. My god the living are so inconvenient._ At least these two were being polite about it. Ribby and Croaks. Their names were bit on the nose, but they seemed like good guys. And apparently they were sent by Malik, a fact that sent a small blush to her cheeks under her fur. _He's alive! And worried about me. Aww. Wait. Why is he worried? Situation? Oh fuck, what did he do this time?_

Before she could answer Ribby's question or ask any of her own, the dog cut in. She could feel the budding headache growing with each word and her brow began to twitch slightly. 

*"Excuse me,"* she snipped as soon as he was done giving his little spiel, *"But I believe he was asking me a question. Not you. Did your mother not teach you any manners?"* Having mentioned mothers, she couldn't help but note that she was sounding much like her own; cold and stern. She wasn't quite sure how she felt about that, but she didn't really have the luxury of time to figure that out. This was her bit now, and she was committed to it. 

She turned abruptly to the two frogs. *"Yes, this boy is bothering me. Thanks to him and his rudeness I've not only been interrupted while trying to do important work but now my companion has disappeared. So I did a whole fucking seance for nothing."* The rant had started and she was all set to continue ripping into everyone and everything, but she forced herself to stop. It wouldn't do any good to alienate _everyone_. Once more she pinched the bridge of her nose and took a deep breath to settle herself. 

*"Now,"* her words were slower, more deliberate as she was trying very hard not to let her frustrations show, but she just ended up sounding exhausted, *"Please tell me what is going on. What is this situation and how is it so bad that it could startle a powerful ghost?"*

((there, that should cover about everything))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

@Rimna "mmmm not yet not until your heart is in my belly" it licked its lips


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @Rimna "mmmm not yet not until your heart is in my belly" it licked its lips



(I'm sorry who/what was your character? I'm kinda lost...)


----------



## Asassinator (May 2, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"Excuse me,"* she snipped as soon as he was done giving his little spiel, *"But I believe he was asking me a question. Not you. Did your mother not teach you any manners?"*


@BobtheCob @Illuminaughty @zenmaldita
(My reaction when I saw this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aaron just wanted some information...)
Aaron didn’t think the witch was happy with his presence, the tone in her voice just says it all.

Since she was talking to the two frogs, Aaron didn’t feel like interrupting again. He decided to leave the argument. _Andy can take care of himself,_ he thought,_ plus, he has all those people for protection. _

Aaron walks down the haunted hallways, with no real intention of what to do next.


----------



## Berk (May 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((guess who))



Poor frail woman owo ))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> (I'm sorry who/what was your character? I'm kinda lost...)


(oh sorry this is not zyther me this is a new genderless character he is a dark primordial being)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

Berk said:


> Poor frail woman owo ))


((yeah I've come to realize that I have two dangerous virgins in my castle....Claudia is 27 tho =)))) mmhmhm ))


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok: 

The monkey stood there and looked at the figure. Shaking his head, he was unable to focus on any features. He looked around and saw no alternative, so he turned and spoke to the dark mass.

"Look... can we talk about this after I've rested a bit? I wouldn't know how hearts taste and I'm not too keen on having mine eaten, but you might enjoy it more after I've recovered. I'm going to go to the castle now."

Rimna was certain he was hallucinating due to sleep deprivation.  He followed the path leading to the manor without looking back. This creature reminded him of some of his special ops trainings - the recruits were purposefully kept awake for as long as they could be, while out in the middle of nowhere. Every single one of them was hallucinating and seeing things at one point or another. The primate thought it was just like in training so he wasn't worried. This lead him to believe the building was empty. He made his way to the entrance gate, couldn't open it, saw a window he could reach and went for that. He took off his shirt, folded it around his right hand and smashed the glass with a few good whacks. 

That little stunt took all the strength he had in him. He simply passed out once he entered the manor, just barely avoiding the shattered pieces of glass on his way down to the floor.

(I hope this sort of entrance is allowed/can work)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 2, 2018)

@Rimna ((monkey boy's got guts. brushed off a demon like nobody's business. yes this works out lmao, I'll write a follow up for you))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @zyther kaldrok:
> 
> The monkey stood there and looked at the figure. Shaking his head, he was unable to focus on any features. He looked around and saw no alternative, so he turned and spoke to the dark mass.
> 
> ...


it was suprised most thing crumple up into a ball when it speaks to them "brave creature that one is" it smiled and snickered "best to keep an eye on that one" (where is the shore at is it close to the mansion?)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

I_Tried.jpg =)))
Lets try not to blow it up like we did at the restaurant hahaha
the bridge is approx 500m or less
assume the same distance from the edges​


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

(ah ok thanks zen)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (ah ok thanks zen)


(hope it helps)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 3, 2018)

(For anyone interested, I have a bio form of my sona. I'm going to post it in the spoiler below so it doesn't clog the thread. If you have any additional questions, feel free to ask.
Also - is the manor located in the real world or in a fictional world? e.g. is it in Italy for example? I want to have a reason for my sona to be there)


Spoiler



Name: Rimna
Age: 24 (but for the sake of the RP, he can be up to 30 y.o. It might be best if we assume he's 27 when he finds himself on the island)
Sex: Male
Species: Monkey
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 155~ lbs
---
Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Grey but lighter grey on his torso and inner thighs and inner arms. 
- Markings: Has a scar running down his right-side of the face, all the way from the forehead, through the right eye, down to the base of the cheek. Tail has a white end.
- Eye color: Green
Behavior and Personality: Laid-back, relaxed, quiet, reserved, almost never speaks unless spoken to, will do anything to stay out of trouble and avoid a fight.
---
Skills: 
-Deceptively tough. Naturally high agility and dexterity. High endurance.
-Due to his history, he has been taught hand-to-hand combat, using guns and knives, infiltration and thieving skills.
-He has recently picked up hacking but isn't too good at it.
Weaknesses: Bad team player. Distant, keeps to himself. Is very often too passive/engufled by apathy.
---
Likes: When things are quiet. When he's on his own. Sleeping/daydreaming. Jogging, climbing, hiking and exploring. Loves the warm weather, loves swimming.
Dislikes: Crowded places, loud places and noise. Hates cold weather. Doesn't like it when others try to change him or get close to him.

History:
Rimna was left at a door of an orphanage in northern Canada, during a cold winter's night. At the age of 6 he was kidnapped and forced to work for a contraband and drug trafficking organization, operating at north-western Hudson bay. At the age of 16 he witnessed a meeting between high-ranking members of the criminal group, but he was caught and received the beating of his life, as well as getting the scar on his face. The primate was left for dead in a pile of rubbish in a warehouse, but fortunately for him, the entire place was raided by special forces. Almost everyone else was gunned down, apart from the rest of the slaves. Some of the bosses escaped. 

The monkey was discovered in the aftermath and was taken to a hospital to recover so he can be interrogated. He told the investigators everything he knew. Realizing they had come across someone with virtually no identity, they offered him a deal - either join them and help take down the rest of the criminal group, or spend the remainder of his days in prison. His reward would be a new identity and a chance for a new life. He agreed, and spent the next 6 years training and going on missions with the special forces. At the age of 22 he helped to bring down one of the biggest trafficking organizations in the northern hemisphere. And as promised, he was given his new identity and was let go. 

For the past few years he has been working at a pit-stop motel near the Alaskan border. He's a maintenance worker - he repairs trucks and keep the motel in shape. No one there knows about his past or cares to, and he likes it that way. Now Rimna is saving money to move down to the tropics, preferably in the Caribbean sea. Sometimes he uses his skills to steal confiscated goods at the Alaskan border.
---
Additional info
---
Clothing/Personal Style: Jeans and a T-shirt
Goal: To move to the tropics and run his own spa hotel or beauty salon.
Profession: Currently maintenance worker at a pit-stop motel.
Theme song: Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive (Mirrors Edge OST)
Birthdate: Doesn't know, but celebrates it on the 24th of December
Star sign: Doesn't believe in them
Favorite food: Fries
Favorite drink: Peach juice; Rum
Favorite location: The Caribbean sea
Favorite weather: Hot summers
Favorite color: Pink
Least liked food: Tomatoes
Least liked drink: Sweet carbonated drinks
Least liked location: Where he currently is
Least liked weather: Cold


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

@Rimna


zenmaldita said:


> If it helps, I based the Volpe Manor on Miramare Castle. It's not an exact replica but at least you all have an idea about it's size, and possible other places to go to
> 
> 
> Spoiler


(( fictional Italy =)) the lake water has high salt content, making it reflective and gives boats higher buoyancy ))


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31559
> 
> I_Tried.jpg =)))
> I'll build the manor in sims if we don't end up blowing it up
> ...


(Nice work Zen. But when did everyone get to the mansion?)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (Nice work Zen. But when did everyone get to the mansion?)


((since forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 2 • Free to Join]
that's your scene
everyone else got a similar thing where they all ended up there.
You, O'Maley, Louisa, Ricardo, Demos, Mercedes, Malik went by boat
Zyther, Angelo, Edelweiss, Andy went by car
Aaron/Asassinator went on Foot and was the last person to come in before the bridge flooded
Ribby & Croaks were already inside from the start
Berkana and Rimna went by boat a little later after you guys
Doc will arrive by car later))


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((since forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 2 • Free to Join]
> that's your scene
> everyone else got a similar thing where they all ended up there.))


(ah. ok then)


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Doc will arrive by car later))


(OOH! New character?)


zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31559
> 
> I_Tried.jpg =)))
> I'll build the manor in sims if we don't end up blowing it up
> ...


(Nice! Also, are you going to actually make the characters in Sims? It would take a lot of work though...)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (OOH! New character?)
> (Nice! Also, are you going to actually make the characters in Sims? It would take a lot of work though...)


(Yeah, my classmate)
(Nah I won't make the chars. That will take *a lot* of modding)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

furry sims mod? where can i find?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (Yeah, my classmate)
> (Nah I won't make the chars. That will take *a lot* of modding)


(Sounded like it)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Felt like drawing the reoccurring maids: Dianne, the newbie Parlour Maid @Wulf Canavar 's flirting with =))) you dirty dirty man
and Celeste, the dual gun weilding senior Chamber Maid who got possessed briefly and shot @JackJackal =)) she says sorry


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31561
> Felt like drawing the reoccurring maids: Dianne, the newbie Parlour Maid @Wulf Canavar 's flirting with =))) you dirty dirty man
> and Celeste, the dual gun weilding senior Chamber Maid who got possessed briefly and shot @JackJackal =)) she says sorry


ah she's fine. Jack has been hit with much worse.


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31561
> Felt like drawing the reoccurring maids: Dianne, the newbie Parlour Maid @Wulf Canavar 's flirting with =))) you dirty dirty man
> and Celeste, the dual gun weilding senior Chamber Maid who got possessed briefly and shot @JackJackal =)) she says sorry


Your drawings are great, as always.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Big Mama and Claudia for @Berk
(I decided to make Claudia a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog specifically for their "faulty" shyness)
(I based Big Mama on Queen Latifah hahaha)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

it looks at its vessels hand "damn mortal bodies cant stay together" the skin and muscle was bubbling and peeling off "i need a new one a LIVE one" its sniffed the air getting a familiar scent "oh shadir is hear how wonderful we should catch up soon or maybe tommorow night"


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31561
> Felt like drawing the reoccurring maids: Dianne, the newbie Parlour Maid @Wulf Canavar 's flirting with =))) you dirty dirty man
> and Celeste, the dual gun weilding senior Chamber Maid who got possessed briefly and shot @JackJackal =)) she says sorry


((Battle maids are best maids. If things don't work out with Malik, Edelweiss might have to pick one of these ladies up. ))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

Yay for more Zen artwork!

Love it!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31562
> Big Mama and Claudia for @Berk
> (I decided to make Claudia a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog specifically for their "faulty" shyness)
> (I based Big Mama on Queen Latifah hahaha)



((Ah, Chek wolfdog.  I'd been wondering what a wolfdog is.))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

*All replies are arranged chronologically.*



Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf let her pinch his cheek and winked at the 'darling dearest'.  Then chuckled at her 'head' pun.  He picked up his side of the cooler and they followed Ricardo up the stairs.


When they reached the pier's lobby, Ricardo tried to bar them there to no avail.
"You got anything to eat, _Richard_?" Red taunted the towering buffalo. "Malik's assignment had taken a lot out of me."
Ricardo huffed and jabbed a finger at her. "_You_ will call him Don Volpe, you filthy head-hunter."
"Well, aren't you a saint. Sure. I'll call him by title when you actually him here."
By Wulf's logic, Ricardo could have easily snapped the little red panda's neck but instead of doing so he just surrendered. "Follow me."



Rimna said:


> That little stunt took all the strength he had in him. He simply passed out once he entered the manor, just barely avoiding the shattered pieces of glass on his way down to the floor.


Unknown to Rimna, an old greying wolfhound spotted him collapsed on the floor. Instead of alerting the staff, the eccentric old dog takes him to the smoking room to patch him up. Soon, the pungent smell of tobacco brought the monkey back to his senses and found himself in a dimly lit bar room.
"Fancy a glass, lad?"
*[Accept the drink] [Act defensively and demand to know where you are] [Improvise]
*


Le Chat Nécro said:


> She groaned to herself, though she could feel a pit growing in her stomach. _What would spook a ghost? Why would Madam Volpe leave so suddenly when surely this place is on lock down after the night we've had? What kind of danger are we in now?_


@Illuminaughty as well
For a second the lake water outside the conservatory illuminated a bright blue light travelling across the waves from the manor's shores towards the forest. The trees rustled against a strong wind, making birds fly away momentarily. Although Edelweiss' back was turned, she felt the sudden surge of power being released from where she stood while Ribby and Croaks saw the whole thing.



Berk said:


> You two best be a few strides ahead of me. Open the entrance so that I may come in, then we'll bar him outside until the sigil can be drawn..Sound good?"


Having devised a plan, the trip made their way to the main building. They hiked up the stone steps as fast as they could with Claudia and Big Mama leading the way. The steps weren't high but every step felt like a burning pain on Berkana's thighs, making her slower than she anticipated. Despite this, she grit her teeth and willed her way up.

They were almost at the door when a sudden gust of wind swept across the steps and the blades of grass. It was strong enough to hit Berkana in the chest, pushing her sideways to a patch of grass. The hyena landed on her bottom, facing the lake's illuminating waters rushing towards the forest. The small shadow that was hiding in the greenery roared loudly as some of it's parts touched the water. It desperately clung to the blade of grass, unable to follow. Claudia slid down to Berkana's side and pulled her up, hoisting the hyena's right arm over her shoulder. "The madame's buying us time, let's go."

Once inside, they barred the door and Berkana started drawing the needed sigil. That's when Claudia saw @Asassinator wandering about, and @Wulf Canavar and the red panda she spoke against sitting on one of the lobby loungers.
"Berkana, how many people do you need to perform that ritual?"



Asassinator said:


> Aaron walks down the haunted hallways, with no real intention of what to do next.


While Aaron wandered through the vast halls, his nose caught a whiff  of several people's blood nearby. His eyes quickly searched the now empty foyer and followed the scent to a lobby facing a pier. He felt his heart sank at little. The last time he saw Dawn alive was at a boat dock as well. Someone's bound to die again in this place. Should he even bother to prevent it?



JackJackal said:


> "Keep Louisa safe for me will ya? And no matter what you see or hear don't come back to help me. I don't want anyone getting hurt."


Jack closed the door behind him and started his hunt. A powerful surge of energy startled Shadir inside him and made Jack look out the window. He saw the water outside glistening with blue light as it crossed the lake from the manor's shore to the forest, shaking it's trees. Whatever it was, it excited the demon inside him even further. Powerful beings are such tasty morsels.

Then he heard a whisper in his head from a fellow dark force (@zyther kaldrok ) "Shadir...long time no see."


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Jack closed the door behind him and started his hunt. A powerful surge of energy startled Shadir inside him and made Jack look out the window. He saw the water outside glistening with blue light as it crossed the lake from the manor's shore to the forest, shaking it's trees. Whatever it was, it excited the demon inside him even further. Powerful beings are such tasty morsels.
> 
> Then he heard a whisper in his head from a fellow dark force (@zyther kaldrok ) "Shadir...long time no see."



_'ah the darkness of Zyther has come to see. tell me now how things are for thee?'_ Shadir responded but I had kept my foucus on the taks at hand. Shadir didn't have full control yet but one wrong move and It's over for everyone. "Stay focused Shadir. If I'm going to kill this thing then you need to help."
_'What makes you think I would help a homeless sniveling welp? He who lost his family to fire now tries to fix his sins so dire?' ( @zyther kaldrok)_


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Unknown to Rimna, an old greying wolfhound spotted him collapsed on the floor. Instead of alerting the staff, the eccentric old dog takes him to the smoking room to patch him up. Soon, the pungent smell of tobacco brought the monkey back to his senses and found himself in a dimly lit bar room.
> "Fancy a glass, lad?"
> *[Accept the drink] [Act defensively and demand to know where you are] [Improvise]*



*[Act defensively and demand to know where you are]*

The monkey slowly opened his eyes. Vision still hazy, he saw a figure holding something. Suddenly the stench of tobacco filled his nostrils and he remembered breaking in an abandoned castle and falling to the ground. It wasn't abandoned after all! Adrenaline rushed through his veins as he jumped up and pushed the wolfhound aside. In a state of panic, he grabbed a bottle and a chair and stood in the opposite end of the room. He felt something on his torso and when he looked down he saw bandages across his right shoulder and chest. And just as sudden as his first impulse, the reality set in - his body was shaky at best. He could barely stand up and he soon realized he's in more trouble than he could deal with. Still, he assumed the place was hostile.

 "Who the fuck are you? This your castle? Where am I even... Italy? What do you want from me?" Rimna used the chair as a sort of shield while holding the bottle with his injured right hand, above his shoulder ready to throw it at the old dog.  He was breathing heavily and his eyes were darting across the room. The primate hadn't been this scared for his life in years. His heart was racing and he was so tempted to try and make a run for it through the door. But he knew he couldn't, he had no idea what was waiting for him out there. He already made the mistake of breaking in the manor without doing proper reconnaissance. He thought he was completely fucked.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> [Act defensively and demand to know where you are]


"Not a fan of whiskey, aye? I can respect that." The old hound brushed off the monkey's panicked demands by sitting himself on an armchair across from him. "Calm down, lad. If I wanted to kill ye I would've. Besides yer the one in the wrong 'ere - breaking into people's homes. Sit down and tell me who ye are."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

Berk said:


> Berkana nodded in agreement, and beseeches her new friends to follow, as she herself crept cautiously outside, into the open air, and in nonchalant pursuit of those who had come before them.
> 
> "Hmn. A Madame? That makes sense. Though I knew not that she was dead, I assure you." her head darts left, then right, then left again, as though she were preparing for them a quick escape.. "I am comforted to know now this was the presence I felt. Nothing defends its home better than a geist. She's a stern protector, look at how they cower in the forest and the plants nearby. That is easy to tell. But once I am out in the open, I'll serve as a bridge. You two best be a few strides ahead of me. Open the entrance so that I may come in, then we'll bar him outside until the sigil can be drawn..Sound good?"




((I was trying to guess who, but decided to let it be private.

<grin>))


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Not a fan of whiskey, aye? I can respect that." The old hound brushed off the monkey's panicked demands by sitting himself on an armchair across from him. "Calm down, lad. If I wanted to kill ye I would've. Besides yer the one in the wrong 'ere - breaking into people's homes. Sit down and tell me who ye are."



Rimna came to the conclusion that the only solution to the situation was to bullshit his way out of this. He couldn't just tell the guy that he's in fact a former special ops who got word from his colleagues that surviving members of the drug traffickers, who made his childhood a living hell, were spotted in Rome, and that he was tracking them down but underestimated them big time.
So the monkey breathed in and exhaled slowly, put the chair down and sat on it. He looked at the bottle in his right hand - Vodka. Fair enough, he thought, opening it and taking a slow sip.

"Look... I'm sorry. I thought the place was abandoned. I've been moving for days and I'm completely done in. You're right, you could have killed me. I didn't mean to start any trouble." - The monkey took another sip from the alcohol, figuring out what to say next.
"I met up with a friend in Rome about... I don't remember, maybe three days ago.  We were supposed to go hiking up north a bit. Everything was nice and smooth the first day. We made camp for the night and while we were sleeping some fucking psychos in hooded robes busted up our tent. I panicked and I ran as far away as I could. I came across a cabin or something and there were a few ATVs parked outside. I stole one and booked it the hell out of there. I've been on the move ever since Now I have no idea where I am, if I'm still in Italy or not, and I'm scared shitless. My friend is probably dead. I'm sorry for breaking your window."

The primate took another sip and closed the bottle. He looked at the hound, anticipating his answer.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> The primate took another sip and closed the bottle. He looked at the hound, anticipating his answer.


With a scraggly old hand the hound took a sip from his glass, pursed his lips, and hummed a cheerful tune. Rimna recognized the melody. It was similar to those generic songs he would hear at pizza places back home. 

"Yep, yer still in Italia but quite far from Roma. Yer as north as north goes, around here at least." The hound took another sip, gulping down the remaining liquid before settling the glass down on the coffee table behind him. "I'm O'Maley. 83 years young and I like my whiskey neat. You didn't answer my question, lad....yer name?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> With a scraggly old hand the hound took a sip from his glass, pursed his lips, and hummed a cheerful tune. Rimna recognized the melody. It was similar to those generic songs he would hear at pizza places back home.
> 
> "Yep, yer still in Italia but quite far from Roma. Yer as north as north goes, around here at least." The hound took another sip, gulping down the remaining liquid before settling the glass down on the coffee table behind him. "I'm O'Maley. 83 years young and I like my whiskey neat. You didn't answer my question, lad....yer name?"



The monkey felt relief, for now his bullshit story seems to have worked, buying him some time to figure out where he was and who this castle belonged to.
"Shit, I'm sorry sir - my name is Rimna. I am 27, I work as a maintenance guy at a truck stop motel near the Alaskan border in Canada. I am a long way from home... hiking is my passion and this was supposed to be a fun trip but it ended in disaster. Once I feel better I will leave. Unfortunately all my documents and money were in the tent we were attacked in. I can't pay you back for the damage I did. I need to go to a US or Canadian embassy and hopefully they'll be able to help me, and also see if my friend has reported there. He is... or... was.. .a spotted hyena from Alaska. His name was Will. Fucking hell he was only 32..."

Rimna leaned forward and covered his face with his palms. He broke down crying. Of course, he was faking it. It was an absolute must for an infiltration specialist to be able to fake any persona in case he gets captured behind enemy lines. During his time with the special ops, he has been captured for interrogation only once, and his ability to make himself cry and break down is what saved him. He hoped his performance was convincing enough to keep him alive once again.


----------



## Berk (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31562
> Big Mama and Claudia for @Berk
> (I decided to make Claudia a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog specifically for their "faulty" shyness)
> (I based Big Mama on Queen Latifah hahaha)



they are so precious! eek. 
Queen Latifah x'DD
also that map thoe. upphuui...why cant i be an organized person. )
@Rimna  also welcome to rp.)


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> While Aaron wandered through the vast halls, his nose caught a whiff of several people's blood nearby. His eyes quickly searched the now empty foyer and followed the scent to a lobby facing a pier. He felt his heart sank at little. The last time he saw Dawn alive was at a boat dock as well. Someone's bound to die again in this place. Should he even bother to prevent it?


Aaron felt like he’s caused enough trouble with the witch, and wanted to help anybody who was in trouble. He follows the smell of the blood around the manor.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31562
> Big Mama and Claudia for @Berk
> (I decided to make Claudia a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog specifically for their "faulty" shyness)
> (I based Big Mama on Queen Latifah hahaha)




(( just read Wikipedia entry on the Czech Wolfdog.   Love it!.  @zenmaldita how and where did you first hear about them?))


----------



## Berk (May 3, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((I was trying to guess who, but decided to let it be private.
> 
> <grin>))



It could have been any one of us =w= ))



zenmaldita said:


> "Berkana, how many people do you need to perform that ritual?"



"The more, the merrier" Berkana grunted. "It might be harder for it to chose a given shape, then.." She could deal with the painful weakness in her haunches, but at finding her paws ached also, she did not do the best job that she could in illustrating the bind on the building's floors. It would have to suffice.
She grazed her lower lip with a sharp incisor, and allowed a little blood to be drawn. Licking her thumb, she drew the final circle, hazardously connecting herself to the energy of the building, and in turn offering something small to the Madame, before pulling away. It was as her eyes followed instinctively that of the wolfdog's that she too caught sight of @Asassinator , though at the appearance of a new face, she felt her courage drain, and mutely she retreated behind Big Mama, sulking no less than the shades had done outside.
And there too was @Wulf Canavar and his little friend, though from the looks of it, Claudia could guess that Berkana was contemplating whether it would be worth it to invoke either of them. Already, she was unsure enough that welcoming a thoughtform from outside was the greatest idea.

As soon as she'd thought it, the entrance boomed at the arrival of their defiant guest. She cursed, and clutched her chest. She could feel it trying to break down the door.
"Enter," she spoke hesitantly. Her voice shook and gibbered as a distressed hyaena's often did. 
 "But only if you respect our terms and enter the circle!"

The silence proved foreboding, but offered a bit of relief none the less. Only when she had spoken the final sentence did all parties nearby feel a larger than life presence quickly filling the room. 
 However, the entity had respected this command. Until it had known the true meaning of the word, for which it was alarmed and displeased to find itself inside the diamond sigil adorning the floor. Some could see it, others could not, but everyone had felt the dread raise significantly around them like cold salt water. It was palpable, and left a lasting feeling of helplessness and panic in quick pursuit. Surprisingly, it was not their own, but the entity's. Confusion and alarm, at not knowing which shape to deceive them with, or to manifest. It settled in its truest form, that of endless void yet therein trapped by the circle. It was not merely a shadow anymore.


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok looks like its me shadir and your darkness)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

"dont call me that shadir my old vessel was cut off to me after he was captured"  it sniffs the air and its eyes perk up as he smells a familiar Aroma "oh well hello there zyther" Zyther's head was full of visions dark dark visions "fuck FUUUUUCK NOOOO" zyther collapsed onto angelo "its here how is it here HOW"


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

Shadir cackled madly as h enjoyed hearing Zyther's screams from the other entitie's _s_ight _'Oh I missed the screams of men! I hope to soon be the cause of them!'_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

"well you could always switch vessels my compatriot switch  to someone more ..controllable"


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

@JackJackal @zyther kaldrok  ((omg they're friends?!))

@Berk ((more people confuses it! brilliant))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @JackJackal @zyther kaldrok  ((omg they're friends?!))
> 
> @Berk ((more people confuses it! brilliant))


they are acquaintenses


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

_'I wish I could my evil friend but bound to him until our end'_ Shadir sighed. "And who's fault is that? If you hadn't tried to take the gem-" _'I am aware of my mistakes! But only a fool of you it makes!'_


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

Berk said:


> It could have been any one of us =w= ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wulf watched Berkana perform the  ritual with casual interest. Being focused on the delivery meant he hadn't thought there was any serious danger.  Watching, he realized how worried Berkana was.

When the entity she'd trapped attempted to find a form that played on fears, one of the forms it tried was latched onto Wolf's deep fears.

For that brief moment, it became a stack of papers and a big angry giant.  Wulf visibly recoiled, shrinking back, crouching down , ears flat, tail between his legs.  He let out an unconscious bark of fear.

Then the moment was over and the thing shifted form again.  Wulf stood back up, and glanced around. No one saw that, he hoped.  Wulf clenched his fist and growled.   It wouldn't catch him unaware again.


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @JackJackal @zyther kaldrok  ((omg they're friends?!))
> 
> @Berk ((more people confuses it! brilliant))


(yes. amongst demons and spirit there are no friends)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna leaned forward and covered his face with his palms. He broke down crying. Of course, he was faking it. It was an absolute must for an infiltration specialist to be able to fake any persona in case he gets captured behind enemy lines. During his time with the special ops, he has been captured for interrogation only once, and his ability to make himself cry and break down is what saved him. He hoped his performance was convincing enough to keep him alive once again.



After Rimna's dramatic spiel, O'Maley attempted a snarky remark but was cut off by loud coughing one could get from choking on their own spit. The old man fell from his chair and started wheezing endlessly. His shaking paw clutched his chest as his other arm desperately tried to reach for an inhaler on top of the bar counter.

Honestly, if he had lung problems, he should've stayed away from the smoking room! Stubborn old man...

Nevertheless, the old dog was a civilian until proven otherwise. What does Rimna do?

*[Give him the inhaler] [Throw it to him] [Improvise]*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((Battle maids are best maids. If things don't work out with Malik, Edelweiss might have to pick one of these ladies up. ))


((pfft everyone loves a battle maid :3c I loosely based Celeste on 2B and 2B has a fiiiine ass))



Wulf Canavar said:


> (( just read Wikipedia entry on the Czech Wolfdog.   Love it!.  @zenmaldita how and where did you first hear about them?))


((I was looking for a face reference for her and saw some pics specifically for Czech Wolfdog. They're a recognized breed so I went for that instead of the common gray wolf mix))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((pfft everyone loves a battle maid :3c I loosely based Celeste on 2B and 2B has a fiiiine ass))
> 
> 
> ((I was looking for a face reference for her and saw some pics specifically for Czech Wolfdog. They're a recognized breed so I went for that instead of the common gray wolf mix))



Nice


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron felt like he’s caused enough trouble with the witch, and wanted to help anybody who was in trouble. He follows the smell of the blood around the manor.


Aaron's nose led him to where @Wulf Canavar was. He and a red panda were sitting on a red cooler. Aaron was sure the rusty scent was from the container. Now he've met the two from the party, and while Zen was generally unpleasant, Wulf wasn't hostile. Still Aaron was at a loss on what to do. His sister had already gone home and there wasn't a thing for him to do.

Pondering on his decisions, a powerful force from his left caught his attention. A group of women had surrounded a big black mass of _something _in a magic circle. Great. More witches! 

Furrowing his brow Aaron sneered at the ongoing ritual - until the black creature morphed into something Aaron feared the most. It was only for a split second but he felt fear, anger, and utter bitterness from just one glance.

What should he do next, and who should he assist?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Berk said:


> It settled in its truest form, that of endless void yet therein trapped by the circle. It was not merely a shadow anymore.


Now in it's true form the pitch black matter clenched itself into ball and searched for an escape. It went through all the sides of the diamond but didn't find its desired exit.

Then, it made a mistake and lunged at the hippo only to get shouted at with ferocity. 

"I ain't afraid of you, Jeremy! Go rot in the slammer with your sidewhores for all I care!" Big mama cried.

The thought being recoiled and at last settled itself in the middle. Lost and completely outnumbered.

"What do we do now?" Claudia tugged on Berkana's sleeve. "Can we make it and its friends leave?"


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Then the moment was over and the thing shifted form again. Wulf stood back up, and glanced around. No one saw that, he hoped. Wulf clenched his fist and growled. It wouldn't catch him unaware again.


So far, no one had seen his facial reaction. Wulf sat down and sighed with relief.

"Saw anything good, Mr. Wulf?"

"What?"

Zen smiled at him sheepishly. Although she didn't see his initial reaction, his sudden movement was a dead give away.

"It's okay, everyone has fears. Wanna hear mine? No? I'll tell you anyway." Although her voice shaked with shock, she continued and motioned her hands in front of her. "There it was on the ATM's screen. My bank account reduced to zeros!"

Wulf didn't know if he should snort or chuckle. Was she joking to make him feel better or was money her only source of meaning in life? "That's everyone's fear, Red." He shrugged and reflected in his own. Stacks of paper, huh? It's been a while since the wolf saw that scenario. Who knew he still feared such a thing?

Alas their conversation came to a halt when Ricardo called to them across the hall. He too had a glimpse and his knees were buckling. The waterbuffalo gripped on the nearby staircase handrail.

"Don Volpe will see you both in a moment. Just wait there."


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Aaron's nose led him to where @Wulf Canavar was. He and a red panda were sitting on a red cooler. Aaron was sure the rusty scent was from the container. Now he've met the two from the party, and while Zen was generally unpleasant, Wulf wasn't hostile. Still Aaron was at a loss on what to do. His sister had already gone home and there wasn't a thing for him to do.
> 
> Pondering on his decisions, a powerful force from his left caught his attention. A group of women had surrounded a big black mass of _something _in a magic circle. Great. More witches!
> 
> ...


*[Stare at the creature]
*
Aaron was transfixed at the black creature, it had morphed into something deep down from his past. It was the brother he had killed himself: Micheal.

Fear. Guilt. Anger. Those were the three emotions he was feeling at the moment. Aaron has killed Micheal when he was deemed a traitor the Creed. He had killed some of Aaron’s closest friends, and he wanted revenge. After hunting for 2 months, Aaron had confronted Micheal. But tragedy struck. They had a big fight, and at the very end, Aaron pushed Micheal of the face of a cliff.

On accident.

Now, seeing him reappear, shook Aaron’s spine. He didn’t want to think of the memories again. His last words... before the incident...

“I always loved you like a brother.”


----------



## Berk (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "What do we do now?" Claudia tugged on Berkana's sleeve. "Can we make it and its friends leave?"



Morbid curiosity and amusement would have been the dominant emotions here, had Berkana not been petrified of the thing. She admired the hippo's strength as well, which made herself cower behind her all the more. It was Claudia who had roused the specific attention of her ears, and then the rest of her, and pointing her keen nose out from behind the staffwoman, she let out a meek little peep.
"R-right.. F-forgive me..! I..guess there's only one way to know.."

It was one clunky paw after the other that the werebeast crept out from her shield, her tail tucked lightly between her ragged khaki shorts. Poised upon front and rear legs, she rose slowly up to greet the confounded thoughtform nose to nose, and at approaching at such a distasteful distance, Berkana's fears were made apparent to all around her, to her great chagrin. It mocked her, appearing again like a gryphonous creature, the hind end of a lion, the talons of a dragon, the tail of a unicorn, and the face of a humanoid male, pallid, its eyes, lips, and nose oozing and melting before them. However, its perpetually grinning though no less pained expression was kind, such as of a lover's. It would warp of course occasionally, overwhelmed by all this stimulation.
"H-hello, g-greetings. Thank you kindly for joining us.. Might I ask why it is you have followed me? and you and your people see it necessary  to t-t-torment those who reside here?" Despite it all, the hyaena was doing her best to stay composed.

"Sso åp edgnir ud....Urus ijiem.. Imati on atanA, Dnävmo och"
The words were a loud, piercing screech that bent the ears of wolves and other keen mammals alike.
"A-ah! W-wait, I can't understand you..!" Berkana had just lifted her paws from her delicate ears, and observed as the creature again struggled like a dove in a net to escape its sigil prison. Her connection told her that its prison weakened by the moment, but also that the demon wished to escape merely due to the pain the binds caused it.
"bERKaNa"
Her jaw fell slightly ajar, at this, and she looked about the room incredulously, as though there could _possibly_ be anyone other of such name.

"ḏͦ̒ͭͭ̊͆̐ú̶̞̘̰̯̀̌ͫt̛̩̥̻y͈͍̪̖͂... eras̮e̎̓̾!"

"Erase?! Erase what! Erase who?!"
At her inquisition, there was no further reply. Only stillness.
But Berkana did not need further answers. This had been enough. She shriveled up into a little ball on the spot, and resigned to weep quietly, her paws adorning her mouth.
The thoughtform did not struggle any further, either. Rather, he had taken to looking upon @Wulf Canavar (oh, for it knew!) with cold and calculating curiosity, and then, the other two who had accompanied the hyaena in. It did not hold the same ferocity towards them, but it also had no ability of restraint. That was obvious from the energy that engulfed them all. Even the newcomer, (@Asassinator ) had not been immune to its archaic gaze. It drew him further into their little circle of chaos... Like a baby rattle snake, its bite held the ultimate poison, and when released, would be unable to refrain from reeking a fate similar to Berkana's upon all of them. All it needed was...

_oPen my Ccircle, brother..._
In the voice of the assassin's dead kin, it spoke. to him, alone.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

@Berk ((how on earth are we going to get rid of this thing?! goodness gracious it wants to end us all. Jack's demon wants to end us all. Zyther's darkness wants to eat us all. we're all doomed!))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Berk ((how on earth are we going to get rid of this thing?! goodness gracious it wants to end us all. Jack's demon wants to end us all. Zyther's darkness wants to eat us all. we're all doomed!))


((omg. zen. _zen_. you realize what we'll have to do, yeah? we'll have to sacrifice... a virgin. ))


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((omg. zen. _zen_. you realize what we'll have to do, yeah? we'll have to sacrifice... a virgin. ))


(*gasp* it all makes sense now...)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((omg. zen. _zen_. you realize what we'll have to do, yeah? we'll have to sacrifice... a virgin. ))


((Claudia's a virgin. A true one. Completely untouched. No hankypanky for work. Malik is dirty. *DENIES IT ALL*))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 3, 2018)

Berk said:


> _oPen my Ccircle, brother..._
> In the voice of the assassin's dead kin, it spoke. to him, alone.


@Asassinator ((don't go into the light!))


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

(All of our fates now depend on Berk :V)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

(holy fucking shit dont kill malik i like him to much. also it doesnt want to eat everyone it justs want to eat some of u also the thing that was fucking with @Berk is actively hurting its chance for some nibbles so it'll probably assist in some way") "shadir do you smell that what in the angelus's crack is that " this vessel was getting worn out and destroyed but he had enough strength to form his own physical body so thats what he did. pats body contort and twisted with speratic bursts of gurgles as a dark mist formed in front of "what hats happening to me" pats brain felt like a bullet train to many thoughts to think all he saw was a python in a black tuxedo form out of the mist it walked closer to the pained man "shhhh little thing you are done" as it flicked its tongue pat with a bloodcurdling scream bent backwards and popped covering the serpebt in gore "mmmm tasty"


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Berk said:


> _oPen my Ccircle, brother..._
> In the voice of the assassin's dead kin, it spoke. to him, alone.


“M-Micheal...” Aaron stammered. His voice was trembling with fear. His spine was shivering, he had lost his wits and his courage. He felt like a victim in a horror movie.

“You killed my friends, you betrayed the Creed!” He was shouting angrily. “Why would I follow you. I know you aren’t my brother. I killed him!” he wanted to kill the demon, but he was too scared to move a muscle. If it was his dead brother back from the grave, then Aaron wanted forgiveness. Even though he killed Micheal, he loved him. He cherished him. He admired him.

_It’s playing with my head, it’s playing with my head. _He thought to himself.

(I can already see this drawn out. But you don’t have to Zen, all I want is my sneeze award!)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

it didnt know what demon it was it knew it was strong not as strong as him but still enough to destroy all these tasty mortals. it licked its lips the blood from pat was so delicously sweet "oh you were a diabetic hmm interesting". "shadir what do you know of the new demon?"


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

_((SHORT DISCLAIMER I havent RP'd in YEARS so I'm sorry in advance XD))_

A black car pulls over somewhere on the main road of the mansion. The driver side window rolls down as a yellow eye looks below...the water was a little too high for the car to pass through.

_"Doctorr zerre seems to have been a flood. I vont be able to get ze karr thrrough."_

The Doctor gives a big sigh and rolls her eyes. _"This is why I told the old coot that the place itself wasn't high enough but does he listen? Nooooo...Well theres a new old coot anyway."_

The Doctor looks down at the water and turns to her assistant. _"Alright Boris looks like you'll get to swim today."_

Boris, with a giddy smile on his face, proceeds to undress his suit but keeps his undergarments on. He neatly folds the suit and hands it to the Doctor who in turn puts it in her medical bag.

Boris then steps out of the car revlealing his huge physice, a mystery as to how he fit in a small car. He opens the door for The Doctor, hand extended to help her out.

Boris proceeds to carry the doctor over his shoulders with ease, as he slowly swims across the water towards the mansion.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

(Ooh, is the doctor a snek?)


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

(you'll seeeee *wiggols the eyebrows XD)


----------



## Berk (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((Claudia's a virgin. A true one. Completely untouched. No hankypanky for work. Malik is dirty. *DENIES IT ALL*))


The guilt. Awh shite. Maybe the critters will all eat each other and cancel everything out? bloop))



Asassinator said:


> (All of our fates now depend on Berk :V)


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

(Patience is my weakness, but I’ll try)


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Berk said:


> The guilt. Awh shite. Maybe the critters will all eat each other and cancel everything out? bloop))


(As you can all see, we are all in trustable paws here)


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

(Who wouldn't trust that smile! You all know you're in good hands! cc: )


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

it walked towards the parking lot trying to find it way in "WHerE aRe Youuu shAAAAdir we must act now before this fool of a demon destroys our food" while it was trying to get in contact with his ally it saw 2 people swimming over from the main road? it made its  voice more mortal and ran over over to assist "why Not its something to do" it thought


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> Boris proceeds to carry the doctor over his shoulders with ease, as he slowly swims across the water towards the mansion.


Upon reaching the shore, Boris let the doctor climb off him and proceeded to knock on the 12 foot door. It was solid wood throughout and and although there was a brass knocker or a doorbell, Boris preferred the sound of a booming wooden door. More traditional, and refined - at least according to him. Alas there was no answer, and the doctor glanced at the parked vehicles behind her. _Well, they're definitely home. So what's keeping them?_

Not to long, an unknown presence crept up behind them. It reeked of carrion and Boris knew it was very, _very _hungry. 
*[Have Boris Push the Door Open] [Ring the Door Bell] [Call Malik's Phone] [Improvise]
*


Asassinator said:


> _It’s playing with my head, it’s playing with my head. _He thought to himself.


"That wasn't me brother--you ssssssimply misunderstood. Oh, Aaron, it's cold here~ help me _please_. You didn't do anything wrong! Your memories are all wrong! You never kiiiiiiilled me at all."



Berk said:


> She shriveled up into a little ball on the spot, and resigned to weep quietly, her paws adorning her mouth.


With the creature's eyes transfixed to the robed dog, Claudia was free to kneel beside Berkana sniveling on the floor. 

"That thing's doing something to that boy! I can't hear it, but it's probably trying to make him break the circle. If we can't reason with it, we need to destroy it."

"*OR*" Big Mama interrupted. "Find a more powerful sorcerer to keep this _*child *_in line."

_A child? How could the hippo tell it was a child? Was it just a phrase - a likening? Or did the huge woman know the creature was in fact a juvenile? _Berkana looked up, staring at the unfazed hippo. There's got to be something they could do.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "That wasn't me brother--you ssssssimply misunderstood. Oh, Aaron, it's cold here~ help me _please_. You didn't do anything wrong! Your memories are all wrong! You never kiiiiiiilled me at all."


_It's messing with me! It's messing with me!  _"Then where have you been, Micheal. Where have you been all these years?" Aaron can't be fooled by _it. It_ is trying to get him closer.. for the kill. 
_
I'm better than this_.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> _((SHORT DISCLAIMER I havent RP'd in YEARS so I'm sorry in advance XD))_


(Naa, you're doing good)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

"hmmm a young thing thats why its just killing everything well its time to beat this boy into submission"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

it tried to get in contact with the juvenile "young one do not make me tear your throat out stop your tantrum NOW"


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

*[Have Boris Push the Door Open]*​
While Boris was trying to dry himself off, he feels a strange presence behind him. It felt very ominous...and dangerous. He glares at it with his single yellow eye with a slight growl.

The Doctor looks down at her watch then toward the door becoming impatient. "_Boris...the door please."
_
Boris shifted his attention to the door, pressing his palm on it and pushing it with no problem at all. He extends a hand leading the Doctor to enter the mansion first.

The Doctor glances at the very ominous entity that was behind them, giving it the look of hunger as well before entering the home.

_"Oh and Boris make sure you get dried off, you wouldn't want the mother to haunt you because of wet floors haha!"

_

*
*


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Naa, you're doing good)


(hahaha I hope sooo my reactions RP wise have been dependent on dice rolls for a while cc: )


----------



## Berk (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> _A child? How could the hippo tell it was a child? Was it just a phrase - a likening? Or did the huge woman know the creature was in fact a juvenile? _Berkana looked up, staring at the unfazed hippo. There's got to be something they could do.



The hyaena's head felt like a pile of bricks on her own shoulders, weighed down by the thoughts and foolish actions that played all around her. While perhaps, her heart and mind had been in the right place, her frail spirit had simply little control over this unruly entity. Meanwhile, it seemed that the hippo's browbeating did the opposite, forcing it to shrink away slightly, as though it were pouting or self conscious. It wasn't so much her words, but her tone, and her apparent hatred of the image it had produced in her mind. It was grating on the beast.

It changed shape again, and again, much like a child attempting to distract its parent from the scolding at hand by shifting the nature and subject of what was being conversed about. Berkana took this chance and attempted to wheedle away from it, and buried her tear struck face in the czech wolfhound's coat collar.
"I'm so sorry, I never meant to..! Please.. forgive me.."
Oddly, Claudia wasn't sure if she had really been addressing her or not. But as Berkana said it, the entity only grew. Big Mama was beginning to see the pattern.Maybe, she was right. The entity of course knew this, and desperately, it again turned on Aaron, its expression growing slack. The more he looked..The more he saw what he wanted.



Asassinator said:


> _It's messing with me! It's messing with me!  _"Then where have you been, Micheal. Where have you been all these years?" Aaron can't be fooled by _it. It_ is trying to get him closer.. for the kill.
> _I'm better than this_.



_Aaron, please.. Do you not see? Your debt might still be paid..
fratello, per favore..
I am trapped inside this thing. Along with all those you have killed! And all of our dreams.. Such torment, these words hurt all of us! This circle...It is tightening...Soon there will be n ot hing le   ft
fà ̕ m a͝ l͏e͘,.. Hu r ts
_
had it..spoken in tongues? Italian. But how could it have known...?

"I see now. I know what it is..."
Berkana whispered it delicately in the wolfdog's ear. Her eyes had gone vacant, no longer occupied by thought, only realization.

((also pls forgibe any mistakes ive never done such expansive rpee)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> After Rimna's dramatic spiel, O'Maley attempted a snarky remark but was cut off by loud coughing one could get from choking on their own spit. The old man fell from his chair and started wheezing endlessly. His shaking paw clutched his chest as his other arm desperately tried to reach for an inhaler on top of the bar counter.
> 
> Honestly, if he had lung problems, he should've stayed away from the smoking room! Stubborn old man...
> 
> Nevertheless, the old dog was a civilian until proven otherwise. What does Rimna do?



*[Rimna gives him the inhaler]*

The monkey kept howling, desperate not to break character. After a few seconds of the hound coughing, Rimna lifted his head up,  face covered in tears.

"Sir... what's wrong? Are you okay? Shit!" He wiped his tears away, got up, grabbed the inhaler and gave it to O'Maley. Then the primate sat down on the floor and rested his back on the counter, still sobbing and looking at the dog, making sure he'd use the inhaler.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

"interesting one she is yes" it thought in his "its best to follow" it would run up to the door where boris and @Diabolica "dr zerre are you alright?"


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok

Boris and The Doctor spot the Hyena dashing off to the next room

_"Hmmm you think his Ears are big enough for Mr. Romano?" _ She asks Boris.

_"Mrr. RRomano has small head size..it vould prrobably be out of prroporrtion"_

_"True"_ She says _"But make a mental note on him...we could always use new ears" _

((I'm sorry I reply so slow cc: ))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

(oh oops srry bout that this isnt zyther this is the darkness hes a python. i should put the names in front of whos talkin)


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (oh oops srry bout that this isnt zyther this is the darkness hes a python. i should put the names in front of whos talkin)


((ahaha no problem! I edited it so that they just notice you pass by c: ))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

(thedarkness)its sees an apparition of a hyena run by "zyther ZYTHER" joy filled its dark heart it had not known this feeling for year "my vessel is here hes here hes here hehhehehehehe" it couldnt help but squirm with delight as it saw the spider and the tiger looking at him confused and intrigued "oh hello there doctor" it bows  "i am pleased to make your acquaintance"


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok
Boris steps in front of the Doctor a little bit and asks _"Ve have never seen you in zis mansion beforre... arre you one of new serrvants" _

_"He looks quite odd to be a servant don't you think?"_ She smirks still being very observant at all the body parts she could probably use.
_"But then again even Big momma is quite odd ahahaha!"
_
Boris is still standing in front on the "odd servant" while his gloved hand is in front on the Doctor


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

"oh no im a an old friend of the don we were friends as kids" he bows "my name is darizo i am pleased to meet your acquaintance"


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "oh no im a an old friend of the don we were friends as kids" he bows "my name is darizo i am pleased to meet your acquaintance"



She looks at the new fellow from top to bottom. _"Oh an old friend? I've never heard of you before though...which reminds me have you seen little minx-- Oh I mean the Don? he has an appointment."_

She then looks towards Boris..still dripping wet

_"...And have you also seen Big Momma. Maybe you could take Boris to her he's still soaked!" _She says as she pats Boris shoulder, seeing his lone eye glaring down at you


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

"heh damn you got me my dear" his eyes turned a dark red and he phased right thru boris making him gasp "iM onLy here for the juvenile dEMon that IS being ROwdy. i am SOrry about letting down my alter ego but IM QUITE BUSY also im not in the mood for deceit so" his body was leaking darkness "i am darizo ill see you later" turned into a wisp of dark smoke and flew through into a vent a demonic cackle following.


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

Both the Doctor and Boris see the black figure wisp away, with the Doctor being very intrigued.

_"Definitely write down that one, we could use him eventually"_. Boris takes a mental note at the same time being extra cautious of that one.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

(@Berk the more evil demon is coming to assist you with the juvenile HOLD ON)


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Berk said:


> _Aaron, please.. Do you not see? Your debt might still be paid..
> fratello, per favore..
> I am trapped inside this thing. Along with all those you have killed! And all of our dreams.. Such torment, these words hurt all of us! This circle...It is tightening...Soon there will be n ot hing le ft
> fà ̕ m a͝ l͏e͘,.. Hu r ts
> ...


(I probably didn't mention this, but they're not Italian. They're actually AUSSIES)

Aaron looked at the circle as it tightened over "Micheal"

_Micheal... You're not going to die this time. 
_
He finally fell for it.

He came rushing through the door, bringing it down in one ram.

"Let my brother go!"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I probably didn't mention this, but they're not Italian. They're actually AUSSIES)
> 
> Aaron looked at the circle as it tightened over "Micheal"
> 
> ...


a black mist rushed and attacked the juvenile demon. there was a sound that was like a voice. "foolish child you are worthless and insignificant" waswhat it sounded like


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> a black mist rushed and attacked the juvenile demon. there was a sound that was like a voice. "foolish child you are worthless and insignificant" waswhat it sounded like


(WHAT DID YOU SAY?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

(its talking to the juvenile demon)


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (its talking to the juvenile demon)


(Oops, I apologize)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

(its all good)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

@Berk & @zyther kaldrok @Asassinator

A black wisp descended from the vents and attacked the juvenile thought being, riling it up and making it scream in a high pitch noise. It's pained cries echoed throughout the old castles stone walls, making the building tremble. Everyone had to cover their ears from the piercing sound that violated their senses. Even Aaron was woken from it's deceitful spell.

Being not of this world, the juvenile kicked out the cocky demon Darizo out of the circle - making him slide against the floor. The ink black child slowly evaporated towards the ceiling until it's presence was no more.

That's one down.

Only hundreds more to go. One could only hope they outlast the entities by sunrise.

It was 4am. 2 more hours to go.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

(darizo) "WELL DAMN THAT WAS THRILLING" darizo cackled as he got up examining the morsels in the area "oh well hello there breakfast how are you?"


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

@Rimna
Inhaler in hand, the hound held it and pressed a button but he didn't bring it to his lips. Instead, the counter Rimna was leaning against hummed suspiciously. Before the private could react, metal bars quickly embrased his torso, pinning him down from where he sat.

O'Maley cackled as he rose from the floor. "Boy-o, you best brush up on yer acting to fool this old dog!" He then wiped the drool from his fake coughing with a paw and patted it dry on his pants. "Now tell me who you really are. You smell like a cop. My boss don't like cops."

Rimna's eyes widened, "But sir--I'm no cop! I'm just a mountain enthusias---"

The manor began to shake, tipping the old dog off balance. The inhaler dropped just a few inches away from the primate's foot.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (darizo) "WELL DAMN THAT WAS THRILLING" darizo cackled as he got up examining the morsels in the area "oh well hello there breakfast how are you?"


"And *who *are you? No, no! Big Mama's had enough of this supernatural mumbo jumbo!" Initially shaky, the hippo willed her legs to move and shooed Darizo away as silly as it looked. The demon smirked, amused at this silly feeble mortal woman - until his skin started to sizzle. The damned hippo was holding a small jar of salt and seasoned him _generously_. "*OUT OUT OUT! *Big Mama got no time for you! I have breakfast to prepare!" Living with a poltergeist for a decade had made her well prepared for such occasions. Although the salt did not hurt terribly, it was mildly annoying and it distracted Darizo enough for the hippo to exit the room unscathed.

Now there's only Claudia and @Berk ana



Diabolica said:


> Both the Doctor and Boris see the black figure wisp away, with the Doctor being very intrigued.
> _"Definitely write down that one, we could use him eventually"_. Boris takes a mental note at the same time being extra cautious of that one.


On her way to the kitchen, Big Mama noticed Boris' lumbering figure at the door and the spider behind him. No attendants were in sight and the poor tiger was soaked to the bone. 
"_JUMPING JESSABELLE_! Doc, Boris! I do apologize for the lack of a proper greeting. Oh look at you both! Come come come, I'm making beignets!"


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

_"Spasibo Big Mama"_ He was very delighted to hear that she was also making her famous beignets!!

_"Ah Big Momma so nice to see you again! Yes please take care of Boris for me"_ She says as she hands him his dry clothes that she kept in her medical bag.

_"Have you also seen Little Minxy?...Pfft I mean the Don...I don't know if I'll get used to calling him that."_

((Spasibo = thank you in Russian))


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Rimna
> Inhaler in hand, the hound held it and pressed a button but he didn't bring it to his lips. Instead, the counter Rimna was leaning against hummed suspiciously. Before the private could react, metal bars quickly embrased his torso, pinning him down from where he sat.
> 
> O'Maley cackled as he rose from the floor. "Boy-o, you best brush up on yer acting to fool this old dog!" He then wiped the drool from his fake coughing with a paw and patted it dry on his pants. "Now tell me who you really are. You smell like a cop. My boss don't like cops."
> ...



Rimna quickly grabbed the inhaler with his foot and pulled it towards him. 

"What the fuck is going on? You better let me go old man... you wanna know who I am? Fine - I'm nobody. I work for people with no names and no faces. They are not cops, they don't answer to anyone. Now I had no intention of stumbling in this castle and you are lucky that I have no idea who you or your boss are. That means that you are not the ones I'm looking for. And as far as you're concerned - it won't take long for my buddies to figure out I'm missing and when they do, they will hunt you down and there's nothing you can do to stop that. Unless you let me go and take me to your boss right now. You can hold me at gunpoint and hand-cuffed for all I care. I swear to you - I only want to talk to him. If he can point me in the right direction then I'll owe him one and that's that. What's it gonna be, O'Maley?" The monkey slammed the bars hard

Of course the primate couldn't be 100% certain that his colleagues would indeed come looking for him but it was worth the shot. While he wasn't officially working for them anymore, he still kept in touch and exchanged information with the unit from time to time. After all, it was they who told him that some of the surviving traffickers were spotted in Rome, trying to build a channel and connections through Europe. He promised to let his squad know what came of it and it had already been 4 days since he last spoke. For all he knew, they might already be in Italy looking for him.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Berk & @zyther kaldrok @Asassinator
> 
> A black wisp descended from the vents and attacked the juvenile thought being, riling it up and making it scream in a high pitch noise. It's pained cries echoed throughout the old castles stone walls, making the building tremble. Everyone had to cover their ears from the piercing sound that violated their senses. Even Aaron was woken from it's deceitful spell.
> 
> ...


The image of Micheal had faded away as a darker presence fell into the room and fought with the  thought being. Aaron’s trauma was over. For now.

Although the being had disappeared, the demon was chased out of the room by a big hippo, who also left the room. Now there was only Claudia, @Berk , and himself.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> _"Spasibo Big Mama"_ He was very delighted to hear that she was also making her famous beignets!!
> _"Ah Big Momma so nice to see you again! Yes please take care of Boris for me"_ She says as she hands him his dry clothes that she kept in her medical bag.
> _"Have you also seen Little Minxy?...Pfft I mean the Don...I don't know if I'll get used to calling him that."_
> ((Spasibo = thank you in Russian))


Big Mama pinched Boris cheeks without holding back. Since he was a feline, his cheek fats were a true delight to the old woman. However, it wasn't as chunky as it used to. "Ooooh boy~ we'll need to fatten you up, yes we do, yes we do!" She cooed at him and rubbed his belly like he was a small cub, despite his taller stature. Boris used to mind this when he first visited the Volpes, but now he just enjoys it. It was reminiscent to his own mother - minus the occasional beatings of course.

"And Malik? He's probably in the billiard room upstairs. _Ah_, and ya don't have to call him Don or anything! I say he's too young to even be doing this! He's _maladjusted_, I tell you." The hippo took Boris' dry clothes and tucked them under her arm. "He goes to a party and brings home Mercedes' new dying boyfriend, bag-o'guns, some dirty vagrants and a pair of reanimated corpses! I think the stench _went right into the carpet_!"

_"Reanimated corpses?"_

Big Mama nodded as she took off her apron and used it to pat Boris dry. The latter didn't complain and cooperated - raising his arms whenever needed. "Oh yeah cher~ They're quiet and harmless, but very much dead. I also spotted a cute little girl and had a _glint of hope_ only to have my poor momma's heart crushed when I found out."

_"You and your cliffhangers, momma. Do tell."_

"Remember Dr. Schwarz? You used to argue about life and death." The spider nodded, egging the woman to continue. Of course she knew Dr. Schwarz, and of course she disagreed with him. What is dead is already dead - rotting, smelly, and useless. "Looks like Ms. Edelweiss Schwarz followed his footsteps. Not like she had a choice. Poor darling."


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

Boris felt a little embarrassed since he was already an adult and all, but he couldn't deny that he appreciated the affection like that of a family member. 

_"Ohhh. Another Schwarz eh? I'm sure she had a choice unless she was just like the old coot though ahahaha!" _
{She'll probably know where to get a few body parts though.} She though to herself.

_"I'll go have a little chat with her see if she's like the old man. Thank you for cleaning up Boris.I'll come back for him later...maybe we can catch up...over a bottle of course?" _She says very expectantly.


----------



## Berk (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I probably didn't mention this, but they're not Italian. They're actually AUSSIES)



minor miscommunication but we are in fictional italy right O: if not my plot device has been botched lol. an italian assassin _would_ be serendipitous though! Aaron is australian, dully noted!))

((also fyi afk as its been pretty late here! carry on as you would were i there lol))


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Berk said:


> minor miscommunication but we are in fictional italy right O: if not my plot device has been botched lol. an italian assassin _would_ be serendipitous though! Aaron is australian, dully noted!))
> 
> ((also fyi afk as its been pretty late here! carry on as you would were i there lol))


(No worries! Aaron has travelled all around the world with Micheal. So there’s that plot hole fixed XD As for the afk thing, it’s ok)


----------



## Berk (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (No worries! Aaron has travelled all around the world with Micheal. So there’s that plot hole fixed XD As for the afk thing, it’s ok)


all the better then! oh also before i wish y'all g'night just wanna say awesome rp on all ends))

and ill leave this here features a rough draft of what i'd IMAGINE @Wulf Canavar and @Asassinator look kinda like and would have liked to squeeze in @zenmaldita  but dat my life yo. enjoy the random doodle))



Spoiler: scene draw thingy


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Berk said:


> all the better then! oh also before i wish y'all g'night just wanna say awesome rp on all ends))
> 
> and ill leave this here features a rough draft of what i'd IMAGINE @Wulf Canavar and @Asassinator look kinda like and would have liked to squeeze in @zenmaldita  but dat my life yo. enjoy the random doodle))
> 
> ...



(Haha, they look so funny. But could you tell me who’s who? I can only recognize me and Big Mama. Love the art, but can’t tell what’s happening...)


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

Berk said:


> all the better then! oh also before i wish y'all g'night just wanna say awesome rp on all ends))
> 
> and ill leave this here features a rough draft of what i'd IMAGINE @Wulf Canavar and @Asassinator look kinda like and would have liked to squeeze in @zenmaldita  but dat my life yo. enjoy the random doodle))
> 
> ...



((I imagine those anime cuts where there are lots of fast lines and then they all go "HUH?! NANI?!" cc: ))


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "And *who *are you? No, no! Big Mama's had enough of this supernatural mumbo jumbo!" Initially shaky, the hippo willed her legs to move and shooed Darizo away as silly as it looked. The demon smirked, amused at this silly feeble mortal woman - until his skin started to sizzle. The damned hippo was holding a small jar of salt and seasoned him _generously_. "*OUT OUT OUT! *Big Mama got no time for you! I have breakfast to prepare!" Living with a poltergeist for a decade had made her well prepared for such occasions. Although the salt did not hurt terribly, it was mildly annoying and it distracted Darizo enough for the hippo to exit the room unscathed.
> 
> Now there's only Claudia and @Berk ana
> 
> ...


"fucking hell i wasnt going to eat you yet goddamn mortal" its skin bubbled  as he flipped the hippo off "well i guess its just us now" it sneared as it seemingly poofed right in front of claudia"hello there the names darizo" (zyther) "hes here oh god hes here no no n9 no no no" zyther was having an intense panic attack in angelos arms


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

Berk said:


> all the better then! oh also before i wish y'all g'night just wanna say awesome rp on all ends))
> 
> and ill leave this here features a rough draft of what i'd IMAGINE @Wulf Canavar and @Asassinator look kinda like and would have liked to squeeze in @zenmaldita  but dat my life yo. enjoy the random doodle))
> 
> ...



((Big Mama be like





 ))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> Boris felt a little embarrassed since he was already an adult and all, but he couldn't deny that he appreciated the affection like that of a family member.
> 
> _"Ohhh. Another Schwarz eh? I'm sure she had a choice unless she was just like the old coot though ahahaha!" _
> {She'll probably know where to get a few body parts though.} She though to herself.
> ...


"*A barrel*." Big Mama pat Boris' back lightly. "This troublesome day deserves a whole barrel! Anyways, Ms. Schwarz is in Madame's Conservatory. Malik hired some frogs to watch her too._* MHM*._" The hippo raised her eyebrows a couple of times, a gesture the spider understood and found amusing. "A lost cause unless that Schwarz get their fortune back. Otherwise, old DV won't approve."



Rimna said:


> For all he knew, they might already be in Italy looking for him.


Wheezing a forced laugh, the hound clapped his paws in amusement and false admiration. "Well, well, aren't you a brave soul workin' behind the shadows to protect us all. If you want Luciano's drug dealing gang in Rome, forget it. They're gone."

The bars retreated and let Rimna go. The primate stood up almost too quickly that he suddenly couldn't see straight. He reached for the counter and steadied himself. Although _Luciano _wasn't the name of the boss he was looking for, the name was definitely written in their bingo book. He was probably a high ranked official - which means if he's gone, he was probably dressed up as the boss and was sacrificed. The drug boss is still alive and Rimna still has work to do.

"What do you mean, gone?" Rimna raised an eyebrow.

O'Maley sat on an armchair crossed his legs. He folded his fingers together and used them as a chin rest. "Gone. Kaput. The entire family burned to nothing but ashes. Haven't you watched the news? House fire in Rome a couple of weeks ago, OH WAIT that's right, ye were hikin' up north..." 

Despite the old hound's jab at his story, Rimna focused on the information. Rimna _*have *_heard of similar news a few weeks ago. It was a only house fire - one 7 story luxury town house in Rome went up in flames in the middle of the night out of no where. All the doors and windows were locked and there were no survivors. What looked like a gas leak looked like murder to Rimna - but he never assumed the victims to be Luciano's gang. "And I suppose, you lot did that?"

"Oh, it wasn't me, boy-o." O'Maley snickered.

Then as if on cue, the door to the dark room creaked open. The light from the hallway seeped in as a lone fox entered the room. Rimna couldn't quite see his face in the dark. "Who's your friend, O'Maley? I'm not expecting anyone else..."

"Oh, Don Volpe, I'd like ye to meet our new _friend_: Rimna. He's after Luciano's gang but you beat him to it."


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

I kept searching for the entity. I knew it was toying wth me trying to draw me into an ambush. "COME OUT DEMON! YOU CAN't HIDE FOREVER!" I yelled walking the dark halls of the mansion _'Somewhere near the creature is' _shadir said


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

@JackJackal darizo could feel the presence of shadir "ah there you are ill be there shortly" it spoke thru its mind. it looked back at claudia touching her face with his forked snake tongue "you my dear will have to wait for  a bit i have 2 VERY important encounters i must attend to ciao" it giggles and morphed blinked out of the room all the lights going with it.


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @JackJackal darizo could feel the presence of shadir "ah there you are ill be there shortly" it spoke thru its mind. it looked back at claudia touching her face with his forked snake tongue "you my dear will have to wait for  a bit i have 2 VERY important encounters i must attend to ciao" it giggles and morphed blinked out of the room all the lights going with it.


_'your visit now might have to wait. A possesor I hunt for it's mistake!' _Shadir replied as I listened for our target.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

while it traveled to them it asked "possessor aye well i can assist with dealing that filth oh and the juvenile thought being is gone for now"


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

_you speak of zyther is tis true? well I must ask how did you?'_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

"ah yes zyther i attached to him as a child i was his "snekky snek". as he aged though our connection eroded and he realized what i was. When he was captured the pain he indured was to much for his body so his soul evicted me to give him some extra energy ahh it will be good to feel him again"


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

_'You latched to him as child. yet lost control after a while?'_


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Wheezing a forced laugh, the hound clapped his paws in amusement and false admiration. "Well, well, aren't you a brave soul workin' behind the shadows to protect us all. If you want Luciano's drug dealing gang in Rome, forget it. They're gone."
> 
> The bars retreated and let Rimna go. The primate stood up almost too quickly that he suddenly couldn't see straight. He reached for the counter and steadied himself. Although _Luciano _wasn't the name of the boss he was looking for, the name was definitely written in their bingo book. He was probably a high ranked official - which means if he's gone, he was probably dressed up as the boss and was sacrificed. The drug boss is still alive and Rimna still has work to do.
> 
> ...



"Fuck me." - the primate said out loud. A Don? He was in deep now.

(not sure if I can, or know how to write as if Don Volpe is speaking so I'll just assume he's waiting for an explanation and I'll continue the monologue from Rimna's perspective)

"Alright, fuck. I already tried to bullshit my way past your friend here but it didn't work. So I'll get straight to the point: I truly have no idea who you two are. You have never been pinged on our radar. I don't even know where we are. I came to Rome looking for an arctic wolf in his 60s who goes by the name of Vlad, and a timber wolf about the same age called Jack. This... Luciano was likely the one who was to set up their new channel. I couldn't be happier that he's dead, however, his accomplices are what really brought me to Italy." - the monkey pointed towards the vodka bottle next to him, grabbed it slowly and took a sip. He then placed it down on the bar and breathed in deeply.

"Go on"- the fox said, waiting for his visitor to either make a move or to continue talking. Rimna looked around - there's no way he could get out of here alive through brute force. He was not only completely drained, but he was outnumbered and in a place he didn't know. What if there were guards with guns waiting right outside the door? Judging by how the fox moved and stood, he could probably take him down on his own, let alone of he was armed. There was no way out of this one...

"Anyway, since you're probably going to kill me I might as well spill the beans now and ask you to make it quick. These two were involved in a massive drug and trafficking organization. They kidnapped kids, like me, and forced us to work for them. I've been beat up and forced to steal and move drugs and money around for years. My childhood was a living hell and I made the mistake of taking on this personally and by myself. I managed to track them down to a warehouse just in the northern outskirts of Rome and I stupidly went in there and almost got myself killed. They didn't follow me here, of that I'm certain. If they did I'd have been already dead because I passed out twice in the woods. That's all, that's the whole story. Please... let me go, let me find them and kill them and it will be as if though we never met. I already told O'Maley - I work for a division of people with no names and no faces. If you do that for me I'll owe you one and I swear I will not breathe a word about it to my superiors. If not then... please at least make it quick. But know that my squad will eventually find out what happened to me."

Rimna had to lay his cards on the table, that was his only shot. If only he didn't drop his knife in the woods as he was making a run for it. If only he wasn't so foolish to travel halfway across the world on his own. If only he wasn't so battered and beat up from his escape. So many "if only" scenarios went through his head as he was awaiting his captor's decision... but he had to accept the reality of the situation. He was left completely at their mercy and there wasn't a thing he could do about it.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> _'You latched to him as child. yet lost control after a while?'_


has your vessel ever had a near death experience when they go thru that theres a 50/50 chance that the soul will boost into overdrive and remove any negative parts to give them a fighting chance or it doesnt and they die


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna had to lay his cards on the table, that was his only shot. If only he didn't drop his knife in the woods as he was making a run for it. If only he wasn't so foolish to travel halfway across the world on his own. If only he wasn't so battered and beat up from his escape. So many "if only" scenarios went through his head as he was awaiting his captor's decision... but he had to accept the reality of the situation. He was left completely at their mercy and there wasn't a thing he could do about it.



The room was silent for a while. And while Rimna preferred the silence, he didn't really like the silence _now_. Sooner or later his fate will be decided by this unknown Don. How could he be though? Unknown? Throughout Rimna's career he went through several organized crime families all over the world and not a single report about "Volpe" ever turned up. Judging by the private castle in a scenic lake - complete with it's own bar with quality booze, the Volpes made big cash. 
But how?
If it was anywhere illegal - as it should have been, Rimna's crew should've busted them by now.

Finally Rimna's thoughts that expanded quick with silence came to a halt when the Don spoke. 
"Well...Luciano was a problem." The fox moved from the shadows and made a beeline straight for the bar. Rimna only caught a glimpse of his face in the dim light but it was enough to see. He was no older than he was, they were probably the same age and his physique was as far from the typical old and bloated mob boss he was so used to seeing. The fox then took out a small wooden box of cigars. Cuban. That's what Rimna knew by scent.

The Don took one and looked at it thoughtfully. "And if what you say is true - that I have not killed them all - then I'd rather you finish the job." With that he put the cigar back into it's box - an action the old hound found so amusing he whistled. "And what's this sudden change of habit, aye? Ms. Pepper finally convinced ye to stop smoking?" 

"No," said the Don as he closed the box with a solid snap. "A med student did."

The old man scoffed, meanwhile Rimna couldn't believe his ears. "For real? You're letting me go? _Just like that?_"

"Yes. After you rest and resupply I want you out of my house and finish the job. Should I know that Luciano's operation continues in Rome from this Vlad and Jack, I will _personally _hunt you down. Do we have a deal?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> has your vessel ever had a near death experience when they go thru that theres a 50/50 chance that the soul will boost into overdrive and remove any negative parts to give them a fighting chance or it doesnt and they die


_Not the case for Jack and I. Our strength merges when death is nigh. however a loophole there is for me. Should Jack Die then I will be free!'_


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Judging by the private castle in a scenic lake - complete with it's own bar with quality booze, the Volpes made big cash.
> But how?
> If it was anywhere illegal - as it should have been, Rimna's crew should've busted them by now.
> 
> "Yes. After you rest and resupply I want you out of my house and finish the job. Should I know that Luciano's operation continues in Rome from this Vlad and Jack, I will _personally _hunt you down. Do we have a deal?"



Hunt him down? How could he hunt down someone who doesn't exist? Then it dawned on him... there must have been a good reason why he never heard of the Volpe name before. What if in the past they've cut a deal with his superiors? Or what if they were so dangerous that not even special ops dared take them down? Either case, this was no longer any of his concern. He came here for revenge, not to investigate someone who let him live. Besides, who would we all be without our secrets, he thought. The monkey had a playful smirk on his face as he let out a short chuckle. The situation wasn't amusing for sure, but he couldn't help it. It was funny in a morbid way - he was back in the game of shadows and ghosts again. 

"Yeah... consider them dead. And may such a day never come." - Rimna grabbed the bottle of vodka and sat down on the ground again, resting his back against the bar. He chugged down and let out a massive sigh of relief. Relief because not only was he spared, but also because he'll have another shot at finally killing those who put him through years of suffering and forced him in this world of madness.  

Rimna looked up at the fox and then at the old man, and back to the fox again. 

"If it isn't too much to ask for, can I please have something to eat and a bed to lay in for a while? I'll be gone before you know it, I promise." He said, pretty much half-asleep at this point.


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 4, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> @zenmaldita @BobtheCob @Illuminaughty @Asassinator
> If the hobo replied, Edelweiss did not hear it; too distracted by the movements of Madam Volpe. She had not seen what happened, but the sound of metal on stone drew her attention and then suddenly the ghost was gone. It was an abrupt change, the lingering chill of the afterlife suddenly being replaced by the damp warmth of the conservatory. It was like stepping outside of your house in the summer, leaving the comfort of the air conditioning only to be met by oppressive heat. Though she was likely the only one to feel that way. If her living guests felt anything it all, it was an eerie chill being replaced by a comforting warmth. Only Edelweiss felt more comfortable with ghosts than with people.
> 
> _"I must go. You'll find me again."_ That is what she had said before vanishing. _Not concerning in the slightest._ She groaned to herself, though she could feel a pit growing in her stomach. _What would spook a ghost? Why would Madam Volpe leave so suddenly when surely this place is on lock down after the night we've had? What kind of danger are we in now?_
> ...



Ribby was prepared to _escort_ the canine out, but it seemed he didn't need to. Bit of a pity, really- it certainly wouldn't take a genius to notice that the night's events had put him pretty well on edge, and a good chance to physically toss somebody would've burned off a bit of anxiety-charged energy.. But given the approaching threat, maybe it was better to save it anyway. He still glared and made a vaguely threatening gesture as the man left.
Neither of them were incredibly diplomatic but Croaks decided to take up the mantle for the sake of at least attempting to make a good first impression.. And not, you know, further anger the necromancer of unknown power. "The er.. Specifics are still at large- what we know right now, is that the Manor is under attack by somethin' that can only be described as supernatural. We don't actually know what they are yet, all we know is that they's bad news and if you so much as look at 'em, it'll freeze you right where you stand." He probably would have had some reservations, describing it that way to anyone else, but certainly a necromancer of all people would be more open to the idea. And in that same vein.. 

"Any of that sound familiar to you? I was kinda hopin' ya might know what's goin on.. And whether we can expect to get through the night in one piece or not." Croaks had no idea how all this supernatural stuff worked and he had no particular inclination to find out, but they'd do well to economize what resources they had. So far it seemed Edelweiss was the only one in the manor who had any extensive knowledge on the subject, and any information would be better than going in blind- in this case, literally.

Both of them had avoided looking out any windows as a safety precaution, but that wasn't much of an option in the conservatory, and even if it was, the sudden burst of light traveling across the water's surface outside would have been impossible to miss. Both of the frogs startled a bit, standing in shocked silence for a moment before simultaneously looking at eachother with the incredulity of one whose entire perception of reality has been challenged several times over a _little_ too quickly to properly process. Ribby found his words first.

"What in the _hell--_?"


----------



## Berk (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Haha, they look so funny. But could you tell me who’s who? I can only recognize me and Big Mama. Love the art, but can’t tell what’s happening...)


thank ya xD Oh! right, Berk and Claudia above escaping sum demonic thoughtform(s) and I think Wulf was a wolf so he on the far right, but its been awhile since hes joined i could be wrong.
mostly feeling accomplished that you recognize you))



zenmaldita said:


> ((Big Mama be like))


Damn straight!))


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "*A barrel*." Big Mama pat Boris' back lightly. "This troublesome day deserves a whole barrel! Anyways, Ms. Schwarz is in Madame's Conservatory. Malik hired some frogs to watch her too._* MHM*._" The hippo raised her eyebrows a couple of times, a gesture the spider understood and found amusing. "A lost cause unless that Schwarz get their fortune back. Otherwise, old DV won't approve."



_"I'll be looking forward to it then."_ She heads towards the conservatory, waving as she leaves her big lug of an assistant in capable hands.

Boris still a little embarrassed and soaked was handed a big towel, to dry himself off. 

On her way to the Conservatory, she could hear a lot of ruckus all around the house. _"Goodness...its been a while since this place got exciting."_ She thought to herself. Curiosity still lead her to the conservatory, and stood right at the entrance observing the new friends Little Minxy seem to have made.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "If it isn't too much to ask for, can I please have something to eat and a bed to lay in for a while? I'll be gone before you know it, I promise." He said, pretty much half-asleep at this point.


"Right, then!" O'Maley stood from his chair. "I'll show ye to yer room." He said in the same wheezing laughter. Rimna wasn't all too sure if he could trust the old trickster but the monkey was too tired to argue. A part of him wished for eternal rest but being given another shot at Vlad and Jack gave him some reason to live. And if living meant sleeping under a crime-lord's roof so he can ready himself to finish off another crime-lord then so be it. It's not like he had the pride of a cop to begin with.

Enroute to the guest room, Rimna looked through the hallway's windows and immediately concluded that he wasn't on the ground floor. _Might as well plan an escape route - just in case things get ugly. _As they approached the stairs, they passed by a water buffalo and a strange pair of a gray wolf (@Wulf Canavar ) and a red panda carrying a red cooler. Although Rimna's sense of smell wasn't as keen as a canine, he caught a whiff of rust and found himself turning his head. The three people they passed were heading for the room he was in - and whatever the two carried was extremely suspicious.
_
Organ trafficking *is* a lucrative alternative to drugs. But only the nastiest people would do such a thing._ Rimna heard the rumors as if it were yesterday: children taken off the streets for their organs. Bodies were either returned and emptied or never found at all. He felt a shiver down his spine and braced himself.

As the gruesome thoughts plagued his mind, O'Maley stopped in front of him and the monkey bumped to the old man's back. O'Maley turned to look and saw Rimna had wrapped himself with his own arms. "What's the mater boy-o? Chilly are we?" He asked as he opened the door to the room.

Rimna faked a sniffle - twitching his nose in an attempt to clear his nasal cavities. "A little. You got stone walls and all."

"Stone walls, aye?" O'Maley lightly hit the walls with his walking stick. "Yep! This castle's pretty old. Don't ya worry, I'll light ya a fire."

Rimna saw the bed and immediately went for it. S_ince I'm now somewhat useful to them, I don't think they'd kill me....for now_. While O'Maley crouched at the hearth and started a fire, Rimna turned on the firm mattress and felt something hard hit his side. He glanced at the dog first before sneaking his hand underneath the sheets.

It was a pistol.



JackJackal said:


> _Not the case for Jack and I. Our strength merges when death is nigh. however a loophole there is for me. Should Jack Die then I will be free!'_


As Jack continued down the hall, he caught a glimpse of Celeste and Louisa walking outside towards the pier. Several boats are docked there. Malik wasn't with them but it was reassuring to know that the girl he grew to adore was finally escaping this place.

Satisfied, he continued his search for the vengeful spirit. 30 Minutes have passed and not a sign from the troublesome spectre. Although his conversation with another demon downstairs had entertained him, Shadir was growing impatient, wanting to settle the score.

Then, he heard a shuffle in a room to his left. Jack stopped in his tracks and looked at that room's door. There was a metal label on it: _Armeria_.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> So far, no one had seen his facial reaction. Wulf sat down and sighed with relief.
> 
> "Saw anything good, Mr. Wulf?"
> 
> ...




 Wulf looked around sheepishly.  No one else had seen his moment of weakness, apparently.  To Zen he whispered, 

"It's not the papers alone, but that angry giant."  He shook himself.

Wulf did notice Ricardo's fear and wondered what it was he saw.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> *[Stare at the creature]
> *
> Aaron was transfixed at the black creature, it had morphed into something deep down from his past. It was the brother he had killed himself: Micheal.
> 
> ...



(( great post man!))


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Rimna saw the bed and immediately went for it. S_ince I'm now somewhat useful to them, I don't think they'd kill me....for now_. While O'Maley crouched at the hearth and started a fire, Rimna turned on the firm mattress and felt something hard hit his side. He glanced at the dog first before sneaking his hand underneath the sheets.
> 
> It was a pistol.



And he thought about it... he thought about it good. He wouldn't be able to forgive himself if this Volpe guy was selling organs, harvested from innocent victims. That was worse than drugs, way worse. The monkey counted all the exits he could take - he could easily take down the old wolfhound and maybe even get to the Don himself. 
But then what? There was something off about the boss. He wasn't your typical mobster who hides behind lackeys. He couldn't quite put his finger on it, but something didn't feel right. 
"No, fuck this!" The monkey thought to himself. He couldn't risk it all now, not when he was so close to avenging his wasted childhood. He already made the stupid mistake of trying to take down a whole group of people by himself and almost got himself killed. This time he wouldn't do it. Not alone. He planned to call for reinforcements and end Vlad and Jack once and for all. Then, and only then, maybe he'd return to the castle with them.
The guest quickly moved the gun under his pillow.

"Tell me something O'Maley... what is it that your boss does exactly?" The primate asked. The old dog looked back over his shoulder. 

"Wine. This fire should keep ye warm, boy'o. When ye've rested, ye can eat, resupply and we better never meet again." - he stood up and brushed off his hands. Rimna felt like he knew about the gun. In fact it wouldn't surprise him if it was intentionally set there empty as a decoy. 

"Wine... heh... good night then." That was an amusing answer, he had to admit. He lied down in bed and covered himself with the sheets, holding the gun in his hand.

"Now don't do anything stupid. Have yer revenge and walk away like this never happened." - O'Maley closed the doors on his way out. 

Walk away huh? The monkey got out of bed and started looking for a secret room or something of the sorts. He slowly and quietly walked around the walls, knocking on them to feel or hear if they're hollow. And he was right - one bookshelf had something behind it. It didn't take long to find the trigger - a book he pulled revealed the hidden compartment. In it there were a few alcohol bottles. Fine liquor at that.

"Wow... this sucks." - Rimna pouted, closed the booze cabinet and decided that he's overdue for some rest now. Maybe he'd try to sneak around when his senses came back fully. But for now, he went to bed and checked to see if the gun was loaded. It was, it was full to the brim. Good, he thought. He held it under his pillow just in case he needed it. And before he knew it, he dozed off.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

Berk said:


> all the better then! oh also before i wish y'all g'night just wanna say awesome rp on all ends))
> 
> and ill leave this here features a rough draft of what i'd IMAGINE @Wulf Canavar and @Asassinator look kinda like and would have liked to squeeze in @zenmaldita  but dat my life yo. enjoy the random doodle))
> 
> ...


Thanks for drawing me.  (Grin)

-Wulf


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> (( great post man!))


(Thanks!)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> _"I'll be looking forward to it then."_ She heads towards the conservatory, waving as she leaves her big lug of an assistant in capable hands.
> Boris still a little embarrassed and soaked was handed a big towel, to dry himself off.
> On her way to the Conservatory, she could hear a lot of ruckus all around the house. _"Goodness...its been a while since this place got exciting."_ She thought to herself. Curiosity still lead her to the conservatory, and stood right at the entrance observing the new friends Little Minxy seem to have made.


Doc had been the family doctor for 26 years now. While she was friends with Lady Volpe from the get go, she only started working for the Volpes when Aurora got pregnant. She practically raised the kit and knew Malik like the palm of her 6 hands. Upon seeing the duo, Ribby and Croaks (@Illuminaughty ), and Edelweiss (@Le Chat Nécro ) she could feel the vibrations that they were emitting through hairs and tiny slits distributed on her body. The vibrations were similar to Angelo's and Mercedes; little minxy was fond of those people.

"Excuse me, signora." Doc turned to a pretty young deer maid, "I apologize for my tardiness in answering the door. My name is Dianne, can I help you with anything?"

The vibrations ebbed through her sensory slits once more. This one was different.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 5, 2018)

(darizo) "oh OH zyther my vessel is near must find must find" darizo could feel zyther growing anxiety and reveled in it. it couldnt exactly say it loved him demons cant love after all but it respected (zyther) "babe its here ITS HERE angelo babe" zyther's eyes were glazed over as he was panicking something was very wrong.


----------



## Diabolica (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Doc had been the family doctor for 26 years now. While she was friends with Lady Volpe from the get go, she only started working for the Volpes when Aurora got pregnant. She practically raised the kit and knew Malik like the palm of her 6 hands. Upon seeing the duo, Ribby and Croaks (@Illuminaughty ), and Edelweiss (@Le Chat Nécro ) she could feel the vibrations that they were emitting through hairs and tiny slits distributed on her body. The vibrations were similar to Angelo's and Mercedes; little minxy was fond of those people.
> 
> "Excuse me, signora." Doc turned to a pretty young deer maid, "I apologize for my tardiness in answering the door. My name is Dianne, can I help you with anything?"
> 
> The vibrations ebbed through her sensory slits once more. This one was different.



While she was observing little minxy's new friends, she heard a soft voice from behind her and turns around. She's also never seen this individual in the house before, wondering how much staff the Volpes have hired over the course of her last visit. 

Never the less, she grabs the doe with two hands rolling up the long sleeves she was wearing. One hand was holding the wrist while the other was tapping on the does forearms. 

_"...Tsk, too skinny."_ She says to herself, before letting go of her sleeve. _"The house seems to be in a bit of a mess dont you think? Also You seem to be new around here"_

The presence of this lady made her look at the doe from top to bottom. A little suspicious but also wondering what she can get out of her besides the disappointingly  skinny arm.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (darizo) "oh OH zyther my vessel is near must find must find" darizo could feel zyther growing anxiety and reveled in it. it couldnt exactly say it loved him demons cant love after all but it respected (zyther) "babe its here ITS HERE angelo babe" zyther's eyes were glazed over as he was panicking something was very wrong.


Angelo cradled Zyther in his arms as they cuddled up beside the nook's window. Moments later, Big Mama entered the kitchen with a burly white tiger with an eyepatch. As Angelo soothed the panic-striken hyena in his arms, he greeted the new arrival "Zdrastvooyte, Boris. You're here alone or the doc is with you?"

(@Diabolica )Boris sat on a barstool opposite the breakfast nook. "Boris alveys vit doctor." Then, the tiger glanced at the shivering bundle in Angelo's arms, then to Big Mama, and then back to Angelo. "New...lyubovnik?"

Angelo smiled quietly and answered with a quick raise of the eyebrows. Boris leaned back in reply.

"What's this yall gossiping about? Let Big Mama in the chisme!" Cried the hippo as she settled a fresh batch of beignets on the counter. "None of yall are getting any of this, until yall tell me what you boys are whispering about. _MHM! _And what's _his_ problem? Is your friend okay, Angelo?"

Angelo held Zyther tighter and continued to soothe the other's back. "My _friend_ is...a little shaken at the moment...and uh Boris here was telling me that a..."

"Chamomile tea. It helps ze stomach."

"Right! Have you got any tea, Mama?"

"TEA HUH? Weeeeeell tea does go well with beignets, hold on. Don't go startin' without me!" With that the hippo turned her back and went in search for the tea. Tea wasn't a commonly consumed in the household. It was always coffee, wine, and milk. Having not found any in the kitchen, Big Mama went to the pantry further back. Meanwhile Boris quickly snatched two beignets and tossed them to Angelo and Zyther, and then quickly shoved one in his mouth.

Angelo held the warm pastry towards Zyther. "Come on, caro. It might help you feel better."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 5, 2018)

zyther nibbled on the pastry then came back letting oug a deep gasp "No NO DARIZO" zyther looked around to see everyone in the room looking at him "i think i experienced death just a second ago"


----------



## Diabolica (May 5, 2018)

@zenmaldita 
He spots the shivering little bundle who looks very familiar...like the same one from a while ago...he could be wrong it was quite small.

He sneakingly snatched another beignet easily stuffing the whole thing in his mouth. 

He chews and swallows,_"You do seem little happier zan usual Angelo." _He says with a little smirk on his face


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf looked around sheepishly.  No one else had seen his moment of weakness, apparently.  To Zen he whispered,
> "It's not the papers alone, but that angry giant."  He shook himself.
> Wulf did notice Ricardo's fear and wondered what it was he saw.


After the ritual, Ricardo shook his head and straightened his suit jacket. Then with a huff he approached the two and led them to the billiard room on the second floor.

"Let's make this quick," Ricardo said, "the sooner you finish your job, the better."

Wulf held another snarky remark in his throat. He glanced at Zen for some sort of approval before he roast their chances of getting paid. The red panda shook her head and gave him a look that said: _keep it to yourself for now_.

Soon they reached the room and Ricardo opened the door for them. The wolf and redpanda stepped inside, cooler in hand. The room was dimly lit and smelled like cigars. Wulf knew the difference of course - between the scent of cheap cigarettes and expensive tobacco. There was also another scent in the room. It was a scent that lingered in the restaurant. 

"Welcome, Signora Rossa. Have you completed the collection?"

"Si, signore." Red kicked the cooler towards the sitting figure across the room. The fox opened the cooler and Wulf finally saw what reeked of blood. One by one he held up the severed heads to inspect as the red panda dictated their names. "Lucio Procione, Joaquin Procione, and Rafael Procione. Well...Raffy is a little charred but...still recognizable!"

Wulf held a paw against his nose, the carion's stench was too much. While Rafael's blood was still fresh and dripping, one of the other heads were at least a few days old. The fox put away Rafael's head back into the cooler and closed it shut much to Wulf's relief. The red panda gave him a light pat on the back.

"My price, of course, doubled." She started. "Not only did I have to retrieve Rafael from a burning building, I also have your precious bottle."

As he heard his cue, Wulf raised the bag with the bottle in it but the Don remained silent, head down and looking at the cooler. Growing impatient, the red panda taunted again. "You know what happens to those who don't pay, right?"

The Don raised his head and looked at Zen as if he was searching for something - and then at Wulf. "Where's Mateo?"

Zen scoffed and waved her paw. "Mateo's a bastard. He's no harm."

"A bastard that carries the name Procione. You missed one, signora. You will not be paid tonight."


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> As Jack continued down the hall, he caught a glimpse of Celeste and Louisa walking outside towards the pier. Several boats are docked there. Malik wasn't with them but it was reassuring to know that the girl he grew to adore was finally escaping this place.
> 
> Satisfied, he continued his search for the vengeful spirit. 30 Minutes have passed and not a sign from the troublesome spectre. Although his conversation with another demon downstairs had entertained him, Shadir was growing impatient, wanting to settle the score.
> 
> Then, he heard a shuffle in a room to his left. Jack stopped in his tracks and looked at that room's door. There was a metal label on it: _Armeria_.



"Armira? Is that name?" I asked myself. _'not a name I've ever heard. but more of an unusual word.' _ the door wa cracked open o I slowly pulled it completely open.  "Hello? Is anyone in here?" I called thing that there may be others still in the building


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> He sneakingly snatched another beignet easily stuffing the whole thing in his mouth. He chews and swallows,_"You do seem little happier zan usual Angelo." _He says with a little smirk on his face



"Ahaha...just a bit." Angelo scratched the back of his head bashfully. Meanwhile, Big Mama returned triumphantly with one tea bag.

"Zat...won't do. I think it's too old." Boris remarked.

"Who's old?!"



zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther nibbled on the pastry then came back letting oug a deep gasp "No NO DARIZO" zyther looked around to see everyone in the room looking at him "i think i experienced death just a second ago"


"You...died by pastry?" Angelo asked. "Who's Darizo?"



JackJackal said:


> "Armira? Is that name?" I asked myself. _'not a name I've ever heard. but more of an unusual word.' _the door wa cracked open o I slowly pulled it completely open.  "Hello? Is anyone in here?" I called thing that there may be others still in the building


jack stepped into the room and felt the walls for a light switch. When he successfully illuminated the room, he saw a long corridor leading inside, lined by at least 20 sets of medieval armor, standing proudly against the walls.

Apart from the armor, there wasn't anyone in the room. But Shadir kept pushing forward, _I can sense its presence, it cowered in the sudden luminescence_.


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> jack stepped into the room and felt the walls for a light switch. When he successfully illuminated the room, he saw a long corridor leading inside, lined by at least 20 sets of medieval armor, standing proudly against the walls.
> 
> Apart from the armor, there wasn't anyone in the room. But Shadir kept pushing forward, _I can sense its presence, it cowered in the sudden luminescence_.



'Yeah and with all this armor we're fucked if it sneaks up on us' I sadi pulling out both my knife and my gun. "COME ON OUT! YOU CAN'T HIDE FOREVER!"


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Wow... this sucks." - Rimna pouted, closed the booze cabinet and decided that he's overdue for some rest now. Maybe he'd try to sneak around when his senses came back fully. But for now, he went to bed and checked to see if the gun was loaded. It was, it was full to the brim. Good, he thought. He held it under his pillow just in case he needed it. And before he knew it, he dozed off.


It wasn't long before Rimna could feel the familiar gurgling in his stomach that woke him from his slumber. While he had the guts to ask for room and board and he didn't expect the 200 thread count Italian cotton sheets. The motel he worked at used 100 thread count sheets - at least that's what one of the housekeepers told him and they were already smooth and soft. However the sheets he laid on were something else. They were so comfortable and soothing he didn't have the power to get up.

Then, there was a knock on the door. "Signore?" A female voice called out, Rimna stayed quiet just to make sure he heard the voice correctly. "Would you care for an early breakfast, signore?"

_Breakfast? Oh right. _Rimna had lost track of time while he was out in the water, but I guess it's early morning right now.

*[Answer the Door] [Tell her to Leave the Food there] [Tell her you don't want to eat] [Don't Answer]*



JackJackal said:


> 'Yeah and with all this armor we're fucked if it sneaks up on us' I sadi pulling out both my knife and my gun. "COME ON OUT! YOU CAN'T HIDE FOREVER!"


A suit of armor began to walk with sword in hand. How do you plan to fight this? It has no flesh and no blood.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Ahaha...just a bit." Angelo scratched the back of his head bashfully. Meanwhile, Big Mama returned triumphantly with one tea bag.
> 
> "Zat...won't do. I think it's too old." Boris remarked.
> 
> ...


"what no the pastry helped wait did you say darizo HOW DO U NOW THAT NAME" zyther's eyes focused on angelo confused and frightened


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "what no the pastry helped wait did you say darizo HOW DO U NOW THAT NAME" zyther's eyes focused on angelo confused and frightened


"You've been muttering the name for a while now...someone I should worry about?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 5, 2018)

zythers eyes grew big and terrified "he was supposed to be gone he was supposed to be gone WHAT THE FUCK" zyther grabbed onto angelo and hugged him tight "hes gonna take me back hes gonna take me again oh god"


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

(is so scawy >w<)


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> A suit of armor began to walk with sword in hand. How do you plan to fight this? It has no flesh and no blood.


"Crap" I said as I backed up _'Time to run I think it is. or we not live through this!'_


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Then, there was a knock on the door. "Signore?" A female voice called out, Rimna stayed quiet just to make sure he heard the voice correctly. "Would you care for an early breakfast, signore?"
> 
> _Breakfast? Oh right. _Rimna had lost track of time while he was out in the water, but I guess it's early morning right now.



*[Rimna tells her to leave the food there]*

He had almost forgotten where he was. This bed felt so comfortable he probably wouldn't have even gotten up unless it was that knock. The monkey immediately picked up his gun and hid behind one of the drawers besides the bed. He was completely starved and couldn't resist the temptation. Aiming the gun at the door, he shouted:

"Could you please leave it by the door? I'll come get it in a minute, just need to get dressed." he said, hoping that whoever was on the other side wouldn't come in guns blazing. He made sure to have his pistol concealed by the lamp and the decorative bowl on the drawer, just in case he had to drop it and pretend he was looking for something.


----------



## Diabolica (May 5, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

He makes a slight chuckle _"Do not vorry Komrrade you yourrself do not look yourr age. So tell me about zis...new --."_  He says right before Big Mama arrives in the kitchen.

*ahem* _"Spasibo Big Mama" _


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 5, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> "What in the _hell--_?"


*"You shouldn't speak like that about the Lady of the House."* Even without seeing, Edelweiss knew it was her. That discharge of power flowing through and out, over the lands that were her haunt. Whatever it was that had her amphibious companions so spooked, it was in for a fight. One always has to be careful when intruding on a ghost's haunt, particularly one as powerful and fascinating as Madam Volpe. For a moment, Edelweiss wondered how she died, what had happened to make such a powerful poltergeist, but she knew that was a line of questioning best left unanswered. 

But there was one question that did need to be answered. What was out there? Glancing outside the windows, she tried to see if even in a short glimpse, what could be attacking the manner from the other side of the bank. Croak's description was not familiar at all. Her family had very singular interests, and while they were soul deep into the supernatural it was not like she knew everything. _Everyone just assumes that because you can raise the dead you must know about demons and monsters too. Idiots._ But even if she couldn't put a name to the creatures, there were a few constants that always followed things like these.

*"Well, I'm not sure what they are, but it sounds, and feels, like we're in for a hell of a night, boys. If I had to take an educated guess I'd say something drew them here. Supernatural things don't just pop up willy nilly. There's usually a beacon or a conduit, something for them to follow and latch onto"* 

_Like you're little spell, hmm?_ She pushed the thought down._ It wouldn't have been powerful enough for this. No, it must be something else._ She took a deep breath and continued. 

*"The freezing on sight thing is troubling, if not that uncommon. What's more terrifying than seeing your demise and not being able to escape? Fear is a powerful thing, and the creatures that dwell on the fringes of our perception deal in it with great pleasure. I imagine they will have more up their sleeves than just that little trick. But, there are a few things that typically act as deterrents to most things of this type. Salt. Sunlight. Certain magics that I'm not equipped to perform. Madame Volpe just bought us some time, but..." *She had been staring at the floor as she talked, pacing lightly as she mulled over what to do. Her eyes flitted over the stone tiles, the tiny lines and shapes they made without really seeing until it hit her.

*"That's it!"* She smiled brightly, kneeling down and running a finger over the grout in the floor. Either by chance or design, whoever had laid this floor had made the perfect space for a barrier. While on their own, the small expertly crafted tiles were just sitting in a simple pattern, if you traced over certain grooves between the them you could draw a massive banishing sigil, one that would cover the entire room. And the grooves were the perfect vessels for the salt needed to do it. She sprung to her  feet, eyes alight with an idea. *"Boys, I'm gonna need you to go down to the kitchens. We have some salt to..."*

Her voice trailed off, eyes focused on something past the two toads. Or rather _someone _who was currently positioned in the doorway with a maid. It had been a rather long time since her father had talked about the spider woman (@Diabolica ) and their arguments, but she knew without a doubt that it was her.

*"Doctor. What are you doing here?" 
*
((@zenmaldita hope you're okay with me taking liberties with the interior design of the conservatory. Also, I couldn't find mention of the Doctor's name, so I left it out, but I feel like Edelweiss would know it if she was an associate of her father's.))
edit: tagging @BobtheCob so he knows what's up


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zythers eyes grew big and terrified "he was supposed to be gone he was supposed to be gone WHAT THE FUCK" zyther grabbed onto angelo and hugged him tight "hes gonna take me back hes gonna take me again oh god"


Big Mama observed the panicked hyena for a while before she took out her mortar and pestle. She crushed a few herbs and mixed in a couple of drops of various oils. Then she poured the mixture in a glass container and called for a maid name Julia. When the black cat maid arrived, Big Mama rubbed the glass on the girl's fur and muttered some words - making the clueless girl quite uncomfortable. 

Once the mixture was done she dipped her thumb in and approached Zyther. "Angelo, hold him still."

Boris and Angelo exchanged glances before the latter complied. Angelo gripped Zyther's shoulders - startling the hyena long enough for Big Mama to smear the concoction on Zyther's forehead. "There you go, sugar. No demon can get you with Big Mama's recipe. Noooo sir! That's a concealing spell, he can't find you noooo sir! *Now*, how about you tell me just how on earth you got your paws on my beignets?"

Zyther rubbed his forehead out of cynical suspision. In his opinion, a kitchen potion can't help him - yet Darizo's presence seemed to disappear slowly.



JackJackal said:


> "Crap" I said as I backed up _'Time to run I think it is. or we not live through this!'_


The suit of armor grabbed an axe and threw it towards Jack's head. The axe buried it's blade onto the wooden door, actively destroying it in the process. Although it missed Jack's head, it was enough to graze the top of the jackal's head and cut a good portion of his hair. 

Shadir grew more and more vindictive. _That insolent fool, think he can one up Shadir with a medieval tool!? 
_


Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((@zenmaldita hope you're okay with me taking liberties with the interior design of the conservatory. Also, I couldn't find mention of the Doctor's name, so I left it out, but I feel like Edelweiss would know it if she was an associate of her father's.))


((No problem at all! I was planning to make the conservatory a magical place with protective magic circles made up of the mosaic floor tiles but you beat me to it lmao Kindly consider the subtle patterns on the glass as well mhmhmh have fun~))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Rimna tells her to leave the food there]*


"As you wish, signore." The voice from the other side of the door said. The familiar sound of crockery and a heavy platter made a brief clink as it was laid on the wooden floor outside. Then a set of footsteps that eventually disappeared soon followed.

Rimna waited for another minute before he cautiously opened the door. No ambush, no guns, just a silver tray on the floor with 5 pieces of hot steaming beignets, slices of fruit, a small bowl of berries and a mug of milk. Well...it could be poisoned.

Rimna's stomach growled.


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The suit of armor grabbed an axe and threw it towards Jack's head. The axe buried it's blade onto the wooden door, actively destroying it in the process. Although it missed Jack's head, it was enough to graze the top of the jackal's head and cut a good portion of his hair.
> 
> Shadir grew more and more vindictive. _That insolent fool, think he can one up Shadir with a medieval tool!? _


I ignored this and grabbed a sword and got into a defensive stance. "come on then! You and me!" 'I have to give them time to get out of here' I though as I waited to see what the armor to move


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Rimna's stomach growled.



Not only did his stomach growl but his mouth was watering. He was drooling like a wild beast at the sight of helpless prey. He looked around again but couldn't take it anymore. He tucked the gun in his jeans, took the tray back in the room and started eating. The instinct to just devour it whole was almost irresistible but he knew better than that. If he suddenly filled his stomach with the lot, he'd just slow himself down. Well, and if the food was poisoned... he had a pistol to make it quicker. 

It took the primate about 10 minutes to finish his breakfast. If it had been different circumstance he'd have actually enjoyed his stay. But now he had work to do. He wanted to have a look around. Rimna went to the side opposite of which they came from, wandering the halls on his own.


----------



## Diabolica (May 5, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro

Before she turns to an eerily familiar voice she asks the doe_ "Do you get me a glass of whiskey...the best one you have of course."_ and waves her away.

_"Well Ms. Schwarz, its been quite a long time since I last saw you."_ She says as she walks towards her with a slight menacing look. Observing the little magic party they have around the room.

_"Seems like you followed the foot steps of your silly old man huh?"_ She then proceeds to lift the cats chin up with one hand, and with two more puts it in the cats moth to check for her teeth...

_"Mhmm you've grown indeed. I could use a set like this hahaha." _


(( the Docs name is only know by very few people so calling her Doctor/Doc is fine c: ))


----------



## Berk (May 5, 2018)

FYI))

I may be leaving for awhile, somethin' has come up in personal matters so i am quite busy. it was fun and I have enjoyed your guys' posts! hope to be back sometimes but if not, i may take mssgs. thanks !))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 5, 2018)

Berk said:


> FYI))
> 
> I may be leaving for awhile, somethin' has come up in personal matters so i am quite busy. it was fun and I have enjoyed your guys' posts! hope to be back sometimes but if not, i may take mssgs. thanks !))


((no prob, I'll put Berkana in a guest room so she'll be safe uvu))


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Berk said:


> FYI))
> 
> I may be leaving for awhile, somethin' has come up in personal matters so i am quite busy. it was fun and I have enjoyed your guys' posts! hope to be back sometimes but if not, i may take mssgs. thanks !))


(Ok. Good luck with whatever you’re doing. @zenmaldita could you move the story along?)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

((


Berk said:


> FYI))
> 
> I may be leaving for awhile, somethin' has come up in personal matters so i am quite busy. it was fun and I have enjoyed your guys' posts! hope to be back sometimes but if not, i may take mssgs. thanks !))



(( hugs.  Good luck!))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> After the ritual, Ricardo shook his head and straightened his suit jacket. Then with a huff he approached the two and led them to the billiard room on the second floor.
> 
> "Let's make this quick," Ricardo said, "the sooner you finish your job, the better."
> 
> ...




Although Wulf had been infuriated earlier about the casual murder of Dawn the dangerous, yet beautiful, wolfess, he'd had time for his anger to cool.   And he also recognized he was in the middle of an armed camp full of maids armed to the teeth.   (he could smell the cleaning oil from the pistols strapped to ther legs.   Under their skirts.....  Focus, Wulf, focus!)  And beyond that, his ACTUAL boss Matteo was unlikely to pay him, considering he'd been in the restaurant that had exploded.  So Wulf thought discretion the better part of valor in this case.   

So he held up the bottle.

"I believe this has value for you, Don Volpe," and he pulled the bottle of wine from the bag.   He tossed the bag, and it fluttered to the floor dramatically.   The light caught on the first bottle of the vintage that Malik and his friends had laid down, so many years ago.  The memories were strong, and if he'd been a more emotional fox, Malik would have got a tear in his eye.

"Would you consider a reward to us for the recovery of this bottle, signore?   Seperate for example from the reward to Zen for your enemies in a bag.   It would be sign of honor as the new Don if you would."

Malik considered Wulf's words.   He didn't know this canine, but he did have a point.

"Very well, signore," Malik said.   "For the bottle, a reward of payment.  Ricardo, pay him."   Ricardo grumbled but handed over a stack of bills from somewhere or other.   Wulf handed Ricardo the bottle respectfully.  

@zenmaldita Grimaced in anger that Wulf was getting some payout, and not her, but Wulf glanced over to assure her he wouldn't forget how she got him out of that deathhouse, and that she was the one that got the bottle.  So she didn't fly off the handle immediately.

Wulf pocketed the cash.

At that exact moment, with Ricardo standing right in front of him, the worst possible thing happened.   From one of Wulf's khaki slacks pockets, a small tinny voice sounded. 

"Wulf!   Wulf, are you there?  Lupo bastardo!  Answer me!"   It was clearly Matteo Procione's voice.   As if in slow motion, Wulf reached into his pocket and pulled out an earpiece, like security often uses.    Profanity was not usually Wulf's thing, but........

"Oh S***." he said, deadpan, and looked up, up, into Ricardo's heavy face.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

The call on the earpiece had come from the end of the driveway over the lake.    Just behind Doc's (@Diabolica ) car, the two 1930's Studebakers from the restaurant had rolled to a stop.   Their doors had made their classic, click-clack as they swung open and shut, and Matteo Procione and his second had stepped out.   In the back of the car sat Roxanne, her chest bandaged.

Matteo looked out and saw that the drive was completely under water.   He made a fist and slammed it down on the hood of the car.

His companion racoon, huge and burly..... for a racoon anyway, turned to him.

"Boss, do you think that hired hand wolf might still be around?"   And so Matteo held his hand to his earpiece and called Wulf ..........

The answer came.....  "Oh S***"

Looking at the sunken driveway, and the cars, Matteo looked around for solutions.

"Bring up the boats!"   He called to them, and racked the slide on his tommygun.   His eyes were focused on the manor house, where he knew Malik was hiding.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

*RP time: 5am.
REPLIES ARE ARRANGED CHRONOLOGICALLY. *



Asassinator said:


> (Ok. Good luck with whatever you’re doing. @zenmaldita could you move the story along?)


@Berk @Asassinator
Sensing it's vessel nearby, the demon morphed into a wisp of smoke and went back into the vents to continue it's search. They were safe for now, but that ordeal had taken a lot out of Berkana and Aaron. Being the two people who were harassed by the thought being most, Berkana slipped into unconsciousness while Aaron stood strong. Claudia was too distraught to make any clever decisions. According to Aaron, what should the group do?

*[Rest in one of the guest rooms] [Leave the place by boat] [Get something to eat] [Improvise]*


JackJackal said:


> I ignored this and grabbed a sword and got into a defensive stance. "come on then! You and me!" 'I have to give them time to get out of here' I though as I waited to see what the armor to move


The suit of armor ran towards you. It's fight or flight, and Jack knew the consequences of getting killed. Louisa was out of the building, but the rest are still inside. What does he do?

*[Lure the reanimated armor outside the Armory] [Lock the door and Fight in the Armory] [Improvise]*


Rimna said:


> Well, and if the food was poisoned... he had a pistol to make it quicker.


((wow. that's *dark*, bro. **said by someone who wrote about organ trafficking**))
Rimna roamed the dimly lit halls. Since the sun will come up soon, he assumed that the household was turning off the unneeded lights. Now that his energy was somewhat replenished, his thought process was better, he observed better. With a hand on the stone walls, he continued walking along the hallway and felt the slight bumps. There were times when Rimna saw traces of shells, coral, and other ancient fossils he saw in the history books when the organization educated him.

_Limestone - not the best rock to build with in the city due to its acid rain...but I guess they don't have that problem here. 
_
Rimna continued to retrace his steps until he found himself just outside the room where it all started. The scent of blood was now obvious and he could hear voices inside. A female voice was dictating names: _Lucio Procione, Joaquin Procione, Rafael Procione._.. all of which sounded familiar. Although they weren't the main targets of Rimna's buy-bust operations, they were listed for unknown reasons. His superiors told him they were just mild annoyances - vagrants who terrorized towns and nothing to be concerned about. So why bother list them if they're nothing to be concerned about?

*[Listen in the Conversation] [Move on and focus on resupplying] [Investigate further] [Improvise]
*


Wulf Canavar said:


> "Oh S***." he said, deadpan, and looked up, up, into Ricardo's heavy face.








((I'll get back to you. I need to be amazed for a while))


----------



## Diabolica (May 6, 2018)

(( @Wulf Canavar YES add moar cars to the drive wayy ccc: ALSOOOO  *uses same gif reaction! XD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ))


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Rest in one of the guest rooms]


Aaron looked around himself: there was an unconscious hyena, a confused wolfdog, and himself. Aaron and the hyena has both their energies worn out, but Aaron was able to pull through and not pass out. He told the wolfdog that they’re going bring the hyena to a guest room and let her rest there.


zenmaldita said:


> [Get something to eat]


After they do, he insists that they go down to the canteen and have some breakfast. “We might need that energy, you know.”


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"You shouldn't speak like that about the Lady of the House."* Even without seeing, Edelweiss knew it was her. That discharge of power flowing through and out, over the lands that were her haunt. Whatever it was that had her amphibious companions so spooked, it was in for a fight. One always has to be careful when intruding on a ghost's haunt, particularly one as powerful and fascinating as Madam Volpe. For a moment, Edelweiss wondered how she died, what had happened to make such a powerful poltergeist, but she knew that was a line of questioning best left unanswered.
> 
> But there was one question that did need to be answered. What was out there? Glancing outside the windows, she tried to see if even in a short glimpse, what could be attacking the manner from the other side of the bank. Croak's description was not familiar at all. Her family had very singular interests, and while they were soul deep into the supernatural it was not like she knew everything. _Everyone just assumes that because you can raise the dead you must know about demons and monsters too. Idiots._ But even if she couldn't put a name to the creatures, there were a few constants that always followed things like these.
> 
> ...


(I just wanted to remind you that the hobo is with you.)


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Lock the door and Fight in the Armory]



once the door was locked I jumped up and knocked the armor down with a powerful roundhouse kick! "come on! It's just you and me now!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> (he could smell the cleaning oil from the pistols strapped to ther legs. Under their skirts..... Focus, Wulf, focus!)


(Wulf you naughty wolf...)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Rimna continued to retrace his steps until he found himself just outside the room where it all started. The scent of blood was now obvious and he could hear voices inside. A female voice was dictating names: _Lucio Procione, Joaquin Procione, Rafael Procione._.. all of which sounded familiar.



*[Rimna listens in the Conversation] *

Lucio... wasn't that the guy O'Maley said has been killed in a fire? Maybe, maybe not, but these names sounded familiar. The monkey could swear he's heard of them before. He stopped in his tracks , leaned his back against the wall and crouched down. He leaned his head towards the door, trying to listen to what was being said. What if it gave him clues for Don Volpe's business, or even the trafficking channels of Vlad and Jack? 
Since it was apparent that the food wasn't poisoned, he focused entirely on eavesdropping. If someone sneaked past him he probably wouldn't sense them.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

*RP time: 5am.
REPLIES ARE ARRANGED CHRONOLOGICALLY.*



JackJackal said:


> once the door was locked I jumped up and knocked the armor down with a powerful roundhouse kick! "come on! It's just you and me now!"


The suit of armor collapsed and scattered as the geist flew through the swords that decorated the walls. The weapons floated in unison and aimed at the Jackal.



Wulf Canavar said:


> "Wulf! Wulf, are you there? Lupo bastardo! Answer me!" It was clearly Matteo Procione's voice. As if in slow motion, Wulf reached into his pocket and pulled out an earpiece, like security often uses. Profanity was not usually Wulf's thing, but........
> "Oh S***." he said, deadpan, and looked up, up, into Ricardo's heavy face.


Rage stirred in Ricardo's eyes. If a looks could kill, Wulf felt a thousand knives stabbing him simultaneously and twisting the flesh where they were buried. Ricardo had every right to crush him, but the water buffalo stood still. The Don remained silent as well, probably contemplating what to do with their double-crossing carcasses. _Well, we might as well be._

At last the deafening silence was broken when the Don stood up and walked towards the pool table situated by the windows. He grabbed a cue stick and chalked it. "No need to panic, signore," the fox addressed the wolf. "Since the signora hired you to retrieve the bottle, the money is yours by right. I have my bottle and that's what's important."

Zen glared at the taller wolf, _how dare he get paid_? If Ricardo's look showered him with knives, the little red panda's glare buried a rusty machete deep in his throat. Being able to retrieve 3 mafia heads' _heads_ was no walk in the park to say the least. All memories of the deceitful girl that clung to his arm vanished like a dream.

"As for you, signora," the fox continued as he leaned down for a shot. "We have an agreement. When I said kill them all, I meant kill them _all_. Mateo is a bastard but he still has the name. I believe you have another head to take."

"_Whose_, I wonder..." Ricardo said accusingly through gritted teeth.

The fox performed the break - the sound of the balls scattering rolled like thunder in the room. "Whose, indeed..."

Zen closed her eyes and sighed. Then, she faced Wulf with a much calmer demeanor. "Mateo is a penniless bastard..." Then, she opened her palm at him, and asked for the earpiece. "...and I don't work for peasants."

Wulf's decision will determine what happens to the army waiting outside.



Asassinator said:


> After they do, he insists that they go down to the canteen and have some breakfast. “We might need that energy, you know.”


"You're right." Claudia sighed, "Who knows what crazy thing might happen again?"
She motioned a paw for them to get going and they started their way down the hall towards the kitchen. That's when they both saw an unfamiliar monkey (@Rimna ) crouching down and listening in against a door. Being the more agile of the two Aaron was quick on his feet and...?


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The suit of armor collapsed and scattered as the geist flew through the swords that decorated the walls. The weapons floated in unison and aimed at the Jackal.



"Ready Shadir?' _'multiple weapons we now face but they will not slow our pace!' _I smirked and was prepared to defend myself looking around to see where the sneaky bastard ran to.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "You're right." Claudia sighed, "Who knows what crazy thing might happen again?"
> She motioned a paw for them to get going and they started their way down the hall towards the kitchen. That's when they both saw an unfamiliar monkey (@Rimna ) crouching down and listening in against a door. Being the more agile of the two Aaron was quick on his feet and...?


*[Eavesdrop with him]
*
Aaron had dismissed Claudia to the canteen. “You go have a snack, I’ll catch up later.” And Off she went.

Aaron then crouched by the other side of the door and signaled to the monkey. He made very easy hand signals. “Hello, I’m not an enemy.” Was what the message was supposed to say.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

zyther sat up and thanked big mama "how did you nevermind" he saw boris sitting there aswell "oh hey boris long time no see hows mr galinsky and  the doc?"


----------



## Diabolica (May 6, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok

Boris hearing that name remembered what happened that day...and his great disappointment at what happened _"Ve do not talk about yourr failurres 'scrruffy' "_ he snarls at him with a glare. Making sure he does not make the Hyena bring it up again.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I just wanted to remind you that the hobo is with you.)


((went back and tagged him))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

*RP time: 5:15 am.
REPLIES ARE ARRANGED CHRONOLOGICALLY.*


JackJackal said:


> "Ready Shadir?' _'multiple weapons we now face but they will not slow our pace!' _I smirked and was prepared to defend myself looking around to see where the sneaky bastard ran to.


All of the weapons attacked at the same time, making blind stabs. Jack dodged most of them while few managed to do some light cuts. The spirit went pass the door in it's escape and went through the halls once more - seeking a new, *more capable* meat-suit.



Rimna said:


> *[Rimna listens in the Conversation]*


Rimna listened intently on the conversation. Although the contents weren't organs, they were still body parts - body parts of slain mob bosses. On the surface, Don Volpe seemed to be eliminating the competition one family at a time. However according to the old hound, the Volpes dealt with wine, not drugs _nor _organs. If there's anything Rimna learned from years of their operation is that crime syndicates are _always _vindictive. It's most likely that the Volpes will be attacked soon for icing the enemies' heads. 

Knowing this, what should Rimna do? 

And as he pondered, @Asassinator joined him in eavesdropping. The young hooded dog  immediately gestured that he was no foe and simply want to know the same information Rimna got.



Asassinator said:


> *[Eavesdrop with him]*
> He made very easy hand signals. “Hello, I’m not an enemy.” Was what the message was supposed to say.


Claudia gave Aaron a pat on the back. While the monkey did look suspicious, she was too emotionally drained to bother with him. Plus, Rimna didn't have the same Procione scent. Claudia returned to Berkana's room instead. In case things get ugly, , she'll be there to protect her new friend.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *RP time: 5am.
> REPLIES ARE ARRANGED CHRONOLOGICALLY. *
> 
> 
> ...




(( chuckle.   It makes me feel awesome to get that reaction from you.  Your awesome story allows me to create awesomeness too!   Loving it!))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> (( @Wulf Canavar YES add moar cars to the drive wayy ccc: ALSOOOO  *uses same gif reaction! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Wulf you naughty wolf...)



(( All the better to smell you with, my dear!  < sly grin>))


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Knowing this, what should Rimna do?



When the monkey saw @Asassinator he almost pulled the pistol out but kept his cool. He then decided to try and see if this unknown dog can read sign language. Rimna asked him "who the fuck are you and what do you want?" Sign language was one of the first things he learned while in the special ops. During stealth and infiltration missions, knowing how to communicate with your team without making a sound often made the difference between life and death.

But with that said, the primate wanted to get in touch with his squad - he needed a phone or a computer with internet access. He didn't dare return to Rome on his own. And for now he didn't want to go after the Don. After all, he spared him and helped him recover. And in case the other mafia families attack - the monkey would rather get in Volpe's good graces by helping him take them out. The enemy of my enemy is my friend, right?


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> All of the weapons attacked at the same time, making blind stabs. Jack dodged most of them while few managed to do some light cuts. The spirit went pass the door in it's escape and went through the halls once more - seeking a new, *more capable* meat-suit.


"SHIT!" I yelled as I fought the blades. _'Escape we must if we want to survive! Before the spirit returns to it's hive!'_


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Rimna said:


> When the monkey saw @Asassinator he almost pulled the pistol out but kept his cool. He then decided to try and see if this unknown dog can read sign language. Rimna asked him "who the fuck are you and what do you want?" Sign language was one of the first things he learned while in the special ops. During stealth and infiltration missions, knowing how to communicate with your team without making a sound often made the difference between life and death.


Aaron had talked in sign language again, “I’m just a person who wants information, and what about you?”
He did all this in a surprisingly calmly manner, because he’s used to having peaceful negotiations with Templars, and the key to doing these negotiations isn’t to be feared, it’s instead showing that you have no intentions of hurting them, and their good side will come out eventually.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> (( @Wulf Canavar YES add moar cars to the drive wayy ccc: ALSOOOO  *uses same gif reaction! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(( why do you want more cars there?))


----------



## Diabolica (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> (( why do you want more cars there?))



(( the cars was meant as a joke cc: But I'm really excited to see what you plan to do since you're out to get the Volpes! ))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

*Incoming Event*
Characters will be put in life and death situations. 
The most a player can do is to fatally wound another player/npc. 
*Only their owners can decide if they live or not*.​


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *Incoming Event*
> Characters will be put in life and death situations.
> The most a player can do is to fatally wound another player/npc.
> *Only their owners can decide if they live or not*.​


hyped.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *Incoming Event*
> Characters will be put in life and death situations.
> The most a player can do is to fatally wound another player/npc.
> *Only their owners can decide if they live or not*.​


(This is getting so interesting!)


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> (Hello! I'm Hope, and I actually started reading your rp for the past 3-4 days before I signed up today. ^.^ I'm very interested in joining, but I'm going to wait a bit until I find a place in the rp.  )


(You could work for the priocone and be one of their more skilled henchmen! :3)


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> (Hmm. I was actually thinking about being a maid for the Volpe family, but who knows.)


(Whatever works for you, mate)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> hyped.
> View attachment 31784


(PB~! We missed you! You playing or spectating? =)) )



HopeTLioness said:


> (Hmm. I was actually thinking about being a maid for the Volpe family, but who knows.)


(I always wanted a maid player *wipes tear* but whatever makes you happy!* I PM'ed you the details)

*We're coming to Season 2's Ending and will be getting ready for the conclusion Season 3
I'll update the front page for new rules and mechanics.*​


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (PB~! We missed you! You playing or spectating? =)) )
> 
> 
> (I always wanted a maid player *wipes tear* but whatever makes you happy!* I PM'ed you the details)
> ...


(Spectating for now!  I didnt want to join in two thirds of the way through season2, that'd be bloody rude.  Got my computer to myself with free time now though!)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> (Spectating for now!  I didnt want to join in two thirds of the way through season2, that'd be bloody rude.  Got my computer to myself with free time now though!)


(You can always join Season 3 =) While it's the concluding chapter, there's still lots to do :3c )


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 6, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"You shouldn't speak like that about the Lady of the House."* Even without seeing, Edelweiss knew it was her. That discharge of power flowing through and out, over the lands that were her haunt. Whatever it was that had her amphibious companions so spooked, it was in for a fight. One always has to be careful when intruding on a ghost's haunt, particularly one as powerful and fascinating as Madam Volpe. For a moment, Edelweiss wondered how she died, what had happened to make such a powerful poltergeist, but she knew that was a line of questioning best left unanswered.
> 
> But there was one question that did need to be answered. What was out there? Glancing outside the windows, she tried to see if even in a short glimpse, what could be attacking the manner from the other side of the bank. Croak's description was not familiar at all. Her family had very singular interests, and while they were soul deep into the supernatural it was not like she knew everything. _Everyone just assumes that because you can raise the dead you must know about demons and monsters too. Idiots._ But even if she couldn't put a name to the creatures, there were a few constants that always followed things like these.
> 
> ...



The frogs both simultaneously adopted a mixed look of confusion and penitence. The lady of the house? Wasn't it a little _early_ to be-- OH. The seance. That made more sense than it didn't--not that anything made enough sense lately-- but it still didn't really explain what was happening. Ribby wanted to ask, but a knowing glance from Croaks bid him to be silent. In the case that it might not have been _overwhelmingly_ obvious, magic was not either of their areas of expertise. Til this point, in fact, neither of them had even considered it a reality, and neither of them--Ribby in particular--even wanted to _think_ about ghostly creatures using fear itself as a weapon. But Edelweiss appeared to know her onions, so her apparent revelation was encouraging, even though she hadn't mentioned what "it" was. Ribby crossed his arms as he watched her pop up from the floor with a renewed energy and, evidently, a better mood. Did it really only require salt? That seemed way too easy, and he was about to say it when Edelweiss suddenly looked at something directly behind him and his partner. The both of them whirled around at the sudden sound of a voice addressing the room. 



Diabolica said:


> "Well Ms. Schwarz, its been quite a long time since I last saw you."



"Hold it--" Croaks put out an arm to stop the stranger from approaching Edelweiss, but the gesture lost its confidence when it became clear that Edelweiss and the spider weren't strangers to eachother. Ribby still subtly kept a hand at his hip, ready to draw his gun at any moment should things decide to go south, and motioned to the spider with his free hand.

"You two know eachother then?"

(By the way, it's not extremely relevant, but I saw this newspaper clipping from 1906 posted earlier today and it made me laugh. That's one way to give Ribby and Croaks an identity crisis. Was "amphibian" just not a word at the time?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> (By the way, it's not extremely relevant, but I saw this newspaper clipping from 1906 posted earlier today and it made me laugh. That's one way to give Ribby and Croaks an identity crisis. Was "amphibian" just not a word at the time?)


(It was. Maybe they were stupid..)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

*Event will be posted 6pm PHT/6am EST

edit: after all replies due are given so I don't mess up the scenes*​


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 6, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> _"Seems like you followed the foot steps of your silly old man huh?"_ She then proceeds to lift the cats chin up with one hand, and with two more puts it in the cats moth to check for her teeth...
> 
> _"Mhmm you've grown indeed. I could use a set like this hahaha." _





Illuminaughty said:


> "You two know eachother then?"


_What does she mean 'long time'? I swear she is just as weird as dad described- OH GOD SHE'S TOUCHING ME! HER HAND IS IN MY MOUTH WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK IS SHE DOING?!_ Before she knew what to think, her personal space had been violated beyond reason. Edelweiss immediately tensed, debating whether it was worth enduring this awkward invasion for the sake of politeness instead of just biting the spider's hand off. _Well, she's certainly not concerned with social decency, why should I be? Oh god I hate this more than anything I have ever experienced before. _

As a compromise between rolling over and completely losing her shit, Edelweiss opted to simply grab the spider's arm, firmly if not painfully, and forcibly remove the hand from her mouth. She ran her tongue over her teeth and rubbed her cheek, trying to get rid of the lingering feeling of intrusion. Her eyes narrowed and her voice was dark, if still technically polite.

*"If you're talking about about getting my MD then it would be in your footsteps as well, *_*Doctor*_*." *_Not that you should know anything about that. _

Without taking her eyes off of the spider woman- one must always keep their guard up around people who would just shove their hands into your orifices- she motioned to her two bodyguards.* "Ribby. Croaks. This lovely woman was an associate of my father's, though I don't think she and I have ever been properly introduced. Which I'm beginning to understand why." *she sucked on her teeth one more time for effect.* "Doctor, you still haven't answered my question. Why exactly are you here?"*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

(oooo i hope if i die ill come back as a ghost also DONT YOU DARE KILL MY ANGELO)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (oooo i hope if i die ill come back as a ghost also DONT YOU DARE KILL MY ANGELO)


(only you can decide if zyther dies)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

(oh ok does that also count for angelo?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> D


(LOL that failed. You have to put a space between the colon and the bracket so the code doesn’t acknowledge it.

Just my OCD instincts acting up)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (oh ok does that also count for angelo?)


(Angelo is mine to kill. But I need a hunky bartender for Season 3 so...)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (Angelo is mine to kill. But I need a hunky bartender for Season 3 so...)


(oh thank god)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> (( the cars was meant as a joke cc: But I'm really excited to see what you plan to do since you're out to get the Volpes! ))



<grin>  ((I figured they shouldn't have things all to themselves....    I have to admit the main reason is Wulf needed a way to keep the flirty attractive-yet-dangerous deer waitress named Roxanne alive.   <cough, cough>   <wink>))


----------



## Diabolica (May 7, 2018)

Her hands were pulled away from her face, seeing the (@Le Chat Nécro) cats uncomfortable expression "Oh don't worry little kitty cat. My hands are sterile heh. You've got good teeth though you've been flossing thats good...keep it that way."

((ccc: I'm glad you seem to understand the personality of the doctor ))

She noticed the two (@Illuminaughty ) amphibians behind the cat. Grabbing her attention, she walks towards them while answering the cats question.

"Little Minxy is due for a shot. Have you been getting your shots regularly kitty cat? Or does your so called magic do that for you? Haha." 

She takes out a pen in her coat pocket and hunches down to the frogs legs, poking them. Feeling the muscles on their thighs.

"Hmmm...your thighs are a little too soft." She says to the taller amphibian. "You however, seem to have good leg strength...Tell me how well can you hop on one leg hmm?" she asks the shorter amphibian.


----------



## Diabolica (May 7, 2018)

((@HopeTLioness Hello and welcome hope! I'm fairly new to the RP as well! I hope you're enjoying the read so far XD ))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *RP time: 5am.
> REPLIES ARE ARRANGED CHRONOLOGICALLY.*
> 
> Rage stirred in Ricardo's eyes. If a looks could kill, Wulf felt a thousand knives stabbing him simultaneously and twisting the flesh where they were buried. Ricardo had every right to crush him, but the water buffalo stood still. The Don remained silent as well, probably contemplating what to do with their double-crossing carcasses. _Well, we might as well be._
> ...



When Matteo's voice spoke out of his pocket, Wulf thought he was going to get pasted by the huge Water Buffalo.  But it wasn't his first fight, not at all.  He was intense rather than afraid.   Nothing like the shape changing thing that had gotten to him earlier.   Expecting to get a beat down from Ricardo, Wulf's hands went up to his head, and his right foot went back into a fighting pose.    But then it was all intense anger and threatening conversation!   Wulf could get down with that.   He was still surrounded by all the battlemaids, after all.   Maybe possible to NOT piss off Dianne's boss.... still?   Maybe?  So with no fight about to start, he sheepishly went back to a normal pose, one hand on his belt buckle, playing it off like he hadn't just been about to knock-down-drag-out fight.

And of course it was way more fun to have Zen liking him than hating him.    He'd meant to reassure her with that look, but it hadn't worked out at all!   He really had to get on her wavelength somehow!

So Wulf turned away from Ricardo, and took Zen by the elbow and pulled her away from Ricardo a ways.   They had their backs to him and also to Malik, and were far enough away now that they could whisper with the hope of not being heard.

"Don't worry, half of this cash is yours," he whispered in her ear, as silent as possible.  "Don't hate me, k?"   And he winked at her, incorrigably.

But he didn't give her the earpiece.

Instead he turned back around and addressed Malik.   And THIS topic held some heat for him.

"Don Volpe,"  he said.   "Malik," he went on, getting more familiar, feeling his oats.  "I require something before I'll hand over the earpiece."  He held it out in view.  "There was an honorable fighter here tonight, and you didn't just kill her.   She was a warrior, it's obvious to me.   A warrior's death is a good death.  THAT is not the issue.  But you killed Dawn the beautiful-yet-dangerous wolfess, and then you gave her to your new girl (@Le Chat Nécro ) to be her plaything!" He started to raise his voice, getting hot, letting the anger out finally."   While he'd been talking, he'd been advancing step by step.  

Ricardo was already angry.   As Wulf came forward, raising his voice to Malik, the steam in the water buffalo's pot started to boil over.  He stepped forward, deliberately blocking Wulf.  

"Hold it," said Ricardo, huge hand outstreched.   Wulf stopped just before Ricardo's hand touched his chest.  Wulf looked up at him, this time with a sneer on his face.

"Whaddaya gonna do, Rickki?  Gore me?"  He spoke with scorn dripping from his voice.  He stepped forward and pushed his chest against the palm of Ricardo's hand.   Ricardo gave a huge, angry snort that any wild buffalo might make when faced with a lone predator, and shoved Wulf, hard.   The wolf stumbled back, and then came back forward hard.   He rammed the palms of both hands into the middle of Ricardo's chest.

It had no physical effect at all.

But it had an emotional effect.   Ricardo lost conntrol and swug a huge haymaker fist with his free hand.   His off hand still held the bottle of wine.   But he was a skilled fighter and was able to do both.   His fist caught Wulf up side the head, and clocked him good.   Wulf stumbled and fell to the ground, the earpiece falling and sliding across the floor to end up at Zen's foot (@zenmaldita ).  From being sprawled out on the ground, Wulf lifted himself up on his hands and looked back.

::feral growl::

Wulf's lips peeled back from his teeth, and he growled like a wild animal, slowly lifting himself up to his feet.  Finding himself next to a window with curtains, Wulf flung the curtains back and thrust  his pointing finger towards the cloudy sky.   His head was held low, eyes closed, growling loudly.   As if on command, the moon came from behind the clouds.   The full moon.    It's light  shone into the room falling on and around Wulf. 

In the light of the full moon his wild wolf aspect was shown.  Between one moment to the next he was standing tall, dressed in his polo and khakis, and the next he was a wild gray wolf, with some white on his muzzle, showing his age.   Legs spread, tail straight, ears back, fangs bared, the gray wolf with the ice blue eyes faced down the huge water buffalo.  But beyond that the wolf started to grow.   Every second it's size increased more and more, forcing it to replant it's feet in wider and wider stances asa it grew.

Finally the wulf was nearly seven feet long, four feet at the shoulder.  A wolf the size of a tiger, with bulk to match.   It's huge head swiveled to stare down Ricardo, and it's massive jaws snapped shut threateningly.   It's eyes glowed a burning red, smoke from the burning eyes drifted from fiery eye sockets.   The wolf monster raised it's muzzle high and howled long and loud.

And in the distance, answered the calls of many wolves.   Coming closer.

The wolf growled viciously and charged Ricardo.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron had talked in sign language again, “I’m just a person who wants information, and what about you?”



Rimna eyed him up - he didn't look like he was working with the Volpes. In fact if he had to guess, he was a spy or an infiltrator. And he looked like he was fast, so it wasn't worth trying to shoot him.
"Same. I don't want trouble with you." He responded. 

(so I guess they both just buzz off once the people in the room leave? Or do we wait for the next event?)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> The frogs both simultaneously adopted a mixed look of confusion and penitence. The lady of the house? Wasn't it a little _early_ to be-- OH. The seance. That made more sense than it didn't--not that anything made enough sense lately-- but it still didn't really explain what was happening. Ribby wanted to ask, but a knowing glance from Croaks bid him to be silent. In the case that it might not have been _overwhelmingly_ obvious, magic was not either of their areas of expertise. Til this point, in fact, neither of them had even considered it a reality, and neither of them--Ribby in particular--even wanted to _think_ about ghostly creatures using fear itself as a weapon. But Edelweiss appeared to know her onions, so her apparent revelation was encouraging, even though she hadn't mentioned what "it" was. Ribby crossed his arms as he watched her pop up from the floor with a renewed energy and, evidently, a better mood. Did it really only require salt? That seemed way too easy, and he was about to say it when Edelweiss suddenly looked at something directly behind him and his partner. The both of them whirled around at the sudden sound of a voice addressing the room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<grin>

((Too funny!)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 7, 2018)

(Well I'm glad I decided to join in, as late as it may be.)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> ( O.O Oh my! It's a Werewolf! Hope the Don and Ricardo would last the two hours of the night. >.< )




<grin>  ((Glad you liked it))


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna eyed him up - he didn't look like he was working with the Volpes. In fact if he had to guess, he was a spy or an infiltrator. And he looked like he was fast, so it wasn't worth trying to shoot him.
> "Same. I don't want trouble with you." He responded.
> 
> (so I guess they both just buzz off once the people in the room leave? Or do we wait for the next event?)


(Me and @Wulf Canavar have a... plan. I’m going to wait for the next event)

“Glad we aren’t enemies.” Aaron replied.


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

Dreva was sitting in the car that picked him up, while watching the the deserted roads. He was picked up by Don Procione's men on the outskirt of the city where it was sparsely peopled but the desolation was nothing compared to his destination. Hours had passed by and the woods got thicker, the road became smaller, it became darker. Nobody was talking to him and he wasn't in a slightest interested to speak either. He just wanted to arrive as soon as possible to the mansion and see for himself what he had to deal with.

Soon, the car exited the main road and went into dirt road but for the first time, the little grizzly bear could see illuminated mansions reflected on a huge body of water. He straightened his thick glasses and leaned forward to get a better view. _Ah, at last.
_
The car rolled to a stop and without waiting for instruction, he got out of the car and took a small brush from his pocket. Don Procione's henchmen looked a bit confused when they saw the first thing Dreva did was to brush and clean his beloved blue three-piece pin stripe suit.

"What? Don't look at me like that" he became agitated "I'm not savages. I cannot allow myself to look like a hobo."

Just beside the lakes, he saw an empty boat which the henchmen told him it was the only mean to reach the other shore. Dreva spared no time and immediately started the boat's engine. Matteo had just alerted him about the urgent situation of one of his men and that he needed to act fast.

"Fair enough, I'd create a bit of fireworks for our lovely young lord." he told Matteo to his earpiece.

He pointed to Matteo's goons, "You two stayed in the car. Keep watch the other shore with your sniper rifle. When I give the signal, start shooting all hostile forces."

He sailed on the boat with one remaining goon and pressing his earpiece, he called on Matteo, "How's the status there? Where is your man Wulf? Can you locate his distress signal?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 7, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Dreva was sitting in the car that picked him up, while watching the the deserted roads. He was picked up by Don Procione's men on the outskirt of the city where it was sparsely peopled but the desolation was nothing compared to his destination. Hours had passed by and the woods got thicker, the road became smaller, it became darker. Nobody was talking to him and he wasn't in a slightest interested to speak either. He just wanted to arrive as soon as possible to the mansion and see for himself what he had to deal with.
> 
> Soon, the car exited the main road and went into dirt road but for the first time, the little grizzly bear could see illuminated mansions reflected on a huge body of water. He straightened his thick glasses and leaned forward to get a better view. _Ah, at last.
> _
> ...




Matteo replied over the headset.  

"No, that lupo bastardo didn't give any details.   He's in there somewhere though."


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

Dreva turned off the boat's engine and told his henchmen to drag the boat and hide it among the tall marshy grass. The racoon was submerged up to his waist and his lips were mumbling in complains but Dreva wouldn't care. He was trained this way, to conceal everything, every traces as if you were never there.

"Turn off your earpiece and listen to my command" he whispered to the raccoon. "Unless I order you to kill, you will remain silent and unseen at all times. Now follow me and stay low!"

He took off his shoes and assembled his knife, his black diamond knife he was always proud about. He then opened his briefcase, there were neatly arranged two plastic containers labelled as vitamin and the other as vasotec flanking several empty flask tubes and an asthma inhaler. 

He took out several pills from plastic containers and put them into three of the tubes, he then took out a syringe and puncture the pills and it oozed greenish blue gel. He then disassembled the inhaler and inside, he produced a small vial containing crimson color liquid. He poured the liquid into one of the tubes and soon it reacted and bubbled. He quickly plugged the tubes with a small brown cork that fitted just perfectly to the orifice of the tubes and shook it violently. 

"Here, hold it" he threw the tube to the raccoon. "I'm gonna mix the other one."

"What's this?" the raccoon curiously watched as the liquid changing its color while producing violent bubble before settling and turned into clear transparent liquid.

"It is Tabun, _goyischer kop_! And be careful with that nerve agent! One tube is enough dose to wipe out Ellis Island. A drop on your skin, you're dead. Inhale the vapor for a second, you're dead."

"Holy lord---! "the raccoon gasped in surprise and almost dropped the tube. "What are we doing with this?"

"We're going to the mansion and throw this into their ventilation shafts!" he smirked "It might not be enough to kill all of them but it will smoke them out!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> In the light of the full moon his wild wolf aspect was shown. Between one moment to the next he was standing tall, dressed in his polo and khakis, and the next he was a wild gray wolf, with some white on his muzzle, showing his age. Legs spread, tail straight, ears back, fangs bared, the gray wolf with the ice blue eyes faced down the huge water buffalo. But beyond that the wolf started to grow. Every second it's size increased more and more, forcing it to replant it's feet in wider and wider stances as it grew.
> 
> Finally the wulf was nearly seven feet long, four feet at the shoulder. A wolf the size of a tiger, with bulk to match. It's huge head swiveled to stare down Ricardo, and it's massive jaws snapped shut threateningly. It's eyes glowed a burning red, smoke from the burning eyes drifted from fiery eye sockets. The wolf monster raised it's muzzle high and howled long and loud.
> 
> ...


(How did I not see this?!)

Aaron heard a deafening howl, one that reminded him of a... wolf! Aaron made a quick signal to @Rimna to stay where he was. Then he kicked down the door, just like he did at the restaurant.

In there, he saw the red panda who also appeared at the same time he did (@zenmaldita), Wulf, the Don, and a water buffalo. He could see Wulf overpowering the buffalo by staring down into it’s soul. And he saw Malik, surprised by the intrusion, but he didn't show it.

"Wulf!" Aaron yelled into his ear, "Are you ok?"


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

"Are you ready?" Dreva whispered to the raccoon while holding a ladder

"Can I say no?" he sighed from his muzzle muffled by a gas mask before he ascended the ladder.

"Just one tube to go, boy. And we're good to go! Keep your gas mask on until I say otherwise!"

The shaft were towering high on the stone manor.

When he first saw the shaft he felt angst. "Really!?" the bear muttered to himself. "How am I supposed to reach that?!"

But then, he and his goon strolled around the mansion while carefully evading any living beings. He heard a thundering growl from afar, _Seems someone were having a good fight over there! _But he must not lose focus, he reminded himself.

He almost flew into rage when he had a stroke of luck near the an old wooden defunct door near the kitchen entrance. _A wooden ladder! The height should be enough to reach the shafts!
_
He poked at the ladder and held one end, "Hey boy, grab the other end!"

The raccoon duly followed his order and lifted the other end of the ladder.

"Stay on your feet!" Dreva whispered.

Dreva then pressed the middle section of the ladder against a tree and, "Ugh!"

The wooden ladder stayed intact, the structure was sound. _It was good to go!_

The raccoon reached the top of the shaft, and he threw the tube down the shaft and "Clang!". Just like the other shafts where the tube fell down and broke just beside the rotating blades of fan that pumped fresh outside air into the manor. It was only matter of minutes before the poisonous vapor filled the interior and choked all the occupants.

He turned his sight into Dreva and rose his left thumb. "Mission accomplished!" he muffled.

"Magnificent!" he almost shouted. "And now, let's head back into position and let us enjoy the show!"


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

*Incoming Event Posts.
Please do not post / comment / reply until all scenarios for all players in this RP are posted.*
*All scenarios are connected and are happening simultaneously.*
*Thank you.*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

*Event*​@Dreva
*RP time:* 6am, Sunrise.

At last the horizon was painted with the bright light of the sun, seemingly rising from the depths of the water. Yet at the same time, a gigantic full moon also graced the color changing sky. A wolf’s feral howl was heard throughout the lake as black smoke evaporated from the forest within. Soon, more wolves could be heard from the forest as the rustle of the leaves signalled their approach. If not for the forthcoming danger, one might consider the scene to be oddly picturesque if not a peculiar atmospheric phenomenon.

Meanwhile a lone bovine rider approached the manor’s pier on a jet ski. An orange life vest sat in the compartment behind her – evidence that she had a passenger before. Upon disembarking the water craft and she fixed her maid uniform and her windblown hair.

Then, her ears perked up. “Magnificent,” the unknown voice said.

The head chamber maid’s heart raced. Even though her hair was out of the way, she still couldn’t see clearly who it was. Fortunately her poor eyesight was compensated with keen ears – and those ears helped her realize that the voice in question didn’t belong to any of her boss’ guests.

Quickly, she rolled up the hem of her skirt and fastened the fabric with a button strap. She took out a red signal flare strapped on her thigh and fired – alerting all personnel in the vicinity _and _the invading enemies. After that she ran the stretch of the wooden dock towards the compromised wing of the castle and open fired on the questionable gents on the ladders.

Being the most vulnerable, the raccoon received the most shots and fell into the water almost immediately – his status unknown. The bear however was sturdier and was agile enough to dodge the girl’s poorly aimed bullets. Soon she was out of ammo and the gun clicked menacingly. Out of frustration she threw the fire arm at the bear only to have it shattered with one swipe of his paw.

“_Tch_,” the bovine clicked her tongue as she pressed on a Monroe piercing on her lip. “This is Celeste; I need back up at west wing.”

The manor began to sing with bell rings like a cathedral.

*Event Rule:*
The most a player can do is to fatally wound another player/npc.
Only their owners can decide if they live or die.​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

*Event*​@zyther kaldrok @Diabolica (Boris)
*RP time: *6am, Sunrise.

What started as a disembodied ring of a wind chime soon escalated to the whole stone fortress ringing with bells. They weren’t the deafening sound of alarms that harassed school children’s ears every day – but an eerie harmony of multiple wind chimes and hand bells no one could see.

With a beignet still in his mouth, Boris looked around for their source and stopped his gaze at Big Mama questioningly. The white tiger’s ears shifted in directions as it looked for answers.

“Grab everyone you can grab, boy, and meet me in the conservatory!” The hippo shouted at him as she grabbed Julia, the black cat maid she used for her hoodoo. “You too Angelo!”

Soon the burly lady was out the door with the confused scullery maid hoisted like a hand bag.

The spotted jaguar didn’t question his superior and grabbed Zyther who was in a state of daze. The poor hyena was still muttering the demon’s name but it soon subsided as the sunlight hit his face. Big Mama’s magic ward seemed to be working still, until the hyena convulsed and laughed menacingly. Shocked, Angelo almost dropped Zyther on the floor if it weren’t for the latter’s sudden floating.  Darizo whispered in his mind: _her remedies only kept me away for a limited time, my dear boy._

Boris grabbed Angelo by the arm and dragged him out of the kitchen.

“Scruffy ken take care ov ‘imself.”

*Event Rule:*
The most a player can do is to fatally wound another player/npc.
Only their owners can decide if they live or die.​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

*Event*​@Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro @Diabolica (Doc and Boris)
*RP time: *6am, Sunrise

The lady's conservatory had been peacefully quiet throughout the night despite everything that transpired. Only when the sun rose did the sound of wind chimes softly caressed the ears of greenhouse's occupants. It started out as a few disembodied melodies, with a soft breeze materializing out of no where. Soon, the wind started to whisper with the sound of bells and chimes - a melody that could either soothe the soul, _or_ creep someone out.

Edelweiss let go of the doctor's arms and turned to Ribby and Croaks, "Quick, the salt!"

The duo exchanged glances before they mustered up the resolve to do as they were told. As odd as it is, Edelweiss did know her onions - at least more than they did. Should the fighting turns more physical, that's when they'll call the shots. However, before they could reach the door to the main building - the door violently swung open with Angelo being carried by a white tiger, and Big Mama carrying two maids in her arm. One by one they collapsed on the floor, coughing violently.

"Close the door!" The hippo demanded, "They're gassing us from the vents!"

"Who's gassin' us?!" Ribby, having been acquainted with the hippo before had the sudden urge of soothing the woman's back. The hippo only wheezed, unable to answer - instead he held up a small jar from her coat pocket. Ribby accepted the suspicious pot and inspected it - salt!

"Used on m--my hoooo-my hoodoo." The woman managed to say between coughs before falling unconcious.

Meanwhile Croaks dragged his collar to cover his face as he closed the door shut. Then Croaks looked up the glass dome of the conservatory and searched for any vents that could compromise their position. None. Good. There was however, another door that lead outside.

Croaks recalled a pier with boats from their countless patrols. Is it better to evacuate or hold down the fort? Protecting Edelweiss was their number one priority - but abandoning the others didn't sit well with him. However moving in big numbers could give them away - for all he knew, they could already be surrounded.

"Doc..." Boris called out to the spider woman as he clutched at his chest. "Ze air, I did not see, no stench. People are dropping dead like flies!." After trying to stable himself, Boris managed to breathe steadily.

_Dropping like flies?! Oh shit. Malik what have you done this time?! _A number of profanities ran in Edelweiss' mind. She needed to do _something_. They're being gassed, there are gunshots outside, there's howling from the upper floors, and to top it off: two heavenly bodies occupied the sky! But what can a necromancer do in this situation? It's not like she had an army of heavily armed corpses ready for use - _wait_.

_That's it _- the fallen maids could work - but she'll have to go outside where the gas is. _That's not an option right now _- all that's left is making the barrier. While the conservatory shielded them from the gas, it was still made out of breakable glass - anyone can still attack them.

Fortunately, Edelweiss was bored enough one day to read up on other forms of magic. Her mind began to race as she tried to recall what she read. _There's got to be something useful! What do I remember about barrier magic?! Let's see...It's "common", and it's usage never went beyond guarding a backyard or a locked safe. The energy it needed was too demanding, and the potency of the barrier depended on the caster's power to begin with. Not reliable. No living sorceress in recorded history had the audacity to protect a whole castle with a barrier - no less a necromancer with only book knowledge on the subject matter_.

Then it dawned her. _No living sorceress_. Earlier she had wondered what made Made Volpe the powerful entity she was. The white fox did it before, in this conservatory, and paid with her life in exchange for the whole castle's protection. It worked, but that's when she was alive. Edelweiss wondered if protecting the conservatory was enough - it certainly was big enough to accommodate more people.

Can she do it alone? Perhaps it's time to call the lady again.
*
Event Rule:*
The most a player can do is to fatally wound another player/npc.
Only their owners can decide if they live or die.​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

*Event*​@JackJackal
*RP time: *6am, Sunrise
Daylight finally bathed the halls and the troublesome spectre's presence seemed to disappear much to Jack and Shadir's disappointment. The thought beings outside would've been delicious morsels as well but they too evaporated like black mist as the sun's rays touched the forest canopy. There's only Darizo left but his pure essence became weak. It was either he disappeared or he finally found his vessel. _Now wouldn't that be interesting?_

Jack continued down the hall of windows and noticed Celeste's return - _Oh good. Look's like Louisa made it home. That's a relief..._

Those were Jack's last conscious thoughts when he suddenly collapsed on the floor and started coughing violently. A new scent invaded the manor, and though it had no color, the distortion in the air made it clear to the jackal that he was breathing in some nasty gas. His chest and throat started to burn and his eyes watered - if he dies now, Shadir will lay waste to this place. Can Jack manage to open a window or will he give in?

*Event Rule:*
The most a player can do is to fatally wound another player/npc.
Only their owners can decide if they live or die.​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

*Event*
@Wulf Canavar @Asassinator @Rimna
*RP time: *6am, Sunrise
Wulf's gigantic wolf form roared as he violently attacked the water buffalo Ricardo. He pinned the man between his teeth and thrashed him around like a helpless ragdoll and attempted to throw him against a window. The window cracked open upon impact but Ricardo held on and punched the wolf in the eye. Wulf staggered with a yelp but quickly recovered and howled once more. His pack is near, only a few meters left and the lake will be surrounded. Meanwhile Zen observed the fight while she dodged the fray, trying to figure out which side she'll join.

Outside the room, Aaron couldn't contain it any longer and barged into the room with a solid kick. "Wulf! Are you Okay?" He shouted, seeing Wulf's new form forced more power into his voice. _What the hell is that? Is that Wulf?! _Aaron glanced back at Rimna - the monkey kept low on the floor and shouted at the dog.

"Get down!" shouted Rimna.

With a grunt, Ricardo took out his pistol and open fired on the beast. Aaron ducked behind the broken door as the bullets lodged into Wulf's monstrous body. Although the bullets hit their mark, they did little damage and only made the beast angrier. Enraged, Wulf charged again for Ricardo and this time pinned the water buffalo against a wall with coat racks. The impact was so strong the portion of the wall caved in as the hooks pierced Ricardo's flesh: his arms, his shoulders and nasty graze on his neck - making Ricardo scream in pain.

It's completely one sided until a colored bullet went past Zen's field of vision. A tranquilizer dart hit Wulf right on the posterior. Wulf snarled as he snapped his neck towards his new assailant. Malik stared right in his eyes as he loaded the next shot and fired without remorse. The darts hit their mark - both of Wulf's shoulders were assaulted with small syringes with blue liquid inside. The liquid seeped into his body but no immediate effects.

Meanwhile, Aaron's keen nose picked up a fruity scent that wasn't present in the manor before. "You smell that? Kinda fruity..." He asked Rimna. The primate shook his head, not noticing the poison gas leaking in the vents until his throat started to itch. Then it hit him - they didn't use it often, but a few of his buy-bust operations used gas to smoke out drug dealers out. While the scent were not similar, the effect on his respiratory system was all too familiar. Rimna's eyes darted around looking for possible exits, as far as he know, they're on the 2nd floor with water right outside. It won't be such a bad drop.

"We need to get out of here, _now_." Rimna shot up from his position and darted towards the windows. "Come on," he called out to Aaron - the latter unsure if he should leave a friend behind.

As the monkey ran behind him, Wulf charged at Malik, ready to tear him to pieces. Alas the quick red fox jumped over the snarling dog and landed in front of the bleeding buffalo. Malik gripped Ricardo's shoulders and pulled him from his stakes.

"Sir, leave me. I'll--just bleed on you."

Malik clicked his tongue, and told Ricardo to shut up. Then, he tossed the tranquilizer gun to Zen. The red panda caught it with one arm and aimed immediately at Malik. The fox didn't mind her and pulled Ricardo until he was free. With a sigh, Zen lowered the gun and used the butt to break the windows and grabbed Wulf by the scruff. Wulf staggered in his steps, the tranquilizers finally taking effect.

Zen dragged Wulf to the window. "My price triples from here, Malik." She snarled at the fox.

Malik helped her hoist the sedated beast off the ledge and dropped Wulf into the lake. "Sure. If we live, signora."

They all jumped into the water below.
*Event Rule:*
The most a player can do is to fatally wound another player/npc.
Only their owners can decide if they live or die.​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

*Event*​@wildcard8779
*RP time: *6am, Sunrise
Demos and Mercedes have heard the bells. The bunny quickly recognized the signal and pulled her companion into a storage room. Inside, she put on a gas mask on her injured companion but he seemed out of it. "Demos, look at me. We need to get to the conservatory, alright?" She said as she held his face in her hands.

Demos nodded.

"Good," Mercedes smiled and kissed his paws. "We'll get through this, just like that crazy explosion, okay?" The white bunny kept reassuring him with tears in her eyes. "It's on the ground floor. It's the glass dome in the east wing. Tell me you'll make it there."

"What do you mean *I'll* make it there?" Demos looked around the small closet. There was only one gas mask.

*Event Rule:*
The most a player can do is to fatally wound another player/npc.
Only their owners can decide if they live or die.​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

@Dreva @zyther kaldrok @Diabolica @Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar @Asassinator @Rimna @wildcard8779 

*Event is now open for replies*​


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

"angelo HELP  USSSSSSS"  zyther's body contorted and sizzled from the sunlight while inside he was argueing with darizo "why did you come back WHY"  "oh my boy its because i in my own way loooooooooove yoouuuuuuuu" it snickered and wrapped its dark tendrils around his body


----------



## Dreva (May 7, 2018)

"Dreva to Matteo" he called on his earpiece. "Dreva to Matteo, do you hear me?" @Wulf Canavar 

"You just lost one of your men." he struggle to grasp his breath. Sweltered with sweat and mud, he was hiding under the bushes after he barely escaped with his life.

"But then it is the least of your concern, right?" he panted. "Because the greatest problem now is whether you can be here on time and not miss the main spectacle."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 7, 2018)

(@zenmaldita  so as it stands now, my character is down in a lake with Malik Volpe, @Wulf Canavar @Asassinator characters and some other NPCs? Just making sure so I know how to play things out from here)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

Rimna said:


> (@zenmaldita  so as it stands now, my character is down in a lake with Malik Volpe, @Wulf Canavar @Asassinator characters and some other NPCs? Just making sure so I know how to play things out from here)


(Yes, you're with an injured Ricardo, a sedated Wulf, and my red panda)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (Yes, you're with an injured Ricardo, a sedated Wulf, and my red panda)



(alright thanks)

The monkey managed to get away with minor scratches and bruises but he was mostly shocked by what had happened. No one was "fine"as it seems, especially not Ricardo. He was bleeding badly.

"What the hell just happened? That gas... any idea how it got in the castle? We need to get some cover ASAP and tend to his wounds. Oh... shit, you have no idea who I am... long story short - I owe the Don a big one. I was after Luciano's new partners but things went south and I found myself here. I'm on your side." he explained himself hoping they wouldn't tear his limb from limb. This had to be one of the worst places he's been in for sure.

(I hope this reply makes sense)


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Daylight finally bathed the halls and the troublesome spectre's presence seemed to disappear much to Jack and Shadir's disappointment. The thought beings outside would've been delicious morsels as well but they too evaporated like black mist as the sun's rays touched the forest canopy. There's only Darizo left but his pure essence became weak. It was either he disappeared or he finally found his vessel. _Now wouldn't that be interesting?_
> 
> Jack continued down the hall of windows and noticed Celeste's return - _Oh good. Look's like Louisa made it home. That's a relief..._
> 
> Those were Jack's last conscious thoughts when he suddenly collapsed on the floor and started coughing violently. A new scent invaded the manor, and though it had no color, the distortion in the air made it clear to the jackal that he was breathing in some nasty gas. His chest and throat started to burn and his eyes watered - if he dies now, Shadir will lay waste to this place. Can Jack manage to open a window or will he give in?


"I-I can't not now..." I choked I could barely breath and I was fading fast. Shadir grew stronger as I weakened and I knew there was no stopping him if he got out. "N-not now...I can't...Louisa...someone....help me. . ." was all  I said before I gave in and a dark red and black aura engulfed me! My eyes were red as blood and my clothes pitch black. my fur was now a pale silver and the blade I held had turned into a more demonic weapon. the blade looked like a bat wing and it had a green eye in the hilt. _"finally! It has come to pass! The hour of death is at hand at last!"_ Shadir cackled madly as he stood up now in full control of the body. I had been locked away in my own body and was powerless to stop him! Now that he was free, woe unto those who meet him and pray for a quick death if he finds you. Hell hath no fury against Shadir's blood lust. Know one thing....
*No one is safe!*​


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Can she do it alone? Perhaps it's time to call the lady again.​





Diabolica said:


> "Little Minxy is due for a shot. Have you been getting your shots regularly kitty cat? Or does your so called magic do that for you? Haha."


@Illuminaughty 
Back at the restaurant, it had felt like the world was falling down around her. So much had happened. One moment she was at a bar trying to catch a glimpse of the new don and the next everything had exploded. She had helped a poisoned man, found a gun, overheard mafia plans, met her don, threatened someone with a fire arm, raised a zombie, had her heart broken as everything shattered and ran into a burning building after a new friend. People had died. Lives had changed. Foolishly she had thought things would be normal now. She could have found Malik and talked with him about what happened then leave. Go back to school the next day like nothing ever happened and gossiped with Claire about the dumb hunk who held her in his arms when she thought all hope was lost. 

But hope had been lost once again and Malik wasn't there to reassure her. She was alone. _Well, not entirely, I suppose._ What she did have were two jumpy frogs, a handsy spider, and a bunch of half-poisoned maids. Not exactly the company she had wanted to keep at the end of the world, but it would have to do. She closed her eyes, desperately searching for what to do. Every part of her wanted to run. To break down and retreat back to whatever version of normal she could possibly reach. The whole scenario was so absurd she could both laugh and cry at it all. _I'm just one girl. This is impossible._ But the voice in her head, the one that sounded so much like Mom, was pushing her forward.

_No Schwarz has ever backed down from a fight. Not in a thousand thousand years. We are strong and powerful and wise. The secrets of life lay bare before us and even death cannot claim us in the end. The power of our blood runs through your veins. We are with you. Every man, woman, and child who has ever called themselves kin stands proud by your side. We are life and death and the cursed thereafter. Do what must be done. Show them that one does not trifle with wizards._ 

Her eyes snapped open and suddenly she was a flurry of activity, barking orders like she had been doing it all her life. There was a fire in her eyes and determination in every word. Starting with a quick snap at the spider. 

*"You're not going to be saying 'so called' when it saves your ass. Now tend to the wounded and stay the hell out of my way."* She turned to the frogs, pointing at the one who held the salt. *"You two, get that salt into the grout of the tiles. Make it as neat as you can, but be quick about it."* She ran over to the tray of goods that was still on the table. With a quick flick of her wrist she ruined the perfect glossy top of the cake and etched in the appropriate pattern. *"Like this, but big. Big enough for the room if you can manage. Now move! I've got a call to make."*

Grabbing a knife from the place setting, she went and stood at what she approximated was the center of the room. The flannel she had borrowed from Emir was quickly discarded and she very carefully pressed the blade into her palm, chanting as she went. *"Yuia ha'a ftaan naga ftftuug ur nx ftftuug. Gas xuia' att ha'a, nugh!"* (You have been made blood of my blood. Get your ass here, now!). 

The summoning spell for Emir- and possibly her father as he had been blooded into the family as well- completed, she dipped her fingers into the swelling fluid and began tracing symbols all up and down her arms and onto her face. Runes of power, sygils for summoning, and various wards for protection. Raising her arms up to the ceiling, strange moon shining between her hands and the sun at her back, she called out *"I urra' nxtaftr su sha Lagx ur sha Huiata, sha giaa'guan ur shut lftatha. I offer myself to the Lady of the House, she who guards this place of power. Cuntiana na tiathh shas gha nax ftush fta 'aftu'n un lugha'. Consume me such that we may both be reborn in power."* She took a breath, voice shaking only slightly as she made a more personal plea. *"Madame Volpe, help me finish what you started."*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 7, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> ( *le Gasped!* Eldeweiss is sacrificing herself?! D8 So admirable! I hope it goes well! But will she survive? D: )


((Sacrifice is a big word. Right now she's just offering herself up for some light possession. ^.^ ))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 7, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> ( *Deep sigh of relief.* Okay, good. I was gonna be sad for a minute. ^^; )


((besides, if she's going to die it has to be right in front of Malik for maximum feels. ;P ))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 7, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((besides, if she's going to die it has to be right in front of Malik for maximum feels. ;P ))


((you monster. but I agree))


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *Event*
> @Wulf Canavar @Asassinator @Rimna
> *RP time: *6am, Sunrise
> Wulf's gigantic wolf form roared as he violently attacked the water buffalo Ricardo. He pinned the man between his teeth and thrashed him around like a helpless ragdoll and attempted to throw him against a window. The window cracked open upon impact but Ricardo held on and punched the wolf in the eye. Wulf staggered with a yelp but quickly recovered and howled once more. His pack is near, only a few meters left and the lake will be surrounded. Meanwhile Zen observed the fight while she dodged the fray, trying to figure out which side she'll join.
> ...


Aaron landed with a splash into the mud. Other than some scratches on his robe, he wasn’t harmed in the landing. He looked back at the window they had just broken out of. The shards still falling out of the broken glass. He looked back at Rimna, who was explaining himself to Aaron, the Don and Zen.


Rimna said:


> (alright thanks)
> 
> The monkey managed to get away with minor scratches and bruises but he was mostly shocked by what had happened. No one was "fine"as it seems, especially not Ricardo. He was bleeding badly.
> 
> ...


“Calm down, calm down. We aren’t going to kill you. Well, I’m not.” He smiled in a reassuring way, “My name’s Aaron, and I wanted to know what the hell happended at the restaurant... oh wait, you weren’t there. Anyway, none of us now where the gas came from, but we’re lucky to get out alive.”

He then looked at the bleeding Ricardo. _Poor guy, _he thought, _shot by a traitor then pinned onto a wall? That’s just bad luck. 
_
He turned to the Don and Zen, “Are you too okay?” He asked, “And what the hell was happening in that room?”


----------



## Diabolica (May 7, 2018)

(( @zenmaldita ))
She heard the doors bang open and with the same loud sound was closed once again.

"They're gassing us from the vents!" She heard the Hippo shout, and The Assistant practically breathless stammered trying to explain the air.

"...People arre drropping dead like flies!."

Her thoughts focused on those words, gas, colorless and death.

She removed her attention to what the cat had to say and went close to the unconcious hippo, checking the cause of her unconciousness. The only thing she got from the body was a faint fruity smell.

Seeing how fast the hippo became unconcious, and the time it probably took for the gas to reach the vents, she deduced that it could only be a nerve gas...Tabun. With her big list of clients there were only a few people who could possibly have such a thing...Thankfully, she wasn't a mammal.

She turns to the still stammered Boris a little disappointed that he was in that state. "Boris, gun please." and removes her doctors coat.

He sees how calmly she requests for the gun, knowing how serious the situation was. He slowly gets up, opens the medical bag that was beside the Doctor and hands her a hand gun.

"Cover the bottom of the door. Give these three the other flu masks we have." She demands as she tosses the coat to the tiger.

"But Doctorr ve only have thrree-" "I'll make more just do it." She says as she removes her footwear.

Boris just Noded and hurridly covers the bottom of the door with the coat, making it tight and snug. He reaches for the 3 flu masks and gives them to  (@Illuminaughty ) the two amphibians
"Please put zese on and give other one to Ms. Edelwei--" (@Le Chat Nécro )

Before he could finish a sudden sound of shattering glass was heard. The Doctor breaking them with the handle of the gun. She creates four holes, two on the left side of the conservatory and the other two on the right, both were fairly big. She then proceeds to casualy walk to the cieling creating a hole there as well.

_"That should help the gas get out of the room, just in case it seeps in."_ She thought to herself

"Boris please prep Big Mama and the two maids for stabilization." 

As she and walks casually back down, a thin faint line could be seen behind her. Continuously growing as she spools them with her hands.

Boris, with medical bag in hand, proceeds to carry the three ladies to the side near one of the holes that was created, making sure to brush away the extra glass that was on the floor.

Once she got down from the ceiling she hands Boris a finished flu mask made out of web. Made from something so thin it was layered enough to become a regular flu mask.

"But what about y--" "Big mama is still stable, we have to clean the gas off her. Dip her in the lake, and make sure you wear gloves before rubbing it off."

Her voice was still very calm, he knew that he shouldn't worry about her and delay her work. He proceed to put the gloves he got from the medical bag and bring Big Mama to the lake through the hole the Doctor made.

The Doctor turns her attention to the two other maids. She checks the black cats vitals, looking for a pulse, and was greeted with some foaming in the mouth, eyes slowly fading in color....she was gone.

She then proceeds to check on the doe who was still breathing...but the breathing was very faint. She takes out an Ambu Bag and places it on the does face, covering her mouth and nose, keeping her breathing more stable.

_"Not only is she skinny. She's already contaminated. Tsk I cant use anything from her anymore" _she thought to herself.

(( Hello my terribad writing skills cc: forgive me. ))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 8, 2018)

((Since my posts about Matteo Procione are for everyone to play off of, I'm making sure that everyone will get a notice about it.  So including all the recent players.   Also, note that the wolves and the Procione raccoons arrive on the island at the same time, from opposite sides.))

@Diabolica, 
@Asassinator 
@zenmaldita 
@HopeTLioness 
@JackJackal 
@Rimna 
@Dreva 
@zyther kaldrok 
@PolarizedBear 
@Illuminaughty 
@Le Chat Nécro 


[The Wolves Attack]

At the edge of the trees, in a ring on the western side of the lake, there came wolves.  They loped, they padded along, they trotted.  Predators, one and all.    To the Volpe manor they came, drawn by the call of the Alpha.  

At the lake's edge they ran on, plunging into the water, treading the froth, and making their way to the manor.  Slowly.   Inexorably they came, like a force of nature.   The call, the Hunger, within them was too strong for them to stay away.   The Hunger drove them, made them slaver and snarl.  They reached the land on which stood the manor house.   Normally dogs or wolves would stop and shake, but not these, not now.   The Hunger left no room for that.   They attacked anything or anyone they could find, looking for any opening to get inside the walls to their prey.

((Anywhere on the little island with the manor house now has wolves on it.   They're open for anyone to fight.  The fight doesn't have to be to the death, but the wolves in general will not stop attacking until they're incapacitated.   If anyone still inside wants to fight some, they can get in.  If you want to write them getting inside, please do so.   If you'd like me to write them getting to your character to fight you, let me know and I will......   As you can probably guess, I like to write wolves on the hunt  <grin>  Just let me know.   Otherwise feel free to fight or avoid or ignore any wolves you want))


[The Procione Assault]



Dreva said:


> "Dreva to Matteo" he called on his earpiece. "Dreva to Matteo, do you hear me?" @Wulf Canavar
> 
> "You just lost one of your men." he struggle to grasp his breath. Sweltered with sweat and mud, he was hiding under the bushes after he barely escaped with his life.
> 
> "But then it is the least of your concern, right?" he panted. "Because the greatest problem now is whether you can be here on time and not miss the main spectacle."




At the far end of the driveway, blocked by water, Matteo Procione stood next to the 1930's Studebaker.   He held his hand up to his ear as Dreva called him.  Matteo was visibily affected when Dreva mentioned that one of the racoons with Dreva had been killed.   

"Benito!  Danilo!   Report!"  called Matteo.  The racoon who'd survived answered.   "It was Benito, boss.   They got Benito."

Matteo cursed Dreva.  "Orso maledetto!   They were there to help you!  Not die for you!   The least of my concern?   One of my amico's is gone to heaven now.  No, Dreva, my concern is only to make Benito's sacrifice to be worth it. "

At that moment, from the river to the east motored a small flotilla of boats.  

















They pulled up to where Matteo, the others, and cars were.   On the boats were more of Matteo's henchmen in their dungarees and working man's hats.

And tommyguns.

Also with them were the other recruits Matteo had made, a pair of rough looking Doberman Pinschers in tactical gear with rifles, and a Bearded Dragon in a heavy cloth Judo gi.   Barefoot, barefisted, bareheaded.   Black belt.    The racoons with Matteo clambered into the boats.







Out of the car stepped Roxanne, hand to her injured chest.   Matteo did not have much sympathy for his turncoats in general, but Roxanne had sacrificed enough, so Matteo was gentle.  He held up a hand, keeping her from getting in the boat.   

"But that howl!" she said.   "I know that voice!"

"You have done your part signora,"  he told her.  "Keep the motor running for us."  She stared him down for a moment.  But he was implacable.  Finally he turned away.

Once in the lead boat, he held his tommygun over his head.   

"Down with Malik Volpe!"

"Wulf,"  whispered Roxanne, looking across the lake.

Across the lake came the boats, bristling with tommyguns.   As they reached the shoreline, racoon after racoon leapt from the boats, aiming and firing as they ran.   They sought cover smartly, dangerously, aiming to gun down any of the Volpe they could find.

Matteo stepped down from his boat, and his feet splashed at the water's edge.   A cluster of his racoons stayed close, the Dobermans and the Bearded Dragon as well.



((Just like the wolves, Matteo's racoons are available for anyone to fight, if desired.  They are all over the island, and obviously can get inside the manor to fight you if you want.  Feel free to beat them anyway you want, and leave them alive or dead.    Matteo, the Dobermans, and the Bearded Dragon all possibly can be killed if you fight them, but I'd like it to be interesting, so let's coordinate it before you do try)


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 8, 2018)

(Oh lordy here we go- all of this is in chronological order. I can't just not reply to direct actions to my characters so I'm starting with the stuff I hadn't replied to yet up to current.)



Le Chat Nécro said:


> _What does she mean 'long time'? I swear she is just as weird as dad described- OH GOD SHE'S TOUCHING ME! HER HAND IS IN MY MOUTH WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK IS SHE DOING?!_ Before she knew what to think, her personal space had been violated beyond reason. Edelweiss immediately tensed, debating whether it was worth enduring this awkward invasion for the sake of politeness instead of just biting the spider's hand off. _Well, she's certainly not concerned with social decency, why should I be? Oh god I hate this more than anything I have ever experienced before. _
> 
> As a compromise between rolling over and completely losing her shit, Edelweiss opted to simply grab the spider's arm, firmly if not painfully, and forcibly remove the hand from her mouth. She ran her tongue over her teeth and rubbed her cheek, trying to get rid of the lingering feeling of intrusion. Her eyes narrowed and her voice was dark, if still technically polite.
> 
> ...



It was hard to tell if this behaviour warranted starting something or not- orders were to keep Edelweiss safe, and though the grossly inappropriate invasion of personal space was.. Exactly that, it was probably best to just let the girl handle her business unless there was actual danger involved. Croaks silently mulled over the somewhat depressing fact that this was among the least weird things they'd seen that night- nothing else to do but hope it wouldn't get any weirder. When Edelweiss had composed herself from the attack on her personal space and proceeded to introduce them in what Croaks considered to be a rather _saintlike_ effort at propriety, he lifted his hat politely.. Then nudged Ribby with his elbow in silent prompting to do the same. Ribby didn't seem to share an outgoing desire to try and be civil, but followed suit anyway.



Diabolica said:


> She noticed the two amphibians behind the cat. Grabbing her attention, she walks towards them while answering the cats question.
> 
> "Little Minxy is due for a shot. Have you been getting your shots regularly kitty cat? Or does your so called magic do that for you? Haha."
> 
> ...



They both jerked back just a bit, not really having expected the sudden attention, and definitely not desiring it after witnessing this bizarre 'doctor's' preferred methods of social interaction. Croaks scrunched his brow downward as he rubbed his leg, clearly disgruntled by the comment, and Ribby flicked the pen away with perhaps a touch more force than was absolutely necessary, his expression one of thinly veiled disgust. "Hands off the merchandise, lady.. Due respect, but I ain't need two legs to toss somebody out a window- an' I wouldn't test the idea, if I were you."

Croaks smirked a bit in spite of himself, mildly amused, definitely disturbed, and honestly, still a little offended. He might be a little willowy but he could still pack just as much of a punch, darn it. Arguing that with someone who seemed tempted to lop someone's body parts off with no provocation didn't seem worth his pride, though.

(You know that feeling when you really don't want someone's attention, but it's still kind of offensive when they reject you? Croaks is halfway between being relieved and just..)




zenmaldita said:


> The lady's conservatory had been peacefully quiet throughout the night despite everything that transpired. Only when the sun rose did the sound of wind chimes softly caressed the ears of greenhouse's occupants. It started out as a few disembodied melodies, with a soft breeze materializing out of no where. Soon, the wind started to whisper with the sound of bells and chimes - a melody that could either soothe the soul, _or_ creep someone out.​
> Edelweiss let go of the doctor's arms and turned to Ribby and Croaks, "Quick, the salt!"
> 
> The duo exchanged glances before they mustered up the resolve to do as they were told. As odd as it is, Edelweiss did know her onions - at least more than they did. Should the fighting turns more physical, that's when they'll call the shots. However, before they could reach the door to the main building - the door violently swung open with Angelo being carried by a white tiger, and Big Mama carrying two maids in her arm. One by one they collapsed on the floor, coughing violently.
> ...



"Oh hell--!" Ribby tried his best to juggle the salt and Big Mama who nearly dragged him down with her as he made a slightly clumsy but mostly successful attempt to keep both from falling on the floor.. And trying not to get crushed in the process. Croaks, meanwhile, shoved the door shut to keep the toxin out- he glanced furtively at the other door leading out into the Manor gardens but immediately discarded the idea of breaking their cover just yet. If it came to that in order to do their job, so be it, but whoever was out there was obviously _trying_ to smoke them out- the longer they could hold their position, the longer they had for those still alive to regroup and devise a plan of action from there. If they were lucky, the enemy might take the impression no one had made it out alive. They'd probably come knocking to check- but bringing the pain in close quarters _were_ Ribby and Croaks' area of expertise. These fellas so much as showed a whisker in the vicinity, Croaks and his pal would be ready to give them a very unpleasant surprise. 

Actually, if they were _lucky_, the monsters hiding somewhere in the trees would take care of them first- who would have thought getting besieged by hostile otherworldly creatures could ever be helpful in any capacity. And boy, Croaks did _not_ wake up that day expecting to be thinking _that_ sentence. He accepted the mask, pulling it on as he bounded over to put the other one on his partner- he turned to Edelweiss with the third, but it seemed the Don's moll was already busy with the process of executing her own plan.



Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"You're not going to be saying 'so called' when it saves your ass. Now tend to the wounded and stay the hell out of my way."* She turned to the frogs, pointing at the one who held the salt. *"You two, get that salt into the grout of the tiles. Make it as neat as you can, but be quick about it."* She ran over to the tray of goods that was still on the table. With a quick flick of her wrist she ruined the perfect glossy top of the cake and etched in the appropriate pattern. *"Like this, but big. Big enough for the room if you can manage. Now move! I've got a call to make."*



The two frogs exchanged a glance, looked down at the jar of salt with an almost comical lack of expression, then seemed to suddenly realize the gravity of the request and scurried over to look at the pattern. Ribby nodded, a noticeable tone of uncertainty in his voice as he discarded the jar's lid. "S-sure thing boss."

They worked as quickly as possible at the rather unconventional task they'd been given, not really knowing what to expect from it. But even with their intensely limited knowledge of the magical arts it was eminently clear that whatever call she was making had to be a big one..


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *Event*
> @Wulf Canavar @Asassinator @Rimna
> *RP time: *6am, Sunrise
> Wulf's gigantic wolf form roared as he violently attacked the water buffalo Ricardo. He pinned the man between his teeth and thrashed him around like a helpless ragdoll and attempted to throw him against a window. The window cracked open upon impact but Ricardo held on and punched the wolf in the eye. Wulf staggered with a yelp but quickly recovered and howled once more. His pack is near, only a few meters left and the lake will be surrounded. Meanwhile Zen observed the fight while she dodged the fray, trying to figure out which side she'll join.
> ...





<chuckle>   A sedated Monster Wulf..... <shakes head>

Heh.  

Hey now!  No fair!  I was about to go on a rampage through the manor house!

<wink>


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 8, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> (O.O OH MY! This has gotten really crazy! I wonder what will happen next?! )



((Glad you liked it!   I've been looking forward to writing that for days now!))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 8, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> _What does she mean 'long time'? I swear she is just as weird as dad described- OH GOD SHE'S TOUCHING ME! HER HAND IS IN MY MOUTH WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK IS SHE DOING?!_ Before she knew what to think, her personal space had been violated beyond reason. Edelweiss immediately tensed, debating whether it was worth enduring this awkward invasion for the sake of politeness instead of just biting the spider's hand off. _Well, she's certainly not concerned with social decency, why should I be? Oh god I hate this more than anything I have ever experienced before. _
> 
> As a compromise between rolling over and completely losing her shit, Edelweiss opted to simply grab the spider's arm, firmly if not painfully, and forcibly remove the hand from her mouth. She ran her tongue over her teeth and rubbed her cheek, trying to get rid of the lingering feeling of intrusion. Her eyes narrowed and her voice was dark, if still technically polite.
> 
> ...



(( Woah
@Diabolica wow, yeah, that's pretty forward.   Don't try that with Wulf, the Doc would lose a hand.....))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *Event*​@wildcard8779
> *RP time: *6am, Sunrise
> Demos and Mercedes have heard the bells. The bunny quickly recognized the signal and pulled her companion into a storage room. Inside, she put on a gas mask on her injured companion but he seemed out of it. "Demos, look at me. We need to get to the conservatory, alright?" She said as she held his face in her hands.
> 
> ...




<aww>


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 8, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ((besides, if she's going to die it has to be right in front of Malik for maximum feels. ;P ))



(Ooohhhh, if that happens, a.) I'm gonna be real bent out of shape because I like Edelweiss and b.) Ribby and Croaks better be out of commission because they literally have _one_ job x'D)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> <chuckle>   A sedated Monster Wulf..... <shakes head>
> 
> Heh.
> 
> ...


((would you rather get left behind with the poison gas or do we sedate you with three shots and get you outta there? =))) Tabun is quick on mammals. It's either you're lucky to be a Spider like @Diabolica or frogs like @Illuminaughty 's Ribby and Croaks or you jump out the window lmao))



Illuminaughty said:


> (Oh lordy here we go- all of this is in chronological order. I can't just not reply to direct actions to my characters so I'm starting with the stuff I hadn't replied to yet up to current.)


((Thank you for your time and effort to put a reply for all of those! Everything is awesome))

*Well done everyone! Thank you for such awesome responses~ let's end this season the best way we can 
- with death. 
Whose death? well...that's what we're RPing for.*​


----------



## Dreva (May 8, 2018)

_It's time to improvise_, he thought as he approached the kitchen.

The mansions were huge and Dreva was almost confused. Although he had circled it several times when he had to locate the vents and the ladder, he could only but marvel at this gigantic and imposing structure.

After the shootout, he took extra precaution and he had not much time to spare. He had to act fast, yet with alarm raised. _Calm down_, he thought.

"Bear, you're okay? What's happening there?" a voice could be heard from his earpiece. "We heard gunfight and plenty of ruckuses there. We are ready to open--"

"Hold your fire!" Dreva pressed his earpiece. "We do not need to raise unnecessary alarm." _Well, the alarm has been raised
_
"Just wait for my signal and stay where you are" he gave stern order to his henchmen waiting across the shore with their sniper rifles. "I still have some jobs to do."

He took a deep breath and composed himself. The bear pressed his glasses against his chin and observed the mansion. Grand staircase in front of him, and to the left, he could see the parking lot. _And there is where I could find the main entrance._

The broken glass, the screams of pains from the upstairs, the panics and shrieking from inside the mansion, it seems to work on his favor for now. The security was distracted by more pressing issues thanks partly to his gas attack and he grabbed the opportunity to dash for the entrance.

He took out three sticky bombs, each no bigger than a flip phone, which he covered in dirt, dry leaves and mud to make it as inconspicuous as possible. He was relieved that no one had yet to storm the entrance en masse which meant this was his only window of opportunities. He threw out his bombs and arranged it in triangular arrangements. He set them into delayed fuse mode and proximity mode which meant the bombs would only be triggered by any nearby motions and only then exploded with few seconds delay so as to cause as much damage as possible.

Crouching against the wall, he sneaked to the parking lot and using his knives, he stabbed and tore apart every tires from the cars he could find. _They will not get away, at least not by wheel.
_
The sounds of the boat engines however were getting louder and more obvious. _They are here.
_
"Hey Don Raccoon!" he called to Matteo on his earpiece. "I have set up some booby traps on their main entrance. But..."

"Most people are still holed up inside the mansion. They were choking no doubt but we need some more surprises for them." he said "I'm going to the kitchen and blow their gas pipes. I need you to help me torch the mansion with some molotov."

He then pressed his earpiece and turned to the raccoons waiting with their snipers, "Take aim, boys! This is your time! When the bombs explode, you will shoot all enemies. Do not let them reach your shore alive!"

_And just one last time to do!
_
The approaching boats provided more distraction for the guards and he reached the kitchen entrance in no time. He took out a bomb from his pocket and he donned his gas mask on his muzzle.

The kitchen door, the smallest one he found out but still towers him. His heartbeat raced and he felt cold feet the moment his right hand held the door knob. Not because of fear but because of sheer excitement of what might await from him.
_
This is it! I've never felt this feeling for years! The feeling of entering the uncharted hostile territory. The feeling that somehow I could get killed as I entered this ominous building alone. This is just me! I belong here!
_
The wooden door creaked open slowly with his left hand brandishing his combat knife. _May God save me._


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron landed with a splash into the mud. Other than some scratches on his robe, he wasn’t harmed in the landing. He looked back at the window they had just broken out of. The shards still falling out of the broken glass. He looked back at Rimna, who was explaining himself to Aaron, the Don and Zen.
> 
> “Calm down, calm down. We aren’t going to kill you. Well, I’m not.” He smiled in a reassuring way, “My name’s Aaron, and I wanted to know what the hell happended at the restaurant... oh wait, you weren’t there. Anyway, none of us now where the gas came from, but we’re lucky to get out alive.”
> 
> ...



@zenmaldita 

Wolf Monster landed at the water's edge with a huge splash of salty water and sand.  He lay there for a moment, unmoving.  But his name meant monster for a reason, and there's only so much sedative in those darts.....  The huge beast started and jerked, kicking sand and water in a spray across Zen, Malik, and Aaron.   Then rolled over, attempting to stand up.  Wobbly-legged, he stumbled to his feet, stepping on Ricardo, ("URF!") and bumbling into Zen, then Malik.   Finally he stumbled over to Aaron, and leaned there next to the Shiba Inu.  The weight of the beast was intense.  The huge head turned to Aaron, and there was some kind of recognition there in Wolf Monster's eyes.    The red fire had died, leaving his eyes the normal ice blue that Aaron recognized as being Wulf's.   But Wolf Monster was loopy right now, and he laid his massive head on Aaron's shoulder


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((would you rather get left behind with the poison gas or do we sedate you with three shots and get you outta there? =))) Tabun is quick on mammals. It's either you're lucky to be a Spider like @Diabolica or frogs like @Illuminaughty 's Ribby and Croaks or you jump out the window lmao))
> 
> 
> ((Thank you for your time and effort to put a reply for all of those! Everything is awesome))
> ...



((Heh.   Dang, and I recruited that guy!   @Dreva   Ah well, plenty of rampage to be had on the beach!))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 8, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> (Ooohhhh, if that happens, a.) I'm gonna be real bent out of shape because I like Edelweiss and b.) Ribby and Croaks better be out of commission because they literally have _one_ job x'D)




<grin>


----------



## Dreva (May 8, 2018)

((@Wulf Canavar , hell yes! Fire and Blood! Hope this can be a whole lot fun for everyone to enjoy!)


----------



## Dreva (May 8, 2018)

((I just hope that I could eventually come across the fantastic folks that somehow had slipped away from the island. Oh well, who knows what future might bring?  XD ))


----------



## BobtheCob (May 8, 2018)

(By the way guys, I'm just go home [which is an alleyway] because my schedule never works for this, and when I come back I need to read 12 pages to catch up, and I don't have much time for that, sorry. I tried)


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> ((Since my posts about Matteo Procione are for everyone to play off of, I'm making sure that everyone will get a notice about it.  So including all the recent players.   Also, note that the wolves and the Procione raccoons arrive on the island at the same time, from opposite sides.))
> 
> @Diabolica,
> @Asassinator
> ...


(Love it!)

*[Take out the Bearded Dragon - Version 2]*

Aaron heard the howls on one one side of the island and saw a small army of raccoons on the other side. He decided it was easier to attack the army coming from the docks.
He saw a bearded dragon leading the raccoons. First targets, he thought. He hid in a bush while waiting for the army to get closer. Then he tackled the pair and brought the battle between to an isolated area.

The bearded dragon stood calmly observing Aaron's technique. His given name was Ryota, family name Hajime. He recognized Aaron's garb. This was why Ryota had joined the Procione. A chance to test his skills against expert fighters.
"Assassin," murmured Ryota.

“I’m sorry mister, but I’m not here to hurt you,” said Aaron. He dropped his throwing knives. “I’m just here to make you reconsider your choice of hurting my friends.”
The lizard knows about Assassins. But his thoughts on them was that they’re merciless bounty hunters with nothing but money as their goal. Seeing an Assassin do the exact opposite shocked him quite a bit.
"You are not at all what I expected," said Ryota, in his japanese accent

“You don’t believe me?” said Aaron. He throws the blades away as well. “Can you trust me now? I just want you to know that I'm not working for your enemy. I'm not working for you people either. I came for for a party and ended up here."

"Then are you an assassin?" Asked Ryota

"Yes, I am. Sworn to the creed." 

"So! You embrace killing then!" Ryota called to him
"Not all of us. I'm actually against killing, funnily enough," answered Aaron.

"Ah," murmered Ryota. "Perhaps you are a true master then. True masters know that violence is not a solution, and are able to defeat their opponents before the fight even begins. Are you? Are you a true master?" he asked.

"Well..." began Aaron.

Ryota interrupted him by leaping forward snapping a barefoot kick at Aaron's head. Aaron's relfexes were extremely fast, and he stepped to the side. Ryota's foot swished Aaron's hood it was so near a hit. The bearded dragon ended up standing shoulder to shoulder with the shiba inu. 

"I however, am NOT a true master!" And with that he rounded on Aaron, throwing punch after punch, in rapid succession. Jab, jab, hook, foot sweep. Aaron stepped back once for each attack, staying just out of range. Elbow! Knee! Aaron blocked both. Finally the Ryota slammed both fists forward into Aaron's chest. But the peace-loving assassin took the blows straight on, one on each open palm. In his fighter's stance, his heels went straight back, digging twin furrows in the sand as Ryota's hit shoved him back.
Ryota's anger burned.

"You think to make a fool of me! I have trained my entire life for this fight!" 

"As have I." answered Aaron calmly.

Aaron threw a portable puff of smoke on the ground and disappeared from the dragon's sight. 

Ryota charged through it, lost in his anger, jabbing and kicking into the smoke where he though Aaron would be. 

Aaron appeared behind him and knocked him unconscious. I can't risk it. He thought, and dragged the lizard somewhere into some shrubs. He left a throwing knife on his chest for the lizard to remember him with.

"It's been a while since I had a meaningful conversation like that." He told himself. "Sadly, these conversation always end up the same." He let out a disappointing sigh and headed back into battle.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 8, 2018)

( Hey, guys. I think I'm actually going to join!  So here I go~!)

*[Join: Manor Staff-Battle Ready Maid]
[Player name: Fiammetta]*
(I'm currently working on her reference sheet, but for a visual of her, this is her. www.furaffinity.net: My Adopted Kitten, Femi by HopeTLioness Also, ignore the name. I'm renaming her.   )

Sunrise was coming up as Fiammetta was still asleep with her body wrapped in the soft and warm blanket. She was suddenly awoken by the alarm of the bells that made her jumped up from her sleep. Her sky blue eyes widen and gasped. "The alarm! The Manor is under attack!" she cried out. She quickly pulled the blanket off of her and hopped out of bed, exposing her...ahem..."nude" body. Fiammetta busied herself by putting on her uniform and weapons; rambling on how in trouble she would be if either Big Mama or the Don found out that she was not at her post last night, but had an erotic 50 Shades of Grey-like fantasy with the Gardner, who is still in the bed sound asleep. While fastening the holster on her thigh, she yells at the Gardener. "Hey! HEY! Get up! We're under attack!"  The Gardener snorted as he wakes up. He looked around the room a bit confused as to where he was for the moment. "HEY!" she called out to him to get his attention, "We gotta go! Hurry up and get dressed!"

About five minutes later, Fiammetta and the Gardner emerged from a room, guns in their hands as they get ready for an upcoming battle. Fiammetta turns her head to the Gardener. "Let's split up. You go find the others. I'm going to make sure that the guests on this floor are safe." The Gardener made a quick nod to her as they went their separate ways.

While she sneaks down the hall in caution, a faint smell of something fruity that caught her nose. She sniffed the air, but her eyes widen as she suddenly starts to cough uncontrollably_. W-hat's going on?! What is this?!_ She quickly covered her muzzle with her left hand to prevent inhaling whatever is in the air. _This is not good! I have to find a gas mask and fast! But where?! _She looked around her surroundings. She sees that she's in the hallway with several doors on each side, and a few windows near her and at the far end of the hallway. _Maybe if I bust the windows, the gas will be aired out. I better not pull the trigger just in case. _She hurries over to the window nearest her and starts busting out the glass.


(I hope this is okay. It's been awhile since I rped in paragraph form. ^^; Hey @PolarizedBear, @Berk, & @zenmaldita. If you like, I can have her meet up with your character(s). PB, I was thinking that your character was transported to the manor earlier before things got really bad at the restaurant; and he's getting better from his sickness. But that's up to you.  )


----------



## Dreva (May 8, 2018)

((@HopeTLioness whoa I'm thrilled to hear your concept. I think it might be possible that our characters might cross path and have some good fight but then you need Zen's permission. I can't wait! XD ))


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> ( Hey, guys. I think I'm actually going to join!  So here I go~!)
> 
> *[Join: Manor Staff-Battle Ready Maid]
> [Player name: Fiammetta]*
> ...


(Good job. Sadly, Berk is not going to be online for a while. Zen, me, the Don, and Wulf are out side and I'm [attempting] to fight off the incoming army. You could join us if you want!)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

((@HopeTLioness has my permission to join. Welcome to the fray.

My replies will be a bit late as my grandmama, bless her heart, has decided to clean the entire house and we---must lend our strength out of guilt---I mean familial responsibility.))


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ((@HopeTLioness has my permission to join. Welcome to the fray.
> 
> My replies will be a bit late as my grandmama, bless her heart, has decided to clean the entire house and we---must lend our strength out of guilt---I mean familial responsibility.))


(Have fun! Take your time, there's no rush!)


----------



## Dreva (May 8, 2018)

_*Click!* _The final wire has been secured. He had just rigged the kitchen door with a bomb which triggered when someone opened the door. That also meant the bear had no choice but to find another exit or... he could only go further. He didn't mind it though because his mind was only set for his ultimate goal, that was to assassinate the Don of Volpe Family with his own hand.

But for now, he had to devote his mind with finding the gas pipes he needed to blow and cause an outbreak of fire in the manor. He scoured the empty deserted kitchen. _Seems the poison has done its job for time being.
_
But it was no time for complacency. The poison might wear out soon and he knew the occupants, those who were still conscious anyway, were breaking the windows in attempt to purge the noxious gas. And it was time to add another no less deadly gas, carbon monoxide, a very common gas produced by combustion but no less deadly in many situation. 

Dreva was bent upon to create that certain "situation", and old manor like this one fitted just perfectly for his plan. It had many wooded furniture and other combustible materials. With its pretty ancient design which took little account for arson, he would wreck havoc. Matteo would do his job from the outside while he would do his part from the inside. All he needed to do is find the gas pipes and blow it up.

He reached the stoves and ovens filled with half-baked breads for that morning breakfast that was no doubt were being cooked half way by the servants when the poison struck. He found the pipes buried behind the wall but he judged the pipes to be too small to cause the conflagration he desired. He then decided to follow the pipe route to reach the main hub for the gas, to find the source and instigate massive fire.

The pipes led him to the main hall, there lied several bodies foaming in their mouths, some were motionless, some were suffering seizures. *Clang!* Another windows had been broken. He couldn't ascertain the exact location for now he only focused on staying unseen. The pipes were leading into a small door under the grand stairs which led to the basement. 

No doubt, it was the boiler room and where all the main hubs of the gas pipes were located. One bomb was enough to cause massive chain reactions that would trigger massive outbreak of fire in the manor.

In his excitement, he picked up his pace but just as he was about to open the door, an imposing figure was stalking him from behind and ready to attack him. Dreva noticed this and in split second he swung his right hand to parry the incoming attack with his briefcase.

((@zenmaldita if you're okay with this, I intend to give liberty to any character who would intercept the bear and stop him to prevent further destruction or if there's any NPC you could spare for the ordeal))


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Dreva said:


> ((@zenmaldita if you're okay with this, I intend to give liberty to any character who would intercept the bear and stop him to prevent further destruction or if there's any NPC you could spare for the ordeal))


(I’d love to try and stop you, but I’m bz. I might come back if something attracts me there)


----------



## JackJackal (May 8, 2018)

(wait who's closest to me?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (wait who's closest to me?)


(I think @HopeTLioness . She’s a maid with a gardener, but they split up. Maybe one of them find you and save you *and *Mercedes!)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

((I'll reply as soon as I convince my assistant that my plot doesn't need any more of her editing uwu))


Spoiler


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31885
> 
> ((I'll reply as soon as I convince my assistant that my plot doesn't need any more of her editing uwu))


(So cute!)


----------



## Dreva (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I’d love to try and stop you, but I’m bz. I might come back if something attracts me there)



((It's okay, we can probably meet for another occasion. After all, the goons of evil Don Raccoon were also bent upon wrecking destruction. Possibly in more horrific fashion which is where we need a hero to stop them.  ))


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Dreva said:


> ((It's okay, we can probably meet for another occasion. After all, the goons of evil Don Raccoon were also bent upon wrecking destruction. Possibly in more horrific fashion which is where we need a hero to stop them.  ))


(We'll meet someday...)


----------



## Diabolica (May 8, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> (( Woah
> @Diabolica wow, yeah, that's pretty forward.   Don't try that with Wulf, the Doc would lose a hand.....))



(( If they've never met before she probably would do that XD, and she's not really scared of getting her hand bit off either XD. I also think the Tabun part was okay? Cause technically Dreva didn't know other people would be in there either way majority of the characters inside the manor are in danger anyway cc: *much excite XD ))


----------



## JackJackal (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I think @HopeTLioness . She’s a maid with a gardener, but they split up. Maybe one of them find you and save you *and *Mercedes!)


(save me? you mean get themselves killed! Shadir has taken over my body and I'm "dead")


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (save me? you mean get themselves killed! Shadir has taken over my body and I'm "dead")


(I meant Mercedes. She's still alive right?)


----------



## JackJackal (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I meant Mercedes. She's still alive right?)


(oh...well to be perfectly honest since Louisa was the only one to make a special connection with me she would be the only one who could fix me. how ever time is short. a countdown has begun and if I am not put back to normal within 45mins then Shadir will have full control forever)


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (oh...well to be perfectly honest since Louisa was the only one to make a special connection with me she would be the only one who could fix me. how ever time is short. a countdown has begun and if I am not put back to normal within 45mins then Shadir will have full control forever)


(OH NO! I can't help you tho... but if something attracts me then I'll go into the manor again)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (2/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*
​*RP time: 6:15 am*

@Rimna @Wulf Canavar

After their quick swim to the manor’s Eastern wing, all six of them hauled their shivering bodies to shore. Even though the sun was up, it was still chilly out. Rimna quickly went to the injured man’s side and explained himself while his eyes darted around assessing the situation. Meanwhile, the robed dog Aaron decided to scout ahead.

Ricardo’s eyes turned white and slipped to unconsciousness right in front of the monkey. Without a moment to loose Rimna placed an ear on the man’s chest, checked his airways for breath and looked for a pulse – *anything*.

“Turn him over, amico.” Malik said form behind him.

Rimna couldn’t believe his ears – Ricardo’s faint pulse was fading fast. Rimna swallowed, and although he knew it went down – he felt that it was stuck there. _What a shitty place to be in! What the hell am I gonna tell him? He’s gone? I’m sorry for your loss?_

“…He’s gone.” The monkey whispered.

Rimna didn’t dare lift his head. Somehow, deep inside, he hoped a heartbeat would return and the water buffalo would suddenly gasp for breath. But he didn’t. His back shivered, his soaked body exposed from the wind. To make matters worse, the howling was getting near.

Soon, Rimna heard splashes on the water. Feral wolves have started to swim towards them in large groups from the forest. _*Fantastic*_.

“Turn him over.” Malik said again impatiently.

With a sigh, Rimna quickly got up and together they rolled Ricardo on his stomach. After that Malik kneeled down beside the corpse and took out two handguns strapped on the holsters.

Meanwhile Zen dragged Wulf’s body on the shore and left him there for his pack to find him. “Sorry pal, didn’t know you could make things worse.”

After Malik checked both magazines – all 18 bullets present – he stood up and searched for high ground. Rimna’s eyes followed. They were only a climb away from the brick greenhouse that over looked the pier. _A pier? While leaving would be a wise choice, I did owe him one._ Rimna held on to the colt he found with resolve.

“I believe you’re already armed,” Malik said first to Zen as she clutched the tranquilizer gun, and then to Rimna, who in turn, nodded.

“You placed it there, or what?”

“I wanted to know where your loyalties lie”

_Cocky bastard._ “What if I shot you instead?”

“You’ll be dead.”

Rimna felt a chuckle stir in his belly. The day had been so shitty he might as well let it out – as inappropriate as it seems.

And then a bullet grazed Rimna’s cheek.

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (2/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (4/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​
*RP time:* 6:15 am

@HopeTLioness @JackJackal

Knees weak, Fiammetta made it to the window at the end of the hall and opened it with full force – almost throwing herself out the window and into the lake below. The guest suites were on the fourth floor, and while there was water to somewhat cushion her landing, it would’ve been a *really* nasty fall.

As she pulled her torso from the windowsill, she glanced to her left and right – a whole hallway of windows were closed to keep out the cold. While the previous Madame would still make a point, even in death, that they must keep the windows shut, Fiammetta assumed she would understand.

Fiammetta looked up to the glass skylight “Pardon my insubordination, my lady.”

With that she jumped to open the window on the ceiling and turned her heel to open every single window on the floor.

Meanwhile, Jack could feel his consciousness fading. He could still see through his eyes but all he could hear was Shadir’s voice muttering in delight.

“A buffalo you knew perished and gone is the lady you cherished. Oh how wonderful for all things here who have breath, to meet their end and dear old death!”

Jack’s body started to walk, a little too happily. Anyone alive who saw him probably thought he was in such a great mood – that is before they got smashed into pieces by Shadir’s demonic power.

As they turned a corner they saw a lone maid opening the windows.

Her scent was delicious – sinful, exciting, and would probably put up a good fight. Shadir shivered in his perverted thoughts.

“What a hunt it will be, til I get my hands on she!”

Fiammetta managed to open every window on the floor and although her throat was itchy, her chest didn’t burn as much anymore. She was lucky to be on the top floor, the vents weren’t as pleantiful as they were on the lower floors. Then, she felt a chill down her spine – as if she was being watched, and it wasn’t the naughty kind.

“Hello, my dear…”A deep voice sneared. Her shoulders tensed. “You’re all alone, why…where are your peers?”

Fiammetta quickly turned and landed on her bum. A jackal engulfed by black matter floated in front of her. It’s black tendrils slithered around the walls and floors like apparitions. Behind him was the storage room where the gas masks were, beside her however was a window she can jump from – and with faith, land safely into the water.

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (4/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (5/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​
*RP time:* 6:15 am
@zyther kaldrok
"Angelo's gone my dear boy, why look for another when you have me?" Said Darizo as he fought for control on the hyena's body. "We've always been together, don't you miss me? Come, we will lay waste on this place - just like old times!"

"I don't want that! My friends are in trouble and I need to help them now get lost!"

Zyther's body convulsed and then thrown against the wall. From there he was dragged up to the ceiling, near the vents.

"Can you smell that boy? It's poison gas and you've been breathing the stuff for 15 minutes. The only reason you live is because of me."

Zyther grit his teeth trapped between a really horrible decision. Well...it's not like he has a choice _*now*_.

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (5/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (6/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​*RP time:* 6:15 am
@Asassinator 
The assassin's noble mission to scout ahead was fruitful. He had taken down the bearded dragon with ease in his pacifist fashion. Soaked from his swim, he kept to the grass and shrubbery to prevent making wet foot prints on the pavement. Then he hid himself behind a tall cypress on the hunt for his next targets.

Everything was going smoothly until he stumbled upon a duffel bag on the grass. 

He inspected it and found at least three double barreled shotguns, 5 handguns, 1 assault rifle, 5 hand grenades, several boxes of ammo and...some clothes? That's odd? Aaron decided to dig deeper, thinking the clothes were there to hide a bigger firepower. He favored smoke bombs the most, if only there were some.

Alas, his search ended in a bundle of lace underwear that his friend @Wulf Canavar would've loved. 

_That old pervert better live_, Aaron thought. Although he didn't see all that transpired in the room he eavesdropped on, Wulf looked like he didn't take much damage. If anything - he was just sedated from the tranquilizers Malik shot at the guy! Aaron could still feel Wulf's heavy body on his shoulders. A 7 foot long wolf definitely took a toll on his shoulder blades. Sensing no nearby enemies *yet*, Aaron gave his shoulders a quick massage.

Ah...that's bett---!

From above Claudia and @Berk landed on Aaron - squishing the boy against the grass. The rope the wolfdog used had snapped from their weight. If it weren't for their situation, Aaron would've blown their cover by retorting quickly but he knew better.

"Sorry about that." Claudia apologized. "We needed to get out as soon as possible."

"UGH--you could have at least warned me." Aaron hissed. "You're supposed to go down the rope one at a time."

"Well...we couldn't."

Berkana was still unconscious from the ritual she performed. Aaron shivered as he remembered how the thought being invaded his mind with lies but mustered up the strength to brush it off. "So, what's the plan?"

"Boss has a yacht a few kilometers out to sea." Claudia said as she hoisted the duffel bag on her shoulders and Berkana. "*Our* best chance is to leave, I'm no use as is, but I can prep the boat, come back and get everyone off the island."

Aaron considered his options. One one paw he can escort Claudia *at least* to the pier, one another he could stay behind and cover for her.

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (6/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (7/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.
*​*RP time:* 6:20 am
@Diabolica

With the Doctor's care, the doe was able to stabilize her breathing. Her eyes fluttered open and her vision was hazy at best. Seeing a sign of consciousness, the spider woman decided it was best to get some confirmation.

"What's your name? Do you know where you are?"

The doe grunted as she attempted to move her limbs. She began to speak. "Dianne Lombardi...I'm in..." Her eyes searched for the right answer. "...a forest?"

"A forest?" The doctor's multiple eyes scanned about and realized what Dianne meant. "You're in the conservatory, Dianne." The doctor grinned.

Dianne's ears perked at hearing the spider woman's voice. Then her eyes widened. "Doctor! You--why are you here?! You're with the Volpes?! You doublecrossi---" Quickly the doc placed 3 palms on the girl's mouth to keep her quiet. "Hush, now darling. I'm a neutral party, remember?"

Without turning her head, doc's eyes scanned the vicinity - hoping no one heard this little trivia about herself. Fortunately for her, Boris had carried the hippo to the lake as instructed, the frogs Ribby and Croaks (@Illuminaughty ) were too busy doing the little kitty cat's bidding, and the devil herself (@Le Chat Nécro ) have gone off and injured herself for the sake of magic.

*Magic*. All cynical 9 eyes rolled.

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (7/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (8/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​*RP time:* 6:25 am
@Le Chat Nécro
Hands raised to the celestial bodies in the sky, Edelweiss' ears were bombarded with multiple whispers - a language unknown to her.

_Maliŋŋa ki nutaamun, Iḷisaġviksramun, Iḷisaaqaġvik, Nauviksraqaġniaqtutin, Atlauniaqtutin, Ataramik, Sivuuqqan piiġisigaa!_

Perhaps they memories of what had transpired in this dainty fortress of steel, glass, and unknown flora. The spectral breeze from the supernatural energy in the conservatory grew stronger. The plants' leaves rustled restlessly - some revealing the hidden wind chimes in their branches. The tiny bells rang in harmony as the scent of flowers Edelweiss have known before materialized in the air around her.

Edelweiss gasped and her eyes shot open.

A serene blue lake sparkled right before her. The trees in the forest across the shore were bright green and swayed gently - the summer sky behind them were an intense blue. _Where am I?_

"Mama!"

From the corner of her eye, Edelweiss saw _him_ - a little fox kit, bright eyed and bushy tailed in a ridiculously cute jumper. The little boy held a piece of paper in his paws and ran towards her all the while calling her _Mama_. _How adorable_--_wait what?! _

Frozen on the spot from the questions on her mind, Edelweiss only saw a fraction of the moment when the boy ran through her and continued his journey behind her - towards a tall white fox amongst purple orchids. _OH. Phew! It's just Madame Volpe's memory._

"Look mama, I drew the most beautiful girl in the world!" He said as he excitedly bounced in place, the drawing held up high with pride.

Full of grace, Madame Volpe took the piece of paper and observed it like a fine piece of art. Then, She placed a hand on her muzzle before giggling. "Oh, for me? Why Malik, how sweet! Come give mama a kiss." The lady fox sat down to the boy's eye level.

Malik took back the drawing. "Mama, it's not *you!*" _Wow, rude! _

With a pudgy finger he jabbed at the paper, "It's Mr. Schwarz's kid. See? She has white fur like you but her ears are cuter than yours." _Oh my god, somebody feed him some break fluid before he runs his mouth to his death! _

"I want to see her again - but papa said no cos they were poor...but I don't mind..."

"Oh, sweetie." Lady Volpe embraced the little kit in her arms and rubbed the tip of his ear. "You just need to be patient, mm? Maybe someday Mr. Shwarz will get his fortune back."

"Was it stolen? I'll help him find it!"

"I don't know, love. But promise me you'll wait. Something tells me she's a very special girl." Madame Volpe's voice was kind and sweet. She rubbed her nose against Malik's as she uttered the words _very special girl_. Edelweiss cheeks felt hot from being complemented so much behind her back.

Malik buried his face in his mother's fur. It was faint but Edelweiss could hear his voice. "Okay, I'll wait forever."

With a blink, Edelweiss was back - sunrise, people scampering about, more motorboats heading towards the manor's shore, _and is that?!_---a pack of feral wolves swimming towards them. In her state of semi-second panic Edelweiss had the urge to step forward but her knee wouldn't budge. Instead her body knelt and her hands drew invisible sigils on the floor. While her body was immovable by her own will, her eyes were free to roam. Ribby and Croaks (@Illuminaughty ) just finished their task and did a really cheesy hi-5 that somehow elevated the heaviness in Edelweiss' heart.

Then, her mouth began to move and uttered a spell in a language similar to the whisper she heard before seeing the madame's memories. Soon the grout began to illuminate a blue light that started from the magic circle her dashing bodyguards made all the way to the rest of the room. With daunting speed the light had crept up the glass walls and the glass dome - making the intricate patterns on the glass more visible than before.

Once the conservatory was decorated with vines of blue light, Edelweiss' arms raised and so did her body - a good 5 feet from the ground. Then, all of the manor's glass windows burst open - dispersing the toxic gas out of the castle. Glass shards fell into the water like daggers that glistened in the sun. A giant tidal wave rose from the foot of the manor and wiped out the incoming enemies and slammed their bodies on the other side. (@Wulf Canavar and @Dreva ) Only those already on the island were spared. Persistent as they were, they tried to invade the waters again but met an invisible barrier even their guns couldn't scathe.

The spell is complete.

Edelweiss laid on the floor - conscious but her whole body ached like it was going to fall apart.
((The spell is written in Inupiaq, spoken by the Inupiaq people of Alaska. Translation in spoiler below))


Spoiler



Come with me, I'll take you there
To a place where you'll see
Everything you need to be
The one you need to be
And all of those things that you feared
Will disappear from you in time



*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (8/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (9/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​
*RP time:* 6:25 am
@Illuminaughty
"This is mad I tell you. MAD. M.A.D. _MAD_."

Ribby did his best to line the grout exactly as his bizarre boss had instructed. Every now and then he glanced at the chocolate cake instruction and made sure he did the lines just so. Yet even with all the mumbo jumbo he saw for the past hours, Ribby still held on to what his experience deemed as normal.

"Pipe down, Ribby I know how _mad_ is spelt. And get groutin'. After tonight, I don't question what I don't know anymore." Although Croaks' voice and hands were steady, he too still held a cynical streak. It was faint - but still there - like a nagging voice in everyone's head.

"Let's just hope we get to vent *our* confusion, 'na mean?" Ribby put emphasis, while he didn't want to be the only one losing his marbles, he knew Croaks was needing some action too. Sure money is good - but boy does it feel better when you earned it!

The duo were halfway done when Edelweiss (@Le Chat Nécro ) started speaking in tongues.

_Maliŋŋa ki nutaamun, Iḷisaġviksramun, Iḷisaaqaġvik, Nauviksraqaġniaqtutin, Atlauniaqtutin, Ataramik, Sivuuqqan piiġisigaa!_

_No time to get spooked now! Let's just ignore the fact that the girl's voice had changed drastically to a dozen more voices! _Ribby and Croaks nod at each other and took that as their cue to pick up the pace - the gale building up from no where was not at all helping their _delicate_ work. Oddly, the salt that were already laid on the grout did not move. It's as if they were cemented on the ground by some force. Edelweiss, too, was on ground scribbling something on the ground.

Since she didn't bark at them to hurry up, both assumed that they were still good and continued on. Once finished, Ribby and Croaks stood and admired their work.

Ribby dusted off his hands. "Bada bing bada boom, one magic circle for the future Lady Volpe. A true work of art!"

"EH. My pre-school macaroni art was better." Croaks commented.

"Nah, I'm pretty sure it was rubbish." Ribby held up his palm tentatively with a hard expression on his face. Croaks sighed with a smirk and gave Ribby a hi-5, dispelling whatever doubt he had. And if that didn't work, the light show, the colossal shower of  glass shards, and the unscientific tidal wave that harassed the invaders til kingdom come _should_ work.

"Mama mia."

"You can say that again, pal." Croaks glanced to his right, _that wasn't Ribby's voice_. (@Wulf Canavar ) Two Procione raccoon goons had kicked the glass door and open fired on the conservatory.

Sure the barrier magic worked - on those _outside_ the island.

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (9/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (10/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​
*RP time:* 6:30 am
@Dreva
Earlier he was beaming with excitement - but after what just happened Dreva was shivering with _lust_. The explosion of glass, the tidal wave, something powerful and unexplainable was hiding within these walls! It was not the primal urge to go forth and multiply - heavens no - it was his _other_ primal urge to seek the most danger he could find and conquer it.

Mateo Procione was a penniless bastard, he knew that from the get go. But to Dreva, the experience the raccoon promised was more delectable than any zeroes in his bank account.

With careful, precise steps, he stalked the kitchen, knife in hand, and saw signs of escape. Some of the kitchen staff had succumbed to his gas trap and laid lifeless on his feet. As he continued his investigation, he had missed the hyena pinned on the ceiling. (@zyther kaldrok )

It was quiet - and dare he think it - too quiet. He stepped out of the kitchen and soon found himself in the main lobby. There he saw the giant door that he laid with booby traps. Best to keep away from there.

When he faced the grand stair case, that's where he saw the effect of his attack. There weren't a lot of them; Dreva could count the bodies that littered the foyer and the steps. _What a waste,_ he thought as he approached one of the maids. _Such young girls dying for nothing_.

While her face was frozen solid with blank eyes, the girl meekly grunted a pained cry. Dreva resisted any emotion welling up inside him. "You'll be in heaven soon, child. I have freed you from this horrid existence." _For all we know, you were probably blackmailed into service._

Dreva continued his search for a gas pipe he could use all the while keeping his guard up. _One, two, three, four, five..._Dreva noted his body count in the main lobby. _So five maids, and three kitchen staff._ _That's not a lot for a place *this size*_. _They could still be hiding, waiting. From the sound of it, most of them are upstairs - still alive and kicking._

While Dreva assumed that the broken glass windows were meant to disperse the Tabun, he kept his mask on still. Tabun is merciless to mammals, he wouldn't mess with it unnecessarily.

A couple of steps more and the bear found himself in the basement boiler room. Perfect. _Now to get to work._

That's when he heard the familiar click of a gun pointed at the back of his head. Quick and agile for a bear, he disarmed the assailant with a swing of his briefcase. Dreva was strong and the firearm was crushed beyond use. It landed with a pathetic clack on the basement's floor.

He looked up and realized that his attacker was the same maid who shot at him and Benito when they first arrived. While clearly succumbing to the gas with her wobbly and coughing state, she advanced - arms swaying lifelessly.
_
Persistent little girl_. Dreva growled through his teeth in utter annoyance. She was unarmed and she still stepped towards him - _what could you possibly be fighting for? You're nothing but a stupidly over dressed servant with ribbons and lace!_

With a weak pathetic stammering, Celeste pressed her body against the bear - slipping into unconsciousness. Dreva gently pushed her away but to his surprise, she was heavier than expected. Finally she was motionless and Dreva laid her down on the floor. "Sleep now, child for heaven awaits. The lord has seen that you served your master well."

Away from Dreva's sight, the girl's hand gripped her knife from her thigh strap and with her last ounce of strength, stabbed Dreva's left leg.

"Si, and...where will *you* go, signore?" With a weak smirk she pressed a button and the knife lodged in Dreva's leg started beeping.

_Is it a bomb? How foolish! Does she intend to blow herself up with him *and* the manor? Does she even know she's in the boiler room?! This wretched heathen!_

The timer's tempo accelerated and reached it's peak.

_*SPLAT*_.

Splat? Dreva was still alive. The boiler room was untouched. And then he felt dizzy...

"_Che il tuo Dio ti aiuti._" The girl laughed before chocking as her mouth started to foam. Streams of dark red liquid crept _to_ her body. _Where was it coming fro---_

Dreva's left leg was gone.

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (10/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

@Rimna @Wulf Canavar @HopeTLioness @JackJackal @zyther kaldrok @Asassinator @Diabolica @Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @Dreva 
*Event is now open for replies*​


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 8, 2018)

"i id rather die you son of a bitch" zyther screamed a darizo "oh my boy if i let go of you now you surely will it will be slow and painful" zyther had no other option and even if he did he couldnt fight any longer "you will pay you fuck" as the tendrils embraced him all he could hear was torrence "see you soon". on the outside zyther continued to contort and morph "ahhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" there body stopped twisting and fell silent "mmmmm its good to be back my boy"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> And then a bullet grazed Rimna’s cheek.



The sound of the gun going off so close to his face was more painful than the actual cut he received. Shocked by the sudden bang, the monkey fell flat on the ground and was deafened for a few seconds. If anything, Rimna was in disbelief by the sudden display or rudeness. And after he came back to his senses, he pulled his gun up, cocked it.

"Don't you waste another bullet again. Not now when we need them so badly. Where do we go from here? That green house overlooking the pier seems like it's safe, but I don't know the layout of the place. These feral wolves will get to us in a heartbeat."  - The monkey said. This vulgar display of power changed his mind - if he ever got the chance to grab hold of a phone or a computer, he was going to call for as many reinforcements as possible, and try to bolt the hell out of there . But now drenched in cold water, surrounded by crazed wolves, he didn't have time for getting back at Don Volpe.

And if Malik ignored him, tried to shoot him or just go on his own, Rimna was going to try his luck with the brick greenhouse and the pier.


----------



## JackJackal (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (4/10)*
> *ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​
> *RP time:* 6:15 am
> 
> ...


'sh-shadir...stop...' I struggled to say in our mind as he glared at her hungerly. _"Silence you fool your not in control. Now back to the girl I could swallow her soul!" _ Shadir said darkly. I could do nothing but sit and watch until my own strength came back that way i could at least hold him back for a short time.
[the timer has begun. 45mins till shadir can't be stopped. 1:05 have passed]


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> he can escort Claudia *at least* to the pier,


Aaron pointed at the bag, “Take this, you might need it on the other side.” Claudia obliged and picked up the bag with one hand while @Berk was in the other. While Claudia was still gathering the things they need, they all heard a lond shattering of glass, and saw the conservatory’s glass was all broken at once. That’s strange, Aaron thought, who could possibly do something like that? Then they turned the other to look the other way and saw a huge tidal wave! Ok, this is getting weird. And as a cherry on the top, when the raccoon army tried to attack again, their bullets bounced off a magical shield. Yep, it’s the necromancer. He was amazed and scared at the same time. Amazed for the amazing sorcery that just happened in front of his eyes, but scared that the raccoons now have a bigger chance of spotting them. After Claudia had finished packing up, Aaron whispered to her, “There’s a boat at the very end of the docks. We’re going to get to that boat. When any of them start firing at us, you’ll have to *run*. Got it?”

Claudia just nodded and they were off. Crouching behind the wild plants that grew around the edge of the island was very helpful, but one of the raccoons was close enough to hear the rustle of leaves and shouted to his comrades. They were closing up on them until a small ball flew out of the bushes, and it beeped thrice before letting out a surge of bright light, blinding most of the raccoons.

“Run.”

They sprinted to the boat, still hiding in as much shrubbery as possible.Then they reached he boat and Claudia hastily tossed the bag onto the boat and sat on the driver’s seat.

“Get to land, and find a safe spot to hide Berk, and don’t come back till I tell you to.” He handed her an earpiece,

“GO GO GO!” He yelled at them as they sped away. Aaron ran back into the bushes to regroup with the others. This time more cautious to not make a sound.


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "You can say that again, pal." Croaks glanced to his right, _that wasn't Ribby's voice_.



A moment to recover from the overwhelming display of supernatural power _would_ be nice but fate seemed to think not. Oh well- the chances of making it through this job alive seemed to be getting slimmer and slimmer by the hour, and one presumably had all the time in the world to think about stuff in the afterlife. It could wait.

Croaks wasted no time hauling Edelweiss' limp form into his arms and pulling her out of the intruders' line of sight while Ribby drew his gun and fired a few shots in the direction of the enemy, putting himself between them and their attackers to cover their escape. He managed to put a bullet in one of the raccoons' shoulders before ducking behind a large terracotta pot in the brush. A sharp pain had registered in his thigh but despite the sensation of blood trickling down his leg, a quick inspection revealed the graze wasn't particularly serious. And it definitely wouldn't slow him down.
Cautiously he crept close, staying out of sight until he leapt from the brush and delivered a sweeping kick that sent both of the raccoons tumbling to the floor. The one he'd already wounded was knocked senseless but the other staggered to his feet again- disarmed, but apparently still ready to fight. Ribby was upon him nigh instantaneously, clocking him with a gloved fist and sending him back to the floor. That seemed to be enough to end the scrap.

"And *stay* down, ya ninnyhammer!" He barked, straightening his hat and smoothing out his jacket. 

Croaks had lost sight of his partner but he had a feeling Ribby could handle the situation without him. The loud ruckus coming from across the room seemed to confirm that, and he chuckled a bit at the sound of his partner's voice. "Don't go completely rattlecap just yet pal, party's only gettin' started." Croaks then looked down at Edelweiss- she was still conscious, which he _assumed_ was good, but the poor gal had definitely seen better days. An irrational part of him felt responsible for letting her do this to herself- but on the other hand if she hadn't, there was a decent chance they'd all be full of bullet holes at the moment. Even besides, that was assuming he could have deterred her in the first place- Edelweiss was the sort of gal that just wouldn't be stopped once she'd set her mind on something.. He'd figured out that much already, and couldn't help a little smirk at his next thought.
_Good luck Malik._

"You okay, doll? That was-- really.. Really somethin'." Now that they weren't getting _shot at_, the reality of the incredible power they'd all borne witness to only minutes prior was starting to set in and he couldn't help but feel a little breathless.

@Wulf Canavar (Gotcha covered. *Thumbs up*)


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (4/10)*
> *ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS.*​
> *RP time:* 6:15 am
> 
> ...



Fiammetta stared up at the demonic stranger in horror. She had never come face-to-face with such a foe in her life nor have any clue as to defeat it. If only she learned more from Big Mama's tricks of voodoo to keep the monsters away, maybe she would know how to defeat it. She looked passed the demon and noticed the storage room behind him. _There's the storage room. But this creature is in my way. Ugh! Why me?! And why is he so creepy?!  _she thought to herself before looking back at the possessed jackal.




JackJackal said:


> 'sh-shadir...stop...' I struggled to say in our mind as he glared at her hungerly. _"Silence you fool your not in control. Now back to the girl I could swallow her soul!" _ Shadir said darkly. I could do nothing but sit and watch until my own strength came back that way i could at least hold him back for a short time.
> [the timer has begun. 45mins till shadir can't be stopped. 1:05 have passed]



She started to weigh her options in her mind. She could either try to make an escape by jumping out the window and hopefully survive the fall. Or should she risk her life to make sure that everyone is alright including the guests? No. There's no easy way out of it. She figured even if she tried to escape, he would catch her. She finally made her decision.  She quickly made a back roll away from the stranger and comes up to a stand. She glared at him and puffed out her chest a bit to make herself look tough. 

"State your name and business here, _signore_! Enemies of the Don will be dealt with major consequences!" She pulls out her gun and aims it at the demon. 

No matter what, she will do her best to fight this thing even if it will end her life. At least she had her midnight romance last night before her possible death. But she's not going to go down without a fight. After all, she is a battle maid of Don Volpe. And she will die in honor of her boss. 


(Oh, this will be interesting! I hope Fia can bring Jack back before its too late! >.< )


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

"HegghhH!!" he muffled. "Heggghhh!!!"

The blood was gushing out from the stump of what used to be his left leg and Dreva had torn his coat and pressed his wound with the clothes. He tore the rest and gagged his mouth to muffle his screams and silence his agony. The girl, he looked at the dead servant girl, and shivered. The never felt such terror inside him. Not like this one. _What monster was that??!!
_
"Oh god!" the groaned. "Oh god! Oh god!"

The blood had pooled into a red puddle on the floor while he kept pressing the wound and prayed that the bleeding would slow soon.

"Save me, lord!" his inner heart scream. But his mind disagreed, "This is the price you pay. Not even god can save your soul!"

_Right, focus you mind, you silly bear! Do not lose composure! _He slapped his face with his right hand while his left kept pressing the wound. _Focus! _One slap landed on his cheek. _Focus! _Another land with greater intensity and he did this for few times until his cheek brimmed with heat._ You cannot die! Not before I accomplish my mission!_

He took a deep breath, closed his eyes and turned his mind into empty void. He repeated it for few times and his fear, panic, rage, shivering slowly subsided. He opened his eyes and now turned his sight into his bleeding stump lying there in pool of his blood.

The pressing did its part, it slowed the gushing into slow trickling of bloods and he wrapped tightly the stump with the clothes. He covered the wound with a tourniquet and soon he regained his confidence. His head was slowly turning light and he knew it was only matter of time before he passed out from losing so much blood.

He gained all his strength or what was left of it and dragged himself into the gas hubs, stood up and leaned on the wall. _This is it! _He rotated the valve, broke the valve with his knife and let the gas break loose. _And now for the final dressing.
_
He took out his remaining bombs from his briefcase and set the timer. It would explode in 10 minutes. Not much time but he didn't have that luxury. The fighting were erupting upstairs and the fire was what he needed to change the tide into their favor. But, lacking a limb, he could only get as far from the bomb by the time it exploded.

He paused for a moment before he turned on the timer.
_
Is this how I die? _he thought. _But then it's as if I have anything to lose. Or is it? _

From his earpiece, the battle on the manor ground was very audible.

His eyes suddenly popped open and he just remembered something. _Right, one last thing to do! _

He took out his phone, an old flip phone, and open his contact list and scrolled the list downward until it reached a number he was looking for.

*Sis' home* the name was written on the screen. He then pressed call button and dialed the number.

"This is Brenner's residence. If you listen to this, then you have reached our mailbox*" the voice on the phone answered back.

(*The answer was in Hebrew)

"**Hello sis!" he panted. "**I... just want to say something important. Pass this also to mum, my nephew Kokav, and my niece Milcah."

(** He conducted the conversation in Russian)

He paused for a moment. What was he going to say? A good bye? A farewell? That he will not return? He was paralyzed, not sure what to say.

_What are you doing here?_ his mind screamed.

"What am I doing here?" he suddenly asked to himself.

"**I..."    _I'm gonna die soon! _*Deep sigh*

"**I... will stay alive, goddammit!" he suddenly screamed to the phone. "**Tell them that I will live! I will not die from a stupid dying servant girl and her spell! For fuck sake, I will not die that easy! Not without a fight!"

He switched off his phone and turned off the timer of the bomb. _Screw this, Don Raccoon! I'm not dying here for your penniless gangs!_

Leaning against the wall, he took a metal crowbar and with his left hand used it as a crutch while his right hand was leaning against the wall. He slowly ascended the stair, one step at a time. But then, the gas' odor was becoming more obvious and thicker. The leaking gas was engulfing him and the manors, he didn't have much time. He had broken the valve and there was no way to seal it off. He had to get out of the manor soon!

The journey was arduous as he threaded with one leg through the bodies in the main lobby. The main entrance was just right in front of him but it was booby-trapped by himself so it was not an option.

"The window!" he thought. He turned his sight on a big glass window on the second floor just next to the grand stair. The stair was indeed grand, and with his head turning light, the journey was becoming even perilous. Not to mention the leaking gas that seemed to outrace his pace.

When he finally reached the window he broke the glass with his elbow and he leaned against the window as he was losing consciousness. He took out his phone and dialed an unknown number. There was no answer but only loud beeping.

"One last thing!" he muttered before he fell from the window into the shrubs below and passed out.


----------



## Diabolica (May 9, 2018)

"Prosti menya Big Mama." 

The big white tiger said to the unconscious body as he undresses Big Mama's first layer of clothing. He remembered something the doc told him, that gases could stick to clothing. Although he did not really want to do this, it was no time do be a gentleman.

He immediately threw the clothes to the side and washed off the hippo, hoping that gas would be removed from her skin. Just as he was about done, he looked out to check the vicinity. He could see some movement from the forest area. Knowing this he removes his eye patch revealing a falcons eye, a different shade of yellow. With his falcon eye he could clearly see what those corpses were.......raccoon corpses.

_"I must varrn Doctorr immediate-" _His thoughts were cut off by the commotion on pier side of the manor. He investigates discreetly and spots a few parked boats as well as a hooded figure holding a bag (@Asassinator ), as well as a bearded dragon (@Wulf Canavar ). He could hear more people around that area but he couldn't see clearly with the greenery and the side of the mansion in the way.

Suddenly he hears a huge amount of glass shatter as well as gun shots, turning to see the conservatory swirling with blue lights. He shakes his head and remembers the situation he and the Doctor are in, and hurriedly carries Big Mama back into the conservatory. Making sure to move when the gun shots subsided.


When he arrived just outside the conservatory and he sees an unusual scene. Ms. Edelweiss falling from the air, being caught by one of the amphibians, what seems to be a large symbol on the floor, and the Doc, covering a maids mouth with a napkin.

"HMPHHH!!! YOPHHPPJ!!!!....Hmmmph....." The Doe struggles from the chloroform filled napkin. But the Doctors limbs were far too many for her to escape, the the frogs too preoccupied with the shooting and the unconscious Ms. Edelweiss .

The Shooting subsides and Boris places down Big Mama gently and proceeds to report to the Doctor.

"Doctorr...its Don Prrocione." He says in a whisper making sure that no one else hears.

"I see...that does make sense...It also seems like they've hired a trouble maker as well." She says as she removes the napkin from the Does face.

"We must leave immediately. But before we do, we have to deal with this little spy here."

The Doctor takes out a small needle from her bag. The needle contains a swirling mixture of obscure blue and green colors.

"I think now's the good time for a field test don't you think?" She smiles excitedly at Boris as she taps the needle. Boris knew that sinister smile all to well, feeling a little sorry for the poor Doe.

The Doctor injects the syrum on the left side between her eye and ear. Patting it as the needle comes off. _"I'll be seeing you soon skinny one. Hehe"_  she thought.

"Alright Boris now clean her up as well. Do check the forest if its safe enough to go through there. I'll go check on french cuisine and kitty cat over there." 

Boris does as instructed and carries the Doe outside to clean her, the same way he did with Big Mama, while checking a possible escape route.

Meanwhile the Doctor carefully approaches the other two. "Do you mind if I can take a look at her?" She asks the amphibian carrying the kitty cat. (@Illuminaughty ) (@Le Chat Nécro )


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> When he finally reached the window he broke the glass with his elbow and he leaned against the window as he was losing consciousness. He took out his phone and dialed an unknown number. There was no answer but only loud beeping.
> 
> "One last thing!" he muttered before he fell from the window into the shrubs below and passed out.


Aaron reached the group that were still intact, he heard more glass breaking. When he turned to look, he saw a polar bear fall into some shrubs. _Is he dead?_, Aaron thought while moving towards the bear. When he found him, it was a horrible sight that made Aaron want to puke. His left leg was gone. _This is disgusting.
_
He first checked for a pulse. It was weak, but still there. "Thank goodness," He told himself, "He's still alive." Next, Aaron took anything he had that he deemed dangerous. He doesn't know who's side this bear was on, but he wasn't going to risk it. After disarming him, Aaron realized there was a loud beeping coming somewhere. He searched around until he found a phone that beeped loudly. 

_BOMB! _was Aaron's first thought as he threw the phone into the shrubs a few meters away. Although nothing had happened, he was still very cautious.


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

(Note : All the conversations were conducted in Hebrew)

"Reporting in" a voice from the intercom could be heard. "We are in position. Be advised."

"Squad leader, how's the status?" a male voice replied from the radio.

The bunny wearing a wet black diving suit with oxygen tank strapped on her back was crouching on the edge of water with two other rabbits donned in similar attires following her.

"We have just reached the shore and there are intense fighting here. I repeat. There are intense fighting occurring on the shore." the bunny answered with her earpiece.

"Be advised. You are not to engage anyone. Retrieve the asset without being detected. Over."

"Copy that." the bunny squelched the radio.

The three figures in black diving suits were approaching the manor in caution, avoiding the battle and took care not to be seen by anyone. The sounds of broken windows, the roaring of beasts, and gunfights helped to mask their intrusion. But still, they had to be patient because the island were getting crowded as everyone seemed to jump out to fight. They had to stay motionless and silent most of the time, waiting in the bushes for a window of opportunity to pass through.

It was not an easy job with assault rifles on their hands and bulky oxygen tanks on their backs, with one bunny even had to carry an additional tank. But their patience paid off as they reached their intended target guided by the beacon.

Suddenly, just few yards from the beacon, they halted their pace. "Stop!" the squad leader whispered to her squad.

A hooded Shiba Inu @Asassinator was kneeling on the shrubs, searching the body of an unconscious bear.

"What to do, sarge?" one of the men asked their leader as he aimed his scope to the Shiba Inu's head.

"Hold your fire! The order was clear! Do not engage anyone here!" she reprimanded her men. "But, if he did something to the asset, then---"

They waited patiently as the hooded figure were busy searching the body but soon he left and joined the ongoing fight. They used this window of opportunity to reach their target. Their target, a little bear covered in blood, were lying unconscious behind the shrubs just next to the manor's stone wall.

"Confirm the identity!" the squad leader ordered her men.

They took a picture and matched his profile, with the data shown on their small tablet.

"Identity confirmed. We have reached agent Aravah. Be advised. Assets has been located." the bunny reported with audacity to the intercom.

"How is the status? Check for his vital sign. Over." the intercom replied.

The bunny reached for his arm and pressed her fingers on his wrist. She could feel a regular beatings on the skin but a faint one.

"Asset is alive but with weak vital signs. Subject is suffering from severe blood loss. Over."

"Retrieve the asset and give him an adrenaline shot. He needs to stay conscious until he reached the submarine. Over."

"Copy that, HQ." she squelched the radio. One of her men produced a syringe and gave Dreva a shot to his heart.

*Gasp* The bear reached out for his breath. *Cough* *Cough*

"Agent, put this mask on. We do not have much time!" the bunny shoved him the mask and ordered her men to put the oxygen tank to his back.

"Arnaveh.... good to see you" he remarked weakly. "I...."

"No time for much chit chat. Let's go!" the bunny roared. She pointed to one of her men. "You, carry him on your shoulder!"

They dashed for the shore and with everything in place, they jumped into the water and swam away from the island into the direction of the sea. They swam for nearly a mile before they reached a midget submarine waiting off the shore. They opened the latch and entered the submarine before it submerged and disappeared into the deep ocean.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> She started to weigh her options in her mind. She could either try to make an escape by jumping out the window and hopefully survive the fall. Or should she risk her life to make sure that everyone is alright including the guests? No. There's no easy way out of it. She figured even if she tried to escape, he would catch her. She finally made her decision. She quickly made a back roll away from the stranger and comes up to a stand. She glared at him and puffed out her chest a bit to make herself look tough.
> 
> "State your name and business here, _signore_! Enemies of the Don will be dealt with major consequences!" She pulls out her gun and aims it at the demon.
> 
> No matter what, she will do her best to fight this thing even if it will end her life. At least she had her midnight romance last night before her possible death. But she's not going to go down without a fight. After all, she is a battle maid of Don Volpe. And she will die in honor of her boss.


_"you pathetic girl surely you jest. if you think it's me that you can best." _ Shadir cackled as he raised his blade. _"The Dom whom I know might not be harmed. but to find his staff dead he might be alarmed." _ He lowered onto his feet and he eye's glowed eerily. he was ready for his first kill.
[ 1:50]


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Edelweiss laid on the floor - conscious but her whole body ached like it was going to fall apart.


This wasn't Edelweiss's first time being possessed, and it would likely not be her last, but even still one is never quite prepared to have their body taken over. It's a bit like drowning- feeling like you're suddenly being thrown into a cold abyss, swallowed up by the entity consuming you. But Madam Volpe was a kind guest and Edelweiss felt nothing as she floated in the air, saying the words that would hopefully save them all. She desperately tried to commit them to memory, wanting to preserve this knowledge so hastily bought. 

And then the pain came back.

Slumped on the ground she could feel everything that the Madame had been holding back. Being a conduit for that much power had wrecked her body and her mind. She was conscious, but her vision kept going double and it was hard to settle on a thought. Nausea rose in her stomach and her limbs felt like they would break from a gentle breeze. *"No... Don't... Don't leave... I have... work... w-work to do...don't leave me..."* She was muttering as someone picked her up and dragged her away. The sounds of battle barely registered to her ringing ears as she looked around, trying to get her brain to work through the encroaching fog.



Illuminaughty said:


> "You okay, doll? That was-- really.. Really somethin'." Now that they weren't getting _shot at_, the reality of the incredible power they'd all borne witness to only minutes prior was starting to set in and he couldn't help but feel a little breathless.


Without her realizing it, they had come to a stop. The voice of her mover cut through the fog and she looked up at her bodyguard. Bodyguards? His form kept splitting and wavering like a candle flame. Was he dead? Was he a ghost too now? Still, she was so inexplicably glad to see him and she smiled up as warmly as she could *"Froggy!"* with effort she raised a hand and booped him on what she thought was a close enough approximation to  his snoot. *"W-we did it. We d-did the thing. You..uh... you k-know any good hangover cures? Cause... cause I'm going to n-need one."* She tried to laugh, but it turned into a hacking cough, blood splattering down her front. *"Oh, shit."*

The concerning part really wasn't the blood, but rather that her first thought was, _Oh good, this will come in handy later._ Which is not a good thing to think when you clearly have some kind of internal bleeding, no matter what your priorities are. But she didn't have time to dwell on things before another came to her side. For a moment her heart wished it was Malik, but eventually she registered that it was in fact the doctor. Her headache sent a twinge of pain through her temple and she just knew the spider woman had caused it. 


Diabolica said:


> Meanwhile the Doctor carefully approaches the other two. "Do you mind if I can take a look at her?" She asks the amphibian carrying the kitty cat.


*"Noooo! Don't touch meee. Not a-again. I can do this my-myself."* She tried to inch away from the potential eight groping hands but stopped as pain surged in every part of her body. Grimacing, she closed her eyes and tried to focus on her body. The blood flowing through her. She had to be careful not to fall too deep into herself, she likely had a concussion and it would be too easy to fall into a coma like this, but she didn't want to give the spider any reason to examine her. In her mind, parts of her body lit up like christmas, indicating a myriad of injuries. Struggling to open her eyes, she looked up at the frog- was it Ribby or Croaks, she couldn't tell- and gave her report.

*"Nothing broken yet, but I.. I've got mm lot of internal bruising. My right arm is fractured... the the...the ulna. Bleeding... lots of bleeding... getting into my lungs a bit. I think some of my veins ruptured. Oh... also I am 95% sure I have a concussion. Please no sleep.. I mean.. don't let me go to sleep." *She turned to the spider, the best look of disdain she could muster on her face. *"See? I..I don't n-need yoou."*
*
~Meanwhile~
*
Emir and the she-wolf had been sitting together in comfortable, if a little too warm, silence for the better part of the night when dawn began to break over the horizon. The new zombie shuddered a bit before slumping over in her bonds, the spell wearing off finally. Emir looked at her with little emotion, though perhaps saying goodbye in his own way. It wasn't long after that he felt the pull of magic and a strong urge to go towards a different part of the house. Mistress was calling to him. 

Slowly he got up and began shuffling to the door, but paused and went back. For whatever reason, he began to untie the she-wolf. As she was now just a corpse, surely there was no reason to keep her tied. Done with his work, he again began to shuffle towards the door when a phone rang. It was a familiar chime he had heard many times before. Edelweiss had left her phone. Looking at the caller id, the black screen yelled out "MOM" in bright white letters. The dead bison paused for a moment, almost as if to think it over, then answered.

"Edelweiss Schwarz would you like to tell me why I came home to find your father looking up flights to Italy? Have you been doing summoning again without the proper phrasing? I have told you a thousand times you cannot just do a short version of the spell for this exact reason. I'm going to have to call all of your cousins by marriage and make sure they're okay. Do you know how many cousins you have? Well, young lady?"

Silence. Then a sigh from the other end of the line.

"This is Emir isn't it."

Silence.

"And let me guess, she's not with you."

More Silence.

"Well that would explain the summoning." The voice on the other end sounded a bit defeated. And tired. "Go. Make sure my baby's okay. And tell her to call her mother!"

With that the line went dead. Emir slid the phone into his jean's pocket and went out the door. As he went, he picked up speed until he was running full force through the house, following the beacon that had been made for him. It was a compulsion, and nothing would stop him from getting to her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> _"you pathetic girl surely you jest. if you think it's me that you can best." _ Shadir cackled as he raised his blade. _"The Dom whom I know might not be harmed. but to find his staff dead he might be alarmed." _ He lowered onto his feet and he eye's glowed eerily. he was ready for his first kill.
> [ 1:50]



She stared him down as he landed on the ground with his demonic blade ready for her blood. She felt a little scared but kept her composure. _Who is this thing and where did it come from? Is he with Mateo Procione? How the hell?! Shoot! How do I get rid of a demon? A cross? Holy water? A rabbit's foot? No, wait. That's for good luck. Maybe if I have Signora Mercedes' foot, I could be lucky enough to get away from this creep. _

_...._

_Wow, Fia. That was pretty weird.  _

She could hear the fighting outside. What is going on? Where is her fellow staff members? Where is the Don? Surely he knows what's happening. Questions keep running through her mind as she kept her sight on the opponent in front of her.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> She stared him down as he landed on the ground with his demonic blade ready for her blood. She felt a little scared but kept her composure. _Who is this thing and where did it come from? Is he with Mateo Procione? How the hell?! Shoot! How do I get rid of a demon? A cross? Holy water? A rabbit's foot? No, wait. That's for good luck. Maybe if I have Signora Mercedes' foot, I could be lucky enough to get away from this creep. _
> 
> _...._
> 
> ...



For a split second she could see the spirit of a weak yet kinder Jackal appear next to the demonic one! his eyes pleading for help. _"Now then girl before you die I'd like to hear you scream and cry!" _Shadir said as the room became pitch black around them. a voice called out to her in her mind. *'H-help me...please...Sh-SHadir must be....stopped...'*


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> For a split second she could see the spirit of a weak yet kinder Jackal appear next to the demonic one! his eyes pleading for help. _"Now then girl before you die I'd like to hear you scream and cry!" _Shadir said as the room became pitch black around them. a voice called out to her in her mind. *'H-help me...please...Sh-SHadir must be....stopped...'*



Fiammetta cocked her gun. She was about to pull the trigger when she briefly saw another person in the demon's place. It was the same jackal, but different. He looked kind, but also weak. Was she imagining things? Was it a trick to throw her off? 

_"Now then girl before you die I'd like to hear you scream and cry!" _Shadir said as the room became pitch black around them.

In an instant, the room became a black void with nowhere to go and nowhere to hide._ Dio mio.  _She thought to herself. Her ears perked up when she heard a voice. 

*'H-help me...please...Sh-SHadir must be....stopped...'*

She gasped. Someone was trying to reach her through her mind. This person sounded really desperate and needs her help. Maybe the person she sees before her is actually one of the guests that were unfortunately possessed by the demon. It makes sense now. _ H-hello?! Who is this?! How can I help you, signore?! Please tell me so that I can save you! _


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fiammetta cocked her gun. She was about to pull the trigger when she briefly saw another person in the demon's place. It was the same jackal, but different. He looked kind, but also weak. Was she imagining things? Was it a trick to throw her off?
> 
> _"Now then girl before you die I'd like to hear you scream and cry!" _Shadir said as the room became pitch black around them.
> 
> ...



_*'n-not now...get away first...st-stay close...can't speak when your too far...' *_I said and shadir lunged at her _"NO MORE WAITING I'LL KILL YOU NOW! I'LL STEAL YOUR SOUL AND HEAR YOU HOWL!" _He cried, his blade ready to cut her in half!
[2:15]


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

After fighting off the remaining raccoons that had managed to get into the shield, Aaron looked back at the manor. _The gas must’ve poured out by now,_ he thought and went in to see what else was happening at the moment.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 10, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> _*'n-not now...get away first...st-stay close...can't speak when your too far...' *_I said and shadir lunged at her _"NO MORE WAITING I'LL KILL YOU NOW! I'LL STEAL YOUR SOUL AND HEAR YOU HOWL!" _He cried, his blade ready to cut her in half!



Her attention snapped back to reality as she sees Shadir lunging at her. "SHOOT!" she yelled as she quickly shoots some rounds at him. Then she quickly turns around and starts running away from him. She releases some rounds here and there at the demonic being, trying to find a place to hide. Unfortunately, she cannot see where she is going. Suddenly, she hit a wall pretty hard that made her fall on her bum. "OWWW!!!" she cried out in pain as she rubbed her poor sore muzzle. "Did I just hit a wall? Damn! I can't see anything! I need a li-wait!" she suddenly remembered carrying a keychain with a small flashlight attached to it.  Hearing Shadir coming closer, she quickly fumbles her hand inside her apron pocket and pulls it out. She turns around and turns the flashlight on, hoping the light will blind the demon and catch him off guard. 

_Signore! Signore! _She tried calling Jack out from her mind. _Are you still there?! Please hurry and tell me how to defeat him and save you!_

Fiammetta quickly got up to her feet and hurries off. Using the flashlight as her guide through the darkness.


----------



## Diabolica (May 10, 2018)

"See? I..I don't n-need yoou." (@Le Chat Nécro )

"Nothing Broken yet indeed. So how are you going to fix yourself with that broken arm?" She says with a slight chuckle.

"H-Hey I said dont-!!" The cat jolts in pain before she could finish her sentence.

The Doctor proceeds to look at her injuries, neglecting the cats request not to be held by the spider.

Besideds the fractured arm she loctates the cause of the internal bleeding. Her fall bruised her chest, coupled with a big piece of glass that seemed to have lodged in her lungs. Her lungs were being pressured by both the bruise and the glass.

Figuring out what to do, she knew this small operation will keep her stable for only a short time....if the cat wanted to live they would have to be moved to a more equipped place... She then hears Boris arrive back just in time.

Boris places the Doe down gently beside Big mama before turning to the Doctor.

"Boris find some clear tubing, there should be some around here, the smaller the better. As well as something to keep her arm straight, vines should help wrap that up. And 2 bottles...preferably of the alcoholic kind." Still very calm she reaches for her medical bag to see what she can use for "first aid".

Without any thought Boris hurridly goes through the greenery. He finds some wooden planks as well as a small amount of vines. He also looks around the walls and sees some tubing that was attached to what seems to be an automatic timed watering machine. He cuts some off with claws and loops them up.

He goes back to the doctor and places them beside her.
"Okay hold still little kitty cat." She slowly places the wooden plank under the injured forearm, and gently wraps the vines around it. Keeping the arm straight.

Boris recalled that Big Mama would usually have some liquor in the kitchen. From the layout of the mansion the kitchen was just next to the conservatory. He rushes out through the broken windows and takes a shortcut outside to the kitchen.

As he approaches the kitchen he could see that even the windows were already broken. Easily peeking through he could see that the kitchen was a mess and the faint smell of the gas still lingers, thankful that the doctor has given him at least something to cover his mouth and nose with. After a while he was able to spot just 1 bottle of Jack Daniels. _"Its better zan nothing."_ He thought and climbed into the kitchen.

As he landed he heard something bang from below the house, and some shrieks coming from the 2nd floor. He wanted to see what either was but knowing Ms. Edelweiss condition she had to come first. He cautiously nabs the bottle and nocties something at the corner of his eye...something plastered. Like the explosives he used to use back in the day. He knew that their situation was in even more dire condition.

He hurries back to the conservatory, the doctor placing down a few things. Ones that caught his eye are what seems to be a cutter, and medium bottle of rubbing alcohol.

"Boris the bottles." she says as she snaps her fingers at Boris. "I could only find one doctor." He says as he handed the bottle to the doctor. "Whole mansion is rrigged, doctorr ve must hurry"

She sighs a little bit at the half full bottle of Jack Daniels. "Guess I'll just have to make it work." she says while putting on some gloves. Taking a big gulp from the beverage and giving a deep exhale.

"Pardon me kitty cat." She says with a smile as she cuts open the top of the cats clothing. She immediately pours the alcohol on her chest, as well as the cutter she had out.

"What are you doing?!" She cried out. "Well, you're a med student right? this shouldn't phase you at all."

She turns to the amphibian carrying her. (@Illuminaughty ) "Please lay her on the floor, and make sure she doesnt struggle...You too Boris."


The big tiger helps hold down the cat, fighting to stay conscious. The Doctor presses along the opposite side of where the glass was lodged into her chest, feeling for he correct place to start.

"Alright kitty, this should keep you concious. I'll count down okay?" She says with a smile. placing the cutter on the side under her chest.

"3...2..--" Before she could even reach 1 a scream could be heard almost around the whole mansion, the doctor doing her work.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> "3...2..--" Before she could even reach 1 a scream could be heard almost around the whole mansion, the doctor doing her work.


Aaron heard the scream, and went around the manor to find where it came from. Aaron ran around the manor until he reached the kitchen. It's doors were the only ones that were closed so far. _Suspicious doors are very suspicious, _Aaron though, and he took one of his pistols at the with such force that it pushed the door and it exploded. Aaron was far enough to only be hit by small debris, which only dirtied his robes. "Back to the washing machine." He muttered, slightly annoyed, as he ventured on in search of the deafening screams of pain.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

[Battle on the stairs]
At one of the entrances to the manor, a knot of battlemaids had escaped the gas by coming outside.  They were taking cover behind the stone railings on either side of the steps leading up to the door.  It was an unsual sight, frilly black and white outifts, with pistols in hand.   They watched intently for danger.

From the eastern side of the island, a small group of racoons saw them and opened fire.  Their tommyguns chattered and the bullets ricocheted off the stone railings.   The zing of the ricochets echoed all around.    At the first volley, one of the maids' white apron was stitched with three red spots across her chest where she was hit, and she fell back.   One of her companions crouched and ran to her, holding her as she breathed her last.  The leader of the group put her hand to her earpiece.

"We're under attack!  Need medic! Raccoons, east, out!"  She said, ducking bullets spanging off the stone balustrade.

The battlemaids took turns ducking and shooting, but their pistols were outclassed by the tommyguns.  
The raccoons advanced in a ragged group.   Uncoordinated. They sprayed bullets all around the entrance where the maids had holed up.  The whole face of the wall around the doors was pockmarking with their bullets.  Chips of stone rained down on the maids.   A pop shot from one of the maids caught a racoon in the head, and he dropped like a stone, faceplanting in the sand.

There wasn't much room to hide on those stairs, and the racoons were shifting, getting a better angle where they could fire directly up the staircase.   The lead raccoon finally got the right angle and lined up a killing shot, about to fill the entire staircase with a deadly spray.

::GROWL::

A wolf leapt, catching the raccoon's arm in its teeth.   The burst of bullets that would've slaughtered the maids splattered the sand instead.

From around the side of the manor charged a small pack of wolves, most of the ones that had made it inside the shield.  They tore into the racoons from the side, leaping, tearing, snarling.  Raccons throats were torn out, spraying blood as they fell.  Wolves torn by sprays of bullets at point blank range fell, their blood pouring red onto the sand.
The last wolf to come around the corner of the building turned, and went up the stairs.  The lead maid who had called a few minutes ago was in the center, and the wolf leapt up on her, licking her face, then charged down the steps into the fray against the racoons.  The lead maid stood dumbfounded.  Till a shot zipped by, and she ducked safely down.
The wolves and raccoons tore into each other in a bloody massacre, and the maids finished off the rest of the racoons.  Only wounded and dying wolves remained.   One last shot from the lead maid's pistol hit the last racoon in the chest, and he slumped, falling over three wolves at his feet.


[Wolves Steal Dianne While Doc is Busy with Edelweiss]
@Diabolica

On the west side of the island, Doc had assaulted Dianne the doe maid, cloroforming her and risking her life, then injecting her with some horrible cocktail of her own devising.

But then she turned her attention to Edelweiss.

At that moment two wolves leapt forward, latching onto the shoulders of Dianne's outfit, and dragging her off into the bushes.

[Wulf Canavar]
Monster Wolf stumbled around, following Aaron.   The tranquilizers had really done a doozy on him, and it was taking him some time to recover.   It staggered along, following Aaron as he dealt with a knot of racoons.

[Bearded Dragon Under a Bush]
The martial arts master laid there unconcious......
And laid there some more.   He was out of it for the time being.

[Roxanne Keeping The Engine Running]
Back across the lake, Roxanne was keeping the car engine running.  She sat in the driver's seat of the 1930's Studebaker, holding her injured chest.   She couldn't look away as her friends and coworkers faced off against Matteo Procione, who had turned her.  It was horrible, windows breaking, people stumbling out and collapsing, racoons assaulting the beach.   She averted her eyes, unable to watch anymore of her new boss's people killing her friends.

[Matteo, Racoons, and the Dobermans]
Matteo, a few raccoons, and the two dobermans had stayed on the edge of the water by the boats.   Matteo was assessing the situation, enjoying the results of Dreva's work in the smashed windows, the bodies, and the general mayhem.   But he was staying far enough away that the poision and the likely explosion shouldn't affect them.
Matteo nodded in satisfaction.  But Malik was not in view.   Matteo stepped back to his boat and pulled out a megaphone.

"Malik Volpe!  Ti maledico!  Do you hear me?!  Figlio di puttana!  You brought this on yourself, and your house is falling!  Questa e la vendetta per la mia famiglia!  Face me or see everyone you love die horribly!"


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (2/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​



zyther kaldrok said:


> "i id rather die you son of a bitch" zyther screamed a darizo "oh my boy if i let go of you now you surely will it will be slow and painful" zyther had no other option and even if he did he couldnt fight any longer "you will pay you fuck" as the tendrils embraced him all he could hear was torrence "see you soon". on the outside zyther continued to contort and morph "ahhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" there body stopped twisting and fell silent "mmmmm its good to be back my boy"





Asassinator said:


> e ventured on in search of the deafening screams of pain.


An explosion shook the kitchen and Zyther dropped from the ceiling. Darizo's tendrils surrounded his body and caught his fall. _Can't let vessel depart from a nasty crack on the skull, can we?_
Then, a robed dog barged into the kitchen from the outside and came running towards the interior door. Darizo saw an opportunity to get his first action of the day despite the annoying sunlight that was coming up. It was only a slight burn - surely the powerful demon can still go on. It will take more than a gentle morning light to banish him.

Without a moment to loose Zyther's body flew in to block the door Aaron was going for.
_Well well well, where do you think you're going? It's been a while since I had proper exercise...how about it boy?
_
Aaron didn't know if he was lucky or utterly cursed. He had hoped for a good fight but facing a demon? _Well, I'm luckier than Ricardo - that guy had it pretty bad_.

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (2/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (3/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​


Dreva said:


> They dashed for the shore and with everything in place, they jumped into the water and swam away from the island into the direction of the sea. They swam for nearly a mile before they reached a midget submarine waiting off the shore. They opened the latch and entered the submarine before it submerged and disappeared into the deep ocean.



Inside the submarine, Dreva's rescue team prepare for departure. The bear was laid down as the medics quickly started working on his stump. One of them grimaced the sight as they peeled off the cloth while another marvels the clean cut that left Dreva's knee cap entirely intact. "_What beast did this to you?_"

"A maid in a frilly apron." Dreva deadpanned.

The chamber echoed in nervous laughter. "Alright, lets fix you up." One of the staff put an oxygen mask on the bear and they began to work. Dreva was unsure where he'd go from here. The maid could have just stabbed him in the heart but she didn't. Those Volpes are an enigma.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (5/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​@HopeTLioness @JackJackal
Note: This scene happens at the same time as *this post*.)

Blind as a bat Fia fumbled through the darkness with only a small flashlight in hand. While the light cast a small beam on the floor to expose the familiar patterned carpet, Fia still doesn't know which part of the floor she was. For all she know, she could misstep into the stair case and fall to her death like an idiot. Her feline eyes had always been reliable in the dark, but for some reason her eyes are useless against this darkness. Even with a light source, everything the surrounded her was just a black mass of nothing. There's got a be a way to get better light - _or better _- a way to defeat this jackal.

_Who is he anyways? He's familiar but I can't remember...I was too excited to get it on last night I didn't get a good look at the guests! If only Ms. Celeste was here, she would know him! That's it! _

Fia reached for her studded earring and twisted it to the right.

"Celeste! I need back up on the fourth floor!" There was static, Fia tried again as she paced through the halls - paw held out to look for door knobs. "This is Fia, I need back up on the fourth floor_ adesso_!" Fia's ears began to move involuntarily as a clawing - crawling sound echoed throughout the dark matter.  "_Please_ Celeste I need your spiritual expertise!"

Finally, her paw landed on a door knob. Fia twisted it and went inside the room. The light showed the edges of a bed and beside that should be a lamp. Fia made a beeline for it and felt for the lamp, hoping to find the switch. She could feel shadir following leisurely like she was already dead to him. It was only a matter of time.

Then, the earpiece buzzed with a reply. At the same time Fia could smell the cooking gas - _Oh no, not another gas attack! I must alert the others!_ Fia put was about to twist the earring to the left when she heard Celeste's voice on the other end: "_Che il tuo Dio ti aiuti._" The sound of a man's agonized screaming followed and then silence.

Fia waited.

And every second she waited her tears welled up in her eyes. Usually her the head chambermaid would brag about her kills but this time there was only silence.

Cazzo these hijo de puta! Waltzing in here and taking everything! Fia collapsed on the bed behind her.

"There you are my sweet little girl!" Shadir's voice dripped into the room like poison. "Waiting for me in bed? How naughty!"

With a snarl Shadir lunged for her and Fia grabbed whatever she could to deter him. In this case, it was Ms. Louisa's dress.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (7/10)*
*ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​


Rimna said:


> This vulgar display of power changed his mind - if he ever got the chance to grab hold of a phone or a computer, he was going to call for as many reinforcements as possible, and try to bolt the hell out of there . But now drenched in cold water, surrounded by crazed wolves, he didn't have time for getting back at Don Volpe.


Rimna held his gun up as he barked his retort. _Just what is he thinking, doing that to someone who pledged peace? We're short on ammo and he wastes one to show off how macho he is? The fuck is this? _Rimna saw Malik's face change to something of a concern. The monkey assumed he was going to get some sort of explanation but the fox suddenly pulled his gun up again.

*BANG BANG BANG*

Suddenly Rimna was shoved against the shrubbery. Thankfully the grass was soft and whatever landed on him was also soft...

"It wasn't for you."

On top of him was the red panda girl. She rolled off and crouched beside him.

"Look!" She jabbed a finger out. Rimna quickly composed himself and his eyes followed the direction.

A few feet from them was a small group of feral wolves climbing from the water to the shore. Two in particular were shot dead. One had a solid shot in the head right between the eyes while the other received three bullets. They laid about a foot from where Rimna stood. Meanwhile (@Wulf Canavar ) Wulf began to wake up. His kin quickly came for his aid instead of pursuing Rimna in his new associates. Wulf looked at the two carcasses and willed his anger away. _He did order for them to attack._ Shaking his head he gave a new command and the wolves headed out for a battle somewhere else. Rimna sighed. They were safe for now.

"I was gonna put it down but I guess being a 25 year old virgin gave him faster hands." Zen laughs, giving the monkey a nudge and a wink.

Rimna sat there confused, _so it wasn't to keep me in line but to keep me alive? Wait? Who's the 25 year old virgin?! The don?!_

"No way..."

Before the red panda could contribute another fun fact to the banter, Malik extended a hand into the shrubbery. "You alright? Sorry, it was either that or I let it turn you into a chewtoy."

Zen took the hand and climbed out of the thick green leaves. She brushed herself clean from the dirt and grabbed the tranquilizer gun that had dropped from the jump. Meanwhile Rimna hesitated to take the hand but a sudden scream (@Le Chat Nécro ) made him jolt. Malik quickly pulled him up from the bush and his ears began to move - searching for the sound's origin. Rimna did the same but his ears heard a motorboat docking nearby.



Wulf Canavar said:


> Matteo, a few raccoons, and the two dobermans had stayed on the edge of the water by the boats. Matteo was assessing the situation, enjoying the results of Dreva's work in the smashed windows, the bodies, and the general mayhem. But he was staying far enough away that the poision and the likely explosion shouldn't affect them.
> Matteo nodded in satisfaction. But Malik was not in view. Matteo stepped back to his boat and pulled out a megaphone.
> 
> "Malik Volpe! Ti maledico! Do you hear me?! Figlio di puttana! You brought this on yourself, and your house is falling! Questa e la vendetta per la mia famiglia! Face me or see everyone you love die horribly!"



"Oh for the love of--!" Rimna covered his ears. His sensing had been harassed enough for the day. _First a gunshot, now a megaphone?_

Zen pat his back. "How about it, monkey boy? You wanna tango with those guys or do _*you*_ make a run for it?" She nudged her nose towards the pier.

Rimna cocked an inquisitive brow. _Of course I fight, duh_. But instead he was met by a very serious red panda. "You could die here. I don't know who you are and _*if*_ I can rely on you to watch our backs. You stay, you kill."

The monkey glanced back at the Don. Somehow, _something _was off about him. The fox's paws held two guns but his ears kept twitching to the side.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (8/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​@Illuminaughty
Croaks and Boris held Edelweiss down as the doctor (@Diabolica ) continued the procedure. Not only did his ears heart from Edelweiss' constant screaming (the girl has a strong diaphragm that's for sure - good luck with your future matrimonial life of nagging, boss), it pained him to be even part of _this---er--barbaric _harassment. He and Ribby have one job - keep the Schwarz girl from harm. And even though he and his partner did what they could, why is it---*why does it* feel like they're not doing a good enough job?!

Through his life as a hired thug, Croaks have seen many a back alley surgeries and remedies - usually from gunshots, broken noses, stab wounds and the like. But *this? Oh pal. *Internal bleeding from a possession that released power of such magnitude was beyond back alley doctors - or so Croaks believed.

Meanwhile  more raccoons had poured into the manor through the broken windows. Ribby had closed the doors shut after disposing of their two guests and Croaks couldn't help but feel a lil chuckle - as weird as it seemed. That guy was really looking for a good fight all night. He was probably enjoying these past minutes than the entire night combined!

Then, a jaguar tapped him in the shoulder, he introduced himself as Angelo - one of the Don's personal friends and offered to take his post.

"Looks like he needs help, I can take it from here." Angelo nugged his head towards Ribby's direction.

Meanwhile Croaks sized up the jaguar. As big and burly as he seemed, he came off as gentle and sincere. Croaks couldn't spot a spec of lie from him.

Angelo knelt beside Croaks. "This kid ordered a White Russian with extra vodka. She'll live."

Meanwhile Ribby can be heard screaming from the foyer. "A little help would be absolutely wonderful right now!"

Croaks looked down on the girl. His job is to protect _her but what other choice does he have?_


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (9/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​
@Le Chat Nécro
_There may never be a moment when a person's mind was blank. You could write it, you could say it, you can act it, but at the end of the day countless thoughts will still race through a mind as long as one lives. _That's what Edelweiss' conscious mind thought - obviously not blank despite her horrid screaming. Heck, she didn't even know she could belt out like that. The pained expressions of those around her were all too amusing. _Their ears are probably hurting like hell already_. Edelweiss would laugh but - even breathing was a pain now.

And then there was white.

_Oh shit. Did I die? Holy shit no no no, not now!_

Edelweiss couldn't see anyone around her, not even her own body. She doesn't know if she was standing, lying down, sitting - nothing! It's as if she was just there. Floating. _OH fuck this isn't happening. I have exams, I haven't even talked to my parents, I haven't washed the dishes, I have to gossip with Claire on Saturday, I haven't seen---... _Edelweiss couldn't even hear her own voice.

Then, a gentle and familiar ring of a glass wind chime caught her attention. Soon, she could see a figure materializing out of no where walking towards her. Edelweiss immediately knew it was Madame Volpe but her form was was misty and unclear - unlike her form before.

"I'm sorry child, I didn't know you were inexperienced with barrier magic. You called me with such intensity I thought you could handle it. I should have held back."

Edelweiss would shake her head to disagree if she could. She would say no if she could. She would sigh if she could.

"Darling, I didn't mean for this to happen to you."

_I know, you were gentle. I didn't feel a thing before...well...this.
_
"I guess my time has come," Edelweiss could hear the lady sigh. "Listen well, my sweet. I will pass what is left of my power to you but in exchange the barrier will not hold for long. You must leave this place...And I will be no more."

_I guessed as much. All magic has a price.
_
Perhaps these kinds of exchanges needed clear audible two way agreements. However Edelweiss was fading fast and she was unsure if the lady had asked her or if she had consented at all. With a jolt she gasped for breath and was back to the land of the living. Still hurting like hell but with a little more strength. Her vision was fuzzy at first, but she could recognize the colors and shapes. _There's froggy, and OH! There's the bartender. There's...who is that?_

Someone was on top of her.

_Could it be?_

Edelweiss blinked a few times trying to put her eyes on focus. And like a nightmare, the spider woman was on top of her. _OH HELL NO_.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (10/10)
ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​
@Diabolica
Even though she had the assistance of two capable men, doc still had a _wonderful time_ restraining the little kitty cat. It was one of the times she was thankful for having extra arms. And while Edelweiss screamed, the doctor kept her cool and proceeded with the operation. Internal bleeding is a common problem among these mob types - right next to bullet wounds, burns, stab wounds, broken noses, ingesting chemicals, broken bones... However, the girl wasn't a mobster to begin with.

Magic did this.

_Science is where it's at, kid_. With careful and precise motions, the doctor proceeded calmly. The girl's screaming unfazed her - in fact it was rather a welcome sign that she was still in fact alive. _Better than a heart monitor, actually_.

And that's where she knew she spoke to soon.

Edelweiss stopped screaming.

"Boris, check her vitals!"

The white tiger searched the feline's body for a pulse and checked her air ways. There was none. "...doctor..." Boris didn't need to say anything else.

"Shit." The doctor took the bottle and held it to her mouth for a hearty gulp. With a solid burp she wiped her mouth and extended a hand towards the tiger. "Boris, tools."

Boris promptly got up and fetched the doctors bag and handed it to the doctor.

However before she could start any forms of resuscitation, Edelweiss gasped back to life and almost sat up - only to be held back by immense pain.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

*EVENT IS NOW OPEN FOR REPLIES*​


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

@Asassinator "come on young blood i need test out how well zyther can handle now" a horrifying crack was heard as zyther's lower jaw broke and hung open revealing a set of razor sharp teeth and a long slimy tongue "oh how ive missed this ma boy " it cackled hoarsely as ot jumped on aaron its tongue going down his throat


----------



## JackJackal (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (5/10)*
> *ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​@HopeTLioness @JackJackal
> Note: This scene happens at the same time as *this post*.)
> 
> ...



Shadir froze at the sight of the dress and Jack stirred a bit within the mind. _*'Th-that dress...w-why does it look...familiar?' *_I said trying to remember but the dress did more than Jog my memory. Shadir looked like he had a flashback to a painful event. tears were in his eyes. _"Th-that dress you have...could it be? It's just like her's....The only one for me..." _He stuttered for a second. _*'H-He's confused...run...run now...' *_Jack urged Fia as Shadir now looked enraged! _'WHY IS HER DRESS IN YOUR HANDS!? WHAT DID YOU DO TO HER!?" _Shadir shrieked clearly something about the dress pissed him off...but who was he speaking of?
[4:05]


----------



## Dreva (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (3/10)
> ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​
> 
> 
> ...



The bear’s vision was still blurry and weakness has taken hold of his body, partly from the effect of anaesthetics and also from blood loss. As the medical teams finished their jobs cleaning and bandaging his wound, they left the tiny dimly-lit chamber leaving him alone with Arnaveh. The bunny has traded her black diving suit with a grey tracksuit, standing on the corner of chamber with a phone glued to her ear.

“More fitting of you but still too masculine”, Dreva thought but he knew better to keep it to himself as the anger in her face was too obvious by now. And with the gun strapped on her right thigh, he knew better not to provoke the angry bunny.

The bear was very dizzy and confused, and it took quite a struggle to raise his right arm and touched his left forearm where a needle was feeding his vein with an IV fluid. The effect of the sedative was still strong and he could barely feel his body as he was lying on the bed.

“He’s awake, Sir.” The bunny noticed the bear’s movement and she approached him and pointed her pistol on his forehead. She set her phone on loudspeaker and put it beside his ear.

“Explain yourself, rogue agent!” the bunny yelled at him.

“So now you label me as a rogue, huh?”

“Not me, little bear. But him.” She pointed to the phone.

The bear picked up the phone and held it in front of his muzzle. “Etrog, I presume?”

“Rogue agent, you better have something to vindicate your action.” A deep male voice answered from the speakerphone

“Whoa, whoa, whoa! Easy there! I am a rogue agent?! I thought you laid me off few years ago? And now today I am your agent?” he almost chuckled.

“You and I made an agreement! And you better speak soon before I put a bullet in your head!” The voice became agitated.

“You could’ve left me to die there.” He sighed. “You see. The turf war has escalated here. The two strongest and most prominent families, The Volpe and The Procione, have gone into full scale bloody slaughter since they destroyed a food stall back then.”

“And what does it have to do with us?” the voice grew impatient.

“These two families have been dominating the city for generations. They went from partnership into rivalry into war, and back into peace again. But never been there was any war as bloody as this one. And this war, whoever loses will be a dead corpse and the victor will be the dying. But not one of them will carry the final trophy because now the vultures are circling above these two mighty beasts and they all wait for their shares of booties, leftovers and carrions.”

“Other petty mafia family has been under their heels for generation and they all wait for this to happen.” The bear continued his harangue. “The war will benefit everyone but them and their racketing business. People of the city have been relying on protection from either of these two families. And now, they are laid bare open.”

“Explain to me.” The voice demanded. “What are you exactly doing there?”

“I… I have been an instrument of murder, or destruction for the most of my life.” He explained. “I am there to speed up the annihilation of both families.”

The bear and the voice in the radio paused for a moment before it suddenly burst into anger.

“Arnaveh” the voiced commanded. “Shoot this bearshit!”

“HOLD!!” the bear shouted at the phone. “I… haven’t finished yet.”

“Arnaveh” the bear glanced to the rabbit. “You have received my mail yesterday, right?”

“I did, little bear.” The bunny nodded. “It contained the manor coordinates and cargo manifests. The manor coordinates, so we could be your petty ambulance. And the cargo manifest?”

“You see.” The bear turned his voice to the phone again. “These families have been keeping safe the city for generation with their muscle, the cargo port included. No one dare to intrude their protected business including the cargo port where several people of questionable legality have been conducting their shady trades under their protections.”

“These years I have spent in the city” the bear explained. “Certain entity has been attempting to circumvent European embargo to certain group. This particular entity has been dealing with military wings of Hezbollah. They sold military hardware for missile guidance. The very missiles Hezbollah shot into northern Israel on pretty regular basis, terrorizing our people.”

“All these were done in the city’s cargo port under the protection from these two families’ muscle for hire. No one has had enough power to wrest these shady trades including our agency.” He panted, feeling exhausted after uttering so much words under strong sedated condition. “Now that they are all spending their power on this war, on the manor, the port is laid bare to attack. The manifest I gave you is a cargo ship departing from Bordeaux, France into this city to switch their cargo and re-route the contraband into Lebanon.”

“The ship will arrive this evening” the bear smiled. ”The cargos are yours to destroy. Do it as you like.”

Arnaveh and the voice paused for a second, while Dreva, deep inside his heart, was secretly praying but masked his face not to show any sign of fear.

“Very well” the voice answered. “Whether or not you will still breathe tomorrow depend on the outcome of this evening.”


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Zen pat his back. "How about it, monkey boy? You wanna tango with those guys or do _*you*_ make a run for it?" She nudged her nose towards the pier.
> Rimna cocked an inquisitive brow. _Of course I fight, duh_. But instead he was met by a very serious red panda. "You could die here. I don't know who you are and _*if*_ I can rely on you to watch our backs. You stay, you kill."



The situation was getting worse by the second. There was all sorts of crazy shit happening everywhere - feral wolves, magic barriers, crazy shrieks... what, was that black mass he saw yesterday real too? Was he drugged by the food? And who was this red panda anyway? This was easily the worst situation he had found himself in. At least during the night of his most brutal beating he wasn't conscious and was left alone. But now he could feel everything. Fear was seeping in his mind.

"Fuck! I have no idea where I can even go from here! Can you get me a phone? I can call for reinforcements, if I'm lucky the might already be nearby. And if I make a run for it on my own I'm as good as dead. I'd rather stay here or stick with you two. Who the hell was shouting on the megaphone anyway?"

The monkey thought things would only get worse if he tried to skedaddle on his own. If he hadn't been so stupid in the first place, he wouldn't be in this mess. But no, he just *HAD* to be solo operative... No, fuck all that, he'd rather stay with the Don than to ever run off in the woods alone.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNTIL ALL PLAYERS RECEIVE THEIR SCENES (5/10)*
> *ONLY THE PLAYERS CAN KILL THEIR CHARACTERS*​@HopeTLioness @JackJackal
> Note: This scene happens at the same time as *this post*.)
> 
> ...




Fia was sitting on the bed as tears welled up in her eyes and escaped on the side of her cheeks. She couldn't believe it. She doesn't want to believe it. She even waited a second later just in case she might hear her voice. But there was nothing but silence. Complete silence. She closed her eyes and lower her head.

_Riposa in pace, caro amico.
*
"There you are my sweet little girl!" *_

Her eyes shot open when she heard Shadir's voice. She whirls around to face the demon and let out a gasp.

*"Waiting for me in bed? How naughty!"*

When she sees the demon lunge for her, she quickly grabbed something without thinking and held up a...dress?




JackJackal said:


> Shadir froze at the sight of the dress and Jack stirred a bit within the mind. _*'Th-that dress...w-why does it look...familiar?' *_I said trying to remember but the dress did more than Jog my memory. Shadir looked like he had a flashback to a painful event. tears were in his eyes. _"Th-that dress you have...could it be? It's just like her's....The only one for me..." _He stuttered for a second. _*'H-He's confused...run...run now...' *_Jack urged Fia as Shadir now looked enraged! _'WHY IS HER DRESS IN YOUR HANDS!? WHAT DID YOU DO TO HER!?" _Shadir shrieked clearly something about the dress pissed him off...but who was he speaking of?
> [4:05]



Fia was completely thrown off from Shadir's sudden reaction. The demon looked as if he was thinking about something. And his demeanor changed. She even witnessed actual tears in his eyes. TEARS! She couldn't believe it. She took the time to look at the dress in her hands. It was a very lovely dress. A designer dress that's worth a lot of money. But who could have worn such an item? One of the guests? God, if only she had known who was on the guest lists, she would have figured it out by now. She looked back up to Shadir as he spoke. "W-what? This dress...?" she questioned him. She then heard Jack's voice as she witnessed the dramatic change of mood from Shadir. He glared at her in rage which made her hopped up on her feet. She clutched the dress in her right arm, and reached back for the lamp with her left. _Obviously, something about this dress has shaken him. Just maybe.... _She thought to herself and worked up the courage to try to "tame" the beast. "What about it? Huh? What about this dress that has you upset? And who is this "she" you are referring to?" She starts to inch her way from the bed and to the wall, slowly making her way to the other side of the room, still having the lamp and dress in each hand.
​


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @Asassinator "come on young blood i need test out how well zyther can handle now" a horrifying crack was heard as zyther's lower jaw broke and hung open revealing a set of razor sharp teeth and a long slimy tongue "oh how ive missed this ma boy " it cackled hoarsely as ot jumped on aaron its tongue going down his throat



Aaron was still processing the horror that appeared right in front of him as the tongue just came flying onto his throat, choking him violently. Wulf came to the rescue by charging into the demon making it fly into the other door, also rigged with explosives. Another explosion, this one more contained because there was possessed hyena on it. The tongue let go of Aaron, who was gasping for air. When Aaron regained his breath, he thanked the giant Wulf.


----------



## JackJackal (May 10, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia was sitting on the bed as tears welled up in her eyes and escaped on the side of her cheeks. She couldn't believe it. She doesn't want to believe it. She even waited a second later just in case she might hear her voice. But there was nothing but silence. Complete silence. She closed her eyes and lower her head.
> 
> _Riposa in pace, caro amico.
> *
> ...


_*'Don't anger him! Shadir won't let you run a second time!'  *_I said as shadir gritted his teeth and his tears fell to the floor. _"That dress belongs to the one i loved...before I became this forsakened monster..." _Shadir said as he dragged hi blade on the floor.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

"you know every little bit of damage you do isnt hurting me its hurting him" it lifted up zythers mangled face eye hanging out of the socket "without me here hed be a pile of gore"  it smiled knowing it was not in the best situation as it broke into many dark pieces fading away "see ya later boy" was the only thing left burned in the floor


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "you know every little bit of damage you do isnt hurting me its hurting him" it lifted up zythers mangled face eye hanging out of the socket "without me here hed be a pile of gore"  it smiled knowing it was not in the best situation as it broke into many dark pieces fading away "see ya later boy" was the only thing left burned in the floor


“Hey come back!” Aaron shouted before the demon disappeared. He was still thinking about what was happening. 
_What did he mean? _Aaron thought, _Is the demon possessing somebody?_

Then he realized it was the weird hyena, Zyther. 

“Oh no.” He looked back at Wulf, “I don’t know if you can hear me or not, but when you see the demon, do *not* hurt him very badly. It only hurts the victim, not the actual evil.” 

Wulf gave a grunt, which Aaron guesses is his way of saying yes. And they continued searching the manor for the scream.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> _*'Don't anger him! Shadir won't let you run a second time!'  *_I said as shadir gritted his teeth and his tears fell to the floor. _"That dress belongs to the one i loved...before I became this forsakened monster..." _Shadir said as he dragged hi blade on the floor.



She continues to back away from Shadir. Even though Jack is warning her not to anger the demon in her mind, she wants to at least try to reason with it and hopefully save Jack. She lifted her chin a bit as she cleared her throat. "The one you love?" she repeated out loud. "I...I don't know her. I haven't seen her and haven't done anything to her. If what you are saying is true, and she was a guest here, then there is a good chance that she is safe. I would never hurt any of the Don's guests.  I swear! " She reached the wall on the other side and have her back to it. She shifted her eyes side to side to see her surrounding. On her left is a vanity mirror that's basically blocking her exit. On her right, is an open window just in case she needs to make her escape. Her eyes went back to Shadir's as she continues to try to talk some sense into him. "Signore, I don't know what's going on, and I don't know where she is; but if you give me a chance, I can help you find her. Maybe she's waiting somewhere. Waiting for you to return to her. But you can't go back to her like this! Like this..._monster_ you called yourself. You are better than this! You are stronger than this thing! You are...ummm...." She quickly tries to think of something, then lets out the first thing that pops up in her mind. "...A JACKAL! YES! A very strong...courageous...handsome jackal that the signora fell in love with! So fight it! Cast this demon away and fight him! You can do it! Do it for her! DO IT FOR THE ONE YOU LOVE!"


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 11, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Without her realizing it, they had come to a stop. The voice of her mover cut through the fog and she looked up at her bodyguard. Bodyguards? His form kept splitting and wavering like a candle flame. Was he dead? Was he a ghost too now? Still, she was so inexplicably glad to see him and she smiled up as warmly as she could *"Froggy!"* with effort she raised a hand and booped him on what she thought was a close enough approximation to his snoot. *"W-we did it. We d-did the thing. You..uh... you k-know any good hangover cures? Cause... cause I'm going to n-need one."* She tried to laugh, but it turned into a hacking cough, blood splattering down her front. *"Oh, shit."*



Croaks grinned weakly when Edelweiss reached up to poke the rough approximation of his nose. Here she was, looking like death and _still_ had the brass to joke- truly a dame that commanded his respect. His potential response devolved into a string of curses when blood spilled out of her mouth and he fumbled for the hem of his jacket, using it to wipe some of the blood from her chin. 



Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"Nothing broken yet, but I.. I've got mm lot of internal bruising. My right arm is fractured... the the...the ulna. Bleeding... lots of bleeding... getting into my lungs a bit. I think some of my veins ruptured. Oh... also I am 95% sure I have a concussion. Please no sleep.. I mean.. don't let me go to sleep." *She turned to the spider, the best look of disdain she could muster on her face. *"See? I..I don't n-need yoou."*



Croaks winced- as much as he hated to admit it, her assessment seemed to confirm to him that she needed assistance from a doctor. Unfortunately the only doctor in the vicinity was probably the last doctor he'd choose to let anywhere near someone who needed medical assistance.. Or anyone in general, really. He pulled Edelweiss a little closer purely on instinct when the doctor approached- in his line of work, he'd learned to trust his gut feeling about people, and nothing about this lady gave him any confidence.

Ribby had made his way back over to them, but he promptly went pale at the amount of blood on the person they were _meant_ to be protecting. "Is she.."

"No, she's okay." Croaks replied, but a quiet thump from somewhere in the near distance interrupted him before he could say any more. He nodded in the direction it had come from. "Keep 'em off of us."



Diabolica said:


> "Please lay her on the floor, and make sure she doesnt struggle...You too Boris."
> 
> 
> The big tiger helps hold down the cat, fighting to stay conscious. The Doctor presses along the opposite side of where the glass was lodged into her chest, feeling for he correct place to start.
> ...



Despite the brave face Edelweiss had put on, she was obviously in pretty dire need of help. A little reluctantly, Croaks laid her down gently on the floor. He didn't even have time to ask or protest what the doctor was up to before she'd jumped right into the most flagrant display of complete disregard for the Hippocratic Oath that the frog had ever seen. But he couldn't stop her now- all he could do was hold the cat in place and hope her struggling wouldn't make the nasty business any worse than it already was.

"Ain't you got an anesthetic in that fancy bag of yours?" He snorted, glaring daggers at the doctor from under the brim of his hat. "An' if you so much as think of sayin' you like it better this way, I'll make you regret it."



zenmaldita said:


> Then, a jaguar tapped him in the shoulder, he introduced himself as Angelo - one of the Don's personal friends and offered to take his post.
> 
> "Looks like he needs help, I can take it from here." Angelo nugged his head towards Ribby's direction.
> 
> ...



Croaks looked up at the jaguar with a distinct cocktail of surprise, distrust, and irritation that quickly faded into resignation. If the guy wanted them dead, he could have easily taken advantage of their vulnerable position already. He looked at Angelo silently for a moment, narrowing his eyes a bit. "Fine, pal. I'll be back."

Leaving the horrid scene, he found his partner standing over a bloody-nosed raccoon lying limp on the floor. Ribby looked over his shoulder with a nearly comical nonchalance, dusting his hands together. "How long d'you suppose that magical mumbo jumbo is fixin' to last?"

"Heck if I know, but I ain't plannin' to find out- we've managed to hold the line here, but it won't be long 'til that jig is up. At least, not with several folks down for the count and trouble on every side." We need a plan B, a fallback position, somethin' to get us out of this foxhole." As soon as he said it they exchanged a quick glance- there was never a bad time to share a grin over an accidental pun. This entire job was turning out to be one big joke as it was, and if they were destined to be the punchline then so be it.

Ribby couldn't discredit the genuine validity of Croaks' assessment, however. Holing up in the conservatory had worked pretty well for the initial onslaught, all things considered, but they couldn't stay there. Ribby glanced out of the nearest empty window frame and Croaks wordlessly followed Ribby's gaze toward the pier. It was a distance, but if they played their cards right, an option.. As if there were really any alternatives. "Well, one thing's for sure, we gotta get that gal out'ta here or she's out'ta the game."

"And how." Croaks muttered. Both he and his partner made a point of not getting attached to clients- most of them were scum anyhow, which made it pretty easy, but Malik was an _odd_ one and he'd grown a little fond of the Don's lady friend. From what he could tell, it seemed like the majority of the Volpes and their associates would at least try to be better people if they'd been given a chance. And in some ways--actually a lot of ways--he could sympathize with that- he was sure his partner could as well, but opted not to bring it up. They had more pressing concerns than the chaotic hypotheticals of getting personally invested in a job. 

"Well then, let's get a wiggle on."

Ribby paused for a moment, grabbing Croaks by the sleeve of his coat, to which his taller companion responded with a quizzical look. "Now- now wait a second. I can't see anything good comin' out'a tryin to cart the Don's gal across the island in this mess, not in the shape she's in--"

"That's a good point, an' I agree, but the odds aren't really in our favour here- the only way we're gettin' out'a this place is by boat, unless you've gone and figured out how to magically grow wings or some other malarkey." Croaks interjected flatly, though honestly at _this_ point, that wouldn't even surprise him.

"Yeah but if we could just make it down there ourselves and come back to pick 'em up, that'd save us the hazard of carrying several people--who are _already_ not doin' so hot--though a cauterized death zone full'a nothin' but fellas in a real evil mood. The conservatory's almost right on the water, we could get the hell out of dodge a lot quicker."

"Assuming no one spots us." Croaks muttered dryly, but he liked the sound of leaving sooner, and he liked the sound of doing it without having to drag Edelweiss through a battleground. "Alright, _I'll_ head down there. _You_ go back an' keep an eye out for trouble."

"You got it pal." Ribby gave his partner a funny little sidelong glance, halfway between a smug grin and a sort of concern. "Don't take any wooden nickels."

Croaks paused for a moment, then chuckled quietly, smiling as he turned to bound away and out of sight. Ribby watched him leave in silence, and was about to turn back toward the conservatory when an arm suddenly wrapped around his neck from behind. After a singular moment of panic, he managed to grip his assailant by the collar of their shirt, and hurl them over onto the floor with a loud thud. He coughed, making as if to lift a hand to rub his throat, but a sharp, deep pain in his shoulder stopped him. Looking down, he was a little startled to see the handle of a knife sticking out of him. He groaned, slumping against the wall- he should have been concerned about his well being, but instead found himself lamenting exactly how unfortunate he was to have to face the mad doctor like this. He pushed away from the wall with a low growl, stumbling back toward the conservatory.

(@Wulf Canavar  This would be an excellent time for your bearded dragon to get in a scrap with Croaks while he's on his own, if you're up for that.)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

((Repost!   Check out this version of the fight between Aaron and the bearded dragon.  I left Aaron's words alone as much as possible, and changed what the bearded dragon said and did.  Reposting with approval of @Asassinator))



*[Take out the Bearded Dragon - Version 2]*

Aaron heard the howls on one one side of the island and saw a small army of raccoons on the other side. He decided it was easier to attack the army coming from the docks.  He saw a bearded dragon leading the raccoons. First targets, he thought. He hid in a bush while waiting for the army to get closer. Then he tackled the pair and brought the battle between to an isolated area.

The bearded dragon stood calmly observing Aaron's technique. His given name was Ryota, family name Hajime. He recognized Aaron's garb. This was why Ryota had joined the Procione. A chance to test his skills against expert fighters.

"Assassin," murmured Ryota.

“I’m sorry mister, but I’m not here to hurt you,” said Aaron. He dropped his throwing knives. “I’m just here to make you reconsider your choice of hurting my friends.”
The lizard knows about Assassins. But his thoughts on them was that they’re merciless bounty hunters with nothing but money as their goal. Seeing an Assassin do the exact opposite shocked him quite a bit.

"You are not at all what I expected," said Ryota, in his japanese accent

“You don’t believe me?” said Aaron. He throws the blades away as well. “Can you trust me now? I just want you to know that I'm not working for your enemy. I'm not working for you people either. I came for for a party and ended up here."

"Then are you an assassin?" Asked Ryota

"Yes, I am. Sworn to the creed."

"So! You embrace killing then!" Ryota called to him

"Not all of us. I'm actually against killing, funnily enough," answered Aaron.

"Ah," murmered Ryota. "Perhaps you are a true master then. True masters know that violence is not a solution, and are able to defeat their opponents before the fight even begins. Are you? Are you a true master?" he asked.

"Well..." began Aaron.

Ryota interrupted him by leaping forward snapping a barefoot kick at Aaron's head. Aaron's relfexes were extremely fast, and he stepped to the side. Ryota's foot swished Aaron's hood it was so near a hit. The bearded dragon ended up standing shoulder to shoulder with the shiba inu.

"I however, am NOT a true master!" And with that he rounded on Aaron, throwing punch after punch, in rapid succession. Jab, jab, hook, foot sweep. Aaron stepped back once for each attack, staying just out of range. Elbow! Knee! Aaron blocked both. Finally Ryota slammed both fists forward into Aaron's chest. But the peace-loving assassin took the blows straight on, one on each open palm. In his fighter's stance, his heels went straight back, digging twin furrows in the sand as Ryota's hit shoved him back.

Ryota's anger burned.

"You think to make a fool of me! I have trained my entire life for this fight!"

"As have I." answered Aaron calmly.

Aaron threw a portable puff of smoke on the ground and disappeared from the dragon's sight.

Ryota charged through it, lost in his anger, jabbing and kicking into the smoke where he though Aaron would be.

Aaron appeared behind him and knocked him unconscious. I can't risk it. He thought, and dragged the lizard somewhere into some shrubs. He left a throwing knife on his chest for the lizard to remember him with.

"It's been a while since I had a meaningful conversation like that." He told himself. "Sadly, these conversation always end up the same." He let out a disappointing sigh and headed back into battle.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

*[Battlemaids on the stairs look for leadership]*
On the stairs, the remaining battlemaids took stock.  They'd survived the gas, and the wolf and raccoon attack.  Next to reconnect.  There were five of them left.   Their leader raised her hand to her ear again, and spoke.

"Big Mama.   Big Mama, come in.  We need to regroup."

No answer.   Not surprising, considering that Big Mama was unconcious and in Doc and Boris' "Tender Care"  Anyone standing close to Big Mama might be able to hear the call, especially if Boris has removed her earpiece.
((@Illuminaughty , @Diabolica, @Le Chat Nécro ))

"Is there anyone still out there?   Come in, please."

So to, if Malik is wearing an earpiece, he or anyone near him might be able to overhear it.
((@zenmaldita, @Rimna ))

They stood ready to meet up with any of their leaders.


*[Dianne and the wolves]*
Dianne lay under a bush, cloroformed by the Doc.   Watched over by the two wolves, she was safe.   Eventually she stirred.
"Oh, my head," she said, putting her palms over her eyes.


*[Wulf with Aaron]*

::Growl::
Monster Wolf leapt forward, but too late!  Darizo/Zyther had escaped.   The Monster thought he would be able to sink his teeth into Darizo separate from Zyther the hyena, but it would have to wait until next time.


*[Ryota Hajime, the Bearded Dragon martial arts master, under his bush]*

Ryota woke with a start. Rolling over, he stood up quickly, and (@Asassinator) Aaron's knife fell off his chest onto the ground. That's when it all came back to him. He sneered.

"That Shiba Inu will pay for this. No one insults Ryota Hajime and gets away with it."

And so Ryota brushed the sand off his gi, straightened his very black belt, and began to search the island, looking for a rematch. 


*[Roxanne keeping the engine running]*
The alluring-yet-dangerous waitress sat in the drivers seat.   But Roxanne wasn't one to sit idle, even with the wound in her chest.   She started searching the cars for gear or equipment, something for her to be able to be active and help her co-workers.  And over there somewhere was Dianne, her sister, too.  Roxanne had to be able to do something.  The question was what?!

*[Matteo, the Dobermans, and a small group of racoons]*
With no answer forthcoming from Malik as yet, Matteo began the search for his nemesis.  He motioned to the dobermans.

"Go, find him."

Hans and Walter were doberman pinschers.   Professional mercenaries, they'd been looking for work when they'd come across Matteo Procione.  They wore brown fatigues, and their kit consisted of plate carrier-style body armor with many pouches for radio, extra magazines, first aid kits, and combat knives.   They each carried an assault rifle at the low ready.   They had full hearing protection that doubled as their radio headsets.   Throat microphones let them speak quietly to each other without needing to take their hands away from their weapons.  And wrap-around eye protection.  The two looked at each other and moved out quietly, rifles at the low ready.  They stayed in view of each other, but very spread out, moving slowly.

When and if they found Malik, they would pause, not engaging, and report back to Matteo.


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> She continues to back away from Shadir. Even though Jack is warning her not to anger the demon in her mind, she wants to at least try to reason with it and hopefully save Jack. She lifted her chin a bit as she cleared her throat. "The one you love?" she repeated out loud. "I...I don't know her. I haven't seen her and haven't done anything to her. If what you are saying is true, and she was a guest here, then there is a good chance that she is safe. I would never hurt any of the Don's guests.  I swear! " She reached the wall on the other side and have her back to it. She shifted her eyes side to side to see her surrounding. On her left is a vanity mirror that's basically blocking her exit. On her right, is an open window just in case she needs to make her escape. Her eyes went back to Shadir's as she continues to try to talk some sense into him. "Signore, I don't know what's going on, and I don't know where she is; but if you give me a chance, I can help you find her. Maybe she's waiting somewhere. Waiting for you to return to her. But you can't go back to her like this! Like this..._monster_ you called yourself. You are better than this! You are stronger than this thing! You are...ummm...." She quickly tries to think of something, then lets out the first thing that pops up in her mind. "...A JACKAL! YES! A very strong...courageous...handsome jackal that the signora fell in love with! So fight it! Cast this demon away and fight him! You can do it! Do it for her! DO IT FOR THE ONE YOU LOVE!"



_*'Wait...is she talking to me? but...I didn't fall in love with anyo-!' *_All at once the memories hit me! Everything that lead up to now and the time I spent with Louisa! It all came back! However Shadir was losing it! _'MY LOVE IS GONE! SHE WAS TAKEN FROM ME! *sniffle*....i sold my soul to set her free....." Shadir fell to his knees and his eyes flickered from red to hazel. "What have I done? Th-This isn't me..."  He said  quietly. I had begun to try and take back control but Shadir kept me down. *'I don't know what's going on...but I can feel Shadir fighting something...Whatever your doing is working! Keep it up! just choose your words well!'*_


----------



## Diabolica (May 11, 2018)

(@Illuminaughty ) "Ain't you got an anesthetic in that fancy bag of yours?" He snorted, glaring daggers at the doctor from under the brim of his hat. "An' if you so much as think of sayin' you like it better this way, I'll make you regret it."

"Well you see, anesthetics have become expensive these past few months...that and well as fancy as my bag is, I cant bring everything, Im no Mary Puffins haha. Besides you want her conscious right?"

She proceeded to cut deeper making sure the hole was deep enough for the tube. She could feel the cats heart beat through her tiny hair. Making sure she was still okay, she slowly the tube through the hole releasing pressure from the lungs, and wraps it up with some gauze and tape that she had left over...and thats when she noticed..

The eyes slowly closed, her chest unmoving, her heart beat slowly fading, The pain was too much for her.

But just as Boris was about to tilt her head, she suddenly gasped for air. A sound could be heard from the tube as well

"Good its working. Now don't move. The glass is just going to go in deeper, and well you've got a tube sticking out of your chest and we wouldn't want that to move either now do we?."  (@Le Chat Nécro ) The cat could only reply with a moan, eyeing the doctor

She takes another sip from the bottle of alcohol. "Boris go get me more vines, as well as long planks of wood if you can find any." 

Boris immediately stood up and went to hunt for the items. The Doctor spots a  few sacks near by and tears it open with her hands, spilling out some of the imported soil. She opens up the sack and places it beside the Cat.

After a while Boris returns with a good amout of vine and some short wooden debri. With another sip the Doctor snatches the items from Boris, tying everithing together to make a makeshift stretcher.

"Its not big enough but this should help with moving her around."

Boris carefully moves Edelweiss on the stretcher feeling her body tremble with pain. "Trry to stay still Ms. Edelveiss and take deep brreaths." He says with a reassuring voice.

"Alright now we just have to get out of here-" She was interrupted by another creature stumbling into the conservatory.

"I guess that,s my next patient, haha. Boris go find a way out of here." She snaps at the tiger and goes off to check on her next patient.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 11, 2018)

Dying was never something Edelweiss had concerned herself with. It was just something that was going to happen to her one day. And after that, she'd be a corpse, just like everyone else. She had been writing and updating her will since she was 9, something that all Schwarz's did to ensure that their reanimated remains were used in a way befitting of their tastes. It was so mundane, she had never thought to be concerned. Even when those close to her passed there was a part of her that understood that it was only temporary. Nothing to worry over.

But her meeting with Madame Volpe shook her to her core. There was so much she hadn't done. So much she had to say. Not to mention going into that long goodnight during a mafia shoot out with a maniacal spider cutting into her chest wasn't exactly what she wanted in her obituary. And then there was Malik. It was dumb to think of what they had as love. They had only really interacted maybe 3 times their entire lives. But even so, he had become important to her in that short time. And there was so much she wanted to talk to him about. Like how adorable and stupid he was as a child. 



zenmaldita said:


> "I guess my time has come," Edelweiss could hear the lady sigh. "Listen well, my sweet. I will pass what is left of my power to you but in exchange the barrier will not hold for long. You must leave this place...And I will be no more."


_I'll remember. I'll tell them. I'll get us out. Just... I... I'm sorry...I'm so sorry... _The lady faded from her vision and she was back in the world of the living. Well, if you could call this living. Maybe she had just traded heaven for hell. Everything was chaos and pain. The one person she was happy to see left her there, replaced by the bartender from earlier. _Where is his little ingenue?_ She thought through the fog still clouding her mind. Slowly she turned her head towards the weight on her chest on top of all the pain. _Please let this be my ingenue. Nope. OH FUCKING HELL._

Just who she wanted to see. The spider still straddling her with all eight limbs. Going to town and affixing something into her chest. _Note to self, ask Dad how this woman never got her medical license revoked._ 



Diabolica said:


> (@Illuminaughty )
> "Good its working. Now don't move. The glass is just going to go in deeper, and well you've got a tube sticking out of your chest and we wouldn't want that to move either now do we?."  The cat could only reply with a moan, eyeing the doctor
> [...]
> Boris carefully moves Edelweiss on the stretcher feeling her body tremble with pain. "Trry to stay still Ms. Edelveiss and take deep brreaths." He says with a reassuring voice.


_Yeah, fuck you, doc._ She wanted to say, but her mouth just wouldn't work. Her injuries were too severe and she was breathing through a tube, all she could really do was glare as she was talked at and jostled around, moved onto some make-shift stretcher. At least the assistant seemed nice? Or at the very least he had a better bedside manner than his master. But it wasn't too long before both had gone and she was left alone with the bartender, immobile and mute. For the second time in the past 24 hours true despair settled in and she began to cry. She closed her eyes, trying to will them away, but one by one they fell down her cheeks. She couldn't even will herself to lift a hand to wipe them away. 

_I need to tell them about the barrier. To get out. But they're gone and I can't.. I just can't. I failed. I failed everyone..._

The tears fell faster now and each sob brought new twinges of pain to her body. With every shake it was like being stabbed but she couldn't stop. She looked up at Angelo with pleading eyes, trying desperately to communicate through looks and moans that they needed to leave. _Please, you big dumb cat. Please take me away from here. We need to go. Everyone needs to go right now! _



((quick ooc [don't kill me zen] I'll be posting again for Emir soon. just need to stop sympathy crying. brb..))


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 11, 2018)

((changing color for the change in perspective. woo))

Light was beginning to peak through the windows but the manor was still relatively dark, the breaking of the dawn only serving to lengthen the shadows. And it was quiet, too quiet. This time of day, the house should have been abuzz with activity. Maids getting things ready for breakfast, servants tiding up before the boss woke up. But there was nothing accept for the heavy footfalls of a large mass running down the hall. However none of that mattered to the undead thing moving through the house. The only thing that mattered was getting to his mistress as quickly as his legs would carry him.

Or so he thought, for as a piercing scream cut through the silence he was spurred on to even faster speeds. He had never heard her scream like that before, but he knew exactly who it was. He had taken too long and the pull connecting them wavered dangerously close to disappearing before it flared like a comet, forcing him to push harder. Vaulting the grand staircase, he landed with a loud thud, limbs a jumble as he fell, but he didn't even pause a moment before getting back on his feat and throwing himself forward once more. Bursting through door after door, it sounded like a stampede had erupted in the house. Until finally he burst through one last door and found himself in the conservatory. 

The hulking zombie didn't even register the other combatants, taking only a moment to scan his surroundings and find the best route to where he was going. There. Throwing off any who tried to slow him down, ignoring any bullets that may have grazed him- and he really didn't know if any did so hyper-focused and single-minded was he- he made his way to Edelweiss. As she came into view he could see that she wasn't in good shape. She had never looked so small and frail. And she was crying. Oh no.

Angelo didn't have long to react before a fist greeted him right in the face. Perceived threat now nursing a bloody mouth, the bison turned to his little kitty master and knelt, waiting for instruction. She couldn't speak, but he could feel her will pouring from her eyes. 

_We need to go. _

Gingerly, Emir began to pick up the stretcher she had been laid out on, careful not to jostle her too much. Zombie though he was, he still had enough sense to know not to shake the near dying. One might have even interpreted the look on his face as true sadness, if it hadn't been half falling off of his bones.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> _*'Wait...is she talking to me? but...I didn't fall in love with anyo-!' *_All at once the memories hit me! Everything that lead up to now and the time I spent with Louisa! It all came back! However Shadir was losing it! _'MY LOVE IS GONE! SHE WAS TAKEN FROM ME! *sniffle*....i sold my soul to set her free....." Shadir fell to his knees and his eyes flickered from red to hazel. "What have I done? Th-This isn't me..."  He said  quietly. I had begun to try and take back control but Shadir kept me down. *'I don't know what's going on...but I can feel Shadir fighting something...Whatever your doing is working! Keep it up! just choose your words well!'*_



Fia watched as Shadir fell to his knees and noticed his eyes flickered back and forth from red to hazel. She couldn't believe it. It's actually working! But then, she also noticed something else. Something that she recognizes from time to time.  _Sadness._ Listening to him about losing the one he loved made her think of someone she lost a long time ago. Someone who she truly loved.  She doesn't want to think about him. Especially now when everything is so chaotic. Her eyelids lowered as she looks at Shadir somberly. "Signore...." Without thinking, she pushed herself off the wall and approached the demon. She squatted down to her knees and looked at him straight in the eyes. "Signore, if it helps, I am truly sorry for what you have been through. And if its alright, I would like to give you a hug."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Croaks paused for a moment, then chuckled quietly, smiling as he turned to bound away and out of sight. Ribby watched him leave in silence, and was about to turn back toward the conservatory
> 
> 
> (@Wulf Canavar  This would be an excellent time for your bearded dragon to get in a scrap with Croaks while he's on his own, if you're up for that.)





[Ryota Hajime, the Bearded Dragon, under his bush]

Ryota woke with a start. Rolling over, he stood up quickly, and (@Asassinator) Aaron's knife fell off his chest onto the ground. That's when it all came back to him. He sneered.

"That Shiba Inu will pay for this. No one insults Ryota Hajime and gets away with it."

And so Ryota brushed the sand off his gi, straightened his very black belt, and began to search the island, looking for a rematch. But rather than the Asassin dog who likes soda, Ryota came upon a frog. In a trenchcoat.

Ryota stared him down. Croaks looked like a fighter, and that was what Ryota was here for, a chance to test his skills. This was not one of Matteo's racoons, or one of Matteo's hired hands, and not a fox, so that only left a hired gun for the Volpe. Ryota went into his fighting stance.

"You there, amphibian! Know that you face Hajime Ryota. Prepare yourself!" And Ryota attacked!


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 11, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> "Alright now we just have to get out of here-" She was interrupted by another creature stumbling into the conservatory.
> 
> "I guess that,s my next patient, haha. Boris go find a way out of here." She snaps at the tiger and goes off to check on her next patient.



Ribby all but fell into the doorway- ow. He'd been trying his best to power through but given the way his legs had just buckled, maybe he'd lost a little more blood than he thought.. C'est la vie. Even still, the possibility of going into shock didn't manage to give him as much a cause for concern as the "doctor" currently approaching him. He hurriedly propped himself against the wall and held her at arm's length at the soonest opportunity, not willing to let her have her wicked way _just _yet.

"Croaks is makin' a break for the pier, he'll be around to pick us up. We're gonna have to be ready to scram, soon as he gets here." He huffed, his grip on the spider loosening enough for her to shrug him off, but he gave her an icy glare as he did so. "An' you remember what I said about tossin' you out a window? Don't think I can't still make good on that promise if you try anything that ain't on the level, _doc_."



Wulf Canavar said:


> Ryota stared him down. Croaks looked like a fighter, and that was what Ryota was here for, a chance to test his skills. This was not one of Matteo's racoons, or one of Matteo's hired hands, and not a fox, so that only left a hired gun for the Volpe. Ryota went into his fighting stance.
> 
> "You there, amphibian! Know that you face Hajime Ryota. Prepare yourself!" And Ryota attacked!



Croaks had made his way out of the manor and down through the garden, making as straight a beeline as possible for the pier- that is, without getting caught. He didn't realize someone with a keener eye than most had spotted him until he found his path blocked by said someone who, if Croaks were to take a _wild_ guess, probably wanted to fight. At least this one had the courtesy to introduce himself first.

"Good to meet ya Mr. Ryota, name's Croaks, hope you don't mind but I'm kind of in a hur--eh!!" He cut himself off when the reptile proceeded to engage him- seemed he wouldn't be smooth talking his way out of this one. He took up a defensive position and deflected the first blow, whirling to try and sweep his opponent's feet from beneath him, but Ryota wouldn't be toppled that easily. The lizard continued his advance, but Croaks quickly hopped back to give himself a bit of space. "Right to the chase, huh?"

The frog tossed his hat aside and slammed a fist into his other hand, cracking his knuckles. "Well that's _fine_ by me."


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia watched as Shadir fell to his knees and noticed his eyes flickered back and forth from red to hazel. She couldn't believe it. It's actually working! But then, she also noticed something else. Something that she recognizes from time to time.  _Sadness._ Listening to him about losing the one he loved made her think of someone she lost a long time ago. Someone who she truly loved.  She doesn't want to think about him. Especially now when everything is so chaotic. Her eyelids lowered as she looks at Shadir somberly. "Signore...." Without thinking, she pushed herself off the wall and approached the demon. She squatted down to her knees and looked at him straight in the eyes. "Signore, if it helps, I am truly sorry for what you have been through. And if its alright, I would like to give you a hug."


"You would hug me? even  after what I did?" Shadir said normally "Why? I'm a monster....And she saw me as one too...." He sobbed a the red eye's slowly faded. _*'I don't beleive it....I-Is he seriously crying?!' *_ I saiid in our mind.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "You would hug me? even  after what I did?" Shadir said normally "Why? I'm a monster....And she saw me as one too...." He sobbed a the red eye's slowly faded. _*'I don't beleive it....I-Is he seriously crying?!' *_ I saiid in our mind.



"Everyone needs love. Even a monster." Fia said gently. She placed the items in her hands down to the side and opens her arms wide, welcoming him.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> "Good to meet ya Mr. Ryota, name's Croaks, hope you don't mind but I'm kind of in a hur--eh!!" He cut himself off when the reptile proceeded to engage him- seemed he wouldn't be smooth talking his way out of this one. He took up a defensive position and deflected the first blow, whirling to try and sweep his opponent's feet from beneath him, but Ryota wouldn't be toppled that easily. The lizard continued his advance, but Croaks quickly hopped back to give himself a bit of space. "Right to the chase, huh?"
> 
> The frog tossed his hat aside and slammed a fist into his other hand, cracking his knuckles. "Well that's _fine_ by me."




*

[Ryota the Bearded Dragon, Fighting Croaks, the Frog]*

Ahhh, now THIS was what Ryota had signed up with the Prociones for.  All his training came into play. 

When Croaks cracked his knuckles, Ryota shifted his stance, stepping his right foot forward.  He brought his open hands dramatically into a strong defense, left arm out, right arm back, hand close to his head to protect from a headshot and to be the stronger jab, when needed.  Stepping sideways, Ryota manuevered around Croaks, looking for an opening.  As he moved, he jabbed several times with his quick left, gauging Croaks' reactions and speed.

Also as he maneuvered, Ryota was looking for a place to back Croaks up to, where he could get him to trip backwards to finish him.


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Everyone needs love. Even a monster." Fia said gently. She placed the items in her hands down to the side and opens her arms wide, welcoming him.


Shadir hesitated for a second then quickly excepted the hug. "Th-thank you..." He said  hugging her a little tight, "No one has ever shown me kindness...not for a long time..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Shadir hesitated for a second then quickly excepted the hug. "Th-thank you..." He said  hugging her a little tight, "No one has ever shown me kindness...not for a long time..."



Fia hugged Shadir back and gave him a small chuckle. "Well, its been long overdue, huh, signore?" She remarked as she rubbed his back.


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> *[Ryota the Bearded Dragon, Fighting Croaks, the Frog]*
> 
> Ahhh, now THIS was what Ryota had signed up with the Prociones for. All his training came into play.
> 
> ...



Croaks matched him, step for step, at first remaining on the defensive and refusing to take the risk of going on offense.. Not until an opening was presented. He had the advantage of superior agility, and didn't seem to have any trouble keeping pace, but with every redirected jab, every grip broken, every kick dodged, he was getting pushed further from his destination and further into a corner. The little well tended area of the garden on a ledge overlooking the water would have been a nice place to sit and chat on a sunny afternoon, but  it wasn't a sunny afternoon. It was the buttcrack of dawn, his company--if he was generous enough to call his assailant by such an amiable term--was anything but friendly, and it was the last place Croaks wanted to be.
He hopped back once more, regaining his footing and taking a few deep breaths- he knew it wasn't practical but he still regretted splitting up. His defense was strong but Ribby had an incredibly solid offense, much better than his own. They were formidable alone, but could give their enemy a _really_ bad time while tag-teaming. '_Ah well'_, he thought as he launched very suddenly into an attack of his own, '_no use cryin' over it now.'_


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

*[Aaron and Wulf]*
The two continued searching.  Monster Wolf was feeling better, less woozy now.  His massive head butted Aaron, telling him to get going.   They had people to find!

*[Dianne and the wolves, and Roxanne, keeping the engine running]*
Dianne collected herself and tried to decide what to do next.  Then she saw the wolves.

"Eee!"

Her eyes grew wide, and she scooted back away from them.  As she slid away, she let out a bleat of fear.   But the two wolves just watched her calmly.   One was standing, and the other was sitting on it's haunches.  In what might be taken for a shrug in a human, the wolves turned their attention to the surroundings.   Their job was to protect Dianne, and so they kept watch, looking in all directions, keeping an eye out for trouble, every so often turning to check on her too.

She froze, holding as still as possible.


*[Roxanne at the cars]*
Over on the eastern side of the lake, Roxanne was searching the cars to find anything she could to help out.   Her sister Dianne was on her mind constantly.   Who knew if she had even survived at all.   Roxanne's tears welled up, and she had a hard time seeing.  In the trunk, she roughly shoved aside old rags and a toolbag, wiping away tears with the back of her hand.  There had to be something in here she could use in this old piece of crap.  She slammed things across the trunk in her anger, beginning to sob.   There had been so many of the maids she'd seen laying on the ground, with no way to tell who was who.

Then her hand found a hard object inside a long bag, and she stopped  Pulling it out, Roxanne realized it was an old rifle case, about four feet long, tall at one end, tapering down to very short at the other.   The rifle case was brown fabric and leather, with leather handles.   She sniffed, wiping her nose.  Somehow it had started to run.  But she wasn't crying.  She was too tough for that.

Unzipping the case, Roxanne pulled out an old hunting rifle, bolt action, wooden stock, padded leather carrying strap.

With a high-power scope.

She stood there for a few moments, taking stock of what she'd found.    Bullets.   The thing would be useless without them.   There just HAD to be bullets.  She searched with a sudden urgency, and from a side pocket she pulled a handful of rifle bullets.   Continuing her search of the trunk and the other cars only came up with these few, and no more.   It looked like this wasn't brought for the fight, but was left here from someone's hunting trip in the who-knew-when.   She gripped them hard in her hand.   Well, she thought.  She would just have to make them count.

Sniffing, and wiping her eyes and nose, Roxanne walked to the side of the car.   She wrapped the sling around her left elbow to keep the rifle stable, and leaned against the car, laying the rifle on the roof, and sighting in on the eastern side of the manor.

Roxanne started scanning.

Her main target was that bear with the bombs and posion gas (@Dreva ).  He may be working for her new boss, but that didn't make him Roxanne's ally.  His gas had killed Roxanne's friends, and if he showed his head, it'd get a bullet.  Gunfights were always so unpredictable, after all.   Behind the scope she gave a harsh smile, and tears from both cheeks dripped onto the car's roof.

Roxanne was torn when it came to Malik Volpe and Matteo Procione.  Malik had been a good employer, if harsh and a bit unpredictable  But he'd lost at the first fight and ran.  Now he was losing the second fight.  Would he be able to protect Roxanne and Dianne?  Or should Roxaane stay turned and trust Matteo's protection?  Until the wolves arrived, Matteo's position in all this had been far, far stronger.   Strength was what Roxanne knew was needed to keep you safe.   Strength was all that mattered.  Matteo had shown his evil side, but also his romantic side - equal parts.  She blushed when she thought back to the romance, and the bedroom.  But part of turning Roxanne had been to hint of threats to her sister, Dianne.    She might line up a shot on Matteo for that, hoped to not have to.

Most of all she was hoping beyond hope to find Dianne.  Her breath caught when she imagined her little sister contorted in death from the gas.  "Slow down, girl," she thought to herself.  "Focus on the breathing or you'll mess up the shot."

In her scan, Roxanne could see the knot of maids at the stairs.  They had come down and were searching the raccons, taking their tommyguns and what little was left of their ammunition.  Every so often a racoon was still alive, badly wounded.   Roxanne watched as a bloody raccoon laying on the ground reached out to raise his pistol, only to have a squirrel maid step on his hand, smashing the pistol to the ground.  The maid pointed down with her own pistol and pulled the trigger twice.

Bang!  Bang!

Roxanne also could see the group of Malik, Zen (@zenmaldita ) and Rimna (@Rimna ).   She didn't trust the Red Panda, and didn't know the Monkey.  She'd watch them, but there didn't seem to be any danger to Malik there.  So she moved on.

Advancing down the sand in Malik's direction, Roxanne could see the two dobermans.  There was some danger there, but they were still far from Malik, and so she kept scanning.

On the pier, blocking the way to the boats, Roxanne finally found Matteo and the rest of his racoons.

That was her view as she scanned across the manor.  Still looking through the scope, the alluring-yet-dangerous Roxanne used one hand to slide the bolt back, chamber her first bullet, and close the bolt.  Like a pro.   One last sniff and and her cold professionalism was in place.


*[Dianne and the wolves]*
((@Diabolica ))
Where could she go?  Dianne tried to remember her training, something about the docks?  Her head was still throbbing from....  something.   Something someone had done to her?  Her right eye started to go dark as she tried to think back to what had happened, and she let the thought go.  Her sight returned to normal.

And there were two wolves, real, wild wolves! Right in front of her!

Dianne tried to control her breathing, but it raced, and her pulse pounded.   She had to get to the docks!  Dianne leapt up and started running, churning the sand.
The wolves gave chase!   It may have been their job to guard and protect this deer-lady  (what was Alpha Wolf thinking, anyway?!  She was prey!)  but that didn't mean they couldn't protect her and enjoy chasing her too!

Joy of the chase!

Dianne and the wolves ran passed the group of Doc, Edelweiss, Boris, Ribby, and the rest.  (@Le Chat Nécro , @Illuminaughty )  Around the manor Dianne ran, making for the pier.

*[Roxanne]*
Someone burst into view by the pier, and Roxanne swiveled to look.

"Oh my god," she whispered intently.   Dianne!   Two more wolves chasing her!  Roxanne's heart raced, and her breath caught in her throat.  But she was prepared, trained, knew exactly what to do.  Deep breath in, out, hold it.  Pulse calmed.  Track the wolf's head.  Lead angle.  Trigger squeeze.  Roxanne's practiced hand worked with muscle memory, chambering the second round even before the first round hit.  And she fired again for the second threat.

The first shot rang out across the water, and took the running wolf right in the head.  It dropped in mid step, tumbling from the wooden pier and into the water with a splash.  The next shot  hit second wolf's chest, stopping it's heart, and it cumpled in a rolling heap.

Roxanne let out a breath.   Dianne was safe.

Then she watched as Dianne ran straight into the arms of Matteo Procione, standing on the pier, surrounded by his goons.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Croaks matched him, step for step, at first remaining on the defensive and refusing to take the risk of going on offense.. Not until an opening was presented. He had the advantage of superior agility, and didn't seem to have any trouble keeping pace, but with every redirected jab, every grip broken, every kick dodged, he was getting pushed further from his destination and further into a corner. The little well tended area of the garden on a ledge overlooking the water would have been a nice place to sit and chat on a sunny afternoon, but  it wasn't a sunny afternoon. It was the buttcrack of dawn, his company--if he was generous enough to call his assailant by such an amiable term--was anything but friendly, and it was the last place Croaks wanted to be.
> He hopped back once more, regaining his footing and taking a few deep breaths- he knew it wasn't practical but he still regretted splitting up. His defense was strong but Ribby had an incredibly solid offense, much better than his own. They were formidable alone, but could give their enemy a _really_ bad time while tag-teaming. '_Ah well'_, he thought as he launched very suddenly into an attack of his own, '_no use cryin' over it now.'_



*[Ryota vs Croaks]*
The Bearded Dragon kept his light attacks up, testing his amphibian opponent.  So far the advantage was Ryotas, but he stayed guarded, knowing that could change.
Then Croaks went on the attack!  Ryota sidestepped, blocked, reversed, blocked again.   He was still maneuvering for a set up.

"You fight well, amphibian," he said, between attacks, breath coming shallow.  "You have skill"

At Croak's next punch, Ryota didn't back up or block.  Instead he anticipated it, stepping forward inside Croak's punch.   He slapped his left arm down trapping Croak's right arm.  They were literally face to face, Ryota's spiny beard against Croak's skin.

"But not enough."

Ryota's free palm came up to smash croaks' chin, then his elbow came down to injure Croak's trapped arm as much as possible, then turned and bending over, holding Croak's trapped arm, went for a throw towards the water behind them.  If successful, Croaks would find himself flying through the air.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> The two continued searching. Monster Wolf was feeling better, less woozy now. His massive head butted Aaron, telling him to get going. They had people to find!


@Le Chat Nécro 
Monster Wolf nudged him hard, urging him to keep moving. “Ok, Wulf. Let’s go.” He said as friendly as possible. Even though he’s a huge monster, he knows that *this *monster had feelings, and Aaron wanted to befriend this monster. Not for protection, as most people would, but to keep him from being lonely.

As they walked into the greenhouse, they saw an undead bison. The sight wasn’t horrendous like Darzio, but it was definitely strange. His questions on who this bison were answered when he saw who he was carrying: it was Edelweiss in a stretcher. 

Aaron gestured to Wulf to hide somewhere as he’d think that the bison would achknowledge the hulking wolf as an enemy. “If he decides to attack, you come in and help me.” 

Wulf obliged and went behind a wall. Aaron walked to the bison, who didn’t even notice him until he said, “Hello. I am not an enemy, I just want to know what you’re doing with the cat.”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

*[The Dobermans]*
((OOC.   Hans and Walter look like this.
Two dobermans






In brown fatigues





Generally looking like this when kitted up:













I don't have the art skills for it, but I can see them in my head.   They've got the wrap around eye protection like dark sunglasses, with the combat headphones on.  They don't have helmets on, although I think some cool artist could design one that would let their ears out.))


Hans and Walter advanced, looking for Malik.  One would creep along while the other crouched, covering the other's movement.  They both had their guns up, scanning.   

Then, they saw them.   A fox, a red panda, and a monkey, all together.  That had to be them. 

"Boss, this is Hans.  Target is in sight."

At that moment, Roxanne's shots rang out.   Hans and Walter both "went prone" dropping to lay flat on the ground, making themselves as small of targets as possible.
At the first shot they weren't able to tell where it came from, but with they were able to fixate on the second one and realize it came from across the lake somewhere.

"Sniper" Walter said, cooly.

The two mercenaries scanned the shoreline looking for the shooter. 

"Looks out of range," Hans replied.   Their rifles were more for short ranges, but they might take a shot if they could find the sniper. 

"Scan for the sniper," said Hans.  "I'll keep an eye on Volpe."   And the two split their attention, and kept watch, ready for anything.


----------



## Diabolica (May 12, 2018)

(@Illuminaughty )
"Pffft, alright froggy, at least you aren't as damaged as kitty cat over there." She says as she turns to see he cat as well as a few new creatures beside her which caught Boris's attention.

Boris heard a little sob coming from the (@Le Chat Nécro ) cat, hoping it wasn't because of the doctors "first aid." He then sees some undead thing emerge from the broken windows, looking like something the doctor would create if she wanted to. The creature carries the cat with their makeshift stretcher.

Boris was about to intervene, thinking it was another weird phenomenon trying to hurt her, when he could feel the Doctors glare. The glare he knew all to well, to follow orders.

He looks at the cat one more time hoping that the zombie was a friendly sort and rushes out of the conservatory.

He takes another look at the forest, it still remains the same, raccoon carcases spread out. Afterwhich he tries to peek at the pier. From what he can see there are only a few boats left, as well as an amphibian in a fist fight with...someone. He couldn't tell, the mansion was in the way again. Unless the Doctor would risk going through the forest, it seemed like the pier was the best option if he could nab a boat before someone else does.

He runs back to the conservatory and reports back to the Doctor.

"I guess were going to have to get there before anyone else..Lets go Boris."

"But what about zem?" He gestures at very injured guests in the conservatory.

She gives a deep sigh and takes one last sip from the now empty bottle of alcohol.

"You should know this by now Boris..." She looks up at the assistant. "Or do I have to remind you..._again_" She says as she walks out of the conservatory through one of the broken windows.

He looked down on the floor, clenching his fist remembering the same tone she used on those words... How being employed to the Doctor was both a blessing...and a curse. He follows the Doctor, feeling a little guilt leaving them alone.


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia hugged Shadir back and gave him a small chuckle. "Well, its been long overdue, huh, signore?" She remarked as she rubbed his back.


He sobbed for a bit and he stopped and dried his tears. "Thank you. I-I haven't felt this way in a long time..." Shadir said with a small smile. _*'try and find out who he was talking about. maybe we can end this and free him!' *_ I told Fia.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> He sobbed for a bit and he stopped and dried his tears. "Thank you. I-I haven't felt this way in a long time..." Shadir said with a small smile. _*'try and find out who he was talking about. maybe we can end this and free him!' *_ I told Fia.



Fia let him go and looked at him. _Okay._ She said to Jack in her mind.  "Prego, signore. Now about your lover...if you don't mind, who was she what happened to her?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia let him go and looked at him. _Okay._ She said to Jack in her mind.  "Prego, signore. Now about your lover...if you don't mind, who was she what happened to her?"


". . .my love...Jane...she was taken from me long ago....by an insane man who tried to sacrifice her to the demon you just saw. When I found her she was dying in that very dress...but I gave up my soul to save her and was possessed by the demon as payment. She ran away from me that night. I never saw her again. Then one mistake led to another and I was bound to the true owner of this body untill he died...or until some one could reunite me with Jane." He said sadly my spirit appearing behind him looking sorry. *'All these years I thought you were a monster...'*


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ". . .my love...Jane...she was taken from me long ago....by an insane man who tried to sacrifice her to the demon you just saw. When I found her she was dying in that very dress...but I gave up my soul to save her and was possessed by the demon as payment. She ran away from me that night. I never saw her again. Then one mistake led to another and I was bound to the true owner of this body untill he died...or until some one could reunite me with Jane." He said sadly my spirit appearing behind him looking sorry. *'All these years I thought you were a monster...'*



Fia felt very sorry for him. He did all that just to end up with pain, sadness, and anger in his heart. Apart of her wanted to hunt down Jane and punch her in the face; however, she doesn't know if this woman is still alive. She rubbed her temples, feeling a bit light headed. Then she realized something. There's still a gas leak somewhere in the manor! And who knows how long she was inhaling the gas, and how deadly it may be. There's also the issue with wolves and Mateo's goons outside, shooting up the place. She doesn't even know if any of her friends are still alive. She has to speed up this process and get them out of there before its too late. She placed her hands on Shadir's shoulder and stared into his eyes. "Signore, I'm really sorry for your troubles. I could only imagine what you went through, and how you must have felt. Perhaps, it is time to move on? I mean, I'm sure you want to see Jane again, but depending how long ago since that incident, it is possible that she moved on with her life. Or maybe she's in the afterlife? I'm sorry. I'm trying to help you find peace." She looks over to the dress and picks it up. She sighed deeply and started to fold it. "I lost someone in my life a long ago, and I had to cope with him being gone. I...I really wish I had the words and wisdom to say in this situation, but all I can think of is to cherish the memories you had of her and move on." The dress was folded nice and neatly in her lap, and then she hands it to him. "And if you want to make things right, give_ him_ the chance to be with someone he loved as well."


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia felt very sorry for him. He did all that just to end up with pain, sadness, and anger in his heart. Apart of her wanted to hunt down Jane and punch her in the face; however, she doesn't know if this woman is still alive. She rubbed her temples, feeling a bit light headed. Then she realized something. There's still a gas leak somewhere in the manor! And who knows how long she was inhaling the gas, and how deadly it may be. There's also the issue with wolves and Mateo's goons outside, shooting up the place. She doesn't even know if any of her friends are still alive. She has to speed up this process and get them out of there before its too late. She placed her hands on Shadir's shoulder and stared into his eyes. "Signore, I'm really sorry for your troubles. I could only imagine what you went through, and how you must have felt. Perhaps, it is time to move on? I mean, I'm sure you want to see Jane again, but depending how long ago since that incident, it is possible that she moved on with her life. Or maybe she's in the afterlife? I'm sorry. I'm trying to help you find peace." She looks over to the dress and picks it up. She sighed deeply and started to fold it. "I lost someone in my life a long ago, and I had to cope with him being gone. I...I really wish I had the words and wisdom to say in this situation, but all I can think of is to cherish the memories you had of her and move on." The dress was folded nice and neatly in her lap, and then she hands it to him. "And if you want to make things right, give_ him_ the chance to be with someone he loved as well."


". . .your right. But I sense there is trouble here. more than I first thought. Is there anything I can do? I need to amend my past sins." He said with a now determined gaze


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 12, 2018)

Edelweiss almost had a heart attack when she saw Angelo stumbling out of her field of vision clutching his mouth, but all that dissolved when she saw who his assailant had been. _Emir! You late sonofabitch, I'm so glad you're here._ If she hadn't already been crying she surely would have started then. Her servant knelt down beside her, looking her over. 

_Doing more stupid shit, eh? I thought we talked about this? Now look at you. What am I going to do with you?_

She thought she could hear his voice waver, a hint of sadness behind his teasing. For once she didn't feel like teasing him back._ Emir, we need to go._

He handled her like she was made of eggshells, delicately lifting her up into his arms while she was still on the stretcher. Slowly, carefully, she turned her head into his chest, letting her hot tears soak into his shirt, hiding her face from the chaos and death around her. _Oh, yeah. Sorry about your flannel. I lost it._

_It's okay. I won't need it. _

There was something weird about the way he said it. Won't. But in her state, Edelweiss thought nothing of it, content to be carried home. As the bison turned, he heard a new person talking to him and stopped, shifting a bit so his arm blocked Edelweiss from any potential attacks. He stared down this newcomer with lifeless eyes, and Edelweiss managed to peak around his fingers. If she could have sighed she would have. 



Asassinator said:


> Wulf obliged and went behind a wall. Aaron walked to the bison, who didn’t even notice him until he said, “Hello. I am not an enemy, I just want to know what you’re doing with the cat.”


@Wulf Canavar 
Nothing. 

There was no response at all from either the bison or the cat in his arms. After a moment of both just staring blankly at the young assassin, they looked at each other. It was the kind of look that best friends give each other, a knowing look, communicating secrets with only their eyes. 

_Another new friend of yours? He.. uh.. he looks interesting._ 

_Not really. He's dumb but harmless. Babe, we need to go. Tell him if you want to but we don't have time for this. 

Right, right. Don't worry. I've got you, kitten.
_
Edelweiss nuzzled back into his chest as Emir looked back up at the dog. Silently he shifted his head, pointing from the dog, to the way to the pier, then back at the dog. Without waiting for a response, he turned away and began walking, the slow deliberate steps of someone carrying precious cargo.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ". . .your right. But I sense there is trouble here. more than I first thought. Is there anything I can do? I need to amend my past sins." He said with a now determined gaze



Fia stood up and pulls out her pistol. "Well, I do need to regroup with my comrades, and then try to find my boss. We may have to evacuate the premises. Also, whoever's body you are processing now, make sure you give it back. Sounds like a plan?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

"Yes but on one condition. You help me find out If Jane is alive or help me get a new body only for me. I don't want to posses anyone anymore."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Yes but on one condition. You help me find out If Jane is alive or help me get a new body only for me. I don't want to posses anyone anymore."



Fia thought about it for a moment. Then she nods to him in agreement. "Okay. I will help you find Jane or find a body."


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> At Croak's next punch, Ryota didn't back up or block. Instead he anticipated it, stepping forward inside Croak's punch. He slapped his left arm down trapping Croak's right arm. They were literally face to face, Ryota's spiny beard against Croak's skin.
> 
> "But not enough."



His eyes went wide- he knew he'd made a mistake.



Wulf Canavar said:


> Ryota's free palm came up to smash croaks' chin, then his elbow came down to injure Croak's trapped arm as much as possible, then turned and bending over, holding Croak's trapped arm, went for a throw towards the water behind them. If successful, Croaks would find himself flying through the air.



Direct hit- if Croaks wasn't so neatly taken by surprise, he might have had the presence of mind to be impressed.. Or at least managed to find some humour in the fact that Ryota had apparently thought the _lake_ was the perfect place to put him. Tumbling off the ledge without an ounce of grace, his world was a blur until he hit the water with a splash, and he didn't come back up. Under the surface, he took stock of his situation- his arm hurt something _fierce_ and the sharp taste of blood filled his mouth but all things considered, it could have been a whole lot worse. He struggled to right himself and get his bearings before promptly fleeing the scene.

Swimming without the use of one arm was possible, though a little awkward and--in this case--a _lot_ painful, but he still had a job to do. He resurfaced silently beneath the pier, hiding in the shadows and listening cautiously to ensure he was alone before making his next move- another mistake could end his mission entirely, and that was something he absolutely could _not_ allow. Far too much was depending on it.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Edelweiss almost had a heart attack when she saw Angelo stumbling out of her field of vision clutching his mouth, but all that dissolved when she saw who his assailant had been. _Emir! You late sonofabitch, I'm so glad you're here._ If she hadn't already been crying she surely would have started then. Her servant knelt down beside her, looking her over.
> 
> _Doing more stupid shit, eh? I thought we talked about this? Now look at you. What am I going to do with you?_
> 
> ...




*[Wulf with Aaron]*
Monster Wolf was enjoying himself, peering out around the wall.    Aaron was talking to the bison and the cat, but there were several other people there.   Those others shouldn't be left behind either, so he came out nudging, stepping on people, getting them moving.  It looked like Doc and Boris (@Diabolica ) had simply left all their patients laying there.

Big Mama, (@zenmaldita )
Ribby (@Illuminaughty )

He head butted them both, to get them moving to follow Emir, and anyone else who might get left behind.

Monster Wolf paused....

He scented the area and realized that Dianne and two of the pack had literally just been there.  His ears perked up and his tail came up!   Now THAT was someone he really wanted to see again!   The huge wolf bounded off, following their trail.


*[Dobermans, Matteo, and Battlemaids]*

Matteo's raccons ducked and looked for the shooter when Roxanne killed the wolves, but they weren't able to make out where it had come from.   Matteo however stood tall.  He smirked as fate eliminated two more of his adversaries - those two wolves.  From the direction of the shots, and the calls from the dobermans about it, that sexy Roxanne must have found Dad's old hunting rifle in the car.   It was a sign of providence to Matteo that things were playing out to his advantage this way.  He'd likely see all of Malik's friends and allies killed right here.  Today.   He bared his teeth in a wicked grin.

Matteo held Dianne slightly away from him, looking her up and down, lustily.  Openly admiring her attractive form, her dirty and torn maids uniform.

"Well, well, well,"  he smirked.   If it isn't the lovely Dianne.   Evacuating?  I think not.  And there'll be more coming behind you I'll wager."   He slung his tommygun over his shoulder, pulling his pistol.  Then took her arm painfully in one hand, held her at gunpoint with the other.   Looking out across the water, he turned her to put her between himself and the cars, where he suspected Roxanne was watching.   That doe was as sexy as she was dangerous.  Matteo felt confident that he'd turned her to his service, but on a day like today it didn't pay to take chances.   The one thing he wasn't counting on was that simply by putting the gun on her, he was confirming Roxanne's fears.

To the dobermans, over the radio, he said,

"I've been delayed.  Open fire on Malik.  Kill that dannata volpe."

To the group of racoons around him, he ordered,

"Guard the boats.   Prevent anyone from leaving this island!"

((If anyone is trying to get off the island near the pier, feel free to fight off a raccoon or two who's guarding your boat.   If you want to fight Matteo directly, write a challenge or an attack on him and we can play it out,  would be cool)


*[The Dobermans, Hans and Walter]*

At Matteo's order, Hans and Walter started shooting.   They took shots at Malik first, but also Zen and Rimna as well   (@zenmaldita, @Rimna)

They weren't ignoring the sniper, but they crawled to cover so they couldn't be seen.


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia thought about it for a moment. Then she nods to him in agreement. "Okay. I will help you find Jane or find a body."


"Good now let's get going." he said grabing his blade witch changed again.! It was longer and had a n angel wing at the tip of it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> @Wulf Canavar
> Nothing.
> 
> There was no response at all from either the bison or the cat in his arms. After a moment of both just staring blankly at the young assassin, they looked at each other. It was the kind of look that best friends give each other, a knowing look, communicating secrets with only their eyes.
> ...



Aaron understood what the bison meant, and as he was walking away, he turned back to find the hippo and one of the frogs lying there, very, very ill and injured.


Wulf Canavar said:


> He head butted them both, to get them moving to follow Emir, and anyone else who might get left behind.


“We need to get moving, people.” Aaron urged as they started to get up. The frog was hurt by he could still walk. Aaron escorted him and the hippo to the pier.


Wulf Canavar said:


> Monster Wolf paused....
> 
> He scented the area and realized that Dianne and two of the pack had literally just been there. His ears perked up and his tail came up! Now THAT was someone he really wanted to see again! The huge wolf bounded off, following their trail.


While Aaron was assisting the two, Wulf turned to another direction and trailed off. Aaron sniffed around and came to the same conclusion Wulf had. _He can handle himself, _Aaron thought, and continued to the pier.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Good now let's get going." he said grabing his blade witch changed again.! It was longer and had a n angel wing at the tip of it.



"Right!" Fia leaves the room with Shadir. As they hurry down the hall, Fia turns her earring to the right to the main staff's open station, try to contact anyone @Wulf Canavar @zenmaldita . "Fia to team. Come in. I'm on the fourth floor with a gentleman, heading down the halls. Is anyone there?! Please answer!"  She turns her attention to Shadir. "By the way, my name is Fiammetta. What's yours?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

"The one who I share this body with is Jack he's the one speaking to you in your mind. I was called Shadir but My true name is christopher. but you can call me Chris."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "The one who I share this body with is Jack he's the one speaking to you in your mind. I was called Shadir but My true name is christopher. but you can call me Chris."



"Oh. Well it's nice to meet you, both." Fia tries to contact her crew again and just sighed when there's no answer. "So, Chris. What kind of body do you need? Does it matter if its dead or alive? Because, I'm sure we have plenty of dead bodies lying around. But if you need a live body, well, that may be a bit difficult."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Right!" Fia leaves the room with Shadir. As they hurry down the hall, Fia turns her earring to the right to the main staff's open station, try to contact anyone @Wulf Canavar @zenmaldita . "Fia to team. Come in. I'm on the fourth floor with a gentleman, heading down the halls. Is anyone there?! Please answer!"  She turns her attention to Shadir. "By the way, my name is Fiammetta. What's yours?"





HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh. Well it's nice to meet you, both." Fia tries to contact her crew again and just sighed when there's no answer. "So, Chris. What kind of body do you need? Does it matter if its dead or alive? Because, I'm sure we have plenty of dead bodies lying around. But if you need a live body, well, that may be a bit difficult."



[Battlemaids]
"Fia to team. "  came the call over the headset.  The leader of the remaining maids took the call.  

"We're outside the main entrance, down on the sand.  If you come down the staircase outside, we're at the bottom."

"Don't mind the mess,"  she said, meaning the wolf and racoon bodies scattered around.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> [Battlemaids]
> "Fia to team. "  came the call over the headset.  The leader of the remaining maids took the call.
> 
> "We're outside the main entrance, down on the sand.  If you come down the staircase outside, we're at the bottom."
> ...



When she heard the voice of one of her comrades, her ears perked up and eyes widen in excitement. " Oh thanked god! I'm really glad that you are alright! We're on our way! Any news on the Don or Big Mama?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> When she heard the voice of one of her comrades, her ears perked up and eyes widen in excitement. " Oh thanked god! I'm really glad that you are alright! We're on our way! Any news on the Don or Big Mama?"




[Battlemaids]
The leader of the remaining maids answered again.   

"No, I can't get either of them.   No answer.   There is some shooting out here though, and I think I can see Malik from here."


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh. Well it's nice to meet you, both." Fia tries to contact her crew again and just sighed when there's no answer. "So, Chris. What kind of body do you need? Does it matter if its dead or alive? Because, I'm sure we have plenty of dead bodies lying around. But if you need a live body, well, that may be a bit difficult."


"The outer body is not a big deal. but the organs have to be in near perfect condition so I don't die from any complications." Chris said as he walked. _*'you know I kinda liked him better as Shadir' *_I sai to Fia


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> [Battlemaids]
> The leader of the remaining maids answered again.
> 
> "No, I can't get either of them.   No answer.   There is some shooting out here though, and I think I can see Malik from here."



"Damnit!" She cursed as she fears the worse. But she has to remain focus on getting out and staying alive. "I will be there, soon! Please protect the Don!" 

Meanwhile, with the leader (who I am going to name her Rosa), the four remaining maids is keeping lookout while carrying the Tommy guns.  A white mink named Isabella, walked up to Rosa in alarm. "Rosa! Someone is trying to shoot at the Don and the other two with him! We must go protect him and leave!" 

"But we can't leave!" protested Ariel, a brown and white Charles Spaniel. "This is our home!" 

"Umm, have you not seen the corpses in this place?" questioned Satine, a porcupine. "We also are dealing with these assholes. Not to mention, we have a gas leak in the manor!" 

Tori, a brown field mouse, turns to them. "I just thought of something. Has anyone called the police?" 

The other maids just stared at her, which made the mouse fold her ears back. "W-what?" 

Satine rolled her eyes. "Tori, in case you haven't noticed, we work for a mob boss. So we don't normally need the aid of the police. Besides, when we do call them, they come when everything is over. They're pretty useless."

Isabella looks back at Rosa. "So what do we do?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "The outer body is not a big deal. but the organs have to be in near perfect condition so I don't die from any complications." Chris said as he walked. _*'you know I kinda liked him better as Shadir' *_I sai to Fia



_Are you serious? You rather have THAT guy back? Honestly!_ She said in her head and nod to Chris. "Well, I guess that's understandable. Let's see if we can find a body that doesn't have too much bullet holes in it." Soon, Fia and Chris reached the staircase and headed down the steps. Each floor they went down, she noticed several bodies of the staff members, which some of them were her friends. She quickly looked away and kept going while carefully stepping over their bodies. But then she stops dead in her tracks when she sees the Gardener on the ground laying on his back. "LEO!" She rushed over to his body and kneeled to him. She looked down at him and checked his pulse. Nothing. He was dead. More likely from the first gas that got in the vents. Her ears folded back and looked at him in sadness. "Oh, Leo. Not you, too." She reached out to his dead man's cheek and caresses it gently. " Riposa in pace, Leo. Hai coltivato i fiori più belli del mondo. E tu eri anche un grande amante a letto. Possa tu trovare pace in cielo." She leans down and lightly kissed his forehead.


----------



## Dreva (May 13, 2018)

(Meanwhile, somewhere far away from the Volpe's Manor.)

The burning cargo ship sitting beside the pier brilliantly illuminated the night sky and loud bangs were still occasionally heard as the fire consumed the hull and the fuel tank of the cargo ship. Dreva and Arnaveh were observing with impassive impression as the flame provided them with a touch of warmth even as they were sitting on a rooftop few hundred yards away overlooking the burning ship.

Sirens were wailing on the backdrop as the fire engines and police forces were racing to the scene of destruction. By the time they arrived, the goods would’ve been completely obliterated by the fire.

After the successful raid that evening, they took a rest while relishing on the display of their triumph. They were both still wearing their grey combat fatigues, bullet-proof vest strapped to their torso, their faces hidden behind black ski masks and night vision goggle attached to their forehead.

“Well, you’re alive then, eh?” the bunny softly muttered to the bear. His life had been hanging on a thread and this successful raid had just spared his. She folded her leg, sat beside the bear and put her_ M4A1_ carbine on the floor.

“You seem quite disappointed, Arnaveh!” The bear snorted “And what do you think I’ve been doing this whole time? I didn’t conjure this intel out of thin air!”

“Geez, that was uneventful!” The bunny japed. “Five men squad breached the whole perimeter in less than ten minutes?! Why didn’t you tell us earlier to raid this premises?!”

“First of all, you were wrong. It was a six men squad. What do you think I was doing up here popping three heads with this?” the bear protested and tugged out his camo-draped _Dragunov_ sniper rifle to show off to the bunny.

“Secondly” his voice turned deeper as he straightened his glasses. “The mobster’s best men were all out there in the manor thinning their own ranks. Two weeks, no, one week ago if you attempted a similar raid we would all end up in the morgue!”

“You are pure evil, little bear!” the bunny commended him and applauded him. “He enlisted your service and you double-crossed him! That is the bear I’ve always known!”

“It was nothing but his bad luck, my dear Naveh” the bear drew a deep breath “I bet he didn’t know the nature of the contraband and just be content with the fat paycheck. He just happened to cross path against us. But now, he would know what kind of fire he’s been toying with.”

“You must understand” the bear stared deep into her eye “I never owe any loyalty to anyone but my country. That is one thing I would never betray.”

The bunny breathed a deep sigh, mulling the bear’s word. She shook her head and gazed at Dreva’s left leg, or what was left of it.

“You’re right, little bear” The bunny for once agreed with him. “We would all be dead if it weren’t for that stupid war on the manor. Considering how you left that place not in one piece, thanks to the hospitality of their maids.”

_The maid!_ The bunny’s words reminded him again of the terror back in the manor. He started trembling in fear and froze in silence when he vividly recalled the scene. “_Che il tuo Dio ti aiuti” _the maid voice rang again on his head.

His breathing became more labored and his hands twitched. Feeling an itch on his lower left, his hands reached his lower leg but nothing was there but a phantom limb. The knife was there and “Splat!”, there was nothing left but pool of blood.

Arnaveh approached Dreva and rubbed the bear’s shivering shoulder. Sensing a great anxiety as the bear was recalling the figment of his memories, she tried to comfort him. “Hey, it’s okay” The bunny reassured him. “It’s gonna be alright.”

“You did great back there. You did it for the right cause” she held his hand. ”Your country should be proud of you and your sacrifice.”

“NO, I DID NOT!” the bear snapped at her. “It was not okay at all! This is god’s punishment for me! Too many innocent people died because of me!”

The bunny were startled by his sudden burst of anger and moved away from him. She has known him for years in their works as covert special ops unit but never has she seen him losing his temper. As the situation grew tense, a very loud explosion thundered from the ships.

*BOOM!!* *BOOM!!*

A very large fireball has just flared from the ship’s deck and billowed big mushroom cloud several hundred feet to the sky. The ship started listing on its side and slowly sinking to the sea.

“Reporting in, sergeant” suddenly a male voice from their radio interrupted the silence. “We have gotten rid of all evidence! Team Alpha is now moving back into checkpoint Rigel! Over.”

“Good job men!” the bunny replied with audacity “Pick me up now at checkpoint Carin! Over.”

“Copy that, sarge!” the voice complied before the bunny squelched the radio.

The bear gazed into the bunny’s eye and they stayed silent for nearly a minute before he broke the silence “Arnaveh, I’m sorry. I just…”

“You know what?” the bunny interrupted him “I’ll take you to my family doctor. He’s a great therapist and he’s done miracles for my dad. You know, he helped my old man back to his feet after both of his legs were shattered by mortar shell back then.”

“Thanks…. Naveh. I… don’t know how to pay you back.”

“Hey! Don’t be, little bear” she stood up, took her _M4A1_ carbine and Dreva’s _Dragunov_ rifle, and gave the bear his crutches. “Let’s go home!”

The bear didn’t respond. His eyes were fixed to the burning ship. The flames were shining on his eyes.

“Hey, bear!” the bunny called. “What are you doing? We’re leaving!”

“What will tomorrow hold, I wonder?” the bear softly muttered.

“Huh? Well, me and my men will book a ticket back to Tel Aviv tomorrow. We're all done here. Do you want me to get one for you as well?”

“No, not that” he sighed. “Today, we have just broadcasted to the world the end of status quo. We are the first to capitalize on their weakness. Not to mention the mayhem Volpes are having in their own manor. What will happen next, I wonder?”

“You still care about them?!” the bunny became puzzled. “Don’t tell me that you’re going to stay?!”

“I suppose I am.”

“So unlike you, little bear!” the bunny mocked him. “I never took you for someone who held a grudge!”

“You’ve got me all wrong, Naveh!” the bear turned his gaze to her. “I’m not pursuing a vendetta nor am I holding one. This has somehow become too personal. It has become intriguing to my mind.”

The bunny didn’t answer it. She became uneasy and pondered what inner conflict her companion was going through inside his little head. Finally after staring blankly to the bear for a moment, she approached the bear and rubbed his head.

“You know what? I’ll drop you off to the nearest hospital. We’ll talk about this tomorrow, m’kay?”


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

@Dreva​
True to her promise, Arnaveh dropped Dreva to the nearest hospital so the bear could get some rest. However rest was the last thing on Dreva’s mind that night. For a solid thirty minutes, Dreva paced back and forth in his room – if it was even considered as one. While his superiors were ‘happy’ with the information on the shipyard, they were also quite ‘happy’ to remind of the agent of his place.

As soon as command heard of Arnaveh’s generosity, they were quick to make their own arrangements with the hospital to accommodate their dearly beloved agent. A standard accommodation turned into a windowless confine only a few feet wide. An average Joe would’ve been driven mad but Dreva knew worse - much worse.

After a couple more paces, Dreva stopped in front of the bedside table and fished an object he smuggled out of the manor. It was a locket with a carved enamel of a letter V surrounded by roses.

_V is for Volpe, I assume_, Dreva thought as he turned it over.

The maid who took his leg dropped the trinket as she collapsed on the floor. She was just one woman whose collective time didn’t amount to an hour in his life but her voice and face is forever embedded in his mind - cackling madly for eternity.

Normally, Dreva would’ve left it be. He was an assassin, not a grave robber. However, the small light that the trinket emitted in the basement was too suspicious to ignore. For all he knew, it could’ve been another bomb and by irony’s cruel humor, it could’ve been more powerful than the one embedded in the maid’s knife.

Alas, it was a mere tracker.

Out of spite for his missing leg, Dreva ripped the device from the broach and crushed it with his paw. His companions will find him. His call for help will be heard. _Hers will be lost_.

_“I never took you for someone who held a grudge!”_ Arnaveh’s voice echoed in his mind.

_I don’t_. It was just personal curiosity.

Curious, Dreva opened the locket and there she was. The locket housed an old photo of the maid. She was younger in the photo. She wore a proud smile and held her head up high. Her eyes were hidden underneath her fringe but Dreva knew she was staring him down – victorious even in death.

Dreva’s eyes traveled to the words etched on the back of the cover: _“Servirò questa casa fino alla morte." _

_I will serve this house until I die. _

Dreva closed the locket shut with his thumb and put it back in the drawer as if telling her to shut up.

A Loyalist is not a foreign concept to the bear. Many around the world have perished due to ignorance and blind dedication to their despicable leaders. However, the maid who had done him in was no soldier fighting for country, religion, or what have you. She was a servant who probably cooked, cleaned, and other mundane tasks. Her frightening dedication could only result from utter love and respect for her employer. Which Dreva was intrigued to know, just who are the Volpes to earn this kind of loyalty?

From the drawer the pendant suddenly emitted static, and then a muffled voice.

_“Transmission Complete.”_

*Dreva decided to [Trace the Transmission] [Tell Arnaveh About it] [Improvise]*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar @Rimna​*WALTER & ZEN*

Hans and Walter open fired to the group by the greenhouse – the roaring bullets hit everything within sight as Zen, Rimna and Malik scattered for cover. Walter’s keen eyes spotted the red panda’s tail and ceased fire to report to Matteo while Hans continued the assault.

Malik and Rimna ducked behind the greenhouse and returned fire. Six misfired bullets were enough to inform Hans that the target had a scarcity of bullets and was injured enough to miss _that much_. With his boss’ go signal, Hans might as well have fun with the job and shot the structure - showering the two with glass shards as he advanced further inland.

Meanwhile Walter rolled away from the crossfire and took note of the enemy positions. Malik and the unknown monkey retreated further south towards the pier. Hans followed suit. The lady in question was still within _his_ area.

“Boss, the red woman’s here.” Walter said calmly against the mic on his neck.

“How convenient! Fate is on our side today, boys!” Matteo snickered, his grip on Dianne tightened as he tried to hide his intensifying anger. “Father hired that double-crossing bitch. I was against it but does the old fool listen? No! Now he’s gone to heaven without a head!”

The raccoon continued his spiel and Walter listened patiently. He and Walter knew the pay was less than attractive but having a chance to put down Malik Volpe was a prize in itself. If they do this right, their client base would expand exponentially. After all, taking out the top competitor in the wine market can make a new dynasty. Monopolizing the market could finally be possible –_ IF they hire us, of course._

“Do we kill the girl, too?” Walter asked as he scanned the surroundings for the 2nd prize. Soon he found her and aimed for the fox-bear’s legs as she hid in the brush. Her red fur was never good camouflage.

“No,” Matteo sighed, “She transferred the family’s dough to god knows where! We need her alive.”

A wicked smile crept on Walter’s face. Looks like there’s a chance for a bigger paycheck. Walter put his finger on the trigger and fired and the girl yelped from the shot.

Drip.

Drip.

Drip.

Walter’s left shoulder stiffened as the blue liquid poured into his system. No wonder she held still; she was aiming right at him too! _Limb for limb, ah the irony._

While his left arm began to ignore his commands, the rest of his body still cooperated. The Doberman was fortunate enough to turn his face away from the butt of a tranquilizer gun. The useless weapon flew straight into the water.

When Walter turned his face to look ahead, the red panda had started to scale the castle wall towards a second floor window several feet from the ground. Bright red blood streamed from her right knee, slowing her down. She would have been an easy shot if half of his upper body wasn’t acting funny. Whatever the blue liquid was, it contaminated his bloodstream faster the more he moved.

Without wasting another movement, he expertly gripped his rifle one handed and aimed, this time for an arm. _There’s no water below here. She’ll die if she drops from that height._

*Walter [Shoots her arm] [Lets her go and join Hans] [Improvise]*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

@Rimna @Wulf Canavar​*RIMNA, MALIK, & HANS*

Meanwhile, several glass shards grazed the top of Rimna’s head and the tip of his tail as he laid flat on his back. His arms crossed above him to shield his face and head. As a former black ops agent, minor cuts wouldn’t bother him at all. However the salt water in his fur made the annoying little cuts a tad more annoying. Rimna lowered his arms and took a peek to assess the situation. The monkey expected his eyes to be slightly blinded by the morning sky but found his eyes to be shielded from the sunlight just fine by the Don’s body over him.

_Wait._

“What the hell?” Rimna hissed, remembering not to give their scandalous position away. The fox’s blood slowly dripped on the monkey’s face as the bigger chunks of glass stabbed the foolish Don’s back.

“We _have_ a deal.” Malik said roughly as he propped his arms to face the monkey. “Your life…for Vlad and Jack’s.”

Rimna’s face contorted to a confused mixture of concern, embarrassment, and slight panic. While this unimaginable oaf saved his life yet again, Rimna could tell that this fox’s series of bad decisions was just going to domino to hell. That and somewhere out there, a lady unknown to Rimna was probably cursing his entire existence and would’ve killed to trade places with him. _That_ must be the reason behind the sudden chill that spotted his arms.

Teeth clenched, the monkey’s mind raced to the best way to maneuver out of this very awkward position without giving each other further damage. However time waited for no one when a steel-toed boot kicked his unsolicited prince charming straight in the gut and sent the fox rolling only a few feet from a laughing raccoon on the pier. The towering doberman simply stepped over Rimna like he was not worth a sideways glance.

“Get the cooler!” Malik shouted at him across the lawn.

_Cooler? Did he mean that stinking coffin with three people in it?!_

Rimna quickly got up with his hands – never mind the tiny shards that stabbed his palms. He needed to move _now_. The monkey’s eyes darted at their guns laid on the ground: only two.

Stupid as he may seem, the don had good sense to arm himself with at least one firearm. How will the fox fare, Rimna did not know. One thing was for sure; the altruistic, if not foolish, act reminded Rimna of his superiors and the monkey found a stronger desire to help.

_But how?_

*Rimna decided to [Get the cooler] [Join the fight] [Find a way to call for back up] [Improvise]*
​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

@HopeTLioness @JackJackal​
“Didn’t know you were with the gardener.”

Fia turned with a start and her gaze met an empty hallway. 

_Who said that? *Oh, right*!_ 

Fia had tuned her earpiece to the public channel and just broadcasted her heartfelt and passionate relationship with a hedge trimmer. It would have been _quite_ the juicy gossip if they wasn't for the calamity that had befallen their home. Soon, the network started to buzz with life as more gossips - _er_ - staff had paid their condolences out of jest.

_That's right, laugh and inhale more gas, you morons! _Fia shook her head, but couldn't help laugh in relief. _Thank goodness, there's more of us!_

“Rest in Peace, Leo.” Another chimed, “Yeah…He was a good kisser.”

"Okay, who said that?!" Fia almost shouted. "You and me. Let's go! _Mano a Mano_."

Before the channel could erupt into a network of boisterous laughter and poited fingers, an 8 bit tune interrupted. Everyone in network listened in - recognizing the incoming transmission. As Fia waited, she looked at her companion, Shadir, and gestured Leo's body if it was good enough. There were no bullet holes and the body was physically fit. Of course the organs may be damaged from the nerve agent that the gardener inhaled.

*Jack/Shadir decides to [Take Leo's body] [Tell Fia that all bodies in the manor are unfit for possession] [Improvise]*
​"_Servirò questa casa fino alla morte._" Finally a voice replaced the static in the channel. Fia could hear gasps from the others as they all recognized who the voice and the pass-code belonged to. "Evacuate everyone. Call the family back. My time is short." And cut. Celeste's message was short, precise, and sounded like she was running out of breath. Fia felt her gut churn as she recalled her superior's true last words. They were not a calm command, but a mockery to whoever it was that put her down. _I might have been the only one who heard it_. _How dare I idle around here when there's work to be done?_

With a renewed spirit, Fia stood up and looked outside the window.

BANG BANG BANG

The chambermaid quickly ducked her head back as bullets were shot right underneath her. Slowly, she took a peek and saw two dogs assaulting her boss. 

CLICK

Her pistol aimed for one dog's head but willed herself to stop. _Celeste ordered us to evacuate_. Fia's clenched her teeth and made her eyes scan the perimeter for more possibilities. She had to cram her neck to get a good view of the pier but it was blocked by an unsavory gent with Dianne's neck locked in his arms.

DIANNE'S NECK?!

*Fia [Attempts a Shot at the Raccoon holding Dianne at Gunpoint] [Proceed with the Evacuation] [Improvise]*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

@HopeTLioness​*THE MAIDS: ROSA, ISABELLA, ARIEL, SANTINE & TORI*

Rosa stood with arms folded as she supervised the clean up of the corpses that littered their front lawn. It was protocol to tidy up fallen foes into a neat pile to be collected later. What happened to the corpses was none of their concern. _We clean, that's it_. However, one cannot help to form a theory every now and then. Even Rosa had one but never dared speak of it as it led to dire consequences. On Tori's first night, the mouse had suggested that the Don collected the corpses and buried them in the vineyard. _No wonder the grapes were so healthy and delicious - not to mention the wine! The earth was fat with our enemies' blood. _

Unfortunately for Tori, Big Mama didn't appreciate her macabre opinion on the matter and banned the newbie out of the kitchen for six months. All her kitchen duties were replaced with heavy lifting instead.

There were more theories that landed the girls with less severe consequences. Rosa would go through them all but the gunshots that echoed in the valley were getting too much to bear. Her squirrel ears twitched and her legs ached to run toward the sound and aid whoever the poor soul was. However, _this was protocol._ And if, by any chance, that poor soul who was getting shot at was their Don, she was better off not interfering. 

_Besides, there is work to be done. Unlike those slackers gossiping on the channel, we're professionals. _

While they waited for Fia, Rosa had divided her already small group into two. She sent Ariel and Tori to the eastern shore where the conservatory was to help with the evacuation. Ariel's keen nose can detect threats easily and her brown fur blended perfectly with the rising sun. Tori on the other hand was as quick her mouth.

Isabella, Santine, and herself remained at the front to clean up the mess and hold the bridge in case the barrier suddenly falls. 

Ah, yes...the barrier.

Although the barrier was still up, it was slowly dissolving from a small round hole on the top of the dome. Something was _wrong_ with this one. Someone else had cast the barrier and not the Madame's chosen vessel. _Had Celeste done the barrier, we wouldn't be receiving so much damage! A seagull might as well drop its crap on the driveway! Whoever did *this* sorry piece of work did us all a good service! _

Suddenly, Rosa's accusations were cut short when an 8 bit tune played across their network and had ceased everyone's gossiping. 

"_Servirò questa casa fino alla morte._" It was Celeste's voice. Rosa held onto her broach that was pinned neatly in the middle of her collar. Isabella and Santine paused as well after they tossed the last raccoon carcass onto the pile. Cold sweat ran against Rosa's back as her ears detected the worst: It was a recorded message.

_"Evacuate everyone. Call the family back. My time is short."_ 

That's it. The message ended as soon as it came. Everyone on the line was silent.

"No wonder the barrier was crap!" Rosa finally lost her composure as he jabbed at the sky. "Behold, ladies. Our only escape route. Had Celeste cast this barrier, we won't be able to escape the solid walls at all. Whoever made this sorry excuse of a magic barrier did us all a favor."

Isabella and Santine exchanged glances, unsure if Rosa was vomiting sarcasm or if the sky was really their only way out. 

"But how do we escape from the top...?" Isabella dared to ask.

The porcupine maid's eyes widened. "My team cleaned the helicopter yesterday! We can use that to evacuate."

"Not a lot of us." Isabella disagreed all too quickly. "We'd have to go back inside to access the stairs for it too."

"_No, no, no_, you don't get it cos you're too pretty to be sent to clean it, _Bella_." Santine said patronizingly. "The thing's fitted with a high powered machine gun. We can provide cover fire for everyone heading towards the pier."

*Rosa decided to [Go with the Helicopter Plan] [Contact the family instead] [Improvise]*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

@Illuminaughty​*CROAKS & RIBBY*

THUD

Croaks kicked a little too hard and hit the top of his noggin when he resurfaced underneath the pier. Fortunately for him, the resounding gunshots covered his embarrassing little thud. Unfortunately, it was his boss getting shot at. Who knew they were only this far apart!? With a frustrated grunt Croaks submerged himself and kept only his eyes above as he weighed his options. He wished it was as simple as _'who do I help to make sure we get paid?'_ but alas, it wasn't so.

Searching for answers, the frog scanned the surroundings once more and found the bearded dragon still on the prowl to finish him off. Afterall, you can't trust a frog to just die in the water. Croaks continued his scan of the vicinity and took note of the hostiles still stationed at every possible escape route.

Road? Blocked. River? Guarded. Pier? He could barely see through the gaps. By the sound of it, some looney's holding a poor girl hostage right above him. A solid hour ago, he and Ribby could have clocked the raccoon to the afterlife, but now, after everything? _Nah. _Fightin' takes energy and most of his energy was spent paroling and hunting a missing girl all night.

Croaks sighed. _At least the girl's somewhat armed with a knife tied to her thigh....whoa there!_

Croaks shut his eyes and shook his head. Look at me, peepin' up a lady's skirt. _Even my dear grandma-ma would curse in heaven if she saw me like this! Alright, *Froggy*, focus. None of that was intentional...so let's get back to work._

He took his radio and shook it._ It ain't cheap so it better work_. Croaks pressed a button.

"Ey pal. Pier's blocked. There's a barricade upriver too."

KKKSHHHKKK "About time! We're bleedin in 'ere. So what--whatdowedo huh? How many blokes blockin the pier?"

"About 10. Their head honcho's got a hostage."

Ribby clicked his tongue. Croaks sighed in agreement. 

"We can't _just_ gun him down."

"What about, boss? That wise guy'll know what to do."

"How's Ms. Schwarz?"

"Answer the question, CROAKS."

The deer maid screamed right on top of him - getting a jolt out of Croaks underneath the pier. He risked peeking outside to investigate the hullabaloo and saw their employer rolling in dirt from a kick to the stomach.

"Don't tell Ms. Schwarz."

There was silence, unusual for Ribby's end. Croaks waited for a minute but decided to spill the beans right after the 60 second grace period was over. "It's pretty bad, but I think I saw him move. Look man, we need to skeddaddle. One way or ano--"

The frog moved his gaze further east. There he caught sight of a motor boat speeding away from the conservatory with what looked like the doctor and her assistant. (@Diabolica ) 

Croaks' heart raced as his mind did a terrible tango with several questions. _Oh! They found a boat?! Did they take Ms. Edelweiss? Are they going to the hospital? Where is she? Should I go back? Is Ribby with them? Can they make it out of here?_

CLICK. A familiar cold touched the back of the frog's head.

"State your name and business, sir." 

Croaks sighed. They're just all over the goddamn place, aren't they? "Croaks," He raised his hands and continued kicking to keep himself afloat. "I'm here to protect a _certain lady._"

"Name of the lady in question?"

"Top secret."

The gun jabbed further to the back of his skull. Croaks stood his ground - er well, his spot in this lake. He wasn't sure who was behind him and whose side they were on. He might as well be vague and general with his answers to keep his brains where they belong.

"Boss' orders."

"And which boss is that?"

Patience wearing thin, Croaks quickly turned around and hit the assailant's wrist as he maneuvered the gun into---

_*PLOOP*. _

The sound was was so comical and pathetic, both he _and _his assailant watched the fire arm sink deeper into the depths. Croaks shot an accusing glare at his injured arm. _Of course_ he had to completely forget about his useless limb when he decided to disarm a possible hostile presence. Of course his arm wasn't there to follow up, and catch the gun! Of course his assailant had to be another lady.

Lady? "Hey, you're...Aren't you the gal at the gate?"

The wolfdog was taken a back as her eyes widened in realization. "You're one of the frogs that got hired yesterday! I signed your papers..."

"And yet you held me at gunpoint."

"I...I didn't recognize you without the hat on." 

Hat? Croaks reached for the defining accessory on top of his head but met nothing but air. Croaks' eyes darted around for it - surely it would just resurface somewhere nearby. It's not like it was anything expensive or special. However, like the lady wolfdog said - she didn't recognize him without it; the hat _is_ part of his image.

Soon he found the hat floating on the surface towards (@Wulf Canavar ) Ryota's hands like an unfaithful lover. The bearded dragon picked it up, gave it a sniff, and quickly turned his lizard head towards the pier. 

Croaks knew the odds were against him this time around and pondered on a wiser choice.

"There's a boat waiting for us a few kilometers from here. We should evacuate everyone."

"Yeah? Enlighten me." Judging by her diving apparatus, Croaks concluded that the girl James Bond'ed her way back.

"Swam." The wolfdog held up her paw and showed the frog a set of keys. "There's a motorboat O'Maley uses for fishing stowed in a cavern underneath the kitchen."

"The kitchen? That's a long way off, tuts. Not to mention we'd have to swim past the hostiles on the east shore."

"We can dive deep enough. Either that or you face that." 

Croaks's eyes followed the finger she pointed towards the shore. His hat was bobbing up and down as Ryota swam towards him - ready for another round underwater.

*The frog decided to [Stealth Swim to the Motor Boat] [Dive for the gun] [Improvise]*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

@Diabolica ​
The doctor's motorboat finally came to a halt and hid among the reeds in the eastern forest's shore. The spider woman immediately got of and called for Boris to follow. There was no answer, no movement. Boris looked longingly at the manor for a solid minute before the doctor had to call him again.

"Boris." Her voice was stern, heavy.

Silence.

"BORIS."

Her call was overshadowed by a gunshot from the castle.

"*BORIS!*"

BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG - _confound these infernal gunshots and let me talk!_

"Ve can get shot vrom ze pier if ve go to sea." Boris broke his silence flatly. "Zere are miles of vilderness 'urther east, even more up north. Car? Surrounded by hostiles in ze vest."

_I can't believe this. We've been through this hundreds of times and you pick today to grow a conscience? _"What are you saying?"

"Ve can't leave, not in vone piece - not quickly. Ve can get caught." The tiger looked up at the morning sky. "Ze barrier's up as vell."

Ha, barrier. The spider crossed her arms and rolled her eyes for the 2nd time today. There had only been one other instance when she saw the barrier cast by the proper vessel. While it was impenetrable, it was also annoyingly inconvenient because those inside, can't get out. However the gaping hole on top of the dome might be something to consider. "You saw *who* made this barrier. _Surely_ this one will fall soon. It might not even have the same structural integrity as the usual ones. _We can get out._"

"And zen vwat? Find anozer customer to abandon?" Boris mumbled through gritted teeth - still refusing to get off the boat.

"Don't think I didn't hear that, kitty cat. Need I remind you again?"

"Remind him of what?" By fate's good humor, a hunting rifle was cocked right at their heads by a spotted dear. She stood from the road with a car behind her. She was obviously from outside the barrier and managed to walk inside it no problem - confirming the doctor's suspicions. _Hello, miss fortune._

*The Doctor chose to [Humor the Deer with Lies] [Attempt to overpower her and steal the car] [Improvise]*​


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

@Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro @Asassinator @Wulf Canavar​*RIBBY & EDELWEISS, AARON & WULF*

The deafening sounds of gunfire echoed throughout the sanctuary, after ten bullets fired or so, it came to a stop as soon as it started. Big Mama sat up as she woke from the commotion. Angelo supported her as she dizzily sat up. 

"Who left the stove on?" She asked sleepily. "Angelo? I told you to always shut the stove properly! It smells like gas in here, _good lord_!" 

Aaron didn't need to put his nose in the air. What the old hippo was referring to was definitely a gas leak! Wulf nudged his behind with more urgency. _Out. Now. Look, even the dead bison has the right idea. _Aaron nodded at Wulf and they ran behind the bison out the door. However before the group could exit the foyer littered with corpses, Ribby had stopped their path by blocking their way with his breathless, panting self.

"Hold it there fellas," Ribby held up a hand to say stop. "We don't know if it's safe _that_ way. You could trip a wire or---"

Ribby was interrupted when his radio erupted with Croaks' voice.

"Ey pal. Pier's blocked. There's a barricade upriver too."

Ribby looked for his radio and fumbled for the buttons. "About time!" He shouted. "We're bleedin in 'ere. So what--_whatdowedo_ huh? How many blokes blockin the pier?"

"About 10. Their head honcho's got a hostage. We can't _just_ gun him down."

Ribby clicked his tongue. "What about, boss? That wise guy'll know what to do."

"How's Ms. Schwarz?" Croaks said all too quickly - hiding something.

"Answer the question, _CROAKS_."

Croaks paused as another girl's scream was heard from the receiver. Big Mama gasped and said "Good Juniper Justice!" Or something similar before Ribby's partner whispered needlessly. "Don't tell Ms. Schwarz." 

Ribby flashed a cheeky smile towards the cat as her eyebrows cocked. It's not like Croaks knew Edelweiss was _just_ next to Ribby. 

"It's pretty bad, but I think I saw him move. Look man, we need to skeddaddle. One way or ano--" The line was cut.

"Hello? Hello? Hey! Whaddya mean '_it's pretty bad'_?!" Ribby gave the radio a few good pats like he would with an old TV but no dice.

"*Shit*," Ribby sighed as he sat on the floor next to a corpse of some unfortunate servant girl. Her eyes were still open - blank and lifeless. Ribby gently closed them. "We chose this. Malik offered us to accompany him durin' a trade or keep you from harm. Things...things might've been different if we chose differ----I'm sorry. I'M SORRY. You're a good gal, _you're a good gal_, I didn't mean to say all that.This stupid trap flyin' everywhere..."

Edelweiss didn't know the right words to say. Perhaps the right words weren't even the _right_ words. Her throat hurt anyways so what good was it to say something not guaranteed to boost morale? Even her morale is in a shitty spot. Ribby and Croaks acting like Malik had passed away was making it worse - not just for her, but for Big Mama and Angelo who had followed behind them. _He's not dead, he can't be - I don't feel it. We haven't know each other for long but...somehow I could tell. My gut could tell. Fuck, that doesn't make any sense!_

"He's not dead." Edelweiss managed to say even though her throat felt like sandpaper. "I'll kill him if he is."

Not the right words. But Ribby smiled nonetheless. "You're really somethin', doll."

"Alright folks, who's cutting the onions?" Angelo cautiously approached the two, taking note of the bison that clocked him. "Look, we still have two options," The jaguar said, as he pointed a finger upwards. "One, we get to the helicopter on the top floor. Two," he pointed below them, "we hope O'Maley left his keys for his boat stashed underneath the kitchen."

"Didn't you hear?" Aaron couldn't help but ask. "The pier and the river is guarded, they _can_ gun us down."

"Not if we stay out of range by sticking close to the other side's shore. Plus this is O'Maley we're talking about. The old dog definitely has guns in his boat."

"Angelo, honey, we can't risk the crossfire." Big Mama reminded him. "But the helicopter trip four floors up will..." The hippo looked at Edelweiss. "We might be too late."

"Look, fellas. How about I just scale up the wall and pilot the chopper down?" Aaron walked towards the massive front door and felt nylon against his foot. He froze in place. "*Crap. *Stay where you are folks. This door is rigged."

*Ribby had some experience with TNT back in the day so perhaps he could [Attempt to Disarm the Bomb on the Door] [Call Croaks Again]*
*Aaron have used flash bombs in the past but this is a more complex rig and would require him to [Hold still and figure out how to properly Neutralize the Bomb] [Tell everyone to leave him]*
*Edelweiss knows it's better for her to keep herself out of harms way and [Decide for them: Boat or Helicopter] [Order Emir to do Something]*
*Wulf wants to be helpful as well, but how? [Improvise]*​


----------



## Dreva (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ​@Dreva
> 
> True to her promise, Arnaveh dropped Dreva to the nearest hospital so the bear could get some rest. However rest was the last thing on Dreva’s mind that night. For a solid thirty minutes, Dreva paced back and forth in his room – if it was even considered as one. While his superiors were ‘happy’ with the information on the shipyard, they were also quite ‘happy’ to remind of the agent of his place.
> 
> ...






[Trace the Transmission]


“What was that?” Dreva became startled by the voice. A secret tracking device? But what did it do just now? What did it transmit? The bear studied carefully at the locket emitting peculiar signal. He scratched his head. He’s never seen one like this before.

His breathing became labored as his excitement overcame his confusion._ This must be a providence! A sign that I indeed have to finish what I have started._

He took out his phone, pausing a moment as he was musing what he would do. His restlessness was now transferred into his motoric nerves on his hand and he couldn’t help but pressing the buttons on his phone leading to contact list.

_What should I do?_ He pondered as his thumb seemed to automatically scrolled down the contact list until it stopped in a number he dialed last time. He reached Arnaveh’s number and stared blankly at the screen. His finger paused, whether to press the dial button or not.

“Right, this is the only choice.” He sighed. He chose the message button and started typing a message to the bunny which read :


--------------------

_Hey Bunny,

I’m feeling very exhausted and I could hardly rise from my bed. I suppose our antique stunts back there at the manor and the port have taken its toll on my body now.

I’ve called my mom and she ordered me to join the incoming Rosh Hashanah in my sister’s house so I guess I’ll have to postpone my business here for another time. Yes, that means I’m going home.

I reached the director, and he promised me a very long interrogation and “re-assessment” test when I get back home. But I should be okay. Nothing to be concerned about.

You and your men could just go home tomorrow morning without me. I have booked my own ticket home for the day after tomorrow after I’ve rested my body. I’m going to be fine here and going to enjoy my lazy bed time for the next two days.

And don’t you dare to disturb me, okay!? I’m gonna be very mad if you do! I just want to have a good rest for the days.

Don’t forget to arrange me an appointment with your family doctor!

See you later_

--------------------


The bear was lying of course. He never had any intention to leave the city, not until he could sate his curiosity of this Volpe family. Yet he would not involve his friend anymore. She has done too much for him and he couldn’t risk pitting her lives in danger for his personal pursuit.

He took his crutches that was leaning on the wall and slowly walked to grab his prosthetic leg that the doctor had prepared him a while ago. They were going to attach it to his leg the next day but he wasn’t going to wait any longer. He put his prosthesis on with difficulty, the nurses had said earlier that they were going to teach him to wear it.

Right, so here is how we do it. He tried to fix the socket to fit into his knee while following the manual book provided. It took several attempts to finally fit the prosthesis but now greater peril awaited him because he had to learn to walk for the first time with his prosthesis leg.

He took the first step and trying to balance himself but after few awkward steps, he fell down to the floor. The crippled bear found out it was no easy task at all. Arnaveh had told him that her amputee father took a month of training to walk flanked by parallel bar where both of his hands could steadily balance his body on the bar. Dreva didn’t have that luxury and he had to master the technique that night.

He lost his balance several times until he decided to disassemble the bed frame and took one of the frame that could be conveniently used as a makeshift cane. He could now walk by himself albeit very slowly and limping. _This would do for now._

He limped toward the door which wasn’t locked to his relief but he exercised caution to make sure he could leave the hospital undetected. With all his weapons confiscated, he had to make do with nothing but a scalpel his doctor happened to left behind in his room.

He paused to stared at the locket again as it was emitting signal and soft almost inaudible beeping noise.

_This beautiful pendant, and the lady who once held possession of it, she was just almost as fair as this masterpiece._ _Almost!_ He would’ve called Celeste a beauty, if it were not for her raging fury she showed in her imminent death that would make him tremble whenever he was reminded of her. _Indeed she was charming in the picture ._

“_Che il tuo Dio ti aiuti_” the death rattle rang again in his head as the maid’s knife was beeping on his leg. The doe in her battle dress with soft blood patches on her cheeks and apron, she was lying weak on the ground barely able to tremble let alone move. But her eyes, the fiery rage in her eyes was staring at him as she was about to deliver her final blow. And with her final grasp of life, she stabbed his the bear's leg.

_They said that an executioner had to stare into the eyes of the people they would do away with at the last moment. I had never done that before. All this time, I always stabbed my victims from the back, from where they least expected me. I always blew them up with my bombs from the safe distance where I wouldn’t get caught up by the blast. 

I’ve never given them the privilege to see by themselves the eyes of the one who murdered them. And now the first time I extended that honor to my victim, she blew up my limb. _

Dreva knelt before her and softly embraced her face, looking with his straight face in contrast to her furious face seeking for revenge for the calamity that had befallen upon her house.

“Hello, sweetheart” The bear’s amber eyes gazed deeply into the maid’s green eyes in the picture housed inside the locket, “Please lead the way for me”


----------



## JackJackal (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Take Leo's body]


Shdi-I mean Chris placed his hand on Leo's head and focused his power to transfer his soul into the body and break the curse that bound us together! As this happened the toxins in Leo's body were removed and Chris began to take possesion of the body. When it was all said and done I was in control of my body kneeling on the ground as I felt just a little weak and Chris wassitting up in Leo's body. "hmm...quite a different feeling to have my own body again." He said examining his new body. "As long as your not messing with mine anymore." I chuckled. "Now is not the time to mess around. You do remember what you were sent here for right?" Chirs asked me making me frown. "I know but where the hell would the Don be? Malik probably fled or died  affter all this!" I said. "You have a job to do. and you know that it must be done." I sighed as he said this. "Yeah I know...but if I do...I won't see Louisa again...I'd have to leave before Our little plan was found out..." I said sadly. I had lied to louisa back at the party. My real reason for being there was to disscus an Alliance with the new Don since my boss had lost most of his resourses thanks to some rats in our group. "Your Job comes first. If you don't then they'l think your a traitor." Chris said and he used the last of his power to conjure up two swords, Strength and virtue, then handed them to me. "Let's focus on the problem at hand. we need to help secure the place before we leave." I looked down for a minute then looked up with a determined look in my eyes. "Let's do it." I said and both me and Chris stood up. Looking to Fia then seeing what was going on outside. "Looks like all hell broke loose."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ​When Walter turned his face to look ahead, the red panda had started to scale the castle wall towards a second floor window several feet from the ground. Bright red blood streamed from her right knee, slowing her down. She would have been an easy shot if half of his upper body wasn’t acting funny. Whatever the blue liquid was, it contaminated his bloodstream faster the more he moved.
> 
> Without wasting another movement, he expertly gripped his rifle one handed and aimed, this time for an arm. _There’s no water below here. She’ll die if she drops from that height._
> 
> *Walter [Shoots her arm] [Lets her go and join Hans] [Improvise]*​



*[Improvise]*
Walter had a smile on his face, expecting to "handle" Zen, the red panda.  If she had a lot of the money stashed away she was definitely on the "Be On the Look Out" BOLO list.  Right up until she shot him!  As his arm stopped responding he swore.

"You little b****! he yelled.  It was pointless to shoot her with his rifle now.  Only having one hand working meant that his shot would go astray.  He was a professional, and he wasn't about to shoot randomly like that.  Besides, he wanted the payday, so better not shoot her again, he decided.   She really wasn't all that high up after all.  It had only been a couple seconds of climbing, and she was almost out of reach, but not really so high she might die.   So he went to leap up and drag her back down.

Walter shifted his rifle around to his back.   He had it on a two-point harness over his shoulder, so it hung from his back out of the way.  Rather than pull his pistol to shoot a single-handed good shot, he ran to leap and catch her leg.   He sprinted, full tilt right at the wall.   Leaping, he planted first one foot on the stonework about 3 feet off the ground, then then other foot another three feet higher against the ledge she'd used.   Stretching to his full height, he reached for Zen.  Walter flailed wildly with his numb arm, smacking Zen at the waist, knocking her.  His torso slammed into her legs, hammering her against the wall.  His good arm grabbed her, and he snatched the back of her shirt at the neckline.

"Ack!" she exclaimed, choking, losing her grip on the wall.  The two of them fell to the ground.

It was a big jumble, but Walter caught Zen by surprise.  They landed together, but he had a plan in mind as they fell, and he rolled the two of them over backwards as they hit the ground.  He broke her fall just enough to keep her from getting majorly injured.  After that, they struggled on the ground.   Walter's one good arm and both his legs against Zen's shot, bleeding, leg and both good arms.  She flailed his head, pummeling him!  Battered, back and forth, he retaliated, punching the gunshot wound on her leg with full force.  She cried out in pain.   With Zen stunned for a moment, he was able to get her torso and arm in a leg lock between both his legs to hold her down.  With his good hand Walter pulled his flex cuffs from the back of his kit, and one after the other got her hands tied behind her back.

Finally, Walter used his full weight to force her down, then sat on her back, completely out of breath.  The bruises were starting to show on his face where she'd pummeled him.  She was chest down in the dirt, face turned sideways.

"Boss......" he panted.  "Got the red panda...."    "Come get her....."   Winded from their fight.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ​@Rimna @Wulf Canavar
> *RIMNA, MALIK, & HANS*
> 
> 
> ...




*[Hans the doberman mercenary, aiming at Malik and Rimna]*

Hans had grinned widely as he opened fire on the greenhouse.  Always fun to cause a little destruction.  He planted his feet to steady his aim.   Then fired full auto, firing and firing a long full burst and cutting the greenhouse roof to ribbons above Malik and Rimna.

Click.  At the end of the magazine, with practiced movement, he swapped a full magazine for the empty, dropping the empty on the ground.   But even he couldn't swap magazines in an instant, so Malik and Rimna had a short opening.  Hans stepped sideways, looking for a direct angle to shoot them.

((I'll wait a day or two for Rinma to respond before Hans fires again.  @zenmaldita @Rimna ))


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Hold still and figure out how to properly Neutralize the Bomb]


Aaron was disappointed in himself. _How’d I not see that coming?,_ he thought. He knew how to make bombs and disarm them, but those bombs were his own design. This one was different.

“Can anyone help me with this? Disarming bombs aren't my specialty." He asked the people around him.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 18, 2018)

*Wulf wants to be helpful as well, but how? [Improvise]*

Monster Wolf paused....

He scented the area and realized that Dianne and two of the pack had literally just been there. His ears perked up and his tail came up! Now THAT was someone he really wanted to see again! The huge wolf bounded off, following their trail.


zenmaldita said:


> ​
> Her pistol aimed for one dog's head but willed herself to stop. _Celeste ordered us to evacuate_. Fia's clenched her teeth and made her eyes scan the perimeter for more possibilities. She had to cram her neck to get a good view of the pier but it was blocked by an unsavory gent with Dianne's neck locked in his arms.
> 
> DIANNE'S NECK?!
> ...




@zenmaldita, @HopeTLioness

Arriving at the pier, Monster Wolf stopped.  He saw and smelled Matteo holding Dianne at gunpoint.    Not to mention the group of raccoons with him holding tommyguns.   Matteo's jaw dropped.   It's not every day you see a wolf the size of a tiger bounding straight at you!

Matteo held Dianne out in front of him, in between himself and the giant wolf, with the pistol aimed at Wulf over her shoulder.

"Stay back!"  yelled Matteo.

Monster Wolf was not happy to smell Dianne's fear.  It was intense, and she was terrified.  And it wasn't because of Wulf.  THAT he would have liked, if he was the one chasing her through the woods.  But THIS little raccoon!?  THIS RACCOON!?   Monster Wolf planted his paws, spread wide.  His back arched high, the hackles on his nexk standing tall.   His ears went back, his lips peeled back, baring his teeth in a feral, dangerous grin.

::GROWL::

(Wulf next would charge Matteo, but I don't want to take the choice away from Fia.  If she shoots at Matteo first, @HopeTLioness should write that, and I'll play off what she writes!)
*Fia [Attempts a Shot at the Raccoon holding Dianne at Gunpoint] [Proceed with the Evacuation] [Improvise]*


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ▛▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝ ▜
> *The RP is currently paused.*
> _Please do not reply yet._
> *All scenes are either connected or happening simultaneously.*
> ...



This was a very bad situation that Fia is facing; she was given an order to evacuate the premises from the late Celeste, she is currently witnessing her boss getting kicked around by the one of the Dobermans, and now sweet Dianne has been taken as a hostage by those raccoon bastards! She hissed and cussed under her breath. "Damnit! These assholes just won't quit!" She first aimed her gun at Han's head. _No, Fia. If you do that, the other may turn around and shoot you._ She then aimed her gun at Mateo who’s holding Dianne. _I need to free her from that bastard!_ She was about to pull the trigger but stopped.

_Wait a minute. If I do that, two things would happen: Dianne would be free, but end up in a crossfire with either the Dobermans or the other raccoons which she will probably die quicker that way; I would blow my position and they will start shooting at me. Damnit! I have no other choice._

She was about to pull away until she spot Wulf (@Wulf Canavar) going after Mateo. She gasped at how huge the wolf monster was and now she fears for the worse. Where the hell did that thing come from?!?!?! She then noticed that Mateo pointed his gun at Wulf, giving her a clear shot at his arm. He’s aiming that gun at that thing. _Hmm…perhaps I can save Dianne after all. I just hope she’s smart and fast enough to jump into the ocean and escape._

*[Attempts a Shot at the Raccoon holding Dianne at Gunpoint.]*


Fia carefully aims her gun at his arm and takes a deep breath. “Please, wolf monster, don’t go after Dianne.” She pulls the trigger and took the shot.



JackJackal said:


> Shdi-I mean Chris placed his hand on Leo's head and focused his power to transfer his soul into the body and break the curse that bound us together! As this happened the toxins in Leo's body were removed and Chris began to take possesion of the body. When it was all said and done I was in control of my body kneeling on the ground as I felt just a little weak and Chris wassitting up in Leo's body. "hmm...quite a different feeling to have my own body again." He said examining his new body. "As long as your not messing with mine anymore." I chuckled. "Now is not the time to mess around. You do remember what you were sent here for right?" Chirs asked me making me frown. "I know but where the hell would the Don be? Malik probably fled or died  affter all this!" I said. "You have a job to do. and you know that it must be done." I sighed as he said this. "Yeah I know...but if I do...I won't see Louisa again...I'd have to leave before Our little plan was found out..." I said sadly. I had lied to louisa back at the party. My real reason for being there was to disscus an Alliance with the new Don since my boss had lost most of his resourses thanks to some rats in our group. "Your Job comes first. If you don't then they'l think your a traitor." Chris said and he used the last of his power to conjure up two swords, Strength and virtue, then handed them to me. "Let's focus on the problem at hand. we need to help secure the place before we leave." I looked down for a minute then looked up with a determined look in my eyes. "Let's do it." I said and both me and Chris stood up. Looking to Fia then seeing what was going on outside. "Looks like all hell broke loose."


*
[Proceed with the Evacuation]*

Fia quickly pulled away from the window and faced Chris and Jack. "We need to evacuate, right now!" Without a moment to lose, she hurries off. _Oh, Dianne. Please be safe._ Fia thought as she runs down the hall, heading to one of the evacuation points with them following behind. “By the way, I’m glad to see the both of you in your own body! Chris, make sure you take good care of that body. Alright? And Jack, you wanted to pledge your alliance to the Don? Help me evacuate everyone off the island, and I will make sure you will see the Don when all of this is over!”


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ▛▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝▝ ▜
> *The RP is currently paused.*
> _Please do not reply yet._
> *All scenes are either connected or happening simultaneously.*
> ...



Rosa thought for a moment as she heard Satine's idea about the helicopter. Indeed, it does have a machine gun that can be use against the enemies, and it’s a great escape route. However, she had her orders, and it must be done.

*[Improvise: Helicopter Plan & Call the Family] *

Rose looked at the two before giving them her orders. "Satine. Isabella. Listen up. We just received our orders for Celeste, and that is what we will do. Satine, you and Isabella will go up to the top and get the helicopter. I will stay here and contact the family as I wait for Fia. Is that understood?"

"Yes, ma'am!" Isabella and Satine said in a union. They picked up the Tommy guns by the steps, and then looked back at the squirrel.


"Please, be careful, Rosa." said Isabella.


"Yeah. You better come back to us safe and sound or I'll kick your ass!" threated Satine, half serious and half joking.


Rosa only smirked at the comment as she watched them run back inside. Once they're gone, Rosa began the call to the family.



Meanwhile, at the Eastern Shore, Ariel and Tori were getting close to the conservatory. Tori was very fast on her feet as Ariel was close to her tail. They came to a halt when they heard voices by the large doors. Ariel starts sniffing the air to see if she can recognize any of the scents. Besides a hint of the gas leak, she did pick up a familiar scent of Big Mama and Angelo. She turns her head to Tori."I recognize Big Mama and Angelo's scent. They're close. I also picked up other scents that seemed familiar or completely different."

Tori beamed in excitement as she replied, "Oh, cool! So Big Mama and Angelo is okay! Well, what are we waiting for? Let’s go!" Tori excitedly runs off before Ariel tries to calls her back. "Wait, Tori! Hold on!” She yelled at the naive mouse as she runs off after her. Once they got close to where everyone is, (@Le Chat Nécro , @Illuminaughty , @Asassinator ) Tori waved at them. "Hello! We're here to help with the evacuation! Big Mama! Angelo! It's me, Tori!" she yelled as she grinned ear-to-ear. Ariel caught up to her and scolded her. "Tori, I told you to wait! You should not run off like that!" Tori looked back at the Charles Spaniel and puffed out her cheeks, pouting at her. "But, Ariel. You said that you smelled Angelo and Big Mama! And here they are!" protested Tori. Ariel answered with a growl.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Finally, Walter used his full weight to force her down, then sat on her back, completely out of breath. The bruises were starting to show on his face where she'd pummeled him. She was chest down in the dirt, face turned sideways.
> 
> "Boss......" he panted. "Got the red panda...." "Come get her....." Winded from their fight.



While Hans was on the line, Zen sighed in defeat and bit on something hard.

Moments later the small girl beneath him stopped wriggling. _Oh shit did I squish her?_ With Hans' larger frame, one can't help but assume.

Quickly he turned over her motionless body and was met with blank eyes. Hans wasted no time and checked for her vitals. She had a weak pulse that was quickly dying out.

_But how? It can't be from blood loss_...that's when the dobberman recalled hearing a crack earlier. She must've used a L pill.

_Tsk. Cyanide pill. Crazy bitch..._

With her last ounce of strength, the red panda raised her paws for Hans to see and raised both of her middle fingers with a smile.

"They say...you can't take it with...you._" _

But she did. All 10 Billion Euros lost.


----------



## JackJackal (May 18, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia quickly pulled away from the window and faced Chris and Jack. "We need to evacuate, right now!" Without a moment to lose, she hurries off. _Oh, Dianne. Please be safe._ Fia thought as she runs down the hall, heading to one of the evacuation points with them following behind. “By the way, I’m glad to see the both of you in your own body! Chris, make sure you take good care of that body. Alright? And Jack, you wanted to pledge your alliance to the Don? Help me evacuate everyone off the island, and I will make sure you will see the Don when all of this is over!”



"Lead the way!' I said keeping my blades to my sides. Chris had his over his shoulder and ran next to me. "time Is short. I fear this gas Will make things difficult. We need to do something about it!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori beamed in excitement as she replied, "Oh, cool! So Big Mama and Angelo is okay! Well, what are we waiting for? Let’s go!" Tori excitedly runs off before Ariel tries to calls her back. "Wait, Tori! Hold on!” She yelled at the naive mouse as she runs off after her. Once they got close to where everyone is, (@Le Chat Nécro , @Illuminaughty , @Asassinator ) Tori waved at them. "Hello! We're here to help with the evacuation! Big Mama! Angelo! It's me, Tori!" she yelled as she grinned ear-to-ear. Ariel caught up to her and scolded her. "Tori, I told you to wait! You should not run off like that!" Tori looked back at the Charles Spaniel and puffed out her cheeks, pouting at her. "But, Ariel. You said that you smelled Angelo and Big Mama! And here they are!" protested Tori. Ariel answered with a growl.


While Aaron was still trying to neutralize the bombs himself, he heard people shouting. He looked back to see two maids, one waving at them and the other scolding the first one.

"Don't come any closer!" Aaron shouted, "There could be more traps around here. Do any of you know how to disarm a bomb?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Lead the way!' I said keeping my blades to my sides. Chris had his over his shoulder and ran next to me. "time Is short. I fear this gas Will make things difficult. We need to do something about it!"



"Well, the gas leak is coming from the Boiler room, which we are pretty close by. But we need to focus on evacuating the premises. That's all we can do. Besides, someone is waiting for me outside." Fia commented as they make their way downstairs.


----------



## JackJackal (May 18, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, the gas leak is coming from the Boiler room, which we are pretty close by. But we need to focus on evacuating the premises. That's all we can do. Besides, someone is waiting for me outside." Fia commented as they make their way downstairs.


"fine lets just get outside quick. the gas is starting to affect me again." I said with a cough. "Same here" chris added.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "fine lets just get outside quick. the gas is starting to affect me again." I said with a cough. "Same here" chris added.



Soon Fia, Chris, and Jack made it outside to where Rosa is waiting. Rosa and Fia gave each other a quick hug before going back to business. "This is Jack and Chris." Fia introduced them to the squirrel maid."They're going to help with the evacuation plan." Rosa started at Chris a bit and turned to her quizzically. Fia rolled her eyes. "I will explain later." Rosa gave a quick nod before speaking. "I'm Rosa. I sent Tori and Ariel to aid the others on the Eastern Shore. Satine and Isabella are going to get the helicopter. I already contacted the family, so they already know." 

Fia gave a nod. "Good. Now we need to leave. But first, we need to save the Don. I think he's in trouble."

Rosa stared at her in alarm. "What?! What do you mean?!" 

"I saw the Don being assaulted by one of Mateo's hired hitman. They're heading to the pier where Mateo is. He needs our help. We have to help him."

Rosa takes the moment to think before making a decision. "Alright. Let's get going." She walks over to a pile of confiscated weapons and grabbed two Tommy guns. She walked over to Fia and hand one to her. "Here. You're gonna need this." Fia takes it gladly and gave her her thanks. The two maids runs off with the loaded weapon with the two gentlemen following them.


----------



## JackJackal (May 18, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Soon Fia, Chris, and Jack made it outside to where Rosa is waiting. Rosa and Fia gave each other a quick hug before going back to business. "This is Jack and Chris." Fia introduced them to the squirrel maid."They're going to help with the evacuation plan." Rosa started at Chris a bit and turned to her quizzically. Fia rolled her eyes. "I will explain later." Rosa gave a quick nod before speaking. "I'm Rosa. I sent Tori and Ariel to aid the others on the Eastern Shore. Satine and Isabella are going to get the helicopter. I already contacted the family, so they already know."
> 
> Fia gave a nod. "Good. Now we need to leave. But first, we need to save the Don. I think he's in trouble."
> 
> ...



"heh Finally a good fight is happenin!" I said with a chuckle. "I agree. I haven't fought a proper battle in ages!" CHris said and we nodded at each other with smirks. "time for some fun!"


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

Dreva said:


> “Hello, sweetheart” The bear’s amber eyes gazed deeply into the maid’s green eyes in the picture housed inside the locket, “Please lead the way for me”



Dreva slowly limped through the hospital lobby as quickly and as quietly as he could. Fortunately, the hallways were equipped with bars for patients to hold on to. They have helped the bear avoid his five _would have_ nasty falls. Then, as if some higher power was toying with him, the bear saw his doctor approaching from the other end of the hallway.

His eyes darted left and right for the best escape route.

*[Go back to your room as fast as you can] [Blend in - sit between two gents in the lobby] [Face the wall and hope the doctor doesn't notice]
*


HopeTLioness said:


> *[Attempts a Shot at the Raccoon holding Dianne at Gunpoint.]*
> Fia carefully aims her gun at his arm and takes a deep breath. “Please, wolf monster, don’t go after Dianne.” She pulls the trigger and took the shot.





JackJackal said:


> "heh Finally a good fight is happenin!" I said with a chuckle. "I agree. I haven't fought a proper battle in ages!" CHris said and we nodded at each other with smirks. "time for some fun!"



Fia didn't wait for the outcome of her shot. While it missed, it gave Matteo an idea where it came from. He pushed Dianne in front and waited another minute for another shot. _None. It was either a misfire or the assailant had moved on_. With a wordless gesture he sicced half of his raccoon henchmen towards the front to form a possible ambush.

"Here. You're gonna need this."

Those were Rosa's last words as a clean shot went through her skull and the rest of her.

Fia and Chris were quick to duck for cover. Jack on the other hand, dropped onto the ground and took the gun from Rosa's body. "Can't bring swords to an auto gunfight!" The jackal shouted as he rolled over to Fia and Chris.

While the bullets rained above their heads, Fia quickly checked on Satine and Isabella. Nevermind Rosa's corpse staring at her general direction. _Where are they? I hope they got inside before the gunfire!_

"Cazzo! What the hell was that?" A voice said as the leaves rustled. "A maid's supposed to curtsy to welcome guests, not fall dead." A good number of men laughed after the comment.

Jack took a peak at their incoming enemies. One, two, three, four.....

"There's five of them all armed and three of us." He sneered.

"Five." Fia corrected. "Santine and Isabella made it inside. I just know it."

"Yeah?" Jack cocked an eyebrow. "Until they show up, it's 3 against 5."

Chris looked at Fia, "I think you ought to follow them inside."

"And risk myself out in the open?"

*Fia [Decides to stay with Jack and Chris] [Jumps into the water]
Jack and Chris [Stay low and wait for an ambush] [Fire from where they are]*


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The wolfdog held up her paw and showed the frog a set of keys. "There's a motorboat O'Maley uses for fishing stowed in a cavern underneath the kitchen."
> 
> "The kitchen? That's a long way off, tuts. Not to mention we'd have to swim past the hostiles on the east shore."
> 
> ...



*[Stealth Swim to the Motor Boat]*

Croaks would have loved a chance to regain a bit of his pride.. As well as his hat, but with an injured arm and time running short, he had no choice. A rematch wasn't going to happen, and there was nothing that he could do about the catastrophe unfolding on the dock above their heads- not without wasting yet even more time and risking another run in with the kung-fu-lizard hot on his trail.

Ryota may have bested him on land, but unless you happened to be a fish, you'd be hard pressed to out-swim a frog.. Even if said frog was currently nursing a damaged arm. Smirking audaciously in the direction of his would-be opponent in a sort of sarcastic apology, he gestured to Claudia. "Alright, you win. Let's skedaddle and make this quick."



zenmaldita said:


> "Look, we still have two options," The jaguar said, as he pointed a finger upwards. "One, we get to the helicopter on the top floor. Two," he pointed below them, "we hope O'Maley left his keys for his boat stashed underneath the kitchen."
> 
> "Didn't you hear?" Aaron couldn't help but ask. "The pier and the river is guarded, they _can_ gun us down."
> 
> ...





zenmaldita said:


> *Ribby had some experience with TNT back in the day so perhaps he could [Attempt to Disarm the Bomb on the Door] [Call Croaks Again]*​



*[Call Croaks Again] + [Attempt to Disarm the Bomb on the Door]*

@Asassinator Ribby paused, and then he groaned when Aaron stepped directly into an unseen trap because of _course_ he did. They _clearly_ hadn't had a hard enough time of it tonight, obviously they needed one more hurdle to see them off. "What kinda velvet-gloved brunos they got workin' on this nasty operation..?"

He dragged a gloved hand down the side of his face and lifted his radio, attempting to get through to Croaks- his partner was always good with this kind of stuff, traps and explosives and the like. But despite his efforts to get in contact he was met with a silence that he didn't want to admit made him a little nervous.. So he didn't. Swallowing his discomfort, he did his best to push himself up from his slumped position, uttering a string of curses that he didn't try very hard to keep quiet. The knife still lodged in his shoulder was, fortunately, staying put despite all of his movement, keeping him from bleeding out too quickly- but a dark red stain down his jacket and the laborious way he drew breath as he moved still implied there was a time limit to his mobility. He seemed determined to use it wisely.

"I'll see if I can help the kid out'a this mess in one piece. But the lot of ya are gonna have to make a decision.. And just to be safe, I wouldn't recommend lollygaggin' around these parts while you do it." He grinned, satisfied that he at least sounded pretty confident. "Hopefully Croaks'll come through. 'Til then, just keep yer heads down an' we'll catch up."


----------



## Dreva (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Dreva slowly limped through the hospital lobby as quickly and as quietly as he could. Fortunately, the hallways were equipped with bars for patients to hold on to. They have helped the bear avoid his five _would have_ nasty falls. Then, as if some higher power was toying with him, the bear saw his doctor approaching from the other end of the hallway.
> 
> His eyes darted left and right for the best escape route.
> 
> ...



*[Face the wall and hope the doctor doesn't notice]*

"That slimy doctor! What is she doing at time like this?" he grew upset at this unexpected development. He assessed the situation, shifting his weight from side to side as he limped slowly forward. 

There were two gents sitting near the lobby but it took him quite a distance to cover and the doctor might notice his limping walk. He could not risk to arouse her suspicion.

He reached his phone out and glued it to his ear, acting as he was making a phone call and muttering random words, soft enough not to arouse unnecessary attention, clear enough not to arouse suspicion. 

"Mmm... right. No worries, she's asleep now...." he mumbled random words trying to act his way out while facing the wall and rubbing his snout with his other hands in attempt to cover up his face.

He kept muttering gibberish until the doctor hopefully passed through him without noticing his identity. His heartbeat was racing in suspense and deeper inside was reciting prayers that the god would deliver him from tribulation. On his wrist coat, he was secretly holding a scalpel. In case the doctor indeed busted him he would hold her neck at knife point.


----------



## Diabolica (May 19, 2018)

(@zenmaldita )
*[Humor the Deer with Lies]*​
The Doctor inwardly smiled, raised her 6 hands, and bravely turned to the Doe, the rifle now right on her forehead.

This made Boris's eye widen. _Какого черта is she doing?!_ He immediately stepped out of the boat, but just as he was about to approach, he saw a small hand wave from the Doctor, gesturing to him.

"I have to constantly remind my lovely assistant, that I have plenty patients that are kids that I have to attend to. I have quite the busy schedule."

"Kids... really? In the Volpe Mansion?"

"You'd be surprised." The Doctor smiled.

"And you expect me to believe that?"

"Well, you seem to know the said owners of the mansion, the Volpes?...they always hire new help around the house. A lot of them end up quite young. Just today, there was another Doe in there, she too was quite young to be honest...Looks kinda like you actually." 

The mention of the other Doe made her brows furrow. Which made the Doctor smirk.

"For someone so young her fur was all rough, ears were too small for a deer too..."

"Shut up..."

"Plus here eye bags, she was obviously stressed..."

"I said Shut up!!

"Oh I wonder what will happen, she even got contaminated by all that gas..."

"...Wait...shes what?!

"...OH? Why so angry?" The Doctor said in a teasing manner

"What did you do to her?!"

"Oh I didn't do anything sweety... I only spoke to her for a little bit, and then I never saw her after."

"What did you do?!"

"I told you, I didn't do anything." 

With the tone of the Doctors voice the Doe seemd even more unconvinced.

"I dont belive you!"

"Well, if you don't believe me...then just shoot me." She says in a very calm manner still donning a smirk on her face.

The Doe felt the mockery in the doctors voice, and with no second thought placed her finger on the trigger, adjusting the aim of the rifle on the Doctors head.

"But, before you do... can I just say, unlike the other Doe you aren't as...skinny."     

"DOCTORR-!!"

*BANG!!*

It took a while before Boris processed what just happened, he flinched and ran immediately towards the Doctor.

Just as he was close enough, he felt a hot bullet lodged in the grass, as well as The gun being held with one of The Doctors arms.... To his disbelief...she was still standing, with her right middle arm hanging off of her body, and not a single drop of blood to be found.

"...W-What the hell?!"

"Heh, you don't meet that many arachnids do you?"

Before the Doe could adjust her rifle, the Spider pushed it towards her, making the Doe hit the barrier. This confirmed the doctors suspicion.

When the Doe flinched, the Doctor grabbed the riffle with more arms, pulling the doe with all her strength in an arc. The Doe tries to fight the motion, making them both lose balance and fall on the ground. The rifle still in the hands of the Doe and the doctor now on the other side of the barrier.

The Doe stammers but immediately stands, aims and fires at the Doctor. The barrier between them made the bullet ricochet back at her, grazing her shoulder.

The Doctor slowly pulls herself up, one arm over the hole the Doe made, and stares at the Barrier. "I guess suspicion two was correct as well, haha."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Stupid as he may seem, the don had good sense to arm himself with at least one firearm. How will the fox fare, Rimna did not know. One thing was for sure; the altruistic, if not foolish, act reminded Rimna of his superiors and the monkey found a stronger desire to help.



*Rimna decided to get the cooler.*

Now they were being shot at. Great. This cooler thing... whatever it was... must be important to the Don. So much so that it appeared to have a higher priority than the two guns in this situation. The monkey had no choice. He grabbed one of the guns and made a run for it. He knew he could get back up in the building through the smashed window, and that's what he decided to do. 

With the risk of getting shot, he quickly made his way up the wall. Being naturally gifted with agility and dexterity, traversing something as steep as a vertical wall wasn't an issue for a monkey. The issue was the horrid gas that was still floating about, making his eyes water and his lungs burn. Time was of the essence here. Rimna found his way back to that room and saw the object. He decided to drag it on the floor. He had to hold his breath for as long as he possibly could, and hauling this thing wasn't making it any easier. 

Rimna then reached the window they jumped off and pushed the cooler down.

"Hey! There it is!" - the monkey shouted at the Don, pointing beneath the window. The primate then jumped down in the water and made his way back ashore.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> *[Stealth Swim to the Motor Boat]*
> Smirking audaciously in the direction of his would-be opponent in a sort of sarcastic apology, he gestured to Claudia. "Alright, you win. Let's skedaddle and make this quick."



"Deep breath, Mr. Croaks."

Claudia suddenly threw a heavy arm over the frog's shoulders and dove into the depths. Using a hand water propulsion water propeller, she quickly guided you both into a small rock enclave for cover. Croaks and Claudia had few seconds to assess their surroundings as well as the lizard above. Ryota seems to be having a hard time swimming at full speed as well. By the time the lizard reached their point of origin, the duo had propelled their way out of the enclave and have almost past the greenhouse.

*SPLASH*

A red container dove into the depths out of nowhere and barely missed the two. An unknown monkey soon followed (@Rimna ) but they decided to continue undetected. _Engaging strangers to know their alliances will waste time_, Croaks thought. The frog then kicked harder with his webbed feet, boosting their speed with the propeller.

Finally they arrived to their destination, a small cove. Right on the beach was O'Maley's fishing boat - guarded by two raccoons. The two used a nearby boulder to hide behind.







"He may be short on men, but Matteo isn't a _complete _idiot." Claudia remarked.

"Oh, got any ideas to make sure he is?"

"Yeah..."

Claudia brings out a revolver from an airtight bag attached to her side. "Bullets are gonna *sing *in this place. We move quick."

Croaks decides to* [Use the revolver to Cover Claudia as she disposes of the raccoons] [Let Claudia Cover You] [Improvise]*



Dreva said:


> [Face the wall and hope the doctor doesn't notice]



cluck click cluck...Who knew the sound of a woman's heels would be a source of suspense? Dreva maintained his facade as naturally as he knew. He even went as far as to change the pitch of his voice and accent to make sure the doctor doesn't recognize him by sound.

...click...cluck...click...the sound of her shoes faded out as the doctor turned on a corner. Thankfully, her nose was deep in her clipboard. However, the direction she took was a little unsettling. His room was just down that hall. Dreva needed to make his next move in case the doctor found the room empty. He stowed away his phone in his pocket and fished out the broach to look at it once more.

_So much trouble for such a little thing. You should've just let it go but here you are. You've gone this far!
_
"My, what a lovely knickknack!"

Dreva's heart jumped to his throat. His shocked fingers, dropping the item towards an elderly nanny goat.

"Oh, I'm sorry dearie~ I didn't mean to~" The old lady apologized.

Dreva held out a hand to gesture that he wasn't at all offended, it's alright._ It's alright. It's just an old granny_.

With a scraggly hand, the old goat picked up the broach and dusted it off as if it was a precious gem. The carving caught her attention. "My word! I didn't know you worked for the Volpes. You have my thanks for keeping this town safe." She smiled at the bear serenely.

_Safe. Ma'am you have no idea what I've done._

*["It's not mine, I was just returning it."] ["Just doing my job, ma'am."] [Improvise]*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *Rimna decided to get the cooler.*
> Rimna then reached the window they jumped off and pushed the cooler down.
> "Hey! There it is!" - the monkey shouted at the Don, pointing beneath the window. The primate then jumped down in the water and made his way back ashore.


 & @Wulf Canavar 

Malik's ear twitched at the sound of Rimna's voice and with one swift movement, plucked out a shard of glass from his right deltoid and stabbed Walter's right calf. 

"Good! Now get outta here while you still can!" _That's it?!_ Rimna couldn't help but feel a little bit used. The monkey dived down and saw a pair swim past him and the cooler. From the sun's rays piercing the water, he could tell that the people that passed him were heading east. Rimna resurfaced for air to re-assess the situation before deciding.

Back on land, the doberman slammed his foot in the fox's gut firmly as he yelped. Before Walter could pull his leg back, Malik's grip held him in place and twisted the makeshift weapon in the dog's leg. Blood gushed out as soon as Walter kicked the glass from the fox's hand.

"I've had my fun!" Walter howled as he pinned the gun against Malik's forehead. "Any last words?"

"Yeah. Have you ever been neutered?" Rimna almost did a spit-take._ You want that as your epitaph, really?_

"--_*!?*_"

_*BANG!*_

Smoke rose from the ground and Rimna ducked quickly as earth flew towards the water. When the coast was clear, the monkey resurfaced and winced at the view. 

_Honestly_. How could anyone describe the _feeling _when a sharp object was lodged in one's scrotum by a kick? 

The doberman's knees buckled as Walter stubbornly kept his composure. Not only did he miss at point blank, his right leg out of commission. Walter grit his teeth as he steadied himself with his left. However his plans of avoiding further impalement was thrown out when Malik sent him stumbling on the grass from another kick in the groin.

In a spur, Malik took out a pistol and fired at the dog - his aim affected by the multiple shards that dug into his shoulders and back. Walter promptly rolled into water to avoid getting shot. Rimna saw his opening.

*Rimna [Shoots Walter from the Water] [Hauls the Cooler onto Shore] [Improvise]*


----------



## JackJackal (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Stay low and wait for an ambush]


"stay if you want but stay silent. Jack and I will ambush them when they get closer. When we do don't shoot unless you know we need help" Chris said  as he set his gun down. "Yeah. Forget what I said about no swords. We'll show you how it's done!"


----------



## Dreva (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> cluck click cluck...Who knew the sound of a woman's heels would be a source of suspense? Dreva maintained his facade as naturally as he knew. He even went as far as to change the pitch of his voice and accent to make sure the doctor doesn't recognize him by sound.
> 
> ...click...cluck...click...the sound of her shoes faded out as the doctor turned on a corner. Thankfully, her nose was deep in her clipboard. However, the direction she took was a little unsettling. His room was just down that hall. Dreva needed to make his next move in case the doctor found the room empty. He stowed away his phone in his pocket and fished out the broach to look at it once more.
> 
> ...



*[Just doing my job, ma'am]*

"Correction, ma'am" Dreva smiled to the old lady, wearing a mask as a decent humble man. "I wish I could be the savior you expected me to be. But no, not even close, ma'am. I'm just a humble lowly servant for my great Don."

"Not to mention my little debilitation here" he rubbed his left leg. "Which was why the Don left the responsibility to protect our folks to more capable men."

"And this beautiful pendant here" he held the wrinkly goat lady's hand "It used to belong to my friend" _A very special one indeed!_

"She gave it to me as a present" he picked up the pendant and showed the photograph housed inside it. *Sigh* "She's beautiful, isn't she?"

"Indeed she is, darling" she appeared to be thrilled "And you are indeed someone she hold dear. This little locket here, it signifies a very special recognition by the Don himself. For her, to hand it over to someone else, you have to be very special to her."

Judging by her look, the old lady seemed not willing to go of Dreva that soon. _This old lady, she must be feeling lonely or she holds very high regard to the Don, and now that I've given my flattery to the Volpes...._

"Come, ma'am." he embraced the lady's shoulder. "You seem to be very fond of our Don. I'm pretty sure you know a lot about the Volpe. I'm still their new hired servants so perhaps you could tell me more about the Don and his deeds."

_This lady, I'd use her to accompany me outside past the receptionists and the security guards, so they would not be alerted by some suspicious crippled bear walking casually outside._ He secretly grinned.

"You see, the Volpes. I knew the late Don Volpe Senior, the current's Don father. And also Madame Volpe, the beautiful Alaksan fox, the Lady Aurora. They...." the lady told her story with audacity.

He softly nudged the lady's shoulder as they walked, discreetly directing the old lady to the entrance door. She was telling the stories of Volpe with such audacity that she didn't realize they were heading to the exit. Elderly people, especially the lonely one, strangely they were easy for him to manipulate.

The elderly goat, she reminded him of a very vivid moment of his dark past. _She was somehow similar to a certain old lady from my past, the one that I unfortunately have her killed._

It was few years ago, Dreva remembered, when he was assigned an assassination mission by his agency. One case where others had failed because his target had eluded detection. The only clue the bear had was the target's elderly wolf mother. He befriended the lonely elderly wolf lady and it took months to gain her trust until one fateful day when the lady naively led him to her son's hideout.

Dreva was kind enough to sedate the wolf lady's drink with sleeping powder before he slit her son's throat. But no doubt, the old lady would rather be dead herself by the time she awoke.

The goat lady was having her harangue embraced by the bear who discreetly steered her all the way to the exit. The lady was walking very slowly, thanks to the bear's relief. He could conceal his limped walk more seamlessly and they slipped past the entrance without arousing anyone's suspicion.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> In a spur, Malik took out a pistol and fired at the dog - his aim affected by the multiple shards that dug into his shoulders and back. Walter promptly rolled into water to avoid getting shot. Rimna saw his opening.



*Rimna Shot Walter from the Water*

Get away, huh? And where exactly would he go? No. The monkey took aim and shot at the dog 5 times - hitting him twice - one bullet in his right shoulder and one shattering his collar bone. He was aiming for the head but what can you do... Cold water and all.

Don Volpe shouted: "I told you to get out of here!"

Rimna replied: "Yeah and I didn't listen." He then tried to see if he can spot the doberman but the water was murky, and the primate didn't feel like randomly wasting any more bullets. And upon closer inspection he saw shards of glass sticking out of the fox, plus he was bleeding.  He decided he should get the cooler to shore, turning his back on Malik as he headed for the container.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Dreva slowly limped through the hospital lobby as quickly and as quietly as he could. Fortunately, the hallways were equipped with bars for patients to hold on to. They have helped the bear avoid his five _would have_ nasty falls. Then, as if some higher power was toying with him, the bear saw his doctor approaching from the other end of the hallway.
> 
> His eyes darted left and right for the best escape route.
> 
> ...



*[Decides to stay with Jack and Chris]*

"I'm staying here to fight with you guys. These assholes are gonna pay for what they did to Rosa." Fia stayed put as she held the tommygun close to her. "We need to make a plan and fast."



JackJackal said:


> "stay if you want but stay silent. Jack and I will ambush them when they get closer. When we do don't shoot unless you know we need help" Chris said  as he set his gun down. "Yeah. Forget what I said about no swords. We'll show you how it's done!"



She nods to him. "Okay. I'll cover for you guys. Be careful, and good luck." She waits quietly with Jack and Chris to ambush the enemies.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 21, 2018)

@Illuminaughty @Asassinator @HopeTLioness 
Edelweiss could feel herself wavering close to the edge of consciousness, only half there. Through the fog she heard Ribby and Croaks talking, listened as the frog apologized for something he couldn't have possibly controlled. This whole thing was one big unavoidable mess. Everyone was talking like Malik was dead, like they were _all_ dead. But she knew better. They were only mostly dead, and that was a very different beast. One that they could still walk away from if they were lucky.

"He's not dead." Edelweiss managed to say even though her throat felt like sandpaper. "I'll kill him if he is."

This seemed to appease the frog, but it would only last for so long. Morale was low and sinking like a stone. And it didn't help when the douche bag in a hoodie put his foot- not in his mouth this time- but right on a trap. _For fuck's sake I will kill that boy if he doesn't die by the end of the night. Ain't even worth resurrecting._ 

Everyone was in a right tizzy. Through the tension and commotion she noted two more maids coming their way, one loud the other soft. Both were way to energetic for Edelweiss's comfort at the moment. Aaron was warning them about potential traps like he knew what he was doing and Ribby- dear, sweet, good-hearted Ribby- was lifting his bloody body to help the idiot. The green fool was playing hero and through the creeping blackness it pissed her right the fuck off.

_Doesn't he know that's my job?_



zenmaldita said:


> [Order Emir to do Something]



*"Put me down."* She ordered Emir, keeping her words short to avoid the gravel in her voice. Carefully the Bison did as he was told, laying her little stretcher down on the marble floor. It was cool to the touch, rather pleasant, but she couldn't let herself get distracted or fade away. _We've wasted too much time and I promised Madame Volpe. We're getting out, damn it. _

*"Make us an exit."* Perhaps the order was a little too open ended. Or perhaps this was what she actually intended. No one could be really sure. But what was certain, though, was that in the next moment all 6'7", 200 lbs of dead bison had reared up, vaulted over a potted plant, and launched himself through a nearby window. He fell like a rock with a loud crash and sickening thud. It was a high window, a decent ways off the ground outside and surely injurious for any jumpers. For a moment there was concerning silence, and then a pair of horns peaked up above the windowsill, followed by a pair of hands waiting to catch and assist the next person brave enough to follow. 

*"Move it girls." *She limply gestured to the maids and Big Mama. Carefully, she turned to Ribby, frowning at his wound. *"Let me help?"*


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 21, 2018)

@Asassinator , @Illuminaughty , @Le Chat Nécro 

Ariel turns her attention away from Tori and accesses the situation before them. She noticed that a hooded dog is stuck in a trap that could set off an explosive. She also noted on the injured cat in a makeshift stretcher held by a...decaying bull? She then looked towards Ribby, who also has a knife sticking out from his shoulder, is attempting to disarm the bomb. She held her hand out towards him. "Wait, Mr. Frog! I do not think it is a good idea for you to disarm the bomb, giving your current condition." 

From the corner of her eye, Tori noticed the bull placing the injured cat down on the ground gently. Then she watched as the incredible bull charged and crashed through a nearby window, making the girl jumped and squeaked. From the sudden crash also made Ariel turn her attention towards the window in alarm.  A minute later, they see Emir's horns peeped up over the window sill, followed by his hands to assist anyone coming out.

"Move it, girls."

Tori and Ariel turned their attention to the cat as she gave orders to them and Big Mama. Tori looked at Edelweiss in concern. "B-but, ma'am. What about you? We can't leave without you." Ariel also chimed in. "Besides, we have orders to make sure that everyone evacuates, including you. Not to mention the bomb situation that my canine brethren has somehow got himself into."


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

@Diabolica 
The doctor hid a wry smile that crept on her face. The barrier protected her from a direct hit – from outside the barrier no less!

_“Friends of the family will be protected by the spell as well.” I remember her saying that. Hah!_ _Friends.._. The deceased Madame Volpe had been her client since the arctic fox conceived. In those 9 or so months they had develop a _somewhat_ amicable relationship over appointments and “tea” or as Big Mama would call it, _wine and chisme_. 

Over the course of the little kit's childhood, she was also hired as his pediatrician. Surely with all those years of "trust" the doctor had special access. 

The doctor placed a hand on the semi-translucent wall. 
*
Solid*. _Of course_.

While the original spell meant to protect the family and its friends, the kitty cat caster did not consider the spider enough of a friend to grant her re-entry.

_Fair enough, kitty cat. Fair enough._

With a sigh, the spider doctor climbed the hill to the car. “Boris, let’s go.” She said as she knocked on the metal body of the vehicle.

The white tiger was still on the other side. The anxious deer in between them was looking at her and back to Boris, rifle in hand. Boris too, was considering his options.

“I can toss *her* the car keys, if you come with me to rescue my sister.” The spotted deer addressed Boris. “Unlike the lady over there, you seem to have some conscience.”

“Vat if I zon’t do vat you vant?”

“That’s unfortunate.” Roxanne cocks her rifle at the tiger’s head. “I’ll shoot.”

*Boris decides to [Steal the keys and flee with the doctor] [Return to the Island with Roxanne] [Improvise]*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

@Dreva
Dreva and the old goat reached the parking lot without hassle. No one blocked them nor questioned them; everything was going smoothly. Dreva couldn’t help but feel somewhat suspicious. Then again, he and the old woman looked like such good friends neck deep in conversation – who would dare be rude enough to interrupt?

On their way there, the woman was naïve enough to give Dreva the background info that he craved:

The Volpes were never of aristocratic origins; however their money had made them attractive to those of higher up the ladder. They were merchants that established their empire built on foreign trade since the 1830s. While their transactions were all mundanely legal until the end of the 20th century, one must avert the crisis brought upon the following decades of wars and it’s famines through _other means_ – oil and firearms: wise yet risky investments.

Given the world’s state in the previous decades – those two commodities were in such high demand they could make a man rich almost beyond reach. *Almost*. An envious and greedy world would never allow a monopoly – thus the Volpes had to protect their assets in violent ways.

“The Volpes simply adapted to the times.” The old lady remarked. “Even though I don’t agree with last night’s massacre, my loyalty still stands. They had served our town for nearly two centuries.”

Dreva hummed in fabricated agreement. “We had no choice, ma’am. It was either them or us.”

“Yes, that’s true. Those Prociones have been a menace ever since that brat, Rafael, learned how to walk and talk! He terrorized us innocent folk, bombing our streets just because.”

_Rafael? If I recall correctly, that’s one of Matteo’s half siblings. I’m not sure. That raccoon didn’t give too many personal details about himself. All he wanted was the Volpes dead. That’s it._

“Now then, signore,” The old lady sat on a bench in the parking lot. “It’s just the two of us now. Mind telling the truth? Why do you have Ms. Celeste’s pendant? That cold woman would rather die than give it to a peg-leg.”

Dreva took a step back. A blinding light glazed over his eye for a split second – revealing the position of a sniper perched on top of a building. Perhaps it was done on purpose_. A message_: _Don’t fuck up or we’ll shoot._

“Madam, we were never alone, weren’t we?”

“Like I said before, signore: _*My *_loyalty still stands. The town *is* the family.”

*Dreva decides to [Continue the masquerade] [Tell the truth] [Improvise]*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

@Rimna
Although the cooler drifted a little, Rimna successfully retrieved the cooler and hauled it to shore. The monkey looked around for a good spot to rendezvous when he saw their dart-firing red panda companion lying on the ground with her hands tied behind her back.

She was alone.

Rimna resisted all urges to run to her rescue. Instead, he hid the cooler and himself to assess the surroundings first – it might as well be a trap. The red panda’s body seemed unscathed, save for the bindings. Perhaps she was simply subdued by one of the dogs. But where was he?

*Rimna decided to [Look for Hans] [Check on Zen’s Vitals] [Improvise]*

@Wulf Canavar
Walter had taken several hits, all non-lethal by themselves. Collectively however, they are proving themselves to be quite the problem.

As he sank further into the lake’s depths, his wounds stung from the salt water. His right leg suffered multiple stabs and he was bleeding considerable amounts of blood in the water – not to mention his nether regions. As if that wasn’t enough, some rando had shot his shoulder and collarbone in the water. It was a miracle that the bullet missed his neck – if one would even consider his situation to be any sort of a miracle.

This job had just become too bothersome.

Matteo did warn him: _Don Volpe fights dirty_. In this line of work, who didn’t? As much as Walter and Hans wished to portray an elite and professional image for their _respectable_ clientele, some higher being’s cruel humor had provided their foe a sick enough mind to attack Walter the way he did.

The doberman caught the glimpse of the shittiest blow he ever received. A glass shard stuck in Don Volpe's foot was used to hammer against him. Being kicked in the balls was over used, being kicked and stabbed however...

With his last ounce of strength *Walter decided to [Call Hans for Help] [Swim up and hopefully, Finish the Job] [Improvise]*


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> She nods to him. "Okay. I'll cover for you guys. Be careful, and good luck." She waits quietly with Jack and Chris to ambush the enemies.


We waited patiently for them to move in. "On my mark..." I said getting ready to attack. "1...2...3!" At that moment Chris and I Jumped out and knocked over two thugs while the others took aim! "Let's have some fun" Chris said and we ran at our opponents blocking every bullet they fired!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Rimna resisted all urges to run to her rescue. Instead, he hid the cooler and himself to assess the surroundings first – it might as well be a trap. The red panda’s body seemed unscathed, save for the bindings. Perhaps she was simply subdued by one of the dogs. But where was he?



*[Improvise]
*
The monkey couldn't risk wandering about on his own in this hostile environment. This looked like a trap to him, and besides - Don Volpe was in the area as well, and now he had his cooler. As far as he could tell, he did his part. The monkey decided he should get back to the green house and try to contact his superiors and ask for reinforcements. He was sure he saw a phone lying about in the area and so he ran back inside.

Rimna was right - there was a mobile phone under one of the tables but it looked pretty beat up. He picked it - battery and signal were low, but he decided to make the call anyway. It got through.

"You have reached a..." at first it sounded like an automated error message but that was to deter wrong calls. One could only continue forward if they knew the right words to say...
"Unit 876-801"
"We will transfer your call to operator..."
The monkey looked around. It was getting too quiet...
"Hey kid, I thought you were dead!" a voice on the line said
"Yeah, so I was... anyway, I need back up. I'm in a castle north of Rome.. don't know precise coordinates, but it might belong to some sort of Volpe Winery. Taking heavy fire and need a lift-off." - he said, praying that his request got through
"Your signal is too weak, I didn't catch that. Anyway, Dex and Kodi are looking for you. Hello? He..." phone died.
"Shit!" Rimna cursed. 

Dex and Kodi... Dex was a former SAS sniper who was later transferred to MI:6 black ops division and is now a mercenary - a jaguar in his late 30s. He was everything Rimna is but way better - master of stealth and infiltration.
Kodi was a psychopath. Former Navy SEAL, later a comando with the "green berets" and now a mercenary. His idea of "infiltration" is to blow the living shit out of everything, including the target. The hyena is his late 40s was a killing machine and nothing else. People don't usually reach their late 40s in this line of work. It took a special breed to survive there for so long, and Kodi was nothing short of that.

If these two were looking for him, chances are they'd find him and most likely kill him as well as everyone else. Things only got worse for the monkey.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> We waited patiently for them to move in. "On my mark..." I said getting ready to attack. "1...2...3!" At that moment Chris and I Jumped out and knocked over two thugs while the others took aim! "Let's have some fun" Chris said and we ran at our opponents blocking every bullet they fired!


As soon as Chris and Jack made their move, Fia popped up from the bush with the tommygun and starts firing at the gangsters. "HERE'S YOUR WELCOME CURTSEY, YOU MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!!" She screamed out loud. The gangsters scurry for cover and bobbed their head up to shoot, and back down again repeatedly.  Some aimed at Jack and Chris approaching while some aimed at Fia.  Fia also took cover again from the shots. 

Meanwhile, Satine and Isabella finally made it to the helicopter on the roof. Satine got into the pilot's seat while Isabella settled herself on the co-pilot seat. They started up the helicopter and arose up from the roof. "Alright, steady there," Satine said as she slowly raised the machine up. Isabella turned to Satine and asked, "Hey, do you really know how to fly this thing?" Satine looked over at her. "Of course I do. Now let's save everyone."


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> As soon as Chris and Jack made their move, Fia popped up from the bush with the tommygun and starts firing at the gangsters. "HERE'S YOUR WELCOME CURTSEY, YOU MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!!" She screamed out loud. The gangsters scurry for cover and bobbed their head up to shoot, and back down again repeatedly.  Some aimed at Jack and Chris approaching while some aimed at Fia.  Fia also took cover again from the shots.
> 
> Meanwhile, Satine and Isabella finally made it to the helicopter on the roof. Satine got into the pilot's seat while Isabella settled herself on the co-pilot seat. They started up the helicopter and arose up from the roof. "Alright, steady there," Satine said as she slowly raised the machine up. Isabella turned to Satine and asked, "Hey, do you really know how to fly this thing?" Satine looked over at her. "Of course I do. Now let's save everyone."



Jack Jumped behind one of the attackers and they began to brawl it out while Chris was grazed by a bullet. "Ok. NOW I'M PISSED!" He Roared and dove into the thug that shot at him clawing his eye and trying to strangle him!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Jack Jumped behind one of the attackers and they began to brawl it out while Chris was grazed by a bullet. "Ok. NOW I'M PISSED!" He Roared and dove into the thug that shot at him clawing his eye and trying to strangle him!


 Thug one gets jumped from behind by Jack, and they rolled in the ground as they tussled. He gets on top of Jack and starts punching him in the face. Thug two shot at Chris, which grazed him. Suddenly, he gets tackled on the ground and screamed when he got his eyes clawed out. Then he started to choke when Chris strangled him. Thug three sees his comrade getting choked out by Chris and aim his gun at him. Fia sees it, aims at Thug three and shot him right in the head, neck, and leg. Thug three fell dead.  When she tried to aim at the other two to shot, it clicked. She was out of bullets. "SHIT!" she yelled and threw the gun on the ground. Thug Four and Five noted this and smirked at one another. "Hey, she's out. Let's go and have some fun with her." 

Fia noticed the other tommygun that Jack left and went to grab that when she was suddenly grabbed by the arm by Thug Four. She let out a scream as she tries to pull away from him as Thug Four grabbed her other arm and pinned her up against the wall. Thug Five grabbed the tommygun and stood guard just in case Jack or Chris tries to come to the rescue. Fia tried to struggle free but was firmly pinned to the wall. She glared up at Thug Four and hissed at him. He let out a chuckle. "Awww, what's the matter, kitty cat? Pissed that we took out your friend over there? Don't worry, you'll join her soon after I'm done with you. Besides," he lustfully looked at her slender and curvy body, " I haven't had a good fuck in two weeks." This earned a chuckle from Thug Five. Fia showed her fangs as she hissed dangerously at him.


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Thug one gets jumped from behind by Jack, and they rolled in the ground as they tussled. He gets on top of Jack and starts punching him in the face. Thug two shot at Chris, which grazed him. Suddenly, he gets tackled on the ground and screamed when he got his eyes clawed out. Then he started to choke when Chris strangled him. Thug three sees his comrade getting choked out by Chris and aim his gun at him. Fia sees it, aims at Thug three and shot him right in the head, neck, and leg. Thug three fell dead.  When she tried to aim at the other two to shot, it clicked. She was out of bullets. "SHIT!" she yelled and threw the gun on the ground. Thug Four and Five noted this and smirked at one another. "Hey, she's out. Let's go and have some fun with her."
> 
> Fia noticed the other tommygun that Jack left and went to grab that when she was suddenly grabbed by the arm by Thug Four. She let out a scream as she tries to pull away from him as Thug Four grabbed her other arm and pinned her up against the wall. Thug Five grabbed the tommygun and stood guard just in case Jack or Chris tries to come to the rescue. Fia tried to struggle free but was firmly pinned to the wall. She glared up at Thug Four and hissed at him. He let out a chuckle. "Awww, what's the matter, kitty cat? Pissed that we took out your friend over there? Don't worry, you'll join her soon after I'm done with you. Besides," he lustfully looked at her slender and curvy body, " I haven't had a good fuck in two weeks." This earned a chuckle from Thug Five. Fia showed her fangs as she hissed dangerously at him.



Chris saw all this out the corner of his eye. "No you don't" he growled and he revealed Jack's knife that was hidden in his sleeve. He had taken it when h was talking to me back in the castle. He snapped thug two's neck then skillfully flung the knife at thug Five's head without him noticing and had a Furious glare on the other two as he ran behind the knife ready to decapitate thugs 4 and 5. (5 in case he missed him with the knife)

Meanwhile Jack had lost his blades and was now struggling to keep the first thug from getting a shot of on him. "Give up Kid. You're out of your league here!" The thug said with a mirk. Jack growled in anger and kneed the fucker right in his balls! "GAH!" Jack then Kicked him over and grabbed one of his blades, pointing it at the Thug's neck. "Give me one good reason why I shouldn't cut your head off your shoulders" He snarled as the thug looked like he was gonna piss himself!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Chris saw all this out the corner of his eye. "No you don't" he growled and he revealed Jack's knife that was hidden in his sleeve. He had taken it when h was talking to me back in the castle. He snapped thug two's neck then skillfully flung the knife at thug Five's head without him noticing and had a Furious glare on the other two as he ran behind the knife ready to decapitate thugs 4 and 5.
> 
> Meanwhile, Jack had lost his blades and was now struggling to keep the first thug from getting a shot of on him. "Give up Kid. You're out of your league here!" The thug said with a mirk. Jack growled in anger and kneed the fucker right in his balls! "GAH!" Jack then Kicked him over and grabbed one of his blades, pointing it at the Thug's neck. "Give me one good reason why I shouldn't cut your head off your shoulders" He snarled as the thug looked like he was gonna piss himself!



Thug One stared up at Jack in fear as she held his hands up. "Wait, wait! Look...take it easy, mack. I-I have a wife and three kids. I took this crummy job so I can pay bills, ya'see? So please, don't kill me." He begged.

Thug Five noticed the snow leopard (Chris) running towards them. "Back off!" Thug Five yelled as he starts firing at Chris. Thug Four leans in and forced a kiss on Fia's lips. She bit down hard on his lower lips and he hollered, pulling away. Then she stomped hard on his left foot and kneed him in the crotch. By this time, Thug Four was forced to let go of her and clutched his jewel. Fia quickly shoved him off her making him fall to the ground and kicked him. "What the fuck?!" Thug Five yelled out as he turned his attention to Fia, only to get clawed in the face. He hollered in pain as he clutched his face. "YOU FUCKIN' BITCH!"


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Thug One stared up at Jack in fear as she held his hands up. "Wait, wait! Look...take it easy, mack. I-I have a wife and three kids. I took this crummy job so I can pay bills, ya'see? So please, don't kill me." He begged.
> 
> Thug Five noticed the snow leopard (Chris) running towards them. "Back off!" Thug Five yelled as he starts firing at Chris. Thug Four leans in and forced a kiss on Fia's lips. She bit down hard on his lower lips and he hollered, pulling away. Then she stomped hard on his left foot and kneed him in the crotch. By this time, Thug Four was forced to let go of her and clutched his jewel. Fia quickly shoved him off her making him fall to the ground and kicked him. "What the fuck?!" Thug Five yelled out as he turned his attention to Fia, only to get clawed in the face. He hollered in pain as he clutched his face. "YOU FUCKIN' BITCH!"



Jack stared into the first thug's eyes, as if he was staring into his soul. He then sighed and stood down. "Fine. But You are to leave now! Otherwise the next time I see you I''ll have your head as a trophy!" He snarled though he wasn't serious.

As soon as thug four yelled Chris drove his blade through his body in the blink of an eye then threw him off and went fo thug 5 the only one left.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Jack stared into the first thug's eyes, as if he was staring into his soul. He then sighed and stood down. "Fine. But You are to leave now! Otherwise the next time I see you I''ll have your head as a trophy!" He snarled though he wasn't serious.
> 
> As soon as thug four yelled Chris drove his blade through his body in the blink of an eye then threw him off and went fo thug 5 the only one left.



"Considered me gone." Thug One said as he crawls away from Jack. Then he gets up and runs away with his tail between his legs.

"GUH!" Thug Five's eyes widen in shock as he looks down to see a blade coming out of his chest. He starts to choke on his blood and falls to the ground, dead. Fia was surprised to see Chris, but she gets grabbed by Thug Four (man, he just doesn't give up!) and felt a knife against her neck. Thug Four glared at Chris, bloody lip and huffing. "GET BACK OR I'LL CUT HER!" He starts to back away with her. Fia growled and yelled, "Chris, kill him! Don't worry about me!" Thug Four yelled at Fia. "Shut the fuck up! I should kill you for what you did to my beautiful lips!" He turned his attention back to Chris. "If you want this dame alive, you better do as I say!  Ya got that?!"


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Considered me gone." Thug One said as he crawls away from Jack. Then he gets up and runs away with his tail between his legs.
> 
> "GUH!" Thug Five's eyes widen in shock as he looks down to see a blade coming out of his chest. He starts to choke on his blood and falls to the ground, dead. Fia was surprised to see Chris, but she gets grabbed by Thug Four (man, he just doesn't give up!) and felt a knife against her neck. Thug Four glared at Chris, bloody lip and huffing. "GET BACK OR I'LL CUT HER!" He starts to back away with her. Fia growled and yelled, "Chris, kill him! Don't worry about me!" Thug Four yelled at Fia. "Shut the fuck up! I should kill you for what you did to my beautiful lips!" He turned his attention back to Chris. "If you want this dame alive, you better do as I say!  Ya got that?!"


"You'd do well to release her. I need not remind you that your outnumbered" ris said seeing m sneak to a hiding spot behind the thug.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "You'd do well to release her. I need not remind you that your outnumbered" ris said seeing m sneak to a hiding spot behind the thug.



"What are ya stupid or somethin'? I will KILL her if you don't listen to me! I may be outnumbered, but I have the upper hand! " To prove his point, he takes the knife and sliced her right cheek, which made Fia cried out in pain, before putting the knife back to her neck. "Don't fuck with me, man! I will kill her!"


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "What are ya stupid or somethin'? I will KILL her if you don't listen to me! I may be outnumbered, but I have the upper hand! " To prove his point, he takes the knife and sliced her right cheek, which made Fia cried out in pain, before putting the knife back to her neck. "Don't fuck with me, man! I will kill her!"


Jack had jumped out of his cover and kicked the knife out of the thugs hand giving Chris the chance to deliver a hard left hook and to force him on his knees with his neck between Jack's swords.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Jack had jumped out of his cover and kicked the knife out of the thugs hand giving Chris the chance to deliver a hard left hook and to force him on his knees with his neck between Jack's swords.



Thug Four gets completely caught off guard when Jack comes up behind him and knocked the knife out of his hand. Then Chris punched him, forcing him to let go of Fia and stumble back. But he ends up falling to his knees with Jack's swords between his neck. Fia just stood there, shaken up a bit as she hugged herself.


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Thug Four gets completely caught off guard when Jack comes up behind him and knocked the knife out of his hand. Then Chris punched him, forcing him to let go of Fia and stumble back. But he ends up falling to his knees with Jack's swords between his neck. Fia just stood there, shaken up a bit as she hugged herself.


"I'm going to gut you like the SWINE YOU ARE! For what you did to that young lady over there." Jack snapped and Chris went over to comfort her. "Are you alright?" He asked worriedly. Wait...why was he worried? He only met this girl! It's not like she was helpless or anything....so then why did he get so pissed when that thug tried to rape her?


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "I'm going to gut you like the SWINE YOU ARE! For what you did to that young lady over there." Jack snapped and Chris went over to comfort her. "Are you alright?" He asked worriedly. Wait...why was he worried? He only met this girl! It's not like she was helpless or anything....so then why did he get so pissed when that thug tried to rape her?



"Why don't you lick my asshole clean, you bastard!" Thug Four spat at Jack. Fia nodded her head as Chris comforted her. "Y-yeah. Thanks." She took a deep breath and sighed. She then wiped the blood from her cheek and frowned.  "Ugh, great. Well, I guess I'm alive." She turned her attention to Thug Four. She pulls out a small knife from her holster and stabbed him in his right ass cheek. Thug Four eyes widen as he hollered out in pain. "SON OF A BITCH! AUURRRGH!!!!"  

"That's what you get, you asshole!" She yelled at him as she stabbed his left ass cheek, which made him cried out more.


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Why don't you lick my asshole clean, you bastard!" Thug Four spat at Jack. Fia nodded her head as Chris comforted her. "Y-yeah. Thanks." She took a deep breath and sighed. She then wiped the blood from her cheek and frowned.  "Ugh, great. Well, I guess I'm alive." She turned her attention to Thug Four. She pulls out a small knife from her holster and stabbed him in his right ass cheek. Thug Four eyes widen as he hollered out in pain. "SON OF A BITCH! AUURRRGH!!!!"
> 
> "That's what you get, you asshole!" She yelled at him as she stabbed his left ass cheek, which made him cried out more.


"FIA!" Jack yelled as he pushed her away. "Don't torture him!Your acting no better than he did." Chris nodded in agreement. "Just get it over with Jack. This one doesn't deserve mercy."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "FIA!" Jack yelled as he pushed her away. "Don't torture him!Your acting no better than he did." Chris nodded in agreement. "Just get it over with Jack. This one doesn't deserve mercy."



Fia got pushed back by Jack and a low growl escaped her lips. But then she calmed down as he explained to her what she's doing. She sighed and put her knife away. "Fine. Just kill this guy already." 

Then Thug Four started to let out a laugh. "You dumbasses. You may have beaten me, but this is far from over. Because Mateo has a plan to wipe the Volpe family for good. Soon, everyone will have to answer to him and no one can stop him! HAHAHA!!!!"


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia got pushed back by Jack and a low growl escaped her lips. But then she calmed down as he explained to her what she's doing. She sighed and put her knife away. "Fine. Just kill this guy already."
> 
> Then Thug Four started to let out a laugh. "You dumbasses. You may have beaten me, but this is far from over. Because Mateo has a plan to wipe the Volpe family for good. Soon, everyone will have to answer to him and no one can stop him! HAHAHA!!!!"


Jack swiftly cut the thugs head off and stepped away from the body. Chris was suddenly confused. "Mateo? Why does that name sound familiar?'


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Jack swiftly cut the thugs head off and stepped away from the body. Chris was suddenly confused. "Mateo? Why does that name sound familiar?'



Fia turned her attention to Chris as she explains to him who Mateo is. "Mateo Procione is the half son of the Don in the Procione family. The Volpes and the Procione have been fighting each other for a long time. The Volpes wanted peace and help the villagers, while the Procione wants to take control of the village for their evil schemes. The recent Don, Malik Volpe, has successfully killed off three of the Procione family members, and now Mateo wants revenge for their deaths.  Mateo is a bastard, literally, and if he gets his way, the people will suffer. "


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia turned her attention to Chris as she explains to him who Mateo is. "Mateo Procione is the half son of the Don in the Procione family. The Volpes and the Procione have been fighting each other for a long time. The Volpes wanted peace and help the villagers, while the Procione wants to take control of the village for their evil schemes. The recent Don, Malik Volpe, has successfully killed off three of the Procione family members, and now Mateo wants revenge for their deaths.  Mateo is a bastard, literally, and if he gets his way, the people will suffer. "



"P-PROCIONE!?" Chris shouted and he suddenly fell on his knees, "no No NO!" "Chris? What the hell is wrong now?" Jack asked asked and Chris Looked at him with fearful eyes. "The Procione family. . .Is *MY* Family!"


----------



## Dreva (May 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Dreva
> 
> *Dreva decides to [Continue the masquerade] [Tell the truth] [Improvise]*



*[Treading on thin ice and attempting to gauge how much she knows about him]*

Dreva froze in silence as he was sensing his surroundings with all his five senses as he searched for an escape route. He kept his gaze on the elder lady's eyes, being careful to conceal his intention. His ears though grew erect and listened carefully to any sounds no matter how faint.

He was standing out in the open and with his crippled leg, the chance were very slim to evade the crossfire. As if the snipers weren't enough to keep him from running, there were several of Volpes men preparing to ambush him.

They were not visible but he could sense them, the Volpes mobsters were hiding in the dark, behind the cars, the bushes. Some were making faint sounds of footsteps, some were making barely inaudible noise of breathing but no doubt they were all wielding all kind of armaments in preparation to ambush him.

_Four, five, no, at least six of them! Not including the sniper._

No possible escape route apparently. Unless he was in a movie where the protagonist seemed to always find an improbable way to live another day as part of their plot armors, he thought.

*Sigh*

Surprisingly this time, he felt a very calm and serene mood on his mind and heart. His heartbeat stayed normal and he didn't even pant nor felt distressed.

"You knew it was coming from the moment you stepped out from your room" his mind protested. "Yet you still recklessly chased after the signal."

"But this is what we desired from the moment we left the mansion" his heart replied to his mind. "We craved to sate our curiosity and the answer lies just ahead of us. Why keep complaining?"

_It has come to this. So let's play along, shall we?_

"Apparently, I could not fool you, madam!" he raised his voice "And clearly you are no ordinary citizen!"

"You were right, this pendant didn't come for free!" he explained. "We had a fair trade. I took this in exchange for something precious to me." _My leg, it is._

"But I won't bother you with details" he continued his harangue. "Because I'm sure you know pretty well what happened by now, seeing that you're prepared to surround me with all these men."

He went back to silence as Dreva and the elderly lady both exchanged a deep sharp gaze to each other's eyes. He now just waited for what the lady had to utter from her curly lips.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 23, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "You were right, this pendant didn't come for free!" he explained. "We had a fair trade. I took this in exchange for something precious to me." _My leg, it is._
> "But I won't bother you with details" he continued his harangue. "Because I'm sure you know pretty well what happened by now, seeing that you're prepared to surround me with all these men."
> He went back to silence as Dreva and the elderly lady both exchanged a deep sharp gaze to each other's eyes. He now just waited for what the lady had to utter from her curly lips.



"The lives you took for one pendant doesn't sound fair..."

The old lady's curly lips never moved. Dreva's shoulders suddenly felt heavier as he heard a man's voice behind him instead. _How? I didn't sense him at all! Forget everyone else, this guy's bad news. _

"..._little bear_."

It was raspy and aged, the phrase _little bear_ had mimicked Arnaveh's way of speaking. Whoever this person was, he had listened in on them. For all he knew, the pendant could have been transmitting everything he said the moment Celeste confronted him at the basement. Dreva stood still. Meanwhile the old goat motioned him to sit beside her by scooting a few inches to the side. The bear had no choice but to sit, and finally gaze up at the figure who stood behind him. It was an old red fox with speckles of gray fur. He stood up straight, propped by a cane and looked down at the bear with cold silver eyes.

"Must be a pain to put on a prosthetic by yourself." The old fox stretched out his palm, beckoning the bear to surrender the enamel trinket. "You should've waited for the doctor and we might've had this conversation at the comfort of your room."

"You could have killed me in that room." Dreva said as he gave the pendant. No use for it now that the godfather himself had appeared.

"And loose the man who destroyed Procione's shipyard in my waters? No, amico. You will not die _today_."

Senior Don Volpe examined the pendant nonchalantly, "Not a spec of blood." he remarked. "How did you manage to off Celeste without spilling any, despite her wonderful parting gift? Even I wouldn't fight that woman mano a mano."


----------



## Dreva (May 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "The lives you took for one pendant doesn't sound fair..."
> 
> The old lady's curly lips never moved. Dreva's shoulders suddenly felt heavier as he heard a man's voice behind him instead. _How? I didn't sense him at all! Forget everyone else, this guy's bad news. _
> 
> ...



"I had... several tools to do that" Dreva grinned at the Don "But unfortunately, those were taken away."

"Except that one?" the old fox pointed his finger to his wrist coat, noticing his hidden scalpel.

"Except this one.... " he sighed. He took out his hidden scalpel, pinched it by the edge of his fingers as the old fox's hand reached for it.

He could've slit the old fox's throat, maybe. Or at least the artery vessels on his wrist. But that would be foolhardy. Wasn't this precisely what he was looking forward to? To meet the Don himself? To meet the makers of his horror? 

In the end he just peacefully surrendered his scalpel to the old fox.

"But... how could you...? I thought, no, everyone thought you were dead?" he quizzed him.

"Gone. Not dead" the Don signaled his men to search him. "We'll keep the talk for later, little bear" 

One wolf and one bull in black tuxedo approached Dreva and confiscated all of his belongings. They threw his phone into a rubbish bin and sprayed gasoline before setting it on fire. _Oh, bugger!_

"Come, my little bear" the old fox gave his command to follow him as he was walking into the park. 

No one unsheathed their weapons but the bear knew better not to disobey the order. One of the Don's henchmen held his left arm tightly to provide balance to Dreva as they followed the Don.

"This place is too crowded to dump my corpse, huh?" he japed even in this terminal stage of his life. "Are we going back to that hollow mansion of yours?"

"No" he smirked. "Something even better."


----------



## Diabolica (May 23, 2018)

@zenmaldita

He kept his arms raised, showing the Doe that he had nothing deadly on him.

_"сестра"..._he thought. (sister)

He glances behind him looking longingly at the mansion. How he somewhat felt like he had a second family, even if they barely visit, he always felt like it was a home. Maybe he had a chance to save that new home.

He returned his attention to the Doe and with a firm reply. "I shall go vith you. So please give her zey keys." 

"Good choice."

The Doe puts her hand in one of her pockets, the keys making jinggle sounds. She raises her hand showing the keys to the tiger, and tosses it outside of the barrier. which the Doctor picks the keys up and heads to the car.

The Doe proceeds to walk towards the boat, keeping her aim on the tigers head. She makes gestures with the rifle, pointing at the boat.

"Alright, now start the boat."

He gets on the boat, making sure he still has the medical bag with him and opens it up checking for what ever is left in it.

"What are you doing? Whats in the bag?!"

"Clam down, its just medikal supplies. Ve kould use zis to help yourr sister."

Suddenly from the distance, the doctors voice was heard, leaning on the barrier.

"BORIS!!"

The Doe slightly distracted replies "What do you want this time?!"

The Doctor holds the keys up with one hand and casually says "...WRONG KEYS!"

*[Steal the keys and flee with the doctor]*

Boris snapped into action, thwacking the rifle out of the Does hands with ease. His big paws outsizes the size of the does arms.

He then grabs her by the shoulders and places a chloroform filled napkin over the Does nose.

The Doe starts struggling, trying to break free from the tigers grasp. Unfortunbately she could not out match the size of the tiger and slowly fell unconcious.

Good thing there was some left. He thought as he places the Doe on the grass slowly. Then proceeds to pat her down until he finds the only other set of keys. As he returns the items he used in the medical bag, he spots another dose of the doctors experimental syrum.

He looks back at the Doe thinking about his second family. That if he took her to her sister,If she woke up...remembering that they were spotted by another family...he could lose his family, probably even more. He remembers something the doctor told him.

_"Leave niet trrace..."_

He takes the syrum, pausing for a bit, before injecting it in the same place as the spy in the mansion.

"прости меня" (forgive me) he says as he pulls the needle out.

He looks towards the doctor, seeing her knock on the barrier.

"Hurry up you big lug! I still have to fix this!" She says as she points at the arm still hanging out of her body.

With her tone she surely just wanted to leave, thus he hurries to get everything back in the bag and returns to the Doctor.

"Apparrently zey arrre sisterrs."

"Indeed, they both have the same face shape, and their noses were similar." She says with a heavy breath with some optimism.

Boris unlocks the car door, holding the door for the Doctor as she slides in. He closes the door and proceeds to the drivers seat.

As he sat down, he could hear loud crunching sounds, as well as something moist. He looks at the rear view mirror, and his eyes widen as he sees the doctor, casually removing her arm that was hanging out.

The sound lasted for a while, the sight and sounds make his nose crinckle a bit.

With one last crunch and a big gasp of air, the arm was removed. The doctor breathing heavily.

"This is going to take forever to grow back." She says to herself.

"Alright Boris, were going to have to burn this along the way...did you leave any traces?" She asks as she places her detached arm beside her. Opening the medical bag to do some first aid in the now bigger hole on her side. 

He paused for a bit, wondering what abomination the doctor was.

"Niet Doctorr."

"Good." She looks at the barrier, seeing the Doe still unconscious "Looks like we'll be having a second helping of veal haha."

Boris starts the car, and slowly drives away through the forest. He drives a good few miles through the forest, making sure that no one else spots them,before he proceeds to drive on road.

"Boris...let me remind you...once were done with a patient, were done. We do not leave any attachments...or else we'll end up like everyone else in that mansion...understand?

"Yes Doctorr."

"I'm also quite disappointed with you today Boris....were going to have to make some changes to you."

_Changes to him.._. those were a set of words he didn't think he would hear again...its been years since the day she took him from death. Wondering if she was a blessing or a curse... He shudders a bit at the thought, realizing that she gave him his his second family, his second home, second life...and how she can easily take those all away. The Doctor owns him...

"...Yes Doctorr"

"Good...now wake me up once we get back...I could use a drink."

With her last words, the drive was quiet. with only the engine echoing through the road and the sun rise that took over the very tiring and bloody night.


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "He may be short on men, but Matteo isn't a _complete _idiot." Claudia remarked.
> 
> "Oh, got any ideas to make sure he is?"
> 
> ...



*[Let Claudia Cover You]
*
Croaks leaned back against the boulder, turning to peer around it carefully. The raccoons were distracted, having a little tiff over something he couldn't make out from where he was- one of them gestured in the general direction of the mansion, then to the boat in an exasperated manner. To Croaks it read as if the poor fella was feeling a little left out of the _action_- the frog smirked derisively. Boy was _he_ in for a surprise. When Claudia produced yet another firearm, he chuckled silently in spite of himself.  Bullets would _sing_ indeed. "You Volpe gals don't mess around when it comes to weapons.. Can't say I don't appreciate that."

Claudia responded with a cheeky grin, holding the pistol at the ready with a practiced ease, a very specific glimmer of resolve in her eyes. "Pays to be prepared."

Croaks spared a knowing glance, huffing slightly in amusement. "Can't argue with that.." He peered around the rock and gestured vaguely in the direction of the raccoons with his good arm. "Pin 'em. I can use the rocks to get close enough to end it. They won't see me coming."

Claudia dipped her head in a dignified nod. "_That_, I can do."

The two raccoons across the beach were abruptly startled from their conversation by sudden gunfire that forced them to dive for cover behind the only nearby object big enough to hide them both, which happened to be the boat. Knocking their heads together in the terribly ungainly process, they squabbled briefly before pulling it together and trying to deduce where the bullets were coming from. The layout of the cove caused Claudia's gunfire to bounce from one sheer rock wall to the other, making the resulting echo disorienting enough to keep them distracted while Croaks made a cautious advance. The moment the bullets stopped flying, it seemed the pair had finally figured out Claudia's position and were about to return fire, but not a single shot was taken before the raccoon with the pistol found himself flying into the water by way of a vicious kick to the gut. His gun fell on the sand near the water's edge, and his companion whirled to engage the surprise attacker- but he had very little time to do anything before Croaks shoved the barrel of his rifle upward, directing another kick to the raccoon's middle. The unfortunate creature tumbled across the sand, leaving his rifle in Croaks' grip. Claudia poked her nose cautiously from behind the rock after the fracas died down to ensure it was safe to emerge from hiding, then pushed herself up and came running quickly across the beach to help him get their prize shipshape for departure.

The half-drowned raccoon that Croaks had launched into the water crawled laboriously from the gentle waves, soaked and aching to the bone. His lost pistol--lying within tempting reach--caught the light of the rising sun and by virtue, his attention. He attempted to reach for it, only to have his wrist stomped into the sand, halting him before he could even touch it. He looked up at the frog, who shot him a shrewd glare as he pointedly bent down to take the gun for himself. "Ain't nothin' personal pal, but if yer _smart_, ya won't get up 'til we're gone.." He narrowed his eyes. "If ya _ain't_, I'll happily serve up another Micky Finn. D'ya _really_ think you can pay the tab?"

The raccoon looked up at him for a moment, then fell limp into the sand, clearly defeated- Croaks smirked and turned to wade over to the boat where Claudia was waiting. She smiled a bit as he climbed in, recalling something a friend had mentioned earlier in the small hours of the morning and muttering quietly to herself. "_Auspicious_ indeed.."



Le Chat Nécro said:


> *"Make us an exit."* Perhaps the order was a little too open ended. Or perhaps this was what she actually intended. No one could be really sure. But what was certain, though, was that in the next moment all 6'7", 200 lbs of dead bison had reared up, vaulted over a potted plant, and launched himself through a nearby window. He fell like a rock with a loud crash and sickening thud. It was a high window, a decent ways off the ground outside and surely injurious for any jumpers. For a moment there was concerning silence, and then a pair of horns peaked up above the windowsill, followed by a pair of hands waiting to catch and assist the next person brave enough to follow.
> 
> *"Move it girls." *She limply gestured to the maids and Big Mama. Carefully, she turned to Ribby, frowning at his wound. *"Let me help?"*



Ribby followed her gaze to the knife, then gave her a look that insinuated he was fairly certain she had to be some kind of crazy. "You sure you're in any position to be offerin' medical assistance there?" He paused briefly. "And more topically, you know how?" 

He sure didn't- the extent of his knowledge on the matter was limited to '_don't try and take it out unless you know what you're doing_' and '_try not to bleed out before you can find someone who knows what they're doing_'. But Edelweiss gave him a grim nod that seemed to say he shouldn't underestimate her, so he conceded, sinking down beside the cat. Before now, he'd have never thought trusting a necromancer with his life sounded like a good idea.. Heck, before now, the idea of a legitimate necromancer in general would have made him scoff. But from what he'd come to learn about this _particular_ necromancer, the idea didn't seem nearly as crazy as it may have a few hours prior. As Edelweiss put her education to good use, Ribby tried to distract himself with his radio. 

"Confound it, Croaks, pick up!" If Croaks didn't respond this time, so help him, he'd be getting the high hat for the next month. Fortunately, Croaks did respond.. And Ribby, despite being slumped on the floor in the shattered remains of the conservatory being treated for a stab wound, felt a significant sense of relief.

"I'm here, good work holdin' out over there, we're on our way."

"_We?_ Nevermind, stop givin' me applesauce--_*ow*, hell, watch it toots_--we've got a problem."

"Seems like that's a recurring issue, these past couple'a hours. Whaddaya got?"

"Kid stuck 'is foot in a tripwire and unless he can magic his way out of it, I'd hazard a guess that there's a good chance we'll get blown to smithereens."

Croaks sighed loudly. "Never a dull moment. Give me the low down."

With a great deal of care, excessive amounts of telephoning information and a couple of curse words thrown in the mix for good measure, Ribby, Croaks and Aaron managed to disarm the trap. In the meantime, Edelweiss had finished doing all she could as well. By some great miracle of good fortune--or very, _very_ poor aim on the part of his attacker--it didn't seem the knife had damaged anything crucial. He'd shucked off his coat and did his best to apply pressure with it, which helped, but his strength was waning. Now that he was down, he doubted he'd be able to get back up- not that it worried him too much when the form of his partner came into view. Croaks kneeled down beside him with visible concern, but Ribby only grinned. "It's about time. Let's make tracks."

"You said it, pal."


----------



## zenmaldita (May 23, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "No" he smirked. "Something even better."


When the old Don said ‘even better’, Dreva prepared for the worst. One short car ride later, the bear found himself not in a warehouse district nor deserted train tracks. Instead, the peg-legged bear was seated on a park bench with the old fox underneath a tunnel of red and pink bougainvillea. _What a scenic place to die. _Dreva risked a glance at the fox beside him.






They were ‘alone’ and from his observation the old man didn’t seem to be armed nor on guard at all. There was no need to be; the whole park was under his thumb. Perhaps that was the defining difference between the young bosses Dreva tangled with, and the ones wise enough to last _this_ long: confidence.

“My wife planted these flowers.” The old fox said as he pointed the cane from the foot of the flowering trellis to the canopy.

“They’re lovely.” Dreva agreed at least. “She must’ve been a lovely--”

“You’ve _no right_ to speak of her now that you tarnished _her home.”_

“Right,” Dreva bit his lips shut. “Then…why bring me here?”

“I don’t need to answer a ‘_nobody’ _like you.” The Don snarled – his grip tightened on the top of his cane. “However, you did us a service at the shipyard and you deserve to know your place in the grand scheme of things.”

“I did not know it was Procione’s shipyard.” Dreva said as-a-matter-of-factly. This earned a slight chuckle from the old fox as if to look down at him even further.

“Then what _do_ you know little bear?”

“_My place_ in the grand scheme of things, should you be generous enough to tell me.”

“Very well,” with three evenly spaced knocks on the stone floor with his cane, Dreva noticed movement among the shrubbery. If they wanted to kill him, now would have been the time however no bullet had lodged between his eyes yet. Instead, he was educated of his place:

All devastations the Volpe family received was all according to the present Don’s cunning albeit cruel plan. Every organization had its moles, spies, traitors and the like, and the young Don had exterminated them along with the bulk of the enemy in the restaurant the night before.

The same treatment was given at the manor. While they were obviously not prepared for the gas and suffered collateral damage, most of those that perished during Dreva’s attack were included in the current Don’s purge. The rest of the staff deemed innocent of treason were given instructions how to survive, counter, and evacuate while the targets were left in the dark.

Matteo hired him, but it was Malik who used him.

“It’s a shame Celeste died. The place would never be hell for intruders like you without her. However thanks to your stunt, my son’s vantage point has increased. Next time he does something stupid like this, he’ll consider the air as well.” The old fox cleared his throat and looked at Dreva. “What to do with you?”

“I’m as good as dead, sir.” _When my boss finds out I’m missing, they’ll finally declare me a rogue agent, block all my bank accounts, and probably make all necessary measures to hunt me down and end me._

“Yes you are – to the world at least. That is, if you join us.”

“Join…you?”

“You are dangerous to us alive and a _waste_ to kill. I’ll have you replace Celeste as the defence commander and you will rebuild what you destroyed.”

“What if I decline?”

The old fox gave him a wry smile.

“You won’t be lonely, little bear. Kokav and Milcah will *follow* you in the afterlife.”

Dreva seethed with rage, but his stomach also churned in horror. He had always been careful; he always made sure his family was safe. He even made the extra effort to speak in Hebrew to deter situations like this. Then again, the Volpes had the money to translate his little phone call at the basement. _Was this god’s punishment? Was this his holy justice – a higher being’s way to balance the scale?_

The bear clenched his fist and started to retort but his angry gaze was blocked by the old Don’s gloved palm – _commanding_ him to keep quiet. Meanwhile a jaguar had approached them and whispered at the old fox. (@Rimna )

Senior Volpe hummed as he considered his options and then spoke: “Tell Malik that playtime is over. Mobilize and wipe out the rest of those damned raccoons.”

The jaguar nodded. “There’s something else, sir...”

“What is it, Dex?”

Dex glanced at Dreva suspiciously but the Don urged him to continue, saying that the bear was _no harm_. Dex nodded again and continued. “It seems my junior had come across the manor…”

“I see. Do what you must; leave if you must. Your payment will come in the following day.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "P-PROCIONE!?" Chris shouted and he suddenly fell on his knees, "no No NO!" "Chris? What the hell is wrong now?" Jack asked asked and Chris Looked at him with fearful eyes. "The Procione family. . .Is *MY* Family!"



Fia's eyes widen in shock from Chris's revelation. _Chirs...is a fuckin' Procione?!?!?! _She thought to herself as a sudden wave of emotions hit her at once. But the emotion that she felt the most, and has shown in her face, is rage. She grabbed Chris by the collar of his shirt and glared into his hazel eyes. "What the fuck do you mean the Procione is your _family_?!?! We are literally in a war with these assholes, and they killed off most of my friends! And when I met you, I thought you were just some random demon who possessed a guest who had nothing to do with what's going on! Are you telling me that this is your way to gain my trust so you could kill the Don?!" She also looks over at Jack. "Are you in on this, too?!" She pulls out her knife and aims it at Chris, staring at him straight in his eyes. "You need to explain yourself, *NOW*! "


----------



## JackJackal (May 23, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia's eyes widen in shock from Chris's revelation. _Chirs...is a fuckin' Procione?!?!?! _She thought to herself as a sudden wave of emotions hit her at once. But the emotion that she felt the most, and has shown in her face, is rage. She grabbed Chris by the collar of his shirt and glared into his hazel eyes. "What the fuck do you mean the Procione is your _family_?!?! We are literally in a war with these assholes, and they killed off most of my friends! And when I met you, I thought you were just some random demon who possessed a guest who had nothing to do with what's going on! Are you telling me that this is your way to gain my trust so you could kill the Don?!" She also looks over at Jack. "Are you in on this, too?!" She pulls out her knife and aims it at Chris, staring at him straight in his eyes. "You need to explain yourself, *NOW*! "


Chris looked into her eyes in disbelief. "th-this isn't right...Th-this wasn't what was supposed to happen!" He choked. clearly he was having trouble comprehending the situation


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Chris looked into her eyes in disbelief. "th-this isn't right...Th-this wasn't what was supposed to happen!" He choked. clearly he was having trouble comprehending the situation



"What's not supposed to happen?!  You need to explain yourself! Who are you?! " She yelled at him.


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "What's not supposed to happen?!  You need to explain yourself! Who are you?! " She yelled at him.


Chris calmed himself. ". . .My full name Is Chris Delano Procione. Mateo Is my great-great-great-great grandson. While It's true My family has been at war with the Volpe family There were some of us who wanted this to stop. We wanted peace between our families so we could stop the bloodshed." He said with a somber look. I was very old back then. I thought that things would die down after the efforts I made but now I see it's only gotten worse."


----------



## Dreva (May 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> When the old Don said ‘even better’, Dreva prepared for the worst. One short car ride later, the bear found himself not in a warehouse district nor deserted train tracks. Instead, the peg-legged bear was seated on a park bench with the old fox underneath a tunnel of red and pink bougainvillea. _What a scenic place to die. _Dreva risked a glance at the fox beside him.
> 
> View attachment 32846
> 
> ...



Dreva never had the blessing to have his own children, and his nephew Kokav and niece Milcah were the closest he had to one. He would always vividly remember every details of them, those little rascals he held dear so much. Etched deeply in his mind every time those little bears running toward him and hugging him tightly with their fluffy soft grey-brown coat, which resulted from crossbreeding of his polar bear sister Lyudmila and his grizzly bear brother-in-law Amos. Every eve of Passover, he would pay them a visit in their house in Israel and sometimes he invited them during school holiday to his private villa in Belarus countryside where they went for game and fishing.

Just now, Senior Don had committed his first grave mistake by using them for his bargaining chips. Dreva's head was boiling from his rage on hearing the Don mentioning their names with his wry smile. At precisely that moment, he swore that he would rip apart that smile from the old fox's smug face and chewed it with his teeth.

_I never took you as someone who hold a grudge_, Arnaveh voice rang in his head again. He had never taken any attempt on his life as personal affront but not those of his family. If he still had his scalpel on his hand he probably would've stormed past the Volpe's bodyguards and minced the old fox's face. _YOU LEAVE MY FAMILY ALONE, MOTHERFUCKING BASTARD!!_

His hands were clenching so hard that his arms started to tremble and he bit his lips in his anger. His face became livid and the old fox no doubt noticed it but he chose to ignore the bear's ire. Dreva felt that he might lose control of himself any second.

But then, it would be foolhardy right? _What would rash wrath do any good when you could scheme it for better time?_, what was left of his rational mind whispered to his ears.

*Sigh*

He took a very deep breath as the senior Don raised his palm signalling the bear to keep quiet. He grabbed his mind and took it into the empty void as he focuses his mind on every pumping actions of his lungs. With every air his lungs flushed out, he too worked to eject his anger and gradually pumped out all his steaming rage. He repeated this for sometime while the Don was busy talking with the jaguar Dex.

Slowly, the fumes that had built up inside him was slowly subsiding. He let his better judgement took over him and weaned him away from his fury, Dreva regained control of himself, again. 

As soon as the jaguar left the premises, he shot the Senior Don with question.

"Who is this mercenary thug you keep in your ranks?" the conversation between Senior Don and Dex didn't escape Dreva's notice as also the jaguar's posture which the bear immediately recognized as typical of professional military personnel.

"I thought you are contend with me" he japed.

Before the old fox could open his lips, the bear raised his voice to interrupt him. 

"And me as a defense commander?! Pfftt! The worst joke of this century!" he tapped his clenched palm to his chest. "Who do you think I am?! Yes, I was enrolled in military for years but I spent most of my career as an infiltrator, a saboteur, a spy and an assassin! You may call it cowardice but I preferred to blend with the shadow, hiding among them, moving with subtlety, and struck my adversaries from the back!"

"Explain to me, dear Don" he demanded answers from the Don "I thought you knew better to choose your men."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Chris calmed himself. ". . .My full name Is Chris Delano Procione. Mateo Is my great-great-great-great grandson. While It's true My family has been at war with the Volpe family There were some of us who wanted this to stop. We wanted peace between our families so we could stop the bloodshed." He said with a somber look. I was very old back then. I thought that things would die down after the efforts I made but now I see it's only gotten worse."



Fia listened carefully to what Chris had to say, still angry with him. She let him go, shook her head and threw up her hands. "I can't fucking believe this! You mean to tell me that you are an ancestor of the Procione family?! An old fart?! Dio Mio!"  She stepped away from him and looked at Jack. "Did you knew about this?!"


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia listened carefully to what Chris had to say, still angry with him. She let him go, shook her head and threw up her hands. "I can't fucking believe this! You mean to tell me that you are an ancestor of the Procione family?! An old fart?! Dio Mio!"  She stepped away from him and looked at Jack. "Did you knew about this?!"



Jack didn't say anything. he only glared at Fia. Anger flaring in his eyes. "You judge him just for being part of that family? He just helped you get rid of thoes thgs and yet all because of one little detail You ridicule him?!" He snapped, "He obviously is different from them! He even said he'd help evacuate everyone!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Jack didn't say anything. he only glared at Fia. Anger flaring in his eyes. "You judge him just for being part of that family? He just helped you get rid of thoes thgs and yet all because of one little detail You ridicule him?!" He snapped, "He obviously is different from them! He even said he'd help evacuate everyone!"



Now it was Fia who snapped back at Jack. "Obviously, you do not understand how much damage that the Procione has done to this city! To its people, to the businesses and roads and landmarks that they desecrated all because they want to be dictators! They're thugs! Monsters! Killers! They have killed many innocent lives including my friends and family. So yes, I am PISSED OFF THAT HE'S A PROCIONE! I _hate _them!" She put the emphasis on the word "hate" like its poison. Before Jack or Fia could get into an argument, a message goes through Fia's comm.

"Satine to Fia and Rosa. Isabella and I got the helicopter. Is everything alright? Want us to pick you up?"

Fia just glared at Jack in silence for a moment, then glanced at Chris. She huffed and replied back to her comrade. "Yes, come pick us up. I have two guests with me as well."

"Copy that. We're on our way."

Cut communication, she glared at the both of them. "Let's get to safety first, and then we'll settle this out." She turns away from them and stormed away. She was so upset and light headed at the same time- partly from the gas from earlier and dealing with those thugs. She even wondered how much gas she consumed and how much it is affecting her. No matter, she will have to see a doctor later. All she needs is to focus on getting to where the helicopter can see them and pick them up safely. But before she gets too far, she stopped by Rosa's body and kneeled to her. She reached her hand out to the squirrel's eyes and closed it. "Riposa in pace, Rosa. I hope I don't lose any more of my friends." She gets up and starts walking away as she tries to fight back the tears.


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Now it was Fia who snapped back at Jack. "Obviously, you do not understand how much damage that the Procione has done to this city! To its people, to the businesses and roads and landmarks that they desecrated all because they want to be dictators! They're thugs! Monsters! Killers! They have killed many innocent lives including my friends and family. So yes, I am PISSED OFF THAT HE'S A PROCIONE! I _hate _them!" She put the emphasis on the word "hate" like its poison. Before Jack or Fia could get into an argument, a message goes through Fia's comm.
> 
> "Satine to Fia and Rosa. Isabella and I got the helicopter. Is everything alright? Want us to pick you up?"
> 
> ...


Her words stung chris worse than a needle to his heart. She was right his family were killers. And now that blood is on his hands. Not wanting to cause anymore problems  chris got up and fled before to a or Jack could stop him! "CHRIS WAIT!" Jack yelled but Chris was already gone. "Now look what you fucking Did!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Her words stung chris worse than a needle to his heart. She was right his family were killers. And now that blood is on his hands. Not wanting to cause anymore problems  chris got up and fled before to a or Jack could stop him! "CHRIS WAIT!" Jack yelled but Chris was already gone. "Now look what you fucking Did!"


"CHRIS WAIT"

Fia quickly turned around to see the snow leopard ran away from the scene. Then when Jack turned and yelled at her, she hissed at him. "DAMNIT! I don't have time for this!" She quickly ran over, picked up the tommygun and ran past Jack. "Well, what are you waiting for?! Let's go after him!"


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "CHRIS WAIT"
> 
> Fia quickly turned around to see the snow leopard ran away from the scene. Then when Jack turned and yelled at her, she hissed at him. "DAMNIT! I don't have time for this!" She quickly ran over, picked up the tommygun and ran past Jack. "Well, what are you waiting for?! Let's go after him!"


"I think your the last person he wants to see." Jack spat and snatched the tommy gun. "I'm going after him alone. If you want to help then make sure you know not to blame one person for someone else's sins." with that he ran off after Chris and left Fia alone


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "I think your the last person he wants to see." Jack spat and snatched the tommy gun. "I'm going after him alone. If you want to help then make sure you know not to blame one person for someone else's sins." with that he ran off after Chris and left Fia alone



"Go fuck yourself!" She snarled at him as she runs alongside him as they search for Chris. _I swear if I didn't have to make sure they escape safely, I would have shot Jack right in the ass._ She thought to herself. Then she realized something. They're heading close to the pier where Mateo and his men are. Her eyes widen in horror. "Oh no! CHRIS STOP, DON'T GO THAT WAY!!!"


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Go fuck yourself!" She snarled at him as she runs alongside him as they search for Chris. _I swear if I didn't have to make sure they escape safely, I would have shot Jack right in the ass._ She thought to herself. Then she realized something. They're heading close to the pier where Mateo and his men are. Her eyes widen in horror. "Oh no! CHRIS STOP, DON'T GO THAT WAY!!!"


Chris Ran quickly. He was not going to be held responsible for what his family had done! Jack was hot on his heels swords on his back and gun in hand He wasn't going to let Chris get killed for fia's anger.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 25, 2018)

When Dex left the premises of the old Don he got his phone and dialed Kodi. The hyena picked up after a few seconds.

"Kodi where are you?" the jaguar asked quietly

"Rome. Vlad is dead. I'll send you a picture of his head or whatever's left of it." the hyena responded casually

"Listen... I need you to move north asap. I'm sending you the coordinates of the Volpe manor - Rimna is there. You need to move quickly and.."

"The Volpes? You mean that crazy wine kid? Ha! So little monkey boi wants to play gangster? Just say the word and I'll send them all to kingdom come!"

"Oh for the love of... don't be a moron, Kodi. I need Rimna alive, and don't even think about killing little Volpe. Make sure to..." but the jaguar was interrupted by inaudible screaming coming from his partner. He could only make out some words along the lines of "hemoglobin rain" and "where the lead wind blows". He had to move the phone away from his ear for a good while

"You know, you'll make a perfect target for these new mercury bullets I have. You done sobbing?" Dex hissed

"Fuck you! You know I wanna kill the monkey, I've wanted to kill him since I first saw his big green eyes staring at me in that wrecked warehouse! Please for the love of god, let me split him in half!" the hyena then lost it. Dex could only hear screams of terror and extremely loud gun shots followed by splats of liquid and then silence...

"Alright boss. I'm going to the Volpe manor. I'll try not to kill your boyfriend but I can't promise he'll have all his parts still attached to him when you show up. I killed the last of Vlad's men so good luck finding Jack now. Kodi out" the former commando replied with a cold, monotone voice.  Dex covered his face with his palm and sighed deeply.

"What a fucking yob..." the jaguar muttered under his breath

Meanwhile, Rimna leaned against the wall and just sat there, letting it all sink in. The only comforting scenario he could imagine was if Dex got to him first. A single sniper round in his head was what he was praying for. If Kodi was to find him first then...
The monkey shivered, crossing his hands and tucking his knees to his chest. He could only hope Kodi wasn't the first to find him.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Rimna
> 
> @Wulf Canavar
> Walter had taken several hits, all non-lethal by themselves. Collectively however, they are proving themselves to be quite the problem.
> ...







zenmaldita said:


> Fia didn't wait for the outcome of her shot. While it missed, it gave Matteo an idea where it came from. He pushed Dianne in front and waited another minute for another shot. None. It was either a misfire or the assailant had moved on. With a wordless gesture he sicced half of his raccoon henchmen towards the front to form a possible ambush.


@HopeTLioness


*[Wulf vs Matteo]*

Out at the pier, Matteo had dodged a bullet, and sent half his goons off.  They'd gotten into a rough fight with Fia, Jack and Chris.   Now, Monster Wolf had his turn.  He could smell Dianne's fear, and even Matteo's, try as he might to cover it up with bravado.  Dianne being in danger enraged the creature, and all of his hatred was now focused on Matteo.  The wolf approached slowly, red eyes smoldering and smoking.   The beast stepped first one massive paw, then the other, onto the wood planks of the pier.  His lips curled back in a low snarl.  The rest of the raccoons with Matteo stepped backwards, lowering their tommyguns.  Fearful.

Matteo pushed Dianne in front of him again, this time turning the pistol on the doe.

"Stai indietro, bestia!  Stay back, beast!"

Monster Wolf crept closer, step by deliberate step, igoring the command.  Matteo himself was able to withstand the fear of monstrous anger the size of a horse, but not his men.  They shuffled back, about to break and run for the boats.  Matteo noticed being by himself and yelled,

"Idioti, hai mitragliatrici! Sparare!" over his shoulder at them.   That got brought the hardness back to them just enough, and they stepped back up on both sides of Matteo, aiming their tommyguns.

::ROAR::

The Monster Wolf leapt forward like a bowling ball hitting ninepins.  Tommyguns chattered, Matteo fired, and the wolf crashed into the raccoon on Matteo's left.  Dianne stood stock  still, eyes closed, frozen in place as a whirlwind of violence raged all around her.   The wolf's jaws closed over the head and shoulders of the raccoon on Matteo's left, tearing and crushing.  One down.  In and among the raccons the wolf knocked and threw, clawing, smashing, biting.  Torn and bleeding, raccoons were flung into the water, bodies torn, bits of fur flying into the air.  Matteo turned as the wolf went around him and Dianne, firing wildly once, twice, three times, four.  He couldn't possibly miss at that range, but no effect.  Alone, save for Diane crouched down at his side, Matteo faced the wolf.  He aimed straight into the smoking red eye.

'click'

He pulled the pistol back and looked at it, eyes wide.

Faster than the blink of an eye, jaws all the better to eat you with snapped closed around the raccoon's head and shoulders.  The once powerful mob boss was shaken like a rag doll, flung into the water.   The splash threw water halfway across the lake.  As he sank, bubbles came and blood rose to the surface, marking his descent to the depths.

The scene on the pier was a spread of racoon fur and blood, with dropped tommyguns strewn around.  In the center, Dianne crouched down, arms over her head.  In front of her stood the wolf, red eyes fading to ice blue, breathing heavily.


@zenmaldita
((Please write Dianne's reaction.))


@Rimna




With his last ounce of strength Walter decided to *[Call Hans for Help] *


Walter had been loving trashing Malik.  He was not a gentle person.  When Malik went on the offensive he'd liked it too.  He also loved to fight.   At the first glass shard impact, he was still in the fight, giving back as good as he was getting.  At that range he yanked his combat knife from it's sheath, holding it reversed so if the opponent tried to grab it their hand would grab the blade.  Walter slashed Malik several times on the arms in the fight as they struggled. 

But sharp glass in the nuts is enough to take the fight out of anyone.

Anyone.

Spikes of pure pain radiated up through Walter's body straight into his brain, freezing him in place, leaving him wide open for Rinma's shots.  The first shot knocked him back, and the second knocked him over completely.

Hitting the cold water brought the doberman back to himself slightly, and he wheezed in utter pain.  Over the mic he breathed, "Hunter down," in a pain-filled voice.


The fighting and the shooting sparked Hans out of his stupor.   He looked up in horror to see his parter gunned down and splash into the water.  His training kept him from running to Walter's aid immediately.  Control the situation and deal with the threat first.  Hans lifted his automatic rifle back up and shot Malik in the back twice, with a controlled pair of shots.  Then he laid down covering fire at Malik and Rimna, trying to keep their heads down.  He maneuverd to Walter to give aid.

If Malik, Rinma, attacked or got closer, Hans gave suppressing fire to keep them away and keep their heads down while he aids Walter.  If they fully attacked, shot, or charged, he would shoot to kill with two in the chest and one to the head.

And he had a full kit of magazines....


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Chris Ran quickly. He was not going to be held responsible for what his family had done! Jack was hot on his heels swords on his back and gun in hand He wasn't going to let Chris get killed for fia's anger.


Hearing a loud roar and shooting up ahead, Fia had to do something and quick. She took her gun out and aimed for one of Chris' leg. She took a shot and shoot him only to graze him. Once she caught up to him, she grabs him by the back of his shirt and pulls him away from any suspecting danger and near the walls of the manor. She slammed him on the ground and got on top of him, saddling him and grabbing him by the front of his shirt and pulling him towards her so they are nose to nose with each other. Her blue eyes pierced deep into his hazel eyes as she starts to scold him. "Idiota! Have you lost your mind?! What is the matter with you?! Instead of facing me, you decide to run away like a coward?! " She then quickly turns to look back at Jack and hissed at him before he says anything. "You zip it! This is between me and him and he needs to hear what I have to say!" She turns her attention back to Chris. "Yes, I hate that you are a Procione! Yes, I have very strong opinions about them. But running away from the problem is not going to help solve anything! You said that you wanted peace between both families! You said that you wanted a change, and wanted to help us! Then show us! Show_ me_ that you mean it! Own up and say that what your family did was terrible, but you are going to do whatever you can to fix it! And yes, I did not handle the news very well, but you must understand what I had to go through. What everyone here had to go through because of the Procione. So you may think that I am a bitch for how I acted, but that's how I feel! And I'm not apologizing for that! But I am apologizing for making you feel low about yourself. You did help take out those goons and you saved me. So you are doing a good job so far. Just please..." she loosened her grip on him and soften her expression."...please don't give up on your mission of peace because of me."


----------



## Asassinator (May 29, 2018)

“Thanks, guys!” Aaron said warmly to the frogs (@Illuminaughty) before walking off to the pier. But while he was getting there, the lizard from before (@Wulf Canavar) was in sight, but before Aaron could hide or find another way around him, he caught sight of Aaron. He stood there, fists clenched tightly, prepared for the worst.


----------



## JackJackal (May 29, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hearing a loud roar and shooting up ahead, Fia had to do something and quick. She took her gun out and aimed for one of Chris' leg. She took a shot and shoot him only to graze him. Once she caught up to him, she grabs him by the back of his shirt and pulls him away from any suspecting danger and near the walls of the manor. She slammed him on the ground and got on top of him, saddling him and grabbing him by the front of his shirt and pulling him towards her so they are nose to nose with each other. Her blue eyes pierced deep into his hazel eyes as she starts to scold him. "Idiota! Have you lost your mind?! What is the matter with you?! Instead of facing me, you decide to run away like a coward?! " She then quickly turns to look back at Jack and hissed at him before he says anything. "You zip it! This is between me and him and he needs to hear what I have to say!" She turns her attention back to Chris. "Yes, I hate that you are a Procione! Yes, I have very strong opinions about them. But running away from the problem is not going to help solve anything! You said that you wanted peace between both families! You said that you wanted a change, and wanted to help us! Then show us! Show_ me_ that you mean it! Own up and say that what your family did was terrible, but you are going to do whatever you can to fix it! And yes, I did not handle the news very well, but you must understand what I had to go through. What everyone here had to go through because of the Procione. So you may think that I am a bitch for how I acted, but that's how I feel! And I'm not apologizing for that! But I am apologizing for making you feel low about yourself. You did help take out those goons and you saved me. So you are doing a good job so far. Just please..." she loosened her grip on him and soften her expression."...please don't give up on your mission of peace because of me."


Both chris and Jack were in shock! Sure Chris ran away be not in cowardice. He didn't want to make er angry anymore so he nodded. "alright/ I'll do my best. . .but did you have to try nd shoot my leg?" He asked pointing to the cut on it.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Both chris and Jack were in shock! Sure Chris ran away be not in cowardice. He didn't want to make er angry anymore so he nodded. "alright/ I'll do my best. . .but did you have to try nd shoot my leg?" He asked pointing to the cut on it.



Fia lets go of his shirt and shrugged. "Well, you didn't stop, and I couldn't catch up to you, so I had to do what I had to do." She got off of him, ripped the hem off her dress, and tended to his leg. "Now, we need to wait for our ride to pick us up. Speaking of..." Fia turns her comm on in her earring and contacted Satine.

Meanwhile, Satine and Isabella hovered over the manor to get a good look at the pier. They watched in horror as Monster Wulf (@Wulf Canavar ) took out Mateo and his men. They also noticed Dianne there with him. Isabella was the first to speak. "Did...did that thing just saved her?" Satine shrugged her shoulders and shook her head. "I don't know. Then again, those wolves from earlier came to our aid back in the manor. So I guess he's also on our side." Suddenly, they turn their attention to the shooting where they see their boss took out one of the hired hands(@zenmaldita). Then another one came to start shooting at Malik as he goes to aid his fallen comrade. "Dio Mio! I see the Don!" Isabella points out. "And he needs our help!" Before Satine could do anything else, Fia comes through her comm."Fia to Satine. Come in, Satine."

Satine answers her. "I'm here. We're looking over at the pier, and you won't believe what we are witnessing. Also, we spot the Don and he needs our support."

"Say no more. Go help the Don. We'll find another way if we have to."

"Will do. Go to the Conservatory where Ariel and Tori are. See if they have finally got those people out yet."

"Okay. And be careful."

"Same to you."

End of communication. Satine turns the helicopter towards where the Don is and aims the guns at Walter and Hans. Starts shooting at him for air support. Isabella turns her comm on and tries to get in contact with the boss. "Isabella to the Don. We are here to pick you up, sir!"

(@Le Chat Nécro, @Illuminaughty, @Asassinator )

Meanwhile, with Tori and Ariel, they basically stood by and watched everything go down. When they finally disarmed the bomb, they both sighed in relief. Tori applaud the fellas for the success as Ariel gave a silent prayer, thanking the Lord. Once Croaks and Claudia came with the boat, they looked at each other. "Okay, Tori. Let's make sure everyone gets on safely." The mouse nod to her canine companion. Then Fia comes through their comms. "Fia to Ariel and Tori. What's your status?" Tori beamed to hear the feline's voice as she was the first to respond. "FIAAA~! I'm so glad that you're okay! I was so worried that something might happen to you! Where were you, anyway? Were you doing something naughty~?"

"TORI! FOCUS!"

"Oops. Sorry! " Tori giggled and tells her what's going on. Ariel sighed as she saw Aaron runs off. "We're on our way over so we can finally get the hell out of here."

"Okay! See you soon~!" Tori ends communication and turns to Ariel. "I'm going to wait for Fia to get here. You go on with everyone else. See ya!" With that, the mouse runs over to the window where the bull still waits. "Hey, Mr. DeadBull! I'm coming down, okay?" She carefully climbs out of the window and let Emir help her down. When she gets down safely, she does a curtsey to him. "Thank you!" She then walks over to the other side to wait on Fia and the others. Ariel walks over to Eldeweiss and kneels to her. "Excuse me, ma'am. It is time to go. Is there anything I can do to help make this transition a bit easier for you?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 29, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia lets go of his shirt and shrugged. "Well, you didn't stop, and I couldn't catch up to you, so I had to do what I had to do." She got off of him, ripped the hem off her dress, and tended to his leg. "Now, we need to wait for our ride to pick us up. Speaking of..." Fia turns her comm on in her earring and contacted Satine.
> 
> Meanwhile, Satine and Isabella hovered over the manor to get a good look at the pier. They watched in horror as Monster Wulf (@Wulf Canavar ) took out Mateo and his men. They also noticed Dianne there with him. Isabella was the first to speak. "Did...did that thing just saved her?" Satine shrugged her shoulders and shook her head. "I don't know. Then again, those wolves from earlier came to our aid back in the manor. So I guess he's also on our side." Suddenly, they turn their attention to the shooting where they see their boss took out one of the hired hands(@zenmaldita). Then another one came to start shooting at Malik as he goes to aid his fallen comrade. "Dio Mio! I see the Don!" Isabella points out. "And he needs our help!" Before Satine could do anything else, Fia comes through her comm."Fia to Satine. Come in, Satine."
> 
> ...


"You can't really expect me to wait here and risk getting sniped do you?" Jack asked looking a little annoyed. "we're too exposed! We either need to find some cover or move out to help anyone else out there!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "You can't really expect me to wait here and risk getting sniped do you?" Jack asked looking a little annoyed. "we're too exposed! We either need to find some cover or move out to help anyone else out there!"



After she finished bandaging Chris up, she stands up to her feet and turned to Jack. "Calm down, Jack. We're going to the Conservatory. Everyone is heading out to evacuate, so we need to go now."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Thanks, guys!” Aaron said warmly to the frogs (@Illuminaughty) before walking off to the pier. But while he was getting there, the lizard from before (@Wulf Canavar) was in sight, but before Aaron could hide or find another way around him, he caught sight of Aaron. He stood there, fists clenched tightly, prepared for the worst.



As Aaron was heading south to the pier, so too, Ryota Hajime had been moving quietly around the southern end of the manor.   He'd flung Croaks, but then hadn't been able to follow up on the attack, what with all the fighting, shooting, and mayhem going on at that end.

Also, thought he was condfident in his abilities, he also had no illusions about going up against guns empty-handed.  And so he'd been lurking....

And especially looking for Aaron.

At the same moment, Aaron stepped out of the manor on the south side, heading to the pier.   Ryota stepped into his path, deliberately blocking him.   Overhead, the helicopter's downdraft blew, buffeting them.   Ryota stood firm, his gi and black belt snapping in the wind, stepping forward into his fighting stance, snapping both hands out in a threatening pose.

"You and I have unfinished business!"  He yelled to Aaron over the sound of the helicopter.  "And you won't beat me so easily a second time!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 30, 2018)

Aaron had a hard time trying to hear what Ryota said, but he could tell from his face that he wanted another fight. His hood blew off violently and his fur blew around, which annoyed him a lot, but ignored it and shouted back, “Please, just let me pass so I can help innocents get off this place!”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron had a hard time trying to hear what Ryota said, but he could tell from his face that he wanted another fight. His hood blew off violently and his fur blew around, which annoyed him a lot, but ignored it and shouted back, “Please, just let me pass so I can help innocents get off this place!”




"Innocents!?", replied the bearded dragon, yelling to be heard over the helicopter.  "Have you not heard, young pup? You work for a mafia Don!  Whose hands are free of blood on this island?  No one's!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 30, 2018)

“Well, answer me this.” Aaron retorted, “If you work in the military, does that mean you have to have killed people on the battlefield? No! The same principle applies here, for many people on this island live here only to maintain the gigantic manor. *They *are the innocents, and I think that we need to save them.”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Well, answer me this.” Aaron retorted, “If you work in the military, does that mean you have to have killed people on the battlefield? No! The same principle applies here, for many people on this island live here only to maintain the gigantic manor. *They *are the innocents, and I think that we need to save them.”



[Ryota the blackbelt bearded dragon]

"Enough talk," said Ryota, cutting off Aaron.  The black belt lunged forward, grabbing  the front of Aaron's clothes with his left hand, bringing his right back in a fist, ready to strike......


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 1, 2018)

Aaron didn’t have enough time to react, and he took the blow, making him fall hard on the floor. He stood up quickly though and went into a guard position while muttering to himself, “Talk about persistence.”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron didn’t have enough time to react, and he took the blow, making him fall hard on the floor. He stood up quickly though and went into a guard position while muttering to himself, “Talk about persistence.”



Ryota launched into an attack, looking to maneuver around Aaron.  He sidestepped, then attacked,  then sidestepped again, looking to maneuver Aaron over difficult ground to get him to stumble.

There it was.  A step down.  Ryota launched a left,right, kick, trying to force Aaron back over the step down to get him to stumble.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 2, 2018)

While Aaron was trying to protect himself from the hits, he knew what was coming. When they were closer to the tiny bit of stairs, he saw what Ryota was trying to do, and when he kicked, Aaron stepped out of the way, and pushed Ryota down the steps in the process.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> While Aaron was trying to protect himself from the hits, he knew what was coming. When they were closer to the tiny bit of stairs, he saw what Ryota was trying to do, and when he kicked, Aaron stepped out of the way, and pushed Ryota down the steps in the process.



Aaron turned the tables!  Ryota reacted quickly though, turning the tumble into a roll.  He planted a hand on the step as he went over, rolling forward.  The edges of the step hammered him, but his head and legs were tucked in, so he wasn't injured.  The bearded dragon rolled to his feet out of Aaron's reach, and came back up into his fighter's stance.   He narrowed his eyes. 

"Not bad," he said. "Let's see if you can handle this!"  and launched another flurry of attacks back up the step.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 3, 2018)

Aaron dodged all the attacks with not much difficulty, but what he was trying to do then was to find a way to knock Ryota out again, or at least immobilize him. When the attacks had seemed to end, Aaron raised his foot, and aimed it at the lizard’s knee.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron dodged all the attacks with not much difficulty, but what he was trying to do then was to find a way to knock Ryota out again, or at least immobilize him. When the attacks had seemed to end, Aaron raised his foot, and aimed it at the lizard’s knee.



[Ryota]

This shiba inu was good, Ryota had to give him that.  Quick reflexes, well trained.  He managed to dodge that whole sequence of attacks.  Then the dog went for Ryota's knee, and connected!   Ryota stumbled sideways, retreating to put a little distance between the two of them.

On the side of the path, Aaron saw a several bushes and an old piece of plywood covering some old hole.   It originally was to cover the hole for safety, but over time had become weak and flimsy, not quite rotted, just old.   It would not likely support Ryota's weight......


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 3, 2018)

Aaron saw an opportunity to end this battle, and he was counting on it. He sprinted towards Ryota and tried to kick him into the hole.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron saw an opportunity to end this battle, and he was counting on it. He sprinted towards Ryota and tried to kick him into the hole.



[Ryota]

The shiba inu charged, and the bearded dragon was ready.   He stepped back, and set his feet to take the kick, ready to flip Aaron head over heels in a throw.   The grip was perfect, and Ryota took Aaron's foot right against his chest, ("Ooof!") but trapped it there.   On solid ground he would have then turned, bent, and used Aaron's momentum against him to throw the assassin.  But the ground was not solid.

As the weight of Aaron and Ryota combined, Ryota had stepped back onto the old wood.  It cracked loudly once, and Ryota's eyes went wide and the ground went out from underneath him.

The throw Ryota was making turned into a kind of lopsided hurl as the bearded dragon fell straight down a shaft.  But he maintained his grip on Aaron's foot.   The shaft was 4 feet by 4 feet, wide enough for someone to fall into easily, but small enough to lay across it.   Ryota would hold his grip on Aaron's foot at any cost.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 5, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> [Ryota]
> 
> The shiba inu charged, and the bearded dragon was ready.   He stepped back, and set his feet to take the kick, ready to flip Aaron head over heels in a throw.   The grip was perfect, and Ryota took Aaron's foot right against his chest, ("Ooof!") but trapped it there.   On solid ground he would have then turned, bent, and used Aaron's momentum against him to throw the assassin.  But the ground was not solid.
> 
> ...



Underneath them was an old, dry cistern.  Ryota hung only a few feet off the floor of it.  It was empty and dark.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 6, 2018)

Aaron was surprised when the bearded dragon was able to counter his act, and he didn’t expect the predicament they were in to be the outcome. Ryota was hanging on to his foot and there was the chance of both of them falling into the cistern. Aaron tried to pull himself out, but with Ryota on him, that made things much more complicated.

“So... what do you plan to do now?” Aaron asked.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine turns the helicopter towards where the Don is and aims the guns at Walter and Hans. Starts shooting at him for air support. Isabella turns her comm on and tries to get in contact with the boss. "Isabella to the Don. We are here to pick you up, sir!"



The helicopter lifted off, and turned gently in the sky...

Revealing the murderous door gun. 

Satine opened up on Hans and Walter, and it wasn't just a machine gun.    It was a minigun, with its mutiple, spinning barrels.  As she pulled the trigger, the gun whirred to life, spinning rapidly.

"Wir sehen uns in der Hölle!"  yelled Hans against the chopper's rotor noise.   Snapping his automatic rifle to the shoulder, he aimed for the cockpit and Satine, trying to beat her to the punch.   Walter rolled over, lifting his rifle as well, though without accuracy.  Hans was going for controlled pairs at Satine, but Walter could only spray and pray in his condition.  All three of them fired at the same time.   But in this game of rock-paper-scissors, the minigun wins.

Hans' controlled pair hit the helicopter's windshield.  Most of Walter's bullets missed.   But the minigun burst raked the ground around Hans and Walter, kicking up dirt and dust, covering the whole area with a hail of bullets.  Back and forth, churning the sand, obscuring all vision rose the dust.   As if in slow motion, Hans could be seen hammered backwards, feet lifting off the ground.   Walter disappeared in a cloud of sand, churned by the bullets.  As the helicopter moved off and the dust cleared, Hans fell to the ground on his back, head up, mouth open in a last defiant curse, rifle shooting shot after slow-motion-shot straight up into the uncaring sky.

With a thud it was over.  Hunter 1 and Hunter 2, out of action.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron was surprised when the bearded dragon was able to counter his act, and he didn’t expect the predicament they were in to be the outcome. Ryota was hanging on to his foot and there was the chance of both of them falling into the cistern. Aaron tried to pull himself out, but with Ryota on him, that made things much more complicated.
> 
> “So... what do you plan to do now?” Aaron asked.



Ryota hung there gripping Aaron's foot.  Seeing that he still had a chance, he grimaced and grunted, and with all of his strength started to climb hand over hand up Aaron's leg.  His teeth were bared, he was taking this very, very personally.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 6, 2018)

Aaron little joke seemed to make Ryota more determined to get back at him. He was climbing on Aaron’s leg, and now he was worried. Aaron started to shake his leg violently, willing to do anything to prevent himself plummeting down the hole.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron little joke seemed to make Ryota more determined to get back at him. He was climbing on Aaron’s leg, and now he was worried. Aaron started to shake his leg violently, willing to do anything to prevent himself plummeting down the hole.



Even though he was determined, Ryota's finger strength had limits.   A rock climber, he was not.
Ryota's face had a fierce grimace, very close to Aaron's.    With a last violent shake, Ryota lost his grip, and he fell to the floor of the dry cistern.  He stumbled in the dark, putting out his hands to keep from falling.   It was dark, the only light being from the hole with the broken wooden cover.   The pieces of wood were on the ground at Ryota's feet.  The bearded dragon's first impulse was to shout and swear revenge on the assassin, but that would be unlike the True Master that Ryota hoped to someday become.   And so he first sat down in the darkness for a moment and collected his thought with meditation.  Then,

"It is twice that you have bested me!"  Ryota called up to Aaron.  "I respectfully ask your name!"


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 8, 2018)

Aaron scurried up until he was able to kneel and look down the hole. When Ryota asked for his name, he simply said, “My name is Aaron, and I apologize for putting you in this hole.”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron scurried up until he was able to kneel and look down the hole. When Ryota asked for his name, he simply said, “My name is Aaron, and I apologize for putting you in this hole.”



Ryota shook his head.

"I have lost.   That is all."

He looked around at the dark cistern.

"Worry not, young canine.   Perhaps our third meeting will go differently someday.   Or perhaps I will call you master and you will teach me.   I wish you well."

Ryota smacked his fist into his other hand and bowed over them in respect until Aaron left.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 9, 2018)

Aaron admired Ryota’s humility, and bowed back to him before saying, “I never got your name either. Do you mind telling me?”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron admired Ryota’s humility, and bowed back to him before saying, “I never got your name either. Do you mind telling me?”




"Hajime Ryota! " he called back.  " you may call me Ryota."

"Good bye Aaron.  Im sure we will meet again someday"


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 10, 2018)

“Thank you Ryota! I’m sure I will find you again, and we’ll have a good fight again.” Aaron said. _Well that was a genuinely fun experience, he thought _before leaving to find Wulf, the frogs, and the rest to assist the evacuation.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 12, 2018)

The celebration was a success, however, the after party had been a complication.
Nevertheless, all tasks are accomplished with few collateral damage - albeit higher than I
predicted. I apologize for not anticipating such events and will make amends.
Thank you for this opportunity.
Un bimbo che non gioca, felicita ne ha poca.

Malik
_--------------------------------------------------------_​
@Dreva watched the old fox check his phone for a message and quickly put it away after a scoff. "You put my son in a tight spot. He's a smart lad but he didn't see you coming." The bear remained silent, still trying to keep his boiling anger down to at least a simmer. "You're angry with me, that's fair. I _did_ threaten two innocent children after all. But two compared to--ten, twenty poor, innocent, girls who were unlucky enough to be on duty at the time of your attack?" The greying fox nodded feigning grief. "You're right, I ought to let their families know of you and let the townspeople decide. My senile judgement won't do me any good."

The old fox got up and was escorted away by one of his men - leaving the bear alone on the bench. Dreva waited for anyone to cuff him, restrain him, or anything - but there were none. Senior Volpe and his party had left and the bear was left literally at the mercy of the town with nothing but the clothes on his back. Why did he let him go? Was it a trick? Is he secretly being tracked with a crosshair on his head? Or was it just that: Senile judgement.

_--------------------------------------------------------_​
Croaks and Claudia returned with O'Maley's fishing boat and assisted the injured on board first: Edelweiss (@Le Chat Nécro ), Ribby (@Illuminaughty ),  and Big Mama. Fia (@HopeTLioness ), Chris and Jack (@JackJackal ) dutifully attended to their housekeeper, steadying her into the craft. She was a towering woman who needed three people for assistance. Meanwhile Aaron (@Asassinator ) assisted with the frog as he limped with the wound on his leg. Edelweiss was lifted and put onto the boat with ease by Emir - stretcher and all. The bison refused and huffed at anyone who dared "help" at his job. Ariel was on stand by, in case the girl falls off. Angelo and the maids opt to stay behind to clean up and secure the place.

"Closest hospital that'll take you is in Venice." Angelo cautions, "An hour...maybe two."

"Angelo, sweetie," Big Mama cooed as she held up a hand. "Do we look like hard mafioso men who can last another hour or two to you? No? _Good_. Any old hospital nearby should take us." She then nodded at Claudia as the wolfdog gripped the wheel on the boat.

"They'll ask questions. Questions lead to the police."

"Cops complicate things..." Ribby grunted, his green skin turning yellow. Croaks quickly went to his friend's side "...But staying alive sure is favorable!"

Ariel took a step forward. "There's a women's hospital in Trieste, 30 minutes from here." She gave Ribby a reassuring look. "Tell them I sent you. They'll let you in." The spaniel then glanced at the hippo before the matron could ask her of such useful affiliations. "Their head surgeon, Portia Martin, is my great aunt. She helped me and many girls concerning ..._things_. It's a proper hospital, I assure you. Well equipped---"

"An abortionist, huh?" Aaron sighed. "Can't say I agree to the practice but if we wait any longer..."

"Then, that's where we'll go." Claudia announced as she started the engine. The old vessel's coughs and bouts were reassuring that their 30 minutes might as well be an hour on the old thing. "We can make that trip into 15 minutes with the yacht."

Ariel nodded. "Satine and Isabella will meet you there with the Don as well as other _guests_."

With that, the boat sped off towards the sea - as fast as it _could_.

_--------------------------------------------------------
_​The helicopter roared in @Rimna 's ears. Thank goodness his call was done before this chunk of noisy metal whirred above him. As if that wasn't enough to harass his senses, his eyes were assaulted by a sight of a billowing skirt followed by a rope ladder descending from chopper. The white mink Isabella offered to assist the monkey up and then her boss.

"Can you climb?" Malik spat out some blood after the question. Rimna observed the fox, riddled with wounds and bleeding to his knees. His forearms suffered a lot and the monkey doubt the fox could.

"Can _you_?"

"There will be pain."

"Of course there will be pain, you unbearable twat! Come on, I'm a lot stronger than you give me credit for!"

Rimna hoisted the Don up his shoulder initially with ease until he found the slim fox's weight to be surprisingly heavy. With one hand he gripped the rope, and his feet found footholds. It pulled them up to the chopper. Once Rimna and Malik were on board, Isabella hissed into her mic for Santine to hear: "I wanted to do that!"

Satine laughed. "The blood will stain your pristine coat, sweetie."

"Oh shut it!"

"Don't worry, you can haul that other gent up here. Dianne's alive thanks to him."

Isabella walked over to the pier where Dianne sat there beside Wulf's barely conscious body. He had reverted back to his normal self with his head on the girl's lap. The doe was silent but Isabella can see her junior's hands shaking from all tribulations she went through. She too needed attention but there were only 4 seats on the helicopter and Dianne won't be able to lift him on her own.

"Help me with him."

Without another word Dianne and Isabella carried Wulf under his arms to the ladder. Wulf was conscious enough to help himself walk to lighten the load. Soon he regained most of his control to reassure the girls that he can hang onto the rope by himself. Isabella decided to stay behind with Dianne and help her get some rest. She was unscathed, if not scared out of her wits.

Soon the helicopter reached their rendezvous point where the rest waited for them. Now all that's left is the 15 minute journey Claudia promised.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 13, 2018)

*New Map*
_Your characters are now headed to a hospital in Trieste via sea. 
Below are the *Majesty 155*'s Deck Plans with your locations and current status. 
You can view the virtual tour to help you on the site to write better about your environment. 
This is an established setting. Please do not invent rooms that don't exist._

@HopeTLioness @JackJackal You are located on the *Fly Bridge or the Top Most *deck in charge of surveillance from both sides and the back.
Fia had volunteered for the task so she could isolate Jack and Chris from the crowd and avoid their untimely murders should anyone find out about Chris' secrets.
You three were given pistols, one sniper rifle, extra bullets, magazines and two radios since the earrings don't work at sea.
You can sort things out here, no one else can hear. There's food in the bar nearby.






*O'Maley is alone in the Upper Deck as Captain.*​
@Illuminaughty Croaks and @Rimna are on rear guard at the *Main Deck*. After performing first aid for her boss, Claudia joins you.
You are given radios, guns and spare ammo each. Claudia has two hand grenades. Food is nearby in the kitchen.
*





*
@Illuminaughty although given a state room in the *Lower Deck*, Ribby refused to let @Le Chat Nécro Edelweiss out of his sight. After being MIA for so long, Mercedes reappears by her bedside.
@Wulf Canavar and @Asassinator Aaron share a stateroom together to catch up on things and reflect on their next move. Big Mama is resting in another state room.
All injured persons are given food in their rooms.
Please note that you cannot access the Engine Room and Garage from your rooms. You must go up to the Main Deck and then climb the stairs down from Croaks, Claudia and Rimna's station.
*




*
I'll say it again. _This is an established setting. Please do not invent rooms that don't exist._


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 14, 2018)

*At the Fly Bridge*
@HopeTLioness & @JackJackal
Upon boarding the ship, Fia seized the opportunity to isolate Jack and Chris to the top most deck in guise of guard duty. The two men did help her in battle whether she liked it or not. It was a battle that lasted for more than a measly hour but took too many lives for what it's worth. She could've been one of those corpses had it not been for the jackal and his old-souled friend.

The three sat under the shade. Fia sat at the port, left side of the craft with all three guns. Two pistols were strapped to her legs while she held the rifle on her lap. She stared at the two gents sitting on the barstools across from her.

"Just shoot us already!" Jack complained. "If that'll make you so _damn_ _*happy*_."

"Forgive my glare," Fia glanced from Christ to Jack. "After *all* that's happened, I find it difficult...just difficult."

"It's not like *I* knew." Jack barked before giving Chris a side eye. "Procione. I can't believe it either. _You_. You're related to that little shit that stabbed Louisa and twisted her wrist. I can't believe I let you live in my body."

Chris gulped down the glass of water he had held on for so long the liquid turned warm. "I didn't ask for any of this."

"Neither did we." Fia sighed and sat back on the built in seating. "So many people...I trained some of them myself. How to press linen properly, how to polish leather shoes properly, how to kill properly..."

Jack rolled his eyes. "If you did such a good job maybe you didn't need our help--"

"Enough! You're acting like children! I said I'm sorry...I'll fix this...one way or another."

Fia looked at the broken man from head to toe. Such a weird sight to see her former lover's body being controlled by someone from the enemy family. What a weird day it has been. 

"How? By the time we arrive, the main force will return to the manor and wipe out what's left of your family. You'll be eradicated from the face of the earth. That alright with you?"

Before Chris could answer, the radios chimed. 

"Fia--" The Don's voice pierced through the air. Fia gripped the thing and replied a curt: Sir?

"Send the Jackal to my quarters. I heard we owe him for Ms. St. Claire's life..among others."

Fia and Jack decide to *[Send Jack alone to the Don] [Send Jack and Chris] [All three of them go]*


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 14, 2018)

*At the Upper Deck*

@Rimna @Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro
With one last pull, Claudia had sewn Malik's 5th stitch on his arms. Her brows furrowed as she tried her best to contain all the ill comments brewing in her mind. Her boss didn't flinch - too much, and stayed put through the entire ordeal. It was sickening however, to see something she could have prevented.
_
I'm his bodyguard for goodness sake! What good am I for failing this much? Look at this! The old Don will have my head.
_
"Stop that." Claudia's ears perked up. "That thing you do when your forehead wrinkles. You did what you can. I'm alive."

"Zhivago would've done a better j-"

"Zhivago's not here. I'm sorry, Claudia." The wolfdog had denied it all night. She kept on believing that her older twin was still out there. However, she knew about the plan to wipe out all the traitors and spies from the restaurant to the manor. She just couldn't believe that her brother would be one of them.

"Ricardo told me," Claudia sniffed as she finished patching him up. "He told me: _Your brother shot me twice in a burning building_. And I told him he was a liar. Now he's dead."

"Ricardo was good- and so was the monkey, and the frogs." Malik nodded at the red cooler at the far corner of the room. Before the helicopter could leave, Rimna had the sense to remember it and they hauled it with them to the yacht.

"What do you think of them? The monkey and the frogs...are they _good_?"

A gentle smile appeared on Claudia's face as she nodded. "Yes, I believe so."

"_Good_. You'll guard the stern with them, attend to them, make sure they don't die 'cos of their _goodness_."

"If there's nothing else..." With a curt bow, Claudia turned on her heels and made way for the door. She stopped when Malik called again, a rare thing.

"Where is Ms. Schwarz?" Claudia stared at him blankly...clearly not knowing who he was referring to. "White cat...have you seen her?"

"Ah..Yes, I transported her here with Big Mama and the others myself. She's resting down below."

It was Malik's turn to pause. "Down..._Below_...?"

Claudia wasn't sure if her boss thought the girl was dead or she was put in lowly accommodations. Either way, her boss didn't like what she just said._ Best to correct yourself, quick._

"In one of the staterooms, sir. Shall I call for her?"

"No." Malik answered all too quickly, his eyes averted from hers. "I'll go see her on my own. Make sure she's the first to get medical attention in the hospital."

Claudia's grin widened as she nodded all too much. She gave a curt bow before leaving the room and attending to her new colleagues.

---

At the stern's round table seating, Croaks and Rimna were presented with a small armory carried by a subtly skipping girl.

"What happened, miss?" Croaks greeted her. "Did Malik give you a raise? I'd be skipping myself if it were me."

Claudia mouthed an exaggerated _NO_ before she sat beside the two gents and sorted through the guns on the table.  As if she were shuffling cards, she slid two handguns each to the frog and the monkey.

"You Volpes don't run out of guns, huh..." Rimna commented as he inspected a colt handgun. "..Ya know, for a _winery_."

"Aye," Croaks agreed with a sigh. He didn't know if he was happy to see another gun for the day. More guns meant more trouble after all. And his morning was nothing but! "But i'm more curious about the smile. Come on, Ms. Claudia, we could all use some good news!"

Claudia picked a pretty revolver and gave the barrel a comical twist. "The Don's been shot."

Rimna scoffed. "Tell me something I don't know."

"...by cupid's arrow~~~" Claudia pursed her lips at the last syllable as she sat back. "It finally happened! Thank god! I thought he was gonna die an old maid!"

Croaks cocked an eyebrow. He remembered their job required an amount of tact. Who knew even his own in-house staff didn't know _about_ the impressionable Ms. Schwarz?

"Old Maid? What...this...this is the first?"

"_One and only._ Believe me, I'd know if there was. _Anyways_, gents. The Don thanks you both for your service. He hopes we won't use these shiny killing machines again, _*today*_, but, we best be prepared now that he's finally got someone to live for."

"Service?" Rimna smiles at one side, "am I gonna get paid now? Last deal I had with him, is he let me go if I kill his other *specific *enemies."

"Then we'll drop you off at Trieste and say our goodbyes." Claudia shrugs. "You're free to continue with us though..."

Rimna pondered for minute. He told Dex he would be at the manor, Kodi probably knew about that as well. Maybe being away from there was a good thing?

*Rimna decides to [Say Goodbye at Trieste] [Continue the Journey with them] [Improvise]
*
"And what about you, Mr. Croaks? Your contract was only for today..."

"Consider our contract amended. We were charged to keep Ms. Schwarz safe from the get go. As long as she's in danger, I doubt your boss will let us go."

Claudia blinked at the sudden revelation. Croaks only realized what he said after the wolfdog's sudden silence. "I thought it was common knowledge. Sorry."

"Oh, Mr. Frog!" Claudia lightly hit Croaks ont he shoulder. "And here I thought I was the first to know!"
*
Croaks says ["I didn't know any better. I thought you all knew."] ["Not so hard, sister. You'll throw me overboard."] [Improvise]*


----------



## Dreva (Jun 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ​
> @Dreva watched the old fox check his phone for a message and quickly put it away after a scoff. "You put my son in a tight spot. He's a smart lad but he didn't see you coming." The bear remained silent, still trying to keep his boiling anger down to at least a simmer. "You're angry with me, that's fair. I _did_ threaten two innocent children after all. But two compared to--ten, twenty poor, innocent, girls who were unlucky enough to be on duty at the time of your attack?" The greying fox nodded feigning grief. "You're right, I ought to let their families know of you and let the townspeople decide. My senile judgement won't do me any good."
> 
> The old fox got up and was escorted away by one of his men - leaving the bear alone on the bench. Dreva waited for anyone to cuff him, restrain him, or anything - but there were none. Senior Volpe and his party had left and the bear was left literally at the mercy of the town with nothing but the clothes on his back. Why did he let him go? Was it a trick? Is he secretly being tracked with a crosshair on his head? Or was it just that: Senile judgement.
> ...


​
 Dreva became confused at the strange circumstances he was left at now. He had burnt the bridge behind his back but now he was left with limbo. Hunted by his own state as a fugitive and now left in a hostile territory with nothing but cloth on his body and two hundred euros on his pocket. All his cards and bank accounts had by now been blocked as per his agency's protocol on any fugitive agent. His phone, well, it was now an ashes thanks to the senior Don's small splashes of petrol and fire.

Limping slowly toward a small cafe, he was lucky enough to find the cafe owner to lend him a phone to make an international call, with him paying with half of the money he had left. He dialled one number he knew would be the final helping hand, at least to provide him with a mean to escape, now that his private spy cell in Italy had been extinguished by his own superior. 

He dialled a US number and he waited impatiently seated in front of the cashier, in front of the cafe owner as they nervously exchanged look. Soon, a young female voice answered on the other end.

"Good afternoon, this is Dahr-a-Mehr Kebab Shop, how may I help you?" the voice answered in normal manner expected of any takeout restaurant. 

Dreva cleared his throat before he softly whispered to the phone, not willing to divulge any unwanted information to the cafe owner. "Evening, I want to order a bagel, please."

"I'm sorry, sir. We don't make a bagel here" the voice answered with slight hint of confusion. "We sell kebab and rice here. Maybe you'd like me to offer today's special?"

"I'm not in mood for anything but bagel" the bear raised his voice.

"But sir... we do not..."

"I said, LIE ON THE GROUND AND BAKE SOME BAGELS, GODAMMIT!!" he yelled at the phone now, startling even the cafe owner.

The phone grew silence for a while before a wheezing old male voice answered the phone. "Long time haven't heard from you, Blacksmith! You're looking for an old friend here?"

"Indeed I am, Prince Eid. I presume it is you right, Mr Fereydun Qajar?" the bear grew relieved and calmed his tone again. "And I presume you have heard the little drama I had here in Italy?"

"What's wrong with all these formalities, Kaveh?! The rumor was spreading like wildfire among the underworld!" the voice chuckled. "And you call me because you have nowhere else to turn for help, am I right?!"

"You are correct, Prince Eid. And don't say that name again, please. Kaveh is officially dead, killed few years ago in Isfahan" Dreva couldn't hide his smile. "I'm sorry to trouble you like this, Prince."

"No! You were right to call me now! So how could I be of your service, young bear?"

"I need you to go to Geneva and visit the bank where we kept our account number 5. I have registered one deposit box with your name. Fetch everything inside them and meet me at Trieste port in 2 days. I hope you're okay with this, and you have every right to refuse my request."

The voice bursted into laughter although interrupted by wheezing coughs. "How could I say no to someone who saved my life and rescued my family a decade ago when I defected from Iran to America? Besides, I'm retired now. No one in CIA could stop me from having a nice summer holiday in cosy Italian littoral coast!"

"Thank you, Prince" he toned down his voice as the cafe owner started showing annoyance on his face. The bear knew the cafe owner was not too happy with him using his phone for too long. "Anyway, I have to end our conversation here. We shall meet again."

"See you then, Blacksmith" the voice was interrupted as Dreva hung up the call and he returned the phone to its owner.

He now leaned back to his seat, facing above to the ceiling as he was lost in thought about what his next course of action would be. Should he make a getaway from Italy? Or should he keep following his secret desire to chase after the Volpe?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 14, 2018)

*At the Lower Deck*

@Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro 
A relentless rhythmic thumping sounded in one of the staterooms. Mercedes paced back at the foot of the bed as Edelweiss laid there, watching the white rabbit in her vigil. Ribby reclined in the sofa beside the bed and his eyes followed the rabbit's movements. Emir stood in one corner, silent, though sometimes Edelweiss would notice a slight movement as he too watched Mercedes go about.

The stateroom wasn't large as the guest room in the manor, and truth be told, all these people in the room are starting to make her suffocate.

"Sit down, woman. You look like _I'm_ about to give birth or something!" Ribby shouted as he rubbed his temples. "We're going to the hospital, Ms. Schwarz will. be. fine."

With one last lap, Mercedes placed a foot right in front of the frog. "I know...I'm just...why hasn't he visited yet?"

"Is that *your* problem?"

"Guys, relahh.." Edelweiss mouthed, relying on the air to get little sound to get her message across. She raised her arms frailly for good measure. "--Is all fake aftehwol..."

Ribby raised an eyebrow. "Fake?"

"Yes, fake." Mercedes sat with a defeated breath at the cat's beside and looked at her with sorrow. "We didn't mean for it to go _this_ far. But I thank you all the same... What you did, it saved us. Demos...Signore Demos was good, so good he placed his own gas mask on me. *I*? Not so much. I fled as soon as I could when I saw Claudia sprinting to the docks. I wasn't there for everyone. But, *y*_*ou*?_ I pray you'll have more time on this earth to continue being good."

Mercedes paused to wipe the pools of tears gathering in her clear baby blue eyes. Edelweiss reached for the bunny's hand and held it as firmly as she could.

"I want no one else for him. _No one_. But I guess that's too much to ask, yeah?"

Before Edelweiss could even ponder on an answer, there was a knock on the door. The voice was faint and tired like her own. "_Cara_? Can I come in?"

"It's open!" Ribby chimed and then snickered as he sunk on the sofa to a more comfortable position.

Both women shot him a piercing look. The frog shrugged with a cheeky smile on his face. "What? You wanted him to visit~"

The door creaked open and a black lacquered cane came into view before Malik shuffled into the room. Both of his forearms were bandaged to the elbows and his bare right foot was slightly raised. A blush of red still seeped through the bandages like pink blotches. Ribby had a comment immediately dancing in his head but held his tongue.

"You loo-- lay- a-mum..my." Edelweiss mouthed.

Malik smiled slightly. "Takes one to know one."

Quickly, Mercedes got up, hauled the frog from his sofa, and shut the door behind them. Emir grunted in his corner. Malik glanced at the dead bison, and then back to Edelweiss without stepping any further.

"I heard about what you did...from Croaks. Thank you...And...I guess...the secret's out." Malik held up the walking cane and removed the handle. He shook out a rolled piece of paper and handed it over to Edelweiss, still keeping his distance from her. With one hand that didnt hurt as much as the other, she spread the sheet and saw the drawing from Lady Volpe's memory. It was a funny little doodle with it's arms placed on it's triangle body. The face came off as defiant with little scribbles and lines it had. But even she recognized that it was her on paper - he even drew the stupid flower from her favorite jumper. 

"I'm not asking you to reciprocate anything. I just thought...maybe it'll give you peace of mind to know it was true and not some hallucination. I'll visit you again before we dock."

*Edelweiss decides to [Let him go] [Ask him to stay longer] [Improvise]*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Rimna pondered for minute. He told Dex he would be at the manor, Kodi probably knew about that as well. Maybe being away from there was a good thing?



*Rimna decides to  [Continue the Journey with them]*

The monkey had almost forgotten... no, in fact he *did* forget that his former colleagues were after him. He had been longing for the seas since he could think for himself. Being on a boat had clouded his mind. Suddenly Claudia's words became distant murmur. The soothing trance of the water beneath them became like static hum. The only thing Rimna could picture now was Kodi running at him full speed and there would be nothing he can do about it. There is no escaping him, and certainly not if he was left on his own in this foreign country.  

The primate stood up and went to look at the sea. He got flashbacks from some of their missions together - he could see Kodi's monstrosities as clear as day. When they were on missions that "don't exist", there were no restrains on him and he was free to do as he feels like since... they "weren't there", so to say. The only reason his superiors kept him was because he was extremely good at what he does. 

It was a matter of "when", not "if". And when the hyena got to him, Rimna didn't want to face him alone. He knew for a fact Kodi would make it agonizing. He was hoping that maybe if he stuck around with the Don and his crew, the hyena wouldn't dare take him on. In fact he was hoping that this will bring Dex in the frame because he could reason with the jaguar. 

Rimna kept glaring at the waters below. The voices behind him were getting louder and louder...

"... gonna be? Hey... monkey boy... are you even listening to me?" Claudia waved at him. He shook his head.

"I'm sorry I... I got carried away... I've always wanted to sail on a boat but I never imagined it'd be under circumstances like these. You said I could stick around, right? Would you mind if I tagged along for a while once we reach the shore? I promise I won't be be a burden to you. - Rimna replied.

"Alright then. Make yourself comfortable... well, as comfortable as you can I suppose." she said

The monkey let out a sigh of relief. He looked at the gun he was given and held it tight. There was still hope.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *At the Fly Bridge*
> @HopeTLioness & @JackJackal
> Upon boarding the ship, Fia seized the opportunity to isolate Jack and Chris to the top most deck in guise of guard duty. The two men did help her in battle whether she liked it or not. It was a battle that lasted for more than a measly hour but took too many lives for what it's worth. She could've been one of those corpses had it not been for the jackal and his old-souled friend.
> 
> ...



Fia and Jack decide that *[All three of them go].*

After all, the gents will need to know where they are going, and it's possible that she could explain to the Don about Chris in the former Gardener's body. She radios back to her boss. "Yes, sir. I'll escort Mr. Jackal to your quarters along with another important guest that I believe you should meet as well."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 17, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia and Jack decide that *[All three of them go].*
> 
> After all, the gents will need to know where they are going, and it's possible that she could explain to the Don about Chris in the former Gardener's body. She radios back to her boss. "Yes, sir. I escort Mr. Jackal to your quarters along with another important guest that I believe you should meet as well."


"You sure that's a good Idea Fia? I mean you do know he's not exactly welcome around here." Jack said with a frown. Chris still seemed bothered at what happened back at volpe castle.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 17, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "You sure that's a good Idea Fia? I mean you do know he's not exactly welcome around here." Jack said with a frown. Chris still seemed bothered at what happened back at volpe castle.


"Would you prefer for me to hide Chris from my boss to only get discovered later, and getting me fired and to be seen as a traitor? I don't think so, Jack. It is better to do this now. Besides, Malik would probably be more understanding of him IF he keeps his promise to make a change." She looked at Chris when she said the last sentence. She got up while holding the rifle in her hands and walks over to Chris at the bar. She stood behind him. "Well, Chris? Are you ready to face the Don and make things right?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 17, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Would you prefer for me to hide Chris from my boss to only get discovered later, and getting me fired and to be seen as a traitor? I don't think so, Jack. It is better to do this now. Besides, Malik would probably be more understanding of him IF he keeps his promise to make a change." She looked at Chris when she said the last sentence. She got up while holding the rifle in her hands and walks over to Chris at the bar. She stood behind him. "Well, Chris? Are you ready to face the Don and make things right?"



". . . .yes... It's time the bloodshed ended." He said with a stern face then he smiled "and you can put the rifle down. I took the bullets." He showed said bullets in his hands.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 17, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ". . . .yes... It's time the bloodshed ended." He said with a stern face then he smiled "and you can put the rifle down. I took the bullets." He showed said bullets in his hands.



Fia looked at the bullets in his hands and back to her rifle, which she's holding it sideways against her chest, like a soldier on standby. She looked back at Chris and smirked at him. "Nice try, signore. Those are Jack's." To prove her point, she aimed the rifle at a bottle behind the bar and shoots it, causing it to shatter and disperse its golden liquid. She cocks her gun, held it up to have it rest on her shoulder, and gave a sly smile at Chris. "If you thought that I would shoot you, I would have done so back at the manor. Now come on. The Don must see you." She turns in her heels, letting her tail rise up and brush under his cheek gently,  and walks away as she heads for the stairs. She called out to them. "Let's not keep the Don waiting~!"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 17, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looked at the bullets in his hands and back to her rifle, which she's holding it sideways against her chest, like a soldier on standby. She looked back at Chris and smirked at him. "Nice try, signore. Those are Jack's." To prove her point, she aimed the rifle at a bottle behind the bar and shoots it, causing it to shatter and disperse its golden liquid. She cocks her gun, held it up to have it rest on her shoulder, and gave a sly smile at Chris. "If you thought that I would shoot you, I would have done so back at the manor. Now come on. The Don must see you." She turns in her heels, letting her tail rise up and brush under his cheek gently,  and walks away as she heads for the stairs. She called out to them. "Let's not keep the Don waiting~!"



I came up next to Chris and gave him a playful jerk smile. "Ooooo~ She likes you~" I teased nudging his side "Oh shut up. need I remind you you far from the one *YOU* love?" He replied making me frown. "Wow. Harsh." "Deal with it. now let's go. you can't expect her to wait forever." He said walking after Fia with me close behind.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 18, 2018)

When Aaron got into his room, all he could think of was rest. He hopped onto his bed and dozed off. But he kept tossing and turning, and he did it so much that he fell off the bed. When he woke up, he was in tears. Aaron knew what this meant.

_“It’s been two months.” _A voice in Aaron’s head started to speak with him.

“I thought you were over this already. Besides, you got your share, I gave you two...”

_“And yet only one died. The deer survived. Also, I’m just kinda bored. Haven’t rent Syna for a while and I miss her.”_

“We both miss her. Still, you got one. The wolfdog, he’s dead. Just wait for a few more hours and we’ll find more traitors just like him.”
_
“Tsk, tsk, tsk. You’re always out on adventures, away from your real targets. You still want to avenge Micheal?”_

“Rogue, you know that that’s the one thing that matters to me the most. But for now, don’t bother me now. There’s no one to kill here.”

_“I know. These people aren’t what you’re looking for. But I’ll stick around, maybe to... spook some of the guests here.”_

“Try as you want. Maybe their reactions will lighten my mood.”

And then a ghostly figure appeared coming out of Aaron, and it looked almost exactly like him, except his fur and robes are of different color.

“See you around, Rogue. Don’t get yourself killed.” Aaron grinned, wiping the tears away.

_“You’re still so emotional. I hope that wolf over there could teach you a lesson or two about how to not make yourself look weak. See ya.”_ Rogue pointed to Wulf before walking through the door.

_Rogue’s right. _He thought,_ I have to stop tearing up because Micheal died. He probably saw that breakdown I had in the manor as well. _Aaron looked at Wulf, who he thinks is still sleeping but might’ve seen everything that happened. He walked up to him and shook him lightly. “Hey Wulf, you up yet?”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> When Aaron got into his room, all he could think of was rest. He hopped onto his bed and dozed off. But he kept tossing and turning, and he did it so much that he fell off the bed. When he woke up, he was in tears. Aaron knew what this meant.
> 
> _“It’s been two months.” _A voice in Aaron’s head started to speak with him.
> 
> ...




Wulf was awake drowsing, worn out, laying on the bed. When Aaron fell out, Wulf started, but Aaron seemed turned inward, and was ok, so Wulf went back to his own thoughts. 

He had been thinking of all the things that had happened, all the things he'd done wrong.  He'd met people, then lost them.  He'd turned on his boss, and that might destroy Wulf's business.  It would be bad to get a reputatition for that.  Hopefully no one else in the industry would find out about it.

He remembered Roxanne and Diane, wistfully. 

He regretted losing his temper, since it had let Monster Wolf out at an unexpected time.  He took a deep breath.  " time, to go back to wolf obedience training" he said.

Then Wulf realized Aaron was talking to Rogue, and he stayed still.  He had heard the conversation.

Then Aaron shook him.

Wulf looked up.  Sat up.

" so who was that guy?" he asked.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 18, 2018)

Aaron let’s out a small sigh of disappointment that Wulf heard his talk.

“He’s me. My fears, my guilts, my anger, my desire for vengeance. All into one being. I’m starting to be able to control him, but he won’t go away.” While Aaron was speaking, his fur started to turn darker. His robes had shifted colors too, the red lines turning into green and the white was black now. “Every month, I get a nightmare that leaves me to tears. This signifies his presence. When this happens, I let him possess me. To kill Assassins. Assassins that forced Micheal to betray the Creed. Assassins that... made me kill him. Rogue hunts them down and tortures them, to find more Assassins of the same group.”

“This,” Aaron pointed at himself, “Is what Rogue looks like. I’m going to be honest, he’s a total edgelord. Always tries to be snarky and likes to tease people as a form of torture. Though when he’s just a ghost, he can be a great person to talk to. Now that you know what he looks like. You’ll be able to see him when I summon him.” Aaron paused for a moment.

“I had to give him at least one person today. I’ve been stalling for two months and he was getting impatient. I let Rogue out for a few minutes to kill a wolfdog and the deer bartender. But the deer lived. They were both traitors, and I let Rogue take over right when I found out.”

Aaron snapped his fingers twice and Rogue floated into their room. _“This is a pretty fancy ship, I’ve gotta admit.” _He looks at Wulf,_ “Wait can he see me? Ok, how many fingers am I holding up?” _He holds 2 fingers up.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 20, 2018)

On-Going and now accepting new players. You can read through the RP with the help of the *Event Guide* & the *Character Summaries*. To start playing you must read through the following scenario, make a choice, and follow up from there.

*Your character *spots a yacht speeding to the docks of your town: Trieste. By the looks of it, it's heading towards a local women's hospital by the sea. While known to accommodate the rich, the hospital was also rumored to be an organ farm and a source of unwanted babies for the black market - extracted from less fortunate girls.

*Your character...*

A. Works at the Hospital and recognizes that the vessel belongs to the Volpe Family. They take quick action to receive guests who may need immediate medical assistance.

B. Is a concerned bystander at the docks. They recognize the vessel, and dreads that the Volpes might have entered the organ-trade.

C. Is an opportunistic merchant at the docks and saw the pricey vessel with wealthy customers.

D. Recognizes the vessel and saw an opportunity to blackmail the family with well-timed photos.

E. None of the above. Please elaborate how you enter this RP as a citizen of Trieste.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 20, 2018)

Rimna had never been to Europe during his missions in the special forces. He had only seen it in pictures, but now that he was actually here, he couldn't help but to admire the beauty of it. The monkey had gone to grab a couple of peaches and a water bottle from the kitchen nearby and he decided he should eat it at the front of the ship and enjoy the scenery. The town of Trieste was gorgeous, he thought. Everything looked so cosy from where they were. If only the circumstances were different... he was about to bite in the second peach he took when it was suddenly jolted away from his palm. At first this made no sense, but a second later the primate was hit in the shoulder with a training bullet that splashed blue paint on him. It was painful, felt like a paintball round, but nothing to die over. 

Dex.

No way... how could they have found him so fast? How could they have known he was on the boat? His first instinct was to run for cover but he thought what if the next round wasn't a practice one? No, he couldn't run. He instead used the water from his bottle to wash the blue paint. It came off easily. He splashed the rest of it on his head so that it wouldn't raise questions why was his shirt wet in a specific spot.

The monkey bowed his head down and sighed deeply. It was a good thing that the jaguar was the one to "contact" him first. If they wanted him dead, then he'd have been dead in this moment. That gave him comfort to some extend. There was no use running and hiding anymore.  It was time to face the music, as they say.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 20, 2018)

*[Improvise]*

The evacuation from the house had been a blur. Her rushed patch job had taken all of her focus and now that fog was creeping in again. She only remembered the most important parts- getting out, being carried in Emir’s arms, the smell of the water and the gentle swaying of a boat, the warmth of a bed worth more than her whole house. _God, is there anything they *don’t* own?_ But at the very least they were safe and leaving the insanity of the night behind them. Hopefully.

Honestly, the contrast was almost comical. Just a little bit earlier they had been sneaking past monsters and Mafioso’s, now Mercedes was pacing around like a wind-up toy worried about her favorite ship sinking. _Oh to have your concerns…_

*"Guys, relahh..Is all fake aftehwol..."* When had talking become the hardest thing to do? It was like being in one of those nightmares where you try to scream but no sound will come out. Except now instead of screaming, she couldn’t sass anyone. A blessing in disguise, after all the good her sharp tongue had done her this night. Everyone was falling apart- mentally, physically- and she was right there in the middle of it.


And then suddenly he was there. The man of the hour. Just as banged up as the rest of them, stupid boy. 

*"You loo-- lay- a-mum..my."* She tried to giggle, but it just came out as a ragged breath. It seemed that she had rubbed off on Ribby, the frog settling down onto the couch. _Just missing the popcorn, eh?_ But before the show could start Mercedes had evacuated the room, leaving her alone with Malik. And Emir, of course, who seemed to have picked up an issue with their host throughout the night. Had things been different, the little overprotective snort would have been cute. Now she was thinking maybe it was just smart.

When he handed her the picture, it was almost too dramatic to bare. _You dumb boy. You dumb dumb boy._ He was confessing his love to her like this was a damn anime. _I didn’t think it was a hallucination, you dolt. I just… I just don’t know how to deal. I have a fucking concussion. Don’t… don’t make me deal with this right now._

She was still staring down at the paper when he got up to leave, the motion drawing her eyes which had begun to water. If she didn’t act fast, he would be out the door and gone again, for who knows how long. This was her only chance. She wanted to say something, anything, but the words escaped her. Casting about for what to do, her attention landed on Emir. _Yes._

Malik’s hand was on the door, turning the knob when he felt a heavy hand on his shoulder. He turned, fully expecting that it was the bison, but was taken by surprise when the zombie swatted him across the nose with a rolled up piece of paper. Keeping himself from attacking instinctively, he realized that the weapon was in fact his drawing. He had been assaulted by his own affections. Past Emir he could see Edelweiss on the bed, grinning like an idiot. Slowly, deliberately, she mouthed the words:

*“You. Got. My. Ears. Wrong…Darling.”*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 20, 2018)

After a handful of extremely rude but ultimately good natured hand-gestures, Malik took his leave. The silence began to settle in, and Edelweiss found herself once again drifting in a swirling sea of her own thoughts. As she drifted in her fog, Emir shuffled his way over to the bed and placed a hand on her head.

_Yitgadal v'yitkadash sh'mei raba.B'alma di v'ra chirutei,v'yamlich malchutei, _

She floated to the surface of her consciousness, confused by the sudden act of autonomy. _What on Earth are you doing? _Her brows furrowed, struggling to piece out the words. They were so familiar. Something she had heard many times during… during the funeral. 

_b'chayeichon uv'yomeichon uv'chayei d'chol beit Yisrael, baagala uviz'man kariv._

_Is… is that the mourner’s kaddish? Why are you saying the mourner’s kaddish? One, I’m not Jewish. And two, I’m not dead. I’m only mostly dead. Haha._

She smiled up at him, hoping to lighten the suddenly dark mood, but her joke fell on dead ears and she was met with stern solemnity. His words were deliberate and colder than she had ever heard. 

_I know you’re not.    I am.    You never said it for me._

She scoffed as much as she could and rolled her eyes. _Well, yeah. Cause you hadn’t been to services in years and it’s not like you were going to be gone that long. You made me promise, remember? I didn’t need to mourn. I’d have you back in a few days._

_No. You didn’t _want _to mourn. You didn’t want to face the truth. But it’s time. _

_Wait_._ What the fuck are you talking about? What do you mean it’s time?_ 

_I mean it’s time. You have a life and friends and a great new guy who’s crazy about you. You need to let me go._

Despite her wounds, she sat up in bed, throwing off his hand. She looked at him with wild eyes, the weight of his words hitting her. _No. No! I have _one _friend and Malik isn’t crazy about me… Malik is just crazy. I need you... I Love you… And I’m not losing you again. No._

His voice remained steady and constant, saying the words she had been hiding from for years. 

_But you never got me back. Babe, I’m not real. I’ve never been real. I’m just a projection. This may be his body but me? I’m just your memory of him. That’s all I ever was._

_No… _Tears streamed down her face, as it contorted with grief. _No._ She shook her head as a sob erupted from her core, making her wounds ache. But she couldn’t feel it. All she could feel was her heart sinking into her stomach. _No. No. No… You’re real. You’re real. As long... as long you are in my heart… you’re just as real as me. I brought you back… You’re real…_

It almost seemed like he sighed, and the bison sat down on the bed next to her. 

_You know it doesn’t work like that, kitten. Perfect reanimation isn’t possible. You can’t bring back a soul. Emir is gone, Edelweiss. I am not him. I’m you. And you can’t keep convincing yourself otherwise. You are smarter than that, you can see the signs. We’re only having this conversation because a part of you wants to have this conversation. Part of you knows you need to do this._

She was shaking her head the entire time, refusing to hear it, refusing to believe. Through tears she glared up at him, lip quivering. _And what do I need to do, huh? You want me to forget you? Kill you? Is that it?_

_No. I want you to let go. Finally move on. Drop the magic on this body that you’ve been using to keep it together and use it to save yourself instead. You’re the doctor. You know how bad things are. It won’t save you completely, but it’ll keep you out of intensive care. Do what Emir would want you to do._

_I don’t want to. I don’t want you to go._

_I know._

They sat there in silence for what felt like forever. She didn’t have the strength to argue with herself over this one. And she knew that was exactly what she was doing. Arguing with herself. Part of her had always known. Her inner voice was right. She knew that necromancy didn’t work that way. Emir couldn’t have been brought back, not fully, no matter how powerful she was or how hard she tried. Her folks knew that too, but they had gone along with her delusions for the sake of their daughter. They knew how hard it had been on her. Everyone just let her run with the lie, but now the lie was staring at her in the face, forcing her to make a choice.

_Say it with me?_

It almost looked like the corpse smiled. _Of course._

She started slowly, going through the words as best she could remember how to pronounce them. 

_Y'hei sh'mei raba m'varach l'alam ul'almei almaya._

She went through the whole prayer as slowly as she could, trying so hard to extend their time together. At the final Amen, the corpse of Emir reached down and gently undid the clasp on the necklace she always wore, the pendant he had given her for her birthday. And the one she had used to bind them that dark night. The corpse that had once been her greatest love dropped it into her hand and she held it for a long moment, staring into the center stone. Closing her eyes, she pressed her thumb into it, digging her nail in as hard as she could. She trembled with the effort, struggling to break the orb and the magic housed within. 

Finally, as tears streamed down her face and blood began to seep through her wounds once again, it shattered. With a soft ‘pop’ the trinket broke, and so too was the magic gone. It was as though a great weight had been lifted off of her chest and the clouds in her mind began lifting, her body mending. There was a dull thump, and she could feel a new weight across her legs. Slowly, she opened her eyes and she saw the corpse of Emir- completely dead and empty- slumped across the bed. Magic gone, it quickly began to show it’s age, deteriorating before her eyes until it was nothing but dust. Gingerly she leaned forward, scooping up a handful and clutching it close to her chest.

_V'imru: Amen._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

@JackJackal 
Fia continued down the stairs, with Chris and Jack following behind, to avoid the other passengers on the yacht. Once they made their way to the right side of the ship, Fia halted at the sliding doors and gestures them to wait. She slowly and quietly opens the door and peeked her head inside to look around. Once the close is clear, she motions the gentlemen to follow her quickly.  She paced her steps as she passed the living/dining area, and head towards the hallway which leads to the Owner's/VIP Stateroom. Once they got there undetected, they stopped at the door. She turns to them. "Okay. This is it.  Past this door, you will meet the Don. I suggest you be respectful, keep eye contact, and don't say anything you will regret." She turns to Jack. "The Don wants to give you his thanks, so just accept it and thanked him for his hospitality." She then turns to Chris. "Chris, this may be difficult for you since he may think that you are Leonardo, the Gardener; and he doesn't know who you really are. Let me explain the situation, and then you will have the opportunity to speak for yourself. Do not get nervous. Just remain calm and choose your words carefully. Jack and I are here if you need us. Okay?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @JackJackal
> Fia continued down the stairs, with Chris and Jack following behind, to avoid the other passengers on the yacht. Once they made their way to the right side of the ship, Fia halted at the sliding doors and gestures them to wait. She slowly and quietly opens the door and peeked her head inside to look around. Once the close is clear, she motions the gentlemen to follow her quickly.  She paced her steps as she passed the living/dining area, and head towards the hallway which leads to the Owner's/VIP Stateroom. Once they got there undetected, they stopped at the door. She turns to them. "Okay. This is it.  Past this door, you will meet the Don. I suggest you be respectful, keep eye contact, and don't say anything you will regret." She turns to Jack. "The Don wants to give you his thanks, so just accept it and thanked him for his hospitality." She then turns to Chris. "Chris, this may be difficult for you since he may think that you are Leonardo, the Gardener; and he doesn't know who you really are. Let me explain the situation, and then you will have the opportunity to speak for yourself. Do not get nervous. Just remain calm and choose your words carefully. Jack and I are here if you need us. Okay?"


Both the boys nodded but Jack couldn't help but feel the presence of someone he knows.

on the pire of Triste a Jackal who looked to be slightly older than Jack Stood watching the boat with a scanning gaze. "That's the Volpe Ship alright." He said in an angered tone as he chewed on a piece of hard candy, "now all I have to do is find  a way to get on there and find my soon to be dead Brother!" The man looked to be about 24 having a muscular build and dark brown eyes.his fu was a pale blue (mainly cuz he dyes his fur and hair a lot and now it's permanent.)and at the moment he wore a business suit with a read tie and black dress shoes. Just by looking at him one could see he was all bite with no bark! You get on his bad side and you won't see the light of day unless your lucky! He spotted a small motor boat nearby and decided to use that to get to us instead of waiting for the volpe ship to reach the dock.. He jumped in and stared the motor then made his way to where his brother was. "Jack you Fucker. you better have a damn good explanation for this."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Both the boys nodded but Jack couldn't help but feel the presence of someone he knows.
> 
> on the pire of Triste a Jackal who looked to be slightly older than Jack Stood watching the boat with a scanning gaze. "That's the Volpe Ship alright." He said in an angered tone as he chewed on a piece of hard candy, "now all I have to do is find  a way to get on there and find my soon to be dead Brother!" The man looked to be about 24 having a muscular build and dark brown eyes.his fu was a pale blue (mainly cuz he dyes his fur and hair a lot and now it's permanent.)and at the moment he wore a business suit with a read tie and black dress shoes. Just by looking at him one could see he was all bite with no bark! You get on his bad side and you won't see the light of day unless your lucky! He spotted a small motor boat nearby and decided to use that to get to us instead of waiting for the volpe ship to reach the dock.. He jumped in and stared the motor then made his way to where his brother was. "Jack you Fucker. you better have a damn good explanation for this."



"Okay. Here we go."

Fia turns to the door and gently knocked on it. "Signore Don. It's Fia. I bought the jackal you requested, along with another guest." 

They waited for a reply from the other side, but there was none. She waited another minute before knocking again. "Signore Don? Hello? Sir?" Again, no answer. She furrowed her brow in confusion. "That's odd. He should be here. And I don't hear Signore Sinatra playing in the room, so where could he be?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Okay. Here we go."
> 
> Fia turns to the door and gently knocked on it. "Signore Don. It's Fia. I bought the jackal you requested, along with another guest."
> 
> They waited for a reply from the other side, but there was none. She waited another minute before knocking again. "Signore Don? Hello? Sir?" Again, no answer. She furrowed her brow in confusion. "That's odd. He should be here. And I don't hear Signore Sinatra playing in the room, so where could he be?"


"He probably left." I said with a frown. "Where else on the ship would he go?" 

Unbeknownst to us My brother had reached the boat and had climbed the rear end of it. "Alight bro. where are you?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "He probably left." I said with a frown. "Where else on the ship would he go?"
> 
> Unbeknownst to us My brother had reached the boat and had climbed the rear end of it. "Alight bro. where are you?"



Fia tilted her head to the side and held a finger against her right cheek to ponder. "Hmm. I'm not sure. He could be anywhere. Unless...he's visiting someone in their room, which is strange since he only visits someone who is personal to him, like Madam St. Claire. But she's not here. Soooo...I'm not sure."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia tilted her head to the side and held a finger against her right cheek to ponder. "Hmm. I'm not sure. He could be anywhere. Unless...he's visiting someone in their room, which is strange since he only visits someone who is personal to him, like Madam St. Claire. But she's not here. Soooo...I'm not sure."


"Let's just go in. i'm sure that he  will understand' Chris said reaching for the door.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Let's just go in. i'm sure that he  will understand' Chris said reaching for the door.



Seeing him reach for the door, Fia quickly slapped his hand and waved a finger at him. "No, no, no! We are not going into his room without his permission! We must wait out here until he returns."


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 22, 2018)

I labeled the map a bit to help you all move around. There's an *Empty Version* you might want to use and update yourself and a* Player Location Version* in the spoilers below.
*Blue Circles* are accessible doors. I didn't put them on all doors cos I think we can find the toilet doors by instinct alone lmao
I'll repost this in the *OOC Lounge* for easy reference.


Spoiler: Empty Version























I didn't include the topmost deck for the Player Locations map since no one's there anyways.


Spoiler: Player Locations Map


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 22, 2018)

(Gonna try to pick up our momentum by going oldschool season 1 style)

@Asassinator & @Wulf Canavar
Suddenly their conversation was interrupted when someone knocked at your stateroom door. 

"You boys eaten yet? Come up to the kitchen when you're able."

Aaron recognized the woman's voice. It was Big Mama, the Hippo he momentarily met at the manor. As if his memory wasn't enough, the sound of her feet going up the stairs was enough to confirm that it was a BIG mama. A stomach growled but none of them cared to admit whose. 

*Aaron & Wulf decide to [Go to the kitchen on their own*] [Aaron helps the injured Wulf go there] [Improvise]*
*let one of you go and one of you stay in the room.

@Rimna 
"Ey lad, you alive out there?" Said an elderly man's voice after brief static. 

Before Rimna left for the bow, Claudia gave him a radio to contact him with just in case. He reached for it beside him but stopped midway to wince at the pain. Paintball or not, it still hurt like a real bullet would. The impact was enough for it to sting but not as strong as it would be should Dex be anywhere near. Rimna looked around for any crafts on the water nearby as a suitable perch for Dex but they were alone. The shore however, was within reach...

"Lad!" The voice shouted again, "I'm comin' out there if you don't answer and who'll man the wheel?"
*Rimna replies: ["Who's asking?"] ["I'm alright. It's just...paint. Um..."] [Improvise]*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Lad!" The voice shouted again, "I'm comin' out there if you don't answer and who'll man the wheel?"



*Rimna replies with ["I'm alright. It's just...paint. Um..."]*

The monkey shook his head and rubbed his shoulder. He used his other arm to pick up the radio.

"Yeah, I'm fine. It was paint. Uhm... listen... it would be best if you don't show up for now. In fact it's best if no one did. Someone has eyes on us and they wanted to make this clear. I suspect this was only a warning... though it's probably best to keep an eye out. " he said

"You sure about that?" the voice asked suspiciously

"Remember what I told you when we first met? Well, I wasn't lying. Anyway I'm going to remain here until we reach the shore. I have the feeling the next round won't be a practice one." the primate replied

"If you say so lad, but you better deal with this when we dock."

"Heh... this O'Maley... " Rimna muttered under his breath quielty. "What was that?" the voice on the radio asked.
"Nothing, I got you. Don't worry, it's going to be fine." he replied and put the radio down. Now that adrenaline was wearing off, he could feel the stinging from the shot. It was far more painful than he remembered. His former instructor had shot him with training bullets before when he was teaching the monkey advanced infiltration tactics. This just proved again that he wasn't as good as he should have been. Rimna was certain it was Dex. No one else could hit him so precisely with these specific bullets.

He then left the water bottle on the bench he was sitting on, stood up and walked ahead so that he can be fully exposed. He looked at the town and decided he'd give it a shot. Using sign language, he kept repeating "Dex if that's you, hit the water bottle". He went on for about 15 seconds and he suddenly heard the bottle being blown away as blue paint splashed on the wall behind it.

"Fuck." he let out between clenched teeth. Blue paint again... was there something about the paint of the bullets, he asked himself. Did they use red ones when they indicated the intention of lethal force, and blue as simply control? Was he making stuff up to feel hopeful? Rimna felt sick to his stomach, his knees became weak and shaky. He could hold it anymore and went to puke his guts out over the side of the boat. This wasn't sea sickness he was feeling. He was panicking. He wanted to run so badly but there was nowhere to run to. And so he just returned to his bench and sat down. Perhaps the cool breeze would help ease his mind a bit. He'd feel claustrophobic if he was inside.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 22, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty 

It was quiet for a time as Edelweiss sat up on the bed with her palms resting on her lap. She was finally strong enough to sit up on her own and her breathing wasn't as laborious. The tube on her chest was now an itchy nuisance than her only hope for breath. She closed her eyes and took a deep breath - _any second now...Mercedes is going to pop through that door and I'd have to explain __this__.  _Her eyes stung from tears she didn't notice shedding before and blinked rapidly to clear her vision.

Then there was a knock._ There she is._

"Ms. Schwarz?" Odd. The door didn't open, and Mercedes' voice was more hushed than normal. "Can I come in? I've got some paninis..."

"They're really good!" Ribby shouted from the other side of the door. "Boss made em for you but the kitchen was overflowing with 'ninis so he's either gonna fatten you up or he cared about us too."

_I mean it’s time. You have a life and friends and a great new guy who’s crazy about you. You need to let me go._​
"I left a radio in your bedside drawer." Mercedes said, "Call me - call any of us if you're feeling up for it, yeah?"

*Edelweiss [Tells them to come in] [Only let Mercedes or Ribby in] [Improvise]*

@HopeTLioness @JackJackal 

"Fia." Malik called from behind the three in the narrow hallway. "Leo?"

The trio turned around to face the fox and Fia immediately curtsied. Then, she turned to Jack. "Sir, this is Signore Jack. I was told that Celeste escorted Ms. Louisa home on his command among other things."

Malik eyed the jackal from head to toe. "You're the one Ricardo lost his knife to - at the party."

Feeling a little too exposed, Jack quickly replied. "How'd you know that? You weren't there."

Malik cocked his head to the side and smiled that reminded Jack of a certain vixen that greeted him at the door. "I was there all along, _darling_." He then walked through the crowded hallway and placed a paw on the door. "Anyways, I need to discuss something with Mr. Jackal in private. Fia? Leo? I believe you two were assigned to be our eyes at the top deck?"

*Fia [Goes back to her post with Leo/Chris] [Insist that the Don must know the truth] [Improvise]
Jack [Follow the Don inside] [Insist to let all three of them in the room] [Improvise]*


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (Gonna try to pick up our momentum by going oldschool season 1 style)
> 
> @Asassinator & @Wulf Canavar
> Suddenly their conversation was interrupted when someone knocked at your stateroom door.
> ...




*[Aaron helps the injured Wulf go there]*
*
Wulf motioned for Aaron to help, and put his arm over Aaron's shoulders.

"Let's talk on, the way, ok?"

He intended to follow Big Mama*


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Insist to let all three of them in the room]


"With all due respect Malik i think we should all go inside. there are things that 'Leo' needs to tell you."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 22, 2018)

(i didnt even realize the rp started hahah)
the calvo crime syndicate an ally to the volpe family heard what happened at the manor. klizon a high ranking memeber in the syndicate new malik well so was concerned when he heard of the circumstances "get me in contact with volpe now!!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "With all due respect Malik i think we should all go inside. there are things that 'Leo' needs to tell you."





zenmaldita said:


> Fia [Insist that the Don must know the truth]



"I agree with Signore Jackal. There is something very important that needs to be brought to your attention. And it cannot wait." Fia replied as she gave the Don a respectful bow from her head.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 22, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> *[Aaron helps the injured Wulf go there]
> 
> Wulf motioned for Aaron to help, and put his arm over Aaron's shoulders.
> 
> ...


Aaron helped Wulf up and then opened the door. “Sure Wulf. Rogue, just stay here.” And closes the door, but the ghost just comes out, looking annoyed and floats toward Aaron.

“Yeah, alright. I’m bored of this place anyway. You better let me posess you by tommorow, cause you know you owe me. And the Aaron I know would always keep to his word, right?”

“Fine, I’ll give you my body tonight, right after all of this, I promise.”

“I know you will; you’re too kind for your own good, I tell ya.” And Rogue slowly vanishes into Aaron. 

“Now, let’s get us some food.” Aaron tells Wulf as he assists him to the kitchen.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron helped Wulf up and then opened the door. “Sure Wulf. Rogue, just stay here.” And closes the door, but the ghost just comes out, looking annoyed and floats toward Aaron.
> 
> “Yeah, alright. I’m bored of this place anyway. You better let me posess you by tommorow, cause you know you owe me. And the Aaron I know would always keep to his word, right?”
> 
> ...





Once in the kitchen, Wulf put his hand to his head.  

"I need a drink,"  he said, and started looking around for his personal favorite.....


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> On-Going and now accepting new players. You can read through the RP with the help of the *Event Guide* & the *Character Summaries*. To start playing you must read through the following scenario, make a choice, and follow up from there.
> 
> *Your character *spots a yacht speeding to the docks of your town: Trieste. By the looks of it, it's heading towards a local women's hospital by the sea. While known to accommodate the rich, the hospital was also rumored to be an organ farm and a source of unwanted babies for the black market - extracted from less fortunate girls.
> 
> ...




E.  Returning employees of the Volpe.

A 1930's Studebaker pulled up to a stop near Trieste.  On a road overlooking the water, two sisters watched the yacht.

"Well, here goes nothing," said Roxanne as she put the car in gear and drove on.

( they can arrive officially when it makes sense timewise)


----------



## Illuminaughty (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> A relentless rhythmic thumping sounded in one of the staterooms. Mercedes paced back at the foot of the bed as Edelweiss laid there, watching the white rabbit in her vigil. Ribby reclined in the sofa beside the bed and his eyes followed the rabbit's movements. Emir stood in one corner, silent, though sometimes Edelweiss would notice a slight movement as he too watched Mercedes go about.



Ribby had passed out somewhere between the manor and the yacht, but had come around shortly after boarding. He'd remained awake just long enough to shove Croaks' hands away, insistent that he could walk, only to promptly prove himself wrong by stumbling several feet and collapsing on the couch- where he'd been peacefully napping since. Mercedes' incessant pacing, however, roused him from the brittle state of repose, and he lifted his good arm to push his hat up from over his eyes with a disgruntled noise, squinting at her from beneath the shadow of its brim.



zenmaldita said:


> "Sit down, woman. You look like _I'm_ about to give birth or something!" Ribby shouted as he rubbed his temples. "We're going to the hospital, Ms. Schwarz will. be. fine."
> 
> With one last lap, Mercedes placed a foot right in front of the frog. "I know...I'm just...why hasn't he visited yet?"
> 
> ...



Ribby made a choked sound as the bunny almost literally dragged him out of the room. His legs buckled the moment they'd cleared the doorway and he caught himself on the opposite wall with a graceless thump. "Ow-- careful toots! You're dealin' with a cripple here."

A little bit of sleep had done him some good though, and he managed to find his footing well enough to follow her to the kitchen where he sat languidly in the sunniest spot available. They were joined soon thereafter by Malik who seemed to flip the concept of stress eating on its head by cooking literally everything in the place. Ribby amused himself by watching the counter fill with paninis at a startling rate of speed and efficiency, and was awarded a share for a small comment about planning to feed the entire town when they arrived, which raised his admittedly low spirits by a significant margin. Feeling just a little better, he then trailed along with Mercedes to bring Edelweiss something to eat.



zenmaldita said:


> "And what about you, Mr. Croaks? Your contract was only for today..."
> 
> "Consider our contract amended. We were charged to keep Ms. Schwarz safe from the get go. As long as she's in danger, I doubt your boss will let us go."
> 
> ...



*["Not so hard, sister. You'll throw me overboard."]*

What was a little gossip between bodyguards anyway? Besides, if it was a legitimately taboo subject, Claudia certainly wouldn't approach it with this bubbly brand of levity. 

"Well, it wasn't hard to put two and two together when the Don asked me n' my pal to keep what he called a '_really cute_' necromancer out of danger." Croaks grinned, looking down at the handgun on the table, and then at his injured wrist. It probably wasn't broken, and a splint had helped with the pain, but he wouldn't be using that hand to shoot a gun anytime soon. When Claudia followed his gaze, he gave her a sportive smile, taking up the pistol in his left hand with just as much of a practiced ease as he would have his right. "After that I suppose ya could say the rest of the puzzle fell into place as naturally as it should've."


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

*All replies in chronological order - the last two are simultaneous.*



Rimna said:


> *Rimna replies with ["I'm alright. It's just...paint. Um..."]*


They were only a few minutes away from the dock as the yacht's engine shifted to slowly glide into the pier. Looking in further, Rimna spots a car approaching the pier's parking. Dex. If there's anyone who had always wanted_ a car like that_ - it's Dex. And by the looks of it, his recent paycheck had made the jaguar's dreams come true. As the car came to a halt, Rimna's guts turned from anxiety. Dex had multiple opportunities to kill him but all he received was paint.

"Lad, help me dock her." said O'Maley over the radio.

Him? _Alone_?
*["I don't even know how to dock this thing!"] ["Send someone over, this craft's too big."] [Improvise]*



JackJackal said:


> "With all due respect Malik i think we should all go inside. there are things that 'Leo' needs to tell you."





HopeTLioness said:


> "I agree with Signore Jackal. There is something very important that needs to be brought to your attention. And it cannot wait." Fia replied as she gave the Don a respectful bow from her head.



The door swung open and Malik extended an arm into the room. The three piled in the corner seating area where Jack noticed the red cooler just from the stench alone.

"Are...we going fishing?" Jack cocked an eyebrow.

"No, that's a package for the St. Claires. You'll deliver them with me at their townhouse in Trieste after we dock."

"I thought you're going to thank me, not turn me into your errand b--ow!" Fia jabbed an elbow at Jack's side.

"I am. The St. Claire's will be happy to hear of your valor."

*Jack [Agrees to Deliver the Cooler to Louisa's house] [Declines] [Improvise]*

Then, Malik turned to Fia and Leo. "If this is about the gossip going around the channel this morning--"

"No!" Fia barked cheeks flushed. "I mean--I admit to it. But this is _entirely _something else, sir."

*Fia [Explains] [Let's Leo Talk instead] [Improvise]
*


Wulf Canavar said:


> Once in the kitchen, Wulf put his hand to his head.
> "I need a drink,"  he said, and started looking around for his personal favorite.....





Asassinator said:


> “Now, let’s get us some food.” Aaron tells Wulf as he assists him to the kitchen.


At the kitchen they were met with a mountain of paninis: warm, grill pressed sandwiches with meat, cheese, mushrooms and green

"My, my, looks like the little boy got busy." Exclaimed the hippo. "Well, help yourselves--"

Big Mama was about to leave Wulf and Aaron alone when the radio attached to her hip announced: "Intruder at stern. One Jackal." (@JackJackal )

"Ah--let her handle it, you two eat up." The hippo exited and proceeded climb up the stairs at the side of the ship.

*Wulf [Investigate the stern] [Remain in the kitchen] [Follow Big Mama at the Upper Deck] [Improvise]
Aaron [Investigate the stern] [Remain in the kitchen] [Follow Big Mama at the Upper Deck] [Improvise]

*


Illuminaughty said:


> *["Not so hard, sister. You'll throw me overboard."] *"After that I suppose ya could say the rest of the puzzle fell into place as naturally as it should've."


 (@Le Chat Nécro )
Claudia sat back and closed her eyes, feeling the gentle breeze on her face.
"I don't _know _Ms. Schwarz. She's pretty but is she a good person?"

"Good person? She's a damn martyr." Croaks sighed as he reclined on the seat. "You, me, everybody on this pretty boat would be dead without her."

"Sounds like the madame." Claudia said grimly.

"Shouldn't you be happy of a selfless _possible _future...mistress?"

"I want to be happy for my boss but sometimes, we don't really know what's good for us."

Croaks mulled around for the right words. Meanwhile he could see the town's coastline wrapping around them in the corners of his eyes. The engine ceased it's roar as the craft slowly approached the docks. That's when they heard another boat approaching theirs. Claudia quickly flipped on her belly to look at the intruder below as she and Croaks slowly lowered their heads to avoid being seen.

Claudia took her radio to alert everyone. "Intruder at stern. One Jackal."
*Croaks [Fire at the Intruder] [Assault the Intruder physically] [Improvise]*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Lad, help me dock her." said O'Maley over the radio.
> Him? _Alone_?



"I... ah I have no idea how to dock this thing, you'll have to... to walk me through it..." the primate replied with a shaky voice. Why was he getting a panic attack now? This made no sense, he's been deep behind enemy lines, he's been shot at, he's been thrown bombs at, he's killed people... but he was getting scared out of his mind over a paintball bullet. This was hysterical.

"You sound like you've seen a ghost, laddy..." O'Maley replied

"Yeah well... that's not far off. I might soon become one myself. Anyway, just tell me what to do and I'll try not to fuck it up." Rimna replied and breathed in deeply.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Aaron [Investigate the stern]


Aaron was starving, but he was more interested in this intruder than quenching his hunger. 

“I would insist you stay here and rest, but you can follow me if you think you’re up for it.” He said to Wulf before heading to the stern.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Agrees to Deliver the Cooler to Louisa's house]


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron was starving, but he was more interested in this intruder than quenching his hunger.
> 
> “I would insist you stay here and rest, but you can follow me if you think you’re up for it.” He said to Wulf before heading to the stern.



*[Follow Big Mama at the Upper Deck] *
*
Wulf was hungry, and the intruder was interesting, but Big Mama was the most interesting of the three,  so Wulf followed her up the stairs.

He wasn't all that very injured after all...*


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

*The boat finally reached the dock.*



Rimna said:


> "I... ah I have no idea how to dock this thing, you'll have to... to walk me through it..."


"That so, boy-o? No worries, we got our friend to help us out."

"_Friend_?" 

Rimna slowly turned his head and saw the familiar silhouette behind him. "Godfather sent me," Rimna knew his voice all too well. "I thought I taught you how to dock a boat."

The monkey froze through what he thought felt like eternity. While he stood there on the bow, the yacht was thoroughly docked - as neatly as Dex liked things to be. And before he knows it, O'Maley was out of the control cabin and greeting the jaguar as if they were old friends.

*["You...know each other?!"] ["What the hell, Dex?"] [Improvise]*



Asassinator said:


> Aaron was starving, but he was more interested in this intruder than quenching his hunger.
> 
> “I would insist you stay here and rest, but you can follow me if you think you’re up for it.” He said to Wulf before heading to the stern.


Claudia saw Aaron emerge from the main lounge and told him to get down.

"He can't see me from here." The dog whispered. "Lemme have a look if he's armed."

*[Crawl across the deck and peek at the Jackal] [Climb higher with the Sun at your back] [Improvise]*

(@HopeTLioness ) Fia's radio suddenly spoke with Claudia's voice:_ Intruder at stern. One Jackal. ...a guest wishes to investigate himself. We don't know if he's armed or if there are others. So far I only see one motor boat.
_
Malik sighed and glanced at Jack. "A friend of yours?"

["I don't know. It could've been anyone"] ["I'll see to it."] [Improvise]



Wulf Canavar said:


> *[Follow Big Mama at the Upper Deck]
> Wulf was hungry, and the intruder was interesting, but Big Mama was the most interesting of the three,  so Wulf followed her up the stairs.
> He wasn't all that very injured after all...*



On the upper deck, Big Mama reclined on one of the seats as she stared at the picturesque town before her. They've finally docked. 

"You're not going to the hospital, ma'am?" Wulf inquired.

"I am. Just getting some fresh air before they clog my lungs again with that nasty hospital smell."

Wulf nodded in agreement. 

"Where's that troublesome girl you arrived with?"

*["Red? Oh...I haven't seen her actually."] [Make up a lie] [Improvise]*


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Improvise]


"hmm...I might know who your talking about though if I'm right then I'm fucked. can you ask them if he's wearing a black suit?' I aske Malik hoping to god it wasn't my brother.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Then, Malik turned to Fia and Leo. "If this is about the gossip going around the channel this morning--"
> 
> "No!" Fia barked cheeks flushed. "I mean--I admit to it. But this is _entirely _something else, sir."



*Fia [Explains]*

Fia took a deep breath and explained what happen. She simply told her boss about being in the hall, shattering the glass, then being spotted and chased by Shadir; then how she defeated him by befriending him.

"-So when we went out to look for anyone, we found Leonardo. He was dead due to inhaling the gas. So Shadir- err, Chris, has taken over his body. Both men helped me fight off Matteo's goons and succeeded. But we also found out that Chris is-"



zenmaldita said:


> Fia's radio suddenly spoke with Claudia's voice:_ Intruder at stern. One Jackal. ...a guest wishes to investigate himself. We don't know if he's armed or if there are others. So far I only see one motor boat._



"Already?! Dio Mio, when will this end?!" she yelled in frustration.



JackJackal said:


> "hmm...I might know who your talking about though if I'm right then I'm fucked. can you ask them if he's wearing a black suit?'



Fia huffed. "Alright, Signore Jack." She then radios back to Claudia. "Fia to Claudia. Is the intruder wearing a black suit?"


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "hmm...I might know who your talking about though if I'm right then I'm fucked. can you ask them if he's wearing a black suit?' I aske Malik hoping to god it wasn't my brother.





HopeTLioness said:


> Fia huffed. "Alright, Signore Jack." She then radios back to Claudia. "Fia to Claudia. Is the intruder wearing a black suit?"


Claudia took a quick peak at the Jackal on the lower Deck as he sniffed around for someone before eyeing the staircase beside him.

"Yes, he's in a black suit." She answered.

"Is he a _problem_, Signore Jack?" Malik asked. "Can you deal with him alone and return alive or...?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ...And before he knows it, O'Maley was out of the control cabin and greeting the jaguar as if they were old friends.



* [Improvise]*

Rimna took at good look at them. But that made no sense. "The Godfather"? And what the hell was Dex wearing anyway - a pair of light khaki pants, brown shoes, a white linen shirt and a small gorgeous blue summer scarf around his neck accompanied by a fancy white and blue swiss watch. Did he seriously shot him dead in the shoulder and then walked about being all pompous?

"Oi... long time no see, kiddo." the jaguar waved at his former trainee. Rimna was left speechless and his anxiety got even worse. He had trouble even breathing now. Last thing he remembers was looking at his shaky hands.

Of course it all looked differently from where the jaguar was sitting. All he saw was the monkey standing in one place and then he fainted. His former mentor covered his face with his palm and muttered under his breath: "Why does everyone need to be a yob..."

"O'Maley, what did you do to him?" Dex asked trough a pout. The old dog was confused at first but then he figured it out.

"I get it now." he replied

"You get what?" the jaguar was getting annoyed already and it had been what, 5 seconds?

"Heh, he's a good lad. You've taught him well. Never said who he was working for."  O'Maley explained

"I shoulda been there for him when he left. Shouldn't have let him here on his own. Mind if I go check on him then?" the jaguar asked and received a nod in return.  He went to get a small leather bag from his glovebox and ran straight to the bow. He knelt before the monkey, checked to see if he had swallowed his tongue - which he hadn't, and then opened his leather bag, pulling out a small vial of ammonia. He waved it in front of his nose and Rimna slowly opened his eyes. His former teammate helped him sit up.

"You okay kiddo?" the jaguar asked while he was putting back the vial.

"No. Where's Kodi? Are you here to kill me?" the monkey was trying to crawl further away from him Dex grabbed him by the shoulder and stopped him.

"Kill you? Heh... I wouldn't be able to forgive myself if I killed you. But... my ability to forgive myself is of no interest to the higher ups. Look me in the eye and tell me everything you told the Volpes. You have less than 60 seconds." Dex had injected him with a syringe in the neck while he was holding his shoulder. He pulled out another one from his small bag. The antidote!

"Nothing, I told them nothing! I only said I was after Vlad and Jack, I had to give them something or they'd have killed me. I swear! What the fuck did you inject me with?!" Rimna didn't have the strength to panic anymore. Dex sprayed his second syringe on the monkey's face and laughed, giving him a couple of gentle slaps across the face.

"Relax kid, I'm just messing with you. This is a saline bank. Salt water. Come on now, let's get you up on your feet. There you go." the jaguar picked him up and helped him get off the boat. Rimna didn't find that funny, not even a little bit.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Claudia took a quick peak at the Jackal on the lower Deck as he sniffed around for someone before eyeing the staircase beside him.
> 
> "Yes, he's in a black suit." She answered.
> 
> "Is he a _problem_, Signore Jack?" Malik asked. "Can you deal with him alone and return alive or...?"



" . . . . . . . . ." Jack said nothing and his fur flushed pale white
'Oh boy. Let's Just say that if that jackal finds him then he'll be begging for death" Chris said know full well how terrifying my brother could be.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> " . . . . . . . . ." Jack said nothing and his fur flushed pale white
> 'Oh boy. Let's Just say that if that jackal finds him then he'll be begging for death" Chris said know full well how terrifying my brother could be.



Fia narrowed her eyes. "Then I'll go and take care of the intruder. Depending on how dangerous he is, Claudia may need my help. You two should stay here."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia narrowed her eyes. "Then I'll go and take care of the intruder. Depending on how dangerous he is, Claudia may need my help. You two should stay here."


Jack Grabbed her shoulder and sighed. "! don't bother. he'll beat you to a pulp. 2 That's...my brother"


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> [Climb higher with the Sun at your back]


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia narrowed her eyes. "Then I'll go and take care of the intruder. Depending on how dangerous he is, Claudia may need my help. You two should stay here."





JackJackal said:


> Jack Grabbed her shoulder and sighed. "! don't bother. he'll beat you to a pulp. 2 That's...my brother"


"Unless your brother is involved with any of my rivals, I have no reason to engage him." Malik made way for the door. "I did tell Ms. Schwarz to visit her again before we dock and here I am breaking promises. Deal with your brother and we'll talk again."

Then he turned to Fia and Chris. "We'll talk later about your..._circumstances - "  _And then exited the room and closed the door.

Fia and Chris sighed out of relief - Chris even made an ill-humored caress on his neck and mumbling how he lived another day.

"I got so close." Fia said, exhausted. "Just one more word..."

Chris nodded, his paw still on his neck. Then he turned to Jack. "So, what about your bro?"



Asassinator said:


> ......


(@JackJackal )
Having blocked the sun, a shadow loomed above the intruding jackal - making him look up at the creature perched above him. With a snicker, Aaron shifted slightly and let the strong morning sunray pass through and blind the jackal momentarily.

"Why you----!" He cursed. ""I'm gonna get you! After I get my brother. Or I'll get rid of you both at the same time!"


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Why you----!" He cursed. ""I'm gonna get you! After I get my brother. Or I'll get rid of you both at the same time!"


Aaron couldn’t see any weapons on him, and scoffed at his comment. “Good luck with that, buddy.” He ran back down to Claudia and told her that the intruder has no visible weapons.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *The boat finally reached the dock.*
> 
> 
> "That so, boy-o? No worries, we got our friend to help us out."
> ...




*["Red? Oh...I haven't seen her actually."]*

 Wulf choked a bit.  He and Red had both been helping the Procione after all.  But after " the incident" where Wulf had lost his temper he hadn't seen the Red Panda.

So he could honestly say,

" well, we were going to see Malik, and I remember getting paid for recovering the wine, but after that things get a bit sketchy. ...

Red? Oh...I haven't seen her actually.  Too bad too.   She was a sassy lady.  After we talked to Malik, I hope he didn't do anything to her.  He didn't seem too happy and refused to pay her.

If you see her, would you tell her Im looking for her?   I owe her for helping me recover the wine."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

Growling and angry my brother starts to search the ship for me ignoring Aaron  fro now.


Asassinator said:


> Aaron couldn’t see any weapons on him, and scoffed at his comment. “Good luck with that, buddy.” He ran back down to Claudia and told her that the intruder has no visible weapons.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 23, 2018)

*[Dex takes Rimna to the car]
*
"Alright Rim, I have to show you something but I'm not entirely certain you can stomach it. Once I found out you went after Vlad and Jack on your own I got Kodi and we immediately followed you. I had some errands to run but the hyena was free so he managed to track down Vlad. He sent me this video a couple of hours ago... I'll understand if you can't watch it." the jaguar took out his phone and opened the gallery. He motioned for the monkey to rest his body on the bonnet and he stood next to him. Rimna looked at him and nodded. He pressed "play".

On the screen he could see Vlad standing on his knees with arms tied behind his back. The wolf was completely done in, covered in blood and barely breathing with his head bowed down. He then heard footstepps... Kodi appeared in the frame holding a massive knife. He went to the captured drug trafficker, stood behind him and pulled his head up... *slash*... one clean slice and it was all over. His lifeless body dropped like a sack of potatoes. The hyena then threw the head on the ground and shot at it, kicking it as hard as he could before he walked back to the phone to stop recording.

Rimna played it again... and again and again and again, sitting there as his eyes started watering up.

"The night they gave me this scar... Vlad and Jack took turns beating the life out of me in that warehouse. Together with the others, of course. Where's Kodi? I know he wants to do the same thing to me." the monkey gave him back his phone. He appeared to be calmer now.

"Nah, he loves you. He just doesn't want to admit it. You're like a brother to us. You know that, right? He'll be here in a couple of hours. Anyway, I need to take care of some stuff.  You can rest in the car if you want. I have cash in the glove box - take as much as you want. Everything will be fine now." Dex waved him off and went back to O'Maley to catch up with him.

The monkey did just that. He got in from the driver's side and opened the glove box. There was a fat stack of cash there - easily around 10,000 euros by the looks of it. And there was the Dex he knew - a gun, a silencer, a couple of spare mags and a tactical knife, along with a lockpicking kit and vials of poison.

Rimna took about two thirds of the stack and tucked it in his pocket. He figured he might as well. He took a look at his hands - they weren't shaking anymore. He felt such a relief that he thought a rock must have fallen off his chest. He smiled and rested his head on the seat.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "Unless your brother is involved with any of my rivals, I have no reason to engage him." Malik made way for the door. "I did tell Ms. Schwarz to visit her again before we dock and here I am breaking promises. Deal with your brother and we'll talk again."
> 
> Then he turned to Fia and Chris. "We'll talk later about your..._circumstances - " _And then exited the room and closed the door.
> 
> ...



@JackJackal 

Fia also looked at Jack. "Well? He's not going to start trouble, is he?"


----------



## Dreva (Jun 24, 2018)

The summer sunray gave Trieste harbor its magnificent creamy white marble and the famed deep blue littoral water of Adriatic Sea. For two days, Dreva had been waiting near the pier, sitting and sleeping on the bench near the entrance of the harbor. Donned in a disheveled grey raincoat and torn trousers that he traded with a hobo, the police took him for just another homeless man and was too supine to evict him from the bench.
Waiting was a torture for the bear as most of the time, he grew restless and strolled around the entrance but never strayed too far from the gate, lest he missed the man he was waiting for. Prince Eid, the man he was expecting was nothing short of a superlative agent who infiltrated the rank of Iranian Revolutionary Guard, the elite unit accountable only to the Head of State.

His daydream was interrupted by the rung of the clock tower’s bell which jolted him back to his sense. The dials on the clock were showing two past noon, the bear leaned his back fully on the bench. The air was so warm, so soothing him in comfort sending his eye lids closing. He was about to fall into his sleep when suddenly a loud indiscernable loud call directed at him. When he turned his head to look at his caller, it was the sight of a familiar man he was expecting.

It was an old sand fox with missing right ear and bald callous skin covering almost half of his right-side face, and a black eyepatch covering empty cavity which used to house an eyeball. No mistaken that that man was Eid. He waved his hands at Dreva as he was approaching the bench from the security gate, carrying with him a small brown briefcase. He didn’t say much more after Dreva caught glimpse of him and only nodded back as he sat beside the bear.

“Praised be atar, Blacksmith!” Eid softly tapped on his former handler’s shoulders. 

It was a sign call he hadn't used for such long time since Eid was made redundant after he was double-crossed and lost third of his skull.

“Glad to see you again, although not in one piece” the sand fox quipped as he fixed his eyes on the bear’s prosthetic leg giving the bear a very big smile.

“And Glory to apas, Prince!” the bear greeted the fox back with equally delightful smile.

“Sorry for the wait tis for your bagel” he croaked with a rusty voice as he handed over the bag to the bear. “I had to fight with nails and teeth to get the fastest connecting flights from Houston to Geneva. Not to mention having to get from Switzerland to Trieste.”

“Don’t say that. It is I who has to apologize for all this trouble” he put the briefcase on his lap and opened it. “I take it you haven’t got to take a look inside?”

The fox answered with a shrug and took a peek at the content of the package. There were some passport, one at the top bore the mark of South African Republic on the cover, several doughs of euros, Swiss francs and a brown paper bag that reminded Eid of a food takeaway bag.

“Now I’ve got to take a look. What’s inside that?” he pointed at the brown paper.

“Just some collaterals and insurances, for safekeeping” the bear took a dough of euros and handed it to the sand fox.

Eid ignored the dough and instead took liberty to grab the paper bag and took out several photographs and inspected it closely.

“Damn it! Who could’ve thought this liberal tree-hugging politician would be caught by you spending his time as sex predator?” he laughed with his raspy voice. “Where did you get this?”

“Long story, Prince. It was a mission in Thailand” Dreva took the photograph from Eid’s hand and inserted the picture back to the bag. “During my work to scout my potential targets, I stumbled upon many compromising and sensitive information. They will fetch handsome amount of money indeed and would make a nice severance package.”

“Ha! You are always a sneaky nasty handler that I’ve always loved, young bear!” he chuckled. “So, will ya do now?”

“With all of these? Probably a quiet little retirement away from the reach of my enemies and my boss” he shrugged. “Though, I might need to go back to Minsk to fetch several precious memento that belonged to my grandmother.”

The sand fox raised his eyebrow and gave a surprised look at the bear, “You… you haven’t got the news yet?”

Dreva shook his head. “What do you expect when I’ve lost all means of communication? Please break the news for me.”

“How to word this out?” Eid scratched his cheek. His earlier cheerful face turned into sour frown. “Well, you see… there is no more house left to visit there.”

“What do you mean?” _Oh God, that face. It could only mean bad thing. _He said to himself, knowing too well what was to expect.

“Your apartment in Belarus was bombed yesterday. The police covered it up as gas explosion but we found remnants of sophisticated explosives planted there.”

“Are you sure about that?”

“Pretty sure, young bear. In fact, your security agency has extended their surveillance and placed bodyguards on your family’s compound. And don’t worry about your family’s safety. The authority has been alerted and no one would pass through Ben-Gurion Airport to harm your family.”

“From what you said, I believe everyone knows who did it. Am I right?” he stared deep into the fox’s eyes.

“Listen by yourself then. Our bunny friend gave the copy of this recording left on the mailbox of your flat or what was left of it.” The fox took out a recording device, pressed the play button and leaned lazily on the bench.

The recorder played an irate, blistering voice strangely familiar to both of them. “Good day, Bärjuden! It never occurred to me that you could catch me off guard when you sank my precious cargos! I thought what would make a better welcome party than a little fireworks at your apartment. And don’t worry, the Volpe you were collaborating with, would get their fair share of my gratitude! Aufwidersehen, fraynlekh bär!”

They both froze in silence after the brief recording ended. They knew too well of the voice whom they never expected to hear again after many years.

“It was im! Krasnaya is back from the shadow!” Eid broke the silence and speaking with agitated tone. “And he made the recording himself! Never ever has he done this before! He’s coming here for payback and we must not miss this opportunity!”

The bear exchanged look at Eid and stayed silent as he pondered the situation. His friend were right, he contemplated. Krasnaya was an daunting arm dealer who had eluded them for decades and source of turmoil in war-stricken areas. He just couldn't afford to pass the chance to cross path with him again.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @JackJackal
> 
> Fia also looked at Jack. "Well? He's not going to start trouble, is he?"


with me yes. anyone else? only if they get in his way."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 24, 2018)

I


Wulf Canavar said:


> *["Red? Oh...I haven't seen her actually."]*
> 
> Wulf choked a bit.  He and Red had both been helping the Procione after all.  But after " the incident" where Wulf had lost his temper he hadn't seen the Red Panda.
> 
> ...



@zenmaldita 

Wulf had been hungry enough to abscond with two of Malik's paninis from the kitchen.  Now he unwrapped the napkin he had them in and offered one to Big Mama.

He took a bite from the other.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *[Only let Mercedes or Ribby in]*


@Illuminaughty 
The knock made her jump and she instinctively started to try to put herself together. She didn't quite understand why she was suddenly so panicked, but the need to cover up recent events was overwhelming. It was like when she was young and her mom would knock on her door when Emir had snuck over- a mad flurry to hide all incriminating evidence. Corpse dust was everywhere, on the bed and in her clothes. She desperately tried to scoop it all up and hide it. _Where do I put this? Where? _Eventually she settled on under the covers and started packing it in.

"I've got some paninis..."

_Goddamnit guys. I just had a tracheotomy. Who makes paninis for someone who just had open chest surgery. Idiots. _The thought was nice, she had to admit, but it was silly and this was definitely not the time for pressed sandwiches. Not to mention she really did not want to explain all of this. She frantically wiped at her face, trying to get rid of the tears but only managing to smear some of the ashes that were on her hand onto her face. 

"They're really good!"

_Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. _It felt like the more she tried to cover things up, the more suspect they looked. It was a loosing battle and finally she just gave up and resorted to simply lying down and pulling the covers up to her eyeballs. _Surely, they won't suspect a thing now..._

*"C-come in."* She whispered into the radio, trying to mimic her earlier raspy cadence. *"B-but only you two..."*


----------



## Dreva (Jun 24, 2018)

Dreva was sent into deep contemplation as he was walking around in circle in front of the bench. It was the bear’s bad habit but Eid knew too well not to stop him. Eid meanwhile just keenly observed while leaning and enjoying the warm sunray of Italian summer as he lighted up the tobacco leaves in his pipe.

“How much longer you gonna be walkin like that?” Eid repeatedly blowing smoke from his pipe as he spoke with his raspy voice. “Is fifteen minutes you been doing that, you know, and soon you’ll drive me completely nuts.”

The bear didn’t answer the question but he paused to stare into the open sea. He wondered whether being hunted by their old enemies were a blessing in disguise.

Krasnaya are Eid’s enemy as well when one of his henchwoman shattered the sand fox’s head into pieces. Eid was miraculously saved and got a titanium scaffolding replacement on his head to make up for his lost skulls.

“What are you lookin at?” Eid quizzed the bear in curiosity. “Volpe’s yacht? Are you thinkin of catchin them up?”

“Perhaps. It’d be a good idea though for me to pay a visit” he turned his glimpse to the sand fox and suddenly made a cold remark. “And it’d be a good idea for you to go back home. Your business is done here. Take the money you need to cover your expenses and troubles of getting here.”

“Hmph. You tried to shoo me away in rude manner” the sand fox only threw smile at the bear.

“You know I ain’t leavin here without skinnin that bastard. It’s gotta be a head for a head.” Eid pointed his finger to his scarred bald head. “Besides, you need more paws to deal with im than a couple you’ve got right now.”

“If that was your desire then so be it” Dreva sighed. He knew better not to argue with his head-strong friend. “What do you have in mind?”

“Firepower, blacksmith!”

“With what? We have nothing here!” he scoffed at the sand fox’s suggestion. “Don’t tell me you…”

“With yer dollars we have ere…” Eid lifted the briefcase and raised his voice “I could procure decent firepower. Old Soviets, ex-Yugoslavia, redundant Cold War era firearms, they are all bangs for the bucks! I know some guys in Slovenia who sell these wares! Oh, I promise I won’t spend all of your doughs. I’ll leave just nough for you to survive the rest of your miserly life in retirement.”

“That’s exactly what I feared all along” Dreva spoke breathlessly. “Fair enough, you’ll do what you have to do. Keep watch on the shore for any sign of incoming threats. Meanwhile, I’ll go aboard the ship to pay a visit to a friend.”

“Ha! After you nearly blew up their castles and butchered their vassals? You clearly have bigger gut than brain!”

“It’s like I have anything more to lose” he walked back to the bench and sat beside Eid. “I was being an idiot back then. I just lost myself to my inner bloodlust from my frustration.”

“Fair nough, let us drive ye to nearby store and get ya a proper dress to attend the fancy ball in those expensive yacht!” Eid stood up and walked toward the exit gate of the harbor carrying the briefcase with him.

“Us? You bring along someone here?” he followed Eid’s closely. “A secret agent you know?”

“Whoops! Didn’t I always tell you that I have no friend besides you with my abrasive manner? But yeah, I manage to drag along one more soul to help this old frail fox doin his share of task.”

“So who is this unfortunate soul?”

“Just my delivery boy on my deli kebab store, so no worries. He wouldn’t rat us out to CIA or Mossad” he smirked at Dreva.

“You’ve got to be kidding me!” he protested. “You bring a civilian to our fight?”

“Well, this cat boy was an illegal street racer and from what I learnt from police file this lad was a very good driver. Been racing and drivin getaway car since he was 15 though he got locked behind bar after botched bank heist when he was 18. That was im bein unlucky though rather from his lack of skills. And he has come clean ever since he got paroled few years ago and been workin at my deli store. He’d make a good additional muscle for our little enterprise ere”

“Thanks for that great idea and forward thinking though I’m pretty sure you have no one else to bully” the bear spoke sardonically. “And yes, I’m pretty confident all will go well.”

“It will!” Eid replied confidently. “You just see. Now let’s get you a proper dress before sending you off to that Volpe’s gilded gibbet!”

He led them to the carpark and headed toward a white Mercedes-Benz Sprinter van with a white tiger donned in blue tracksuit, eyes hidden under the green baseball cap taking nap behind the wheel. The sand fox banged the door of the van on the driver’s side and sent the tiger jolted from his sleep.

“Wake up, yer lazy ass! Unlock the door and let’s head to the city! We have some tailors to visit!” he shouted at the tiger and entered the van as the doors got unlocked. “And drive fast! We have no time to spare ere, Vysee boy!”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> with me yes. anyone else? only if they get in his way."



Fia sighed, pulled away from Jack, and opened the door for the men. "Well, we need to get going and stop him before this situation escalates. Claudia has already spotted him, so she and whoever is with her will go after him."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 25, 2018)

just leave him be. he won't find me anytime soon. the boat id huge!" I said as we walked inside.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> just leave him be. he won't find me anytime soon. the boat id huge!" I said as we walked inside.



"Okay, and what will happen if he does?" She asked him as she follows him out.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 25, 2018)

". . .let's just say I'll be headed back to new york sooner than I'd like and I won't hear the end of this till I die." I said with a nervous smile. "He's not lying. Damien is very terrifying as well as hot headed." Chris told her


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ". . .let's just say I'll be headed back to new york sooner than I'd like and I won't hear the end of this till I die." I said with a nervous smile. "He's not lying. Damien is very terrifying as well as hot headed." Chris told her



After hearing his explanation, she couldn't help but chuckle and shake her head. "Dio Mio, you Americans are something else." They walked into the kitchen where they are welcomed with the aroma of the paninis. Fia took a good whiff and sighed lightly. "Mmmmm. That smells heavenly." She walked over to the counter and started to grab plates. "You two must be hungry. Take a seat, and I will serve you."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 25, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> After hearing his explanation, she couldn't help but chuckle and shake her head. "Dio Mio, you Americans are something else." They walked into the kitchen where they are welcomed with the aroma of the paninis. Fia took a good whiff and sighed lightly. "Mmmmm. That smells heavenly." She walked over to the counter and started to grab plates. "You two must be hungry. Take a seat, and I will serve you."



Jack took said plates and smiled at Fia. "Here let me do it. I may be in a gang but job or not i won't let anyone do something for me that they don't need to."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Jack took said plates and smiled at Fia. "Here let me do it. I may be in a gang but job or not i won't let anyone do something for me that they don't need to."



Fia smiled back at him. "That's very sweet of you, but this is my job. However, I don't mind a helper."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 26, 2018)

The monkey saw that the key was still in the ignition. He then looked at his beat-up clothes and decided it's best if he went shopping with Dex's car, so he turned it on and drove off. The jaguar was chatting with O'Maley but he couldn't fail to notice his former apprentice leaving with his vehicle. He scratched his head and shrugged it off. If anything he deserved it for shooting him in the shoulder.

Meanwhile, Rimna was smiling like a moron the whole time. He has never driven a car this fancy before. He didn't make any money from the special forces because that was their deal, and after he retired, the job he had at the Canadian border paid bad and he could only drive a work truck. This however... this felt so good.
There were so many shops but they were all for fancy clothes, jewelry or decor, so he had to drive further in the town to find what he was looking for, and not long after he finally found a sports shop. He switched his radio off and tucked it along with the gun under the driver's seat and left the car, locking it behind him.

The shop was just opening it seems. A gorgeous white feline greeted him.
"Bungiorno Signore!" she said
"Do you speak English?" he asked
"Si, si I speak In.. eh English" she smiled, replying with a heavy accent. Accent or not it didn't matter. It was good enough.

And so he bought a couple of new outfits, starting with his favorite "all black" - black tapered hiking trousers, black skin-tight t-shirt, black hiking shoes, a black jacket, black everything.
Not to make himself look suspicious he bought some miscellaneous stuff like a backpack and a water bottle.  He then saw that they were selling that TV survival guy's brand... he had a funny name, something like "the Bear" but he wasn't really a bear. Dex said he saw him briefly in the SAS, said he was cool. Anyway his clothes were the closest Rimna could get to tactical gear, so he bought two full outfits - one light brown and the other navy blue with a pair of shoes for each, a knife, sunglasses and a flint and tinder.
The total cost of his purchase was just shy of 1200 euro. Damn, this is almost as expensive as the real gear, he thought to himself.

And so he left the store with the black outfit. At first he wanted to leave his new goods in the boot of the car but something told him that's a bad idea, so he just left it on the backsteats.

On his way back to the harbor he saw a swiss watch shop and decided to stop there as well. Not wasting any time he asked for a black swiss military chronograph with a nato strap. The shopkeeper was happy to oblige - and 5 minutes later he left the shop with a nice watch.

When drove past a cafe near the harbor he saw a familiar face. There was this doberman with bright blue eyes. Where had he seen him before? Then it hit him - he was one of Jack's men!

"Holy shit!" the monkey said to himself. He then drove back to the boat, parked the car where it was, picked up his radio and gun and went to get himself some coconut and choco ice-cream from one of the stands nearby.
When he got back to the jag, Dex simply waved at him. He didn't seem to be cross. Rimna waved back. For now he was going to keep the information about Jack's guy to himself.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia smiled back at him. "That's very sweet of you, but this is my job. However, I don't mind a helper."


"Alright then.' he said and handed her  back one of the plates..


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Alright then.' he said and handed her  back one of the plates..



Fia took the plates back and start putting two or three paninis on each plate. She hands one plate to Jack. "Here you go. And..." She walks over to the refrigerator, opens it up, and grabbed a water bottle. She hands it to Jack. "...here you go." She then pulled out two more water bottles and closed the door with her foot. She walked over to where Chris sat and set the plate and bottle in front of him. "Here you go. Eat up. And if you need to rest, there are staterooms on the bottom floor. Now signores, I must get back to my post, so I'll see you guys later." She waved her hand to them while holding the bottle and start heading up the stairs to go to the Upper Deck.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (i didnt even realize the rp started hahah)
> the calvo crime syndicate an ally to the volpe family heard what happened at the manor. klizon a high ranking memeber in the syndicate new malik well so was concerned when he heard of the circumstances "get me in contact with volpe now!!"



Meanwhile, back at the Volpe Manor, the staff members were busy with clean up. Outside the manor, many bodies that belonged to the rival gang were piled up to be disposed of somewhere else; the fallen members were lined up in rows with a white sheet over their body with a white rose lay on top. Inside the manor, the deadly gas was completely gone, and the staff was busy sweeping up the shattered glass, cleaning off the blood, and so on. The staff was silent for the most part as they did their chores. Some try to use the chore as a distraction to try not to think what happened to them while others couldn't help but play the scenes over and over in their heads. Some of them had to excuse themselves in order to cry or to rest their nerves. In the Conservatory, Angelo and Tori were busy sweeping up the glass when the phone suddenly rings. "I'll get it." Tori stated as she made her way over to the phone and answers it. "Ciao, questa è la Volpe's Residence, questa è Tori che parla. Come posso aiutarti? Or if you speak English...Hello, this is the Volpe's Residence, this is Tori speaking. How may I assist you?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 26, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Meanwhile, back at the Volpe Manor, the staff members were busy with clean up. Outside the manor, many bodies that belonged to the rival gang were piled up to be disposed of somewhere else; the fallen members were lined up in rows with a white sheet over their body with a white rose lay on top. Inside the manor, the deadly gas was completely gone, and the staff was busy sweeping up the shattered glass, cleaning off the blood, and so on. The staff was silent for the most part as they did their chores. Some try to use the chore as a distraction to try not to think what happened to them while others couldn't help but play the scenes over and over in their heads. Some of them had to excuse themselves in order to cry or to rest their nerves. In the Conservatory, Angelo and Tori were busy sweeping up the glass when the phone suddenly rings. "I'll get it." Tori stated as she made her way over to the phone and answers it. "Ciao, questa è la Volpe's Residence, questa è Tori che parla. Come posso aiutarti? Or if you speak English...Hello, this is the Volpe's Residence, this is Tori speaking. How may I assist you?"


"oh thank god i thought that. wait is the don there i need to speak to him immediately"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia took the plates back and start putting two or three paninis on each plate. She hands one plate to Jack. "Here you go. And..." She walks over to the refrigerator, opens it up, and grabbed a water bottle. She hands it to Jack. "...here you go." She then pulled out two more water bottles and closed the door with her foot. She walked over to where Chris sat and set the plate and bottle in front of him. "Here you go. Eat up. And if you need to rest, there are staterooms on the bottom floor. Now signores, I must get back to my post, so I'll see you guys later." She waved her hand to them while holding the bottle and start heading up the stairs to go to the Upper Deck.


"Thanks Fia!" Jack said the began to eat but Chris didn't move. something was bothering him inside but he didn't know what. _'why do I feel so strange? I barely know her she hates me...so why did I get so enraged when she was being mistreated?' _ he thought as he picked at his food. "Hey Chris.' Jack said "whats wrong? something bugging you?" ". . .no. I'm fine Jack. i just don't know what to do anymore...everything is confusing me and I can't think straight." Chris said. "I don't blame you. what with all that happened it's only normal to feel like this." "But what will I do when it's over? live as someone I'm not? wander aimlessly in the streets? be an outcast for the rest of my life and bear the weight of my sins till I die again?!" Jack sat silent clearly he had not looked at things from Chris' point of view. while Jack only had 2 things to worry about chris had a multitude of problems. and when this was over if tings didn't work out then one family or the other would be hunting him down till he was dead! '. . .Look Chris that's not important right nw. what is important is that you help end this war and fix you family's mistake and sins." Chis looked up at Jack then nodded with a determined smile "your right. I can't lose myself now.Thank you Jak but...why are you so kind to me? after what I've done to you you should be the most cross with me." "Hey Hakuna Matata, no worries." Chris chuckled and rolled his eyes. "Your a strange man Jack but you have a good heart." "well that makes 2 of us." he laughed and jokingly punched his shoulder. the two then went back to eating and waited for Malik to talk to them.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "oh thank god i thought that. wait is the don there i need to speak to him immediately"


 "May I ask who's speaking?" Tori questioned the stranger on the other end. After all, she's not going to give out info on her boss without some identification. 


@zenmaldita @Wulf Canavar 

At the Upper Deck, Fia emerged from the stairs with her breakfast in hand. She then noticed Big Mama and Wulf talking and resting. When they noticed her, she smiled at them. "Oh, hello. I didn't know there was anyone up here. I just came to be back at my post and have breakfast while I'm up here." The feline walked over to Big Mama and does a curtsey. "Hey, Big Mama. How are you feeling?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 26, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "May I ask who's speaking?" Tori questioned the stranger on the other end. After all, she's not going to give out info on her boss without some identification.
> 
> 
> @zenmaldita @Wulf Canavar
> ...


"this is kilizo calvo from the calvo syndicate i need to talk to the don immediately" kilizo was starting to sweat he needed to get in contact with malik before shit hit the fan


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "this is kilizo calvo from the calvo syndicate i need to talk to the don immediately" kilizo was starting to sweat he needed to get in contact with malik before shit hit the fan


"Kilizo Calvo?" She repeated and pondered on the name for a second until she remembers who he is. "Oh! Signore Calvo! Forgive me for not recognizing you sooner. The Don is not here. He's on his private yacht heading to the hospital. I assume you called because of the attack at the manor?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Kilizo Calvo?" She repeated and pondered on the name for a second until she remembers who he is. "Oh! Signore Calvo! Forgive me for not recognizing you sooner. The Don is not here. He's on his private yacht heading to the hospital. I assume you called because of the attack at the manor?"


"yacht? goddamnit  alright thank you for the information do you know what the yachts name is?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "yacht? goddamnit  alright thank you for the information do you know what the yachts name is?



"Yeah, but would it be easier to call his cell? I'm sure he is able to answer it wherever he is."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 28, 2018)

A white cat with heterochromia  at the hotel sees the yacht outside and walks down to greet the two she can see waiting on the docks. Her blue and gold eyes scan the two. @zenmaldita @Rimna
"Hello masters, might you need the services of the hospital?"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 28, 2018)

The knock on my door sounds like a gunshot.

"Miles, my favorite gorilla."

I jolt awake just in time to look passably professional for Art as he barges in my office without waiting for a reply. My fedora is pulled low enough that he probably didn’t see my eyes shut. My favorite grumpy bear pushes in my office door without bothering to catch it. The door swings hard into the office wall with a crack, rattling the frosted glass inset in it. He jumps at the noise. Seeing my bemused face, he shuffles over to the plastic armchair in front of my desk for the rare guest, the hardwood floor creaking under him. Up close, I can hear his panting. His brown fur is sprinkled with droplets. Sweat has turned his white shirt translucent. In one hand, he has a inch-thick packet of paperwork clipped in a corner by an industrial staple.

“Is the heat getting to you, Art?” I ask somewhat innocently.

He shoots me a cross look, dropping the paperwork on my desk unceremoniously.

He’s pissed about something other than my witty repartee. This will be fun.

I smirk while Artie wrestles his massive ursine frame into the plastic armchair which is meant for someone half his size. It always struck as funny how an office staffed a bear, gorilla, and elephant could still manage to buy the smallest possible seats. Then again, Artie is the biggest cheapskate in Trieste, hands down.

I fish a handkerchief from my desk drawer and toss it to Art. He snags it out of the air and wipes his furred forehead. An exhausted sigh slips out him.

“I just got off the phone with the bean counters at the parent company,” he says after a moment. “They’ve noticed that the hospital over by docks, one of our big fish clients, has been racking up more malpractice claims recently.”

I grin. “Maybe they should try saving a life once in a while.”

“You’re a real gut-buster, Miles,” Art says levelly. “You should take that comedy act on the road. I can give you some time off if you want …” He shows me the open door invitingly.

“And miss the riveting work we do here?” I shake my head casually. “Nah, I’m staying put.”

“Remember who makes that call,” Art grunts. He eases back the armchair and then sit back up as it squeaks ominously. Irritation creases his face. Invest in real chairs, asshole. “Now, let’s get back to business, if you’re done with the banter.” He holds out his paw mock-invitingly. I give him a reluctant permissive eye-roll.

“Stop me anytime you get bored and I’ll keep going,” he says, spreading his arms expansively. “Anyway, the execs from up high are worried their bonuses might get cut if there’s more payouts. The amount of the payouts we’ve making has doubled just this quarter alone. The accountants are getting antsy. These are their records.” He pushes the stapled stack of paperwork across my desk. I pick it up, doing my best to be visibly disinterested. I glance at the front page.

And suddenly I am very interested.

“When I made that joke about saving lives, Art, I didn’t think they literally had patients dying on the table there,” I say as I skim the claim stats on the page and do the mental math. I whistle, mildly impressed by the magnitude of the fuck-ups I’m seeing on paper. “These are all wrongful death payouts. What kind of operation are they running?”

“A costly one,” Art grumbles. His shoulders sink so low I think that his arms could drop out of their sockets. “Now, most of these are serious trauma victims who died in surgery, so we’re talking poor bastards who’ve been in car accidents, shootings, stabbings, and dock mishaps. Basically, the hospital was unlucky enough to get stuck with the patients too far gone to be saved, but not so far gone to end up DOAs. Hence our current misfortune.” He rubs his temples with one of his large hands, massaging each temple with a finger.

I sympathize. I feel a migraine coming on, myself.

“We’ll be paying a fortune if the families of all these malpractice victims sue the hospital for the ground it stands on,” I state, putting the obvious truth out there like a note on a bulletin board waiting for feedback. Art bland stare makes me continue. “The payouts will stack to millions, easy, maybe tens of millions if they hit the jackpot.” _Which they will, because dead patients tend to be sympathetic stories in court_. “Now I see why you’ve lost half your body weight in sweat.”

“You might not feel it,” Art growls “but I could grill my nuts on the sidewalk in this heat.”

“Now you know how I feel in this office everyday,” I retort, stretching my face to its widest grin. Art is such an easy target.

“Coming from gorilla whose smartassery sidetracks every conversation,” he snaps back. Deadpan, he presents me lone middle finger. “_Anyway_,” he says testily, “We’ve only shelled out a few hundred thousand for the payouts.”

I peer at him over the paperwork. “So far, you mean. You’re stretching out the payments in installments, right?”

“Nope,” he chirps, suddenly shifting to something as close to happiness as Art comes to. Weird. “All of the payouts were lump sums and the settlement payouts totaled to a few hundred thousand.”

I’m no actuary, but that can’t be right. I lower the paperwork I was reading to get a look at him. “Hold up. They settled? In every case? The hospital has good lawyers, but they can’t be _that_ good. And all the families can’t have hired shitty lawyers who settle at first offer. So what gives?”

“No clue,” he admits breezily, “but it’s saving us a ton of money.” That’s Art, diligent as always.

I decide to knock him down a peg. “And if the families of the patients aren’t getting enough to bury their loved ones in a pauper’s field, hey, no skin off our backs.”

“We’re a company, not charity,” he barks back, his good gone as easily as it came. “If you can’t get good with that, do whatever it is you did before you worked here.” The look framing his eyes tells me he has move from annoyance to anger.

“Point taken.” I raise my hands apologetically. I still need this job. “You were saying.”

He takes a deep breath, calming down. “I was saying that while we don’t care why the hospital has been able to settle for payouts so low, we _do_ care that there are more payouts to make. The actuaries are squawking that the amount of payouts we’re making is trending upwards.” Art strokes the fur on his chin. “That can’t continue. The higher ups want this nipped in the bud post-haste.”

I bet they do. “So you want me to sniff around and see what I find at the hospital?”

“With care, which may be a foreign concept to you,” Art says with a sarcasm masking seriousness. “They’re a big client. The company doesn’t want to piss them off too much over what is probably a few fake or incompetent surgeons screwing up. That’s why we didn’t just jack up their premiums when this started. We can’t lose this client. You get my drift?”

I get Art’s ass will be on the street if doesn’t turned those claims numbers around fast, which translates to my ass being on the street because I do all the legwork for around here.

“You wound me with those words, Art,” I chuckle, placing hand over my heart in fake injury. “I’m just going to interview some of the more problematic hospital staff. Speaking to the hospital administrator about showing some of the sloppy surgeons the door might not be a bad idea as well.” All of which will be easier said than done.

“That is music to my ears, Miles.” Art smiles, showing yellowed teeth. “Get it done by sundown.”

“Investigations take time.” Art is such impatient, lazy bastard.

“Not this one.” He waves a finger at me like a scolding teacher. “The powers that be want immediate action on this. This is a rush job.” I roll my eyes.

“Nobody ever taught you not to throw shade at your supervisor?”

“I missed that class.”

Art sighs as he struggles to lift himself out the armchair without taking it with him on his ass.

“As much as it pains me to admit it, you’re my best investigator.” He yanks chair off his haunches, letting it clatter to the floor on its legs.

“I’m your _only_ investigator,” I chuckle, leaning back into my chair. “Fine. You’ve flattered me sufficiently. I’ll do the job.”

“I’m only paying you to,” Art snorts. “Get to your ass to the hospital.” He plucks his smartphone from his shirt pocket as he turned toward the door. “I’ll let them know you’re coming.”

I hold up a halting hand. “Don’t.”

Art arches an eyebrow and freezes. “Why, pray tell?”

“Whatever is going on at the hospital, the staff definitely knows about it,” I explain stone serious, so Art doesn’t interrupt. “Putting them on notice will give them time to get their stories straight and cover their asses. That will mean more bullshit to sort through, which means it will take more time to get to the bottom of all this.” I point a thick accusatory finger at him. “You said you needed a quick resolution. This is I how get that for you.”

“If that’s the way you want to play it…” His voice trails off as he shrugs.

“Have some faith, Art,” I coo as I rise from my seat smoothly. “Haven’t you heard the old bit of boxing wisdom about not letting your opponent see you coming?”

I slip my suit jacket off the chair back and onto me as I walk around my cluttered desk to the door.

“No, because nobody watches boxing anymore. Enlighten me.” He stops at the door, letting me by.

“You never want them to see you coming,” I say, aiming a finger-gun at Art. “That just lets them to put their guard up.”

I fire my finger-gun at him as I pass through the doorway.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 28, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yeah, but would it be easier to call his cell? I'm sure he is able to answer it wherever he is."


"weve already tried to ring him up it doesnt even go to voicemail"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> A white cat with heterochromia  at the hotel sees the yacht outside and walks down to greet the two she can see waiting on the docks. Her blue and gold eyes scan the two.[/USER]
> "Hello masters, might you need the services of the hospital?"



The monkey was enjoying his ice cream nex Dex's car when she approached him. He sized her up but he couldn't get a read on her.

"Eh... not really, I'm just waiting for my friend over there. " he pointed at the eccentric looking jaguar.

Truth is, though, that Rimna had no idea if he had to go to the hospital with them or not. At this point he only cared that his former commander didn't want to kill him and that made him happy.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 29, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "weve already tried to ring him up it doesnt even go to voicemail"


"Hmmm." ranged from Tori's lips as she ponders a bit. "Maybe the connection at sea is lost. Unfortunately, there's nothing I can do for the moment. We will have to wait until we receive orders from the Don. And I'm sure once he's back on shore, where he can get a connection again, he will see the call and call you back."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> The monkey was enjoying his ice cream nex Dex's car when she approached him. He sized her up but he couldn't get a read on her.
> 
> "Eh... not really, I'm just waiting for my friend over there. " he pointed at the eccentric looking jaguar.
> 
> Truth is, though, that Rimna had no idea if he had to go to the hospital with them or not. At this point he only cared that his former commander didn't want to kill him and that made him happy.


She looks him over again not quite sure what to make of his statement. "Well then if you need me I will be in the hospital caring for some ladies. The name is Sabrina, I hope to see you monkeying around later."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 30, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Meanwhile, back at the Volpe Manor, the staff members were busy with clean up. Outside the manor, many bodies that belonged to the rival gang were piled up to be disposed of somewhere else; the fallen members were lined up in rows with a white sheet over their body with a white rose lay on top. Inside the manor, the deadly gas was completely gone, and the staff was busy sweeping up the shattered glass, cleaning off the blood, and so on. The staff was silent for the most part as they did their chores. Some try to use the chore as a distraction to try not to think what happened to them while others couldn't help but play the scenes over and over in their heads. Some of them had to excuse themselves in order to cry or to rest their nerves. In the Conservatory, Angelo and Tori were busy sweeping up the glass when the phone suddenly rings. "I'll get it." Tori stated as she made her way over to the phone and answers it. "Ciao, questa è la Volpe's Residence, questa è Tori che parla. Come posso aiutarti? Or if you speak English...Hello, this is the Volpe's Residence, this is Tori speaking. How may I assist you?"



[Roxanne and Diane]
Before they left, the sisters had assisted with the cleanup,  and the solemn duty of taking care of their fallen friends and Co-workers.

Diane came over to Tori as they were cleaning up and held her hand for a moment.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 30, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "May I ask who's speaking?" Tori questioned the stranger on the other end. After all, she's not going to give out info on her boss without some identification.
> 
> 
> @zenmaldita @Wulf Canavar
> ...




@zenmaldita
@HopeTLioness

Wulf and Big Mama had introduced themselves, and were chatting.   They were enjoying Malik's paninis.  He had said something that made her laugh when Fia came up.

"Well hello there," he said to Fia. " Big Mama, would you introduce us?" he was looking at Fia.

Big Mama snorted, recognizing that kind of look, but she said, " Fia, this is Wulf, he is a guest.  Fia is one of the many good workers here"

Wulf came over and took Fia's hand.  He looked her in the eyes.  "Hello" he said, voice very smooth.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 30, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @zenmaldita
> @HopeTLioness
> 
> Wulf and Big Mama had introduced themselves, and were chatting.   They were enjoying Malik's paninis.  He had said something that made her laugh when Fia came up.
> ...



Fia had put her breakfast down on the table before Wulf took her hand into his, and looked up at him in his eyes. She noticed the way he looked at her when she first arrived. A very familiar stare that she recognized everytime a man laid eyes on her. However, his stare was something fierce. 

Dangerous.

Exotic.

A stare that a predator sees in a prey-a female. She doesn't get nervous from it. In fact, she couldn't help but like it. It might be a wolf thing, but it could also be a predator thing to stare at someone like that. Perhaps she's attracted to that attention. But she also needs to be careful to not get bitten. She gave him a smile as he greets her with that smooth voice. "Hello. It is nice t0 meet you, Signore Wulf. I hope you are enjoying yourself here, on the Don's private yacht."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 1, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia had put her breakfast down on the table before Wulf took her hand into his, and looked up at him in his eyes. She noticed the way he looked at her when she first arrived. A very familiar stare that she recognized everytime a man laid eyes on her. However, his stare was something fierce.
> 
> Dangerous.
> 
> ...




"Yes, very much so," he answered, still looking straight at her.    Wulf recognized Fia's mood by sight and by scent.    "I haven't seen much of it yet," he said.   "Mind showing me around?  I like to... explore"  He offered her his arm, and if she accepted the two of them would stroll around the yacht together




@HopeTLioness 
@Zenkiki
[Dianne and  Roxanne arriving at Trieste Hospital]
The 1930's Studebaker rolled up to the hospital in Trieste and parked.   Although she was doing better, Roxanne had still been stabbed, and so the two drove to the hospital to get her medical help.  Dianne got out of the driver's seat and helped Roxanne out of the passenger's side.   

Sabrina saw two attractive Does dressed in black and white maids outfits come into the hospital.  One, Dianne looked innocent and sweet, and the other, Roxanne had a dangerous-yet-alluring look, with scars to show for a life lived hard.   They were obviously sisters based on their similar apperance.   The older, dangerous looking one had a bandaged chest from a stab wound.   They came up to Sabrina, looking for help.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Sabrina saw two attractive Does dressed in black and white maids outfits come into the hospital. One, Dianne looked innocent and sweet, and the other, Roxanne had a dangerous-yet-alluring look, with scars to show for a life lived hard. They were obviously sisters based on their similar apperance. The older, dangerous looking one had a bandaged chest from a stab wound. They came up to Sabrina, looking for help.


Sabrina watches the car drive up and the younger doe helping the older with a bandage across her chest. Sabrina pushes a button and the hospital doors open. She smiled as they walked in. "What can I do for you two today?" Her voice is calm, but smug as she thought of what could of happened.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 1, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina watches the car drive up and the younger doe helping the older with a bandage across her chest. Sabrina pushes a button and the hospital doors open. She smiled as they walked in. "What can I do for you two today?" Her voice is calm, but smug as she thought of what could of happened.



Roxanne, was holding the bandage to her chest, leaning on Dianne.   Dianne said, "She's been stabbed, please help her."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Roxanne, was holding the bandage to her chest, leaning on Dianne.   Dianne said, "She's been stabbed, please help her."


She nods and motions her her to sit in a wheelchair and leads the way to an empty room. They pass through an ominous looking hall, into a darker room. "Sit on the table there in the center of the room."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 1, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods and motions her her to sit in a wheelchair and leads the way to an empty room. They pass through an ominous looking hall, into a darker room. "Sit on the table there in the center of the room."




Dianne helped Roxanne into the wheelchair and then later up onto the table.   Dianne noticed the ominous hall and dark room, and shuddered.   She was innocent and had only heard the dark rumors of the place.   Roxanne on the other hand....

Roxanne knew that room from personal experience.   At first she looked away and wouldn't look.   But then, like she always did, she reminded herself of the good times with lovers that had led her there, and she vowed again that her sister wouldn't ever have to bear the pains that she herself bore.  Pains like going in and coming out of THAT room.  She sat up straight on the table and held her head up high.  She laid her hand on Dianne's shoulder in a caring gesture.   Dianne instictively put her hand up on top of Roxannes and they stood there, a pair.

They would do whatever Sabrina told them to do to heal.   In more ways than one.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Dianne helped Roxanne into the wheelchair and then later up onto the table.   Dianne noticed the ominous hall and dark room, and shuddered.   She was innocent and had only heard the dark rumors of the place.   Roxanne on the other hand....
> 
> Roxanne knew that room from personal experience.   At first she looked away and wouldn't look.   But then, like she always did, she reminded herself of the good times with lovers that had led her there, and she vowed again that her sister wouldn't ever have to bear the pains that she herself bore.  Pains like going in and coming out of THAT room.  She sat up straight on the table and held her head up high.  She laid her hand on Dianne's shoulder in a caring gesture.   Dianne instictively put her hand up on top of Roxannes and they stood there, a pair.
> 
> They would do whatever Sabrina told them to do to heal.   In more ways than one.



She came back with a cart of all sorts of operating tools. She picks up a small blade and pulls Roxanne down flat and began cutting at the loose flesh. "My my someone is lucky to be alive." She puts the blood stained knife down and grabs a needle. "Alright it is time to close it up." She stitches up the wound. "Will there be anything besides boarding?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> [Roxanne and Diane]
> Before they left, the sisters had assisted with the cleanup,  and the solemn duty of taking care of their fallen friends and Co-workers.
> 
> Diane came over to Tori as they were cleaning up and held her hand for a moment.



(This is before the phone call with Calvio.)

In the Conservatory, Angelo and Tori were cleaning up the broken glass. As she did the sweeping, Tori had tears fallen from her eyes. She thought of how she and Ariel regrouped with Isabella and Dianne. When they went to the front of the manor, they saw Rosa's body on the ground. Simultaneously, each girl made a reaction: Satine screamed from the top of her lungs and fell to her knee by Rosa's body; she scooped her into her arms and held her close, as she cried. Ariel lowered her head and closed her eyes. Isabella had to look away to cry; Dianne covered her mouth in horror, and Tori just stood there and stared. She shook in place as tears welled up in her eyes. "No...Rosa...."

Tori's mind snapped back into reality when she felt someone held her hand. She looked over to see Dianne. "Oh, Dianne. I didn't see you there." She said and wiped a tear from her eye with her other hand. "What's up?"




Wulf Canavar said:


> "Yes, very much so," he answered, still looking straight at her. Wulf recognized Fia's mood by sight and by scent. "I haven't seen much of it yet," he said. "Mind showing me around? I like to... explore" He offered her his arm, and if she accepted the two of them would stroll around the yacht together



Fia giggled. "I would love too, signore, but I can't. I have to be here. But you are welcome to keep me company." She lets go of him and picked up her panini & water. She then turns to Big Mama. "Also, Big Mama. I think we have arrived at the hospital. I suggest you go get checked up, okay? Anyway, please excuse me." She does a curtsey to her and Wulf before walking over to the bar to take her seat.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jul 1, 2018)

@HopeTLioness as kilizo was about to except defeat a deep voice with a seemingly thick scoittsh accent came on the line "hello there miss do you know the name of the ship the don is on?


----------



## Dreva (Jul 2, 2018)

@Unicon 

Dreva was sitting on a large red couch in the hotel lobby he had been staying earlier that night. Donned in a new dark blue suit with red tie on his neck, he was toying with his earpiece as he grew restless thinking of his earlier decision to let his henchmen going across to Slovenia to procure some weapons. 

His instruction to Eid was very open-ended, he now felt it was a stupid decision. He had handed over the bulk of his remaining wealth to Eid, entrusting the half-blind sand fox to buy whatever he felt was needed. As half-blind as he was, the sand fox was half as sane as well compared before he lost pieces of his brain a decade ago when an FSB agent managed to reveal his cover and blew up his head with bullet and injected him with copious amount of nasty experimental truth serums. Everyone had thought that the sand fox was beyond saving when CIA retrieved him in a daring rescue mission in Beirut.

The result of the brain damage was simply beyond belief, Dreva reflected, what used to be a charming, gentle, calm, kind, friendly, and comely man, were now nothing but miserable wretched old fart who could only piss everyone off. Eid was now a trigger-happy, tactless, reckless, short fuse, rabid, unstable and extremely violent fox. The list could go on forever.

The terrible memories about Eid still scarred Dreva's memory. The sand fox was a widower who used to be very caring and gentle to his daughter, Faruna and son, Khosrow. Just one year after Eid turned into a lunatic, Dreva and Arnaveh immediately realized the error in their decision to rescue the sand fox. 

Eid had flown into rage which everyone believed was due to him discovering his son's homosexuality. He was after all a very homophobic person, that was what everyone knew though. The reason was mere speculation but all they knew was by the time his neighbor had reported massive noises and screaming from his carpool, the cop found a bloody sandbag dripping blood, hung inside the garage with Eid standing beside it with a long thick metal bar. Inside the sandbag, there was his 15 year old son, Khosrow, dying, soaked in blood, bruises and cut all over his body, having to spend weeks in vegetative state, complete with cracked skull, broken muzzle, missing teeth, broken bones, broken femurs, multiple organ damage, severe concussion, temporary blindness and permanent deafness on his left ear. 

The old geezer must have hit the lad so hard and violently that the 2 inch diameter thick metal bar was found bent very badly. Only due to the plea by his former superior and his agency citing his massive contributions for DoD that he was set free, with 15 years suspended jail sentence. He pleaded guilty by the way never denying his crime. The sentence was a mere formality though. He still could fly overseas as the case now. The sand fox was in Trieste and soon would go off radar to Slovenia. Vysee, the white tiger that accompanied him was hired as a 'bodyguard' secretly payed by Arnaveh to keep watch on the wacky Eid from harming himself and others. 

Dreva just couldn't believe that CIA would let an unstable killing machine roamed freely on the streets of Arlington, letting the sand fox to continue his free life. Even more ridiculous was the bear instructing him to buy firearms. _Dear god, i can only hope that tiger keeps the fox hooked on his prescriptions and maybe things would go well, _he prayed. _Maybe._

He just sighed in despair and regret but the trigger had been pulled. He could now only pin his hope on the wheel of fate. _How bad can it be?_ he sarcastically remarked to himself. _Probably he would sink Volpe's ship or blow up several buildings in his psychotic rage._

In the end, he stood up from the chair and headed toward the lobby. He took out his car key, he had rented a silver SUV that he would use to get into the pier. Posing as a South African wine trader, with new alias Maurice Arundel, he slipped through the crowd. He walked with confidence and ease as he now got used to with his prosthetic leg. The summer sun ray from the outside bathed him with intensity and he paused just beside the doorman. 

_What a beautiful day and city,_ he thought. _I really wish I could enjoy this scenery for much longer that the circumstances allowed me._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 3, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @HopeTLioness as kilizo was about to except defeat a deep voice with a seemingly thick scoittsh accent came on the line "hello there miss do you know the name of the ship the don is on?



Tori was taken aback by the sudden voice. The voice almost sounded like O'Maley's but different. "Who is this speaking?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2018)

Dex had just finished talking to O'Maley and he headed for the monkey, who looked like he had seen a ghost and then some.

"Oi, did you really think I was gonna kill you?" he stood in front of him looking him in the eyes. Rimna looked away as he replied

"Kodi always said that no one gets out of of the special forces so easily. He said I won't be so lucky next time he sees me, and that he's always wanted to tear my heart and eat it as it's still beating."

"For fuck's sake, Kodi is the one who found you in that warehouse! The leader of their group at the time insisted on killing you, but he stood up for you and said the narcos only do this to people who have information on them! You were going to die there if it wasn't for him! Hey, look at me, everything is going to be alright now. O'Maley told me what happened at the manor. You did well. Now we're here for you and once the hyena comes, we'll go after Jack, okay?" Dex tapped his shoulder reassuringly but the monkey jumped back clenching his teeth. Right... that's where he shot him.

"I'll believe that when I see it. But tell me something - why did you pick blue paint, or was it at random?" he asked

"Heh... "If it's blue they don't want to kill you. If it's red - pal, you're already dead." Although a real round would have killed you no matter where I hit you."

"Right. Anyway I need to take a wizz." Rimna replied and pointed towards the small stone structure on the far end of the docks. Dex told him he'd be waiting for him near the car.

This was quite remote from everything else, he thought. He could hear the waves crushing below and the sea breeze was refreshing. Just as he finished his business and zipped up, he thought the sea breeze doesn't really smell of heavy cuban cigars... neither makes a heavy clicking sound...

"Oh my god..." Rimna instinctively ducked and not a moment later he was deafened by the thunderous explosion caused by Kodi's custom made hand-cannon. That's what it was - a cannon, not a gun. It tore the wall down. The monkey then turned around and jump-kicked Kodi's hands because he was about to turn him to organic red paint. The hyena might be strong, but Rimna's full force kick knocked the gun from his grip.  The former special-ops agent pulled his own pistol out and unloaded the entire magazine it in his colleague's chest. 

Kodi was pinned against the wall from the knockback of the bullets. Other than making him even madder, this had no effect whatsoever. Rimna couldn't believe it, how could he still be up? The hyena tore out his kevlar vest and shirt, revealing a muscular torso ridden with scars. There were so many of them.

"Kodi wait, Dex is waiting for us, you don't have to do this!" the monkey shouted but that seemed to only make him angrier. Kodi pulled out his tri-bladed knife and charged at him. One stab from this was more than enough to bleed anyone to death. These things were considered forbidden in the regular army.

The hyena was attacking and the monkey was dodging for his life. Low stabs, high stabs, lunges forward... there wasn't enough space left to avoid everything. But when the crazed commando tried to do an uppercut, Rimna saw an opening and kicked him dead in the face with his right foot and then tried to kick him between the legs with full force, which was a big mistake. Kodi was wearing an armor pad there... of course he'd wear one, he knew who he was going to fight.  The monkey fell on one knee from the pain and that was it for him. He received a punch in the stomach and fell flat on the ground trying to catch his breath.

"It's alright kid... just let go, it will all be over soon." Kodi said, grabbed his knife and stood on top of Rimna, pushing his legs down with his knees. He ripped his shirt with the knife and used the cloth to tie the monkey's hands to the pipes on the wall.

Rimna knew exactly what this was. It was Kodi's favorite execution style. The hyena would tie his victims like this, kneel on them and pound their chest with a brass knuckle until their heart and lungs explode. It was one hell of a way to go. Agonizing until their last breath.

"Please don't do this to me. Please make it quick, I don't want to... aghk..." but before he could finish pleading, Kodi squeezed his neck so hard it almost made his eyes pop up.

"If you don't shut up I'll cut your tongue out. Now just relax and let go. I won't use the brass knuckles for you. Traitors don't deserve to go out quickly. Good night, kiddo." And so Kodi started hammering Rimna's chest with his right hand so hard the smacks could be heard reverberating off the walls. The monkey's eyes watered up and he wanted to scream so badly but he had no breath, his heart and left lung were burning as his body was jumping up and down under the hits raining down from Kodi's sheer spite. 

The hyena kept pounding and pounding until the monkey's eyes rolled up in his skull and his heart rate picked up to the point where it felt like it was going to explode. He tried to hit him again but he couldn't, something was holding him back. Images started flashing before his eyes... a pile of rubble in a warehouse... then he was carrying Rimna's lifeless body away from it... a tiger aiming a gun at the dying monkey as the hyena begged him not to do it and he was finally back in the lavatory by the docks. The primate's pulse was normalizing but he couldn't breathe, he was gasping for air. Kodi picked his gun and knife up, holstered them, then grabbed the monkey and ran out of the bathroom carrying him on his arms.

"Hey, hey... it's going to be alright, kiddo, I was only fooling about. Look here's the hospital. Let's get you patched up and we'll hunt down Jack together, alright?" Kodi carried him to the nearby hospital. Rimna was breathing again. Some doctors came rushing out with a carrier, and then hyena placed him on it. He saw Dex's jaguar speeding towards him.

"If he dies I'll kill you." the jaguar stepped out of the vehicle and ran inside the hospital with his special forces ID, hoping that the staff won't alert the police. Kodi followed him inside and did the same.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jul 3, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori was taken aback by the sudden voice. The voice almost sounded like O'Maley's but different. "Who is this speaking?"


" my names vakarn ma dear im sorry if im rushing you but we need to get to the don quickly do you know his ship name?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "If he dies I'll kill you." the jaguar stepped out of the vehicle and ran inside the hospital with his special forces ID, hoping that the staff won't alert the police. Kodi followed him inside and did the same



A worker brings the monkey and hyena into the large room. There Sabrina was finishing up patching the does. She walks over to him and waves her hand. The workers clear off the does and bring them downstairs for recovery, while the hyena and monkey were in the room. "So it looks like you do need me after all." She injects a serum into him and looks at the hyena. "What happened?"
@zyther kaldrok @Rimna


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> "So it looks like you do need me after all." She injects a serum into him and looks at the hyena. "What happened?"
> @zyther kaldrok @Rimna



Dex swooped in and interrupted Kodi before he could ruin this as well. He showed her the special forces badge and ID, which did indeed grant them some international clearance for operations like this.

"My colleague here was given false information and attacked one of our under-cover agents. I am so sorry for the inconvenience. Please make sure the monkey is stable, get his lungs and heart checked because the hyena crushed his chest. I'll pay for everything, just... please heal him. If there's anything else I can assist you with, please let me know." the jaguar explained in a rush. Rimna was unconscious but he wasn't bleeding from his nose or mouth and he was breathing normally, so that had to be a good sign.

Kodi didn't get the say in this. One of the nurses couldn't fail to notice his scar-ridden body and asked him if he was alright and he just pushed her off saying he didn't need any help.
Dex sat him down in the waiting room.

"What were you thinking you bloody imbecile?" the jaguar pushed him

"I... I don't know, I never could forgive him for leaving our group like this. You know, when I was pummeling his chest I had a flashback of the day I found him in that warehouse. That made me stop. I couldn't bring myself to kill him. " the hyena said, starting blankly into the floor

"I'll give you a nice fucking flashback! What a mess, what a fucking mess! Now we're gonna get coppers swarming about asking questions... what an idiot, what an absolute pillack!" Dex was starting to lose his cool and with good reason. The last thing they needed was local law enforcement meddling about. This was a disaster.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jul 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Dex swooped in and interrupted Kodi before he could ruin this as well. He showed her the special forces badge and ID, which did indeed grant them some international clearance for operations like this.
> 
> "My colleague here was given false information and attacked one of our under-cover agents. I am so sorry for the inconvenience. Please make sure the monkey is stable, get his lungs and heart checked because the hyena crushed his chest. I'll pay for everything, just... please heal him. If there's anything else I can assist you with, please let me know." the jaguar explained in a rush. Rimna was unconscious but he wasn't bleeding from his nose or mouth and he was breathing normally, so that had to be a good sign.
> 
> ...


(im sorry i got lost. im currently not zyther the hyena im vakarn thekubrow"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 3, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> " my names vakarn ma dear im sorry if im rushing you but we need to get to the don quickly do you know his ship name?"



"Oh, Signore Vakarn. Hello, and yes. The ship's name is the Majesty 155. The ship should be in Trestie now."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> She came back with a cart of all sorts of operating tools. She picks up a small blade and pulls Roxanne down flat and began cutting at the loose flesh. "My my someone is lucky to be alive." She puts the blood stained knife down and grabs a needle. "Alright it is time to close it up." She stitches up the wound. "Will there be anything besides boarding?"



"Yeow!" Sqawked Roxanne from the operating table.   "Use some anesthetic, would you?"   But she let Sabrina do her work..

Dianne held Roxanne's hand through the procedure.   Her sister winced and held her breath through the stitching.    When Sabrina asked about boarding, Roxanne shook her head.   

"No no, we've got a place to stay, " she said, wincing, and holding her chest.  They let the workers take them out.




Zenkiki said:


> A worker brings the monkey and hyena into the large room. There Sabrina was finishing up patching the does. She walks over to him and waves her hand. The workers clear off the does and bring them downstairs for recovery, while the hyena and monkey were in the room. "So it looks like you do need me after all." She injects a serum into him and looks at the hyena. "What happened?"
> @zyther kaldrok @Rimna


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia giggled. "I would love too, signore, but I can't. I have to be here. But you are welcome to keep me company." She lets go of him and picked up her panini & water. She then turns to Big Mama. "Also, Big Mama. I think we have arrived at the hospital. I suggest you go get checked up, okay? Anyway, please excuse me." She does a curtsey to her and Wulf before walking over to the bar to take her seat.



Big Mama agreed, but as she was leaving she said, "Ya'll safe for me to leave you alone together? "   When Wulf grinned, Big Mama shook her head with a knowing smile on her face.   

"Don't ya'll do anything I wouldn't," she said, looking at Fia, hard.   Then she painfully made her way off the boat to the hospital.   

Wulf winked at Fia after she left.   

"Maybe we should test what Big Mama would and wouldn't do." He said suggestively


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 4, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Big Mama agreed, but as she was leaving she said, "Ya'll safe for me to leave you alone together? "   When Wulf grinned, Big Mama shook her head with a knowing smile on her face.
> 
> "Don't ya'll do anything I wouldn't," she said, looking at Fia, hard.   Then she painfully made her way off the boat to the hospital.
> 
> ...



Fia looked innocently at Big Mama before she left. She then looked over at Wulf when he gave her a wink and made his comment. She giggled and shook her head. "Oh, Signore. You're too much." She smiled at him and then took a bite of her panini. Her eyes widen for a second, then she let out a low moan of delight and rolled her eyes. "Mmmm. Dio Mio....." She swallowed and took another bite.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looked innocently at Big Mama before she left. She then looked over at Wulf when he gave her a wink and made his comment. She giggled and shook her head. "Oh, Signore. You're too much." She smiled at him and then took a bite of her panini. Her eyes widen for a second, then she let out a low moan of delight and rolled her eyes. "Mmmm. Dio Mio....." She swallowed and took another bite.




"I know, too good right?"  He finished off his, and then moved to sit next to her.   Their shoulders, hips, and knees were touching.   He avoided looking at her, making  a little humming sound, and risking a quick glance her way.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 4, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Dex swooped in and interrupted Kodi before he could ruin this as well. He showed her the special forces badge and ID, which did indeed grant them some international clearance for operations like this.
> 
> "My colleague here was given false information and attacked one of our under-cover agents. I am so sorry for the inconvenience. Please make sure the monkey is stable, get his lungs and heart checked because the hyena crushed his chest. I'll pay for everything, just... please heal him. If there's anything else I can assist you with, please let me know." the jaguar explained in a rush. Rimna was unconscious but he wasn't bleeding from his nose or mouth and he was breathing normally, so that had to be a good sign.
> 
> ...


Sabrina grabs the monkey and and starts doing what she can. He was thrown in an MRI scanner. The results showed no torn tissue, some minor bruises, a crack or two on his sternum and ribs, she grabs an oxygen mask, and shoot him with some injections. He wakes up 20 minutes later.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 4, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "I know, too good right?"  He finished off his, and then moved to sit next to her.   Their shoulders, hips, and knees were touching.   He avoided looking at her, making  a little humming sound, and risking a quick glance her way.



"Mmhm!" She nodded as she continues to eat her panini. She had eaten half of her sandwich (she was really hungry!) when Wulf sat next to her. She sat down her panini and takes a swig from her water. She heard him humming and she licked her lips from any piece of the sandwich. Fia happened the glanced at the same time to caught him glancing at her. She quickly turns her head to look away and brushed her hair to the side. She cleared her throat. "So, where are you from, Signore Wulf?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jul 5, 2018)

@HopeTLioness "thank you my dear" vakarn hung up the phone and looked at his wimpy boss  "get me on that ship and maliks save and sound oh and i want a bonus"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 5, 2018)

Rimna woke up in a hospital bed. It took him a while to realize what had happened... he looked around and saw the white walls and could hear distant talking and quiet footsteps, beeping coming in his ears and a weird buzzing sound. A minute or so later he was aware of his situation - he was hooked to an IV fluid bag, an oxygen mask and a heart meter thing. He had no time for this so he started taking off all the tubes and wires. A nurse came rushing in his room.

"Signore! Signore wait, you can't do this, you need to get rest!" she tried to stop him but the monkey gripped her wrists tight and held her in place.

"I am fine. I need to go out now. Thank you for helping me." he said. He could feel pain in his chest and when looking down he saw bandages. Then he realized he had all of his cash in his pockets, so he reached to see if it was there - it wasn't. Neither was his wrist watch.

"Your belongings were given to your boss, the jaguar. At least let me help you get to him." the nurse offered as he loosened his grip. He nodded, and the female rabbit helped him get up and assisted him with his walking. She could see the exhaustion and pain in his eyes but what frightened her more is that he was able to ignore it all and keep moving.

In the waiting room near the entrance, Dex was talking to two police officers. When he saw the monkey, the jaguar pointed at him and rushed towards him.

"Are you sure you should be up Rim? You took quite the beating..." he said

"Fuck you. I told you he wanted to kill me. Before he does I should tell you something - I saw one of Jack's men here, in this town. He was in a cafe near the harbor... that blue-eyed doberman if you remember. At least keep me alive until you've hunted them all down, then shoot me or whatever, just don't let Kodi try his heart exploding thing on me again." Rimna straight up told him. He was too tired of it all. Speaking of Kodi...

"He...hey there kiddo! You know I was only funning right? I knew you're tough as nails so we had a bit of fun. It's all good right?" the hyena had a wide fake smile, and to top it all he punched the monkey on the shoulder throwing him off balance. The primate got back on his feet with the help of the nurse. He looked at his scar-ridden muscular body and his dyed black mane and those crazy ember eyes of his.

"Listen, we can't let Jack get away. We need to get help. Come with me, I know what we'll do." Dex took Rimna from the nurse, signed some documents for the police officers and the hospital, got the monkey's watch and cash and lead him out and back to the boat. Kodi was following behind them in awkward silence.

O'Maley was enjoying the view when he saw them coming.

"Oi... care to do a favor for an old friend?" Dex yelled

"Ha, I'm not surprised to hear ya say that, laddy. What can I do for ye?" he sounded smug

"Remember that arctic wolf I told you about? One of his men is here, and chances are so is he. Can you get someone to help us track them down? I'll owe you one, and I'll pay good money. You know I can do both." the jaguar wasted no time getting his message across. The old hound nodded.

"Aye... there's an old warehouse a few kilometers down the shore. I bet ya ol' Jack is setting up his merry gang there. Let me see who I can get to help ya." and with that, O'Maley went to the interior of the boat.

Kodi drew his gun and aimed it at Dex.

"So that's what it's come to now, Dex? You're siding up with the filth we're supposed to be killing?" the hyena cocked it. Dex pushed Rimna aside and with one fast motion he smashed Kodi in the face with his elbow, disarmed him by pinching his wrist in a specific spot and slammed him on the ground using his left foot and threw a couple of hard punches on him. Unlike Rimna, the jaguar's fists were heavy and painful.

"This is your doing! You tried to kill him and brought this to us! We have no other choice now! Don't you dare point a gun at me again." he hissed. Kodi got up and tucked his firearm.

"Alright boss. Won't happen again." he responded with a cold, monotone voice. And now they wait.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna woke up in a hospital bed. It took him a while to realize what had happened... he looked around and saw the white walls and could hear distant talking and quiet footsteps, beeping coming in his ears and a weird buzzing sound. A minute or so later he was aware of his situation - he was hooked to an IV fluid bag, an oxygen mask and a heart meter thing. He had no time for this so he started taking off all the tubes and wires. A nurse came rushing in his room.
> 
> "Signore! Signore wait, you can't do this, you need to get rest!" she tried to stop him but the monkey gripped her wrists tight and held her in place.
> 
> ...



@Wulf Canavar @JackJackal 

Fia had just finished her breakfast and was having a nice conversation with Wulf until she hears her name from the radio. "O'Maley to Fia. Can ya hear me, lass?"
She picked up her radio and answers him back, sweetly. "Yes, O'Maley, I'm here."
"I need ya. Meet me on the main deck."
"I'm on my way." She pats Wulf on the shoulder letting him know that she needs out. Once he gets up and lets her out, Fia turns to him. "I'm sorry for cutting this short, but I have been summoned. I'll see you later, Signore Wulf." she does a curtsy to him and a wink before leaving the Fly Bridge to himself.

At the Main Deck, Fia walked into the dining area where O'Maley is sitting at the table with Chris and Jack. She smiled at them and stood at the table across from the old, scottish dog. "Ciao, gentlemen." She then turns to Jack and Chris. "Missed me?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 5, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Wulf Canavar @JackJackal
> 
> Fia had just finished her breakfast and was having a nice conversation with Wulf until she hears her name from the radio. "O'Maley to Fia. Can ya hear me, lass?"
> She picked up her radio and answers him back, sweetly. "Yes, O'Maley, I'm here."
> ...


'Eh maybe a little." Jack said jokingly while Chris rolled his eyes with a smile.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> 'Eh maybe a little." Jack said jokingly while Chris rolled his eyes with a smile.



Fia turns her attention back to the old scottie. "What is it, O'Maley?" O'Malley took out his pipe, sprinkle in some tobacco, and takes a puff. "I have a job for ye, lass. An o'le buddy of mine needs assistance to take on a Trafficker named Jack. They've been trackin' him fer years, and my friend's apprentice had recently found one of his men at a nearby cafe. I need ye to go help 'em, take those blokes out, and shut down Jack's operation _perminately_. Don't worry about your position here, I will let the boss know what you are up to. This needs to be taken care of immediately." 
Fia nod to him. "Yes, signore. I shall get ready at once." 
O'Malley nod to her. "Good." Fia gave a curtsey, then hurries off to head down to the stateroom to change. Then O'Malley turns his attention at Jack and Chris. "You two are also welcome to go help as well. But that is only yer choice. You two have done so much for us already."


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 5, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia turns her attention back to the old scottie. "What is it, O'Maley?" O'Malley took out his pipe, sprinkle in some tobacco, and takes a puff. "I have a job for ye, lass. An o'le buddy of mine needs assistance to take on a Trafficker named Jack. They've been trackin' him fer years, and my friend's apprentice had recently found one of his men at a nearby cafe. I need ye to go help 'em, take those blokes out, and shut down Jack's operation _perminately_. Don't worry about your position here, I will let the boss know what you are up to. This needs to be taken care of immediately."
> Fia nod to him. "Yes, signore. I shall get ready at once."
> O'Malley nod to her. "Good." Fia gave a curtsey, then hurries off to head down to the stateroom to change. Then O'Malley turns his attention at Jack and Chris. "You two are also welcome to go help as well. But that is only yer choice. You two have done so much for us already."


"A trafficker with my first name huh? well I can't let that slide now can I?" Jack said clearly pissed even though he was trying to be funny. 'Excuse me Mr. O'Malley but shouldn't we find out were Jack is and kill him instead of his lackies? that would bring his whole business to an end?" Chris suggested with a serious look on his face.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 6, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "A trafficker with my first name huh? well I can't let that slide now can I?" Jack said clearly pissed even though he was trying to be funny. 'Excuse me Mr. O'Malley but shouldn't we find out were Jack is and kill him instead of his lackies? that would bring his whole business to an end?" Chris suggested with a serious look on his face.



O'Malley took a couple more puffs before he answered the snow leopard. "Of course ye going to kill the boss. That's why ye follow one of his men back to their hideout. Find the hideout, and ye find Jack. My friend, Dex, is outside of the boat waitin'. He can fill ya in. He's the fancy lookin' one."


----------



## Dreva (Jul 6, 2018)

Eid and Vysee [Location : Warehouse district, Trieste] @Rimna

Vysee and Eid had finally arrived at the warehouse complex of Trieste after driving for several hours from a secluded unknown areas in neighboring Slovenia where they purchased several large crates of weapons. Along the way, Vysee could only wonder what kind of merchandise Eid bought and loaded into the van. 

As soon as they arrived back to the warehouse complex, the tiger had been made to weld several thin armored layers covering the inner part of the white van. He also had spent the entire morning changing the front windshield of the car with the bulletproof glass. He could only guess that his wacky boss was attempting to do, gunfight. Eid meanwhile was busy shuffling about the crate boxes with the forklift into a rented shipping container. 

While Vysee was busy welding the bullbar and winch to the front bumper of the van, he saw black SUVs moving about the warehouses complex in convoy. One of them stopped just in front of him, from the car several men donned in ragged black coat and sunglasses scrambling around. All of them armed with assault gun, wearing bulletproof vests and he could see clearly, tugged on their chests grenades and cartridges.

The tiger kept his head fixed to the direction of his own vehicle, welder mask hiding his peeking eyes who kept close watch on the suspicious armed thugs. As his boss was heading toward his direction with his forklift, Vysee shouted at the sand fox and signaled him to approach him.

Eid was grumbling but apparently noticed the armed thugs now patrolling around the complex, walked straight to his underling and pretend to have paid no attention to the armed thugs, all of them donned in ski masks. The sand fox knelt beside the tiger and pretended he was inspecting the welding on the front chassis of their van. The armed thugs didn't seem to pay any attention to them.

"Who the hell are them?" Eid whispered to Vysee who didn't stop his welding work with the blinding sparks from the welding arc sent the sand fox who wasn't wearing a welder mask to covering his face with his paw. "Could them be...? But meh, I'm not sure if they could qualify as mercenaries we were expectin..... "

"They're not" the white tiger replied in barely audible voice. "Probably just thugs, dope dealers would be my bet, boss"

"How the hell you know? You some kind of seer?" he mocked Vysee.

"Their demeanor, vehicles, clothes. Seen them a lot of their likes back then when I was a kid. Distributing dopes to the dealers"

"Ain't you a smart ass, kitty cat?" he poked at the welder mask, then banging his paw on the bullbar to test its strength. "Whatever, I'm gittin my gun."

"Hey! You listen, boss!" the tiger raised his voice and stopped his work to grab Eid's coat arm. "Are you kidding? Did you actually buy firearms? Your parole condition forbid you to.. "

"Bear any dangerous and lethal weapons! Yes!" Eid shrugged "But t'was only valid back in the States"

"Listen!" he tried to stop the sand fox from reckless action. "These are just dopey thugs. They are none of our business! That little bear had ordered us to act with caution! We are in the middle of hostile territory!"

"I ain't takin any chance, big cat" he dismissed Vysee's concern, grabbed a crow bar and walked to one of the crate boxes. "I've got plenty of arms to test anyway."


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> O'Malley took a couple more puffs before he answered the snow leopard. "Of course ye going to kill the boss. That's why ye follow one of his men back to their hideout. Find the hideout, and ye find Jack. My friend, Dex, is outside of the boat waitin'. He can fill ya in. He's the fancy lookin' one."


right then.  Let's get moving!" Jack said looking who nodded and they both got up and made their way back to the boat looking for Dex. But Jack seemed...Odd. every so often he would pat his left hip as if to make sure something was there.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Wulf Canavar @JackJackal
> 
> Fia had just finished her breakfast and was having a nice conversation with Wulf until she hears her name from the radio. "O'Maley to Fia. Can ya hear me, lass?"
> She picked up her radio and answers him back, sweetly. "Yes, O'Maley, I'm here."
> ...




Wulf wasn't sure what to say.  He had trouble remembering where he was from.   And then she had to go!   Argh, missed the chance!?  "No wait," he said as she left, and hoping to talk more, followed her to the dining area.




HopeTLioness said:


> Fia turns her attention back to the old scottie. "What is it, O'Maley?" O'Malley took out his pipe, sprinkle in some tobacco, and takes a puff. "I have a job for ye, lass. An o'le buddy of mine needs assistance to take on a Trafficker named Jack. They've been trackin' him fer years, and my friend's apprentice had recently found one of his men at a nearby cafe. I need ye to go help 'em, take those blokes out, and shut down Jack's operation _perminately_. Don't worry about your position here, I will let the boss know what you are up to. This needs to be taken care of immediately."
> Fia nod to him. "Yes, signore. I shall get ready at once."
> O'Malley nod to her. "Good." Fia gave a curtsey, then hurries off to head down to the stateroom to change. Then O'Malley turns his attention at Jack and Chris. "You two are also welcome to go help as well. But that is only yer choice. You two have done so much for us already."






JackJackal said:


> right then.  Let's get moving!" Jack said looking who nodded and they both got up and made their way back to the boat looking for Dex. But Jack seemed...Odd. every so often he would pat his left hip as if to make sure something was there.




So Wulf was there to hear the conversation.

"I'd like to help you all out.   Mind if I tag along?"  He grinned at Jack, Chris, and O'Maley, and winked at Fia.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> So Wulf was there to hear the conversation.
> 
> "I'd like to help you all out. Mind if I tag along?" He grinned at Jack, Chris, and O'Maley, and winked at Fia.


"Who are you?"  Jack asked giving Wulf a skeptical gaze.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 6, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar @JackJackal @Rimna 

O'Mally sat back and puffs on his pipe. He grinned back at Wulf and just listened to the conversation between the two men. Meanwhile, Fia had made it to Big Mama's stateroom and immediately starts removing her clothes. She gathered new clothes from the closet as well as two bag for weapons. About ten minutes later, she emerged from the room. Her hair is pulled back in a ponytail and now wears a full body-fitted, midnight blue, jumpsuit with black boots and black, fingerless gloves. She wore a black utility belt with a holster that connects to the belt and around her left thigh. She has a sniper rifle with a silencer strapped to her back and has two duffle bags full of weapons. She comes back to the dining room to see the men talk. Once they noticed her presence, she smiled at them. "Like the new look?" O'Mally was the first to speak. "Aye, you look mighty fine, lass. If I were twenty years younger, I would make ye me wife." She chuckles at the statement, and then walks over to them. She hands one of the duffle bags to Wulf, and then to Chris. O'Mally took one last puff before putting the pipe away and gets up. "Alright, lads, and lassie. Shall we get going?" 

Back at the dock where Dex, Rimna, and Kodi were waiting, O'Mally comes out of the boat and walks toward them with four individuals behind him. "Sorry fer the wait, gentlemen. Here are the hired personnel that will accompany you to yer mission." 

Fia steps up to introduce herself with a curtsey. "Ciao, signores. My name is Fiametta. I am a battle maid that works for the Volpe family. I would be happy to assist you."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 6, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Who are you?"  Jack asked giving Wulf a skeptical gaze.




"Name's Canavar.   Wulf Canavar.   You can call me Wulf," He said, holding out his hand.  "I've got a little bit of skill in difficult situtations, although maybe not as much as you all. "

He took one of the duffle bags from Fia, and followed.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 6, 2018)

@HopeTLioness @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar

Dex sized them up - a jackal, a wolf, a snow leopard and a cat. He stopped his gaze at the feline - she had a sniper... how come he's never heard of her before?

"Alright then. My name is Dex, the monkey is called Rimna and the hyena is Kodi. I asked O'Maley for help and here's why - there isn't much time and we must move quickly. O'Maley says our target is likely down the shore in a warehouse and I trust hist judgement. I don't know how you've done things before but here's how we're going to do them now: we move in as a team, we strike fast and we kill every last one of them. Our target is an arctic wolf named Jack, a narcotics and people trafficker and judging from out intel he should have about 20 men armed with assault riffles, but there could be more. They might be expecting us because Kodi here killed their partner a few days ago." he paused

"How do you suggest we get there?" Fia asked

"I can fit one more of you in my car and the hyena will take the rest in his. Before you ask - you will each be paid handsomely." the jaguar hated giving speeches so much and the rest of them could probably tell.

"I suggest we grab that blue-eyed doberman and make him tell us where Jack's held up. It won't take much time." the hyena said

"Fair enough. He's most likely to talk to you, so you'll let someone else drive your car and you can snatch him from his table. With that said, we need to form our groups. The monkey stays with me. I'll provide an overview and watch over you with a sniper rifle. Kodi will lead the charge - he will draw their attention to him but he'll need back up. One of you has to be with him at the front, while the rest attack from the sides. You know your strengths and weaknesses better than me, so I leave that choice to you." Dex explained and gave them some time to talk this through.

"But I'll be useless with you. I want to help kill Jack." Rimna leaned towards him and said quietly, trying not to distract them

"You should be in the hospital right now recovering. I will not be able to live with myself if you get killed on my watch. Please don't make me knock you out." the jaguar replied in a whisper. The monkey sighed deeply and nodded.

"Fine, you're probably right. I'll only slow them down. But do try to save Jack for me." he replied

"I'll go get my car. Heh, two kitties with snipers... this is fucking rich..." Kodi mumbled to himself as he was walking away. Dex covered his face with his palm in response.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar
> 
> Dex sized them up - a jackal, a wolf, a raccoon and a cat. He stopped his gaze at the feline - she had a sniper... how come he's never heard of her before?
> 
> ...



"If that's the case, I can help with either task you need me to be. Do you happen to have a layout of the warehouse, or do you go with the flow?" Fia asked the jaguar. "And I can ride with you, if it makes it easier." she added.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 8, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "If that's the case, I can help with either task you need me to be. Do you happen to have a layout of the warehouse, or do you go with the flow?" Fia asked the jaguar. "And I can ride with you, if it makes it easier." she added.



Dex thought about it for a second - Kodi already hated his guts and he hated that they had to work with Volpe's people. His morale was basically non-existent at this point. It would be foolish to send her with him. Besides, they were both going to use snipers so they had to get off at a different place anyway, so it only made sense.

"Alright, you'll be with me. And we haven't had the chance to get any additional information on their whereabouts. I have a drone in my car but we need to get closer. If the blue-eyed doberman is still in the café, we'll find out more about Jack's operation here. Kodi his ways of getting people to talk. Just don't try to stop him or stand in his way." he explained.

Rimna went to the car to put new clothes on since he was standing there with bandages around his chest and his black hiking trousers. He struggled with the simple task of putting a shirt on. Dex was right, he was in no condition to fight. This was so embarrassing. It took what felt like forever to change into his navy blue set. When he was done with that, he just sat down in the backseat of the car trying to catch his breath. The pain in his chest was more than enough to render him incapable of most trivial tasks, let alone holding a firearm.

"What happened to him? He looked fine on the boat." Fia couldn't help but notice

"Kodi. But don't worry about him, these two way back. That was something between them and now it's settled. " the jaguar explained.

A generic looking gray Toyota RAV4 showed up. Kodi came out of it wearing a full-body kevlar armor but instead of a helm he had his army beret hat.

"Alright friends, who's gonna drive this thing?" the hyena asked with a fake forced friendly tone.

@Wulf Canavar @JackJackal


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Dex thought about it for a second - Kodi already hated his guts and he hated that they had to work with Volpe's people. His morale was basically non-existent at this point. It would be foolish to send her with him. Besides, they were both going to use snipers so they had to get off at a different place anyway, so it only made sense.
> 
> "Alright, you'll be with me. And we haven't had the chance to get any additional information on their whereabouts. I have a drone in my car but we need to get closer. If the blue-eyed doberman is still in the café, we'll find out more about Jack's operation here. Kodi his ways of getting people to talk. Just don't try to stop him or stand in his way." he explained.
> 
> ...


"I'll do it!" Jack sid but was stopped by Chris who shook his head. "No you won't don't you remember what happened last time you drove a car?' he reminded the Jackal who the had a flashback of the. . ."Explosive accident  that happened a while ago. "I'll drive.' Chris said while Jack seemed a bit annoyed/angry. "Killjoy."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar
> 
> Dex sized them up - a jackal, a wolf, a snow leopard and a cat. He stopped his gaze at the feline - she had a sniper... how come he's never heard of her before?
> 
> ...




“I’ve got some skill with pistols, but I’m probably not one for the frontal assault.  I can shoot a rifle, but it’s not my main thing.   I would probably do best creating a distraction

Kodi, will you be going in guns blazing ?

I could be on the front with you if you want a distraction.”


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> “I’ve got some skill with pistols, but I’m probably not one for the frontal assault.  I can shoot a rifle, but it’s not my main thing.   I would probably do best creating a distraction
> 
> Kodi, will you be going in guns blazing ?
> 
> I could be on the front with you if you want a distraction.”





JackJackal said:


> "I'll do it!" Jack sid but was stopped by Chris who shook his head. "No you won't don't you remember what happened last time you drove a car?' he reminded the Jackal who the had a flashback of the. . ."Explosive accident  that happened a while ago. "I'll drive.' Chris said while Jack seemed a bit annoyed/angry. "Killjoy."



"Alright then ladies, let's get this shitshow started! Ha! Dex, is your boyfriend ready?" Kodi was starting to get hyped up. He was practically jumping with joy.
"Oh and to answer your question - yeah, I'll run straight through the front door and get them to target me. I have another kevlar vest in the trunk, it should fit you." he added

"Given that you're my boyfriend I'd say yeah. Fia @HopeTLioness  you'll be on the passenger seat, Rim stays where he is. The drone and some more supplies and weapons are in the boot of my car and I imagine my... esteemed colleague... has something you could use as well. Let's go." Dex gave them the clear and they all got to their seats accordingly.  Fia followed the jaguar to his Jaguar, Kodi remained in the backseat of his probably stolen toyota rav 4, Chris was already heading for the driver's side and Jack was annoyingly heading for the passenger's door. Wulf shrugged and followed the hyena.

"Okay, where did you see the doberman?" Dex turned around and asked.

"Right over that corner there, he's very close. Are you seriously going to fight in those clothes?" Rimna knew he was wearing some hiking togs pretending to be tactical, but the jaguar was looking ridiculous.

"Follow my lead Chris, we're moving out." the sniper contacted the other car over the radio comms and drove, completely ignoring the monkey's question.

And just as Rimna described it, the blue-eyed doberman was enjoying his Italian coffee in the middle of the day, thinking he's untouchable. Kodi tapped his driver on the shoulders and told him to stop. Next, he opened the door and rushed out straight at the guy who had frozen in confusion. The hyena knocked him on the ground and showed his special forces badge, which might as well have been fake.

"Hi! You're under arrest pal!" he then pressed his knee on the back side of the guy's arms at the elbows, breaking them like twigs and bashed him in the maw to make him shut up. The people at the café panicked and started running away. Kodi picked him up and threw him in the toyota. Dex started his car and lead the way and Chris made sure to follow. Yeah, Kodi has his ways of making people talk alright...

"You know who I am friend. Where's Jack?" the hyena slapped his captive who was crying and in shock from all the pain.

"A warehouse down the shore! Please let me go I don't want to die for him! It's the one with a red number 4 written on it! I know what you did to Vlad's men, I aghhkk..." before he could finish his please, Kodi snapped his neck, opened the door and threw him out.

"Your bestie the hound was right, they're in a warehouse marked with a red number 4. Ugh I forgot to ask how many people there were. Ooops." he said

"For fuck's sake Kodi! You can't just dump bodies in the middle of a busy road when we're in Europe!" Dex yelled at him. The hyena had a smug smirk on his face

"Your mafia friends do it all the time. Let them clean this up, you were the one who asked them for help after all. " he responded

"That's not... oh so you find this funny as well, huh? Chris, follow us, we should reach the warehouse district soon." the jaguar saw that Rimna was bursting with joy and decided to let this one slide. Well he had to deal with it later, but for now they had bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Alright then ladies, let's get this shitshow started! Ha! Dex, is your boyfriend ready?" Kodi was starting to get hyped up. He was practically jumping with joy.
> 
> "Given that you're my boyfriend I'd say yeah. Fia @HopeTLioness  you'll be on the passenger seat, Rim stays where he is. The drone and some more supplies and weapons are in the boot of my car and I imagine my... esteemed colleague... has something you could use as well. Let's go." Dex gave them the clear and they all got to their seats accordingly.  Fia followed the jaguar to his Jaguar, Kodi remained in the backseat of his probably stolen toyota rav 4, Chris was already heading for the driver's side and Jack was annoyingly heading for the passenger's door. Wulf shrugged and followed the hyena.
> 
> ...



Before the group had left, Wulf stepped aside to make two phone calls.

First he called his contact at “The Agency”.  After giving the code to authenticate who he was, he said,

“You’ve had observation on the Volpe and Procione gang war.   Put eyes in the sky on Trieste today.” He said.

@Zenkiki
His second call was to Someone.    He recorded a message and sent it.  

At the hospital, Sabrina’s phone rang.  It was Wulf.

After the calls, Wulf followed Kodi and climbed in the car.   When Kodi hopped out to grab the Doberman with the blue eyes, Wulf jumped out too.   When Kodi broke the guy’s arms, shocking everyone, Wulf raised his hands to the crowd. 

“Nothing to see here folks, just a little disagreement.”

Back in the car, Wulf was right there when Kodi killed the Doberman.  He narrowed his eyes.  It’s not he hadn’t seen death or been involved with it.  It was tHe carelessness, the wanton destruction, seeing violence so out of control.   Controlled violence.  THAT was the rule.

“I’ve seen your kind before, Hyena.”  He said with a snarl.  “ It never ends well...”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Before the group had left, Wulf stepped aside to make two phone calls.
> 
> First he called his contact at “The Agency”.  After giving the code to authenticate who he was, he said,
> 
> ...



@Zenkiki 

Wulf was hoping Sabrina would call back.  There was still things going on at the hospital that needed looking into.



@Rimna 

Wulf threw on the vest Kodi had pointed him to.  When being around raw violence, best to be prepared.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Alright, you'll be with me. And we haven't had the chance to get any additional information on their whereabouts. I have a drone in my car but we need to get closer. If the blue-eyed doberman is still in the café, we'll find out more about Jack's operation here. Kodi his ways of getting people to talk. Just don't try to stop him or stand in his way." he explained.



"Understood, signore." Fia nod to him. Then she noticed the monkey walking away and headed for the car. She watched as he tries to put on his clothes with difficulty.

"What happened to him? He looked fine on the boat," she asked as she continues to watch him. 



Rimna said:


> "Kodi. But don't worry about him, these two way back. That was something between them and now it's settled. " the jaguar explained.



Then she saw the Toyota Rav 4 came up; and the hyena, named Kodi, popped up and talked to the men with a smile and pleasantry that was real as a pink cow that produced strawberry milk. She watched as Jack happily volunteered to be the driver, but was shot down by Chris' words and was forced to ride the passenger seat as the snow leopard took the position as the driver.


Rimna said:


> "Alright then ladies, let's get this shitshow started! Ha! Dex, is your boyfriend ready?" Kodi was starting to get hyped up.





Rimna said:


> "Given that you're my boyfriend I'd say yeah. Fia @HopeTLioness you'll be on the passenger seat, Rim stays where he is. The drone and some more supplies and weapons are in the boot of my car and I imagine my... esteemed colleague... has something you could use as well. Let's go."



Fia followed the jaguar back to his vehicle that she noticed is a Jaguar, and couldn't help but smile and shook her head. _'What are the odds.'_ she thought to herself.

She got into the passenger seat, buckled up, and enjoyed the ride. Once they made it to their destination, she watched from the rearview mirror as Kodi made his unpleasant move on the Doberman. She cringed as she watched him break his arm. "Dio Mio! Is this guy really this savage?" she questioned in concern. When the hyena threw the Doberman in the Toyota, Dex started up the car and drove off. She listened as the hyena "interrogated" the poor thug to get the info they need before killing him and throwing him out the car. When the hyena failed to get a count of the men at the warehouse, she facepalmed.



Rimna said:


> "For fuck's sake Kodi! You can't just dump bodies in the middle of a busy road when we're in Europe!" Dex yelled at him. The hyena had a smug smirk on his face
> 
> "Your mafia friends do it all the time. Let them clean this up, you were the one who asked them for help after all. " he responded



Fia quickly looked at the radio with her brows furrowed and her mouth opened as if he insulted her. _'This motherfucker! And the messed up part is that he's absolutely right! Ugh! I am SO done with today!' _she thought to herself as she crossed her arms, sits back and huffs.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 9, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> “I’ve seen your kind before, Hyena.”  He said with a snarl.  “ It never ends well...”



Kodi's snug face turned into a wide, maniacal smile.

"The monkey in the other car... he was kidnapped from an orphanage by people who that doberman worked with. The scar he has on his face was a parting gift left by pieces of filth like that Jack we are going to hunt down now. He sat there in the room and watched the monkey get the beating of his life and get his face all cut up and did nothing to stop it. I don't remember if the monkey was even 16 at the time we found him in a pool of his own blood. You know nothing of my kind, friend. You were hired to do a job, I suggest you stick to that." the hyena's psychotic grin was in absolute contrast to the dead cold monotone voice he spoke with. He made sure to say it over the radio so that the others could hear it as well.



HopeTLioness said:


> "Dio Mio! Is this guy really this savage?" she questioned in concern.
> 
> Fia quickly looked at the radio with her brows furrowed and her mouth opened as if he insulted her. _'This motherfucker! And the messed up part is that he's absolutely right! Ugh! I am SO done with today!' _she thought to herself as she crossed her arms, sits back and huffs.



Rimna covered his face with both hands. He felt so embarrassed. Fia looked at him through the rear-view mirror and saw him wriggling about and blushing.

"Fuck you guys, you're making me appear as some retarded defenseless baby!" the primate said through his palms.

"Heh... Anyway Fia, yes - he's a proper, *proper* lunatic that one... but he's also a killing machine like none other and he follows orders better than most people we've worked with. But he does abhor the mafias, thugs and all manner of criminals. Today I forced him to work with a few of Volpe's people, or at least we assumed that you are. He can probably kill us all and then go and kill Jack and all of his men but he has agreed to force himself to play team with the sort of people he hates. With that said, I have to think about how much I can pay you all. I can spare 12,000 euros each but we'll have to see how it goes at the warehouse. If the thugs have any cash or valuables you'll split them in equal parts between you four. Well, I say we try to put that behind us and focus on the task ahead." Dex explained


----------



## Dreva (Jul 9, 2018)

Eid was crouching on the warehouse roof, hiding his face in a black ski mask and his eye with his sunglasses, torso covered by kevlar vest. The sand fox was spying on the thugs through the scope of his FN FAL rifle, his finger was ready to pull the trigger at any second. As if the automatic rifle wasn't enough, he had prepared several grenades to lobe and the biggest arsenal strapped on his back, the M72 LAW rocket launcher to destroy their vehicles.

His underling tiger meanwhile was lying low behind the dashboard of their armored van. Vysee was yelled at earlier by the old fox for refusing to even bear a handgun. He would like to leave the scene but he had promised Eid's daughter to bring him home alive which he had insisted himself that he was a poor choice. The tiger occasionally peeked from the bulletproof windshield but careful not to reveal himself, which were holding tightly to several kevlar armor. 

"Hey boy, you in position?" Eid called him through the earpiece.

"I am in position. To run away from this bullshit." he groaned back. "Why don't we just drop this out and do our own business?"

"Well, I'm makin this my fuckin business, coolie!" Eid raised his voice. "Now, just shut your kitten snout up or I'll fuckin cut your pay next month!"

Vysee switched off his earpiece and could only grumble in deep displeasure. It wasn't the fact that his boss threatened to cut his already meager minimum wage pay to mere fraction of it but more to the fact that he could only lie there helplessly hoping to avoid the inevitable.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Kodi's snug face turned into a wide, maniacal smile.
> 
> "The monkey in the other car... he was kidnapped from an orphanage by people who that doberman worked with. The scar he has on his face was a parting gift left by pieces of filth like that Jack we are going to hunt down now. He sat there in the room and watched the monkey get the beating of his life and get his face all cut up and did nothing to stop it. I don't remember if the monkey was even 16 at the time we found him in a pool of his own blood. You know nothing of my kind, friend. You were hired to do a job, I suggest you stick to that." the hyena's psychotic grin was in absolute contrast to the dead cold monotone voice he spoke with. He made sure to say it over the radio so that the others could hear it as well.
> 
> ...



Fia couldn't help but shiver from hearing the hyena's cold monotone voice. However, the things that he said she believed. When she looked at Rimna through the rearview mirror with somber eyes, she couldn't help but think of her staff members back at the manor. She turns her attention to Dex when he explained to her about the hyena. When he talked about cash and payments, she smiled at him. "Thank you, Signore Dex, but I am not here to collect payment from you. I'm here because of personal reasons." She looked forward and sighs. "I know that Trafficking is an issue in many countries. Some of the women that worked for the Volpe family were once victims of Trafficking. If it weren't for the Volpe's men to found the girls in one of their missions, they would have been dead. So I'm here for them- my friends."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Thank you, Signore Dex, but I am not here to collect payment from you. I'm here because of personal reasons." She looked forward and sighs. "I know that Trafficking is an issue in many countries. Some of the women that worked for the Volpe family were once victims of Trafficking. If it weren't for the Volpe's men to found the girls in one of their missions, they would have been dead. So I'm here for them- my friends."



Dex turned to her and smiled.

"That is very noble of you, but I will not take no for an answer. Use the money to buy your friends something nice, spend it on them." he said

"Or give it to me, I need it." Rimna broke their enchanted moment. He had stopped writhing in shame. Dex sighed annoyed.
"I'm kidding for fuck's sake! Just... ugh, I wish you'd stop treating me like a useless child. If you didn't shoot me in the shoulder and Kodi didn't try to make my heart explode I'd be in the front line with the rest of you." the monkey shouted at his former mentor. The jaguar sighed again.

"I'm sorry. You're right.  And you're not useless, I'll give you a gun and you'll watch my back. We have no idea what's waiting for us once we commence the fight. I'll need you to make sure no one sneaks up on me when I'm focused on sniping." Dex turned around. Rimna's head was bowed down.

"Thank you." the primate replied

"Alright. We should be arriving soon." the jaguar's playful grimace disappeared. Shit was about to go down and there was no other way to put it.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "That is very noble of you, but I will not take no for an answer. Use the money to buy your friends something nice, spend it on them." he said
> 
> "Or give it to me, I need it." Rimna broke their enchanted moment. He had stopped writhing in shame. Dex sighed annoyed.



Fia couldn't help but giggle. It was so nice to see how the two men were acting with one another. She assumes they are like a family, perhaps like brothers. She even smiled when Dex was saying nice things to Rimna. 



Rimna said:


> "Alright. We should be arriving soon." the jaguar's playful grimace disappeared.



Her smile had also disappeared as she looked forward. This was it. She was ready for war.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 9, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf was hoping Sabrina would call back. There was still things going on at the hospital that needed looking into.


Sabrina was on break and felt her phone ring. She slipped it out of her pocket and saw it was Wulf. "Wulf? I don't know why you're calling but I was finishing my first shift."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 11, 2018)

The group had entered the warehouse district and the jaguar pulled the gray toyota over and told them to come out to him. Their mood was a bit frosty.

"I'm going to fire up the drone now, I want you all to see the layout of the place." Dex said as they gathered near the boot of his car. He switched a 15.6" laptop on and connected a cable to it coming from a weird looking black box. He then pulled out the remote control and the drone itself - it was tiny, it couldn't have been bigger than a standard smart phone... when he turned it on, 8 rotor blades popped out of it and it was completely silent. And then it just zapped up high in mere seconds.

The other warehouses were empty at the moment, which was good. It took the jaguar about a minute to find the one with the big red 4 - it was no more than 500 meters away from their current position and just as he thought, it was on the shore. It had one big entrance facing the ground and a bigger one by the sea. There were also service doors on either side of it, it had two floors and was a bit over 15 meters high. Then Dex switched to infrared view so they could count how many people there were.

"Who are those guys?" Kodi pointed at the armored truck(@Dreva ) and Dex had to switch to normal view again and take a better look. He could see that their vehicle looked nothing like the black SUVs parked nearby, and they were aiming their weapons at the warehouse.

"I have no idea, they look like they are quite cross with Jack. It's best if we avoid approaching from that site, this guy has some sort of a rocket launcher. They're south of the main entrance, so that leaves us with east, where the main entrance is, and north for the side door. The sea is to the west and we could also attack from there. Anyway, let me count the men." he returned  back to thermal view and saw 23 men in total - 14 were on the first floor and the other 9 were on the second floor, 6 of who were patrolling and 3 were in the big office over the sea entrance - the one in the middle had to be Jack with his two bodyguards.

"What's the plan boss?" Kodi asked

"You will be the one to start this. Wait for the rest of us to get in position and when we all confirm, you rush them and divert their attention to you. There's no place to hide there. So Wulf (@Wulf Canavar) will you still back him up, or will you join the others from the side entrance?" Dex asked

*Wulf decides to [Go in with Kodi] [Join the group attacking from the side entrance] [Improvise]
*
"Fia, (@HopeTLioness ) I'll climb that warehouse with the flat roof about 80 meters north of enemy position, it looked like I"ll have a good overview from there. I don't know what your optics are but I have only one thermal visor and I can shoot them through the walls. But I saw a good vantage point near the main entrance where you can probably peek in the warehouse." the jaguar suggested
*
Fia decides to [Stay with Dex] [Go to the vantage point near the main entrance] [Improvise]
*
"Jack, Chris,(@JackJackal ) you saw the service door in the north wall. You'll hide nearby and once Kodi starts shooting at them, you wait 5 seconds and enter through there, or you can try to go through the sea entrance and attack them from behind." Dex said

*Jack and Chris decide to [Enter through the north door] [Enter through sea side] [Improvise]*

"I have some weapons in my trunk, come and pick whatever you like. There are some SMGs and pistols" Kodi said and went to his toyota. He took off his commando hat and put on a custom made kevlar full helmet. His hand canons were in place and he looked ready to kill.

"Okay Rimna, I have a P90 you can use. You'll fire it from the hip in short controlled bursts so the recoil doesn't damage your chest and shoulders more. Once we engage, I can't afford to turn around so I'll count on you to watch me."  the jaguar recalled the drone back, gave Rimna his P90 and pulled out his sniper riffle. Unlike Fia's, his had no silencer and it was bigger and more advanced looking. He placed it over his shoulder and took an ammo pouch. One of his magazines was different it was bright grey and very heavy. Those were the new frozen concentrated mercury bullets he was talking about earlier.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Fia, (@HopeTLioness ) I'll climb that warehouse with the flat roof about 80 meters north of enemy position, it looked like I"ll have a good overview from there. I don't know what your optics are but I have only one thermal visor and I can shoot them through the walls. But I saw a good vantage point near the main entrance where you can probably peek in the warehouse." the jaguar suggested



*Fia decides to [Go to the vantage point near the main entrance]*

"Okay. I'll go to the vantage point near the main entrance just in case some of the men try to escape from there. I have also brought some weapons to aid us. There are magazines, ammo, rifles, knives, grenades, detonators, a couple of shotguns, and 9mm calibers. "  She walks over to Kodi's car and goes through all the bags. She grabs two pistols, an SMG, two calibers, two grenades, ammo, magazines, and even a knife. When she looked over to see Dex's weapon, her eyes widen in surprise. "Dio Mio! That weapon looks really cool! Are all the weapons you guys come from are all like that?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 12, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was on break and felt her phone ring. She slipped it out of her pocket and saw it was Wulf. "Wulf? I don't know why you're calling but I was finishing my first shift."



[Wulf’s call to Sabrina]

When Sabrina picked up the phone, Wulf’s recorded message played.

“Ok Sabrina, by now you’re settled in to your job at the hospital.  Now’s the time we talked about when I would need your help.  There are some things going on at that hospital that need to be brought to light.  Some really bad things.  Time to earn your pay.  First we’ll need access to the records room.  There is a contact there who can help you.  His name is Arturo, one of the administrators.  He’s a weasel....literally and figuratively, so watch yourself around him. Look for his office in the admin section, you should find him there.”

@Rimna
[Wulf Goes In The Front With Kodi]

Wulf dug through the bag Fia had given him.  He pulled out a pistol and hid it in the back of his belt, pulling his shirt out and over it, hiding it somewhat.  He also pulled out ALL the pistol magazines in the bag.   There were a LOT.   He started tucking them away in various pockets, his socks, his waistband, anywhere he could hide them.  If anyone looked at him strangely, he just looked back as if it was the most normal thing in the world.  “What?” He asked.

He stood by Kodi.

“Let me go in first as a distraction,”. He said.    When they looked skeptical, he replied,  “Trust me,” He said with a wink.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> [Wulf’s call to Sabrina]
> 
> When Sabrina picked up the phone, Wulf’s recorded message played.
> 
> ...



Fia gave him a skeptical look. "Are you sure? It might be better if Signore Kodi goes first, and then you go after him." She then turns to Dex. "Also, we should link up our comms. I have my earpiece in already."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Dio Mio! That weapon looks really cool! Are all the weapons you guys come from are all like that?"



"Heh... you should see what the boss is carrying." Rimna said before Dex had the chance to say something smug, but he ignored him and did it anyway

"Yeah, Uncle Sam gives fun toys to good boys. And... as much as I enjoy talking to you Fia, it's best if you pretend you never saw any of this. But now that monkey boy over there peeked your interest - this cartridge contains experimental bullets made of concentrated frozen mercury. They are armor piercing rounds and can kill everyone almost instantly. There's enough mercury in one to administer a lethal poisoning for 30 people. And I don't have the liberty to talk about our boss's weapon." Dex said.



Wulf Canavar said:


> He stood by Kodi.
> 
> “Let me go in first as a distraction,”. He said.    When they looked skeptical, he replied,  “Trust me,” He said with a wink.



"Heh, as much as I'd like to see you all die today, I'm not sure how you're planning to pull that off. Mafia kitty has a point. Talk with the boss" Kodi didn't even bother to take his helmet off when talking to them.

Dex overheard their conversation and stepped in.

"I'm always open for suggestions. You don't have a full body armor like Kodi, how do you plan on distracting them then? They can take you out easier." the jaguar decided to give him a chance. O'Maley wouldn't have been foolish enough to try to get them killed.

"Our comms... link them up and go make out later." Rimna interrupted them and started working on his ear piece which he got from Dex without asking.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 12, 2018)

Previous Post: forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • OPEN]

@Dreva , @Wulf Canavar , @KingAndais , @Le Chat Nécro 

Outside, our pointless cubicle farm is empty. A fine patina of dust covers the bare dividers and desks. Art has been promising additional hires for two years, and so far, no dice. Since our office saves them so much money, you think Management would show some love and foot bill for hires, but no, because that would be a waste of money.

_Why hire more people to do a job you all seem to be doing just fine on your own?, they said._ _That wouldn't be efficient now, would it?_

I weave through the maze of cubicles over Stella's corner office. As I approach, I see my reflection in the glass panel wall that allows Stella to spy on our nonexistent cubicle workers. In the glass, I see myself.

A black gorilla in a matching three-piece suit and funeral tie walking toward himself. His eyes are orbs of obsidian set in black leathery skin. A livid pink scar bisects his right eye-lid, a parting gift from another life. Massive arms as thick as his thighs that strain against a suit a size too small.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia gave him a skeptical look. "Are you sure? It might be better if Signore Kodi goes first, and then you go after him." She then turns to Dex. "Also, we should link up our comms. I have my earpiece in already."




“Sure, I’m sure,” Wulf replied.   He had a grin on his face.  “But I’ll follow Kodi, unless you guys trust me to distract.”

He pulled an earpiece out of the bag and put it on


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 12, 2018)

Rimna said:


> [Enter through sea side]


"We'll cut them don from behind. Chris and I use blades so a rea attack would be a better choice." Jack said


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 13, 2018)

@Rimna @Wulf Canavar @JackJackal @Dreva 

After linking up her comm with the others, she looked at them. "Alright, guys. Whatever you decide, be quick. And please be careful. Good luck out there!" And with that, she turns away and starts heading toward her destination. 

Once she had reached her destination, she starts to unload her sniper rifle and her magazines and set it up. She got down low and looked through the scope to see through the windows of the warehouse and the main exit. "This is Fia. I am in position. So far, I see a few men patrolling at the front entrance and inside the building. I am on standby and awaiting orders."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 13, 2018)

Dex and Rimna also headed out for the warehouse. The jaguar could see that his former apprentice was having trouble keeping up and was in pain from the light jog but didn't say anything this time.
However, when they reached the warehouse Rimna was really struggling with the climbing. The pain in his chest and shoulder was obviously too much, so Dex gave him a helping hand.

"Don't antagonize me. I'd like to see you try to climb after I've shot you and Kodi has given you a few of his heart and lung exploding punches." the monkey said once they were on the rooftop. Dex just smiled and pat him on the head.
"I miss working with you. Alright people, we're in position." the sniper said. The primate sat down next to him. He focused on looking at the entrances to the rooftop. His P90 doesn't have the range to reach the warehouse anyway.

Meanwhile on the ground level, @Wulf Canavar and Kodi were also getting close.

"You know what boy... I'm curious to see how you plan to distract them. I can trust you as far as I can throw you, but all of this here is on Dex so I don't give a shit if you betray us. Then maybe he'll finally realize that siding up with the mafia isn't something he should be doing." the hyena took off his helm as he turned to him, and for the first time sounded like a normal person.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 13, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • OPEN]

@Dreva @KingAndais @Wulf Canavar @Le Chat Nécro 

I gently tug the steel handle so the glass door doesn’t come off the hinges and stick my head inside.

Behind steel desk identical to mine, Stella is hunched over her computer monitor, either parsing numbers for a case or shopping online. I can’t really tell, Stella’s poker face is pretty inscrutable and I’ve never been good at reading elephants. The trunk and the tusks always throw off my facial cue game.

Stella large stubby fingers clatter rhythmically over her keyboard. Odds are good it’s she doing work. She is probably the reason why Art and I still jobs. Art is a lazy bastard and I’m good at sleuthing around, but Stella’s an accounting whiz. Her financial forensics chops will definitely land her Art’s when he finally retires or croaks.

I clear my throat politely.

Stella’s large floppy ears flip up alert and then sink in annoyance. She leans back into her own flimsy plastic chair, careful not to let her tusks knock over her monitor. The chair wobbles under her huge frame and she her desk for support.

“What?” she asks flatly as she stabilizes herself. “You need something, Miles?"

I cock my head out to the cubicle farm, almost knocking off my fedora on the doorframe. “I’m heading out on a case.”

Her amber eyes narrow as she snorts through her trunk. “So you’re leaving me with all the work. Again.” She stabs her trunk accusingly at me.

I give her my best winning smile. “At least you won’t have to do legwork in the heat.”

“That would matter if we actually had air conditioning.” She peels her nearly transparent drenched blouse off her chest.

I hike a thumb towards Art’s office. “Get on Art’s case about that. On the bright side, at least you don’t have to pay for a sauna.”

“Maybe if you handle this hospital business well, the company will spring for air conditioning,” she says out of the side her mouth, her hand covering it in mimed secrecy.

My eyes tilted up towards my fedora. “Knowing them, they’ll probably just stick a fan in here.”

Stella shrugs. “A gal can hope.”

“The exchange rate on hope is trading at an all time low,” I chuckle. “You’re gonna need something else to cash in.”

“You’re a ray of sunshine on a cloudy day, Miles,” she drawls pointedly.

I swept an arm at the panoramic window lining her office. “You get all the sunshine you need.” I check my Rolex. “I need to jet if I’m going to meet this deadline.”

A sly smile stretches out from her trunk. “You mean if you’re going to get lunch.”

“If I was, I’d pick up something up for you too,” I say, slipping out of her office.

“So thoughtful, but you just want me to keep this full figure to like so much,” she calls after me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 14, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • OPEN]

@Dreva @Wulf Canavar @Le Chat Nécro @KingAndais 

“Oh, Miles, I almost forgot!” Stella yells out as I turn back toward her office. She steps out into the cubicle farm waving a Post-It note with her trunk. “Dockside Storage called for you. They said you had an issue.” That stops me cold like a taser stun. _Shit. I thought I was all paid up with them_.

I turn to face Stella. “Did they say what the issue was?” I walk over to her and take the tiny Post-It gently from her trunk.

Stella shakes her head. “They didn’t deign to elaborate.” _At least they were discrete_. “They made some noises about confidentiality.” _Hopefully Stella wasn’t being nosy_.

I pocket the Post-It. “I’ll call them on my way there. Thanks for taking the message.” I turn around hurriedly and walk toward the exit.

“Thank me by setting up your voicemail,” she calls after me. I wave an acknowledgement.

“Miles!” Art’s shout nearly makes me jump and spill the fedora off my head. “Don’t you stop by that place on your way to the hospital.” _Nosy little shit. He probably had he ear pressed up against his office door to eavesdrop all the better_. “I want a feel for what’s going with these claims by end of day. You hear me?” I don’t bother facing him, grasping the door to the hallway where the stairs are.

“The deaf could, Art.” _And they’re telling you to shut up_, I almost tack on. I pull open the door and walk out into the hall.

“Well, that means you can hear, then,” he barks, slipping in the last word after me. The door slams shut behind me. _What a dick_.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 14, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Meanwhile on the ground level, @Wulf Canavar and Kodi were also getting close.
> 
> "You know what boy... I'm curious to see how you plan to distract them. I can trust you as far as I can throw you, but all of this here is on Dex so I don't give a shit if you betray us. Then maybe he'll finally realize that siding up with the mafia isn't something he should be doing." the hyena took off his helm as he turned to him, and for the first time sounded like a normal person.




Wulf grinned at Kodi.

"Trust me," he said.   

Earlier he'd been rummaging around in the 'likely-stolen' Rav4, and had pulled out a clipboard and a pen.   Now he boldly walked forward towards the warehouse.  The main door was open, and the guards were everywhere.

Wulf walked around the corner and straight to the main entrance as if he belonged there.  

"Hey, you there!"  called one of the guards.   "Stop!"   Wulf walked straight up to him.

"Sir, where is the manager?"  Wulf asked the guard.   Because of the earpiece comm, the rest of the group could hear him clearly.  He held the clipboard up in front of him as if paperwork was the most important thing in the world.  He didn't stop walking, and just kept going smoothly yet calmly towards the entrance.   "I'm from the office of public utilities of Trieste, and I'm here to conduct a surprise inspection of the gas lines in the building."   The guard brandished his rifle, but Wulf just walked around him, crossing the threshold of the entrance.   

"Hey!"  yelled the guard, turning to follow.

"Seriously, overdue," said Wulf.  "This site should have been inspected months ago, literally months!"  He waved his clip board in the air.   "I mean it's not your manager's fault, it was some bozo in the Admin office who made the screw up.   But rules are rules, you know.  Trieste code of public works, paragraph 45, subsection 8 clearly states that gas lines shall be inspected no less than bi-quarterly"

By this point Wulf was attracting attention, and more and more of the guards were starting to look his way.  Now a second guard came up.   "You can't be here," he said.   Wulf deftly slipped between the two of them and kept walking deeper into the warehouse.

"Where is your manager?"  Said Wulf, seemingly ignorant of the guns now pointing his way.   He didn't seem like a threat, and so none of the guards had actually started firing, although some were obviously thinking about it.   "Shouldn't he be here on site?"  By now Wulf had passed through most of the warehouse  and was reaching the other side.   "I mean it's no skin off my nose if he gets fined for missing a surprise inspection, but he MIGHT want to avoid fines.   I'm just sayin'"   Even though he didn't seem like a threat, there were so many guards in the place that by now they had approached from all sides, and he was in a ring of them.  The two that met him first were behind him, jabbing their rifles into his back and the rest in the ring around him aimed straight at him.   Pretty much all the guards in the whole place had their attention focused on him, inwards into the warehouse, instead of outside.

"Now, you see?"  said Wulf.  He wrote something on the clipboard, looking down at it and ignoring the guards.   "Surprise inspections are ALWAYS the way to go."

"Your turn,"  He said to Kodi, with a grin.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 14, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Your turn,"  He said to Kodi, with a grin.



Unknown to Wulf, the hyena had injected an extremely potent doping serum into his neck just before he started his distraction. As a member of a black ops division, he had access to technology most people didn't even know existed. The particular shot he took was a mix of adrenaline and other substances that made him hyper and, for the most part, killed off his pain reception. They couldn't see it because of his helm, but his eyes were completely bloodshot red at this point.

Kodi rushed in moving impossibly fast for someone in such heavy armor. Before the guards could even turn around to him he had started firing his custom-made hand cannons. One of the shots hit a guard in the gut and split him in half. The hyena didn't even have to aim properly, he only needed to hit any part of their body and it was torn right off. The loud bangs alerted everyone, including the two guys with the armored vehicle (@Dreva ) and Wulf and Kodi were now standing at, as the hyena so poetically put it when he executed Vlad, "Where the lead wind blows".  The assault rifles of the thugs were set free and rained fire upon the intruders, but the hyena stood there and soaked most of it in his kevlar armor, as he was slowly moving for cover. His pistols only had 4 bullets per magazine, so he had to reload often.

Dex fired his two experimental mercury rounds - one of them shattered into a million pieces before it could reach its mark and the other went straight through a guard on the upper floor and exploded in the feet of the other, injecting 30 times the lethal dosage of mercury into his bloodstream and killed them both instantly.
The jaguar quickly changed cartridges and continued to hit people through the walls, most of the times hitting his mark. His sniper fire was joined by Fia's (@HopeTLioness ). The drug traffickers had no way out of this.
Even back at the sea entrance, Chris and Jack (@JackJackal ) were waiting for them.

Jack the arctic wolf tried asking on the radio what was going on but there were gunshots everywhere. He picked up a shotgun from his desk and hid behind the nearest wall, with his two guards crouching and taking aim at the door. The lower floor had become a massacre at this point...


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 14, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Unknown to Wulf, the hyena had injected an extremely potent doping serum into his neck just before he started his distraction. As a member of a black ops division, he had access to technology most people didn't even know existed. The particular shot he took was a mix of adrenaline and other substances that made him hyper and, for the most part, killed off his pain reception. They couldn't see it because of his helm, but his eyes were completely bloodshot red at this point.
> 
> Kodi rushed in moving impossibly fast for someone in such heavy armor. Before the guards could even turn around to him he had started firing his custom-made hand cannons. One of the shots hit a guard in the gut and split him in half. The hyena didn't even have to aim properly, he only needed to hit any part of their body and it was torn right off. The loud bangs alerted everyone, including the two guys with the armored vehicle (@Dreva ) and Wulf and Kodi were now standing at, as the hyena so poetically put it when he executed Vlad, "Where the lead wind blows".  The assault rifles of the thugs were set free and rained fire upon the intruders, but the hyena stood there and soaked most of it in his kevlar armor, as he was slowly moving for cover. His pistols only had 4 bullets per magazine, so he had to reload often.
> 
> ...



The fire of sniper rifles rang out in a union as both Dex and Fia's shot hit their marks. Her shots were mainly focused on the upper floors as she sniped her targets with either a headshot, through the neck, or in the chest. Once she's out, she just reloads and continues shooting through the windows as the jaguar shoots through the walls.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 15, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • OPEN]

@Wulf Canavar @KingAndais @Le Chat Nécro @Dreva @zenmaldita

I shuffle down five flights of stairs, which still manages to cramp my knees. You know you’re in bad shape when going _down_ the stairs takes a lot out of you. Resisting the temptation to take a breather on one of the comfy sofas in the deserted reception area, I amble over the lobby doors. I'll sit in the car while I’m driving. I’m already late enough. Casually noting no one on street through the glass doors, I reach for one of the door handles. The steel door handle is hot like a fire iron. I grip it tighter and pry open the glass door, bracing myself.

Heat and humidity blasts over me like the breath of some unseen giant exhaling. I loosen my tie more and open up another button on my sweaty shirt. Down the wide street with faded markings, parallel processions of Neoclassical, Art Nouveau, Baroque, eighteenth century, and Hapsburg style buildings march toward the horizon. Most of the buildings are white with occasional deviations in pastel colors like beige and peach.

I slip off my warm and soaked suit jacket and drape over my left arm as I quickly shuffle down the block to my car.

The car, a bulky black sedan with tinted windows, sits idle by the sidewalk. I trigger the locks open remotely with the key dongle, which click like a freshly slotted magazine in a handgun. I grab the right car door, which of course feels like I’m jacking off a heated butter knife, but I pull it open. The car rocks on its suspension as I hunch inside it.

I toss the damp suit jacket on the empty back seat, and then place my fedora on the passenger seat. With a flick, I key the ignition. The sedan purrs as the engine rumbles to life.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 15, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> There are some things going on at that hospital that need to be brought to light. Some really bad things. Time to earn your pay. First we’ll need access to the records room. There is a contact there who can help you. His name is Arturo, one of the administrators. He’s a weasel....literally and figuratively, so watch yourself around him. Look for his office in the admin section, you should find him there.”


"Find Arturo and talk to him about the records room. Sounds simple."
She walks over there after her shift. She sees the door and knocks on it. "Hello? Arturo are you in there?" She knocks again.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 18, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Unknown to Wulf, the hyena had injected an extremely potent doping serum into his neck just before he started his distraction. As a member of a black ops division, he had access to technology most people didn't even know existed. The particular shot he took was a mix of adrenaline and other substances that made him hyper and, for the most part, killed off his pain reception. They couldn't see it because of his helm, but his eyes were completely bloodshot red at this point.
> 
> Kodi rushed in moving impossibly fast for someone in such heavy armor. Before the guards could even turn around to him he had started firing his custom-made hand cannons. One of the shots hit a guard in the gut and split him in half. The hyena didn't even have to aim properly, he only needed to hit any part of their body and it was torn right off. The loud bangs alerted everyone, including the two guys with the armored vehicle (@Dreva ) and Wulf and Kodi were now standing at, as the hyena so poetically put it when he executed Vlad, "Where the lead wind blows".  The assault rifles of the thugs were set free and rained fire upon the intruders, but the hyena stood there and soaked most of it in his kevlar armor, as he was slowly moving for cover. His pistols only had 4 bullets per magazine, so he had to reload often.
> 
> ...





HopeTLioness said:


> The fire of sniper rifles rang out in a union as both Dex and Fia's shot hit their marks. Her shots were mainly focused on the upper floors as she sniped her targets with either a headshot, through the neck, or in the chest. Once she's out, she just reloads and continues shooting through the windows as the jaguar shoots through the walls.




As he heard the shooting start, Wulf just ducked down low to the ground and let the mayhem happen all around him.   It was risky, especially with the two guards right at his back with the guns straight at him.   The first few moments would be critical.   If they were too jumpy and their gun's safeties were off, they'd squeeze off shots right into him when Kodi started shooting.....

But no!  Either they were too professional to be so jumpy, or they had their safeties on.  Whew!   He breathed a sigh of relief.  He was wearing the vest, but best not to rely on it.  All the guards around Wulf swung to face Kodi, shooting his way and ducking behind stacks of boxes and such in the warehouse.

"Don't mind me, I'm just a harmless inspector,"  said Wulf out loud, even though no one could hear him over the gunfire.  Still crouching low, he made his way to the corner of the warehouse, looking for a nice, defensible spot.   There it was, two stacks of hard-sided wooden crates.   It'd be good cover to stop bullets.  Now the pistol came out.   Wulf dropped the empty clipboard, and pulled the pistol from the back of his waistband.  He chose his targets wisely, looking for guards that were facing away from him, and who's buddies also were facing away.  He'd have a hard time holding off a counter-attack from guys with assault rifles.  So he took pot shots when no one could notice where it came from.

BANG, BANG

There, one guard was down, shot from behind.   His rifle clattered to the floor as he fell.   And there was another opening.

BANG, BANG

Another controlled pair, another guard down.  And the shooting went on.


----------



## Dreva (Jul 18, 2018)

Eid was aiming through his scope at the blacksuit-wearing goons when the sounds of discharged firearms jolted him. The armed men raised the alarm and started scrambling around the warehouse, tugging out their rifles. They took laid low behind their vehicles which put themselves out of the sandfox's crosshair.

This new development surprised him and at the same time aroused his fury at his spoiled little plan. Or if there was any plan at all beyond shooting everyone wildly.

"Die, motherfuckers!" he screamed as he aimed the rocket launcher cross hair at the goons.

In his fury, he took out his M72 LAW and fired one rocket at one of the vehicles. The rocket did the short work of blowing up one of the vehicle and sent several men to their doom.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 18, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Eid was aiming through his scope at the blacksuit-wearing goons when the sounds of discharged firearms jolted him. The armed men raised the alarm and started scrambling around the warehouse, tugging out their rifles. They took laid low behind their vehicles which put themselves out of the sandfox's crosshair.
> 
> This new development surprised him and at the same time aroused his fury at his spoiled little plan. Or if there was any plan at all beyond shooting everyone wildly.
> 
> ...



Fia was about to shoot one of the goons until she was startled by an explosion from the side of the warehouse and to one of the vehicles. Her eyes widen in shock at the damage the impact did. "What the hell was that?! _WHO_ did that?!" She held her fire and decided to look through her scope where the shot came from. She scanned over towards the East when she saw the two individuals in the bullet-proof vehicle, and the old sand fox holding the rocket launcher. "Dio mio! Who is this guy?!"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 19, 2018)

When Rimna heard the explosion, he got up to check what had happened. The two men form the armored vehicle were shooting Jack's men.

"They're helping us kill Jack's guys. What do we do with them?" the monkey asked

"Nothing for now. They could have taken us out with that RPG. Let's finish the job and we'll see who they are." Dex replied

Meanwhile on the inside, Kodi was getting quite the beating. In fact Wulf(@Wulf Canavar ) couldn't help but wonder how was this even possible? The bad guys were dropping like flies but there were still plenty of them who were shooting him and he was just staggered at most.
Chris and Jack (@JackJackal ) managed to sneak inside unnoticed after the shooting started. The thugs never saw it comming when the duo started cutting them down one by one.

Wulf was aiming at some guy on the second floor and he didn't notice one of the thugs walking past him. The bad guy shot Kodi dead in the head with a shotgun and that sent him straight to the ground. Wulf turned around and killed him in return but this looked bad.

"Fuck, Kodi's down!" Dex shouted over the radio and before he could turn around, Rimna had already bolted it out of there. Ignoring the pain in his chest and shoulders, the monkey was jumping down the ladder as fast as he could and when he touched down, he ran straight to the warehouse.
"What are you doing?" the jaguar asked
"I'm not gonna let him die like this." the monkey replied

However, the hyena stood up. His armored helmet was split in half, so he took it off and threw it away. He then ripped off his body armor too. His entire body was covered in massive scars, bruises and dents. The hyena looked at his teammate and Wulf could see his eyes for the first time - they were completely bloodshot red. Deep and almost glowing. Kodi's body and head were twitching, He opened his snout and snarled, walking slowly towards him.

"Hey... hey Kodi I'm on your side, remember? Look, I killed this guy for you and..." before he could finish, the hyena lunged at someone behind him. There was one of Jack's men who had frozen in fear, but the hyena didn't care. He pushed him to the ground, took out a pair of brass knuckles and started pounding the guy's chest with such force that he was jumping up and down like a basketball. It was quite the sight to behold...
"Uhm, Kodi's alive. Now I know what the monkey meant when he said he tried to make his heart explode." Wulf said over the radio

The hyena was done. He then went to get the shotgun from the body of the guy who shot him.

"I'm going after Jack. I'm going to throw him out the second floor and break his legs. I want the monkey to kill him." Kodi said to Wulf and ran across the warehouse even faster than he ran before, heading towards the second floor.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 19, 2018)

Rimna said:


> When Rimna heard the explosion, he got up to check what had happened. The two men form the armored vehicle were shooting Jack's men.
> 
> "They're helping us kill Jack's guys. What do we do with them?" the monkey asked
> 
> ...



@Dreva 

The explosion from the rocket launcher crashed through the inside of the warehouse, stunning everyone but Kodi for a moment.

Wolf was knocked against his crate barricade. 

  Then Kodi and he had that face to face.

By this time, the Guards on the ground floor were about done.

Kodi turned to the second floor when two guards came out from a hiding place behind a stack of crates, rifles pointed at the back of his head.

Wulf fired, snap- shooting both of them to beat them to the shot.

BANG,
He dropped the first one.  The other saw, switching targets.   As if in slow motion they turned their guns on each other until,

B-Bang 

They fired at the same moment.  Wulf shot the guard dead center, but a hammer blow of a bullet hit him in the arm, and he fell back against the crates, upper arm bleeding.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 19, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • Ask before Joining]

@Dreva @Wulf Canavar @Zenkiki @KingAndais @Le Chat Nécro

I pull away from the sidewalk and step on the gas. The sedan begins pick up speed to the on the empty road. At this hour, everyone’s already at work, so it should be light traffic all the way to the hospital. Mismatched buildings and sparse streets slide by my windows as I navigate through the labyrinth of Trieste to reach the shoreline road.

My phone chimes, hidden in my suit jacket on the back seat. Keeping one hand on the wheel, I strain to reach into the suit jack with one long arm and my shoulder pain flares up in complaint. I need to remember to stretch more. May always used to remind me. Fumbling around in my suit jacket, my fingers finally brush the smooth surface of the phone and I extract it with the careful precision of a bomb handling robot. Bringing it up to my ear, I accept the call.


----------



## Dreva (Jul 21, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @Dreva
> 
> The explosion from the rocket launcher crashed through the inside of the warehouse, stunning everyone but Kodi for a moment.
> 
> ...



The rocket had caused extensive damage and stunted the gunmen on the ground floor, but it also exposed Eid's vulnerable position. The sandfox swiftly rolled himself away from his current position but not before lobing several grenades toward the survivors which caused further panic and chaos. The gunmen scattered shouted and scattered as the grenades landed on the ground and near them.

The explosion didn't seem to kill many as the gunmen were quick to flee but it gave him the window to take cover behind cargo boxes inside the warehouse. Donned in his combat gear, he tossed away his empty rocket launcher to lighten his load and take cover behind the crate while aiming his FN FAL at the gunmen. 

He was about to pull the trigger when he noticed that the men were fighting against each other. He watched from his rifle scope a wounded wolf leaning on the crate and hyena who also fired at and got fired upon by the same goons who he just blew up with his rocket and grenades. His scope crosshair was now aiming the backhead of the hyena and he could easily kill both of the cornered hyena and the wolf.

He decided to exercise caution however and not spray his bullets at them as he thought maybe they might make useful cannon fodder after all. Eid made a loud whistle signalling at the two men to indicate his hiding position and threw several smoke grenades between the gunmen and the hyena and the wounded wolf to mask their position and provide covering for them. 

"Come'ere!!" he shouted at the hyena while he kept his aims at the boxes where the goons were taking cover, he was prepared to discharge his bullets "Grab your friend and I'll provide covering fire"

@Wulf Canavar @Rimna @HopeTLioness 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Meanwhile sensing the danger, Vysee crawled from the bottom of the van's dashboard and subtly started the van's engine. He slowly got up on the driver seat only to be surprised that there were massive gunfight not involving his boss but between several unknown groups. 

The explosions from the rocket and grenades which distracted attention away from him gave him ample opportunity as he nervously put the gearshift on Drive and started rolling slowly in attempt to break the barricade and drive away to safety. He was slightly relieved that his boss had made him worked through the sleepless night to install some bullet-proof armor around the car's body.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 21, 2018)

Dreva said:


> He decided to exercise caution however and not spray his bullets at them as he thought maybe they might make useful cannon fodder after all. Eid made a loud whistle signalling at the two men to indicate his hiding position and threw several smoke grenades between the gunmen and the hyena and the wounded wolf to mask their position and provide covering for them.
> 
> "Come'ere!!" he shouted at the hyena while he kept his aims at the boxes where the goons were taking cover, he was prepared to discharge his bullets "Grab your friend and I'll provide covering fire"



Kodi stopped in his tracks when he heard Eid. He was trying to focus on him but the stim injection he took was starting to take its toll on him. In fact if he didn't take a tranquilizing serum soon, he might die from cardiac arrest. He had no time for this.

The hyena's head and body were twitching slowly. He locked his gleaming red eyes on the person calling him and just pointed towards the second floor, disappearing through the smokescreen with nothing but the shotgun he took from one of the thugs.

"Is that one of the guys from the armored car? Can someone tell me what's going on down there?" Dex was trying to clear a path for Kodi when he saw the smokescreens go off and another person appeared on his thermal vision.

"I'm getting close but I have no visual yet." Rimna replied.

"Right, be careful. He might be hostile." the jaguar replied and moved his sights back to the second floor, in an attempt to kill as many thugs as he could throw the walls.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 21, 2018)

@Rimna @Dreva 

Chaos. Utter chaos. One minute there were explosions going off left and right; the next is the lower floor is covered in the smokescreen. Fia was getting a bit worried about the situation at hand. Its bad enough that she just came out from a mafia war, and now she jumped into another one. Hopefully, this particular war will end soon when the monkey finally catches the trafficker and kill him. 



Rimna said:


> "Is that one of the guys from the armored car? Can someone tell me what's going on down there?"



She heard the jaguar said through her earpiece and wondered the same thing. "Is everyone alright down there? Jack? Chris? Are you two alright?(@JackJackal ) " she asked as she tries to see if she can spot them through her scope, but had no success. "Wulf(@Wulf Canavar ), are you alright down there? Do you need help?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 22, 2018)

Rimna got to the warehouse. There were gunshots ringing inside. He crouched down and slowly crept his way towards the unknown guy who threw smokescreens on the ground floor.

When he got close enough, he cocked his P90 and aimed it at him. ( @Dreva )

"Who are you? You don't look like one of Jack's men." the monkey asked. Eid turned back meaning to ask the same question.

"Who is Jack? And who are you?" the sand fox didn't want to risk trying a shootout at this point, so he played it cool.

"A concerned citizen. There's a hyena here somewhere. Have you seen him?" the monkey stopped pointing his smg at the new guy, giving him room to breathe more easily... if that was at all possible under the current circumstance.

"He pointed at the second floor. You should get out of here." the sand fox said

"I'm not leaving him. Guys, I'm going in after Kodi. New guy seems friendly, otherwise I wouldn't be talking right now." the monkey stood up and spoke over the radio coms. He went through the smokescreen and saw a set of stairs leading to the second floor. Things were going to get nasty up there for sure.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna got to the warehouse. There were gunshots ringing inside. He crouched down and slowly crept his way towards the unknown guy who threw smokescreens on the ground floor.
> 
> When he got close enough, he cocked his P90 and aimed it at him. ( @Dreva )
> 
> ...



"Good luck, Rimna. We'll cover you," said Fia as she joins Dex in shooting down guards on the second floor.

Meanwhile on the second floor, in the office, two guards are on standby as they watch the door to make sure no one comes in. 

"This is bad. Our guys are being gunned down one-by-one," said Guard 1 as he hears the gunshots and the screams of his comrades.

Guard 2 turns to Jack. "Boss, we need to call for back up! There's no way we could take on whoever's out there!"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Guard 2 turns to Jack. "Boss, we need to call for back up! There's no way we could take on whoever's out there!"



"There is no back up! That fucking hyena killed Vladimir and all of his men! They must have ratted us out! These psychos don't play by the rules like normal cops or soldiers. We're all gonna die here!" Jack snarled at his guards. They both looked at him and then at each other. They could see the smokescreen and gunshot flashes on the camera monitors. It was one of those moments where their feeling of being untouchable and above the law came crushing down with the sudden realization that there are others like them, who also have no regard or patience for standard procedures.

"Who... who are they?" one of the guards asked

"Doesn't matter. Shoot whoever comes through that door. Fuck 'em, fuck 'em all to hell!" Jack yelled, obviously on the verge of losing his mind. He too had realized that there was no way he was getting out of this alive.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 25, 2018)

Rimna kept sneaking up the ramp until he reached the second floor. He could hear gunshots coming from both sides and there was smoke everywhere.

"There are 2 guys to your right, kid. Precisely at your 3 o'clock." Dex said "Short controlled bursts, remember?"
The monkey breathed in deeply and started spraying in short bursts the moment he turned right. One of the thugs died instantly and the other shot at him a few times but didn't hit. Rimna then went to see what weapons they have - an ak-47 and glock-17 pistols. He took the pistols with him and continued creeping around on the ramp.

"Where's Kodi? I can't see anything from this smoke" the monkey said.

"He's further up ahead. You're clear for now, there are about 6 more guys but they can't see you. I'm not getting a good reading on Jack's office however. I can see three blurry heat signatures but there might be more, or it could be empty and those are just lamps or fires." the jaguar responded

Kodi couldn't see anything either, but he didn't have to. He only needed to get close enough and blast them off with the shotgun, which is exactly what he did when he saw two of Jack's men trying to shoot Wulf. He took one of their AK-47 after he painted the floor beneath them in organic red. He continued walking towards the office.

"Three guys are coming your way, get ready Rim. Three, two, one..." Dex guided him. The monkey crouched down, took a deep breath and unloaded his P90 in one long spray, killing them all. This smoke cover with Dex's guidance was making things too easy. 

"Clear." the primate said. His sub-machine gun was empty now, so he only had about what... 30 rounds total in both pistols? He checked it and both were almost full, so that was about right.

The hyena's head was twitching violently now. He was drooling and blood was gushing out of his nostrils, but he couldn't stop to take the serum. Not now when he was so close to the office... he could hear the last guy shouting and shooting down to the ground floor, completely oblivious to the fact that all of his buddies have been killed. Kodi was half a meter away from him, pointing the shotgun to his face. Bang... a loud splash followed. He was now at the door.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 25, 2018)

"Rimna hurry! Kodi killed the last guy and is about to enter the office! He lost his voice com when they shot him, quickly!" Dex couldn't afford to stay on the rooftop anymore, so he packed his stuff and headed towards the warehouse.

Meanwhile, the monkey reached his former team-mate who turned around and pulled the trigger, which would have killed him but he was out of bullets. 

"Kiddo?" the hyena grabbed his face and ran his paws on it, trying to feel the scar. At this point, he was almost completely blind.

"Yes, it's me. What the hell happened to you?" the money asked worried

"Stim. Must kill Jack." Kodi responded with a monotone voice. 

"Where's your tranquilizer? You will die if you don't take it!" Rimna pushed him down on the ground and started going through his pockets. He found the small grey box, took out the syringe and injected it in his neck. The hyena's whole expression changed - just a moment ago he looked like he was about to explode and now his body was no longer twitching. He was breathing heavily.

"I owed you this much. Here, throw this thermobaric grenade in the office. It will kill whoever is in there. Don't risk it, you can't take them down otherwise." Kodi handed him a single grenade. He could see the monkey clearly now.

"Thank you. Thank you for saving me in that warehouse all those years ago." Rimna patted his shoulder. The hyena smiled, which had to be the first time the monkey had seen him do that.

"Dex told you didn't he? Yeah well, you're welcome. Go kill Jack now." Kodi said. He could barely keep his eyes open at this point.

Rimna shot the doorknob a couple of times, kicked the door down and threw the grenade in the middle of the room. The explosion was loud and powerful but then silence followed. The monkey walked in after the smoke had cleared a bit. He could see the arctic wolf's body slammed against the wall in the far side of the room. When he got to Jack he was still alive.  Rage was building up inside the monkey. He could see himself in that warehouse years ago, all the men taking turns beating him up and Vlad and Jack just laughing and throwing a punch whenever they felt like it. And then someone said "grab a knife, let's cut his face" and they all laughed.

He took out both pistols and emptied them on the arctic wolf. 

"It's over. Jack is dead." Rimna said through the voice coms. He went out to sit next to Kodi.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 25, 2018)

@Rimna @Dreva @Wulf Canavar @JackJackal 

It's over. It was finally over. Fia made a deep sigh of relief and smiled. After she packed up her gear, she made her way towards the warehouse. Once she got there, she sees Jack and Chris helping Wulf over to where Eid and Vysee are waiting on them. She hurries over to the men and stops before them. "Guys! I'm so glad that you are alright!" She then looked at Wulf. "You're injured. Quick, sit him down so I can take a look." They set him down as Fia kneeled beside Wulf and took a look at his wounded shoulder. She looked into her bag and pulled out a small First-Aid kit. She looks at him as she pulled out a pair of scissors. "I'm sorry, signore, but I will have to cut your shirt. And don't worry, I'll buy you a new one." She began to cut the top of the shoulder and opens it. She gently pulls the shirt down and starts to clean and patch him up. "This will be enough until we head back to the hospital."


----------



## Dreva (Jul 26, 2018)

Eid's bullet chamber was empty after escorting several men he barely knew but one thing he was sure of, they were fighting on the same side. As the gunfight was subsiding and the smoke was cleared, he inspected the remnant of the destruction and trails of blood. He nudged at a young lad, a monkey @Rimna  in his navy blue tactical clothes who was tending on his men.

"Messy stuffs here, eh?" the one-eyed sandfox smirked at the monkey while offering his hand for a handshake. "Name's Fereydun but people just call me Eid. Glad I stumbled upon you and your crews here"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 26, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "Messy stuffs here, eh?" the one-eyed sandfox smirked at the monkey while offering his hand for a handshake. "Name's Fereydun but people just call me Eid. Glad I stumbled upon you and your crews here"



The primate lifted his head up and took a good look at the sandfox. He had no idea who this guy was or what was his goal.

"Name's Rimna. Thanks for not shooting us... the smokescreen provided excellent cover, we were successful in our mission here. The guy we took down was a drug and people trafficker. In fact there might be victims around, we haven't checked everything out. What were you doing here?" the monkey decided he's had enough of bullshit people, so he spilled the beans immediately. Besides, Dex had surely contacted his superiors. If these guys tried anything funny they'd be in for a nice surprise.


----------



## Dreva (Jul 26, 2018)

Rimna said:


> The primate lifted his head up and took a good look at the sandfox. He had no idea who this guy was or what was his goal.
> 
> "Name's Rimna. Thanks for not shooting us... the smokescreen provided excellent cover, we were successful in our mission here. The guy we took down was a drug and people trafficker. In fact there might be victims around, we haven't checked everything out. What were you doing here?" the monkey decided he's had enough of bullshit people, so he spilled the beans immediately. Besides, Dex had surely contacted his superiors. If these guys tried anything funny they'd be in for a nice surprise.




"I'm just an old mailman delivering some goods here, nothing important but my superior asked me to watch them closely nevertheless" he pointed his fingers to the sealed crates, speaking frankly but he was careful not to divulge anymore than the monkey needed to know. "These traffickers were acting funny so I thought I needed to preemptively take them out just in case."

"Anyway, I see that your boys got wounded here" he glanced at the wounded hyena and bleeding wolf. "I've got my van intact down there, if you need a hand to chaperone these lads to the hospital"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 26, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "I'm just an old mailman delivering some goods here, nothing important but my superior asked me to watch them closely nevertheless" he pointed his fingers to the sealed crates, speaking frankly but he was careful not to divulge anymore than the monkey needed to know. "These traffickers were acting funny so I thought I needed to preemptively take them out just in case."
> 
> "Anyway, I see that your boys got wounded here" he glanced at the wounded hyena and bleeding wolf. "I've got my van intact down there, if you need a hand to chaperone these lads to the hospital"



"A mailman with a rocket launcher, huh? Sure, if you say so. Anyway I'm not sure I can speak for the rest of the people, I'm waiting for my boss to come here. He's a jaguar, there's no way you'd miss him. You should have a word with him I think. My friend here has had it, he's passed out." the monkey pointed at Kodi who was in a coma at this point. The tranquilizing serum completely took him out.

Meanwhile, Dex had entered the warehouse when he received a call on his phone. The number read as ----1---- which indicated a direct call from *the* boss. The jaguar stopped in his tracks and breathed out nervously. He put the phone to his ear.

"Hello?" he said. A deep voice with a heavy slavic accent replied:
"Dex, you've been a very bad boy. This isn't characteristic of you. And you involved the Volpe family in your business - no good." the voice said. The feline was left speechless. Of course his boss would know everything.
"I'm sorry. Everything that happened here is on me and me alone. If it comes to this you know I'll..." but before he could explain himself he got interrupted.
"Yes, I hold you accountable. If my dear friend Kodi dies it will be on you as well. Back at Trieste you will find a helicopter waiting for you. You will hand over the hyena and then drive to Rome, you will receive the coordinates." the voice said
"Understood. Anything else, sir?" the jaguar sighed out in relief. He thought he was gonna get evaporated by a satellite laser or something.
"Yes, how is the monkey boy doing? Last time I saw him was when he left our organization. Does he want to come back to us?" he said
"I don't know yet, haven't spoken to him since we killed Jack. I think he's holding up alright and... I doubt he'll want to return to this life." Dex replied
"Good. You speak to him and let me know what he has decided. I will call you again later. Don't think for a second that you're getting away so easily. Oh, and give Rimna my regards." the boss hung up. 

The jaguar covered his face with his palms and sighed deeply. This was such a mess. But he kept walking towards Rimna on the second floor. He'd deal with the rest of it when the time comes.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 27, 2018)

Dreva said:


> "I'm just an old mailman delivering some goods here, nothing important but my superior asked me to watch them closely nevertheless" he pointed his fingers to the sealed crates, speaking frankly but he was careful not to divulge anymore than the monkey needed to know. "These traffickers were acting funny so I thought I needed to preemptively take them out just in case."
> 
> "Anyway, I see that your boys got wounded here" he glanced at the wounded hyena and bleeding wolf. "I've got my van intact down there, if you need a hand to chaperone these lads to the hospital"





Rimna said:


> "A mailman with a rocket launcher, huh? Sure, if you say so. Anyway I'm not sure I can speak for the rest of the people, I'm waiting for my boss to come here. He's a jaguar, there's no way you'd miss him. You should have a word with him I think. My friend here has had it, he's passed out." the monkey pointed at Kodi who was in a coma at this point. The tranquilizing serum completely took him out.



While she was bandaging up Wulf, she couldn't help but overhear their conversation. She felt that the old sandfox was definitely up to something; Probably something illegal. However, she decided to not worry about that and focus on the task at hand. Once she finished patching Wulf up, she stands up and turns to Rimna. "Hey, Rimna. Do you really think there are victims here in this facility? If so, maybe we should go and find them."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> While she was bandaging up Wulf, she couldn't help but overhear their conversation. She felt that the old sandfox was definitely up to something; Probably something illegal. However, she decided to not worry about that and focus on the task at hand. Once she finished patching Wulf up, she stands up and turns to Rimna. "Hey, Rimna. Do you really think there are victims here in this facility? If so, maybe we should go and find them."



The monkey stood up because Dex was almost in talking distance now.
"Yes. I know how these guys work. I used to be a part of their smuggling team. Forced to be a part of it, that is. When we switched base of operation, they stacked us in a container so we can be transported to the new place. Dex, give me your thermal scope." the monkey explained and shouted at the jaguar. He dismounted his scope and threw it to him. Then Rimna went back to the office. Fia followed him, interested to see if he was right.

The monkey switched the thing on and looked around with it. He could see some faint glows in a container near the sea entrance.
"Here, have a look. That container over there." he gave the scope to Fia and she tried to see what he was talking about. The whole thing was warm because it was out in the sun, but he was right - there appeared to be different, moving glows in the heat signature as well.
"We should check it out just to make sure" she nodded and gave him the scope back.

Dex was in the room at this point.

"Rimna, the boss called. Sends his regards, says he'd be delighted to have you back with us." the jaguar said

"I don't want to. I was actually hoping to ask the Volpe guy if I can stay for a while and work for him. It's about time I saved up enough money and move away to the Caribbean sea. I am also gonna take my share of the loot here, in addition to the 12,000 euros you promised everyone." the monkey gave him his scope back.

"I thought so. Anyway, help me get Kodi to my car and I'll fire up the drone to see if there are more people. Fia, thank you for helping us out. This couldn't have been done without your assistance. Same goes for Wulf, Chris and Jack. You will each receive your pay as I promised. You are free to split whatever valuables you find here, including their weapons and narcotics if you feel that's right." Dex explained. Rimna noticed that the arctic wolf had a golden chain around his neck, so he picked it up and put it on.
"Dibs." the monkey said and followed his boss to where the hyena was. For someone so small he sure was heavy.

When they got the the car, the jaguar fired up his drone as promised and started looking around for people. Meanwhile, Rimna and Fia rushed off to that container to see if there was someone there. It was locked by a padlock, but the monkey had taken Dex's lock picking kit and it didn't take him long to open it.  He was right - there were 4 extremely weak guys inside - a white rabbit, a brown deer, a grey cat and a fox. They were completely delirious. The rest of the container was filled with contraband, including paintings, drugs, works of art, jewelry, computers and a whole bunch of goodies.

"That's probably all of them, but let's wait for Dex to make sure." Rimna said he went inside the container and patiently reassured the guys that he was there to help, and cut off their bindings carefully.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "I don't want to. I was actually hoping to ask the Volpe guy if I can stay for a while and work for him. It's about time I saved up enough money and move away to the Caribbean sea. I am also gonna take my share of the loot here, in addition to the 12,000 euros you promised everyone." the monkey gave him his scope back.



Fia smiled at him. "Signore Volpe would be happy to have you in the family. You will have a bed, food, and a great experience when working for the Volpe Family. Also, the pay is good. I'm not interested in the loot, so have at it." 




Rimna said:


> Fia, thank you for helping us out. This couldn't have been done without your assistance. Same goes for Wulf, Chris and Jack. You will each receive your pay as I promised. You are free to split whatever valuables you find here, including their weapons and narcotics if you feel that's right." Dex explained.



"You're welcome, Dex. As I said before, I'm not in for the money. I'm here for justice for my friends." She then turns to see the monkey take the gold chain from the artic wolf and puts it on. "That looks good on you." she complimented.

A short while, Fia followed Rimna towards the container and watched as Rimna picklock the padlock. Once he opened the container, she was horrified to see the four guys inside. "Dio Mio...." was all she said as Rimna patiently reassured them that he's setting them free and cut their binds.  When they're free, Fia walked over to them, reassured them that they are saving them, and gently escorted them out of the containers. She had the guys sit on the side of the container and radios Dex. " Dex, this is Fia. We've found four victims: A rabbit, a deer, a cat, and a fox. All are male. They may need medical attention, food, a warm bath, and a bed to rest. We also found a lot of valuable goods in this container."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> She had the guys sit on the side of the container and radios Dex. " Dex, this is Fia. We've found four victims: A rabbit, a deer, a cat, and a fox. All are male. They may need medical attention, food, a warm bath, and a bed to rest. We also found a lot of valuable goods in this container."



"Copy that. I'm looking for different heat signatures with the drone. So far nothing unusual, but I'll keep you updated. And ugh... keep the valuables I guess? I don't really care, officially I'm not even here, so do whatever. Dex out for now." the jaguar said. Rimna looked around and nodded.

"I am gonna load these things in one of the thugs' SUVs and I'm keeping my share. I need the money. We can return the paintings to whoever the original owner was if you want, but I'll take whatever else I can sell, like the jewelry or these cash boxes. Tell me something though... what is it that this Volpe does? Does he also traffic people and use them as narcotic mules?" the monkey turned to Fia, looking her dead in the eyes when he asked


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Tell me something though... what is it that this Volpe does? Does he also traffic people and use them as narcotic mules?" the monkey turned to Fia, looking her dead in the eyes when he asked



Fia turned to face him, looking him straight in his eyes. "No. The Volpe Family is not like that at all. I can assure you that they are not like these criminals that we took out today. Mainly, they are a family business that focuses on wine. Their prized wine is made by the current Don, Don Malik Volpe. We have many enemies that are trying to get that bottle and want to cause harm to the city and its people. We love our people and will do anything and everything to help. If the Volpe family were like those traffickers, would you think I would be here, working for them? They are good people, Rimna. They help the weak and build the community on trust. We're like a family, and family takes care of their own. And once you start working with us, you will see for yourself. "


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

"Wine... heh, that's funny. Kodi's gonna be in for a treat when he wakes up. I'll send him a bottle of Volpe's wine. Anyway, thank you for helping us. Dex was right - it would have never been possible without your assistance." the monkey started sorting the valuables in the container.

"Can anyone check that black container about 20 meters away from the one Rimna and Fia are at? I'm getting some weird heat waves coming from it, but it's probably just the reflection coming from the water. That's the only one I could spot that looks dodgy. Dex out." the jaguar said over the radio coms.

"I have the lockpicks, I'll go see." Rimna replied. "Fia, could you ask some of the guys to sort out these goodies? Jack and Chris might be available. We can use the thugs' cars to transport them to the yacht." the monkey sat and ran off to the container his superior spoke about. The primate quickly opened the padlock and... it was full of sacks of rice. Of course, that was just a disguise for the narcotics that were hidden within them.

"It's just drugs. You were right, those were water reflections. We should destroy this shit." Rimna suggested and made his way back to the container full of valuables.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Fia, could you ask some of the guys to sort out these goodies? Jack and Chris might be available. We can use the thugs' cars to transport them to the yacht."



"Good idea. I'll call them now." Fia use her earpiece to get in contact with either Chris or Jack. (@JackJackal ) "Fia to either Chris or Jack. Are you guys available? We need you guys to get the bad guy's SUV's and bring them over to our location. There's valuables as well as four guys that need to be taken with us to the yacht by the hospital."


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 28, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Good idea. I'll call them now." Fia use her earpiece to get in contact with either Chris or Jack. (@JackJackal ) "Fia to either Chris or Jack. Are you guys available? We need you guys to get the bad guy's SUV's and bring them over to our location. There's valuables as well as four guys that need to be taken with us to the yacht by the hospital."


"I'll be right there. con'y say the same about Jack though Seems he's too busy looting the bodies." Chris said as I zipped around with a happy smile on my face. there was nothing I loved more than free cash and items I can sell or use for other things


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • Ask before Joining]
> 
> @Dreva @Wulf Canavar @Zenkiki @KingAndais @Le Chat Nécro
> 
> ...



"Are you miles? @Unicon? I heard you might be interested in helping find a certain someone messing with the medical records. Come find me in the front office of the hospital I'll be waiting. Ask to see Sabrina and I'll help you out." I hang the phone up and walk back to the front.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "I'll be right there. con'y say the same about Jack though Seems he's too busy looting the bodies." Chris said as I zipped around with a happy smile on my face. there was nothing I loved more than free cash and items I can sell or use for other things



Fia just rolled her eyes at that statement. "Well, tell him when he's done, he needs to come here and help take these valuable back."


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

Previous Post: forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • Ask before Joining]

@Zenkiki @Dreva @Le Chat Nécro @Wulf Canavar @KingAndais 

The line goes dead.

This Sabrina got my number somehow. How, I don’t know, but if she has information, I need to hear it. She said someone was messing with medical records. If that’s the case, there’s intentional foul play at the hospital. There is more than just routine malpractice at play here. Somebody could be covering their tracks right now.

Fuck me.

This couldn’t just be a simple job, just this once.

I need to get to a fix on this Sabrina.

My foot crushes the accelerator and the engine revs. I feel myself pushed back into the car seat as the Trieste scenery streaks by faster across the car windows.

With one hand on the wheel, I tap my phone, lighting the touchscreen back up. I thumb through my Contacts List and hit Art’s number. Autodialing beeps in the car as I put Art on speaker.

“Miles.” Art’s gravelly voice murmurs my name with a rare graveness he saves for the worst news. I brace myself. “You were just on my mind. I was about to call you.”

“Art, I’m pushing the speed limit here getting to hospital.” I squeeze the wheel, feeling it creak in the steering column. “Bitching at me won’t make the car move faster. Besides, I’ve got a potential lead on some record tampering at the hospital. Somebody may be cooking books at the hospital to cover up the malpractice fraud. I’m heading over there to look into it, but -”

“Miles!” There is something about the edge in Art’s hoarse voice that shuts me up. There’s an urgency there, tinged with a hint of fear. “I didn’t call about that. I still need you to handle the hospital business, but I’ve got some work needs doing on the side.”

Annoyance knots in my chest. “You gave me a job to do, Art, by the end of day. Running side errands ain’t going to make things go faster.”

A nervous deep breath I heard from many men hisses over the line. “Look, I know you need more money, Miles. I don’t for what or why, but I know you have cash flow problems. You do this favor for me and there’ll be a payday at the end of it for you. Just hear me out.” There is a vulnerability in his voice I’ve never heard before. He’s desperate.

I don’t like Art, but my curious wins out over my hate for him. “Okay, what’s the favor? It’d better not be big.”

“It isn’t.” Relief floods into his tone. “I need you meet an acquaintance who just arrived in town. He might need you to help him around.”

“So you want me to moonlight as tour guide?” I turn the car right, pulling onto the coastline highway. White sailboats dot the shimmering sea like pale shark fins.

“We both know you have some skills you don’t advertise.” He hesitates, pausing before probing. “I’ve never brought it up, but I know you can handle yourself. Those skills may come in handy here.”

I never told Art about my prior career choices, but Art has a shady past himself and like recognizes like. For him to bring it up put me on edge. Still, turning him down means he might not take that well and desperate men do dumb things. Given sufficient motivation, Art could make my life uncomfortable or nonexistent. He could also mess with my plans for May and I can’t have that.

He’s got me by the balls and he knows it.

“I’ll play ball, Art, but I’m not doing time for you because I did crime for you. If this turns into some criminal shit, I’m out. We’re clear?”

“As glass. You’re meeting a polar bear in the lobby of this hotel.” My phone chirps as the texted address comes through. “Help him out and Miles…” He voice trails off apprehensively.

“You’re finishing that sentence, Art? Because I’ll have it if you won’t.”

“Take care.” Dead silence takes back the line before the dial tone replaces it.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 29, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia just rolled her eyes at that statement. "Well, tell him when he's done, he needs to come here and help take these valuable back."


"Sure thing." He looked over to me and friend it would take a minute to get me away from the bodies.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 29, 2018)

Dex made his way to the container full of narcotics. Rimna was still sitting there, either trying to catch his breath of thinking what they should do with millions worth of drugs.

"Fuck it, we're burning this crap. If we sell this, we're not better than those bastards we just slaughtered. Move away." the jaguar was carrying an incendiary grenade. The monkey got out quickly, and it was soon all over.

"Thank you." the primate turned to him. His mentor pulled him and gave him a tight hug.

"Please don't ever think we're sent to kill you. We'd never do that to one of our own. But I really need to get going now or Kodi will not make it. Here, take the rest of my cash and my personal phone number. If you ever need anything call me. I'll ask the boss to take care of the police over at Trieste but he's likely already done that. Anyway... I'll miss you kid. Take care of yourself." and with that, Dex patted his shoulder and walked away to his car.

"Buy Kodi a bottle of Volpe's wine, will you? Goodbye Dex." Rimna was never really too good with farewells, so he just went back to looting the goods.

"Fia(@HopeTLioness ), I think we should also get all their guns and ammo. We might need it, or we can always sell it. Dex burned up all the drugs from that container and I think he did the right thing. Anyway, he'll take care of any police that might be there in connection to Kodi killing that guy." the monkey said, as he was helping in splitting the riches up in as equal parts as he could. How would he know which golden ring costs more than the other? They all looked the same. Whatever, he didn't care all that much - they were all gonna walk away significantly richer than they previously were.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Sure thing." He looked over to me and friend it would take a minute to get me away from the bodies.





Rimna said:


> Dex made his way to the container full of narcotics. Rimna was still sitting there, either trying to catch his breath of thinking what they should do with millions worth of drugs.
> 
> "Fuck it, we're burning this crap. If we sell this, we're not better than those bastards we just slaughtered. Move away." the jaguar was carrying an incendiary grenade. The monkey got out quickly, and it was soon all over.
> 
> ...



While Rimna and Dex said their goodbyes, Fia made a phone call to O'Malley to give him a full report. Once she finished her conversation with him, she walks over to the monkey as he fairly split the riches to each member. She gave a nod. "Good idea, Rimna. Also, with some of my share, can you divide them into four parts? I want to give them a second chance at life." She turns her head to face the four boys and gave a warm smile. "I think they deserve it. Don't you?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 30, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> While Rimna and Dex said their goodbyes, Fia made a phone call to O'Malley to give him a full report. Once she finished her conversation with him, she walks over to the monkey as he fairly split the riches to each member. She gave a nod. "Good idea, Rimna. Also, with some of my share, can you divide them into four parts? I want to give them a second chance at life." She turns her head to face the four boys and gave a warm smile. "I think they deserve it. Don't you?"




The monkey stopped sorting the stuff and took a look at them. They were completely done in.

"Alright, I'll do that." he nodded. He had been in the exact same spot they have and he could sympathize with them. "I'm glad we got here when we did."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 30, 2018)

Rimna said:


> The monkey stopped sorting the stuff and took a look at them. They were completely done in.
> 
> "Alright, I'll do that." he nodded. He had been in the exact same spot they have and he could sympathize with them. "I'm glad we got here when we did."



"Yeah. Who knows where would they be if we haven't shown up." She leans her back against the container and just watched them. "So, now that you have your revenge, how do you feel?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 30, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yeah. Who knows where would they be if we haven't shown up." She leans her back against the container and just watched them. "So, now that you have your revenge, how do you feel?"



Rimna ran his fingers through the scar on his face.

"Free. They are finally all dead, and they'll never be able to hurt others again. It's because of scum like them that an organization like ours exists. This game of shadows and men with no faces never ends, but for now at least... I'm not in the thick of it. I feel relieved, for once." he replied


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 30, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna ran his fingers through the scar on his face.
> 
> "Free. They are finally all dead, and they'll never be able to hurt others again. It's because of scum like them that an organization like ours exists. This game of shadows and men with no faces never ends, but for now at least... I'm not in the thick of it. I feel relieved, for once." he replied



She nodded at his answer and looked out at the sea. "That's good."

Silence fell between them for a few minutes before Fia asked another question. "So what is up with that old fox? (@Dreva ) Is he going to help us carry the loot back to the yacht? Also, not to sound skeptical, but don't you find him a bit...odd? Like, he's hiding something?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 30, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> She nodded at his answer and looked out at the sea. "That's good."
> 
> Silence fell between them for a few minutes before Fia asked another question. "So what is up with that old fox? (@Dreva ) Is he going to help us carry the loot back to the yacht? Also, not to sound skeptical, but don't you find him a bit...odd? Like, he's hiding something?"



"He said he was a mailman. Honestly, if he wanted to take us out, he'd have already done it. And I wouldn't trust him with the loot... I say we each take a SUV for ourselves and roll like that. There's a lot of guns and ammo to be loaded, and I'm still not sure about the paintings. It might be a bad idea to try to sell them. What do you think?" the monkey was going through the cash boxes. So far, he had counted about 30,000 euros and 12,000 dollars and there was more. Traffickers usually have a lot of cash, but they had probably spent most of it on guns and the drugs.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 30, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "He said he was a mailman. Honestly, if he wanted to take us out, he'd have already done it. And I wouldn't trust him with the loot... I say we each take a SUV for ourselves and roll like that. There's a lot of guns and ammo to be loaded, and I'm still not sure about the paintings. It might be a bad idea to try to sell them. What do you think?" the monkey was going through the cash boxes. So far, he had counted about 30,000 euros and 12,000 dollars and there was more. Traffickers usually have a lot of cash, but they had probably spent most of it on guns and the drugs.



"Well, depending on the paintings and the artists, we can take it to a nearby art museum and see if they can get in contact with the owners. They should be able to take care of everything from there. And if none of the paintings are claimed, it can be displayed in the museum." She pulled out the phone and looked at the time. "Huh. Its only been two hours? Well, at least it wasn't like this morning. Then again, what happened this morning was worse than what happened here." She placed a hand to her forehead. "So much has happened in a short length of time. I just hope that the craziness has officially gone by." She pulled herself away from the container and stretched out her arms and body. "Jack (@JackJackal ) and Chris need to hurry the hell up. We don't have all day."


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 30, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, depending on the paintings and the artists, we can take it to a nearby art museum and see if they can get in contact with the owners. They should be able to take care of everything from there. And if none of the paintings are claimed, it can be displayed in the museum." She pulled out the phone and looked at the time. "Huh. Its only been two hours? Well, at least it wasn't like this morning. Then again, what happened this morning was worse than what happened here." She placed a hand to her forehead. "So much has happened in a short length of time. I just hope that the craziness has officially gone by." She pulled herself away from the container and stretched out her arms and body. "Jack (@JackJackal ) and Chris need to hurry the hell up. We don't have all day."


as she said that both chris and I came over. Chris with a neutral face and me? I ha a big smile on my face and a bag filled to the brim with loot! It looked like even adding a coin to it would make it burst open!/ "Heh Heh what's up?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> as she said that both chris and I came over. Chris with a neutral face and me? I ha a big smile on my face and a bag filled to the brim with loot! It looked like even adding a coin to it would make it burst open!/ "Heh Heh what's up?"



"Help us split the stuff in equal parts... these things are cash boxes, there's jewelry and precious metals and stones too. However, we're gonna see if we can get the paintings to a museum or something. I have a bad feeling about stealing artworks. Oh, and Fia said she wants to give some of her share to the four guys we found here. I thought about it, and I say we should all let them have some of the cash. They've been through a lot and they need it. Once we're done here, we should collect all the guns and ammo too and drive everything back to the yacht using the SUVs. Anyway, let's get to work." Rimna explained and focused on counting the money from one of the boxes. By his calculation, there was probably about just shy of $100,000 in cash total. He thought there'd be much more since these guys mostly operated with cash, but this was still better than nothing. Then it dawned on him.

"Wait a minute, I know why there isn't much cash here! They've laundered the money with the paintings. It's much easier to move paintings than cash. They were talking about doing the same thing when we were in Canada. I overheard them talking about it and they... they cut my face. I uhm... I'm gonna go sort whatever guns and ammo I can find, I need some fresh air." the monkey's memories were coming back to him and he needed to get out of that tight space to breathe a little. Maybe stacking their weapons in a car would make him feel better.

Besides, they were almost done. They mostly needed to get the things loaded in the cars. Rimna grabbed his share of the cash and jewelry, put it in one of the bags Dex had left for him, then he grabbed them all and placed them in the passenger seat of the nearest SUV he saw and went in the warehouse to see what he could get from there. A bunch of AK-47s and glocks mostly. Why not? So he started stacking them up in crate.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 30, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Help us split the stuff in equal parts... these things are cash boxes, there's jewelry and precious metals and stones too. However, we're gonna see if we can get the paintings to a museum or something. I have a bad feeling about stealing artworks. Oh, and Fia said she wants to give some of her share to the four guys we found here. I thought about it, and I say we should all let them have some of the cash. They've been through a lot and they need it. Once we're done here, we should collect all the guns and ammo too and drive everything back to the yacht using the SUVs. Anyway, let's get to work." Rimna explained and focused on counting the money from one of the boxes. By his calculation, there was probably about $100,000 in cash here. He thought there'd be much more since these guys mostly operated with cash, but this was still better than nothing. Then it dawned on him.
> 
> "Wait a minute, I know why there isn't much cash here! They've laundered the money with the paintings. It's much easier to move paintings than cash. They were talking about doing the same thing when we were in Canada. I overheard them talking about it and they... they cut my face. I uhm... I'm gonna go sort whatever guns and ammo I can find, I need some fresh air." the monkey's memories were coming back to him and he needed to get out of that tight space to breathe a little. Maybe stacking their weapons in a car would make him feel better.
> 
> Besides, they were almost done. They mostly needed to get the things loaded in the cars. Rimna grabbed his share of the cash and jewelry, put it in one of the bags Dex had left for him, then he grabbed them all and placed them in the passenger seat of the nearest SUV he saw and went in the warehouse to see what he could get from there. A bunch of AK-47s and glocks mostly. Why not? So he started stacking them up in crate.


while  the monkey was gone Jack took as many opportunities as possible to grab some extra cash when no one else was looking but still doing as I was told.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> as she said that both chris and I came over. Chris with a neutral face and me? I ha a big smile on my face and a bag filled to the brim with loot! It looked like even adding a coin to it would make it burst open!/ "Heh Heh what's up?"



Fia turned at looked at them. "It's about time! I thought I have to come and drag you away." She walked over to the boys who were just sitting by the containers and watching everyone. She squatted down to their level. "Okay, we're going to pack everything up. I want you four to get into SUV's and wait for us, ok?" The four boys nodded and did what they were told. She stood up to her full height when Rimna had his realization.



Rimna said:


> "Wait a minute, I know why there isn't much cash here! They've laundered the money with the paintings. It's much easier to move paintings than cash. They were talking about doing the same thing when we were in Canada. I overheard them talking about it and they... they cut my face. I uhm... I'm gonna go sort whatever guns and ammo I can find, I need some fresh air." the monkey's memories were coming back to him and he needed to get out of that tight space to breathe a little. Maybe stacking their weapons in a car would make him feel better.



She felt uneasy when he explained how he got his scar and even felt somber as she watched him walk away. She sighed sadly and looked at the other two. "You heard him. Let's get to work." Fia started taking the paintings out and putting them in the trunk of the SUV's. Time passed, and they finally gathered all the goods they can find. All the vehicles were packed with paintings, cash boxes, guns and ammo. She walked over to the armored vehicle where Vysee and Eid (@Dreva ) were and walked to the back window where Wulf (@Wulf Canavar)  was resting in the back of the car. After she checked on him, she gently stroked his cheek to comfort him. "We're leaving soon. Just hang on a little more, Signore Wulf." She then walks over to the driver's window and looked at the two gentlemen. "Thank you so much for taking him."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 2, 2018)

"Alright then, let's go to back to the yacht." Rimna said over the radio com and started the SUV. He was used to driving bigger vehicles because of his job, but not as modern as this one. It felt like the thing was driving itself - very enjoyable. What was even more enjoyable was that he was finally free and he had come out of this whole thing with more money than he has ever had for his whole life.

The drive back to Trieste hospital was peaceful. There was no police, just as Dex said.

"Guys, you can keep going to the docks, I need to stop by here and buy more clothes.(@HopeTLioness @Dreva @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar )" the monkey pulled over near that sports shop he went earlier this morning. There were some people inside this time around. The white feline shopkeeper recognized him and greeted him.

"Come back to buy more, Signore?" she asked

"Yeah, I tripped and tore my black clohes, can you imagine? I'd like to buy three sets of it, if you have my size available." he said. She nodded and went to check - there were only two left in stock. He bought them both together with a pair of black shoes and changed in the car. Some habits die hard it seems... Rimna loved wearing his full-black outfit more than anything. That's all he ever wore while working with the special ops division.

Of course the pain in his chest hadn't gone away. He knew he had to go back to the hospital to get some treatment, but first he wanted to ask Don Volpe(@zenmaldita ) if he could work for him. So that's what he planned to do as he drove back to the docks.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Alright then, let's go to back to the yacht." Rimna said over the radio com and started the SUV. He was used to driving bigger vehicles because of his job, but not as modern as this one. It felt like the thing was driving itself - very enjoyable. What was even more enjoyable was that he was finally free and he had come out of this whole thing with more money than he has ever had for his whole life.
> 
> The drive back to Trieste hospital was peaceful. There was no police, just as Dex said.
> 
> ...



"Alright. We'll see you back at the yacht." Fia radioed back as she continues to drive back to the hospital. Soon, they had finally made it to the docks, and she parked her SUV
close to the dock where the Majesty 155 is sitting. She sighed in relief. "Home. Sorta." She unbuckle her seatbelt and got out. When they rest of the men came and parked, she immediately took charge. "Hey guys. Let's get the ball rollin'. Chris, please escort Signore Wulf into the hospital. Jack, you go inside the yacht and let O'Malley know we're here with the goods. I'll escort the victims in and get them settled." She then walks over to the driver's side of the armored car and thanked both Eid and Vysee again for the help. She then walks over to the SUV where the victims sat and opened the car door. She gently instructed them to come out and follow her to the hospital. A few minutes later, the four guys were emitted in and Fia was left to sign paperworks.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> . A few minutes later, the four guys were emitted in and Fia was left to sign paperworks


Sabrina was in the waiting room waiting for Miles when she sees the group walk in. She was reading a book waiting for someone to say her name. She had a feeling these few will be trouble. She watched them as they went to the reception desk and then she sees Wulf being carried in and walks up to them.
Seeing they were busy all she did was walk up and said, "If you are friends with wulf, follow me." She lead off into a side room.
@HopeTLioness @Wulf Canavar


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 3, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Alright. We'll see you back at the yacht." Fia radioed back as she continues to drive back to the hospital. Soon, they had finally made it to the docks, and she parked her SUV
> close to the dock where the Majesty 155 is sitting. She sighed in relief. "Home. Sorta." She unbuckle her seatbelt and got out. When they rest of the men came and parked, she immediately took charge. "Hey guys. Let's get the ball rollin'. Chris, please escort Signore Wulf into the hospital. Jack, you go inside the yacht and let O'Malley know we're here with the goods. I'll escort the victims in and get them settled." She then walks over to the driver's side of the armored car and thanked both Eid and Vysee again for the help. She then walks over to the SUV where the victims sat and opened the car door. She gently instructed them to come out and follow her to the hospital. A few minutes later, the four guys were emitted in and Fia was left to sign paperworks.


"guess we're not meeting the don yet." I said with a sigh. "we will eventually for now let's get this done." chris said and he took Wulf to the hospital leaving me to do my task. "Hmm...I still don't like it." I muttered walking away to talk to O'Malley. I still felt uneasy as that familiar presence still bothering me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 5, 2018)

Previous Post: forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • PAUSED]

@Zenkiki @Wulf Canavar @Rimna @Le Chat Nécro @Dreva @KingAndais 

I set down phone on the passenger seat. It rings again, as if jealous of the sudden neglect. I snatch off the seat and stab the accept tab on the touchscreen with my thumb, vexed by the back-to-back calls.

I hate being in demand.

“Who is this?” I snap, letting the irritation into my voice. Never give your name out first on the phone.

“It’s Francesca Bellini at Dockside Storage, _Signore_ Marsalis,” replies a surprisingly equally irritated female voice. “I am sorry if I caught you at a poor time.” Her tone says otherwise. I take note and dial back the aggression. I can’t afford to piss her company, not with what they’re holding for me.

“No, no. I’m sorry for the disrespect. It’s been a rough morning and it’s shaping up to be a rougher day, but there’s no reason to take it out on you, _Signorina_ Bellini.”

“_Nessun problema_, _Signore_ Marsalis. These days can be trying.” A softness spills into Francesca’s tone. Good. “I am calling because the rent for your frozen storage room has been increased.” Not good. So much for being civil.

And shit.

“But the rent went up just last month,” I protest, panic slightly raising the pitch of my voice. “If this keeps up, I’m not going to be able to make payments.” The leather of the steering wheel squeaks under my tightening grip.

“Apologies, sir, but you are currently renting a storage freezer.” She pauses, probably thinking of the best way to tell me to pay up. “There are many associated costs with that. The electricity alone is the cost of a regular storage room.” And I can’t let them cut the power to that room.

“Alright, Francesca.” I can tell there is wiggle room for negotiation and there are dozens of fishermen on the docks who’d be able pay three times what I am for storing their catches. Deep down, I know I’ll agree to anything to get May back, so why draw this out any longer than necessary? “I’ll pay. Just bill me.”

“But _Signore_,” Shock at my sudden folding is stark in her sultry voice. “I have not told you the fee …?”

“It doesn’t matter. I can’t let what’s in that room go bad. Bill me and send me the receipt. Is that all?”

“Yes, but …”

I cut her off. “Bye.” With that, I end the call and nearly toss the phone at the fucking window.

Steady, Miles.

I measure out a few calm breaths and set the phone gently back on the passenger seat.

With the calls I’ve been getting, I hope it never rings again.

I jab the car horn and it blares like a startled animal. The car next to me almost swerves in surprise.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 5, 2018)

Previous Post: forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • PAUSED]

@Wulf Canavar @Rimna @KingAndais @Le Chat Nécro @Dreva @Zenkiki 

As if frightened my outburst, my smartphone beeps. It’s a text notification. Because my day isn’t shitty enough yet. I quickly dab the touchscreen with a finger to open the text and glance at it.

It’s a billing statement from Dockside Storage, letting me know how much more they’re gouging me for. They didn’t waste any time, did they? The bad news is I’ll be skipping breakfast along with lunch now. The good news is at it’ll be easier to stay fit now.

There is nothing like the poverty diet.

If Dockside Storage keeps raising the rent like this, I’ll be living in that storage room soon. A couple months after that, that’ll seem like the presidential suite at a five-star hotel when I’m on the streets.

It won’t come to that. First, I’ll handle this hospital business. There is probably more going on there than meets the eyes, but at the root of the situation, it’s insurance fraud. I can handle insurance fraud. I know insurance fraud. In life, it’s important to handle the easy business first because it’s the fastest to deal with.

After I find out who is playing with the numbers at hospital, I’ll meet Art’s mystery guest from out of town, who is presumably not here to admire the tranquil Trieste scenery. If the job is the pay day that Art says it, and believing Art is an act of faith, then I’ll be in the black for while afterward. Whatever happens, I’ll hustle.

When it comes to May, I always find a way.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 5, 2018)

Previous Post: forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • PAUSED]

@Zenkiki @Rimna @Wulf Canavar @Le Chat Nécro @KingAndais @Dreva 

“The way is forward, Miles,” purrs a familiar feline voice from the passenger seat.

My head snaps to the left and the sedan almost careens into the guard rail running along the expressway. I keep one eye on my new passenger as I fight to regain control of the steering.

Golden eyes look at me with longing mixed with pity. Tangled midnight black hair falls wildly across her straight strong shoulders. Black spots sprinkle her yellowish tan fur. A sterile, sky blue hospital gown covers her lithe body. She is svelte, as she was before the cancer and chemotherapy ravaged her and left her utterly unrecognizable. Her clawed feet are bare. Toward the end, she couldn’t leave her sick bed and doctors didn’t want to risk moving her even to go the bathroom. She used a bedpan until she died.

My dead wife sits across from me with her hands folded in her lap, the way she used to sit in our old car when she’d listen to me complain about my day on the rare occasions I was able to pick her up from work late.

“May…” Her name comes out my choked throat as longing whimper. My hands tremor on the steering wheel.

“Eyes ahead, dear.” She points a manicured claw at the road ahead. “You could run into something.”

“It’s okay. I’m stopping.” I don’t know how long she’ll be here. Splitting my attention between driving and talking to May isn’t an option. Suddenly, she’s the only thing I care about.

Who am I fooling. She is always been the only thing I care about since the day I met her.

I ease onto the brake pedal and the sedan slow stops in the side lane by the guard rail. I shift the throttle to park. May slips her hand over mine. Warmth bleeds into the back of my hand. She’s here.

“I’ve been seeing less of you recently.” Right after May died and I saw the medium, she was a constant companion. Now, I’m lucky if she appears one a day for a few minutes.

May rubs her hand over the backs of my knuckles and chuckles. “Most guys would appreciate being able to spend any time with their dead gal, but you’ve always been hard please.”

She cups my face with those soft silky hands of hers and turns my head toward her. I give in, facing her.

I sit still, taking in the touch and sight of her as much as I can. “Don’t say that. You’re the one good thing in my life. My life is just an opportunity to be with you. That’s it.” She smiles at what I said at our wedding and meant.

“I’m not in your life anymore, Miles,” May reminds me, tilting head with that appraising look she gave when she was concerned about me. “You need to move on with yours. I worry about you.”

“You pity me, yet I’m the one who’s alive,” I muse amused, as her thumbs stroke my fleshy, wrinkle cheeks.

A sad smile sprouts on her black lips. “We’re both dead, Miles.” A wistful look frames her eyes. “The only difference between us is, you can live again.” Her hands fall back into her lap.

I put a hand on hers. “Either we’re both alive or we’re both dead. We live and die together.” I lift her hand to my lips and kiss it, then hold it to my cheek.

Except I only feel my hand against my cheek. She’s gone, again, like tears in the rain.

I pull the car out of park and slam the accelerator. Tires screech as the sedan charges along the coastal road.  I barely hear the whine of the engine barely as unwelcome thoughts sink in my mind. Seeing May, whether she’s a ghost or hallucination, is one of the few things keeping me sane and alive. I can’t go through losing her again, not when I’ve gone through so much to get her back. Yet, if I’m being honest with myself, I’m not even close to having her back.

The Mole Rat could’ve help with that.

No. That isn’t an option, not yet at least, probably not ever. The Mole Rat is known for his long memory and he remembers me well. He is out there still, and so are his foot soldiers, scouring the streets of a hundred cities for me, putting the out word that he is looking for someone with a name I no longer have. Thankfully, Trieste is too low profile for him to expand here, for now.

I ease off the gas slightly as the docks run past my right side windows. I’m getting close to the hospital. It’s right up against the docks and their attendant warehouses.

Outside, stevedores look away from their work and at my car conspicuously zipping by. Some gesticulate, annoyed, while others cheer. I keep my eyes ahead and they slip out of sight and out of mind.

I focus on the soothing, simple sight of slithering yellow line in middle of the expressway until I reach the hospital.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 12, 2018)

Meanwhile in the warehouse at the docks...

Production and dispatch of hard materials have been running for quite some time, crates full of concealed amphetamines are being moved around. Tables with product preparation are standing in well-lit corners. Finest Polish amphetamine, distribution goes from China all way up to New York, USA.

"Alright... Ingredients....little delay I see... Production process... check... health and safety... Check. Seems to be working fine... what is that? Missing product?" Bobcat spoke that with a calm voice while looking at the papers, he was doing it for a very long time. "Alright who was on the last shift? Thomas I see..." Zbigniev as this was bobcat's name proceeded to a side room with few mixing machines... finest operating systems. The factory was doing really well... right under the nose of the law.

"Ahh Thomas my great worker! Come over here for a second" Bobcat said that with a gentle smile. "Have you seen a missing product or something? Maybe there was an accident?
"N-no Sir, why?" Zbigniev immediately grabbed lupine by the throat and checked his pockets "And what is that? You f***ing idiot haven't even changed the package?" Bobcat laughed as he threw Thomas on the ground and started to stomp his head into he ground... with steel toe moccasins. "I will come back here in the second! If I will still see you then my beautiful Karina will speak to you!" Thomas couldn't move... and Karina was a machete... all workers knew that already...

"Ehh screw that, it was just 5g after all, maybe when he will leave the hospital he will come back over here? Who knows... it would be a shame to lose such a fine worker" Bobcat stroked his mustache to put it back to shape, made sure that his vest and suit trousers lay perfectly and moved upstairs to the office.

"Alright what should I do tomorrow?" He spoke in mind as he looked at the planner. "Yess... Indeed... heh some more time and my head would be on the slab... finally" It was clear set that tomorrow afternoon he throws the party and invites all families for introduction and business.

"Alright, but what do we have for today? Ohhh nice! Boxing finals!" Zbigniev sat down and turned the TV on...


----------



## Skylar2505 (Sep 13, 2018)

"_historically..._" a voice said


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 13, 2018)

_




_
_On-Going and *now accepting new players.* If you want to catch up, you can 
read through the RP with the help of the *Event Guide* & the *Character Summaries*. 
To start* pls. PM @Unicon to get involved in this month's event.*
_

_Please do not enter the RP out of thin air._


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 21, 2018)

In the afternoon daylight, the warehouse was indistinguishable from the others lining the docks. You would never know this was a hub of amphetamine distribution in Europe. With his keen pitbull nose, though, Virgin could smell the faint scent of the drugs in the air. He would have to tell The Bobcat ( @HistoricalyIncorrect ) to be more careful when he met him face to face. Briefcase in hand, Virgin walks briskly on the scuffed concrete towards the back entrance of the warehouse, his black combat boots barely making a noise as they pound the ground. A gentle sea breeze blows over him, making his black flak jacket and combat fatigues flap. Operator-grade shades keep the sunlight and wind out of his dark brown eyes. As he nears the nondescript backdoor, Virgin notes the conspicuous surveillance camera staring down at him. Against instinct, he keeps his free hand well away the holstered handguns in the small of his back and under his armpits. He’s here to make an offer, not breach and raid the place. Still, Virgin had been told this guy would be a bit … spirited. Still to be such a big player in the amphetamine game he had to be the right mix of good and bad.

To the right of the door, there is buzzer installed with inset camera and intercom. He rings the buzzer and stand back so the camera can see him.

“I’m here to see Bobcat,” he says states gruffly. “I’ve a business offer from a third party he’ll want to hear.”


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 21, 2018)

Ringing phone stopped the match for Zbigniev, with annoyed face he looked at the phone just to see the security boss, Ivan calling him.
-Yeah? Just make it quick...- bobcat spoke with bored voice as he filled up his glass with vodka.
-Boss there is some guy at the back entrance, pitbull, he said he has an offer for you. - Ivan spoke with scratchy voice
-Oh yeah? I was sure this place was concealed better... anyway, is someone there with him?

-I do not think so, boss
-Alright... let him in, just watch his moves. Try not to scare him... and do not inhale so much, you will have holes in your brain finally - was the last thing the bobcat said before hanging up.

As he sat down by his desk in the grey room he threw all documents and bills to the drawer, checked for his gun... it was there. 

Glasses were already on the table, waiting for the host to fill them.

As he heard the door knocking, Zbigniev shouted.
"Please come in..."
Bobcat wanted to be as polite as possible, it was new ground for him here...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 21, 2018)

Leaning on the deck railing of white yacht, O'Malley looked out over the Trieste docks. The stevedores were getting ready to leave work for the afternoon and union rules would ensure no was working the night shift tonight. A friend in the port security office, if you call what watched the docks security, would let O'Malley know about any unwanted guests. Discretion is paramount now. That is why @Rimna  was ideal for this job. It was a rush job, but the monkey had handled himself well when he disposed of those two loathsome traffickers Vlad and Jack. O'Malley hoped Rimna would bring the same decisiveness and efficiency to this job. 

Down below, Rimna waited stolidly, occasionally glancing up at O'Malley from the pier. The glances were not nervous ticks, but the sign of a professional checking on a principal or a potential target. _

He's sharp_, thought O'Malley, satisfied. 

Putting two fingers in his mouth, O'Malley whistled to Rimna and waved him toward the stairs connecting the yacht's deck to the pier. Powering through old aches, O'Malley made his way the reclining deck chairs by the stairs to meet Rimna.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 21, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Putting two fingers in his mouth, O'Malley whistled to Rimna and waved him toward the stairs connecting the yacht's deck to the pier. Powering through old aches, O'Malley made his way the reclining deck chairs by the stairs to meet Rimna.



The monkey thought he should cut straight to the chase. He already knew all too well that bullshitting and fooling around won't work on O'Malley of all people.

"It's done. They're gone for good now." Rimna said

"Aye, I heard. And now that you've held your end of the bargain, what do you intend to do?" the old wolf-hound said

"Well... you probably won't believe me if I told you, but anyway - I want to work for you. I am not too keen on returning to my dead-end low paying job across the pond." the primate didn't waste any time for drivel


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 21, 2018)

Rimna said:


> The monkey thought he should cut straight to the chase. He already knew all too well that bullshitting and fooling around won't work on O'Malley of all people.
> 
> "It's done. They're gone for good now." Rimna said
> 
> ...


"This is why I like you, lad." O'Malley beamed. "Always to down business. Let's sit and discuss details."

They both sit down sideways on opposite deck chairs, facing each other. O'Malley's smile falls off his face. Rimna stares back stone-faced, unreadable. 

_I'd hate to play this lad in poker_, O'Malley mused. _I'm glad you're working for us now_.

"Well, that is a tall order, but I believe we can accommodate you," O'Malley said easily. No need to give the game away completely. "We've had some staff shortages as of late, as you know, due to the nasty business at the mansion, but we're looking to put that behind us now. Provided you can start immediately?"

O'Malley holds out a hand toward Rimna.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 21, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Well, that is a tall order, but I believe we can accommodate you," O'Malley said easily. No need to give the game away completely. "We've had some staff shortages as of late, as you know, due to the nasty business at the mansion, but we're looking to put that behind us now. Provided you can start immediately?"
> 
> O'Malley holds out a hand toward Rimna.



Rimna looked at his hand for a moment and then back up at his eyes. 

_This never ends..._ the monkey said to himself. In fact it was just like in his black-ops team - they were always on the move. Perhaps this was his calling after all, perhaps this is the life he was meant to live.

"Alright. I just... no, nevermind, I'm fine. Tell me what must be done." the monkey sighed as he shook O'Malley's hand.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 21, 2018)

Thump. Thump. Thump. Thump. Thump. 

The heady bass of the music filled the room, matching the racing of her heart. Lights flashed and swirled, beautiful and erratic, creating a labyrinth of shadow, disorientating. But she could still hear their labored breath, see the glint of light in the whites of their eyes. They were cornered, and there she was, reaching out to them. The glint of metal, the wet sound of blood hitting concrete, a muffled scream… and then a phone ringing…

_doo do do do di do!_

*“CUT!” *

At the press of a button, the music stopped and the lights went down. Wiping some of the red from her cheeks, The Actress glided across the wet stage and over to her bag, rummaging around for her phone. The gaudy rhinestone case shimmered in the low light and the screen gave a sickly blue hue to her striped features. The number on the screen didn’t have a name attached to it, but she knew it by heart. Her face lit up like Christmas and she eagerly pressed the phone to her ear, giggling like a schoolgirl..

*“Hehe. Hey, handsome. Thought you’d never call. What can I do ya for?”*

“Did you get the package?” Like always his voice was cold and dark, like a knife blade to the back, so lovely. Her response was a certifiable purr of contentment.  

*“Came in this morning.”* She settled into a chair, her limbs spilling over the armrests. *“Perfect timing, too. We’re just wrapping up the slasher flick as we speak.” *Through the phone, her caller could hear the muffled screams of someone in the background.

_“Help! Help us please!”_

Rolling her eyes, she put a hand over the receiver and shouted over her shoulder.* “Pipe down over there! Can’t you see I’m on the phone!”* the sounds died down and she turned back to her caller, soft pathetic whimpering still audible. *“Geez, no such thing as professionalism anymore.”* she reached into her bag and pulled out a manila folder and started idly flipping through the pages, her features shifting and changing as she looked through the notes. *“I like the character you got me. Seems like a fun gal to play… Though, looking through the script… I’m curious. A mob drama? In this day and age? Seems a bit… tired, don’tcha think?”*

“It’s what the executives want. Trust me, this will be the role of a lifetime.”

*“Heh. Agent knows best. Haven’t steered me wrong yet. Speaking of… you send out my headshots? I have a feeling after this latest performance I’m going to be quiet the star. It’s some of my best work, if I do say so myself. Everyone is going to want me.”*

“Of course. Handed them off, personally. Your name is going to be everywhere within a few days.”

*“Aww. You’re the best agent a girl could ask for, ya know that? Always looking out for me.”* She giggled into the phone, lowering her voice just a little, trying to compliment his deep baritone. *“Just like back in the day. We played so well together, didn’t we? A right and proper pair.”*

A moment of silence before the clipped response.  “We were fine.”

*“Aww… Don’t undersell yourself, sweetie. You were amazing! And so was I. Heheh. Ever think about coming back to this life? Maybe doing another scene with me? It could be fun…”*

“Can’t.” The sudden quickness to his reply was not lost on her and he could all but hear her pout through the phone. 

*“Can’t or won’t?” *

“You know the rules.”

*“Hehe... Don’t put your di-”*

“No fraternizing with the talent”

*“Ugh. Fine. Your loss.”* Another scream from off in the distance. *“Welp, sounds like I’m needed back on set. These guys won’t just murder themselves. Hahahahahaha. Thanks for the work, A. I won’t let you down.”*

“Looking forward to the show."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia walked over to the armored vehicle where Vysee and Eid (@Dreva ) were and walked to the back window where Wulf (@Wulf Canavar)  was resting in the back of the car. After she checked on him, she gently stroked his cheek to comfort him. "We're leaving soon. Just hang on a little more, Signore Wulf." She then walks over to the driver's window and looked at the two gentlemen. "Thank you so much for taking him."





JackJackal said:


> "guess we're not meeting the don yet." I said with a sigh. "we will eventually for now let's get this done." chris said and he took Wulf to the hospital leaving me to do my task. "Hmm...I still don't like it." I muttered walking away to talk to O'Malley. I still felt uneasy as that familiar presence still bothering me.




Back after the shootout at the warehouse, Wulf had enjoyed Fia's caress.   He'd grinned at her.

"Just a flesh wound, right?"  he'd quippedto her.  But he'd winced as the car started moving.   Chris had driven him to the hospital.   Once there a wink, a nod, the name of the Volpes, and a few dollars had gotten Wulf treated in a back room without a lot of paperwork.  Certainly not any phone calls to authorities about mysterious gunshot wounds.

"Thanks doc," Wulf said, stretching and gently moving his shoulder, gingerly testing out the injury, stitches, and the bandages.  "Good as new."  A few of those dollars provided a new button-down shirt that the middle-aged wolf slowly pulled up and over his injured shoulder.   He looked at himself in the mirror as he did up the buttons and adjusted his collar.

He nodded to his reflection and flashed a grin.

"Time to get back to business."


Wulf called a cab, and got in, setting down his duffle bag from the warehouse fight on the seat next to him.  "To the First Bank of Trieste," he said when the cabbie asked where to.  At the bank, Wulf deposited most of his $100,000 from the raid.  He'd paid the cabbie to wait for him, so he wouldn't have to take the body armor and the pistol into the bank......Bank security would definitely not have approved.    He walked out with the deposit complete, a cat-ate-the-canary grin, and said to himself,

"All in a days work."

After getting dinner, it was evening.  Wulf caught another cab.  He had the cabbie drive him down to the docks and up to the Volpe's yacht, then got out with his bag and paid the cabbie in cash.  As the cabbie drove off, Wulf turned and looked up the stairs to see O'Malley and Rimna on deck.  He gave them a lift of the chin in recognition and started up the stairs towards them.   He didn't realize he might be interrupting something.



[At Starshine Imports and Exports]

In downtown Trieste there was an office building with the sign of "Starshine Imports and Exports"

In a small office, a Raccoon sat at a laptop.  He was wearing pin-striped suit pants and a white, buttoned shirt.  On the coat rack in the corner hung a matching coat and red necktie.  The coat was old and showed some signs of wear.

"Marco! Diego!  Luca!" Three other racoons came into the office from the next room.

"Gah! business is terrible!" the racoon at the desk shouted at them.  "Shipping computers, or fruit, or clothing!  Small time.   Barely enough to cover the costs of the shipping!  Not like our 'specialty' shipments."   They all knew he meant the drugs and guns for which the Procione were infamous.  They all looked downcast.  They also knew that the family and the business had been nearly wiped out.  What with the Restaurant Explosion, and Matteo's failed assault on the Volpe Manor, the remaining members of the Procione family had been keeping a low profile, guns at the ready.   At any time expecting to get attacked and wiped out.

But for now, the wrath of the Volpe seemed to have passed them by.  Not so for the business.  Much of the family's warehouses had been destroyed in attacks over the last few days(@Dreva, @Rimna), causing huge losses for both the 'off-the-books' accounts of the illegal shipments, and also the average, everyday commodities that Starshine Imports and Exports traded in.  Fortunately they had been an EXTREMELY profitable business before, so the losses had not put them out of business.  But the situation would be bleak until the insurance companies paid to cover the losses.

"Look at these numbers!" yelled the seated Racoon.  "Horrible!  Those Volpe dannazione!  I'm sure they're behind it all.  Someday we'll pay them back."  He slammed his fist down on the desk.  Marco, Diego, and Luca nodded, scowls on their faces.  All of them had relatives who'd been killed in the fighting.

"In qualche modo ti faremo pagare."

"Or my name isn't Eduardo Procione."


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 23, 2018)

_


Rimna said:



			Rimna looked at his hand for a moment and then back up at his eyes.

This never ends... the monkey said to himself. In fact it was just like in his black-ops team - they were always on the move. Perhaps this was his calling after all, perhaps this is the life he was meant to live.

"Alright. I just... no, nevermind, I'm fine. Tell me what must be done." the monkey sighed as he shook O'Malley's hand.
		
Click to expand...

Firm handshake_, O'Malley noted. _I like this lad more and more_.

Releasing @Rimna 's hand, the hound reaches under the cushion of the deck chair and tugs out a manila envelope. Upending the envelope, he empties out dossiers and two glossy photographs. He hands the monkeys the two photographs one in each hand. Rimna accepts them likewise.

"Getting to the meat of things, we've misplaced two valued associates at a time we could ill afford to."

Pitching forward on the deck chair, O’Malley taps clawed finger on the first photograph of bald eagle in a three-piece, custom-tailored blue pin-striped suit strolling through Villa Revoltella Park. “The feather lad here with the poor taste in suits is Sergio Ricci. He handled overseas accounts for the family in the Cayman Islands.”

O’Malley points to the remaining photograph of burly bulldog in a polo shirt and slacks sitting in a sail boat, staring out a blue sky and sea. “Signore Leonardo Ferrari here took care of the Swiss bank accounts. For reasons of deniability, only the men themselves knew the intimate details of their respective accounts, meaning I, nor even the Volpes, can access those funds. I can’t disclose the exact sums they managed, but I assure, lady, they will be missed as much as the men.”

After a pregnant silence, the old hound strokes his mustache. His steady eyes bore in Rimna, gauging him.

“I’ll leave it you professional discretion to decide which one to find first, but make no mistake they must be,” O’Malley urges, voice wavering ever so slightly. “Not because they’re business associates of the family, but because they’re friends of the family with families that are worried sick about them. Volpes have lost too many too soon.” He wipes a solitary tear trickling down his furred face before it can escape any further. “I don’t know what I would’ve done if Master Malik hadn’t made it.”

His brown eyes narrow, fixing on Rimna. “These men will make it, aye? Swear on yer life that you’ll bring ‘em back safe and sound.”


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 23, 2018)

Unicon said:


> His brown eyes narrow, fixing on Rimna. “These men will make it, aye? Swear on yer life that you’ll bring ‘em back safe and sound.”



The monkey looked at the two photos. He had no idea who these people are, or how he'd even get started. He looked back up at O'Malley.

"I need a computer and a phone. Secured lines if possible. You need to trust me that no harm will come to you or the Volpe family. You already know the kind of people I work with, and it didn't take them long to find me. I will bring them back." Rimna said. He'd need the help of his former associates if he was to track these two as fast as possible. 

"Alright... anything else?" - O'Malley nodded

"Yeah. Tell me what you know so far, and will I work alone or with someone else?" the primate handed him the photos back.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

A red fox, around the age of 24, with violet eyes and an American accent orders a dirty chai tea latte with an extra shot of espresso at a local coffee joint, Quoth, that opened about a year ago. The sound of Beethoven plays over the speakers; it complements the rain against the window.

The violet eyed vixen wears a short black skirt with galaxy print leggings and combat boots. A V-neck t-shirt proudly displays the Jolly Roger. The skull and crossbones are a vibrant yellow instead of the usual white.

As she pays, she swipes a credit card with the name “Laura K. Reign” on it. She takes a seat on a worn-out couch and waits for her drink, watching her laptop work away as the fans hum.

A raven, about the age of 34, took her order and now delivers her drink. She wears black Converse, faded black skinny jeans with neon yellow studs around the pockets. A black lace choker around her neck is hardly visible against sleek black feathers. She wears a black t-shirt with a dripping yellow anarchist A printed on it and neon green streak is dyed in the feathers on her head, in stark contrast to the black and yellow that covers the rest of her.

_“I take it you are in for a long night Di… Laura?”_ inquires the raven with an expression of concern as she sets the dirty chai before the fox. Laura’s dry eyes gaze at the raven’s, drifting as she does so. *“I have a lot of work ahead of me, Lenore. I have to watch to make sure no one tampers with it.”* A pause. Lenore looks more concerned, _“are you sure you should have given him the source code?”_ *“Yeah… he needs it to stay safe.”*

Though she is tired, she is excited about her new PineBook. All the hardware and firmware is open-source and she has checked all the code for back doors herself. The process took months, but it will be worth it. She is so close to done; the coffee will keep her going.

The PineBook is currently encrypting an Ubuntu Operating System with VeraCrypt. It will take hours to finish, possibly all night. After that she needs to install a hidden OS using the blank space on the drive but the whole drive is already filled with junk data.

It will be impossible to distinguish where one OS ends and the other begins or even that there is another OS. She also still needs to install Tails Linux on a jump drive for future use on the go.

A device that resembles an old pager buzzes in her pocket. She enters a 27-character long password and checks the message: _“Be patient… the books are where they can’t be burned. The world can read soon enough.”_

There is no number or name attached to the message, but she knows who it is from. Only one other person, that she knows of, has a like device and the literary allusion lets her know it hasn't been stolen by someone else.

A bloodhound walks in, an officer in uniform. He approaches the Raven and the Fox.

_“If you don’t have a warrant, you are wasting your time… like the last 10 snoops who poked their noses into my business._

_“Yes, I have a business license. Yes, me and my employees all have food handler’s permits. Yes, I think it’s stupid I need to have them. Yes, I’ve paid my taxes. Yes, taxation is theft. Yes, I will still get you a drink if you pay for it. No, I do not consent to being searched… is that all? Okay, goodbye!”_ Lenore waves her hand as she walks away from the officer.

_“Unfortunately for you, we have a warrant this time. Unfortunately for us, it is only for security footage.”_

_“Yeah right, on what charges? Making coffee? Let me see that!”_ Lenore practically rips the warrant out of the officer’s hand, _“You're looking into Laura? For Murder! I can’t believe she would violate the NAP! 

“I can’t believe this! She was just here, too! Ordered her usual, with an extra shot! Said it was going to be a late night… must be because she was planning on running.

“Here, come with me into the back, I’ll download the footage for you. We get everyone’s faces as they come in. Just don’t trip on the wires or break anything…”_ Lenore escorts the officer to the back room, giving Laura the chance to slip out the front door, but not before wiping her prints off the PineBook.

She leaves it behind to give the police some ‘evidence’ to distract themselves with. It was brand new so there was nothing incriminating on it yet. If the officer is dumb enough to unplug it will mess up the encryption process and damage the drive, making it take that much longer before they realize there is nothing worthwhile on it. Still, such a waste.

Laura smirks as she walks out into the rain, she could always avoid giving the cameras a clear view of her face; she set them up herself, so she knew where they were pointed.

She keeps the credit card with her as she walks off casually. She has questions and it has answers; no one will question her if she doesn’t run.

A radio operator three miles from the coffee shop browses through a thumb drive containing many of Edgar Allen Poe's works as PDF files, wondering which of his coworkers lost it. He is blissfully unaware that radio tower has been compromised by the stray thumb drive ans that he has more than one computer to wipe if he wants to stop the BleakDecember.rofl worm virus which has already spread through the tower’s network.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> The monkey looked at the two photos. He had no idea who these people are, or how he'd even get started. He looked back up at O'Malley.
> 
> "I need a computer and a phone. Secured lines if possible. You need to trust me that no harm will come to you or the Volpe family. You already know the kind of people I work with, and it didn't take them long to find me. I will bring them back." Rimna said. He'd need the help of his former associates if he was to track these two as fast as possible.
> 
> ...


"Way ahead of you, laddy." O'Malley takes the photographs and places back in the envelope, which he sets on Rimna's seat. The old hound bends over sitting on the deck chair with a grunt and pulls a Halliburton suitcase from under it. Resting the suitcase on his lap, he pops it open and swivels it around so Rimna can see the contents. Inside is a satellite phone and a Toughbook laptop. "The laptop is a tad dated from I what I understand about such thingamajigs, but both it and phone are secure. My number is already dialed into the phone and the dossier files about our men are loaded onto the laptop. However, before you go, I need to ask two things of you, sonny."

O'Malley rests a hand Rimna's shoulder. "First, get yourself checked out at the hospital. You look haggard and I need to in tip-top shape. Let the docs have a look at you. Use the Volpe name if you have to."

"And the other thing?" Rimna asks intently. "You said two things."

A smile bends O'Malley's mustache upwards. "Sharp lad. While you're getting looked over, check on the others for me. Call me with how they're doing, especially our dear Fiametta ( @HopeTLioness ). The last days have trying for her too. You may want her assistance on this matter as well." O'Malley tosses the envelope in the briefcase, closes the briefcase, and hands it to Rimna, who grasps it. With a slight grunt, O'Malley pushes himself off the seat and stand. He holds an inviting arm out toward the stairs off the boat. 

"If that is all, I trust you can see your way off to this tub now. I have a few other appointments and calls to make this evening and I'm not getting younger." The hound hugs Rimna, clapping him on the back. "Stay safe and good luck."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 23, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "If that is all, I trust you can see your way off to this tub now. I have a few other appointments and calls to make this evening and I'm not getting younger." The hound hugs Rimna, clapping him on the back. "Stay safe and good luck."



Rimna nodded and went back to the SUV he stole from the warehouse, putting the briefcase on the passenger's seat. He turned the ignition key and the engine hummed to life. He couldn't take his eyes off the briefcase.

Suddenly, he was getting hugs and pats on the back from the very people he had sworn to hunt down. Was this really the right decision, he asked himself.  Yeah, Fia said the Volpes weren't traffickers and whatever but... someone innocent wouldn't have such firepower and such connections. O'Malley and Dex sounded like they've known each other forever. Did this mean his organization was in the pocket of some rich mobster? 

He sighed and took out the phone Dex gave him and dialed his number, getting the ever so familiar "The phone you are attempting to dial is out of reach" error, which the black ops organization used to mask potential misdials.

"This is a..." but before he could finish his identification, he was interrupted by a familiar voice.

"My dear boy... it's been so long since we last saw each other, wouldn't you say? How have you been?" a deep voice with a thick slavic accent spoke. It was the boss. Hearing him sent shivers down the monkey's spine.

"I uh... did I dial the wro..."

"No, you did not. I see you have made friends with gangsters now. And I thought you had retired. Regardless, you are still family to us and we will continue to support you but it will come at a very high cost. I want the paintings you stole from Jack. All of them. In addition, in the future there will come a time where I will need your help. If you do not do exactly as I say I will kill you. Dex will collect the paintings from the Volpe boat later, so have them stored there. Goodbye for now. It was nice hearing your voice again." the boss ended the call before Rimna could respond. 

"Fuck me." the monkey covered his face with both hands and just stood there in the SUV. Of course he'd know everything. Dex must have told him.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna nodded and went back to the SUV he stole from the warehouse, putting the briefcase on the passenger's seat. He turned the ignition key and the engine hummed to life. He couldn't take his eyes off the briefcase.
> 
> Suddenly, he was getting hugs and pats on the back from the very people he had sworn to hunt down. Was this really the right decision, he asked himself.  Yeah, Fia said the Volpes weren't traffickers and whatever but... someone innocent wouldn't have such firepower and such connections. O'Malley and Dex sounded like they've known each other forever. Did this mean his organization was in the pocket of some rich mobster?
> 
> ...


Through tactical binoculars, a gray ram dressed in black clothing gazed at the monkey in the car. The coupe he was sitting in with a seal, who also clothed in black, had tinted one-way windows, masking them from view. The ram nudges the seal sharply.

"Call the boss," he orders, still staring through the binoculars. "The monkey looks like he's leaving, but is taking his sweet time. I don't want to tangle with him, though. He looks ex-military. I rigged a dagger GPS tracker on that SUV while he was on boat with the old dog. The boss can send some guys to arrange an accident for him on the road."

"SUVs have horrible safety records," chortles the seal as he speed-dials a number of his smartphone.

The ram smirks beneath the binoculars. "We'll wait for the monkey to leave."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 23, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The ram smirks beneath the binoculars. "We'll wait for the monkey to leave."



Rimna completely unaware that he was being tracked by a mysterious duo decided he should get the paintings on the boat. He backed his SUV as close as he could and begun to unload them.

"What's that laddy?" O'Malley took notice of him immediately.

"Don't ask. Keep them somewhere safe and Dex will come to retrieve them. Just... uh... please make sure no one touches them." the monkey said. This didn't sound too pleasing to him, as O'Malley liked to be informed about everything for the sake of the Volpes, but then again, he also knew this was probably the business of their organization since Dex was involved again. 

"This best not be trouble, boyo. But fine, bring them here and I'll keep them safe for our friend. It's good that he'll take these away. Having laundered paintings puts a target on us." the old wolfhound couldn't resist to let him know that he was, in fact, well aware of his these things worked. Rimna nodded.

And after bringing all the paintings to the ship, he went back to his SUV and drove straight to the hospital to get himself checked and maybe even get some painkillers and adrenaline shots if he could. He parked it as close to the entrance as possible, put his gun in the briefcase, took it with him and went inside.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 23, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Ringing phone stopped the match for Zbigniev, with annoyed face he looked at the phone just to see the security boss, Ivan calling him.
> -Yeah? Just make it quick...- bobcat spoke with bored voice as he filled up his glass with vodka.
> -Boss there is some guy at the back entrance, pitbull, he said he has an offer for you. - Ivan spoke with scratchy voice
> -Oh yeah? I was sure this place was concealed better... anyway, is someone there with him?
> ...


"Why thank you, sir." Putting on his friendliest smile, Virgin steps into the office. "Don't mind if I do."

The commotion from the boxing on the television washes over him. Coming in the warehouse, he'd noticed that some random lupine worker had been laid out on the warehouse floor bleeding from the head. The rest of the workers were packaging product like nothing happened, except for the rare furtive glance at their semi-conscious colleague.

_This cat is on point_, thought Virgin, satisfied. _I think came to the right place_.

"Let me just say first, Bobcat, I like your management style." Virgin grins, baring his large canine teeth. He plops down in the seat before the bobcat's clean desk. The pitbull stands the briefcase up on the carpeted floor. "No enough dudes put their foot down when a worker fucks up. You do and I salute." He threw a little salute at Zbigniev. 

Zbigneiv examined silently from across the desk, interested, but intently focused. 

_He definitely has a holdout handgun in the desk if this gets dog ugly_, muses Virgin. _Smart, but unnecessary_.

"Before I make my offer to you, allow me to walk you through my resume a bit so you know who you're dealing with here. I'll make short and sweet, which it how I like to take care of peeps. I came up through the Army in the ole US of A, made it into Special Forces, specifically Delta. That's where I picked up my callsign, Virgin. After awhile, I concluded my talents were being wasted and the uniform didn't fit me anymore, so I made the move to private sector. I did PMC work for the Blackwater boys back when they were hot, but became an enforcer for one of the coke cartels south of the border. A client here in Italy bought out my contract exclusively, I'm an expat here now." Virgin cracks another toothy grin. "Any questions so far?"


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 23, 2018)

She was walking the unknown once more. That was fine. She has always been dealing with that feeling. The feeling that in the room she is the last to know.

But that was okay too. For in the end she is the one who knows all of what happened.

For that reason the cocker spaniel known as Winnie was making her way to a yacht.

"Those guys sure know how to make an impression."

She smiled looking at the yacht. The signs were so clear that they could be blinding for others.

Money. For the yacht was luxurious.
Power. For they were clearly there at such a time.
Influencing. For they knew who she was.

She let herself in walking with a smile and easy step as her job demanded. Entering she took on the presence of O'Malley and the signs someone else might have been there before. Good to know. She smiled fixing her hair behind her shoulders before speaking to him.

"I heard you were needing a hand O'Malley?"


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 23, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Why thank you, sir." Putting on his friendliest smile, Virgin steps into the office. "Don't mind if I do."
> 
> The commotion from the boxing on the television washes over him. Coming in the warehouse, he'd noticed that some random lupine worker had been laid out on the warehouse floor bleeding from the head. The rest of the workers were packaging product like nothing happened, except for the rare furtive glance at their semi-conscious colleague.
> 
> ...


Bobcat returned the salute, he was also in the army... Red Army, old bobcat was not soft...

*"Thank you, Sir! My name is Zbigniev, just for papers of course"* As he laughed, relaxed behind the table. Almost immediately bobcat pulled out the bottle of vodka from the drawer and filled the glasses up.

*"I do not hurt my own sir! I am the gentleman! If you are talking about a lupine he just had an accident! I have already dispatched a medic to him! It happened literally a second ago"* Bobcat looked at the dog with the greedy smile, he wanted him to know he was lying.
*
"Do you drink Virgin? When I was in the army that was the way we made our sobs go away... ahhh... these were fun times"* Bobcat looked at the pitbull and he saw his kin, he also liked what the bobcat enjoyed.
*
"Of course I have few questions for you! First one would be why did you join the army in the first place? For me, it was quite... mixed approach."* Bobcat laughed again showing his sharp teeth. The empty eyes could break anyone...

*"The second question would be..."* As he finished entire glass with one sip *"ahhh... Who are you working for?"

"The third question is how do you know about my existence?"* Bobcat looked at the canine with a murder in his eyes... Gun was right next to him... he was trigger happy...
*
"Here, please focus as it is very important to my fragile soul. What do you know about Eastern Connections?"* Massive coalition of eastern European mafia, Zbigniev was important figure there, it is only a beggining of the mafia influence in this part of the world. It was important for the bobcat to create trade routes.
*
"And the last question, for now! What is the offer...?"*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 24, 2018)

The monkey walked in the hospital. A familiar sight and not a pleasant one at that. He was greeted by a different receptionist than the one who sent him off earlier that day.

"Buona sera signore!" the female doe said

"I'm sorry, do you speak English?" he asked. She gave him a "wait a moment" sign and called someone on the phone, talking to them in Italian. A minute later a male german shepherd came through the door and he looked annoyed. He had a doctor's uniform on.

"Can I help you?" the dog said coldly. Rimna eyed him up.

"Yeah. I'm looking for a female feline who goes by the name of Fia(@HopeTLioness ), she should be here. And I'm supposed to get checked up and get a few prescriptions." the primate could picture how this one was going to play out. The doctor was going to...

"What do you think this is, a free concert? We won't discuss our patients with random people and if you want to get checked up, sign up for a visit and come back when your appointment is due! Is that all?" the dog tried to intimidate him. He figured it must be because of the way he was dressed. He looked like a stereotypical gangster with that massive gold chain and tactical clothes. So he thought he should use that to his advantage.

"I'm afraid Don Volpe insists." and after speaking his name, the doctor's body froze in fear. He adjusted his neck button, gulped slowly and nodded.

"I uh... I'll get you checked right away. If you are to follow me, we'll get you to a nice room and see what we can do. Meanwhile, we'll look for the feline you asked for. So eh... what... what's wrong, why do you need medical assistance?" the german shepherd tried to act as calm as possible. Rimna found that amusing.

"Oh, just chest pains. I was actually here earlier today but I had to leave for work... sparring accident with my partner. He went harder on me than usual and I wasn't ready to block him." the monkey made a story up. Truth is, he couldn't remember what Dex had told the staff but he figured it wouldn't matter at this point. The doctor just nodded and laughed nervously, and soon after, he took him to one of their best offices and told him to wait there. For a dodgy mafia hopsital this looked great, and felt great. He lied down on the bed and waited.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2018)

@Unicon @Rimna 

In a room, Fiametta was sitting in a chair beside the bed of one of the victims. She just inform them the great news of her and her friends donating money to them, while also helping them find a place to stay and a job. Seeing their shocked and happy faces was a pleasing sight for her. She felt that she was Father Christmas bringing gifts to the children on Christmas Eve. After she said her goodbyes, she walked out of the room and closed the door behind her. She then starts to walk down the hallway of the hospital and decided to browse. At the nurse station, a group of four nurses are commuting with one another, and on the other side, there's a patient being seen by a doctor in a room. Then, her ears perked up when she heard a conversation in another room on the far side of the room. She sees a feline woman holding an older male feline's hand with somber eyes. 
"Oh, papa', please don't leave me. I need you. I don't know what would I do without you." 
The father coughed a bit before he spoke to her weakly. "My dear....don't worry.. about me. Everything... will work out fine. No matter what, I....I will always be.. with... you. S-so.. chin up... and be strong... my kit." He reaches out and strokes the girl's cheek while rubbing the tear off from the side.

Kit. That was what her father use to call her when she was a kitten. When everything were simple, and happy. Before the tragedy befell her parents. And then she remembered her friends. Celeste, Rosa, and even her lover, Leonardo. They're all gone.

Gone....

"Miss, are you alright?"

Fia snapped back into reality and see a bunny nurse standing in front of her looking concerned. 

"Hm? OH! Uh, yes. I am fine." she cleared her throat and reached her face and felt the tears on her cheeks. She uses the back of her hand to wipe the tear away and cleared her throat. "I'm fine. Just...peachy." 

Suddenly, the german shepard doctor that talked to @Rimna came up to her. "Excuse me, ma'am, is your name 'Fia' by any chance?" 

Fia raised an eyebrow at the doctor. "Yes, my name is Fia. What do you want?"

"There's a gentleman...a monkey who wishes to see you. He's in Room 635 which is one of our nicer rooms we offer. I'm sure Signore Volpe would be pleased, right?"

She blinked at the canine, clearly noting that something must have happened between him and the primate. She nod to him. "Yes. The Don will be please that you are helping one of his top body guards to get back into top shape."

"Y-Y-Yes, yes! We strive to take care of everyone the best of our abilities."

"Good. You said he's in Room 635 right? I'll go to him now. Thank you." She walks away and head to find Rimna. 10 minutes later, she find his room and knocks on the door. When he answered, she entered the room and closed the door. "Hey there. You were lookin' for me?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 25, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Good. You said he's in Room 635 right? I'll go to him now. Thank you." She walks away and head to find Rimna. 10 minutes later, she find his room and knocks on the door. When he answered, she entered the room and closed the door. "Hey there. You were lookin' for me?"



"Hey Fia. How have you been?" Rimna asked. He had already taken out the laptop and the phone and placed them on the bed where he was lying, still waiting for someone to check him up.

"I'm good. The people we rescued are recovering well too. So what's this about?" - she said

"Come here and take a look at these two. O'Malley wants me to find them. I'm going to contact my people and ask for help... and speaking of that, I figured out what to do with the paintings. Unfortunately we won't be getting any money from them but that's for the better. It's taken care of." the monkey explained as he handed her the laptop. The feline sat next to him and saw the opened files. But before she could say anything, a male badger in his late 50s entered the room. He was short and fat and looked even more annoyed than the German shepherd from earlier. Fia pulled the laptop closer to her to cover it as she continued to read through the info provided there.

"Sparring accident huh? Alright boy, take off your shirt and let me see what can be done." this guy must have been the experienced doctor his spooked colleague mentioned. Rimna pouted but in the end complied. The doctor was carrying a briefcase of his own and from it he pulled out the monkey's x-ray from earlier in the day. He looked at it, then at him, then back at it and then went to poke around to see where it hurt the most. His patient clenched his teeth when the doc pushed him near the heart.

"Alright. So what do you want from me?" the badger took out a spray and sprayed a bunch of it on Rimna's chest. It was very cold, so much that it made him gasp for air.

"Ayyy! So cold! I want strong painkillers and maybe adrenaline shots." the primate responded as he was putting his clothes back on.

"Adrenaline shots, huh? What do you think this is, the movies? But... I suppose I have to give you something. Here, take two of these before you start conducting your business. You won't feel a thing and will be able to operate at full capacity, but prolonged exposure to stress will only damage your chest even more. I'll give you a couple of adrenaline shots but I suggest you don't use them because your heart has been slightly bruised by your "sparring accident". Only take them if it's a life or death situation, otherwise the pills are okay. That will be 1,000 euro." the badger explained. The whole time he tried not to look at Fia because he didn't want to deal with more of Volpe's people.

"Here you go. Thank you." Rimna pulled the cash out of his pocket and gave it to him. The doctor was a bit surprised, but he shrugged, took the roll of money and said he'll give him the shots in a bit, and then left.

"Anyway... do you have any idea where I can start looking for them? And would you want to join me in the search?" Rimna turned to Fia once the doctor left the room.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Hey Fia. How have you been?" Rimna asked. He had already taken out the laptop and the phone and placed them on the bed where he was lying, still waiting for someone to check him up.
> 
> "I'm good. The people we rescued are recovering well too. So what's this about?" - she said
> 
> ...




Fia had took the laptop and scrolled through the files. She giggled to herself when the doctor sprayed Rimna on the chest. After the doctor left, Rimna turned to her. 




Rimna said:


> "Anyway... do you have any idea where I can start looking for them? And would you want to join me in the search?"



"Let's see...for Signore Ricci, he has a home in Croatia by the beaches. As for Signore Ferrari, he should be here in Trieste on vacation. I think he's in Villa Opicina. " she hands Rimna back the laptop. "I would love to join your search, but unless O'Malley or even the Don wants me to go with you, I am needed back on the yacht."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 25, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Let's see...for Signore Ricci, he has a home in Croatia by the beaches. As for Signore Ferrari, he should be here in Trieste on vacation. I think he's in Villa Opicina. " she hands Rimna back the laptop. "I would love to join your search, but unless O'Malley or even the Don wants me to go with you, I am needed back on the yacht."



Rimna nodded. He thought he'd be solo operative, but it was worth asking. 

"Alright, thank you for the info. I am sorry for having to use the Don's name. I hope it doesn't get you into trouble. I need to rest a bit and get my adrenaline shots and I'll start with the one here... depending on what my former team tells me. I just... nevermind, thank you for your help. I likely wouldn't be here without you and the others." the monkey took the laptop back from her and opened up a local map to see where this Villa Opicina is.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna nodded. He thought he'd be solo operative, but it was worth asking.
> 
> "Alright, thank you for the info. I am sorry for having to use the Don's name. I hope it doesn't get you into trouble. I need to rest a bit and get my adrenaline shots and I'll start with the one here... depending on what my former team tells me. I just... nevermind, thank you for your help. I likely wouldn't be here without you and the others." the monkey took the laptop back from her and opened up a local map to see where this Villa Opicina is.



"No problemo, Signore. If you need anything, just call me or O'Malley. We will help you with anything we can." She gets up from her seat, yawn and stretched. " Man, I'm tired. I think I will go and take a nap. Good luck, Rimna." She wave at him before leaving his room, leaving the hospital, and head towards the yacht.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 26, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "What's that laddy?" O'Malley took notice of him immediately.
> 
> "Don't ask. Keep them somewhere safe and Dex will come to retrieve them. Just... uh... please make sure no one touches them." the monkey said. This didn't sound too pleasing to him, as O'Malley liked to be informed about everything for the sake of the Volpes, but then again, he also knew this was probably the business of their organization since Dex was involved again.
> 
> ...






Whimsycal said:


> For that reason the cocker spaniel known as Winnie was making her way to a yacht.
> 
> ......
> She let herself in walking with a smile and easy step as her job demanded. Entering she took on the presence of O'Malley and the signs someone else might have been there before. Good to know. She smiled fixing her hair behind her shoulders before speaking to him.
> ...




Wulf stood by as Rimna left, letting him and O'Malley have their space to talk privately.   Then he stepped over to talk just as the new Cocker Spaniel came up.  She was certainly easy on the eyes, Wulf thought.

"Evening miss,"  He said to her with a grin and a wink.  "The name's Canavar.  Wulf Canavar."  He held out his hand. to shake hers.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 26, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf stood by as Rimna left, letting him and O'Malley have their space to talk privately.   Then he stepped over to talk just as the new Cocker Spaniel came up.  She was certainly easy on the eyes, Wulf thought.
> 
> "Evening miss,"  He said to her with a grin and a wink.  "The name's Canavar.  Wulf Canavar."  He held out his hand. to shake hers.



She took his hand and shake it lightly. She smiled at him.

"My what a gentleman, I am Winnifred. But you can just call me Winnie."

She said with a wink and a giggle. She took into account his posture and his grip on her hand. It wasnt hard. Meaning he didnt know her. A soft grip for a stranger you dont consider a threat.

Just for the chance to meet new people it was worth hearing O'Malley


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 26, 2018)

_Somewhere near the outskirts of Trieste, a young shark approaches a surprisingly crowded area filled with people shouting and engines revving. Among that crowd, there was a panther lighting a cigarette. Just the man he was looking for. But before he could wave to him, his phone rang. He grabbed it from his pocket, slightly annoyed, and didn’t even bother to look at the number before putting it next to his ear. He said proudly, “This is Lex Barrington, Professional street racer. Who is this?”
_
“Professional racer, huh? Well, it’s Aaron here, and before you say anything, do you have a while. I’ve got a big story to tell you.”

_Lex looked up, and realized the panther was waving at him. He waved back, and put his hand out, intending to ask him to wait. The panther seemed to understand, so Lex leaned on a lamppost, and placed the phone back on his ear. “Yeah, I’ve got a while. Tell me your story.”

———————————————————————An hour of excited storytelling later—-——————————————————

"Lemme get this straight. You completed the mission the Contractor gave you, and went out for a party. While you were there, chaos broke out and you had killed two people: Zhivago and Roxanne. After that, you had tracked a Jeep down to a manor owned by a mafia. Then it was gassed, so you had escaped onto a yacht owned by said mafia. Did I get it all?”
_
“Most of it. You forgot the mafia war.”
_
“WHAT?!”_

Aaron snickered from hearing his apprentice’s shouting. More recently, he had spotted (and taunted) the intruder and reported back to Claudia, who said he could go back to his room if he wanted. Then he used the time to chat to his good friend. He replied to Lex, "Well, where are you?"

Silence.

"Lex?"
_
“I forgot to tell you, but I’m in Italy."_

Now it was Aaron’s turn to shout, “Why are you in Italy?!”

He was slightly scared now, _“W-well, I made a bet to someone in this city called Trieste, and-“_

“Hold on. Trieste?”

_“Y-yes. I came here to race someone, and I’d get a huge reward if I won. A-am I in trouble?”_

“I’M IN TRIESTE RIGHT NOW!”

Lex has never heard Aaron shout at him like that, but tried to remain positive. _“Really? Wow, what a coincidence, huh? Should we meet?”_

After some thinking and a few frustrated noises, Aaron decided to meet him at the hospital by the docks.

_“I’ll see you in an hour!”_ Lex chirped before hanging up.

Aaron was boiling with frustration as he stepped out of his room. He can’t believe the shark would just leave without telling him. _When I see him, I’m gonna give him a piece of my mind._ Grumbling, he exits the yacht and as he does, he sees O’ Malley, who he hasn’t properly introduced himself too, and a cocker spaniel who he didn’t recognize (@Whimsycal). They seem to be having a chat, so he leaves them to talk. When he reaches the hospital’s front doors, he sniffed himself, realizing he needs a shower.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 26, 2018)

Near the hospital Jack and chris counted the loot that the young Jackal took from the little side job they had. Jack was practically drooling at how rich he was gonna be but Chris was leaning on a wall watching for anything suspicious.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 27, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> She took his hand and shake it lightly. She smiled at him.
> 
> "My what a gentleman, I am Winnifred. But you can just call me Winnie."
> 
> ...




Wulf noticed how she analyzed the handshake.   Ahh, so there was more to this 'Winnie' than meets the eye.  He did not release her hand, still holding it quite gently.  Wulf tilted his head in that characteristic canine look, and raised an eyebrow.

"Very intrigued to meet you." he said smoothly, looking into her eyes.  Then quickly, he leaned in close, head next to hers, mouth to her ear.

"Perhaps we might find each other alone later," he whispered, for her ear only.  Then, he stepped back to a companionable distance to allow Winnie her own space and winked.   Wulf turned to the old hound dog.

"So, O'Malley, what's next Old Salt?  What have you got cooked up for us this time?"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> _Somewhere near the outskirts of Trieste, a young shark approaches a surprisingly crowded area filled with people shouting and engines revving. Among that crowd, there was a panther lighting a cigarette. Just the man he was looking for. But before he could wave to him, his phone rang. He grabbed it from his pocket, slightly annoyed, and didn’t even bother to look at the number before putting it next to his ear. He said proudly, “This is Lex Barrington, Professional street racer. Who is this?”
> _
> “Professional racer, huh? Well, it’s Aaron here, and before you say anything, do you have a while. I’ve got a big story to tell you.”
> 
> ...


Behind Aaron, a work van slides up to the curb and the rear doors fly open before it skids to a halt. Four racoon workers in loose, blue cleaning uniforms hop out onto the street and briskly walk toward the hospital carrying large, long work-boxes. Their sky blue work-caps are pulled low over their faces. One of the racoons gives Aaron a brief sideways glance before snapping his head back forward. As he walks through the hospital's sliding glass doors, he fishes a cellphone out of his pocket and flips it open before rounding a corner inside with his coworkers. 

Inside the van, a lone racoon driver remains, who also has out his cellphone. He takes a picture of Aaron and dials a number into his phone, cupping his ear with it. His eyes bore through the window at Aaron on the street.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Behind Aaron, a work van slides up to the curb and the rear doors fly open before it skids to a halt. Four racoon workers in loose, blue cleaning uniforms hop out onto the street and briskly walk toward the hospital carrying large, long work-boxes. Their sky blue work-caps are pulled low over their faces. One of the racoons gives Aaron a brief sideways glance before snapping his head back forward. As he walks through the hospital's sliding glass doors, he fishes a cellphone out of his pocket and flips it open before rounding a corner inside with his coworkers.


Aaron watched the 4 raccoons walk into the hospital. When one of them looked at him, he stared back with no expression on his face. He wasn’t in the best of moods at that moment. As the raccoons walked into the hospital, Aaron’s keen ears caught a very faint _snap _among the noises of the docks.


Unicon said:


> Inside the van, a lone racoon driver remains, who also has out his cellphone. He takes a picture of Aaron and dials a number into his phone, cupping his ear with it. His eyes bore through the window at Aaron on the street.


Aaron turned back to the van to see the raccoon driver staring at him while he makes a call. Aaron glared back in frustration. _What now? _He thought to himself. When the call ended, he walked up to the van and knocked on the driver’s seat, and asked (though it sounded like shouting) “Hey, did you take a pic of me?”


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Near the hospital Jack and chris counted the loot that the young Jackal took from the little side job they had. Jack was practically drooling at how rich he was gonna be but Chris was leaning on a wall watching for anything suspicious.


A black SUV with tinted windows sidles up to the two. The opaque rear window facing them rolled down, revealing the face of a middle-aged raccoon wearing gold-rimmed aviator shades. The racoon tilts down his shades with a meaty heavily-ringed hand, peering at Jack disinterestedly over them. He coughs, clearing his throat. 

"Jackie boy," the raccoon says in thick, wheezing voice. "Come along for a ride with me." He beckons the jackal toward the SUV.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron watched the 4 raccoons walk into the hospital. When one of them looked at him, he stared back with no expression on his face. He wasn’t in the best of moods at that moment. As the raccoons walked into the hospital, Aaron’s keen ears caught a very faint _snap _among the noises of the docks.
> 
> Aaron turned back to the van to see the raccoon driver staring at him while he makes a call. Aaron glared back in frustration. _What now? _He thought to himself. When the call ended, he walked up to the van and knocked on the driver’s seat, and asked (though it sounded like shouting) “Hey, did you take a pic of me?”


The driver points at himself, apparently confused. He waves Aaron closer toward the window, mouthing, "I can't hear you."


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The driver points at himself, apparently confused. He waves Aaron closer toward the window, mouthing, "I can't hear you."


Aaron just got more frustrated, a little too frustrated. But before he did anything "irrational", he took a deep breath and calmed down. He motioned back to the driver to lower his window.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron just got more frustrated, a little too frustrated. But before he did anything "irrational", he took a deep breath and calmed down. He motioned back to the driver to lower his window.


The raccoon lifts up the Glock 18 he was hiding under the dashboard and fires through the driver side window on full auto. Glass shards streak by Aaron's face, blinding him temporarily. Inside the van, the racoon twists and writhes in the van, keeping the Glock leveled at the blown-out window while he pushes his booted feet against the driver side door. He raises his free hand above his head and opens the passenger side door. Levering himself out with a quick kick off the driver side door, he spills out onto the road and takes cover behind the hood of the van. 

Protected, he opens fire on Aaron again.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 28, 2018)

_I knew it was a trap. I KNEW IT! _was the only thing going through his head. He was lucky enough that none of the shards hit him, but none of the raccoon's gunshots made contact with him either. Aaron immediately looked around for any cover. Anything that would be able to shield him from a speeding bullet. He looked left, nothing. Right, nothing. Only thing left was straight ahead: the van itself. Aaron rolled his eyes, before using the time given to him by the raccoon needing to reload his Glock to jump at him. Aaron instantly pinned him down, and with hidden blade right next to his neck, he asked with a calm voice, "May I ask what was that all about?"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> _I knew it was a trap. I KNEW IT! _was the only thing going through his head. He was lucky enough that none of the shards hit him, but none of the raccoon's gunshots made contact with him either. Aaron immediately looked around for any cover. Anything that would be able to shield him from a speeding bullet. He looked left, nothing. Right, nothing. Only thing left was straight ahead: the van itself. Aaron rolled his eyes, before using the time given to him by the raccoon needing to reload his Glock to jump at him. Aaron instantly pinned him down, and with hidden blade right next to his neck, he asked with a calm voice, "May I ask what was that all about?"


"What are you going to do with that blade?" A wide grin spills across the raccoon's face. "Shave me?"

He laughs knowingly, intimidated. "Do your worst."


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "What are you going to do with that blade?" A wide grin spills across the raccoon's face. "Shave me?"
> 
> He laughs knowingly, intimidated. "Do your worst."


"Well," Aaron said, "Today's actually your lucky day." He slowly lifted his blade, and kicked the gun away. "I won't kill you, I've spilled enough blood for one day anyway..." Aaron stood up, and immediately flipped the raccoon, chest on the tarmac road, and sat on him.  He was a little heavy for his age. "Just tell me what you were doing there and I'll let you go." Aaron said while releasing a grin.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> "Well," Aaron said, "Today's actually your lucky day." He slowly lifted his blade, and kicked the gun away. "I won't kill you, I've spilled enough blood for one day anyway..." Aaron stood up, and immediately flipped the raccoon, chest on the tarmac road, and sat on him.  He was a little heavy for his age. "Just tell me what you were doing there and I'll let you go." Aaron said while releasing a grin.


"Well, you can't sit on me forever," heaves the raccoon. "You are heavy, though."

He slips a push dagger from its holster in his right sleeve while getting ready to shift his weight.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> A black SUV with tinted windows sidles up to the two. The opaque rear window facing them rolled down, revealing the face of a middle-aged raccoon wearing gold-rimmed aviator shades. The racoon tilts down his shades with a meaty heavily-ringed hand, peering at Jack disinterestedly over them. He coughs, clearing his throat.
> 
> "Jackie boy," the raccoon says in thick, wheezing voice. "Come along for a ride with me." He beckons the jackal toward the SUV.


"Right. Take a ride with a complete utter stranger in a black van with glass you can barely see through. No thanks" he said and went back to counting the loot chris glared at the raccoon. Why did he call him Jackie?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Right. Take a ride with a complete utter stranger in a black van with glass you can barely see through. No thanks" he said and went back to counting the loot chris glared at the raccoon. Why did he call him Jackie?


"Maybe I didn't introduce myself properly," growls the racoon, tapping his ringed fingers on the glass for attention. "You used to work for us in a certain capacity. Your old employer died at the hands of the Volpes. I would like to discuss this and other things with you. In this fucking car. Now are you going to come in here like a sensible guy or am I going to have have you dragged in this car?"

The racoon peels off the shades. His bloodshot brown eyes are dead serious.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Maybe I didn't introduce myself properly," growls the racoon, tapping his ringed fingers on the glass for attention. "You used to work for us in a certain capacity. Your old employer died at the hands of the Volpes. I would like to discuss this and other things with you. In this fucking car. Now are you going to come in here like a sensible guy or am I going to have have you dragged in this car?"
> 
> The racoon peels off the shades. His bloodshot brown eyes are dead serious.



"Perhaps you didn't hear me." Jack growled standing up and taking out his two swords while chris grabbed his blade as well. "I'm not coming. Now beat it trash panda!"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Perhaps you didn't hear me." Jack growled standing up and taking out his two swords while chris grabbed his blade as well. "I'm not coming. Now beat it trash panda!"


"No, my boy. You didn't hear me. I said to walk yourself into this car. You could choose not to and because I am not a man given to repeating himself or hyperbole, I could cap your ass right here in these streets." The window rolls down completely, exposing the fine pinstriped suit the racoon is wearing and the gold-plated pistols he has pointed at in general direction of Jack and Chris.

"But I won't shoot either of you because if you don't find your asses into this car now, you're as good as dead. A hit has been put out on you both. People are displeased by the antics you pulled at the Volpe place. Serious people. If you want to live long enough to spend your score and maybe make a little more money, hop in. If not, I'll send flowers to your funeral. Your ladyfriend would like that." The racoon lowers the pistol a fraction.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

———————-


Via Castello - Trieste, Italia


———————-

It was early dawn, and we were just preparing to open for the day. Josie was helping set up the new dresses downstairs, as my wife was sewing a new one for a very important client. We live right above our shop, so we can work from home; there’s no need for a commute to work.


“Celine!” I shouted from across the room.


“How’s the dress going?”



“It’s looking great! Our new client will love it!” She happily exclaimed, as the steady hum of the sewing machine accompanied the patting of the rain outside. The needle gracefully joined the two fabrics together.



“That’s great! I’ve got to get going, have some groceries to pick up, we should be expecting a call from the new client soon, see you soon, ciao Bella!”



As I walked out the down the stairs, the phone began to ring


“Could you get that please Josie?” Celine shouted.


“Sure mom!” The young fawn said excitingly


“Boungiorno! Whitetail tailors, the best in Trieste! How may I help you?”


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "No, my boy. You didn't hear me. I said to walk yourself into this car. You could choose not to and because I am not a man given to repeating himself or hyperbole, I could cap your ass right here in these streets." The window rolls down completely, exposing the fine pinstriped suit the racoon is wearing and the gold-plated pistols he has pointed at in general direction of Jack and Chris.
> 
> "But I won't shoot either of you because if you don't find your asses into this car now, you're as good as dead. A hit has been put out on you both. People are displeased by the antics you pulled at the Volpe place. Serious people. If you want to live long enough to spend your score and maybe make a little more money, hop in. If not, I'll send flowers to your funeral. Your ladyfriend would like that." The racoon lowers the pistol a fraction.


"Jack. I think we should hear him out." Chris told me letting his blade go. "Dont tell me your taking hi. Seriously!  What does this guy know about us huh?!" "Just do it!" He snapped making me flinch ". . .fine" I grumbled and put my swords away.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Bobcat returned the salute, he was also in the army... Red Army, old bobcat was not soft...
> 
> *"Thank you, Sir! My name is Zbigniev, just for papers of course"* As he laughed, relaxed behind the table. Almost immediately bobcat pulled out the bottle of vodka from the drawer and filled the glasses up.
> 
> ...



“Now allow me to answer those in the order received, sir,” Virgin says, holding up a placating hand. “Though I will say my previous complement still stands. I like a man who doesn’t just run his business, but owns his business. A boss has to command the respect and loyalty of his men. I don’t care about the accident your guy had out there on the floor. I’m not from the union. He should’ve been more careful.”

Virgin winks at the bobcat and seizes the glass of vodka.

“Oh and I drink, but never during deals,” Virgin explains, holding up the filled glass idly examining the clear liquid within. “It’s disrespectful to person I’m negotiating with if I don’t keep a clear mind. Now, if we come to terms here, I’ll go shot for shot with you, no problem, partner.” He lifts the glass in a small mock toast before resting it back on Bobcat’s desk.

_His father hit him across the face so hard he is surprised bone beneath hasn’t shattered. Drunks, especially practiced drunks, hit harder because their knuckles don’t hurt. Virgin’s knuckles hurt, from all the blows he landed on his father that the elder pitbull doesn’t seem to feel at all. Virgin is hurting bad, but his mother is hurt even worse and she can’t defend herself, unconscious on the floor behind him -_

_Now’s not the time to waltz down Reminiscing Road_, Virgin reminds himself. _Besides, there’re other reasons not drink at the moment_.

“But some of the guys rode with in Delta drank. Not me, though, at least not when I was in-country even I was behind the wire. Some of the guys say I was uptight about that, but I said I don’t fuck around. That’s how I got the name Virgin.” Virgin’s eyes focus beyond Bobcat. “As for why I joined, growing up, I didn’t have a lot of options. The Army was hiring and I was available. Match made.”

The pitbull scratches his head behind his short, but floppy ears. “Your next two questions I can tie together with one answer. I know about your business because it is my business to know about your business. More specifically, I’ve been hired by a third party to approach you with a three part offer. If you’ll excuse, I’m going to reach into my pocket now for some notes. Don’t shoot me with that holdout gun you’ve got in your desk now. We’re just getting to know each other.”

Holding one hand in peace to show he isn’t pulling a piece out, Virgin uses the other to slowly extract a folded piece of paper from his pocket, which he proceeds to unfold. Bullet point notes are scrawled on it.

“First, we’ll pay you a million dollar, hard US currency, as a retainer for making a few pesky pests go away. Permanently. As in killing them.  My employers can provide the logistical assistance in this matter, but the manpower is down to you. There are a few people who need killing, so bear with me here. There’s Aaron ( @Asassinator ) , who is assassin who doesn’t like killing people, which blows my mind because I like killing people. I mean, who does the odd kill hurt? Fiametta ( @HopeTLioness ) is a one of the Volpe battlemaids who takes out the trash, if you know what I mean. Jack and Chris ( @JackJackal ) , who are thieves who have some spiritual shit going on allegedly but still need to die. Rimna ( @Rimna ) is ex-Special Forces, so I’m kind of tempted to take him myself to see how tough he is, but either way, watch out for him. Wulf ( @Wulf Canavar ) has fucked us over one time too many and has a soft spot for the ladies, so you may want to use that.” Virgin claps his hands. “All in all, that is quite the hit list you’ll have there.”

The pitbull flips over the piece of paper.

“Here’s the part you’ll really like,” coos Virgin. “In exchange, my employers’ connections will become your connections. Cops and port security will be taken care of. No one will come sticking their nose into your business because we’ll greasing their palm with cold, hard cash. We’ll also give your control of not only Italy’s amphetamine market, but the whole underground recreational pharmaceuticals market here. You’re in the amphetamine game, heroin is the future. Afghanistan taught me that. We can connect with that market and make you a rich man. That’d also make your … eastern connections … very happy and wealthy as well.”

_Now to close the deal,_ thinks Virgin. “Fun fact. Did you know that a Zero Halliburton briefcase is exactly the perfect size for ten thousand one-hundred dollar bills?”

He lifts the Zero Halliburton brushed-aluminum briefcase onto the bobcat’s desk and clicks open the case. Used bills line the interior. “It’s all there.”

Virgin sits back down, letting Bobcat look over the money. “So deal or no deal?”


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Jack. I think we should hear him out." Chris told me letting his blade go. "Dont tell me your taking hi. Seriously!  What does this guy know about us huh?!" "Just do it!" He snapped making me flinch ". . .fine" I grumbled and put my swords away.


"Get in the car, boys," says the raccoon, holstering the pistol in his suit jacket. "Leave your weapons on curb. You've lost your weapons privileges for making me repeat myself. Come on. You're on a timetable."

The car pops opens and raccoon slides over to make space for the two, patting the seating.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Get in the car, boys," says the raccoon, holstering the pistol in his suit jacket. "Leave your weapons on curb. You've lost your weapons privileges for making me repeat myself. Come on. You're on a timetable."
> 
> The car pops opens and raccoon slides over to make space for the two, patting the seating.


I didnt like it but I complied as did chris we both set our weapons down and walked in "If those are taken while were gone You'll be sorry." I growled


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I didnt like it but I complied as did chris we both set our weapons down and walked in "If those are taken while were gone You'll be sorry." I growled





TacomaTheDeer said:


> ———————-
> 
> 
> Via Castello - Trieste, Italia
> ...


The two get into the backseat of the black SUV and it jerks to a start away from the sidewalk. The raccoon smoothes out his grey pinstriped suit with both hands. He looks sideways at the two huddled on the backseat next to him.

“Now that you two are done clowning around, let’s talk business,” the raccoon grumbles, producing a Cuban cigar from his suit jacket with a lighter. “My name is Rocco Procione. I’m one of the capos of the Procione family. The family has a rough couple of days, thanks in part to your shenanigans, but we’re getting back on our feet now. We’re strong enough now to pay back those we owe, in every meaning of the phrase. Provided you perform a final service for us, we are willing to let bygones be bygones and forgive and forget your betrayal, which is a rare mercy for such a grave sin. By stepping in this car, I assume you are interested in redemption.” Rocco lights the cigar and takes a long drag before exhaling, the smoke billowing from his mouth. Outside the SUV, the streets darken as night approaches.

“What I, and the family, need you to do is to assist us in killing a target at a secure location. I’m not telling you the details just yet, Jackie boy, but your skills as an escapist are needed here. Chris will back you up. I’m making a brief stop to place an order for some gear you’ll need for the job. You two knuckleheads will wait in the car until I get back.” Rocco leans in close to Chris. “Now, you both could not toe the line, but if you don’t, not only will that price on your heads not get lifted, but I’ll make it my personal mission to see that your gal pal Fia takes a dirt nap as well.” He sharply pokes a thick finger in Chris’s chest to drive home the point. The SUV halts suddenly and Rocco looks past the two outside.

“Ah. We have reached our destination. Well, mine at least.” Rocco rises and pushes past Jack and Chris, squeezing his burly frame past them. “Stay put, boys, and tuck in your goddamn knees so I can get by.”

Rocco finally escapes the cramped SUV and walks toward an ornate tailor shop white and green awning. The raccoon chest burns as he sees a CLOSED signed up on the door.

“Every day, more trials and tribulations,” sighs Rocco, the cigar still fuming in his mouth. “Jesus, Mary, and Joseph, have some mercy.” He steps up to door and bangs on it like owner owes him money.

“Open up!”Rocco shouts. “I’ve got a goddamn order for you to fill!”


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Well, you can't sit on me forever," heaves the raccoon. "You are heavy, though."
> 
> He slips a push dagger from its holster in his right sleeve while getting ready to shift his weight.


Aaron looked down at the raccoon preparing to do something with a dagger.  "Oh come on! I want to play nice an _this_ is how you treat me?" He shifted his left leg and stomped on the raccoon's right arm. He then used his blade to cut open the raccoon's uniform and pick the knife up, just to throw it to where the pistol was. "The offer's still open. Tell me why you did that and I set you free, or we can just wait for someone who wants to hurt you to come, and I hand you in. The choice is yours." As he finished talking, he reaches his hand out to grab a can of soda that dropped out of the van, and took a sip.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron looked down at the raccoon preparing to do something with a dagger.  "Oh come on! I want to play nice an _this_ is how you treat me?" He shifted his left leg and stomped on the raccoon's right arm. He then used his blade to cut open the raccoon's uniform and pick the knife up, just to throw it to where the pistol was. "The offer's still open. Tell me why you did that and I set you free, or we can just wait for someone who wants to hurt you to come, and I hand you in. The choice is yours." As he finished talking, he reaches his hand out to grab a can of soda that dropped out of the van, and took a sip.


"Get off," wheezes the racoon. "I can't breathe. Please." 

The racoon begins to shudder.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 29, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> A red fox, around the age of 24, with violet eyes and an American accent orders a dirty chai tea latte with an extra shot of espresso at a local coffee joint, Quoth, that opened about a year ago. The sound of Beethoven plays over the speakers; it complements the rain against the window.
> 
> The violet eyed vixen wears a short black skirt with galaxy print leggings and combat boots. A V-neck t-shirt proudly displays the Jolly Roger. The skull and crossbones are a vibrant yellow instead of the usual white.
> 
> ...


A snow leopard police officer steps from around the street corner and turns toward Laura. He unclips a flashlight from his belt and shines it in Laura’s face.

“Senora, if you would please have a word with me,” the officer says in a firm purr. “I would like to see some identification.”

*[Stay and give the him your identification] [Flee] [Fight him]*​


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> “Now allow me to answer those in the order received, sir,” Virgin says, holding up a placating hand. “Though I will say my previous complement still stands. I like a man who doesn’t just run his business, but owns his business. A boss has to command the respect and loyalty of his men. I don’t care about the accident your guy had out there on the floor. I’m not from the union. He should’ve been more careful.”
> 
> Virgin winks at the bobcat and seizes the glass of vodka.
> 
> ...





*"Ivan is the man I could trust with my life, vice versa of course. We have been together in Yugoslavia and during Kievan Business incident... I do not own them, I only own the machinery. They are with me as all of us are brothers... connected with bloodshed and alcohol but it is a story for a different time."* *Bobcat looked at Virgin's full glass, expressions and tone of the voice dictated it was something more personal than just discipline. Maybe the situation from the past? Most likely... bobcat was almost certain it was a drinking father, it happens in 90% of occasions. Zbigniev does not usually drink either but had to fill the glasses as the guest came over and had to be hosted perfectly... for a second the bobcat pondered was it really Virgin's father's case... and did he ended up with pitchfork in the head like Zbigniev's violent drinker...* *"We have the saying in Poland that the man that does not drink is either sick or evil... the way you talk Virgin identifies it is something else... I will not press of course! I will just consider that you have drunk it anyway!" **Bobcat laughed heartily, he really likes the Pitbull, it did not come often even to his own allies.** "Do not worry about a gun... It is only for when the situations goes bad, if I would like to hurt you then I would hold my love, Karina next to your neck"* *Feline humor very often placed him in solid problems... He did not bother with them usually but now he was concerned not to insul his guest, he was a traditionalist* *"I like your professionalism pitbull! I have seen too many laidbacks and assholes in the army... you really do not look like one but if only this! You do not ACT like one... I have joined the army for two main reasons, first was the forced training as the Soviet countries had to provide military training to every man and a second one was for a stray bullet to dig me a grave"* *bobcat laughed slightly in very low voice, ironically it was a deathwish that brought him throw all those years of dodging bullets to this conversation* *"They say that you need to keep your friends close but enemies closer, I hope I am in the first category them" **Bobcat smiled... with genuine smile, if Pitbull was lying then he was doing it perfectly... and would have a big problem if the feline found out*



*It was time to move one, there was no point in shaking the past, bobcat looked at the hitlist and took it gently, not to provoke his business partner** "Let's see... is it a circus guest list? The cleaner that doesn't clean... fucking Ghostbusters and womanizer? This is actually pretty hilarious... let's take a closer look... Aron* (@Asassinator )* I will not kill him... I will send him to Ukraine as an an organ donor... I hate fake professionals...* *Fiametta* (@HopeTLioness )*... hmm... one of my men will need to take her for a date as I do not hurt women personally... I am gentleman remember? Jack and Chris* (@JackJackal) *...alright I will crucify them... This guy!"* *Bobcat poked the photo of the primate* *"I know this guy!* (@Rimna)* he is breaking narc-businesses, right? Let's break him then"* *bobcat licked his teeth... it could get very bloody soon** "and last but not least the clumsy lady killer* (@Wulf Canavar )* hmm... yeah sure I will take it. It reminds me the days in NKVD... just tell me I will have to pack someone to train and send him to Syberia and I will wear my old Red Army outfit"* *bobcat laughed again, it will be a party... to remember*

*Bobcat sat back and watched as the Canine opened his briefcase up... 1mln was not really this much for him... his armored vehicle was worth more than this but the idea of new connections! That was what drove him to greedy smile! pharmaceutical market... anti depressants could do great in Eastern Europe... Eastern Connections* *"To be honest I do not think heroin will keep up much longer as larger doses of morphine from USA starts to push it out slowly, price is lower and high is similar" **Feline stood up and closed the case, he reached his hand to his guest and spoke slowly...* *"Deal" **it is going to be a good alliance*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 29, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> She was walking the unknown once more. That was fine. She has always been dealing with that feeling. The feeling that in the room she is the last to know.
> 
> But that was okay too. For in the end she is the one who knows all of what happened.
> 
> ...





Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf noticed how she analyzed the handshake.   Ahh, so there was more to this 'Winnie' than meets the eye.  He did not release her hand, still holding it quite gently.  Wulf tilted his head in that characteristic canine look, and raised an eyebrow.
> 
> "Very intrigued to meet you." he said smoothly, looking into her eyes.  Then quickly, he leaned in close, head next to hers, mouth to her ear.
> 
> ...


The Irish wolfhound gives a curt nod to Wulf and a hug to Winnie. He holds out the cocker-spaniel out before him by the shoulders as though inspecting an old friend who has been long absent. He beams at her.

“It’s great to see you, lass!” O’Malley exclaims. “Master Volpe would love lay eyes on you and catch up, but he is recovering from last night’s … frivolities.” He pulls Winnie to the side. “Wulf, we’ll be with you in a moment.”

In a hushed whisper, O’Malley says, “Winnie, you’ve proven yourself to the family and Master Volpe in particular. He was quite impressed with your work on reacquiring that item that taken our collection, but the job I have in mind for you is a missing persons case which will require for more care. Which brings me to my next concern.”O’Malley takes a handkerchief from his tweed sweater and pats his furred forehead with it. “I want you to work with Wulf on this case, but keep a watchful eye on him. He has worked against the family in past and we can’t afford to be betrayed in our current weakened position. I can feel it in my Irish blood that our enemies are abound and we must be on guard, all of us.”

He places a hand on Winnie shoulder. “Get the job and be careful. You’re like family and we’ve lost enough that over the last few days.” O’Malley nods over to Wulf. “I’ll fill both of you in on the details of the case, but I need know you understand.”

*[Agree] [Object]*​


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

*[Flee]

"You are seriously stopping me for drinking coffee late at night... un-f****ng believable. This would never fly in the States..."* Laura scowls at the Officer.

The officer stops purring, _"This isn't a request, Senora; I need to see your ID."
_
*"Fine... just get the damned light out of my face... I can't see in my purse with you blinding me like that... In fact, would you mind shining the light in my purse? I can't see for shit in the dark, either."
*
This wasn't the usual traffic stop for the officer; it was rare to have to stop someone on foot. Although he doesn't like her attitude, she appears to be complying with his demands and it is rather dark outside in the rain; her request for aid fishing out her ID is not unreasonable, though a bit unroutine for him. He was used to people having lights in their cars they could use.

He moves in closer and she begins to fish around her purse; there is the usual, emergency situation, feminine hygiene products in her purse, some spare change, and some tissues... but also an unusual number of flash drives. All of which are sorted and labeled.

It takes only a few brief moments before she has him fully convinced that she is looking for her ID in the many, cluttered pouches of her purse. Suddenly, while he is busy eyeballing the contents inside the bag, she stomps on his toe, knees him in the groin, and swallows his flashlight into the void of her handbag.

While he is briefly doubled over in pain, but not injured in any way, she takes off running.

On her way past him, she makes sure to grab and pull at his walkies-talkie's antenna, bending it... but more importantly, severing its internal connection to the device and breaking the circuit so that he cannot use it to call for backup.

*"No hard feelings 'bout the kick... but I need answers from my papers!"* she calls back to him, before ducking left into an alleyway, then making a hard right into another. His flashlight remains with her, in her purse as she runs.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> “Ah. We have reached our destination. Well, mine at least.” Rocco rises and pushes past Jack and Chris, squeezing his burly frame past them. “Stay put, boys, and tuck in your goddamn knees so I can get by.”
> 
> Rocco finally escapes the cramped SUV and walks toward an ornate tailor shop white and green awning. The raccoon chest burns as he sees a CLOSED signed up on the door.
> 
> ...


As almost with timing from a movie, a small, green Vespa whizzed around the corner, rolling up slowly to the store and this mysterious stranger.
“Bongiorno”He said, as he began  unloading groceries from the back rack. “We do not open for another hour, you can always place a call if you need something.” He calmly explained, noting the frustrated look on the racoon’s face


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The Irish wolfhound gives a curt nod to Wulf and a hug to Winnie. He holds out the cocker-spaniel out before him by the shoulders as though inspecting an old friend who has been long absent. He beams at her.
> 
> “It’s great to see you, lass!” O’Malley exclaims. “Master Volpe would love lay eyes on you and catch up, but he is recovering from last night’s … frivolities.” He pulls Winnie to the side. “Wulf, we’ll be with you in a moment.”
> 
> ...


 
*[Agree] 
*
Winnie smiles at the Irish wolfhound, she nods. And she knows the simple gesture speaks in volumes. She has not known much of Wulf, but she will not judge him by his past. She will judge him by his acts from this point forward... 

"You know you can count with me."

She walks near Wulf (@Wulf Canavar ) and holds him in a side hug keeping him close to her. Holding him close and making sure to show her strength in it, she wants to show him that she can help. She smiles looking at Wulf.

"What do you say? Feel like spending sometime around? We can work together and even get something to eat at the same time!" 

She loves making friends. And in the best of cases. Wulf will end up as a friend, and not a threat to report back to O´Malley.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 29, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> As almost with timing from a movie, a small, green Vespa whizzed around the corner, rolling up slowly to the store and this mysterious stranger.
> “Bongiorno”He said, as he began  unloading groceries from the back rack. “We do not open for another hour, you can always place a call if you need something.” He calmly explained, noting the frustrated look on the racoon’s face


Rocco regards the stranger disembarking from the lime green Vespa with the irritated annoyance of man who gets his way all too often. 

"I don't wait,"snarls Rocco, stepping closer to the deer. "Especially now. I'm coming up against a hard deadline."

The raccoon brandishes a thick wad of bills bond by a gold money-clip. "Do this service for me, my deer friend, you shall be rewarded and remembered."

*[Agree] [Decline]*​


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Rocco regards the stranger disembarking from the lime green Vespa with the irritated annoyance of man who gets his way all too often.
> 
> "I don't wait,"snarls Rocco, stepping closer to the deer. "Especially now. I'm coming up against a hard deadline."
> 
> ...


*[Agree]*
The deer jumped at the sight of that much money. “Deer god!” He thought.
“Wait here, let me go talk to Celine, and see if we can make an arrangement”
The buck estaticly ran inside the store like a small child to the playground.
“CELINE! YOU WON’T BELIVE THIS!”


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 29, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *"Ivan is the man I could trust with my life, vice versa of course. We have been together in Yugoslavia and during Kievan Business incident... I do not own them, I only own the machinery. They are with me as all of us are brothers... connected with bloodshed and alcohol but it is a story for a different time."* *Bobcat looked at Virgin's full glass, expressions and tone of the voice dictated it was something more personal than just discipline. Maybe the situation from the past? Most likely... bobcat was almost certain it was a drinking father, it happens in 90% of occasions. Zbigniev does not usually drink either but had to fill the glasses as the guest came over and had to be hosted perfectly... for a second the bobcat pondered was it really Virgin's father's case... and did he ended up with pitchfork in the head like Zbigniev's violent drinker...* *"We have the saying in Poland that the man that does not drink is either sick or evil... the way you talk Virgin identifies it is something else... I will not press of course! I will just consider that you have drunk it anyway!" **Bobcat laughed heartily, he really likes the Pitbull, it did not come often even to his own allies.** "Do not worry about a gun... It is only for when the situations goes bad, if I would like to hurt you then I would hold my love, Karina next to your neck"* *Feline humor very often placed him in solid problems... He did not bother with them usually but now he was concerned not to insul his guest, he was a traditionalist* *"I like your professionalism pitbull! I have seen too many laidbacks and assholes in the army... you really do not look like one but if only this! You do not ACT like one... I have joined the army for two main reasons, first was the forced training as the Soviet countries had to provide military training to every man and a second one was for a stray bullet to dig me a grave"* *bobcat laughed slightly in very low voice, ironically it was a deathwish that brought him throw all those years of dodging bullets to this conversation* *"They say that you need to keep your friends close but enemies closer, I hope I am in the first category them" **Bobcat smiled... with genuine smile, if Pitbull was lying then he was doing it perfectly... and would have a big problem if the feline found out*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"My man," Virgin says grinning, clasping the bobcat's outstretched hand. "We're going to have good times together. If you don't object, we'll have a truck come in with our first shipment of ... pharmaceuticals ... tonight." He fixes the operator shades back on his still-smiling face. "Call if me there are any snags."

Virgin walks to the office door, but stops short of it. "Say, if you're looking for some fun, I've got a job coming up that could use a man of skills. Interested?"

*[Hear out the job in private] [Order the hits] [Wait at the warehouse for the shipment]*​


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 30, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "My man," Virgin says grinning, clasping the bobcat's outstretched hand. "We're going to have good times together. If you don't object, we'll have a truck come in with our first shipment of ... pharmaceuticals ... tonight." He fixes the operator shades back on his still-smiling face. "Call if me there are any snags."
> 
> Virgin walks to the office door, but stops short of it. "Say, if you're looking for some fun, I've got a job coming up that could use a man of skills. Interested?"
> 
> *[Hear out the job in private] [Order the hits] [Wait at the warehouse for the shipment]*​


[Hear out the job in private]
*"I am the bobcat of the business... please lock the door and give me some details"*


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 30, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Get off," wheezes the racoon. "I can't breathe. Please."
> 
> The racoon begins to shudder.


"And what will you do if I get off?" Aaron mockingly raises an eyebrow.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 30, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The Irish wolfhound gives a curt nod to Wulf and a hug to Winnie. He holds out the cocker-spaniel out before him by the shoulders as though inspecting an old friend who has been long absent. He beams at her.
> 
> “It’s great to see you, lass!” O’Malley exclaims. “Master Volpe would love lay eyes on you and catch up, but he is recovering from last night’s … frivolities.” He pulls Winnie to the side. “Wulf, we’ll be with you in a moment.”
> 
> ...





Whimsycal said:


> *[Agree]
> *
> Winnie smiles at the Irish wolfhound, she nods. And she knows the simple gesture speaks in volumes. She has not known much of Wulf, but she will not judge him by his past. She will judge him by his acts from this point forward...
> 
> ...





When O'Malley brushed off Wulf and focused on Winnie, Wulf shook his head and chuckled.   "You and me both, buddy," he thought to himself.   

When the Irish Wolfhound took Winnie aside to talk quietly he glowered at Wulf over her shoulder.

Wulf caught the look.  "Ah, ok, so the Old Dog doesn't trust me," Wulf thought to himself.   "That's fair."  Wulf grinned.  With everything that had happened, and the fact that he'd worked for the Procione at first, Wulf could understand.   Wulf would just have to gain his trust.

Then Winnie stepped over and....  put her arm around him?!  It seemed more friendly than romantic.   His first impulse was to kiss her right then and there, but if she was just being friendly she might be surprised by that.  So instead Wulf put his arm around her back, returning the side hug, and gave her a friendly kiss on the cheek.

"What, spend time with a pretty Spaniel?  But of course!   Mission and a meal, I love it."  Wulf returned her strength in the side hug, enjoying it immensely.


"So, Old Man, I think some details are needed......"   Wulf left it hanging, looking at O'Malley expectantly.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> "And what will you do if I get off?" Aaron mockingly raises an eyebrow.


The raccoon cannot respond. His eyes bulge, bloodshot, and his chaotic thrashing becomes rhythmic shuddering as he slips into cardiac arrest from the weight on his chest. 

*[Get off his chest] [Remain seated on him]*​


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> *[Get off his chest]*


Aaron looks down at the raccoon, to only find that his weight was literally killing him! He jumped off the raccoon, curious and extremely frightened at the same time. He kneeled down at the body, and whispered, “Um.. are you alive?”


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron looks down at the raccoon, to only find that his weight was literally killing him! He jumped off the raccoon, curious and extremely frightened at the same time. He kneeled down at the body, and whispered, “Um.. are you alive?”


The raccoon was still. His wide, dead eyes stare fearfully at Aaron and darkening evening sky above. 

*[Close his eyes] [Check his pockets for clues] [Check the van]*​


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> When O'Malley brushed off Wulf and focused on Winnie, Wulf shook his head and chuckled.   "You and me both, buddy," he thought to himself.
> 
> When the Irish Wolfhound took Winnie aside to talk quietly he glowered at Wulf over her shoulder.
> 
> ...


"And details you shall have, Wulf," O'Malley says gravely as he picks up the manila folder from the deck chair. "The short of it is the family has two men of great import to us and we will pay top dollar to have them found with speed. I understand you and Winnie will be working together to solve this with haste. Two bankers we've relied for handling of specific overseas business have gone conspicuously missing and I can't raise them for the life of me." The old wolfhound shows Wulf the photo of Sergio Ricci, the eagle casually walking in Villa Revoltella Park.

"Sergio Ricci here handled our assets in the Cayman Islands. Since the crackdown by the Americans on anonymous accounts, we've slowly been shifting our business to the friendlier banks there." O'Malley looks up at Wulf, fixing him with an appraising, calculating stare. "Any questions so far?"

*[Ask about Sergio's personal life] [Ask further about his connections to the family] [Ask about the other missing person]*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> *[Flee]
> 
> "You are seriously stopping me for drinking coffee late at night... un-f****ng believable. This would never fly in the States..."* Laura scowls at the Officer.
> 
> ...


The officer, supine in the street, shouts. "Stop. Thief!"

One hand still clutching his groin, he uses the other to slowly reach into his pocket for his smartphone.

*[Go back to the officer] [Continue fleeing]*​


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna nodded. He thought he'd be solo operative, but it was worth asking.
> 
> "Alright, thank you for the info. I am sorry for having to use the Don's name. I hope it doesn't get you into trouble. I need to rest a bit and get my adrenaline shots and I'll start with the one here... depending on what my former team tells me. I just... nevermind, thank you for your help. I likely wouldn't be here without you and the others." the monkey took the laptop back from her and opened up a local map to see where this Villa Opicina is.


The german shepherd doctor nervously approaches Rimna.

"_Signore_, I'm afraid your something came up in charts that was quite unusual," stammers the doctor. "We may discuss this privately, if you wish." He offers with his hand for Rimna to follow him through the double doors of the ward.

*[Go with the doctor] [Ask him to discuss it public]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The german shepherd doctor nervously approaches Rimna.
> "_Signore_, I'm afraid your something came up in charts that was quite unusual," stammers the doctor. "We may discuss this privately, if you wish." He offers with his hand for Rimna to follow him through the double doors of the ward.



*[Ask him to discuss it public]*

Rimna eyed him up. This made no sense to him, given that the badger promised he'd give him the adrenaline shots. Something wasn't right, or at least so he thought. The monkey closed the laptop and placed his hands on the pistol which was in the briefcase.

"No. You can tell me here."


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> *[Close his eyes]*


Aaron still couldn't believe he killed the poor guy by sitting on him.  He closed the dead raccoon’s eyes and carried the body into the back of the van and placed it gently inside. He also took his pistol and knife and placed them on his chest. That reminded him of Ryota, the bearded dragon martial arts expert, who he had knocked out, gently placed in a pile of bushes and set some throwing knives on him as a peace offering. At the end, he woke up, they fought, and the lizard was last seen in a hole. _I wonder where he is now_ Aaron thought.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Ask him to discuss it public]*
> 
> Rimna eyed him up. This made no sense to him, given that the badger promised he'd give him the adrenaline shots. Something wasn't right, or at least so he thought. The monkey closed the laptop and placed his hands on the pistol which was in the briefcase.
> 
> "No. You can tell me here."


"Respectfully, _signore_, we need to speak about the adrenaline shots you requested," the German Shepherd doctor grits. "It goes against hospital policy. The Volpe name goes far here, but not that far. I'm not having my license revoked over you. So if you want to discuss it here, our hospital security staff will in be on the discussion."

The doctor crosses his arms.

*[Call his bluff] [Go with him]*​


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron still couldn't believe he killed the poor guy by sitting on him.  he closed the dead raccoon’s eyes. He carried the body into the back of the van and placed it gently inside. He also took his pistol and knife and placed them on his chest. That reminded him of Ryota, the bearded dragon martial arts expert, who he had knocked out, gently placed in a pile of bushes and set some throwing knives on him as a peace offering. At the end, he woke up, they fought, and the lizard was last seen in a hole. _I wonder where he is now_ Aaron thought.


The dead man's cellphone begins ringing in his pocket, the tiny illuminated screen glowing through the cloth of his pocket. The chime is curtly rhythmic, like an office phone ringtone.

*[Answer the phone] [Ignore the call]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Respectfully, _signore_, we need to speak about the adrenaline shots you requested," the German Shepherd doctor grits. "It goes against hospital policy. The Volpe name goes far here, but not that far. I'm not having my license revoked over you. So if you want to discuss it here, our hospital security staff will in be on the discussion."
> 
> The doctor crosses his arms.



So he knows about the adrenaline shots... Still, he thought, something didn't seem right. The monkey took out the phone Dex gave him and sent him a quick text saying

_"Trieste hospital. I'm gonna go with a german shepherd and a badger doctors. If I don't respond within an hour I'm probably dead."_

*[Go with him]
*
"I see. Fine, then lead the way." and with that said, the monkey made sure the doctor saw the pistol as he took it out and hid it on his belt under the shirt.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> *[Answer the phone]*


"Maybe I will get some answers after all." He whispered to himself. He picked the phone out of the raccoon's pocket, and answered the phone. Before the other side could say something, Aaron immediately  asked, "Hello, I'm sorry to inform you that the person you were expecting to hear is sadly dead. May I ask who is on the other end?"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> So he knows about the adrenaline shots... Still, he thought, something didn't seem right. The monkey took out the phone Dex gave him and sent him a quick text saying
> 
> _"Trieste hospital. I'm gonna go with a german shepherd and a badger doctors. If I don't respond within an hour I'm probably dead."_
> 
> ...


The German Shepard's brown eyes grow as wide and round as quarters. "Sir! Weapons are strictly prohibited on hospital grounds. I'm calling security!" He inhales to scream. 

Rimna has on enough ops to know this will go sideways if the doctor screams. His reflexes amp up.

*[Cover his mouth with your hand] [Shoot him] [Chop him in the neck] [Tell him not to scream]*​


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> "Maybe I will get some answers after all." He whispered to himself. He picked the phone out of the raccoon's pocket, and answered the phone. Before the other side could say something, Aaron immediately  asked, "Hello, the person you were expecting to hear is sadly dead. May I ask who is on the other end?"


There is brief pause. Aaron can feel the voice on the other end calculating.

"Well," the voice says in a smooth, masculine Italian accent. "We all go someday, some sooner than others. May I ask how he died?" The tone of the caller's voice sounds more curious than concerned.

*[Explain what happened] [Lie about what happened] [Demand answers] [Hang up the phone]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The German Shepard's brown eyes grow as wide and round as quarters. "Sir! Weapons are strictly prohibited on hospital grounds. I'm calling security!" He inhales to scream.
> 
> Rimna has on enough ops to know this will go sideways if the doctor screams. His reflexes amp up.
> 
> *[Cover his mouth with your hand] [Shoot him] [Chop him in the neck] [Tell him not to scream]*​



*[Cover his mouth with your hand]*

The monkey had enough of him. He jumped up to him, pushed him against the wall and covered his mouth with his hand, while with the other he held the gun to his neck.

"You will call nothing and you will do nothing. Now I'm going to leave and I advise you let me go undisturbed. If something happens to me you'll be the first to know." Rimna let him go and put his gun back on his belt strap.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The officer, supine in the street, shouts. "Stop. Thief!"
> 
> One hand still clutching his groin, he uses the other to slowly reach into his pocket for his smartphone.
> 
> *[Go back to the officer] [Continue fleeing]*​



*[Continue fleeing]
*
The officer was right; Laura stole his flashlight. Having ducked around the walls, she couldn't see him reaching for his phone.

If she wanted to make a clean getaway, she needed some misdirection.

A brown paper bag happened to be blown into a corner between a trash can the wall; it was the perfect way to return what she had stole. With two hard corners between them, the officer wouldn't be able to see what Laura was doing, so she scoops up the paper bag. As she approaches another intersection in the alleyway, she uses the bag to grab the flash light, which was still shinning, and toss it down the path to her left, careful not to toss hard enough to break it. She veers to the right, going the opposite direction of the flashlight.

Using the bag meant she wouldn't leave prints on the light itself, and the gentle toss guaranteed it would still be shining so the police couldn't miss it when they came by; it would lead them away from her.

She slowed down her pace to soften her footsteps so that the officer couldn't hear which direction she turned. Down to a casual walk, Laura arrives at a thoroughfare on the street running parallel to the one that Quoth is located on. Making sure to walk a bit before stopping, so that she can't be seen from within the alleyway, she hails a cab.

*"Take me to Nuovo Albergo Centro... I'm beat."
*
She had never been to the hotel Nuovo Albergo Centro, but she had passed it up before. It was a good distance from Quoth and she had never swiped her card there so it would be a good place to hold up for the night. In the morning, she would need to change her appearance. A trip to the hair salon would be ideal. (@Whimsycal)


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> [Explain what happened]


Aaron replied with an embarrassed tone. "The truth is... I sat on him. He tried to shoot me, and I jumped him in self defense. Then I sat on his chest, and I told him that I'd only get off if he told me why he tried to kill me, but I guess I sat on him for too long, and killed him instead. I promise it was purely an accident."


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Cover his mouth with your hand]*
> 
> The monkey had enough of him. He jumped up to him, pushed him against the wall and covered his mouth with his hand, while with the other he held the gun to his neck.
> 
> "You will call nothing and you will do nothing. Now I'm going to leave and I advise you let me go undisturbed. If something happens to me you'll be the first to know." Rimna let him go and put his gun back on his belt strap.


The doctor grabs his head with his hands, crushing his ears. "They will kill me anyway," he pants, heaving to breathe. "I'll take my chances. Security! Security!" The German Shepherd's screams pierce Rimna's already sensitive eardrums as dives for the alarm button on the hospital bed. The general alarm goes off and Rimna eardrum ring in pain.

*[Interrogate the doctor] [Incapacitate the doctor] [Kill the doctor] [Use him as a human shield] [Tell him stay quiet while you fortify the room]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The doctor grabs his head with his hands, crushing his ears. "They will kill me anyway," he pants, heaving to breathe. "I'll take my chances. Security! Security!" The German Shepherd's screams pierce Rimna's already sensitive eardrums as dives for the alarm button on the hospital bed. The general alarm goes off and Rimna eardrum ring in pain.



*[Interrogate the doctor]*

"Shit!" the monkey yelled. He jumped to the doctor and pulled him down on the ground, after which had pinned his arms and held him in a lock around his neck.

"Wait! Who will kill you? The Volpes? Who? Tell me!" Rimna's grip was tight but just tight enough to allow him to breathe and speak freely. He could feel the dog's pulse racing with each second. He didn't want to kill him. At least not yet.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron replied with an embarrassed tone. "The truth is... I sat on him. He tried to shoot me, and I jumped him in self defense. Then I sat on his chest, and I told him that I'd only get off if he told me why he tried to kill me, but I guess I sat on him for too long, and killed him instead. I promise it was purely an accident."


"Oh. Well. Accidents do happen." Aaron can practically hear the sneer over the line. "Stay on the line. I want to transfer your call." A rhythmic beeping replaces his voice as Aaron waits, tense.

*[Wait for the call to transfer] [Hang up]*​


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> [Wait for the call to transfer]


While waiting, Aaron stepped out of the van and walked back to his room on the yacht. He sat on his bed, talking out loud, "Jeez this takes a while."


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Interrogate the doctor]*
> 
> "Shit!" the monkey yelled. He jumped to the doctor and pulled him down on the ground, after which had pinned his arms and held him in a lock around his neck.
> 
> "Wait! Who will kill you? The Volpes? Who? Tell me!" Rimna's grip was tight but just tight enough to allow him to breathe and speak freely. He could feel the dog's pulse racing with each second. He didn't want to kill him. At least not yet.


"I don't fucking know," screams the doctor. "A racoon just came up to me, put a gun under my chin, and me to fucking lure you back to him in my office! That's all I fucking know!" Tears stream from his eyes, dampening the fur below them. 

"Please don't shoot me," the doctor whimpers. "I have a family. Have mercy, _signore_." Rimna can feel the German Shepherd's heart racing through his arm. 

*[Reassure him] [Threaten him] [Ask for more details] [Incapacitate him] [Kill him]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "I don't fucking know," screams the doctor. "A racoon just came up to me, put a gun under my chin, and me to fucking lure you back to him in my office! That's all I fucking know!" Tears stream from his eyes, dampening the fur below them.
> 
> "Please don't shoot me," the doctor whimpers. "I have a family. Have mercy, _signore_." Rimna can feel the German Shepherd's heart racing through his arm.



*[Reassure him] *

"Good boy. Now please be a dear and tell the good men that I accidentally pushed the button and this was all a big misunderstanding. No one will kill you. Tell me more about that racoon and I'll see to it that you are safe and sound."

A racoon... Rimna did remember the big shootout at the Manor. Were there racoons gunning them down? His memory was blurry. Good thing that the badger sprayed him with some sort of painkiller because he could feel no pain on his chest. The monkey let go of the doctor and put his gun back in the briefcase and locked it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Reassure him] *
> 
> "Good boy. Now please be a dear and tell the good men that I accidentally pushed the button and this was all a big misunderstanding. No one will kill you. Tell me more about that racoon and I'll see to it that you are safe and sound."
> 
> A racoon... Rimna did remember the big shootout at the Manor. Were there racoons gunning them down? His memory was blurry. Good thing that the badger sprayed him with some sort of painkiller because he could feel no pain on his chest. The monkey let go of the doctor and put his gun back in the briefcase and locked it.


The doctor groans in relief and slides against the wall down to floor, relieved yet resigned.

"Thank you," the doctors says hastily but gratefully. "Thank you so much, sir. Just keep them from killing me. I want to see my family again ..." The German Shepherd begins sobbing heavily.

"A raccoon," he starts, then inhales deeply. "In blue uniform ... came up to me. He knew your name. He wanted to see your chart. I said no. He ... put a gun under my chin. Said he'd blow my brains out of my head ... like confetti ... if I didn't. I obliged." He weeps a for moment, hands cupping his face and tears. "I didn't mean to."

*[Ask any him any question about what he told you] [Finish interrogating him]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "A raccoon," he starts, then inhales deeply. "In blue uniform ... came up to me. He knew your name. He wanted to see your chart. I said no. He ... put a gun under my chin. Said he'd blow my brains out of my head ... like confetti ... if I didn't. I obliged." He weeps a for moment, hands cupping his face and tears. "I didn't mean to."



*[Ask any him any question about what he told you]*

"It's okay. You did the right thing. Now I'm gonna need more details, alright? Was he alone? Did he say anything else?" Rimna sat back on his bed. How in the hell could someone know his name? Apart from his service in the black ops years ago, he was working some dead-end job in Canada where no one could possibly know who he is. This worried him.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Ask any him any question about what he told you]*
> 
> "It's okay. You did the right thing. Now I'm gonna need more details, alright? Was he alone? Did he say anything else?" Rimna sat back on his bed. How in the hell could someone know his name? Apart from his service in the black ops years ago, he was working some dead-end job in Canada where no one could possibly know who he is. This worried him.


"It was just the one raccoon in the blue uniform," the doctor explains, his voice trembling. "He's the only one I saw. He asked for your chart and told me what to do. That's it. And I can't shut off the alarm. A crash team of nurses and doctors will be here, possibly with some security i they bother to check your chart before they come."

The doctor's soft sobbing is drowned out by the shrill alarm. The monkey knows he can not stay here.

"What are you going to do with me?" he asks suddenly. "My office is at the end of the hall, past the nurse's station. You can hide there."

Options flash in Rimna's mind. He eyes an unused extension cord on the floor by the bed and IV tubing on a desk by the window. That could be handy.

*[Let him alone in the room] [Lock him in the room] [Restrain him and leave] 
[Restrain him and lock him in the room] [Knock him out and leave him in the room] 
[Knock him out and lock him in the room] 
[Kill him and leave him in the room] [Kill him and lock the room] 
[Convince him to come with you] [Force him to come with you]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "What are you going to do with me?" he asks suddenly. "My office is at the end of the hall, past the nurse's station. You can hide there."*​*



*[Knock him out and leave him in the room] *

Time was running out and he had to make a decision. If he stayed any longer, he'd get caught by the security and probably get killed by this unknown raccoon. But on the other hand, if he just left the doctor alone, the raccoon would know he helped him and might end up killing an innocent civilian. 

"Fuck! Look... if I just leave you like that, they'll know you helped me. I'm sorry but there's no other way." the monkey said. The dog's eyes widened and he tried to push himself away from his captor

"Wha... what do you mean?" the doctor muttered

"I promise you everything will be fine." Rimna then hit him in a pressure point on his neck which immediately knocked him out. The monkey took off the doctor's coat and put it on, and then tied him on the bed. He left the room and started to walk towards the exit. At the same time he got out his phone and texted Dex again.

_"Not the doctors. A raccoon in a blue uniform knows me."_


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The two get into the backseat of the black SUV and it jerks to a start away from the sidewalk. The raccoon smoothes out his grey pinstriped suit with both hands. He looks sideways at the two huddled on the backseat next to him.
> 
> “Now that you two are done clowning around, let’s talk business,” the raccoon grumbles, producing a Cuban cigar from his suit jacket with a lighter. “My name is Rocco Procione. I’m one of the capos of the Procione family. The family has a rough couple of days, thanks in part to your shenanigans, but we’re getting back on our feet now. We’re strong enough now to pay back those we owe, in every meaning of the phrase. Provided you perform a final service for us, we are willing to let bygones be bygones and forgive and forget your betrayal, which is a rare mercy for such a grave sin. By stepping in this car, I assume you are interested in redemption.” Rocco lights the cigar and takes a long drag before exhaling, the smoke billowing from his mouth. Outside the SUV, the streets darken as night approaches.
> 
> ...



"Alright hes distracted. Let's get out of here!" I said to Chris but he shook his head "No. He knows too much about us. And are you really willing to put Louisa in danger?" I sighed. As much as I wanted to leave I couldn't put her in harm's way again.  Especially not after all shes been through.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> *[Agree]*
> The deer jumped at the sight of that much money. “Deer god!” He thought.
> “Wait here, let me go talk to Celine, and see if we can make an arrangement”
> The buck estaticly ran inside the store like a small child to the playground.
> “CELINE! YOU WON’T BELIVE THIS!”



“CELINE, CELINE!” He said, jumping up every two steps instead of walking up.

“Yes deer?” She said, as she continued to sew.
“A man outside, has offered a lot of money for our service.” He explained.
The steady hum of the machine stopped.
“You do remember what happened the last time we accepted a deal this fa-“Mi raccamando! Per favore bella!” The buck made doey eyes at his wife.

“Fine” the doe sighed, “but tell him it’s going to take a week, we have other clients to finish work for.”
“Grazie!” The excited buck said, he gave a quick hug and ran back outside.His little tail was wagging like a dogs.

“Si signore, we can accept your offer, but it will take a week before we can finish.”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "And details you shall have, Wulf," O'Malley says gravely as he picks up the manila folder from the deck chair. "The short of it is the family has two men of great import to us and we will pay top dollar to have them found with speed. I understand you and Winnie will be working together to solve this with haste. Two bankers we've relied for handling of specific overseas business have gone conspicuously missing and I can't raise them for the life of me." The old wolfhound shows Wulf the photo of Sergio Ricci, the eagle casually walking in Villa Revoltella Park.
> 
> "Sergio Ricci here handled our assets in the Cayman Islands. Since the crackdown by the Americans on anonymous accounts, we've slowly been shifting our business to the friendlier banks there." O'Malley looks up at Wulf, fixing him with an appraising, calculating stare. "Any questions so far?"
> 
> *[Ask about Sergio's personal life] [Ask further about his connections to the family] [Ask about the other missing person]*




*[Ask about Sergio's personal life] *

"And do you think his personal life intruded on his business affairs?"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> While waiting, Aaron stepped out of the van and walked back to his room on the yacht. He sat on his bed, talking out loud, "Jeez this takes a while."


The beeping on the line speeds up, the intervals shortening. The high-pitched noise hurts Aaron's ear. 

*[Hang up] [Stay on the line]*​


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 2, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "Alright hes distracted. Let's get out of here!" I said to Chris but he shook his head "No. He knows too much about us. And are you really willing to put Louisa in danger?" I sighed. As much as I wanted to leave I couldn't put her in harm's way again.  Especially not after all shes been through.


The racoon driver upfront in the SUV chuckles along with the one in the passenger seat. 

"Wise choice," the driver snickers. "You're saving yourselves a lot of grief. The family has reach."

*[Talk to the bodyguards] [Give them the silent treatment]*​


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 2, 2018)

Unicon said:


> *[Stay on the line]*


The noise might’ve hurt but that wasn’t going to stop Aaron.  He killed a man and he needed to make it so he didn’t die in vain. He dropped the phone on the bed. Even though the annoying sound could be heard even if you were outside the room, at least it didn’t hurt Aaron’s ears as much. He waited for the noise to die down to pick the phone up again.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 2, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> “CELINE, CELINE!” He said, jumping up every two steps instead of walking up.
> 
> “Yes deer?” She said, as she continued to sew.
> “A man outside, has offered a lot of money for our service.” He explained.
> ...


"Unfortunately, _Signore _Whitetail, you'll be working on an accelerated timetable," insisted the raccoon. "I need six dozen of these uniforms for my private security company by morning." The raccoon shows him a picture of a gray security uniform. "My men need to look professional or nobody will hire us, you understand me? And we've got a gig tomorrow. I hope you can help us out." 

He places a firm hand on the buck's shoulder. "I know you can help us out or my name isn't Rocco."

*[Accept the offer] [Decline the offer]*​


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 2, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Unfortunately, _Signore _Whitetail, you'll be working on an accelerated timetable," insisted the raccoon. "I need six dozen of these uniforms for my private security company by morning." The raccoon shows him a picture of a gray security uniform. "My men need to look professional or nobody will hire us, you understand me? And we've got a gig tomorrow. I hope you can help us out."
> 
> He places a firm hand on the buck's shoulder. "I know you can help us out or my name isn't Rocco."
> 
> *[Accept the offer] *​


The deer accepted. The name Rocco sent shivers down his spine. He wasn’t quite sure, but the name brought bad feelings. And who knows what could happen to him if he denied. “I’ll get these done, I promise I won’t disappoint.” He said nervously.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> The noise might’ve hurt but that wasn’t going to stop Aaron.  He killed a man and he needed to make it so he didn’t die in vain. He dropped the phone on the bed. Even though the annoying sound could be heard even if you were outside the room, at least it didn’t hurt Aaron’s ears as much. He waited for the noise to die down to pick the phone up again.


Suddenly the beeping of the arming sequence for the small Semtex bomb in the cellphone. The cellphone detonates in his hand, burning it and scorching the flesh beneath. Sheer explosive force mangles his hand.

*[Yell for help] [Attempt to treat the hand]*​


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 2, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The deer accepted. The name Rocco sent shivers down his spine. He wasn’t quite sure, but the name brought bad feelings. And who knows what could happen to him if he denied. “I’ll get these done, I promise I won’t disappoint.” He said nervously.


"Good man." Rocco claps the buck on the arm cheerfully, the tension vanishing from his voice. "I like a businessman who always delivers." The raccoon slaps the wad of bills with the gold money clip in the deer's hand and closes his fingers over it.

"I'm glad we came to terms," Rocco says, pleased. He turns back toward the black shiny SUV. "Some my men will be by tomorrow to pick up the finished order. Don't disappoint." 

The raccoon straightens the lapels of his suit jacket as he walks away.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 2, 2018)

Unicon said:


> *[Yell for help]*


Aaron got lucky again. His face wasn’t damaged at all, but he couldn’t say the same thing for his hands. Aaron screamed in pain. He’s been punched, stabbed and shot before, but getting his hands mangled was a whole new and painful experience.

“Help! Someone help me!” Aaron screamed with all his might. _Where the hell is Rogue?! He'd be able to fix this in less than 5 seconds! _But he wasn't, and that made things harder for the Shiba Inu. He stumbled out of the room and looked around desperately, shouting for help on every floor of the massive yacht. When he saw someone running up to him to help him, he had collapsed on the floor.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 2, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The racoon driver upfront in the SUV chuckles along with the one in the passenger seat.
> 
> "Wise choice," the driver snickers. "You're saving yourselves a lot of grief. The family has reach."
> 
> * [Give them the silent treatment]*​


We both say nothing. We didnt want to give anything else away if they didnt already know


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 4, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> We both say nothing. We didnt want to give anything else away if they didnt already know


Rocco pops open the rear passenger door and barges back inside the SUV, shooing Jack and Chris to the other side of the seat with a burly arm. The raccoon slams the door shut and nods to the driver, who you floors the gas pedal. The SUV rockets away from the curb and down the street.

“Antonio, give us some privacy back here.” Up front, the tall raccoon bodyguard in the passenger seat pushes a button on the dashboard. The partition rolls up, blocking him and the driver from view in the back. Both rear smart glass windows become opaque.

“I hope you boys didn’t leave your acquisition skills at home tonight,” Rocco intones in a smoky voice as he lights another Cuban cigar. “Because you’re going to be doing some acquiring for me tonight.”

He chuckles, but then coughs heavily. He holds a halting hand out to Chris and Jack to stop them from asking or helping.

“The Cubans have a kick to them,” he says. “And make they make strong cigars as well.” He laughs, wheezing a bit still. “My grandfather use to tell me that joke. It’s an old one from back we had our casinos in Cuba. Before Castro kicked us out. Those were better days for the family.” The large raccoon sighs and sags into his seat, a sudden weariness seeping into him.

“You two are going to help with that, though.” There is an edge in his voice that it clear this isn’t up for debate. “We’re heading to a sporting and hunting goods shop where you two are going to do a little shopping for my Christmas list.” Rocco grins, exposing a gold filling set into his jaw. “By shopping I mean committing some late evening breaking & entering. Once you’re in, you’ll be looking for a large roll of nylon line he just got in stock. The owner shouldn’t be around, but if he is, there can’t be any witnesses, if you catch my drift. I have it good authority he keeps it in the back of the shop, in the storage room. It’ll take the two of you to carry it out.”

A knock sounds on the partition. Rocco tenses.

“This is your stop, boys.” He takes another puff from the cigar, which he blows out breezily. “Get me that line.” He reaches for the door to let them out.

*[Accept the job] [Decline the job]*​


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 4, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Rocco pops open the rear passenger door and barges back inside the SUV, shooing Jack and Chris to the other side of the seat with a burly arm. The raccoon slams the door shut and nods to the driver, who you floors the gas pedal. The SUV rockets away from the curb and down the street.
> 
> “Antonio, give us some privacy back here.” Up front, the tall raccoon bodyguard in the passenger seat pushes a button on the dashboard. The partition rolls up, blocking him and the driver from view in the back. Both rear smart glass windows become opaque.
> 
> ...



Both men were hesitant but with no weapons and a solid threat to Louisa neither could refuse.  "Grrr...fine! But dont think this makes us your permanent errand boys!" I said and get out once he opens the door. Chris looked the raccoon dead in the eye. He knew how big of a threat this guy was and the fact that he knew his name was trouble in itself. Question was. Did he know everything about him? He sighed and hopped out after me. Not really having much of a choice.  But deep down he knew this would cause more trouble than they wanted.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 5, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Good man." Rocco claps the buck on the arm cheerfully, the tension vanishing from his voice. "I like a businessman who always delivers." The raccoon slaps the wad of bills with the gold money clip in the deer's hand and closes his fingers over it.
> 
> "I'm glad we came to terms," Rocco says, pleased. He turns back toward the black shiny SUV. "Some my men will be by tomorrow to pick up the finished order. Don't disappoint."
> 
> The raccoon straightens the lapels of his suit jacket as he walks away.



Whitetail tailors - 20:04 pm

_Chuka chuka chuka chuka_. The machine went; He has been working on the uniforms all day, and hasn’t even bothered to have food. Just then, Josie came into the makeshift workspace.

“Dad, why aren’t you joining us for dinner?” Josie said, standing in the doorway.
“I’m busy right now, can you have Celine save some food for me? I could also use her help with this project...”

“Sure dad, by the way... can I take the Vespa after dinner? I want to go out with some friends.” Josie asked, as she tried to take the keys from the desk.
“No josie, you know your mothers policy on going out this late. She’d kill both of us if she found out.” He stopped her from grabbing them with one hoof still holding the cloth in the machine. “Come on dad! I graduate next year, im a responsible young woman!” She whined.
“Fine, just be back by 11:00, neither of us want to be caught in her wrath” He sighed, tossing the keys over.
“Grazie Mille!” She shouted, “I’ll be back!”
The door swung shut.
————
Later that evening...
————
“Thanks for helping with this one, I’m sorry we had to put the dress on halt.” He thanked.
“Who is this project for?” She asked, noticing the pile of finished pieces, piling up on the bed.”
“Someone named... uhh... Roc-The sewing needle jerked on Celine’s machine. 
“Why that little!..” She muttered. As the needle redirected itself back onto the cloth.
“Did you say something?” The buck asked, noting Celine’s expression  
“Oh, nothing, let’s just say we aren’t friends”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 5, 2018)

@Unicon @Wulf Canavar @Whimsycal 

Fia had finally entered the yacht as she made her way to the main area. Upon entering, she sees O'Mally, Wulf, and a female canine that she had not seen before talking amongst themselves. To not be rude, she cleared her throat to get their attention. "Excuse me, sorry to interrupt. I'm back, O'Malley, and ready to report." She then looks at the female canine and slight bow from the head. "Greetings, senorita." She then looks over to Wulf. "Ah, Senor Wulf. How are you feeling?"


----------



## Whimsycal (Oct 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Unicon @Wulf Canavar @Whimsycal
> 
> Fia had finally entered the yacht as she made her way to the main area. Upon entering, she sees O'Mally, Wulf, and a female canine that she had not seen before talking amongst themselves. To not be rude, she cleared her throat to get their attention. "Excuse me, sorry to interrupt. I'm back, O'Malley, and ready to report." She then looks at the female canine and slight bow from the head. "Greetings, senorita." She then looks over to Wulf. "Ah, Senor Wulf. How are you feeling?"



Winnie looked at the new guest and waved at her with a smile. 

"Greetings my hopeful new friend." 

She looked at the girl. Excited to hear more of her.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Unicon @Wulf Canavar @Whimsycal
> 
> Fia had finally entered the yacht as she made her way to the main area. Upon entering, she sees O'Mally, Wulf, and a female canine that she had not seen before talking amongst themselves. To not be rude, she cleared her throat to get their attention. "Excuse me, sorry to interrupt. I'm back, O'Malley, and ready to report." She then looks at the female canine and slight bow from the head. "Greetings, senorita." She then looks over to Wulf. "Ah, Senor Wulf. How are you feeling?"





Whimsycal said:


> Winnie looked at the new guest and waved at her with a smile.
> 
> "Greetings my hopeful new friend."
> 
> She looked at the girl. Excited to hear more of her.




When Fia arrived and asked, Wulf took his arm from around Winnie and rubbed his shoulder.

"Almost brand new," he said with a wink.   He stepped over and took Fias hand in one hand, and Winnie's hand in the other hand.    

"Fiametta, meet Winnie.   Winnie, this is Fiametta."

Then he turned to O'Malley again and grinned.   "What's the word?" he asked.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 7, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Winnie looked at the new guest and waved at her with a smile.
> 
> "Greetings my hopeful new friend."
> 
> She looked at the girl. Excited to hear more of her.





Wulf Canavar said:


> When Fia arrived and asked, Wulf took his arm from around Winnie and rubbed his shoulder.
> 
> "Almost brand new," he said with a wink.   He stepped over and took Fias hand in one hand, and Winnie's hand in the other hand.
> 
> ...



The feline couldn't help but smiled noting  the wolf holding her hand and bowed her head again at Winnie after the introduction from Wulf. "It is a pleasure to meet you, Senorita Winnie. I too hope we will become friends." She also looked at the old hound and waited to hear what he had to say.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Both men were hesitant but with no weapons and a solid threat to Louisa neither could refuse.  "Grrr...fine! But dont think this makes us your permanent errand boys!" I said and get out once he opens the door. Chris looked the raccoon dead in the eye. He knew how big of a threat this guy was and the fact that he knew his name was trouble in itself. Question was. Did he know everything about him? He sighed and hopped out after me. Not really having much of a choice.  But deep down he knew this would cause more trouble than they wanted.


"Jackie," Rocco calls out. "Catch."

The raccoon capo tosses out a walkie-talkie to the jackal, who catches it one-handed.

"Now we can keep in touch while you're in there getting my nylon line." He pauses for another puff on his cigar. "Like I said, the line will heavy spooled up, so it'll both of you to haul it out there. I'll wait here in the car for you, but if the cops come calling, we're bailing out." Casually, Rocco flicks the smoldering remains of the cigar nub in Jack's direction. "So chop, chop, boys."

The raccoon's grinning teeth shine in the darkness of the SUV. 

*[Break into the the shop] [Case the shop]*​


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Knock him out and leave him in the room] *
> 
> Time was running out and he had to make a decision. If he stayed any longer, he'd get caught by the security and probably get killed by this unknown raccoon. But on the other hand, if he just left the doctor alone, the raccoon would know he helped him and might end up killing an innocent civilian.
> 
> ...


Just Rimna reaches for the door handle, it twists down and the door swings open. A slim and lanky raccoon in blue nurse's scrubs barges into the room. His eyes bulge wide open when he sees the doctor lashed to the bed unconscious. He tenses as he turns toward Rimna.

*[Fight him] [Talk to him]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Just Rimna reaches for the door handle, it twists down and the door swings open. A slim and lanky raccoon in blue nurse's scrubs barges into the room. His eyes bulge wide open when he sees the doctor lashed to the bed unconscious. He tenses as he turns toward Rimna.​


​
*[Fight him]
*
The monkey has had enough of this. Dex was already informed. If anything happened to him, he'd know.

"Hi!" Rimna said loudly and attempted to hit the raccoon's neck with a whirling kick.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Fight him]
> *
> The monkey has had enough of this. Dex was already informed. If anything happened to him, he'd know.
> 
> "Hi!" Rimna said loudly and attempted to hit the raccoon's neck with a whirling kick.


The kick connects with the raccoon's neck, nearing breaking it. He sprawls across the tiled floor hard, stunned but still conscious. His neck is bent awkward to one side, strained. He won't be fighting back.

*[Interrogate him] [Kill him] [Knock him out] [Use him as a human shield]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The kick connects with the raccoon's neck, nearing breaking it. He sprawls across the tiled floor hard, stunned but still conscious. His neck is bent awkward to one side, strained. He won't be fighting back.



*[Knock him out]*

There was no time for games. Maybe this guy was just a nurse, maybe it was the raccoon the doctor warned him about. Rimna opened the briefcase given by O'Malley and hid the gun under his shirt, on the belt. The doctor's uniform he "borrowed" from the German Shepherd would help conceal it even further. The monkey made his way to the raccon to make sure he's alive. He was. The primate rolled him over and jabbed him in the artery the same way he did with the tied up doctor. This should knock him out for a while.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Knock him out]*
> 
> There was no time for games. Maybe this guy was just a nurse, maybe it was the raccoon the doctor warned him about. Rimna opened the briefcase given by O'Malley and hid the gun under his shirt, on the belt. The doctor's uniform he "borrowed" from the German Shepherd would help conceal it even further. The monkey made his way to the raccon to make sure he's alive. He was. The primate rolled him over and jabbed him in the artery the same way he did with the tied up doctor. This should knock him out for a while.


An audible, familiar click sounds from behind the monkey. It's the sound of the safety on a Beretta M9 being flipped off. He feels the barest hint of the gun barrel on the fur of his neck. Behind him, someone lets out a low, knowing chuckle. 

"If he ever woke up," the hoarse voice behind him taunts. "I'd thank him for letting you get the drop on him so I could get the drop on you. I knew how you're a tough bastard to bring down and any distraction was welcome. I'm going brain him after I lobotomize right here, so my gift to him will be letting him leave a little longer than you, _coglione_." The warm steel of the Beretta kisses the nape of Rimna's neck. "Prepare to meet your maker."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> An audible, familiar click sounds from behind the monkey. It's the sound of the safety on a Beretta M9 being flipped off. He feels the barest hint of the gun barrel on the fur of his neck. Behind him, someone lets out a low, knowing chuckle.
> 
> "If he ever woke up," the hoarse voice behind him taunts. "I'd thank him for letting you get the drop on him so I could get the drop on you. I knew how you're a tough bastard to bring down and any distraction was welcome. I'm going brain him after I lobotomize right here, so my gift to him will be letting him leave a little longer than you, _coglione_." The warm steel of the Beretta kisses the nape of Rimna's neck. "Prepare to meet your maker."



So this was it then, he thought to himself. Could he move away faster than the guy could pull the trigger? Probably not. But he was talkative, if he was any good he'd have already killed him. Rimna breathed in deeply. He knew Dex would find a way to avenge him if he died. The monkey decided he'd try to put up a fight, so he leaned to the side as fast as he could while reaching for his gun.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> So this was it then, he thought to himself. Could he move away faster than the guy could pull the trigger? Probably not. But he was talkative, if he was any good he'd have already killed him. Rimna breathed in deeply. He knew Dex would find a way to avenge him if he died. The monkey decided he'd try to put up a fight, so he leaned to the side as fast as he could while reaching for his gun.


The raccon pulls the trigger on the Beretta. Shrapnel flies past the side of Rimna's head as the bullet grazes his cheek. Seeing the monkey's maneuver, the raccoon shifts his aim down and to the side toward where Rimna dodged.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The raccon pulls the trigger on the Beretta. Shrapnel flies past the side of Rimna's head as the bullet grazes his cheek. Seeing the monkey's maneuver, the raccoon shifts his aim down and to the side toward where Rimna dodged.



Right now would be a great time to have used an adrenaline shot. The monkey threw the briefcase at the raccoon's gun with full force while taking out his pistol and shooting at him, aiming straight of the head. The security should have heard the gunshots and would hopefully be here soon.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Right now would be a great time to have used an adrenaline shot. The monkey threw the briefcase at the raccoon's gun with full force while taking out his pistol and shooting at him, aiming straight of the head but missing both shots. The security should have heard the gunshots and would hopefully be here soon.


The raccoon falls backward onto the floor hard, ragdoll limp. A pool of crimson blood crawls across the tiles beneath his head. The Beretta clatters to the ground beside him. The alarm still blares. It may have drowned out the gunshots. 

*[Search his pockets] [Flee the room]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The raccoon falls backward onto the floor hard, ragdoll limp. A pool of crimson blood crawls across the tiles beneath his head. The Beretta clatters to the ground beside him. The alarm still blares. It may have drowned out the gunshots.



*[Search his pockets]

*
Time was running out but Rimna had to find out more about this guy. He went to search his pockets for something that could be used to gather information.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Search his pockets]
> 
> *
> Time was running out but Rimna had to find out more about this guy. He went to search his pockets for something that could be used to gather information.


Inside raccoon's pants pockets are spare magazines and burner phone. 

*[Turn on the phone] [Leave the room]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Inside raccoon's pants pockets are spare magazines and burner phone.
> 
> *[Turn on the phone] [Leave the room]*​



*[Turn on the phone]
*
Rimna grabbed the phone and turned it on. While it was loading, he went to grab his briefcase and make his way to the door.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Turn on the phone]
> *
> Rimna grabbed the phone and turned it on. While it was loading, he went to grab his briefcase and make his way to the door.


The cellphone rings, barely heard over the bleating crash alarm. Outside, the door he can hear footsteps pattering in the hallway. He can't tell whether they belong to the raccoon's friends, hospital security, or staff hurrying about. He can't stay in the room.
*
[Answer the phone] [Reject the call.]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> The cellphone rings, barely heard over the bleating crash alarm. Outside, the door he can hear footsteps pattering in the hallway. He can't tell whether they belong to the raccoon's friends, hospital security, or staff hurrying about. He can't stay in the room.



The monkey answers the phone and starts walking to the opposite direction of where the footsteps are coming.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 13, 2018)

"Andrea," barks the baritone voice at the end of the line. "Come in! Did you neutralize the target of opportunity yet?" 

The line crackles with static between sentences. 

"Reception is shitty here," the caller continues. "If you can't get a fix on him, regroup with us so we can finish the job we came here to do."

*[Speak] [Hang up]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Reception is shitty here," the caller continues. "If you can't get a fix on him, regroup with us so we can finish the job we came here to do."



*[Speak]
*
"He's dead." the monkey said, trying to imitate the raccoon's voice as much as possible. He was hoping that the bad connection and the alarms going off in the hospital would fool whoever was on the other end of the line.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 14, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Winnie looked at the new guest and waved at her with a smile.
> 
> "Greetings my hopeful new friend."
> 
> She looked at the girl. Excited to hear more of her.





Wulf Canavar said:


> When Fia arrived and asked, Wulf took his arm from around Winnie and rubbed his shoulder.
> 
> "Almost brand new," he said with a wink.   He stepped over and took Fias hand in one hand, and Winnie's hand in the other hand.
> 
> ...





HopeTLioness said:


> The feline couldn't help but smiled noting  the wolf holding her hand and bowed her head again at Winnie after the introduction from Wulf. "It is a pleasure to meet you, Senorita Winnie. I too hope we will become friends." She also looked at the old hound and waited to hear what he had to say.


O’Malley gives Wulf a polite smile while fixing on him with a bemused gaze.

“Mister Canavar,” the Irish wolfhound croons wryly. “We’ve worked to together long enough for you to know that I don’t put people on the payroll mix business and pleasure.” His eyes narrow further. “With some exceptions under special circumstances.” O’Malley turns on his deck chair, beaming up at Fia.

“Stop with the bowing, Fia dear,” the old mafioso says warmly. “From how you’ve served the family, especially over the last few days, you _are_ family. Have a seat. I’d like you to hear and help with this matter as well too, if that’s not too much trouble, lass.” He shows her a vacant deck chair. “It’s time you given on more responsibilities in the family. You’ve already met Winnie and Mister Canavar, so I’ll get right to it.”

“Like I said, Sergio Ricci handles the family’s Cayman accounts, which consists of a sizeable portion of the total assets the Volpes hold. He didn’t come home last night. His wife, Sofia, reached out to me when she couldn’t raise him. Mr. Ricci is not answering his phone and his offices haven’t seen or heard from him either. As a financial manager for the family, the man has sensitive information the Volpes would rather the authorities or our … competitors … not get a hold of.” O’Malley stares past the gathered company for a moment. “More importantly, Sergio has a daughter, Martina. She’s wondering where her father is and I can’t answer that. No child should have to ask that.” He refocuses on his guests.

“That is where you all come in. I want you find Sergio and bring him back, safe and sound.” 

*[Ask questions about Sergio Ricci] [Ask about the other missing person]*​


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 14, 2018)

Rimna said:


> *[Speak]
> *
> "He's dead." the monkey said, trying to imitate the raccoon's voice as much as possible. He was hoping that the bad connection and the alarms going off in the hospital would fool whoever was on the other end of the line.


“I can barely hear you over the racket, Andrea,” the caller complains. “But that’s music to my ears.” He chuckles gutturally. “Me and the boys half-expected you wind up dead. If you’re done with the monkey business up down there, take the service elevator and get up here. The target is under heavy guard. They’re treating him as a state’s witness and the cops have the entire floor locked down. Hospital security is on general alert as well to, since you couldn’t make a stealth kill. We’ll have to take them out, so bring you’re best game. Get your ass up here.” The brisk voice falls silent, leaving the only shrieking alarm.

*[Head out into the hallway] [Stay in the room]*​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 14, 2018)

Unicon said:


> “I can barely hear you over the racket, Andrea,” the caller complains. “But that’s music to my ears.” He chuckles gutturally. “Me and the boys half-expected you wind up dead. If you’re done with the monkey business up down there, take the service elevator and get up here. The target is under heavy guard. They’re treating him as a state’s witness and the cops have the entire floor locked down. Hospital security is on general alert as well to, since you couldn’t make a stealth kill. We’ll have to take them out, so bring you’re best game. Get your ass up here.” The brisk voice falls silent, leaving the only shrieking alarm.



*[Head out into the hallway] *

Rimna ended the call and pocketed the phone. He went out in the hallway, walking to the opposite direction of where the footsteps were coming from. He was wondering if "the target" was one of the missing Volpe people.


----------



## Whimsycal (Oct 14, 2018)

Unicon said:


> O’Malley gives Wulf a polite smile while fixing on him with a bemused gaze.
> 
> “Mister Canavar,” the Irish wolfhound croons wryly. “We’ve worked to together long enough for you to know that I don’t put people on the payroll mix business and pleasure.” His eyes narrow further. “With some exceptions under special circumstances.” O’Malley turns on his deck chair, beaming up at Fia.
> 
> ...



*[Ask about the other missing person]*

Winnie face is serious at hearing of the poor child. No child should ever worry about their parents like that. And while she would love to know more she also needs to hear more.

"Is Sergio the only one missing? I thought you said before two bankers... Who is the other one that is missing?"

She needs all the info she can get. If she wants to help. Information is essential.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 14, 2018)

Unicon said:


> “Stop with the bowing, Fia dear,” the old mafioso says warmly. “From how you’ve served the family, especially over the last few days, you _are_ family. Have a seat. I’d like you to hear and help with this matter as well too, if that’s not too much trouble, lass.” He shows her a vacant deck chair. “It’s time you given on more responsibilities in the family. You’ve already met Winnie and Mister Canavar, so I’ll get right to it.”



Fia smiled brightly as she took the empty seat. She listened into the conversation and ponders as well.



Unicon said:


> “Like I said, Sergio Ricci handles the family’s Cayman accounts, which consists of a sizeable portion of the total assets the Volpes hold. He didn’t come home last night. His wife, Sofia, reached out to me when she couldn’t raise him. Mr. Ricci is not answering his phone and his offices haven’t seen or heard from him either. As a financial manager for the family, the man has sensitive information the Volpes would rather the authorities or our … competitors … not get a hold of.” O’Malley stares past the gathered company for a moment. “More importantly, Sergio has a daughter, Martina. She’s wondering where her father is and I can’t answer that. No child should have to ask that.” He refocuses on his guests.
> 
> “That is where you all come in. I want you find Sergio and bring him back, safe and sound.”





Unicon said:


> [Ask questions about Sergio Ricci]



"If I am not mistaken, O'Malley, that he has always come to the Volpe Manor for businesses with the Don from time to time. Where was Signore Ricci was last seen? And who was he with? Did he had a meeting with the Don recently? "




Whimsycal said:


> *[Ask about the other missing person]*
> 
> Winnie face is serious at hearing of the poor child. No child should ever worry about their parents like that. And while she would love to know more she also needs to hear more.
> 
> ...



It was then Fia's turn to speak. " There is a second person missing. Signore Leonardo Ferrari , another business man, who takes care of another bank accounts with the Volpes, has also went missing. Which reminds me..." the feline turns her attention to the old hound. "Have you already gave this assignment to Rimna? He was asking me about them and wanted to see if I was able to come and help him out. I told him what I knew about them, and that I will have to see if I am needed on the mission or not."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 14, 2018)

Unicon said:


> O’Malley gives Wulf a polite smile while fixing on him with a bemused gaze.
> 
> “Mister Canavar,” the Irish wolfhound croons wryly. “We’ve worked to together long enough for you to know that I don’t put people on the payroll mix business and pleasure.” His eyes narrow further. “With some exceptions under special circumstances.” O’Malley turns on his deck chair, beaming up at Fia.
> 
> ...




Wulf replied to O'Malley Straight faced.

"Would I do something like that?" he asked innocently,  but then he smiled and winked.

[Ask questions about Sergio Ricci]

Wulf waited for O'Malley to answer Winnie,  then when it became convenient he also asked.

"Where were the two of them last seen?"


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 14, 2018)

Unicon said:


> "Jackie," Rocco calls out. "Catch."
> 
> The raccoon capo tosses out a walkie-talkie to the jackal, who catches it one-handed.
> 
> ...


Growling I turned to Chris and sighed heavily. "Why are we doing this again?" "Because if he rats our secrets to anyone we're fucked." "Right...so how are we doing this? Roof?" "Of course. " he said and we went over to the side of the shop and looked around for something to get us up to said roof


----------

